# Lettres mortes



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2006)

_Vous je ne sais pas, mais moi, il y a des gens comme &#231;a, je ne les ai crois&#233;s qu'une seule fois, sur l'&#233;cran de mon t&#233;l&#233;viseur, dans un magazine &#224; la con ou en marchant dans la rue, et j'aurais voulu leur dire des tas de trucs. G&#233;n&#233;ralement des trucs salaces, le genre de choses qu'on ne dit pas : &#171; Je vous trouve tr&#232;s beau et j'estime que l'hypoth&#232;se que nous couchions ensemble m&#233;rite d'&#234;tre au plus t&#244;t confirm&#233;e par l'exp&#233;rimentation. &#187; Ce genre. Mais &#231;a peut &#234;tre tout &#224; fait autre chose, quelque chose de plus tendre ou au contraire de plus cruel, quelque chose comme une conversation qu'on aurait voulu avoir et que l'on n'a pas eue.
C'est pourquoi j'ai eu l'id&#233;e de ce fil, un fil destin&#233; &#224; recueillir toutes les lettres qu'on a pas &#233;crites parce qu'on a pas eu le temps, parce qu'on a pas eu le courage, parce que &#231;a ne se fait pas de dire tout &#231;a &#224; de parfaits inconnus, parce qu'on avait quatre ans et qu'on ne savait pas encore expliquer &#224; Coralie que si on lui tirait sur les nattes c'&#233;tait parce qu'on l'aimait bien, parce que si on avait eu le cran de dire &#224; Ludovic, le capitaine de l'&#233;quipe, que c'&#233;tait un gros con (ce que rien n'a jamais d&#233;menti), on aurait pris un pain.

&#192; titre d'exemple, voici une lettre qui n'aura jamais de r&#233;ponse. _

Ch&#232;re Mademoiselle Bertau,

Puis-je vous appeler C&#233;cile ? Vous ne me connaissez pas et pourtant, de mon c&#244;t&#233;, j'ai l'impression de vous conna&#238;tre depuis des ann&#233;es. J'avais remarqu&#233; votre nom d&#232;s ma premi&#232;re tentative pour me connecter &#224; la messagerie Orange (qui s'appelait encore alors Wanadoo) de la soci&#233;t&#233; pour laquelle je travaille. Chaque semaine, mon premier geste &#233;tait de cliquer sur le lien me dirigeant sur la page o&#249;, sous le champ &#171; Adresse e-mail &#187;, je pouvais lire : &#171; Ex : cecile.bertau@wanadoo.fr &#187;. Au fil des mois, votre nom attach&#233; &#224; ce rendez-vous hebdomadaire me devint aussi familier que celui d'une personne amie. Aussi &#233;trange que cela vous puisse para&#238;tre, j'avais h&#226;te d'arriver au lundi pour vous retrouver. Je me pris &#224; imaginer quelle pouvait &#234;tre la femme derri&#232;re ce nom myst&#233;rieux. Je me surpris m&#234;me &#224; r&#234;ver de vous dans le secret de mes nuits p&#226;les.

&#192; mesure que je vous imaginais, mon int&#233;r&#234;t pour votre personne se transforma en un sentiment plus pur, plus &#233;lev&#233;. Je pense vous avoir d&#233;sir&#233; plus ardemment qu'aucun autre des abonn&#233;s de France Telecom. Cela, oui, je peux vous le jurer. J'aurais tout fait pour vous, tout sacrifi&#233;. Il n'est rien qu'un seul mot de vous ne m'aurait convaincu de tenter, rien qui aurait su me retenir de satisfaire aux plus extravagants de vos caprices.
Seulement... Seulement, voici des mois que je vous &#233;cris r&#233;guli&#232;rement sans obtenir de votre part la moindre r&#233;ponse. J'ai tout d'abord imagin&#233; que Pierre, qui est d'une jalousie maladive, vous emp&#234;chait de me r&#233;pondre. Mais il y a tellement d'autres endroits d'o&#249; vous auriez pu m'&#233;crire ! Je me suis alors figur&#233; qu'un accident de cheval survenu quand vous &#233;tiez enfant vous interdisait de vous servir du clavier. Mais, dans ce cas, pourquoi exhiber de la sorte votre adresse &#233;lectronique ?

Non C&#233;cile, non. J'ai &#233;puis&#233; toutes les situations qui auraient pu excuser votre silence. Je ne voulais pas croire que vous, si compr&#233;hensive, si douce, me repoussiez sans m&#234;me chercher &#224; me comprendre, sans m&#234;me donner une chance &#224; notre grand amour.
&#192; pr&#233;sent, tout est termin&#233;. C'est pourquoi je vous &#233;crit cette lettre qui sera la derni&#232;re. Je voulais vous rendre votre libert&#233; et vous dire que je ne vous en veux pas. Je vous souhaite d'&#234;tre heureuse C&#233;cile, aussi heureuse que cet &#233;t&#233; &#224; Saint-Paul-de-Vence quand vous riiez sur la plage o&#249; le soir s'&#233;crasait comme une vague rose et noire. Soyez heureuse C&#233;cile et tranquillisez-vous. J'ai fait, il y a peu la connaissance d'un jeune homme, paul.martin@free.fr, qui m'apporte la chaleur et la tendresse que vous me refusiez. Aupr&#232;s de lui, j'esp&#232;re construire ce bonheur dont vous avez choisi de nous priver. Ne m'en veuillez pas trop de la peine que cette annonce vous causera sans doute et t&#226;chez d'y sentir simplement mon d&#233;sir de vous voir vous aussi tourner la page d'un &#233;pisode de nos vies qui ne nous menait nulle part. Soyez heureuse C&#233;cile. Pour l'amour que je vous portais et pour celui que vous m&#233;ritez.

Votre tendre,
docevil@removemefirst_free.fr


----------



## La mouette (11 Novembre 2006)

A vous ,

Voici des mois que je chercher à oser  vous écrire, parler, interpeler. Il m'est très pénible de mettre sur le papier des heures de pensées reformulées, transformées, supposées, améliorées, intériorisées. Même si le résultat semble irrémédiablement voué à un lamentable torchon mal ficelé et digne d'un magasine du peuple , il me faut me lancer , oser, affronter, jeter, transpirer cette soupe infâme qui m'habite.

Je ne compte plus les petites balles anti-stress relaxantes que j'ai détruite. Ni les tonnes de goudrons que mes pauvres poumons subissent. Non rien ne me calme à la vue de vos gesticulations, agissements, déclarations, révulsions, convulsions ...

Je vous imagine à la maison. Reniflant sauvagement l'odeur de votre téléviseur chauffé à blanc, par des heures de téléfilms américains. Ces émissions que vous suivez depuis des dizaines d'années. Elles sont, je l'imagine, la source de la plus part de vos récits enflammés, sur ce blog que vous avez créé, afin de rester dans cette époque, qui vous échappe depuis la naissance.

Vos photos de vacances, volées sur Google, remplissent les forums de photographies, où les membres compatissant, vous félicitent sachant qu'elles ne sont jamais de vous , mais qu'elles remplissent vos rêves les plus fous. 

Vos identités se multiplient. Un jour ceci, un autre cela, vous qui vivez grâce à cette imagination, qui caractérise cette solitude que vous combattez autant que vous  recherchez. Vos nombreux CDD  vous réinventent à chaque fois. Aucun patron ne vous comprend, vous qui êtes la bonté réinventée, transformée, améliorée, rentabilisée, standardisée. Votre âme charitable, vos standards, votre conception de la loyauté, vos promesses jamais tenues, font rêver des dizaines de personnes, que vous occupez chaque jour....ils passent en effet de si inoubliables moments à attendre la réalisation de ces projets que vous racontez, dessinez, projetez, calculez, valorisez...et que finalement dans ultime moment de génie, renvoyez , afin de les rendre encore plus magnifiques, car jamais réalisés.

Alors permettez moi encore une fois de vous remercier d'avoir pu, voulu, accepté, consenti, sublimé, parfumé,  réalisé... rendu possible ... cette prise de conscience, que finalement, la vie sans vous est merveilleuse. Que le simple fait d'imaginer passer un jour avec vous, m'aide à supporter, tolérer, les heures d'embouteillages, des hausses d'impôts, la haine de mon patron, la précarité de ma situation.

Merci ,


----------



## Modern__Thing (12 Novembre 2006)

En m&#234;me temps &#231;a me fait un peut penser &#224; la lettre au Chef de Gare de la tour de Carol de Brigitte Fontaine  


Monsieur le chef de gare 
Monsieur le chef de gare de la tour Carol

Vous &#233;tiez tr&#232;s p&#226;le &#224; sept heures du matin
Vous aviez les paupi&#232;res froiss&#233;es
Et &#231;a n'avez d'importance pour personne au monde
Ce qui est une chose horrible et normale

Monsieur le chef de gare de la tour Carol

Moi, j'&#233;tais descendue quatre stations avant et je ne vous verrais jamais 
Comprenez-vous combien ce mot est cruel 
Et combien il est nul en ce qui nous concerne vous et moi?

On vous a remis un gilet de soie rouge ...
Pour vous c'&#233;tait l'heure du caf&#233; au lait avec de la bu&#233;e sur les vitres.
Je veux vous dire de faire bien attention en traversant la voie

Vous avez pos&#233; le gilet sur des papiers tristes et normaux 
Alors que moi j'&#233;tais d&#233;j&#224; dans les montagnes 
Et je vous avez d&#233;j&#224; oubli&#233; 
Et le fait que je ne vous ai jamais vu n'y est pour rien et n'excuse rien

Monsieur le chef de gare
Monsieur le chef de gare de la tour de Carol
Je voulais vous dire ... 
Merci pour le gilet.

:love:


----------



## Amok (12 Novembre 2006)

_Cher Monsieur,

Depuis des mois vous me harcelez, tentant par de multiples mails de me convaincre de la n&#233;cessit&#233; d'augmenter la taille de mon p&#233;nis.

Je trouve cette d&#233;marche bien cavali&#232;re. En effet, je ne crois pas vous avoir crois&#233; un jour dans une cabine de piscine, ce qui laisserait sous entendre que _ _par principe vous consid&#233;rez que la nature fut fort peu g&#233;n&#233;reuse &#224; mon encontre, et que de par le fait votre engin, source de joies multiples est bien plus avantageux que le mien.

J'avoue que vos mails m'ont, au d&#233;but du moins, fait mal. Ma vie en fut m&#234;me un moment perturb&#233;e.

Je me mis maladivement &#224; observer mon appendice caudal, traquant la moindre malformation, coude &#224; gauche, &#224; droite, scoliose &#233;ventuelle du mat: rien. L'objet est droit, de bon aloi, propre et -me semble t-il, de taille raisonnable.

Je pr&#233;cise afin de lever tout doute que je mis m&#234;me &#224; contribution certains amis et certaines connaissances du beau sexe, de Orthez &#224; Vladivostok, dont je savais que la chose leur &#233;tait connue comme le loup blanc des neiges. Ceux-ci ma rassur&#232;rent dans l'instant. Leurs exclamations me mirent m&#234;me du baume &#224; l'&#226;me.

Fort de ces t&#233;moignages que je tiens &#224; votre disposition, je vous prie donc par la pr&#233;sente de cesser de m'importuner avec vos propos vantards. Je suis m&#234;me pr&#234;t &#224; organiser, si vous le souhaitez, un concours dont les internautes anonymes seront seuls juges.

Je ne vous salue pas, Monsieur._


----------



## quetzalk (12 Novembre 2006)

un rêve n'est jamais si beau que quand il est exaucé  

mesdames, messieurs, Google nous permet d'accéder à Cécile Berteau, on applaudit bien fort : 







:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2006)

quetzalk a dit:


> un r&#234;ve n'est jamais si beau que quand il est exauc&#233;
> 
> mesdames, messieurs, Google nous permet d'acc&#233;der &#224; C&#233;cile Berteau, on applaudit bien fort :
> 
> ...


Pardon, mais &#171; ma &#187; C&#233;cile s'appelle Bert*au*.
D'ailleurs, Orange a m&#234;me cru bon de pr&#233;ciser ceci (noter l'emploi du point d'exclamation pour ponctuer une question...). 

Amok,


----------



## alèm (12 Novembre 2006)

_Mademoiselle Juliette S. , Paris 14&#232;me, Annecy

Ch&#232;re Juliette,

je te r&#233;ponds ici apr&#232;s 4 ans et 11 mois et cette belle lettre que tu me fis parvenir &#224; cette adresse d&#233;sormais d&#233;funte, cach&#233;e sous les ombres de la Basilique &#224; proximit&#233; de trois b&#233;guinages et que seul yvos pourrait identifier dans les rues de cette belle ville art-d&#233;co surplombant les marais de l'Isle. Cette lettre avait alors cr&#233;&#233; des spasmes de joie retenue dans ma gorge et ailleurs, les deux autoportraits contenus &#224; l'int&#233;rieur et r&#233;alis&#233;s &#224; l'instantan&#233; Fuji ont, &#224; cet instant pr&#233;cis de l'ouverture du pli, gonfl&#233; ma libido et le reste pour de longs mois ; et encore aujourd'hui lorsque je les regarde fi&#233;rement pos&#233;s sur l'&#233;tag&#232;re cachant de leurs couleurs ocres-brunes certains titres en &#233;dition folio de Gombrowicz et de Calaferte. Plus encore que de me souhaiter un bon anniversaire et une bonne ann&#233;e ce qui est presque concommittent comme chez DocEvil et Amok, je retiens de cette lettre qu'elle fut un don de toi et que, depuis, peu m'auront donn&#233; aussi spontan&#233;ment et sans attendre en retour autant d'eux-m&#234;me. Pour ce don et toute la tendresse et l'admiration que je t'ai port&#233; et te porte encore et m&#234;me si tu ne lis jamais ce petit mot que j'aurais post&#233; presque anonymement sur un forum du web, sache belle Juliette que je  t'aime encore comme l'ami que je fus et l'amant que je regrette de n'avoir &#233;t&#233;.

Ton d&#233;vou&#233;
R&#233;mi

Nantes, le 12 novembre 2006, 13H 
_


----------



## La mouette (12 Novembre 2006)

Salut, 

Encore une fois je t'&#233;cris, pour te remercier de ces nombreuses ann&#233;es de plaisirs, de joie, de bronchites. Tu as accompagn&#233; toutes mes sorties, toutes mes &#233;motions, la naissance de mes enfants, la mort de mon meilleur ami, la saisie de mes biens, ma derni&#232;re nuit de c&#233;libataire.

Certes au commencement ce f&#251;t le hasard , une erreur, un manque de caract&#232;re, une tentative hardie d'entr&#233;e dans le monde adulte. Je ne t'ai pas aim&#233; de suite, m&#234;me pas tol&#233;r&#233;, &#224; peine pouvais-je supporter ton invasion gustative, tes vomissements,  ton inimitable mal de t&#234;te.

Tu t'installas malgr&#233; tout dans mes habitudes, me for&#231;ant &#224; me lever le matin t&#244;t, me contraignant &#224; de multiples recherches , afin de te trouver, de te poss&#233;der, te montrer mon total d&#233;vouement, mon amour, ma passion, ma raison de mourir.

Mais aujourd'hui je te dis adieu. A jamais tu resteras dans mes faiblesses, &#224; jamais je serais ton esclave, mais plus jamais je ne te laisserais m'envahir, me soulager, me calmer, m'enivrer, plus jamais je ne te m&#233;langerais , plus jamais tu ne me feras supporter le repas trop cuit, plus jamais tu ne seras le compagnon de mes exc&#232;s, de mes faiblesses.

On dit que tu vas me manquer, que mon corps te r&#233;clamera, mais comme beaucoup, je te chasse de ma vie, avant que la vie ne me chasse de mon corps.

Merci de m'avoir permis d'exister, d'affirmer ma d&#233;pendance. Merci de m'avoir permis d'investir des sommes colossales, merci de m'avoir exclu des lieux publiques, merci de m'avoir fait d&#233;couvrir les trottoirs de New York, les balcons, les fen&#234;tres et les cages d'escaliers.

Merci.


----------



## Modern__Thing (12 Novembre 2006)

Il y a de ces lettres que je meurs d'envie d'écrire, surtout à des gens à qui j'ai pu faire du mal dans le passé... Ce n'est pas pour retourner le couteau dans la plaie, c'est plus par état de conscience en me disant que ce n'est pas comme cela que j'aurais voulu que les choses se passent, je regrette... Mais la force de pouvoir les écrire ne me vient pas car bien souvent je me dis que la page est tournée, que le temps m'aura effacé et que la personne est allée de l'avant et a tout oublié...  :casse:


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> _Cher Monsieur,
> 
> Depuis des mois vous me harcelez, tentant par de multiples mails de me convaincre de la nécessité d'augmenter la taille de mon pénis.
> 
> ...



Ok j'arrête.

Garde ton zobi.


----------



## rezba (13 Novembre 2006)

Je viens d'&#233;crire une lettre de rupture &#224; un ex-associ&#233;, mais je ne crois pas qu'elle reste lettre morte. Je vais me concerter avec Joanes pour savoir si on en fait une version publiable.


----------



## krystof (13 Novembre 2006)

Julie,

Je profite davoir enfin un peu de temps libre, pour técrire aujourdhui ces quelques mots.

Je dois te le dire, depuis ton départ, rien nest plus comme avant.

Dois-je tavouer que je nai toujours pas compris ta réaction ?

Tu aurais pu me demander mon avis avant de claquer la porte.

Bref, peu importe, je respecte ton choix, même si je sais que tu finiras par le regretter. Je suis conscient de mes valeurs et de tout ce que jai pu tapporter. Ça finira bien par te manquer un jour, mais, hélas pour toi, les serrures sont déjà changées.

La liberté de couple na jamais été un problème pour moi. Tu as toujours été libre de faire ce que bon me semblait, y compris cette série de photos Aubade dont la France entière a pu être témoin. Quelle frustration pour moi de navoir jamais pu prouver que ce qui faisait baver la plupart de mes compatriotes mappartenait... Y as-tu pensé ne serait-ce quune seule seconde ?

Le comble, cest que tu sois parti avec le photographe. Quelle manque doriginalité. Ceux-là, ils se font tout ce quils shootent. Une série pour un magazine de chasse ? Pas de problème, la biche y passe. Cest pour dire les morts de faim. Ça ne te fait rien de passer après un poulpe et avant une momie 5 siècles dâge ? Pourtant, jai eu beau décourager ce mécréant en lui envoyant des mails anonymes sur les diverses possibilités daugmenter les dimensions de son appareil reproducteur, rien ny a fait. Note cependant quil ma tout de même demandé des informations complémentaires et quil ma versé un premier acompte assez conséquent !

Enfin bon, cest ta vie, ton uvre, ton cul, je nai rien à en redire. Fais bien ce que tu veux.

Pour terminer, il y a bien une leçon, finalement, que tu nas jamais comprise, cest la numéro 12 : ne jamais faire trop cuire le rôti.


----------



## Amok (13 Novembre 2006)

_Monsieur Krystof

Votre jalousie n'a d'&#233;gale que votre mauvaise foi. Et que dire de votre mauvais foie, juste bon &#224; secr&#233;ter le fiel dont vous tentez de me couvrir par des man&#339;uvres pitoyables. Imaginez-vous ne serait-ce qu'un instant que le fait de placer une t&#234;te de putois sur mon paillasson Gucci, un maquereau mort dans le coffre de ma Jaguar et d'envoyer les Sweet Potatoes chanter sous mes fen&#234;tres changera le cours des &#233;v&#232;nements ?
Julie est heureuse, acceptez le. Jamais momie ou poulpe ne me donna plus de satisfaction que son corps de braise sur lequel je m'oublie chaque soir pour mieux le retrouver le matin. Et je ne parle pas de sa collection &#233;poustouflante de sous v&#234;tements. Aubade le matin, Aubade le soir, Aubade 3 fois par jour avant les repas: un traitement de choc et de jouvencelle, je retrouve une &#226;me d'&#233;tudiant. Mieux encore : jamais je ne me suis pench&#233; sur des devoirs conjugu&#233;s avec plus d'assiduit&#233; que les le&#231;ons de choses qu'elle me prodigue.
Cours de g&#233;ographie avec la route de la soie, de g&#233;ologie avec ses strates d&#233;licatement ros&#233;es dans lesquelles se nichent des perles de ros&#233;e, de topographie lors de la d&#233;couverte de ses mamelons et d'histoire car chaque jour je pars &#224; leur conqu&#234;te, quittant la tranch&#233;e pour, lentement gagnant du terrain, aller y planter mon mat dans un r&#226;le de victoire. Ses seins sont des monuments aux mots sur lesquels je d&#233;pose des millions de moi en devenir qu'elle &#233;tale de ses doigts fins, arabesques ouvrant l'heure de dessin. Julie lapin agile me glisse entre les doigts et d&#233;trempe mon pinceau.

Julie Lascaux, aux grottes miraculeuses, a d&#233;cid&#233; de mettre fin a sa carri&#232;re dans laquelle vous n'entrerez plus. Vous n'y trouveriez que poussi&#232;re de votre histoire commune et la trace de ma vertu. Oubliez donc toute possibilit&#233; de retour. Si vous persistez dans cette d&#233;marche pitoyable, j'en informerais Benjamin, administrateur des forums qui se fera plaisir de vous passer par le fouet._


----------



## krystof (13 Novembre 2006)

Cher Krystof,

Oui, je l&#8217;avoue, je t&#8217;ai quitt&#233; sur un coup de t&#234;te.

Ce photographe m&#8217;a hypnotis&#233;. Surtout son paillasson Gucci. C&#8217;est b&#234;te, tu ne trouves pas ? Je suis certaine que oui.

Me pardonneras-tu ?

Je m&#8217;ennuie. Surtout pendant les pr&#233;liminaires. Toujours tr&#232;s long, trop long. Il faut attendre que la pilule miracle fasse effet, tu comprends ? Non, &#233;videmment... Tu n&#8217;as jamais eu &#224; faire &#224; ce proc&#233;d&#233; qui, au final, rend la chose si peu naturelle. Et que dire de l&#8217;instant ou il enfile son pr&#233;servatif Vuitton. Du mauvais cuir, en plus, qui m&#8217;irrite plut&#244;t qu&#8217;autre chose. Le pr&#233;tentieux s&#8217;en est fait faire un sur mesure. Du XXL rempli au dixi&#232;me ! Tu imagines la b&#234;te ? Non, &#233;videmment &#231;a non plus, tu ne connais pas. Par contre, &#231;a m'a permis de d&#233;couvrir mes talents de simulatrice, chose qui m'&#233;tait encore inconnue &#224; ce jour.

Les journ&#233;es sont longues. Les samedis chez ik&#233;a, les dimanches dans des gares d&#233;safect&#233;es &#224; prendre la pose sur un vieux rail rouill&#233;... C&#8217;est simple, je n&#8217;ai pas un homme en face de moi, mais un appareil photo. Un personnage qui d&#233;complexe ces probl&#232;mes intimes sur des zooms &#233;rectiles qui me rappelle &#224; ton bon souvenir.

Tu me manques. Appelle-moi. Et puis, j&#8217;ai compris la le&#231;on num&#233;ro 12. J&#8217;en ai marre des sushies.

Julie.


----------



## Amok (13 Novembre 2006)

krystof a dit:


> pr&#233;servatif Vuitton. Du mauvais cuir



Pas cr&#233;dible ! 



krystof a dit:


> les dimanches dans des gares d&#233;safect&#233;es &#224; prendre la pose sur un vieux rail rouill&#233;...



Ah non : ca c'&#233;tait la momie !


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Novembre 2006)

Amok,

J'ai bien reçu ton invitation, les sweet potatoes seront sous tes fenetres ce soir pour te mettre la misère.

Nous commenceront par "born under a bad sign" ensuite on te jouera "got my mojo working" et puis on finira certainement par "five long years".

Je ne pourrai malheureusement pas rester trés longtemps car je dois ensuite diner avec rezba à l'hotel de la tringlette, c'est lui qui raque, alors tu penses bien que je vais pas me priver.

Pour ton pb d'érection, j'en ai parlé avec le Doc, qui pense que c'est purement psychosomatique, il a l'air de dire que depuis le décés de ta compagne, Jackie Sardou, tu as mis ta libido de coté pour ne plus te concentrer que sur ton travail de photographe... En parlant de ça, tu penseras à me rendre la fin du rouleau qu'on a fait à la gare... tu sais les photos avec les plumes.. tout ça...

Krystof,

Cette Julie n'était pas pour toi... elle n'a pour elle que son prénom.

Figure toi, qu'elle fait une vie pas possible à ce pauvre amok qui n'est plus en état de se défendre... un jour à San Remo pour le p'tit déj, un jour au palais maeterlink pour manger un homard les pieds dans l'eau... un jour à St trop... l'enfer..

Je l'ai croisé hier soir au "chatte's" il était défait... un vrai zombie. Il n'a pu boire que 12 bloody mary alors t'as qu'à voir. Tiens d'ailleur hier soir j'ai aussi croisé JP qui a l'air de t'en vouloir un peu quand même... semblerait que tu te sois comporté comme un goujat encore... il était vraiment amoureux apparement... tu aurais pu rester au moins deux soirs.

Bon sinon pour le boeuf c'est quand tu veux, faudra qu'on travaille deux ou trois morceaux de plus pour aller faire tartir amok chez lui.

PS : que le cul vous pêle à tous.

Sonny.


----------



## alèm (13 Novembre 2006)

_Cher Roberto,

je t'&#233;cris afin de te dire que Perrine, puisqu'elle se nomme Perrine, a beaucoup ri &#224; la lecture de ta lettre. Elle te trouve sensible et doutait que le type, qui la regardait bouche ouverte et dicr&#233;tement, cach&#233; derri&#232;re sa chemise-&#224;-fleurs tahitienne et ses lunettes de bobo nantais, pouvait &#234;tre aussi sensible. Je lui ai m&#234;me fait lire ta B&#233;d&#233; o&#249; elle m'a m&#234;me reconnu derri&#232;re le gros vendeur (je lui ai purtant jur&#233; que c'&#233;tait un mix de Bruno et de Jacques), ce ne fut pas un moment flatteur mais je te rassure, elle a su se faire pardonner son ironie en acceptant de ne garder que ses bas par la suite. Perrine me fait aussi dire qu'elle est d'accord pour aller boire un coup mais plut&#244;t au Flesselles ou dans Bouffay que Place du Commerce o&#249; elle trouve les gens ennuyeux (son c&#244;t&#233; babos que j'aime aussi peu que toi mais que son charme efface) mais qu'elle sera accompagn&#233; d'un picard assez sympa...

Elle prend bien entendu souvent la ligne 1 car elle habite &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de l'arr&#234;t Boulevard de D..

Bien &#224; toi, on s'appelle et on se voit bient&#244;t hein ! &#231;a me ferait du bien de boire des bi&#232;res avec un pote dans plus que 13M2, je t'embrasse.
R&#233;mi

ps : nous nous sommes loup&#233;s vendredi, j'ai oubli&#233; que j'avais rencart avec la 69 ! 

_


----------



## Luc G (14 Novembre 2006)

Cher ami, je ne sais comment vous remercier (ou plutôt je ne le sais que trop). de la riche idée que vous avez eu : me faire parvenir copie des missives hilarantes de nos Laurel et Hardy locaux, Amok et Krystof. Cette soirée qui s'annonçait terne sans vous, grâce à vous, a retrouvé des couleurs et moi le sourire.

Lire ces péroraisons dont la fatuité n'a d'égale que l'abyssale platitude était un bonheur pur que venait rehausser tel la cerise sur le gâteau (mais là je m'égare et mes mains aussi), d'abord les minauderies d'Amok se sentant obligé,tandis qu'il cahotait sur son clavier dans les arcanes de son forum préféré, se sentant obligé, disais-je, de me manifester une once d'intérêt : "qu'est-ce qui te fait rire, chérie , "rien d'intéressant, ce n'est que de la sous-littérature que j'ai au programme" lui répondais-je, pouffant in petto ; puis les éructations téléphoniques de Krystof au téléphone qui, ayant réussi à m'avoir (au bout du fil, faute de mieux, le pauvre),  en se faisant passer pour la bonne du curé de Camaret. Savez-vous que, pour ce faire, désespérant de masquer sa voix, et de fait, c'est là tâche difficile, il est parvenu à parler avec deux balles de tennis dans la bouche ! Mais non, ne venez pas me dire quand nous nous reverrons, bientôt j'espère, qu'une fois de plus, il faisait preuve de mégalomanie et que ce devait être plutôt ses balles de ping-pong, vous êtes taquin). Mais revenons à nos humoristes involontaires, m'ayant enfin au bout du fil (il eut préféré au bout de la gaule mais, vous le savez, en fait de grand Charles, ce serait plutôt un gauliste au petit pied), il a tenu à me rappeler tout le bonheur qu'il est persuadé de m'avoir procuré, le pauvre !

Pour l'un comme pour l'autre, j'ai fini par couper court (ne riez pas), leur disant que j'avais mes cours à réviser. Comme à l'accoutumée, la plus légère référence à l'université les a rendus cois. Je n'ai pu m'empêcher, honte sur moi, d'en rajouter un peu, disant à l'un comme à l'autre que j'avais bien fait de m'inscrire à ces cours sur la symbolique chez Jules Verne. J'ai même été jusqu'à leur demander (j'eusse été bien embêtée s'ils eussent accepté) s'ils ne souhaitaient vraiment pas s'inscrire aussi. Ils se sont récrié, l'un comme l'autre, séparés mais jumeaux dans leurs réactions infantiles, m'expliquant sentencieusement qu'ils avaient "d'autres chats à fouetter". Vous imaginez dans quel état cette expression heureuse m'a laissé. J'ai du m'absenter un moment pour remédier à des émois qui ne pouvaient attendre.

Mais laissons là ces deux nigauds. Je languis de reprendre avec vous l'oeuvre de notre cher Jules là où nous l'avons laissée et même de reprendre peut-être au tout début. Ces souvenirs sont si agréables que je les égrène sans me lasser. Je me souviens du début où vous m'avez fait comprendre la signification profonde de "Cinq semaines sans caleçon" et sans même respecter la chronologie, presque aussitôt "Sans dessous dessus". Depuis, vous m'avez amené au plus profond de "Voyage au centre de la terre" pour m'amener bien vite "de la terre à la lune". Du "pays des fourrures" à "l'île mystérieuse", vous m'avez fait faire "le tour du mont en 80 jours". Vous voyez que j'ai retenu vos leçons. J'espère que vous m'épargnerez "Deux ans de vacances". Je préferais me mettre au travail avec "P'tit bonhomme" et essayer "l'île à hélice" en espérant que "Clovis darde à tort" et à travers. Je languis de revoir "le phare du bout du monde" et rêve de lui faire rencontrer "le volcan d'or", de voir "Maître du monde" jouer "l'invasion de la mer".

Mais, hélas, jusqu'à la semaine prochaine, ce sera "un hivernage dans les glaces". je languis "les forceurs de blocus" et ce n'est pas l'Amok ânonnant "Les tribulations d'un chinois en chine" ni Krystof dans "un billet de loterie" hélas si rarement gagnant, qui me consoleront de devoir attendre "Zob dur le conquérant" venir au secours de "L'archipel en feu".

Mais, cher ami, je ferais contre mauvaise fortune bon coeur et patienterais des deux mains en attendant que nous puissions enfin entreprendre un autre de ces voyages extraordinaires. Toute à vous, votre Julie.


----------



## Luc G (14 Novembre 2006)

Post-scriptum

Cher ami, me laissant entraîner par mes émotions, j'ai omis de vous parler, pour une fois, de symbolique, j'ai pensé que cela pourrait m'amuser. Nos deux humoristes, encore une fois jumeaux dans leurs manies, se sont entichés d'un étrange personnage dénommé ou surnommé, je n'ai pu le déterminer précisément compte tenu du vacarme qui l'environne quand il passe, Sonny ou Sonnyboy. Cet individu à l'allure louche, ne semble en effet jamais se déplacer sans une guitare dans les bras qu'il serre amoureusement contre lui, d'autant plus qu'il ploie sous le poids d'un sac à dos de bonne taille dont j'ai fini par comprendre qu'il lui sert à véhiculer l'ampli qui nous rend sourd (je connais pourtant d'autres façons plus agréables) dès qu'on se retrouve à moins d'une page googleearth de lui. Le fait que le dit sac soit surmonté d'un mât de bonne taille (et là, on se rapproche de la question que je ne vais pas tarder à vous poser) équipé d'une hélice (Ah, je repense à Jules, excusez-moi une seconde) au fins d'éolienne. Contrairement à ces deux petits camarades, il y aurait l'à l'indice  qu'il soit doué d'une certaine habileté manuelle, mais un indice ne fait pas une preuve comme on en a la révélation dès qu'on entend les bruits qu'il commet avec son instrument, par nature pourtant si mélodieux.

Que pensez-vous que signifie cette insistance à astiquer le manche, et de cette manière d'arborer un mât sur son dos. Serait-ce le signe d'un manque ? Vous avez su si agilement mettre en évidence, je dirai même me faire toucher du bout des doigts, des manques que je ne me savais pas posséder que, sans doute, vous pourriez m'éclairer sur la question.

Toute à vous, votre Julie


----------



## toys (14 Novembre 2006)

bonjours a vous.

je sais qu'au bon vieux temps vous étiez toujours affoler de lire mes papiers.
les temps on un peut changé j'écrit de pus en plus et je fait de moins en moins de faute(s).
il est devenus plus simple pour moi de mettre les lettres que je ne sais pas placé entre parenthèse ou bien après les mots (comme ça les gens le mette a leur place tout seul).
vous m'avez donné temps et temps de devoirs suplémentaire et de bled et j'en passe et des meilleurs vous m'avez fait passé des récréations entière a recopier mes dictées pour que je puisse comprendre cette belle et douce langue qui est le français, mais en vains.

je ne vous en veux pas vous m'avez au moins appris une chose dans la vie s'est que l'ors ce que nous ne savons pas faire une chose il suffit d'en faire deux pour évité la première.

il y a bien un endroit ou vous aviez raison, s'est sur le fait que je ne trouverais jamais un patron. je doit en avoir 5 ou 6 en ce moment. 

je vous remercie aussi de m'avoir fait quitté l'école très tôt, comme ça j'ai vue que le travail en usine s'est dure et depuis je fait le maximum pour ne pas y retourné.

merci a vous prof de français de la maternelle a la terminal et ceux qui sont venus après dans les multiple formation.


----------



## krystof (14 Novembre 2006)

Luc G a dit:


> Cher ami, je ne sais comment vous remercier...
> 
> ...Toute à vous, votre Julie.



Julie,

Je te l'ai déjà dit, fais bien ce que tu veux, du moment que je suis d'accord.

Et là, j'approuve, dans la mesure où j'ai enfin trouvé mon bonheur : voir Amok et Sonnyboy allongés, nus, sur des peaux de bêtes, devant un feu de cheminé. Et ça, aucune de tes leçons numérotées ne pourra le remplacer.

Adieu.


----------



## rezba (14 Novembre 2006)

Cher Monsieur Doquéville,

Votre fil, "Lettres Mortes", a réveillé en moi de vieux souvenirs de lettres restées sans réponse, échouées je ne sais où comme de vieilles bouteilles portées par les flots de la nostalgie ou de l'auto-analyse.
Parmi elles, il en est une dont je n'ai ni trace, ni souvenir très précis dans la formulation, et dont je n'ai jamais vraiment compris l'absence de réponse.
Cette lettre s'adressait à celle qui fut, dans les temps lointains, mon initiatrice sexuelle. Non pas celle qui me dépucela, et dont vous me fîtes parler un jour, mais une femme d'expérience, qui su braver la morale pour m'entretenir, à 15 ans à peine, de lois d'équité, de respect, de résistance à l'effort et d'intérêt au désir, au long de travaux pratiques singuliers.
Vingt ans plus tard, je recherchais cette femme, pour lui exprimer une partie de mon désarroi face à l'empire sous lequel me tenait alors ma libido, tout autant que la remercier des savoirs acquis dans la genèse de ma sexualité.
Votre fil, "Lettres mortes", ramena donc à la surface de mon cortex cet épisode enfoui il y a déjà plusieurs années, et me relança sur la piste de cette institutrice d'un genre spécial.
Et je m'aperçus, à cette occasion, que la dame avait repris son nom de jeune fille, et que l'adresse postale que j'avais cru trouver il y a cinq ans n'était certainement pas la bonne.
Je tenais donc, Monsieur Doquéville, à vous exprimer ma reconnaissance pour cette plongée dans ma mémoire, et à vous assurer par la même occasion que notre dernier échange privé ne resterait pas lettre morte, nonobstant mon silence consécutif au dernier message.

La bise.

Ton rezba.


----------



## alèm (19 Novembre 2006)

_Cher Roberto,

je t'&#233;cris pour te dire qu'ici &#224; Paris, je fends la bise de A. &#224; Z. sans me prendre les pieds dans le tapis. Je rentre bient&#244;t. Tu me r&#233;serves une fin d'apr&#232;me au Lieu Inique pour quelques douces perversions avec la 69 et ses copines ? bien &#224; toi.

ton Al&#232;m_


----------



## rezba (19 Novembre 2006)

C'est des lettres mortes, &#231;a ? 

J'en recherche une cach&#233;e au fond d'une valise &#224; code et je vous la pr&#233;sente. 

Mais c'est quoi ce code ????


----------



## macinside (20 Novembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Mais c'est quoi ce code ????







​


----------



## rezba (23 Novembre 2006)

Cher E.

 Il y a encore peu de temps, j'aurais dit Cher M.
 Je disais même "mon frère". _Hermano_.

 Ce temps est fini. Ce temps où nous avons partagé tant de choses. Où tu fus tour à tour mon éducateur, mon tuteur, mon associé, mon partenaire.
 Je fus ton confident, tu fus le mien. Nous fûmes amis, sincèrement. Lorsque ta vie familiale se déglingua, je t'ai aidé, et soutenu, jusqu'à ce que tu trouves une autre épaule. Lorsque la mienne se déglingua, tu me regardas me faire la guerre à moi-même.
 J'ai le souvenir encore aigu et précis de cette époque où nous nous mîmes à écrire tous les deux, à quatre mains. Où nous fîmes, dans cet exercice, tant d'efforts qu'autour de nous, personne ne pouvait plus distinguer l'un de l'autre, tellement nos écritures, nos analyses, nos conclusions, s'étaient fondues dans un style unique, que beaucoup nous ont jalousé gentiment.
 "Les faux-culs paieront"... 
 Ce truc qui nous rendit célèbres, qui aurait cru que je l'associerais  un jour aux relations qui nous dé-lient ? Pas moi.

 Jusqu'au bout, nous t'avons, coûte que coûte, gardé notre confiance.
 Même quand tu t'auto-persuadais que ton aura nous était indispensable, alors qu'il n'en était rien, et que c'était une rhétorique particulière pour nous mettre à l'écart d'un certain nombre de positions que tu souhaitais occuper seul.
 Même lorsqu'on a commencé à te dire qu'il n'était pas possible que tu veuilles à la fois nous demander des sommes très conséquentes pour ta participation à l'équipe, alors que dans le même temps tu nous demandais, nous, de travailler moins cher.
 Même lorsqu'on s'est aperçu que tu créais, grâce à nos travaux, des réseaux de boulot dont tu profitais seul.
 Même lorsque tu t'es enferré dans la défense de ceux qui, pendant des années, avaient ponctionné à leur seul profit individuel, de portions conséquentes de nos chiffres d'affaire, jusqu'à mettre en péril notre emploi.
 Et même lorsque nous nous sommes aperçus que pour de basses histoires de pognon, d'ego et de protection de ton confort, tu préférais sacrifier notre outil commun, et mettre en danger nos vies et celles de nos familles, nous avons continué à laisser la porte ouverte au pardon. A ton retour.

 Et puis là, tu as un fais un pas de trop. Tu as franchi la ligne, comme on dit. Avec eux, bien sûr, pas tout seul. Mais d'eux, on attendait rien de mieux.
 Hier soir, notre officier de liaison a pris peur. Elle venait de lire les conclusions de votre nouveau conseiller. Elle s'est dit : "on est mal barrés".
 Elle est jeune, dans l'équipe. Elle n'a pas tous les plans, encore.
 Aujourd'hui, après la réunion d'état major, elle était bien remontée, notre jolie officier de liaison.
 Ben oui, chéri. Avec tes deux pieds nickelés, vous avez sorti deux vaillants Derringer, dont un enrayé.
 Mais nous, on a pas lu que Nietzche, Machiavel, et regardé les Mystères de l'Ouest. 
 On a lu Sun Zhu, et Clauzewitz. Tite-Live et John Minford. Le Go Ri No Sho et le Hakaburé. John Keegan et Tacite. Et plein d'autres, encore.

_Si vis pacem, para bellum_.
 Ben oui, on est des barbares, que crois-tu ?

 Une armée de barbares. Rudement prêts. Des dizaines de scénarios tactiques rodés en manuvre, un entraînement très régulier, et une sale envie de vous faire rendre gorge.

 Tu les connais, nos deux alliés ? La générale diplomate sanguinaire, tu la connais ? Elle t'aime beaucoup. Enfin, elle te le dira tellement prêt à ton oreille que tu en seras paralysé. 
 Et notre tacticienne lourde, tu l'as vu, pourtant ? Elle n'a pas parlé, elle t'as juste écouté, ce jour-là. Elle borde nos positions près d'un un an.

 Alors oui, on est là. Au front, on est quatre. 
 Un officier supérieur de renseignement. Très efficace. Et tellement énervé qu'il va bientôt nous demander sa LTK.  
 Le petit commando urbain que tu croyais à ta botte, et qu'on a retourné dès le début. Lui, il sape ton réseau, il coupe tes branches, il scie tes ponts.
 Et le sous-marinier poseur de mines,  et moi, le chasseur alpin.

 Parce que maintenant, c'est la guerre, que vous voulez, non ? 
 Ah non ? C'est juste pour nous faire peur ?
 Attend. Écoute.
 Tu sais ce que c'est qu'un mortier lourd ? Non, tu sais pas. Moi si. Le mien est bien reglé. Faut dire que dans ta plaine, il me reste quelques hommes pour faire des marques de tir.

 C'est toi qui doit avoir peur. 
 Toi tu fais la guerre pour ton confort.
 Nous, nous nous battons pour survivre.
 Tu as perdu d'avance, E.
 Parce que tu nous a enlevé nos derniers états d'âmes.


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Novembre 2006)

Cher Père Noel,

La camisole que je vous ai commandé pour Rezba, est ce qu'il y a moyen de l'avoir en 48h chrono ?

Je compte sur vous.

PS :
Envoyez moi aussi un fusil, et des fléchettes pour endormir les éléphants.

Signé
X


----------



## tirhum (24 Novembre 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Cher Père Noel,
> 
> La camisole que je vous ai commandé pour Rezba, est ce qu'il y a moyen de l'avoir en 48h chrono ?
> 
> ...


Mystérieux accident de chasse dans le sud !!...... 
Comment cet homme s'est-il retrouvé, pantalon baissé, une fléchette anesthésiante pour éléphant _(alors que les pachydermes ne sont pas une espèce répandue dans nos contrées...)_ plantée dans l'arrière train ?!..... 
Nul ne sait......
Une enquête est en cours.


----------



## rezba (24 Novembre 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Cher Père Noel,
> 
> La camisole que je vous ai commandé pour Rezba, est ce qu'il y a moyen de l'avoir en 48h chrono ?
> 
> ...




C'est gentil de faire un effort pour être drôle avec intelligence. Je t'aime bien quand t'es comme ça. 

Pour le père noël, c'est gentil aussi, mais c'est trop tard. Dieu m'a lui-même fait un séminaire thérapeutique dans la soirée.


----------



## Amok (24 Novembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


>



C'est amusant car pour l'avoir vu sortir un peu allum&#233; d'un resto asiatique, force est d'avouer qu'il ressemble tout &#224; fait &#224; ca (la fl&#233;chette en moins, bien s&#251;r). L'explication du pantalon baiss&#233; est simple : souvent il s'endort en plein &#233;panchement contre un mur, et glisse ensuite doucement sur le trottoir.


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Novembre 2006)

Il "tombe le futal" comme il le dit d'ailleurs si bien lui-meme


----------



## joanes (24 Novembre 2006)

Jefe,

Parce qu'avant c'est ainsi que j'aimais bien t'appeller, parce qu'avant j'avais de l'admiration pour toi, parce qu'avant je pensais que du haut de ton intelligence tu pouvais comprendre le monde et ses hommes et qu'ensemble nous pouvions dire ce monde. Tout ce que tu pouvais me demander tu sais que je l'aurai fait, aveuglément, parce quand je donne ma confiance, quand je donne mon amour, tout peut m'être demander.
Tu as écrit un jour qu'il fallait me mériter et c'est vrai, à ce moment là, tu avais mérité mon amitié, tu était notre "jefe", derrière toi nous aurions pu aller au bout du monde...
Depuis, et bien depuis tu nous a lâché ; alors que les accusations tombaient contre nous, alors que notre travail était remis en cause, alors que notre outil de travail et ce qui nous permettait de vivre et de faire vivre nos familles nous étaient enlevés, alors que l'on nous rendait responsable de mettre en péril ce que d'autres avaient dilapidé, tu ne nous a pas écouté, tu ne nous a pas défendu, tu n'as, même pas un moment, tenté de te mettre à notre place, de comprendre nos difficultés, non pas comme un patron, ou comme un supérieur, mais juste comme un ami qui se soucie d'un autre ami... Pire, maintenant tu tentes de défaire ce que nous avons, sans toi et je le déplore, tenté de reconstuire, tes petites stratégies égotistes et tes appétits de reconnaissance t'entraîne à vouloir nous nuire ; à nuire à ceux qui pendant cinq ans ont portés ta carrière, tes réseaux et ton ascension professionnelle, sans compter leur temps ni même leur argent...
Nous avons pendant ces longs mois tenté toutes les négociations, essayé d'arrondir tous les angles, mis de côté notre colère pour rester ouvert encore et encore à un dialogue, à une solution non conflictuelle, tu n'as, ils n'ont, pas voulu tenir compte de ces ouvertures... Aujourd'hui c'est la guerre qui éclate et tu as choisi ton camp, pas celui de ton équipe de ceux qui, tout ce temps, t'ont soutenu, mais celui de tes anciens maîtres, celui de ceux qui nous accablent. Tu participes avec eux à ce que vous pensez être une hallali, une curée sur ces "petits" qui n'ont jamais voulu n'être que vos portes serviettes, sur ces insolents qui pensent pouvoir être sans votre consentement, sans l'imprimatur de votre magnificente incurie. Sache, sachez, que si nous n'avons pas suivi vos pas dans ces carrières c'est que nos valeurs d'être humain ne sont pas les votres, c'est que nous plaçons les relations humaines sur un autre plan que celui de la soumission et des pauvres combines infantiles qui vous animes jour après jour dans les tombeaux du savoir que vous avez construits.
Tu m'avais mérité jadis, tu ne me mérites plus, ombrageux j'étais, ombrageux je reste.
Je ne te dis pas adieu, mais juste au-revoir... Tu ne vois pas où sera ce revoir ? Mais regarde derrière toi, sur ce champ de bataille, tu m'y trouveras, tu nous y trouveras, en ordre et déjà prêts pour le prochain mouvement. Notre armée n'est pas nombreuse mais elle défend sa vie et non seulement de petits égo mal dégrossis...

PS : Tu es vraiment un e****lé, de b**ard et je ne te salue plus


Pour se faire des ennemis : trahissez un ami et tentez de l'abattre.


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> souvent il s'endort en plein épanchement contre un mur, et glisse ensuite doucement sur le trottoir.



Doucement et avec élégance !

Toujours !


----------



## Lila (24 Novembre 2006)

Missié le procurè !
Mon bef est mô. Un isalop ke moin pas connet ni dedans ni dehors a tué mon bef hier au soi. Le pôv bête est mô fwet. Tous les pouels de mon bef sont devenus blanc passque il a  tété aussi abusé sessuellement de lui. Je técri pour que tu le fout pli fon ki lajol sinon je vais le décaler à cout coutlà en tchou Ï !

Votre dévoué
Anatole Fodfwanss
13 rue du piémango
 97290 Derrière Bois


----------



## tirhum (25 Novembre 2006)

"Monsieur"...
_(je refuse de vous donner du "titre" auquel vous pr&#233;tendez !!...)

_Je ne sais pas si vous &#234;tes encore entre quatre murs.... finalement &#231;a ne change rien sur ce que j'ai envie de vous dire depuis plusieurs ann&#233;es.
Si vous &#234;tes toujours "_l&#224;-bas_" , je me d&#233;placerais bien pour vous montrer ce que que j'ai fait de ma vie, ou plut&#244;t ce que j'ai r&#233;ussi &#224; en faire sans (malgr&#233 vous.
Venir vous voir  alors que vous m&#233;ritez l'oubli le plus profond et le plus d&#233;daigneux !
Je ne sais pas, en fait, si je vous ferais cet honneur.
Que le "_Dieu_" que vous pr&#234;chez vous ensevelisse et vous tienne rigueur ainsi que l'a fait la justice des hommes.
Que tous ces gens arrogants, s&#251;rs d'eux m&#234;mes, de leurs jugements, de leur bon droit et de leurs valeurs et dont vous faites partie s'ab&#238;ment dans leur m&#233;diocrit&#233;....
Ma vie est mienne et vous ne pouvez rien y faire, malheureusement certains ont "_disparus_" du fait de votre mauvais jugement et de votre orgueil mal plac&#233;, un soir en pleine mer.
Vous &#234;tes un malfaisant ainsi que tous ceux qui vous entourent et forment cette communaut&#233; bien (mal) pensante.
Je ne vous hais pas; ce serait trop facile et trop "_d'honneur_",  la seule chose que vous m'avez "_donn&#233;_" est l'envie de combattre partout et en toutes occasions les gens de votre acabit et tout ceux qui s'en r&#233;f&#232;rent....
Je me suis endurci &#224; force de vouloir &#233;chapper &#224; votre "_milieu_" et j'en ai perdu mon adolescence....

Que le pire vous arrive &#224; vous et vos semblables, ben..... &#231;a ne me fera, ni chaud, ni froid......


"_Ite missa est_"....


----------



## rezba (25 Novembre 2006)

Cher T.

Je suis parfois un gros cr&#233;tin, et ma mauvaise vision m'&#234;mpeche souvent de jouir de la globalit&#233; des paysages. Si toutefois vous ne regrettez pas ce geste, je serais ravi de rattraper l'opportunit&#233; perdue de cette nuit.

Bien &#224; vous.

R.


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Novembre 2006)

Cher Benjamin.

Il y a quelques jours, j'ai boul&#233; r e m y sur un coup de t&#234;te, en accompagnant mon gentil cdb d'une modeste image de 30000*42650 pixels.
C'&#233;tait pour la d&#233;conne.
Mais depuis, cette image me pourrit mon tableau de bord, &#224; cause de la rubrique "points disco envoy&#233;s".

J'ai entendu dire par une source anonyme qui s'appelle DocEvil que tu aimes rendre service, et que nettoyer le tableau de bord des gentils internaute est une tache que tu affectionnes particuli&#232;rement. Mieux : ce serait ton dada.

Aussi je te donne l'occasion de t'adonner &#224; ta passion en te sugg&#233;rant de nettoyer mon tableau de bord de cette image qui alourdit consid&#233;rablement le chargement de cet espace d'intimit&#233; qui est le mien.

Par contre je te demanderai de ne surtout pas acc&#233;der &#224; la requ&#234;te de r e m y s'il te fait une demande similaire : il n'a qu'&#224; se d&#233;merder. (si tu veux, en &#233;change, je boulerai d'autre gens pour que tu puisses nettoyer &#224; nouveau chez moi)

D'avance merci, gros bisous.
Ton Bobby.

PS : si tu pouvais aussi bannir Nephou, qui m&#233;rite bien de savoir ce que &#231;a fait de se faire balancer au trou comme &#231;a, de fa&#231;on inique, arbitraire et tout, tu serais le plus sympa de tous les administrateurs que je connais. Alors que Nephou, il est m&#233;chant. (et il est que modo, du bar en plus.)


----------



## La mouette (27 Novembre 2006)

Cher Bobby

Le suicide n'est pas une solution.

Cordialement

La Mouette


----------



## Lila (27 Novembre 2006)

_Chère maman,

pourquoi moi ?

Ton fils._


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Novembre 2006)

Cher Benjamin.

en fait j'ai un peu refléchi au sujet de Nephou.
Je pense qu'il risque de se sentir bien seul, au trou...
C'est pourquoi je te propose de lui envoyer La mouette et Pascal77 pour lui tenir compagnie. Je t'avoue que ce choix n'est pas anodin. 

En effet, tu l'auras sans doute remarqué, ces deux là passent leur temps à raconter des conneries au bar au lieu de s'acquitter de la tâche pour laquelle ils sont si bien payés : dans "informatique nomade" c'est le gros merdier. Pas dans "jurassic mac" mais c'est normal, de toute façon personne n'y va jamais. Mais avoue que ça ne donne pas le droit à son modérateur de venir nous emmerder au bar sans arrêt.

A la place de ces trois mousquetaires de l'inutilité je te propose de nommer Ed, jp et moi pour assumer l'intérim. Juste le temps de nous familiariser avec les outils du modo (surtout le bouton pour bannir tout le monde) pour le jour ou tu pourras enfin nous nommer pour de bon. 

Je t'assure que nous ferons du bon boulot pendant que les trois autres reflechiront aux conséquences de leur irresponsabilité sur la tenue de ce beau forum que tu administres avec tant de brio. 

Je t'embrasse fort,
ton Bobby.

PS : Pour BackCat et Amok, je t'avoue que j'hésite un peu. L'un est devenu tout mou, et l'autre se fout un peu trop de ma gueule, mais dans le fond je les aime bien quand même... Ceci dit, si tu décides de sévir (ce qui serait bien compréhensible, il faut savoir rappeler ses troupes à l'ordre de temps en temps) je suis sûr que tirhum et Patoch feraient de bons remplaçants. Je leur en ai parlé, ils sont d'accord.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2006)

Tu sais qui c'est qui fait le postier au bar ? :mouais:


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4069821 a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais qui c'est qui fait le postier au bar ? :mouais:


On m'a parl&#233; d'un p'tit mec qui court tr&#232;s vite...

... :mouais:


Naaaaaaaan! 
C'est pas Alem quand m&#234;me?! :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2006)

Benjamin...

Dans les innombrables fonctions qui m'incombent, t&#233;moins de la confiance que tu as plac&#233;e en moi, je m'acquitte comme tu le sais du filtrage du courrier sortant. Alors que d'habitude, je me contente de br&#251;ler les &#233;manations des quelques tristes sbires dont tu m'as fait la liste, j'ai eu l'id&#233;e saugrenue d'en ouvrir une. Voir un blork &#233;crire, c'&#233;tait quand m&#234;me inattendu. C'est d&#233;j&#224; &#224; peine capable de penser, alors &#233;crire... J'ai voulu v&#233;rifier. Il a d&#251; dicter sa lettre (qui t'&#233;tait adress&#233;e, quelle outrecuidance !) &#224; quelqu'un qui devait avoir la fonction scribatoire mieux achaland&#233;e que lui. Bref, comme dirait P&#233;pin, une remarque de ce tas organique a r&#233;ussi &#224; attirer mon attention. Il semble qu'effectivement, je ramollisse. &#199;a m'ennuie, j'ai peur que mes d&#233;tracteurs se rar&#233;fient et que mon efficacit&#233; l&#233;gendaire p&#233;riclite. Benjamin*, je vais me reprendre s&#233;ance tenante !

Ton d&#233;vou&#233;

Chat dans l'dos 

* Tu te serais appel&#233; Boris, &#231;'aurait fait une jolie boutade dont mon confr&#232;re Pascal77 n'aurait pas eu &#224; rougir


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> On m'a parl&#233; d'un p'tit mec qui court tr&#232;s vite...
> 
> ... :mouais:
> 
> ...


Dont acte !


*Hhhhh hhhhhhhh  
PRISON !!! *


----------



## tirhum (28 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4069831 a dit:
			
		

> Benjamin...
> 
> Dans les innombrables fonctions qui m'incombent, t&#233;moins de la confiance que tu as plac&#233;e en moi, je m'acquitte comme tu le sais du filtrage du courrier sortant. Alors que d'habitude, je me contente de br&#251;ler les &#233;manations des quelques tristes sbires dont tu m'as fait la liste, j'ai eu l'id&#233;e saugrenue d'en ouvrir une. Voir un blork &#233;crire, c'&#233;tait quand m&#234;me inattendu. C'est d&#233;j&#224; &#224; peine capable de penser, alors &#233;crire... J'ai voulu v&#233;rifier. Il a d&#251; dicter sa lettre (qui t'&#233;tait adress&#233;e, quelle outrecuidance !) &#224; quelqu'un qui devait avoir la fonction scribatoire mieux achaland&#233;e que lui. Bref, comme dirait P&#233;pin, une remarque de ce tas organique a r&#233;ussi &#224; attirer mon attention. Il semble qu'effectivement, je ramollisse. &#199;a m'ennuie, j'ai peur que mes d&#233;tracteurs se rar&#233;fient et que mon efficacit&#233; l&#233;gendaire p&#233;riclite. Benjamin*, je vais me reprendre s&#233;ance tenante !
> 
> ...


.... :modo:
En fait, tout ce qu'il veut bobby; c'est une pustule plus grosse que les _(siennes)_ autres et qui fait de la lumi&#232;re !!....... 
Le blork est un grand enfant.....  







_P.S : Qui lui ach&#232;te la sir&#232;ne pour aller avec le girophare ?!... C'est bient&#244;t No&#235;l, un bon geste !! 
_


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2006)

La v'l&#224; !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Novembre 2006)

Lettre à toi, cher ex-ami !
Le hasard fait parfois mal les choses ... jamais je n'aurais du te croiser ce matin, toi que je connais depuis l'école maternelle, qui étale sa réussite "sulfureuse" au vu et au su de tous ses concitoyens, toi dont la vanité et la superbe te sortent par tous les pores, toi qui répétait à longueur de phrases : "Je déteste les médiocres parce qu'ils ont choisi d'être médiocres" - pas difficile d'ailleurs, tu détestes tous ceux qui te font de l'ombre et le monde tourne autour de ta petite personne ... tu parles fort et haut ... la nature t'as faite "petit", ce n'est pas de ta faute, il faut bien que tu compenses en gueule ce que tu n'as pas en taille...
"Petit" , tu l'as toujours été en dénigrant les autres ... tous les autres ... 
Je ne t'ai jamais détesté ... simplement tu m'as toujours été indifférent ! C'est pire !
Alors, je te le demande ... la prochaine fois que tu me croiseras, si prochaine fois il y a, change de trottoir, évite de me parler et surtout de me taper sur l'épaule d'un air condescendant et faussement affligé, évite de me dire certaines choses avec un sourire en coin ...
Au moins, ce faisant, ça t'évitera que je froisse ton veston Armani en te collant les épaules sur le mur d'en face... ça m'évitera de voir la trouille dans tes yeux de porcelet et ça m'évitera de me salir les mains à ton contact adipeux...
Toutefois, merci de m'avoir fait sourire - j'en ai bien besoin en ces temps-ci - car j'avais oublié que tu courais si vite... et si mal aussi !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ne te plains pas ! J'ai été d'une patience extrême ... j'ai attendu 45 ans pour faire ce que j'ai fait ... et encore, avoue que ça aurait pu être pire !
Je ne te salue pas ... bien entendu !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2006)

Mieux !
Il a _choisi_ d'&#234;tre Zebig


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Novembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> _Peut-être même qu'il peut pas faire autrement, si ça s' trouve._


En fait, le gars n'en peut rien ... il se trouvait simplement au mauvais endroit au mauvais moment...
La seule chose que je peux te dire, c'est que ça fait vachement du bien !!!!!!!!!
Mais je me suis comporté en être semi-civilisé ... à un moment, je me suis dit : "Est-ce que je lui pisse dessus ou non ??????????" - ... ... ... ... en fait, je ne l'ai pas fait parce que j'avais les 2 mains occupées et que j'aurais eu difficile à "la" sortir décemment !!!!!!!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Novembre 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> En fait, le gars n'en peut rien ... il se trouvait simplement au mauvais endroit au mauvais moment...
> La seule chose que je peux te dire, c'est que &#231;a fait vachement du bien !!!!!!!!!
> Mais je me suis comport&#233; en &#234;tre semi-civilis&#233; ... &#224; un moment, je me suis dit : "Est-ce que je lui pisse dessus ou non ??????????" - ... ... ... ... en fait, je ne l'ai pas fait parce que j'avais les 2 mains occup&#233;es et que j'aurais eu difficile &#224; "la" sortir d&#233;cemment !!!!!!!






Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :sick:
> _Alors ce n'&#233;tait donc pas des blagues..._
> *Tu es un vrai Hell's Angel&#169; !!*


Attention quand m&#234;me Zebig, les motards c'est plus ce que c'&#233;tait.


----------



## tirhum (28 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4069906 a dit:
			
		

> La v'là !!!


T'es bête !!.....  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Novembre 2006)

... Merci de tout coeur les gars !!!!! Pendant que je me poile j'évite de pleurer sur mon sort comme un escargot se vautrant dans sa bave... :rateau:
Je savais que je pouvais compter sur vous ...


----------



## rezba (28 Novembre 2006)

Celle-l&#224;, je vous la livre telle quelle. Elle n'est pas de moi, c'est une lettre morte, et elle m'a beaucoup fait rire.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4069831 a dit:
			
		

> Ça m'ennuie, j'ai peur que mes détracteurs se raréfient et que mon efficacité légendaire périclite. Benjamin*, je vais me reprendre séance tenante !
> 
> ...
> 
> * Tu te serais appelé Boris, ç'aurait fait une jolie boutade dont mon confrère Pascal77 n'aurait pas eu à rougir



Comme tu y vas, à jeun !


----------



## alèm (28 Novembre 2006)

_


bobbynountchak a dit:



			C'est pas Alem quand même?! :affraid:
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


nan, comme en amour, je préfère prendre plaisir à découvrir le paysage... 

mais j'avoue que j'étais un facteur très zélé et hyper-rapide : comme ça, j'avais plus de temps pour regarder passer les nuages, allongé sur l'herbe sur les bords des étangs de la Somme, une (ou plusieurs) Chimay au frais dans l'eau et un folio de Proust ou Nietzsche à mes côtés et que je dévorais à pleins yeux lorsque les nuages se cachait derrière le soleil.

je ne suis pas petit d'ailleurs, pas plus que Ed... 

_


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4070300 a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> nan, comme en amour, je préfère prendre plaisir à découvrir le paysage...
> 
> ...


Un p'tit peu quand m&#234;me.


----------



## alèm (28 Novembre 2006)

_


Ed_the_Head a dit:



			Un p'tit peu quand même.   




Cliquez pour agrandir...


j'attends que tu perdes ta crinière et on en reparle ?  

_


----------



## Sindanárië (29 Novembre 2006)

Une crinière ? :mouais:

Petit ? 

*UN PONEY ? :rateau::love::love::love::love:

*Dis Alèm, peut lui faire des trucs affectifs ? :love::rose::love::love:


----------



## alèm (29 Novembre 2006)

_


			
				Sindan&#225;ri&#235;;4070705 a dit:
			
		


			Une crini&#232;re ? :mouais:

Petit ? 

*UN PONEY ? :rateau::love::love::love::love:

*Dis Al&#232;m, peut lui faire des trucs affectifs ? :love::rose::love::love:

Cliquez pour agrandir...

oui... je connais des endroits sympas comme le Blue Velvet &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de chez lui en plus... 


sinon, tu peux le ramener &#224; Nantes, je te ferais d&#233;couvrir les caves avec les fers et anneaux des n&#233;griers qui n'ont jamais le temps de rouiller pis au moins j'aurais un picard &#224; qui parler en plus de toi ma petit biche aux courgettes !    :love:

ce qui est bien, c'est que j'ai rarement vu quelqu'un monter aussi bien que toi un poney m&#226;le, tu as toujours &#233;t&#233; le meilleur sur le saut d'obstacles cravache au vent alors que moi je pr&#233;f&#233;rais les juments que j'emm&#232;ne dans les for&#234;ts &#233;paisses pour des cross &#224; en perdre haleine... :love: :love:
_


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4070647 a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> j'attends que tu perdes ta crinière et on en reparle ?
> 
> _



Mais quelle crinière! Un travail de pro.  



Sindanárië a dit:


> Une crinière ? :mouais:
> 
> Petit ?
> 
> ...



Hé, Ho! Je pense qu'on peut demander l'autorisation au principal intéressé, non?


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Novembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Hé, Ho! Je pense qu'on peut demander l'autorisation au principal intéressé, non?



T'as déjà vu qu'on demandais son avis à un canasson, même nain, avant de le monter ?


----------



## alèm (29 Novembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Hé, Ho! Je pense qu'on peut demander l'autorisation au principal intéressé, non?



*non.*
surement pas
tu crois quoi toi ?
naméo !
hein !
bon !
tu vas faire ce qu'on te dit !
sans discuter !
nan mais dis !



 



t'inquiêtes, le monsieur, il va prendre soin de toi !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Novembre 2006)

Y'a des jours comme &#231;a, on est content de faire de la course &#224; pied... 





Tu m'attraperas pas!
Le premier qui me touche, je le bute
Je le d&#233;coupe, 
et je le jette aux poissons dans la somme. 




Non mais!


----------



## toys (29 Novembre 2006)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Une crinière ? :mouais:
> 
> Petit ?
> 
> ...



hey ho ons laisse les poneys en de hors de tout ça si non je vous met des claque au prochain derby.


----------



## alèm (29 Novembre 2006)

_


toys a dit:



			hey ho ons laisse les poneys en de hors de tout ça si non je vous met des claque au prochain derby.
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...



on fait ce que l'on veut avec les poneys... surtout des trucs affectifs. :love::love:

fallait être là dans le bar en 2001 pour comprendre... 

d'ailleurs, SMG, il faisait des trucs salaces dans sa salle de bains en pensant à des poneys tout poilus... :rose:
_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4072275 a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> 
> on fait ce que l'on veut avec les poneys... surtout des trucs affectifs. :love::love:
> ...


Aaaaahhhhhh !!!!!! Sir MacGregor ... tout un monde disparu ... un monde de salaceries ou les iBook se faisaient pénétrer par l'USB ou le Firewire ... un temps révolu ...


----------



## alèm (29 Novembre 2006)

_je me souviens d'un type qui s'est carr&#233;ment fait cramer autre chose en tentant de s'introduire par le port Ethernet... on l'appelait le Big Cram&#233; par le Firewall... 

je comprends mieux les strings coqu&#233;s... 
_


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Novembre 2006)

Oh oui, &#231;a devait vraiment &#234;tre une &#233;poque formidable.

En attendant, les lettres mortes...


----------



## alèm (30 Novembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Oh oui, ça devait vraiment être une époque formidable.
> 
> En attendant, les lettres mortes...



tiens, quand ça n'est pas vous qui coulez un sujet, ça ne vous plait pas ? 

(t'as vu : pas d'italiques, pas de couleurs)


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Novembre 2006)

C'est juste que quand c'est un sujet de Doc c'est moi qui me fais engueuler apr&#232;s.

Sinon tu peux me tutoyer.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2006)

Cher Mr. F

Je me souviens de votre chapeau de cawboy qui contrastait avec votre air timide d'enfant perdu et &#233;merveill&#233;, vos cheveux blancs. Vous &#233;tiez le seul client r&#233;gulier du magazin au moment o&#249; l'on essayait de cacher l'ancienne enseigne grav&#233;e dans le bois par les ann&#233;es : "les dessous d'H&#233;l&#232;ne".
Ce titre irait bien &#224; vos images. Vous nous d&#233;voiliez sans fausse pudeur des photos de charme o&#249; l'on voyait de jeunes filles et des moins jeunes en tenue d'Eve, lassives sous les projecteurs ou en pleine nature. 
Vous vous &#234;tes d'abord justifi&#233; face &#224; mon regard interloqu&#233; : "Je paie mes mod&#232;les, je leur donne ce qu'elles veulent que ce soit 20 &#8364; ou 100 &#8364;". 
Je vous ais vu venir et puis un beau jour vous me l'avez demand&#233;, votre regard m'a balay&#233; de bas en haut et les joues empourpr&#233;s vous m'avez dit : "Vous avez  ... un regard int&#233;ressant". J'ai alors d&#233;clin&#233; l'offre et vous avez eut cet air d&#233;&#231;u : "Je pr&#233;f&#232;re &#234;tre de l'autre c&#244;t&#233; de l'objectif"...
Petit &#224; petit je me suis habitu&#233;e &#224; vos clich&#233;s et les situations cocasses m'amusaient : voir les autres clients culs serr&#233;s scrutant du coin de l'oeil l'&#233;cran de l'ordinateur o&#249; nous commentions les images, voir mon patron bouche b&#233;e tirer les photos sur la machine...
Vous &#233;tiez un vrai passionn&#233; qui voulait progresser et il n'&#233;tait pas ais&#233; pour moi de vous dire mon avis quant au sujet, et vous l'avez compris quand j'ai sorti un : "Il y a une belle lumi&#232;re...". 

Mais vous &#234;tes toujours revenus et nous avons finis par parler de photographies.

Cher Mr. F. ma pudeur m'a toujours emp&#234;ch&#233; de vous dire que vous avez s&#251;rement contribu&#233; &#224; redorer le blason de ces filles, avec tact et douceur.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2006)




----------



## alèm (30 Novembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Sinon tu peux me tutoyer.



_Cher Baron de Nountchak,

j'ai bien reçu votre proposition à plus d'intimité mais je dois refuser cette proposition. En effet, après avoir passé une nuit d'amour fou avec Jean-Aristide de la D'Oc-Quéville, je dois renoncer à ce rapprochement et à tout autre engagement envers vous. Ce Manant ayant jeté son dévolu et sa gourme sur vos atouts, je ne puis imaginer tomber dans le vulgus en tutoyant le nouvel amant de mon ami perdu.

Malgré tout, je vous remercie de votre proposition. Je ne doute point de sa sincérité ni de votre bonté d'âme, vous êtes bien plus élégant que Jean-Aris' ne vous décrivait, comme une femelle vulgaire, dans les rires les plus criards alors que nous faisions ce que la bonne moralité (que je réprouve par ailleurs) ne me permet pas d'évoquer ici.

Veuillez recevoir cette présente comme un remerciement mais aussi comme un refus devant cette offre amicale.

Au plaisir de vous lire.

le Duc des Masturbies
Anatol Lameugeuzeu d'Alèm_


----------



## toys (1 Décembre 2006)

j' *i l lettre "*" qui est morte sur mon cl*vier s* comteou p*s?


----------



## La mouette (21 Décembre 2006)

Vous qui me regardiez droit dans les yeux, en me parlant "d'homme à homme"
pour "mon bien, et en toute franchise" ...

Alors que tout ces mots n'étaient qu'une suite de phrases sans intérêt, mêlant menaces et pommade, gentillesse et coups bas ..
que finalement la pire insulte, était, que vous ayez pu imaginer un instant, que j'ai pu y croire ...que vous ayez pu penser, que vous aviez pu me convaincre ..

Non Monsieur, vous aurez sans doute ma peau, mais pour cela il faudra venir me chercher . Il vous faudra sortir de votre fauteuil en peau de certitude,  passer la porte de votre paraître. Mettre vos habits de travail neufs encore sous plastique. 

Il semble que pour vous tout ceci n'a aucun sens, aucun fondement, pas une once d'intérêt, mais j'y tiens , et sans cela vous n'aurez rien, vous n'aurez pas ma peau pour laquelle vous aviez décidé de ne pas dépenser plus qu'un lunch, au bord du lac, avec vos amis du club de bridge.

Mais si vous avez la force, le pouvoir, le paraître calculé de celui qui EST sans jamais avoir su ce que ce verbe signifie, je me permettrais depuis où je suis, je de vous faire goûter cette délicieuse sensation de descente aux abîmes, ou du moins vous faire découvrir ce principe cher à ce grand Newton.

Mes actions seront sans doute bien faibles, en comparaison des réactions qu'elles risquent de vous gratifier, et vous vous surprendrez peut-être à une goûte de transpiration, ailleurs que dans un sauna. Tout ceci je vais vous l'offrir en plus de ma peau.

Permettez moi donc, au nom de tout les petits cailloux qui hantent les belles chaussures des grands de ce monde, et avant que je ne quitte ce qui vous colle à la terre, de vous souhaiter ce qui pourrait vous arriver de pire en cette fin d'année, je veux parler de vous obliger pour une fois, de vous regarder en face et de vous retenir de vomir pendant 5 secondes ...

Au plaisir de vous deviner au dessus du grand téléphone blanc...

Votre employé du jour,


----------



## mado (5 Janvier 2007)

A vous qui m'appeliez votre fille. 
Qui n'avez su que me raccrocher au nez en cette triste nuit de printemps.
Cessez vos appels larmoyants. Trouvez ailleurs l'amour que je vous portais sincèrement et loyalement.

Laissez moi reconstruire ma vie. Sans vous.


----------



## Sindanárië (5 Janvier 2007)

_A toi, qui ne me laisse gravir que les marches d'une vie sans espoir, toi par imprudence, sans le vouloir, par pudeur, et simplement sans mémoire.
Gravée à jamais, de par ces reflets de ton simple vouloir, qui ne me laisse m'émouvoir que dans un éternel printemps...

j'aimerai vraiment voir un hiver avec toi.

Avec deux saison, je crois pouvoir t'émouvoir, avant de trouver cette neige si pure à voir.



(pfff c'est nul... j'arrete :rose::sick
_


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> j'aimerai vraiment voir un hiver avec toi.


Encore un qui ne sait pas sa chance.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2007)

Quoi répondre a cette lettre que tu m'a écris le 2 janvier ?
le choquant sms du 1er janvier n'était pas suffisant ?

pourquoi me reproche-tu des fait dont tu as  partiellement voir totalement provoqués ?
pourquoi me reproche-tu d'autres fait , ceux qui mettent en cause celui qui n'est plus là, celui qui tu as tellement détesté ,hais ? 
 celui qui , avec le recul je le pense de plus en plus, tu as fait en sorte qu' il devienne ce qu'il est devenu ,  celui pour qui tu as fait , et surtout dit , pour que nous ne l'aimions pas? celui qui , depuis que j'étais petite ,  tu voulais deja le voir au cimetière?

tu me dis que je suis méchante et haineuse , mais si sera le  cas , je saura  maintenaient  de quel coté j'ai hérédité cela .....
non, si un jour je me retrouvera avec un sale caractère  ce ne sera pas de lui.......

mais je te rassure, pour le moment il ne me semble pas prendre ce plis ....

tu me dis que je suis égoïste mais qui c'est celle qui n'a jamais hésite un seul second a chaque appel de ton secours ?
qui c'est celle qui n'a jamais hésité a bouffer des kilomètres , malgré mon travail ,  ma fatigue , mes soucis perso,  juste pour te faire une surprise ? 

si je fais le compte de l'épicier je t'ai plus donnée que  j'ai reçus .....même quand je ne pouvais pas , je pouvais toujours......


depuis vendredi je pense et repense a ta lettre......a te repondre ou pas......

je me dis que mon frere a raison quand l'année derniere m'a fait part de ses sentiment, que tu n'a plus toute ta tete, que tu perds la boule....


je fera mine de rien, je continuera a te souhaiter de belles choses pour chaques occasions ....
tu peux continuer a me hair ou a m'aimer , cela maintenant me laisse  indiffèrente


----------



## toys (9 Janvier 2007)

morgan papin
17 rue de la lucière
85610 cugand

  voilà bientôt un an. elle est passé bien vite cette putain d'année, mais elle a eu en manque sur pas mal de soirée. ton album est sortie et marche pas si mal, les assos elle aussi son toujours sur la route et mette les bouche et double pour avancé. comme tu doit le voir les action que tu a commancé avec nous son toujours en route et après avoir pris un gros coup dans la geule sont repartie de plus belle, il manque toujours des solos psycoté dans nos soiré et je rematte cette putain de vidéo de temps a autre.

je sais pas si tu les a croisé mais j'ai quelle que potes qui t'on rejoins derrnièrement, je te conseil de bossé avec eu ils ons eu aussi des cerveaux de dégenté près a tout pour foutre le bordel dans le cerveaux des autres je verais bien un petit mix en toi et choub. 

je ne sais quoi de plus te dire. on se recroiseras bien un de ces quatre et on reparle de tout ce que l'on a pas eu le temps de faire 

ici pour voire quelle extrait audio et video 
allez a bientôt sur les dance floor.


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Janvier 2007)

Mesdames, Messieurs,

Vous qui pensez régir ma vie, faire des choix à ma place et donner votre avis sur ma façon de faire, je ne dirai que 3 mots:

JE VOUS EMMERDE...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2007)

Monsieur,

Je me permets de vous &#233;crire pour vous pr&#233;senter mes hommages.

A plusieurs reprises, j'ai tent&#233; de vous faire savoir &#224; quel point je suis d&#233;sol&#233;, sans jamais vraiment oser vous le dire.
Je ne vous connais pas et vous ne me connaissez sans do&#251;te pas.
Sachez simplement que ce soir, j'ai une pens&#233;e pour vous.

C'est avec beaucoup de regrets et d'amertumes que je ne puis gu&#232;re faire mieux que poster ici quelques bribes de mots qui passeront s&#251;rement aux travers de vos yeux.
Je crois malheureusement que la vie a toujours une fin, trop vite parfois.
De ma maigre exp&#233;rience, je vous invite donc &#224; profiter de ces instants, du temps qui passe et de l'air qui souffle.

Mon comportement pass&#233; me rend d'autant plus g&#233;n&#233; que je ne savais point les raisons de votre "absence", vous m'en voyez sinc&#232;rement d&#233;sol&#233;.
On m'a dit un jour que la mort est une seconde vie.
Au del&#224; des croyances et de la foi que vous placez en celle-ci, je vous dirai que la peur est humaine, qu'elle est de juste ton mais qu'elle ne doit pas vous envahir.

Puissiez vous profiter de la vie comme il convient, avec tout le charme, l'amour, la beaut&#233; et la terre en son sein.
Soyez en le contenu, &#224; grande quantit&#233;. 

L'homme est un homme parce qu'il sait qu'il sait qu'il partira.
Soyez en fier et puisse cette fiert&#233; vous apporter r&#233;confort et honneur.

Je vous aime parce que vous &#234;tes homme et non par piti&#233; mal plac&#233;e, ne l'oubliez pas.

Amicalement (permettez moi),
Romain.


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Janvier 2007)

Cher Benjamin.

Je t'écris pour te signaler qu'un des modérateurs de ce beau forum que tu administres avec tant de talent utilise ses super pouvoirs érectiles pour poster tout seul dans des sujets fermés.

Il profite ainsi de façon indigne, inique et tout, des possibilités que lui offrent ses responsabilités de défenseur de l'ordre et du bon goût.
Responsabilités que tu lui as confiées, on se demande un peu pourquoi d'ailleurs, je rajoute ça au passage, mais bon tu me connais, je dis ça je dis rien.

Je suis pas du genre à diffamer.

Bref, je tiens à te rappeler que notre offre, aux copains de la Horde et moi-même, de reprendre les rênes de la modération au bar et ailleurs, tient toujours.
Avec nous, au moins ce serait clair : le premier qui déconne, c'est le ban et basta.
Modo ou pas, d'ailleurs.
Par contre, jamais JAMAIS on n'utiliserait nos super pouvoirs érectiles à des fins personnelles.
Nous ne sommes pas comme ça et tu le sais bien.

Voilà voilà.
Sans vouloir balancer, je te précise quand même vite fait (et à toutes fins utiles) que le modérateur malhonnête dont je parle plus haut n'est PAS noir. 
Ce petit indice devrait te mettre sur la voie.

Au pire, si c'est trop compliqué, que tu trouves pas lequel c'est entre les trois enfoirés qui modèrent le bar, demande à Ed_the_Head. 
Lui il voudra bien te dire son nom : se comporter comme une sale petite balance à la Huggy les bons tuyaux (en pire, et moins drôle aussi) le dérange pas. 

Je pense à toi bien fort.
Gros bisous dans le cou, 

Ton Bobby.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Janvier 2007)

Benjamin, 

Pas de probl&#232;me, je d&#233;nonce qui tu veux. 

Bien &#224; toi. 
_
Ed_.


----------



## toys (22 Janvier 2007)

lettre a tous ces con sur ebay

bonjours les gens!

suite a une grande remarque que je me suis fait je viens de comprendre le plus simple que je n'avais encore jamais vue.

vous être très con!!!!!!!
pour quoi vous acheté au 10 ou 20 % du prix du marché.
le système des enchères est faite pour faire des bon plant et pas pour payer 500 euros un truc qui en vaut 400.

 bon en bref. je cherche toujours des pièce pour mon pro tools.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> J@Xavier : merci de ton beau sujet.


Ce qui fait la beauté d'un sujet, c'est parfois l'il qui le parcourt, mais avant tout la main qui le nourrit. Et j'ai tant de raisons de te dire merci


----------



## macinside (4 Février 2007)

_Cher monsieur de La Boy Sonny,

j'ai bien reçu sous plis discret votre proposition toute aussi discrètes de tombé de futal (ou de couvre arrière train comme on le dit ici). En effet étant actuellement occupé a la recherche de celui qui n'existe pas en confédération helvétique afin de lui proposer une descente de falzar, je ne puis donc couvrir deux lièvres a la fois mon lapinous. Mais sachez que vous êtes de toutes mes pensez ... la preuve je me surprend a vous voir sur tout les murs ...

Ci joint une photo 

votre cher et tendre baron franco-seine et marno-suisse, grand duc du 93 Mackie._


----------



## Lila (5 Février 2007)

macinside a dit:


> _Cher monsieur de La Boy Sonny,
> 
> j'ai bien re&#231;u sous plis discret votre proposition toute aussi discr&#232;tes de tomb&#233; de futal (ou de couvre arri&#232;re train comme on le dit ici). En effet &#233;tant actuellement occup&#233; a la recherche de celui qui n'existe pas en conf&#233;d&#233;ration helv&#233;tique afin de lui proposer une descente de falzar, je ne puis donc couvrir deux li&#232;vres a la fois mon lapinous. Mais sachez que vous &#234;tes de toutes mes pensez ... la preuve je me surprend a vous voir sur tout les murs ...
> http://homepage.mac.com/macinside/.Pictures/divers/_MG_6979.jpg_


_

..;en fait tu avais flash&#233; sur les formes oppulentes de la grosses dame...et ce n'est qu'apr&#232;s que tu as vu Sonny deri&#232;rre....  

...mais on te conna&#238;t trop bien _


----------



## WebOliver (7 Février 2007)

_A toi. 

A toi dont je ne connais pas le prénom. Toi que je ne reverrai jamais. Les miracles existent?

Je ne sais où tu es, où tu habitais. Ou tu vis. Tu es peut-être mariée, avec des enfants. Qui sait. Mon cur s'est enflammé cet après-midi de cet hiver 1995. Jour après jour, ton regard me rendait dingue, fou. J'en mourrais. Tes cheveux, bruns, bouclés. Tes yeux bruns. Et surtout ta présence, dans ce wagon bondé. 

Je ne savais que faire. Quel con!

Je repense à toi. Souvent. Ça me fait mal. Regretter. Regretter. De ne pas avoir eu le cran. A l'époque. J'avais 20 ans.

Te revoir... Vous revoir. 

Je t'... 

Non._


----------



## CarodeDakar (7 Février 2007)

_
Je sais, Manie. Tu nas pas le temps. Tu travailles trop. La vie là-bas ne calcule pas le temps, elle le bouffe. Ton fils te bouffe aussi ton énergie, la semaine où tu es avec. Et puis, ce nouvel amour est important, ce salaud qui ta changée à jamais, il faut que tu t'investisses à fond. Jen suis sûre, ton quotidien est rempli dactivités passionnantes : sports de printemps, les sucres, puis lété, le vélo, la camping, arrive lautomne, re-le vélo, les arbres à couper et le rude hiver, le ski-doo, les traîneaux, la neige à pelleter, le ski Je sais, je sais, je sais.

Mais.

Jaurais aimé, tellement aimé savoir ce qui se passe le jour, puis le soir quand tu y es. Tu aurais pu avoir le goût de menvoyer des longs messages sans fin. Ou des courts, à ta guise. Non, tu nas toujours pas le temps. « Je narrive pas à faire même le minimum, Caro, comment veux-tu que je técrive ! ». Un seul bonjour maurait suffi, je te lai dit. Mais cest encore trop de ton temps. Jimagine cette course effrénée vers le néant, moi qui tourne à un rythme qui lui, calcule le temps à la moindre seconde. 

Pourtant, de nos jours, malgré léloignement, on arrive justement en quelques secondes à se rejoindre, à se parler, à se suivre, même à 6500 km de distance. 

Non, ça prend toujours trop de ton temps.

Manie ! Je ne sais plus où tu en es, et de jour en jours, de semaine en semaines, de mois en mois et maintenant, dannée en années, je pleure intérieurement cette perte de toi. La douleur est réelle. Mes pensées te suivent, mais tu nen sais rien. Où en es-tu, que fais-tu, regardes-tu toujours la télévision à 19H00, ces soaps de Virigine quon trouvait con, à lépoque, mais qui nous faisaient rigoler comme des malades ? ? 

Et maintenant, qui embrasses-tu ? 

Non, non, ce nest pas de ta vie intime que je veux te parler, mais de ton quotidien. Mais dieu que tu me manques Manie! Ton rire, tes peurs, tes pleurs, tes crises de folie au sujet de notre cousin, lécoeurant qui ta volé ta jeunesse, et toute la famille qui ta presque tuée, quand est arrivé ton magnifique fils, et puis tes sautes dhumeur, et ta douceur, et surtout, tes boucles brunes, tes yeux noirs, ta beauté sauvage.

Il me faut revenir.
_


----------



## Bassman (7 Février 2007)

Cher Dauqu&#233;ville tout puissant,

Je vous &#233;crit cette lettre pour vous faire part de mon agacement.

En effet, depuis votre premi&#232;re "blague" (personnellement je ne trouvais pas celle ci d'un tr&#232;s bon go&#251;t... Mettre une voiture en travers de ma route alors que je rentrais de croisade en Bretagne... Tu as fait mieux), il y a maintenant plus d'un an et demi, il semble que vous vous acharniez &#224; ce que je ne puisse jouir de mon fid&#232;le destrier de fer.

Pour rappel, je n'ai pu profiter de se nouveau v&#233;hicule flambant neuf que pendant une semaine avant que tu choisisses de remettre une femme (chacun sait que Satan l'habite) en travers de ma route.
Je ne vais pas m'&#233;tendre d'avantage, mais cette charmante petite moto n'avait m&#234;me pas son nom de bapt&#234;me...

3 semaines plus tard, hier au soir donc, je r&#233;cup&#232;re enfin mon bien que je ram&#232;ne &#224; l'&#233;table de mon HLM, avec son nom de Bapt&#234;me.

Or voici que tu d&#233;cides d'inonder l'Isle de France d'une neige abondante ce matin m&#234;me.
Mon cher v&#233;hicule a mit un petit bout de gomme dehors que le voici d&#233;j&#224; enrhum&#233;. Par s&#233;curit&#233;, j'ai pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; le veiller &#224; la maison, au chaud.

L&#224; elle se repose dans mon lit (je pourrais pas l'y laisser longtemps, ma femme ; que Satan habite plus que chez tout autre pour moi ; ne verra pas d'un oeil enjou&#233; de partager la couche avec une moto) .

Voil&#224; donc. J'aimerais un petit peu que vous arr&#234;tiez, cher Dauqu&#233;ville, de tout faire pour me p&#233;ter les noix, et que vous me l&#226;chiez un petit peu les burnes par la m&#234;me occasion.

Votre serviteur,
Bassou.

PS : Je sais que vous avez beaucoup de boulot, mais bon, &#231;a saoule a force l&#224;, donc un p'tit geste &#231;a fait pas de mal.


----------



## alèm (7 Février 2007)

_Chère toi

j'aimerais enfin que tu te décides. je te l'ai dit : j'aimerais beaucoup que tes lèvres se posent sur les miennes et que tes long cheveux dorment sur mon épaule_


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Février 2007)

Amie.

J'aimerais t'&#234;tre utile en quelquechose.
All&#233;ger un peu le poids qui tu dois ressentir, d'une mani&#232;re ou d'une autre.
Mais je sais bien que c'est impossible.

J'aimerais bien te dire &#224; quel point je trouve injuste ce qui t'arrive, ce qui t'est toujours arriv&#233;...
J'aimerais te dire &#224; quel point Dieu, s'il existe, ferait bien de pas trop la ramener si jamais je le croise. Car j'aurais deux mots &#224; lui dire &#224; ton sujet.

J'aimerais te dire &#224; quel point je t'admire d'avoir tenu comme &#231;a, sans jamais rien l&#226;cher, alors qu'&#224; ta place je n'aurais certainement pas d&#233;pass&#233; l'&#226;ge de 17 ou 18 ans.
J'aimerais te dire que quand je me sens triste je pense &#224; toi et je me dis que je ferais bien de laisser mes petits soucis de cot&#233;, quand d'autres, comme toi, continuent &#224; garder le sourire.

On t'a vendue comme esclave (oui, j'ai d&#233;couvert avec ton histoire que ces pratiques existaient encore en France, au XXe si&#232;cle), on t'a fait dormir avec les animaux, tu as v&#233;cu &#224; la rue, travaill&#233; sans rel&#226;che, plus de 15 heures par jours, v&#233;cu dans ta voiture avec un enfant de 6 mois, &#233;lev&#233; un autre, seule, et travaill&#233;, travaill&#233;, sans cesse, jusqu'&#224; arriver ou tu es, &#224; la seule force de ta volont&#233;.

A ta place je me serais allong&#233; sur des rails de train depuis longtemps.
la liste de tes &#233;preuves est si longue, sans compter ce que j'ignore.

Enfin tu es chez toi, avec tes enfants, dans le confort que tout le monde estime minimum , mais qui pour toi est un luxe inestimable. Enfin tu t'es trouv&#233; un homme digne de confiance, qui t'aime et te respecte.

Et ce salaud de docteur qui t'annonce que dans six mois, sans doute moins, tout &#231;a sera fini.

Parce que tu l'as, ce mal du si&#232;cle qui frappe au hasard, sans vaccin, sans rem&#232;de ou si peu...

Toi...
Toi qui m&#233;riterais tant de profiter enfin de ce que tu as obtenu.

Je ne suis pas cens&#233; savoir que tu vas partir.
je n'arrive pas &#224; y croire, d'ailleurs, quand je te vois rire avec nous, projeter d'adopter un chat peut &#234;tre, et r&#233;am&#233;nager la chambre du petit, et acheter &#231;a, et...

Je ne suis pas cens&#233; savoir et je ferai semblant jusqu'au bout.

Mais en moi-m&#234;me, quand j'ai envie de me plaindre parce que mes amours, mes amis, mes emmerdes.... Je pense &#224; toi.

Et je me dis qu'il faudrait peut &#234;tre relativiser, parce que si je regarde autour de moi, je suis un putain d'enfant g&#226;t&#233; en comparaison.

Ca je ne te le dirai jamais... Mais bordel qu'est-ce que je peux le penser.
Et je penserai &#224; toi longtemps, longtemps apr&#232;s...


Tu vas me manquer.





_Et en relisant &#231;a, avant d'appuyer sur "envoyer la r&#233;ponse",  je pense d'un seul coup &#224; de sinistres abrutis qui bassinent le monde avec leurs "probl&#232;mes", leurs "choix corn&#233;liens" qui consistent en : acheter un ordinateur ou un appareil photo, r&#233;nover leur maison ou acheter une nouvelle voiture, et j'ai tr&#232;s envie d'une chose : en avoir juste un en face de moi et lui faire comprendre ce que "probl&#232;me" signifie. Et on sera encore loin du compte.  _


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Février 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Amie.
> 
> J'aimerais t'être utile en quelquechose.
> 
> ...



En lisant ça, je reviens vingt ans en arrière, où toi, Michel, le type sympa qui a marié ma sur a reçu l'information de ton médecin, tu l'a bien, et il ne te reste que quelques mois, un an tout au plus.

De docteur en professeur, de dispensaire en hôpital, le diagnostique se confirme, tu n'es pas seulement séro-positif, tu as un S.I.D.A. déclaré, on ne pourra rien faire d'autre que soulager un peu tes souffrances.

Devant l'inéluctable, tu décide de te rebeller, non, tu ne prendra pas leurs foutus traitements qui te rendront plus malades encore, tu mourras debout, en homme.

C'était il y a vingt ans, et tu as presque tenu parole, tu n'as accepté aucun traitement, tu as méprisé la maladie, ignorée, comme si de rien était. Il n'y a qu'un détail que tu as négligé dans ta promesse : tu as oublié de mourir, ces imbéciles ne comprennent toujours pas comment tu as fait.

Tiens, je vais te téléphoner demain pour prendre de tes nouvelles, je crois que tu es de repos, que tu ne bosses pas demain.

Le meilleur remède, ça reste bien l'espoir, tu n'es toujours pas guéri, ça fait bientôt vingt deux ans que tu vis avec un S.I.D.A. déclaré qui ne parvient même plus à te mettre en "arrêt maladie", ne jamais baisser les bras, croire au lendemain, ça doit être ça, le truc.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2007)

_Bien chers tous,

Au moment où j'ai fermé les yeux, je les ai tous revus mes morts, et, tandis que je n'arrivais pas à détacher mon esprit d'une expression de son regard, je me suis mis à pleurer. J'ai bien compris le principe de la mort et qu'elle est sans retour, sans lendemain et qu'aucune porte ne s'ouvrira jamais plus sur leur venue. Sans doute est-ce sur cela que j'ai pleuré, sur cette autre certitude placée à côté de la connaissance de ma propre fin, sur la douleur infinie de l'impossible retour, sur la violence de sa réalité. De l'avenir, je ne saurai rien d'autre que cela : ma mort m'attend, aussi patiente qu'inexorable, et le reste du chemin jusqu'à elle je devrai le faire sans vous. Je sais aussi que ce qui reste de vous autres à présent, c'est ce qui restera de moi : une pensée parfois aux anniversaires, une image dans le soir que le temps affadit et dont, au bout du compte, on ne sait plus si elle est un souvenir ou le souvenir d'autres images sur l'album. On oubliera ma voix et l'éclat qui faisait vibrer mes yeux quand je riais. Un jour même, on oubliera mon nom. Je n'en ressens aucune amertume : c'est la règle et je la respecte. N'empêche que c'est un jeu de con et que, dans le lit où s'agitait mon désespoir hier, je me disais que j'aurais bien donné cinq ans de ma vie triste pour caresser ses mains encore quelques instants, pour sentir ses baisers enfouis dans mes joues rondes. J'ai peut-être été trop aimé pour trouver l'aventure amusante. L'amour est grave. Dire qu'un jour je me persuaderai que tout cela a trop vite passé !

Votre chéri qui vous aime._


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Février 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Amie.
> 
> J'aimerais t'&#234;tre utile en quelquechose.
> All&#233;ger un peu le poids qui tu dois ressentir, d'une mani&#232;re ou d'une autre.
> ...




quand je lis &#231;a, &#231;a me fait penser &#224; un texte &#233;crit en 93 pour un proche parti trop vite de cette salet&#233; de virus et qui aurait s&#251;rement appr&#233;ci&#233; les auto-amnisties vot&#233;es pour l'affaire du sang contamin&#233;...


There are so many people here
Looking at you for the last time
Hiding their pain behind a dream of a new life
So many tears for nothing

Are there all real broken hearts
Or just people playing a role
My mind is running through the clouds
Looking for you in a paradise
But I know ther&#8217;s nothing left
Nothing left

You don&#8217;t feel cold anymore
You don&#8217;t know my despair
And I smile
Rain is the answer you send me

You may be laughing at us
As you used to do
When reality turned into horror


Was that somebody screaming
Or the wind in the trees
Out ther a dog is barking
Taking me out of my dreams

Wherever you are
Whatever you see
You don&#8217;t care about people
You don&#8217;t care what they think

And you are still alive in my memory


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Février 2007)

Je parlais de cancer, mais on se comprend quand m&#234;me.


----------



## alèm (8 Février 2007)

_tiens, ça me rappelle que je te dois (et réciproquement) une mousse _


----------



## rezba (8 Février 2007)

Bon.

Cher tous.

J'allais &#233;crire une connerie revancharde, de ces lettres un peu gaudriolesques que tu a envie d'&#233;crire &#224; celui dont tu viens de te foutre all&#232;grement.
Et puis non, vous &#234;tes-l&#224;, avec vos mots sinc&#232;res, et ces peines sans gloire qui mortifie l'atmosph&#232;re.
Et voil&#224; que j'oublie le jovial a qui j'ai vendu la lune en sachet lyophilis&#233;, et que remontent en moi, comme des vermines assoiff&#233;es, les morts de mon adolescence.
Et je me demande ce que j'en ai fait, finalement. Quelle place je leur ai donn&#233;. A quel souvenir je les ai abandonn&#233;. Alex, encastr&#233; avec ta 50 dans un engin de chantier, Marve, &#233;clat&#233; dans un ravin de Saint-Jean des Vignes, ta 125 coinc&#233;e sous toi, Benoit, pendu &#224; ton cerisier, sans m&#234;me un mot, Damien, Jos&#233;e, Marietta, Le Grand Sec, Phillipine, Etoy, Nick, bouff&#233;s par l'h&#233;ro et le Das. Guillemette, envol&#233;e sur un lacet d'hiver meurtrier. Et avec toi Marc, Daniel, Elizabeth, trop vite, trop fort. Alain, encastr&#233; dans ton m&#233;l&#232;ze. Richard, tomb&#233; du haut de ta falaise. 
La mort est un truc de vivant, les gars. Un truc de vivant.
Une fois que t'es mort, les autres, tu t'en fous. Les autres pleurent, et toi tu t'en fous. Toi, tu retournes au n&#233;ant.
B&#233;at.
Inutile et b&#233;at.
Mais &#231;a me fait du bien, de me souvenir de toi.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2007)

Chaque balle fait deux trous 

Lettre à Anna Nicole Smith.


----------



## fable (10 Février 2007)

Chère presque-inconnue, tu m'aimes et réciproquement ! Mais alors pourquoi les choses doivent toujours être compliquées quand elles pourraient être aussi simple ?


----------



## fable (10 Février 2007)

Tant que je suis inspiré, à Nicolas Hulot:

Pourquoi t'es LE futur candidat au présidenciel en France ? Hein, c'est pourtant d'un mec comme toi qu'on a besoin !


----------



## teo (11 Février 2007)

Voilà un petit mot pour te dire ce qui me passe par la tête, depuis plusieurs mois, sans doute depuis toujours.

*Je t'aime*. Je te le répètais à chaque fois qu'on se parlait, tout à la fin de nos téléphones, ou sur le quai en montant dans mon train. J'ai décidé de te le dire le jour où je me suis retrouvé à l'hopital, il y a bientôt 10 ans je crois, après t'avoir vu, affaibli, rescapé de ce sale tour que la vie te jouait, comme si tu en avais besoin, en plus de tout le reste. Le médecin avait un avis plus que réservé et ne nous cachait pas qu'il fallait être là, au cas où. Nous avons tous cru que tu partais. La fin. Toutes ces choses qui restaient à se dire.

Tu me l'as dit plus tard, simplement: _Elle partait avec ta fille et elle t'avait brisé le coeur_. Dans tous les sens du terme. Une fois de plus. Je me suis dit que si je ne te disais pas ce qu'on n'osait pas se dire depuis si longtemps, un jour, tu ne serais plus là pour l'entendre et cette petite phrase somme tout ridicule était pour moi un plaisir un peu gêné, mais comme une prouesse face à nos silences.

Je ne te parlerai pas là de ces péripéties qui ont fait nos vies, de ces fuites, de ces silences qui duraient sur des mois, des années, de ces rendez-vous manqués. On a eu ces trois dernières années des rapprochements qui m'ont fait un bien fou, et à toi aussi j'espère: tu exhumais des moments intimes, quand tu étais enfant, adolescent ou adulte et je faisais de même. On se retrouvait. On se parlait vraiment. Nous avons souffert de ton absence et toi de la notre. Je ne m'en souviens plus, mon cerveau se vide et toi seul pouvait me tendre ces pièces du puzzle de ma vie, de mon enfance, ce grand néant. Je me comprenais mieux à ton écoute, je te comprenais mieux en te parlant de moi.

Je ne te parlerai pas d'_Elles_, car s'il fallait t'en parler, ce ne sera pas par lettre: je veux te parler _de toi_. _De nous_. Depuis ce jour de juin 2006, dans cette petite gare, tu refuses tout contact, avec moi ou avec J. J'ai eu de l'incompréhension (je suis si naïf), de la colère, j'ai essayé d'être cynique. Cela ne me mène à rien. J'aimerai te dire que je suis tout simplement abandonné. Avec tout ce qui peux être ressenti quand on l'est. Toute ta vie, tu as été abandonné ou tu as pu le croire à tort ou à raison. Et maintenant, sans explication, il semblerait que tu nous abandonnes. Tu coupes les ponts.

Tu te détournes sans un mot, ce n'est sans doute pas facile pour toi, tu dois avoir tes raisons j'imagine mais c'est ton problème, pas le mien. Alors je pleure, mes larmes coulent sur mes joues, je me devine il y a des années, sur le bord de la route de V, tous ces dimanche soir en voyant ta voiture s'éloigner dans la nuit, j'ai envie que tu me parles, même si ce n'est de rien, même si tout va toujours bien dans ton petit monde, envie de t'entendre. J'aimerai que cela ne soit pas si réel. Je n'arrive pas à y croire.

*Je t'aime*

Ton fils aîné


----------



## Chaïtan (11 Février 2007)

Cher ami,

Je técris de ma face voilée mais sache que mes mots vont vers toi. Comme à mon habitude, je ne sais par où commencer. Je voudrais simplement te dire combien je tiens à toi, combien ton amitié mimporte. Malgré cette distance qui sinstaure de jours en jours, depuis ce froid qui nous a glacés en cette période de noël, alors même quon cherchait à réchauffer nos curs, à consoler nos peines si profondes. Beaucoup savent que lamitié parfois nous rend flousjavais besoin de douceur et de tendresse, tu étais là. Même si ce nest pas cet élan qui nous as éloignés (ce fait nexiste même plus dans nos pensées), et si cest sûrement dû aux tensions qui existaient déjà dans le groupe auquel jai appartenu sans réellement lavoir choisit, sache que je ne toublie pas.
Aujourdhui tu es heureux, tu as enfin ce que tu cherchais, ce que tu mérite, malgré tout ce que tu as pu en penser les années dernières. Je remercie la vie de tavoir enfin fait ce cadeau. Egoïstement cela me fait du bien de te savoir aussi transporté. Oui jai trouvé ça trop rapide, jai voulu te mettre en gardeinutilement je le conçoit et je suis ravie de mêtre trompée. Javais tant peur que tu souffres encore. 
Je sais pertinement que je suis pas celle qui pourrait vraiment te venir en aide au cas où, que je ne suis pas celle avec qui tu as envie de partager tout çaje sais quil est mieux placé que moi pour tout ça, que cest lui qui est devenu ta chair. Ce nest même pas ce que je cherche. Pour être mon ami aussi je sais quil ny a pas de cur si grand que le sien. Dis-toi simplement que je serais toujours là si tu en a besoin. Aime la vie, elle te le rendra.
Cette lettre je te lécris alors que jen ai tant dautres aussi importantes à rédiger. Dans la même lignéevous, mes amis si chers, vous êtes si loin. Les « outrepassés » et les vivants. Il est vrai que même les premiers, je le crois, me font des signes amusants de temps à autres ; et que vous, vous me saluer aussi souvent que la vie nous en laisse le tempsmais votre présence me manque tellement. Jai tant de choses à vous dire que tous ces mots ne suffisent pas. Jai tellement besoin de garder « contact », le vrai ; sentir la puissance si différente de tout vos bras.
Alors voilà mon G., tout ça pour dire de prendre soin de toi. Je nai plus assez de forces pour vous soutenir convenablement ces temps, plus assez pour moi non plus. Je ne peux que penser à vous : fais attention à toi, sil te plaît. Je tembrasse..


----------



## mon_nom_est_personne (11 Février 2007)

Il pleut &#224; verse et je r&#234;ve de neige.

Je r&#234;ve de neige, de boules jet&#233;es sur toi comme autant de baisers glac&#233;s, de luttes, de roulades et de la morsure du froid quand je priais pour que ta bouche rencontre la mienne mais que cela ne devait pas arriver.
Pas l&#224;, pas &#224; cet instant, pas devant les autres&#8230;

Je r&#234;ve encore des regards &#233;chang&#233;s, du tien d'un noir profond, de ton visage que tu cachais derri&#232;re une main timide pour mieux me regarder, de toi si pr&#232;s de moi, de ces instants trop courts.

Dans quelques semaines, dans quelques semaines seulement, tu seras l&#224;, pour longtemps.

Alors&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2007)

Path&#233;tique&#8230;

C&#8217;est tout ce qui me vient &#224; l&#8217;esprit en entendant ta derni&#232;re prose &#224; mon &#233;gard.
Je pensais que tu touchais le fond, je me suis tromp&#233;. Il faut que tu continues &#224; sombrer dans ton puit de conneries.
Plus le temps passe, plus tu deviens d&#233;magogue et hypocrite. Et le comble c&#8217;est que tu me reproches tes tares ! Tu veux des exemples de ta relation avec P.? Ou &#224; l&#8217;&#233;gard d&#8217;autres personnes ? 
Tu es tellement persuad&#233; d&#8217;avoir raison que &#231;a ne te viendrait jamais &#224; l&#8217;id&#233;e de reconna&#238;tre tes d&#233;fauts ou d&#8217;accepter un temps soit peu que les autres puissent d&#233;tenir une certaine v&#233;rit&#233;. 

Tu me reproches d&#8217;avoir changer&#8230; C&#8217;est comme tout le reste ?! Tu es trop aveugl&#233; par ta b&#234;tise que tu n&#8217;as pas remarqu&#233; que celui qui avait le plus chang&#233; de nous deux c&#8217;&#233;tait toi.
O&#249; est le M. qui se confiait, qui me faisait confiance, qui m&#8217;&#233;coutait quand j&#8217;en avais besoin et qui n&#8217;&#233;tait pas nombriliste au point de parler de lui et sa douce &#224; longueur de temps ?
Tu as fait quoi pour ma m&#232;re ou pour moi quand tu es venu plus de 2 semaines ? Tu lui as offert des fleurs, un resto ? Tu m&#8217;as offert ton amiti&#233;, ta disponibilit&#233; ou de l&#8217;&#233;coute ?
Non, tu &#233;tais aveugl&#233; par C., tu ne parlais que d&#8217;elle me laissant &#224; mon soi-disant mal-&#234;tre et mon nombrilisme majeur. Tu es s&#251;r de ne pas inverser les r&#244;les ? O&#249; sont pass&#233;es nos longues discussions sur tout et n&#8217;importe quoi, nos d&#233;lires, nos projets ?

Tu es rentr&#233; chez toi, tu as donn&#233; peu de nouvelles, tu n&#8217;as m&#234;me pas cherch&#233; &#224; m&#8217;aider pour mon soi-disant probl&#232;me. Tu es rest&#233; fort comme toi-m&#234;me, absolument pas responsable de moi ou mes agissements envers toi, et parce que tu le vaux bien, tu m&#8217;as chi&#233; &#224; la gueule tout ce que tu avais &#224; dire un jour avant de venir, ne se rappelant m&#234;me plus que tu devais loger chez moi le lendemain ?
O&#249; est le respect, l&#8217;int&#233;grit&#233; amical et la morale ?
Tu en as aucunes&#8230; C., &#224; tout prix, le reste au revoir. P. l&#224;-dedans c&#8217;est un peu l&#8217;homme &#224; tout faire, le gars pas m&#233;chant, pas gentil, qui ce fou pas plus que &#231;a de ta gueule mais qu&#8217;on pardonne parce qu&#8217;il n&#8217;habite pas loin est qu&#8217;il peut &#234;tre utile ?
Et puis moi l&#224;-dedans, je suis le gars chiant, qui est peut-&#234;tre un poil trop compliqu&#233; pour toi, qui t&#8217;as &#233;cout&#233; quand &#231;a n&#8217;allait pas, mais qui sert plus &#224; grand chose aujourd&#8217;hui, il n&#8217;y a plus vraiment d&#8217;int&#233;r&#234;t &#224; se le coltiner, qui plus est lorsqu&#8217;il t&#8217;apprend que tu peux plus loger chez lui quand ses parents sont l&#224; avec en prime un Beau p&#232;re qui t&#8217;a pas vraiment &#224; la bonne&#8230; C&#8217;est malheureux. On va donc essayer de couper les ponts sans s&#8217;expliquer, et si l&#8217;autre r&#233; insiste, on lui tire 2/3 conneries dans le dos et on le bloque pour ne plus en entendre parler.

Ta mani&#232;re de faire me d&#233;go&#251;te&#8230; Je sais m&#234;me pas comment C. peut te croire quand tu lui balances des conneries &#224; mon sujet tellement c&#8217;est bidon. Tu croyais vraiment qu&#8217;elle allait croire le co&#251;t de l&#8217;inutilit&#233; de prendre un h&#244;tel si tu ne peux pas te la faire ?! 
A ce moment-l&#224; je me suis dit que t&#8217;avais s&#251;rement d&#233;raill&#233; et que tu avais balanc&#233; &#231;a sur le coup de l&#8217;&#233;nervement. M&#234;me p&#244; ! Tu rajoutes une couche en montrant &#224; C. des archives de com&#8217; MSN. Excuse mon &#233;tonnement, mais quel &#226;ge as-tu? Tu essayais de prouver quoi ?
Que j&#8217;&#233;tais un ******* ? Tu voulais que S. me quitte ? Prouver &#224; ta petite assembl&#233;e mentale que tout ce que tu avais fait &#224; mon &#233;gard &#233;taient m&#233;rit&#233;s ?
Ta mani&#232;re d&#8217;agir est &#224; la hauteur de ta d&#233;sesp&#233;rante chute vers la mythomanie&#8230; 

Paradoxalement, je t&#8217;en veux m&#234;me pas de m&#8217;avoir trait&#233; comme de la merde, d&#8217;avoir tent&#233; de me faire passer pour un ******* aupr&#232;s de C. & S. et d&#8217;avoir essay&#233; de casser mon couple. Je me dis que t&#8217;es malade. 

Un probl&#232;me d&#8217;&#233;go, truc du genre&#8230; 

&#8230;Path&#233;tique.


J&#8217;oubliais : J&#8217;attends m&#234;me pas une r&#233;ponse de toi. Je sais m&#234;me pas ce que tu pourrais r&#233;pondre de toute mani&#232;re si ce n&#8217;est des petites vannes bidons infond&#233;s mais qui te font bander. Je crois que c&#8217;est la derni&#232;re fois que je te cause. &#192; vrai dire je regrette la tournure des choses, je t&#8217;aimais bien, t&#8217;&#233;tais comme le grand fr&#232;re que j&#8217;ai jamais eu, je pensais compter sur toi, qu&#8217;on serai li&#233; un peu comme &#224; la vie/&#224; la mort. Passable d&#233;sillusion. 



Bonne vie tout de m&#234;me.

R.


----------



## PommeQ (11 Février 2007)

A toi Jean-Pierre,

Je t'ai connu via la passion de papa. Tu étais le type plein de cambouis qui bricolait la rallye 2 de mon pére et la barquette de mon oncle. J'étais alors tout petit ... 3-4 ans ...
Depuis ces courses de côtes des eighties, tu es et restera toujours le gros nounours plein de graisse avec le sourire jusqu'aux oreilles et ta saleté de clopes au bout du bec.

Bien à toi le roi de la mécanique et de la débrouille qui nous à quitté aujourd'hui.

et merde à ce putain de caillot !


----------



## kanako (12 Février 2007)

vous, amis annonymes que je lis, qui me lisez.
Merci d'&#234;tre l&#224;. J'aime toutes ces petites brides d'histoires personnelles que vous nous laissez entrevoir. J'aime fl&#226;ner ici et vous lire, d&#233;couvrir un brin de votre vie. 
Se rendre compte que d'autres aussi sont. Et vivent. Et ressentent.
J'adore l'humanit&#233; qui se d&#233;gage de ces lieux pourtant virtuels.

ces deux derni&#232;res pages sont magnifiques. 




courage &#224; ceux qui traversent des &#233;preuves
plein de bonheur &#224; vous tous !


----------



## macelene (13 Février 2007)

Un jour

Ch...

Je crois que la vie n'est pas un scénario écrit à l'avance, c'est de "l'impro...".
Des fois je sais faire et puis des fois non.
Là j'ai l'impression que la bougie n'a plus de cire pour faire encore briller la petite flamme. Je repense à notre rencontre, à ces parties de fous rire, aux silences, à la complicité, à elle à eux, aux rochers, à l'eau, au partage, aux tempêtes, au sable... enfin à des tas de petits détails que l'on croit enterrés pour toujours dans le compost de l'histoire.
Et quand la solitude apparaît soudain comme un long pèlerinage à travers les années qui restent à parcourir, je mesure combien nous nous sommes transformées en petits points sur l'horizon, une légère perturbation de l'existence...
Une sensation de fin, comme si une partie de la bande témoin s'était estompée...
So long. Ça doit être ça la vie...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2007)

toi , encore toi , toujours toi

j'espere un jour te croiser a l'improviste .....te voir et te dire finalement adieu


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2007)

_Moi, tout ce que je voulais, c'&#233;tait que tu sois sur les photos de vacances et qu'il y ait nos deux noms sur la porte. Je voulais juste &#231;a, t'&#233;couter me raconter ta journ&#233;e pendant le repas du soir, nous chamailler pour la t&#233;l&#233;commande et te sentir blotti contre moi quand le h&#233;ros serait en danger, ouvrir une bouteille de vin, comme &#231;a, et la boire en sauvages en discutant de riens, danser parfois, sentir ta poitrine contre la mienne, tes bras autour de mon cou, et sourire &#224; la courbure de tes sourcils quand tu dors, marcher dans la rue, contre la pluie, en relevant nos cols, et entendre ton rire quand nous arriverions tremp&#233;s, ton rire de gorge, aigu et clair, tenir ta t&#234;te sur mes genoux et la caresser longuement quand tu serais triste, parler de la banque et de ce pr&#234;t qu'on en finirait pas de rembourser, des cartes de v&#339;ux en retard et de l'invitation pour samedi soir, imaginer un enfant que tu serrerais en me regardant, qui te ferait pleurer en t'appelant papa et pour lequel j'inventerais des histoires, et puis te voir vieillir s&#251;rement pr&#232;s de moi dans l'espoir l&#226;che de partir le premier et de ne pas avoir &#224; te survivre, et vivre, au jour le jour, le miracle ordinaire de ta pr&#233;sence et des portes qui s'ouvrent sur ton sourire.
Il y aurait eu des voyages, quelques s&#233;jours chez des amis, des fins de mois difficiles et le cadeau &#224; trouver sur la liste de mariage de Rachel et Fred. Il y aurait eu les nuits et tu m'aurais enfin appris &#224; m'aimer. J'aurais senti la l&#233;g&#232;ret&#233; de ton corps et la douceur de mon plaisir dans ton contentement, et tu te serais endormi comme un ange repus, ta queue contre ma cuisse et ta main sur mon c&#339;ur. Il y aurait eu tous les matins, nos petits-d&#233;jeuners en t&#234;te-&#224;-t&#234;te, la dispute pour la salle de bain et le linge que j'aurais laiss&#233; tra&#238;ner. Et puis, ce jour-l&#224;, je t'aurais regard&#233; partir en me disant soudain que, peut-&#234;tre, c'&#233;tait la derni&#232;re fois. Alors, je t'aurais rattrap&#233; dans l'escalier et tu m'aurais trouv&#233; un air bizarre. Je t'aurais embrass&#233;, je t'aurais serr&#233; contre moi et je t'aurais dit que je t'aime, que je voulais juste te dire &#231;a. Et tu m'aurais regard&#233; en souriant, d'un air qui cherche &#224; comprendre. Comme &#231;a.
Je voulais juste te dire &#231;a._


----------



## alèm (16 Février 2007)

_premi&#232;re lettre : 

Cette lettre, 

tu viens de la lire.
Tu trouves les mots beaux.
tu me renvoies &#224; mon &#233;go&#239;sme aussi.
tu as raison.
je t'embrasse
avec autant de regrets.

Deuxi&#232;me Lettre : 

Merci &#224; toi mon ami.
tu as lu cette lettre avant elle.
et comme d'habitude avec ta chaleur et ta sinc&#233;rit&#233; tu m'as consol&#233;
pour la deuxi&#232;me fois
nous avons comme tu l'as dit
du temps &#224; rattraper
prends soin de toi
garde moi une chaise proche de la petite rivi&#232;re
avec une menthe &#224; l'eau
nous serons beaux, beaux et cons &#224; la fois
je t'embrasse
encore merci mon ami
R&#233;mi
_


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2007)

_Qu'est-ce que tu veux que je te dise ? Quel nouveau mensonge faut-il que j'invente cette fois encore pour ne pas t'embarrasser avec la v&#233;rit&#233; nue de mon d&#233;sir, pour ne pas franchir la limite de ce qu'il est acceptable de te donner &#224; entendre ?

Bien s&#251;r, ce n'est pas comme si je t'aimais. Rien de cet ordre ne me contraint au verbe. Tu ne sauras jamais rien ni de la vague qui monte de mon c&#339;ur &#224; chacune de tes apparitions, ni de l'&#233;lan qui conduirait ma main sur ta joue et dans tes cheveux si tu la laissais faire. Mais je suis fatigu&#233; de nos t&#234;te-&#224;-t&#234;te courtois et de chercher, jour apr&#232;s jour, un nouveau d&#233;tail &#224; flatter pour mieux te cacher l'essentiel. Parce que la v&#233;rit&#233; nue, mon c&#339;ur, c'est que ma main et ma braguette te trouvent extr&#234;mement baisable. Parce que l'essentiel, c'est que dans chacun des sourires que tu laisses derri&#232;re toi, je consens un peu plus &#224; l'enfer.

Tes yeux brillent du feu dont on fait les b&#251;chers._


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2007)

Ce nom sonne comme une cloche. Une cloche assourdissante. 
Perçant mes timpans d'une éfluve sentimentale digne d'un Roméo.

Ton regard aussi. C'est quelque chose. Une couleur à en faire pâlir une nonne d'Afrique. Etrange, envoutant, fuyant.
Pourquoi tu me fuis? Pourquoi tu fuis mes yeux? Je te fais peur?

J'ai pensé à toi toute la semaine. Tu ne le sais pas. Tu ne t'en doûte même pas.
Tu as un goût de tristesse. J'aimerai bien y goûter, juste pour te comprendre. 
J'aimerai bien. J'aimerai mieux.

Mais je ne t'aime pas. Je suis fou. Fou d'un truc qui s'appelle aimer. D'un truc qui te ressemble, qui t'incarne, que je cherche. Ô bon Dieu, que je cherche, mais que j'ai tant de mal à trouver.

Tu m'as vraiment touché la joue?! C'était pour quoi? Pour me tester? 
Pour palier à ce désir, à cette distance. Ca s'est passé si vite. J'ai mal réagi. J'aurai dû te prendre dans mes bras. Et te dire tout le silence que je n'arrive pas à cracher. Juste ce son là, ce néant. Et te bercer, que le temps s'arrète. Que les gens s'arrètent.
J'aimerai te prendre dans mes bras oui. J'aime ça. C'est agréable. Agréable de savoir qu'on est là pour l'autre, qu'il peut se reposer sur toi. 

Lorsque tu me vois, tu ne dis rien. Même pas un bonjour, un bonsoir. Un salut. Un hochement de tête. Les autres, tu leur dis non? Qu'est ce que j'ai m'enfin?!
Je sens mauvais, je suis laid? Non.
C'est un autre truc. Je me dévalorise pour faire bon genre.

Je t'impressionne. Ou je me fais des idées. Demain, j'essairai d'échanger des regards avec toi. Parce que je veux que ca avance, je veux savoir.



  Et puis, j'aimerai surtout te lécher la minoutte.


----------



## guytantakul (25 Février 2007)

Je rembobine deux d&#233;cennies enti&#232;res.

Salut Cecile !
Je suis navr&#233; que tu en sois arriv&#233;e l&#224;. 
Je savais bien que tu n'avais pas que de bon c&#244;t&#233;s, mais je ne pensais qu'&#224; moi. Des hauts et des bas, des s&#233;jours en HP r&#233;p&#233;t&#233;s (je me souviens de fellations dans les chiottes &#224; la sauvette quand je te rendais visite...). Puis ta fuite, tes rencontres de bras cass&#233;s, de copains pas si copains que &#231;a...
D&#233;j&#224; quand j'ai compris que la prostitution faisait partie de ton quotidien, j'aurais d&#251; lacher l'affaire... Mais tu es revenue, penaude et en vrac... Et il y y a eu ta TDS dans mes gogues. L'arriv&#233;e du Samu qui ne trouvaient pas de quoi piquer leur perfu par manque de pression art&#233;rielle. Tu t'en es sortie cette fois l&#224;. Mais pour te foutre en l'air quelques mois plus tard, bien au chaud chez tes parents, en laissant une lettre que je n'ai jamais lue...Que je n'ai jamais voulu lire...

Salut Pierre !
Mon meilleur ami ! De la 4e jusqu'au bac, on &#233;tait comme deux fr&#232;res. On allait dans les quartiers pour p&#233;cho notre demi-gramme tous les samedis, puis les mercredis aussi. ins&#233;parables... Sauf qu'en terminale, comme tu &#233;tait un peu plus bosseur (moins fain&#233;ant) que moi, tu es parti en "C", et moi en "D". 
Et tu as fait medecine, avec brio ! Je suis parti ailleurs courir apr&#232;s des &#233;tudes mornes, ternes et abandonn&#233;es tr&#232;s vite. Au retour, tu &#233;tais mari&#233;, une petite fille dans les bras. Mais dans la salle d'op o&#249; tu op&#233;rais (en tant qu'interne, heureusement), tu piquais des flacons, une seringue et hop, un tour aux toilettes... R1406, Fentanyl &#233;taient tes compagnons. 
"Pourquoi papa y dort toujours ?" demandait ta fille quand tu piquais du nez &#224; table.
Jusqu'au jour o&#249; tu ne t'es pas r&#233;veill&#233; de ta narcose chronique lors d'une "sieste" chez tes parents. Tu n'as rien laiss&#233; d'autre qu'une fillette qui ne t'a jamais connu. J'ai la chance de m'en &#234;tre mieux sorti que toi - m&#234;me si tout le monde me donnait perdant.


----------



## rezba (26 Février 2007)

Monsieur le banquier de Monsieur Vendez,

Je vous &#233;cris ce jour pour vous pr&#233;venir que votre client, Monsieur Vendez, s'est mis en t&#234;te de d&#233;couvrir le truc d'un c&#233;l&#232;bre et rare tour de magie, "la cage de verre".
Pour l'instant, il essaye maladroitement d'acheter pour une bouch&#233;e de pain et un peu de viande crue un prestidigitateur de renom, quoique assez ringard dans l'accoutrement.
Mais monsieur Vendez ne tardera pas &#224; d&#233;couvrir que ce tour fait partie de la cat&#233;gorie "grandes illusions", et qu'il se monnaye au plus cher dans les foires aux illusions.
Connaissant le bonhomme, il est &#224; craindre qu'il casse sa tirelire, vende sa voiture et mette sa famille aux ench&#232;res pour s'acquitter du droit exorbitant de connaitre _Le truc_.
Avant qu'il ne vende sa prog&#233;niture &#224; un n&#233;grier nantais (il en existe encore, vous le savez aussi bien que moi), je vous demande, que dis-je, je vous somme de bloquer ses comptes en banque, afin que sa qu&#234;te de la foire aux illusions ne se mue en foire aux atrocit&#233;s.

Votre d&#233;vou&#233;.


----------



## Chaïtan (26 Février 2007)

Mon. ,
Bon sang, je ne sais même pas comment tappeler. Ton prénom pousse à amalgame. Je pourrai men tenir à ami mais tu es bien plus que çaquant à ex-amant, au vu des nouvelles données, je ne suis pas sûre que cet adjectif nous fasse honneur.
Quoiquil en soit, de par cette lame dacier qui ma un jour frôlée le derme, tu es devenu ma chair et te savoir en train de souffrir ainsi mest insupportable. On ne voulait pas mannoncer la nouvelle, disant que jétais bien trop fragile. Ils navaient pas tort, jai sombrée. Ta folie est devenue mienne. Cest incroyable cette propension à ne jamais savoir si cest mon tourment ou celui des autres qui me ruine.
Je vois notre relation sous un tout autre jour. Un jour pas très ensoleillé. On ne sest rapproché que parce que nous étions très fragilisés. Deux cristaux fissurés qui pensaient se réparer en se fusionnant mais nous navons réussi quà faire imploser le tout. A des kilomètres de distance, en même temps
Dans tous ces silences, et jen ai passé des années à les vouloir les interpréter, jai toujours voulu y voir un fond de sentiments. Je ne pouvais imaginer tout ces instants de bonheur sans une once démotion. Aujourdhui, tout est remis en question, et oui sûrement que jai été choséifiée pendant plus de 10 ans. Un moyen très facile daccès pour assouvir une pulsion incomprise. 
Je ne sais comment te parler. Te dire combien je comprend ta douleur. Un cercle sest formé autour de toi. On cherche à te protéger mais ton gardien est loin dêtre solide. Personnage même que tu accuses sans que lon connaisse la proportion de tes délires. Cette torture est si forte que je narrive même pas à lattacher à ma seule histoire. Jai peur. De ce qui nous arrive et de te perdre.
Que sest-il vraiment passé ? Quas-tu révélé au monde ? La cause est-elle cet excès de drogue en tout genre ou une hérédité alors inconnue ? Tant de questions séveillent
Sainte Anne tas ramené parmi nous. Jespère quelle veille correctement sur toi. 
Mon impuissance me rend amère. Si seulement, pour une fois, tu pouvais me dire les chosessi tu avais su mappeler
Je te rend quand même à ta vie. Ta force et ton courage ne manqueront pas pour te sortir la tête de leau. Je le sais. Appuie-toi sur les tiens. Tu as au moins le mérite davoir soulever ce qui nallait pas entre vous. Que le dialogue vous vienne et que le bonheur, celui que vous méritez tous depuis si longtemps même si la vie na de cesse de vous mettre des bâtons dans les roues, vous illumine. Je ne la connais pas cette Camille, je ne sais même pas qui elle est pour toi, mais aux dires tu peux aussi compter sur elle. 
Cette lettre est morte. Pas nous.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2007)

La porte de ma chambre.
La porte du s&#233;jour qui donne dans la cour.
La porti&#232;re de la voiture.
&#192; nouveau la porti&#232;re de la voiture.
Les portes vitr&#233;es de l'a&#233;roport.
Les portes du sas de la salle d'embarquement.
La porte du couloir vers la passerelle.
La porte de l'avion.
&#192; nouveau la porte de l'avion.
La porte du bus.
&#192; nouveau la porte du bus.
La porte du terminal.
La porte du hall.
La porte de l'a&#233;roport.
Le tourniquet de la gare.
La porti&#232;re du train.
&#192; nouveau la porti&#232;re du train.
La porte de la gare.
La porte du bus.
&#192; nouveau la porte du bus.
La porte de l'immeuble.
La porte du vestibule.
La porte de l'appartement.
La porte du bureau.
La porte de sa chambre.

Vingt-cinq portes et ton c&#339;ur me s&#233;parent de toi.


----------



## CouleurSud (3 Mars 2007)

Je ne te salue pas

C'&#233;tait un chien. Il &#233;tait beau, sans le savoir. D'ailleurs, il ne savait rien. Son regard portait au-del&#224; du n&#244;tre, au-del&#224; du connaissable qui d&#233;limite notre vision. Le grand regard de l'animal.
Il aimait jouer, jouer et jouer encore, dans les premi&#232;res lueurs de l'aube, dans la pleine lumi&#232;re de midi, dans l'ombre du cr&#233;puscule. Son monde &#233;tait jeu. Ce jeu dont les r&#232;gles &#233;chappent au temps, parce qu'il est le temps.
Un jour, tu es pass&#233; devant chez nous. Et tu l'as vu... Du mar&#233;cage de tes affects, il y en a un qui s'est soulev&#233;. Pour toi qui entends si peu, la sonorit&#233; insupportable de la beaut&#233;. Et, effectivement, &#231;a tu ne l'as pas support&#233;. Ton horizon &#233;tique a &#233;t&#233; un instant d&#233;chir&#233; par cet espace infini que tu as aper&#231;u dans son oeil.
Cet affect, il t'a fallu le d&#233;truire. Et d&#233;truire avec lui le monde qui s'y refl&#233;tait.
Le lendemain, tu es repass&#233; devant chez nous. Avec une boulette de viande. Et de l'herbicide.
Nous avons assist&#233;, impuissants, &#224; son agonie, &#224; ses convulsions. 

Mais, ne t'en fais pas. Je ne vais pas t'envoyer en enfer.
Tu y es d&#233;j&#224;.


----------



## Picouto (5 Mars 2007)

Si je técris ces quelques mots, cest pour te dire combien je taime même si

Depuis bientôt 35 ans, nous vivons lun à côté de lautre, ensemble.
Tu as grandi avec moi. Parfois plus vite que moi, au point dêtre adulte avant moi : plus sage, plus raisonné, plus conscient de tes limites.
Tu es tout pour moi : tu me supportes, tu me soutiens, tu me fais avancer. Sans toi, je ne serai quun souffle dair, une illusion, fugitive, imperceptible, vaporeuse.

Et moi, quai-je fait pour toi ? Rien !
Quand tu vas bien, jen abuse et te mets à lépreuve de mes excès en tout genre.
Quand tu souffres, quand tu me cries à laide, je ne técoute pas et je continue à te pousser dans tes derniers retranchements jusquà la rupture.
Et alors quand tu abandonnes pour te remettre de mes folies, je me morfonds, je larmoie, je pleurniche.
Je ne te mérite pas !


Un jour, je sais pertinemment que tu me laisseras, que tu jetteras léponge devant le peu dattention et de précaution que je te porte. Mais sache alors que je ne ten voudrai pas.
Tu lauras bien mérité ce repos et jaurais bien mérité de me retrouver seul. Tu iras te reposer et moi jerrerai comme une âme en peine 

A toi mon corps, merci dêtre là.
Je taime.


----------



## da capo (6 Mars 2007)

Que m'a-t-il pris d'&#233;crire ce message ?
Quelle b&#233;tise m'a saisi pour que je l'envoie ?

Un message en forme d'adieu alors que je souhaite tout le contraire.
Je ne voulais dire qu'une chose : je pense &#224; toi, souvent.

Mais je suis d&#233;cid&#233;ment d'une maladresse rare, dou&#233; d'une incomparable faiblesse relationnelle avec celles et ceux que j'appr&#233;cie.

Et quand plus tard, je t'ai vue poindre le nez, au lieu de te h&#233;ler pour m'excuser, rien, j'ai d&#233;tourn&#233; le regard.
J'aurais tant voulu te dire que je comprends ta peine sans la connaitre, et que non, tu ne cr&#233;es pas de douleur chez moi, seulement un manque, te dire que tu avais ouvert une br&#232;che amicale dans ma carapace et que cette fissure &#233;tait une cicatrice que j'aimais tant&#8230;

Au lieu de tout &#231;a, je lance des invitations que je n'assume pas.
Pardon.

A.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2007)

Tu as fini par m'appeler. J'y pensais depuis deux semaines mais je n'osais pas comme &#224; chaque fois. Tu m'avais demand&#233; quelque chose qui n'&#233;tait pas possible, une &#233;v&#232;nement impossible : un d&#238;ner "en famille". L'&#233;ventualit&#233; de ce repas me r&#233;vulse et me manque &#224; la fois. Car je pense alors &#224; d'autres repas ... seuls souvenirs de "nous". 
Je pense &#224; ce dernier repas, le jour fatal qui acc&#233;l&#233;ra ton d&#233;part, ton d&#233;part dont je garde la responsabilit&#233; au fond de moi. Deux semaines que je me d&#233;bats avec cette adolescente t&#233;tanis&#233;e. 
Pourquoi. Pourquoi toi qui a aim&#233; la vie et a courru apr&#232;s pendant des ann&#233;es au point de nous oublier, pourquoi ? ... 
Je sais, je sais au fond tu avais l'impression que tu n'avais plus personne &#224; quitter. 
A quoi bon continuer. Alors tu m'a rien dit, tu m'as laiss&#233; dans le silence. 
Mais m&#234;me si je le sais 10 mois plus tard, papa, je m'en remet pas.
J'ai peur pour toi. 
Je sais tu a voulu m'&#233;pargner car tu n'es pas le premier &#224; avoir voulu franchir le pas.
Comme maman, tu alternes appels au secours et discours rassurants. 
Je ne suis pas dupe, cela fait des ann&#233;es que j'ai l'impression que vous &#234;tes mes enfants...

Et je ne peux pas te le dire. J'en ai &#233;crit des lettres mortes, &#224; toi et &#224; maman, jamais post&#233;. Ma vision froide et lucide de notre vie vous auraient foudroy&#233;. Et je me bats pour ne pas vous le dire avec toute la col&#232;re qui me caract&#233;rise, j'&#233;chafaude des moyens de vous le faire comprendre doucement et &#231;a me tue, c'est usant, je n'ai gu&#232;re de patience. 

Je dois partir. Vous devez apprendre &#224; vivre sans moi. Vous devez apprendre &#224; vivre avec vous m&#234;me sans compter sur moi, sur les joies ou les tristesses que peuvent vous procurer les espoirs et la confiance que vous avez mis en moi. Je ne suis pas l'unique but de votre vie. Ma seul pr&#233;sence ne peut combler toutes vos attentes, ne peut combler ce manque.  

C'est pas votre faute, enfin un petit peu, mais vous &#233;tiez bien mal en point pour vous en rendre compte. Et m&#234;me si je lutte pour ne pas &#234;tre submerg&#233; par les feux de la col&#232;re, les cendres me consumment petit &#224; petit. Je dois donc partir loin et longtemps. Je dois aussi apprendre &#224; vivre pour moi et pas sous le poids de cette responsabilit&#233; qui m'accable et me donne en m&#234;me temps un but chim&#233;rique.

Je t'aime papa.
Courage.

Ta fille.


----------



## CouleurSud (6 Mars 2007)

Je me souviens, quand j'étais toute petite, tu m'accompagnais partout. Tu étais là à chaque heure, en chaque endroit. C'est toi qui faisait jaillir les sources. Toi qui rendait les femmes fécondes. C'était grâce à toi que les hommes ramenaient du gibier. Tu étais plusieurs, chaque chose et son contraire. Tu étais la montagne et la mer, le jour et la nuit, l'hiver et l'été, l'eau et le feu. Ensemble, nous formions la véritable jeunesse du monde.

Et puis tu as grandi (ou bien est-ce moi qui ai grandi ?). Mais tu étais encore là, non plus plusieurs, mais Un. C'était toi l'astre qui illuminait les êtres et les choses au bord du fleuve. Puis un jour, tu es devenu colère. Colère contre nous. Nous ne savions pas pourquoi. Mais il nous a fallu vivre loin de toi, coupables. Ta parole ne se faisait plus entendre. Tu étais immense et pourtant invisible. Tout-puissant, mais n'agissant plus.

Tu as voulu alors renouer l'alliance. Pour cela tu t'es fait homme. Tu es allé jusqu'à mourir pour racheter nos péchés. Mais là, je n'y ai pas cru. Qu'avions-nous fait pour avoir besoin de rédemption ? La vie, notre vie, n'est-elle pas fondamentale innocence ? C'est ainsi que j'ai compris que c'est moi qui t'avait créé et fait exister pendant tous ces siècles.

Désormais tu n'es plus là. Je suis seule. Et libre.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2007)

_Mon amour,

Sur la route en rentrant du théâtre, il y a une portion de ligne droite bordée de platanes. Je suis fatigué, je dors mal ces temps-ci, plus encore que d'habitude. Alors en regardant les arbres défiler sur le côté droit de la voiture, j'ai eu une pensée triste. Tu sais que je ne l'aurais pas fait, que quand on doit le faire on ne se pose pas la question, que quand on imagine le pire c'est pour mieux se réjouir d'y avoir échappé. Tu sais aussi que ce n'est pas la première fois, que c'est davantage une idée avec laquelle on joue parce qu'on est triste, que la route est froide et qu'on a oublié le reste, tout le grand reste qui nous retient avec ses bras salis d'espoir. Je m'amuse avec ça comme tu fais avec ces films à l'eau de rose que tu affectionnes et dont la légèreté est une violence indolore. Ils projettent seulement l'image de ce que tu n'auras pas : une vie normale, un amour idéal, quelque chose d'à la fois extraordinaire et banal. Je joue avec les platanes pour conjurer ton absence et faire taire le rire que je n'entends plus, ce rire léger qui abolit les bras du monde, ce rire qui m'obsède au point de ne plus pouvoir penser à autre chose. Je joue pour oublier que tu ne m'aimes pas et que dans ton silence imbécile quelque chose de moi meurt pour de vrai._


----------



## rezba (14 Mars 2007)

Mon ami que je connais si peu.

Je t'ai fait une promesse de gascon, l'autre jour. Je n'&#233;tais pas au rendez-vous que nous nous &#233;tions tr&#232;s informellement fix&#233;.
Je n'ai m&#234;me pas ouvert cette fen&#234;tre de laquelle je t'aper&#231;ois, de laquelle nous nous parlons, comme des voisins qui auraient tir&#233; entre leurs deux fen&#234;tres une petite ficelle avec un pot de yaourt &#224; chaque bout.

Je t'ai oubli&#233;, comme un salopiaud que je suis. Mes soucis, mes amis, mes enfants, tout &#231;a prend tellement de temps, parfois, et j'en ai si peu pour moi, au fond.

Je t'embrasse. Je laisse la fen&#234;tre ouverte.


----------



## NED (14 Mars 2007)

Cher moulinette,

Ce fut avec le plus grand plaisir que, dans les mains potelées de ma grand-mère tu as confectionné les plus savoureuses purées de pommes de terre de ma vie. Je me delectais de cette onctueuse mousse de patates avec un gros morceau de beurre salé.
Un goût naturel, simple que mon palais n'a pas oublié.
Tu as finit malheuresement à la poubelle un beau jour de printemps.
Maintenant les Mouselines et autres Vico t'on remplacé mais jamais égalé. C'est pourquoi je m'applique encore à écraser les pommes de terres dans l'assiette de mon fiston pour qu'il découvre cette saveut inimitable que tu pouvais nous faire découvrir à l'époque.
Adieu Moulinette en acier, je t'aimais bien....
NED
:love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2007)

Monsieur le Président,

Au seuil de votre départ, j'avoue que je ne sais plus trop quoi penser de vous.

Je vous ai écouté dimanche soir en rentrant du jardin "causer dans le poste" de ma voiture. L'avantage de la radio c'est qu'en supprimant l'image elle oblige à imaginer le visuel à partir des inflexions du discours, du grain de la voix. Et d'abord, votre voix justement, je l'ai trouvée vieillie et fatiguée, un peu cassée comme si elle portait en elle toute l'usure du pouvoir. Etait-ce de l'émotion aussi que trahissait ce léger chevrottement ? On a souvent tendance au romanesque dans de telles situations, aussi je ne saurais décider si cette émotion que j'ai cru percevoir était le fruit de mon imagination ou une réalité tangible. A moins, encore une fois, que vous n'ayez revêtu les atours du séducteur, ceux du Don Juan du pouvoir perpétuellement en conquête, avec une émotion artistement feinte. Tout cela pour une énième conquête d'une responsabilité nouvelle, fut-elle chimérique.

Les éditeurs flairant le bon coup ne cessent de faire paraître des livres sur vous dans lesquels vous vous dévoileriez enfin. Certains disent que, loin de votre image de balourd n'ayant pour seul intérêt que la tête de veau, vous êtes d'une culture raffinée, particulièrement sur l'Asie. Votre intérêt pour les Arts Premiers également tranche avec celui de vos prédécesseurs pour des parties plus "académiques" ou du moins "officielles" de l'art - exception notable faite de Pompidou pour l'Art Contemporain.
D'autres disent que vous êtes l'un des chefs d'Etat les mieux informés de la situation internationale. Votre parole serait autant respectée que disséquée au Moyen-Orient, dont vous êtes réputé fin connaisseur.
Et puis, toujours sur le plan international, l'Histoire retiendra de vous ce refus aussi sage que courageux d'engager la France dans la guerre en Irak, en accord total avec Gerard Schröder, chancelier allemand d'alors.

Et pourtant... Et pourtant... Vous semblez en ce qui concerne votre pays pour lequel, dimanche soir, vous prîtes des accents gaulliens, avoir tout foiré. Dieu sait que votre prédécesseur m'était antipathique, mais il faut lui reconnaître sa maîtrise dans le passage réussi des jalons de ses deux septennats : abolition de la peine de mort et Traité de Maastricht, pour ne retenir que ces deux-là. De vous on retiendra au moins votre dissolution calamiteuse et le "non" au Traité Constitutionnel Européen. 
En 2002 vous fûtes réélu avec un score inimaginable dans la Vème République et vous n'en avez rien fait de grand. Nous aurions pu espérer un gouvernement d'union nationale, quelque chose d'inédit, un souffle puissant répondant aux attentes du pays. Mais le soufflé est retombé aussi vite. Et la suite n'a pas été très brillante.

De vous l'on a cessé de dire que vous étiez une girouette, un "teneur de promesses qui n'engagent que ceux qui y croient". Tenez : rien que sur l'écologie dont vous seriez très préoccupé, dès votre réélection une agence comme l'Ademe a vu ses budgets largement amputés. Vous vous êtes toujours dit gaulliste et pourtant nombre de vos décisions ont du le faire se retourner plus d'une fois dans sa tombe. Comme avoir accepté deux cohabitations par exemple.

En tant qu'homme, vous m'avez toujours été au fond plutôt sympathique, malgré les "affaires", malgré tout. Surtout comparativement à "l'autre d'avant", mais je me répète. Vous m'avez parfois fait rire, d'ironie très souvent, avec vos (énormes) gaffes. Mais avouez que vous en avez sorti des pas très finaudes. "Le bruit et l'odeur" c'était très limite quand même... Et dimanche soir vous nous conjurez de ne pas nous laisser tenter par l'extrêmisme. Bon, on pourrait pour le coup dire que vous avez "mûri" sur la question.

Enfin voilà, vous me laissez perplexe. Seriez-vous un être bicéphale, voire tricéphale ? Une personnalité reconnue à l'international, une girouette indécise au national, et derrière tout cela un homme pudique, sensible.

Oui je reconnais, Monsieur le Président, que ma lettre manque d'argument, de démonstration, de tenue que sais-je. Elle reflète ma perplexité.

Au revoir Monsieur Le Président.


----------



## poildep (15 Mars 2007)

Monsieur Hyde,

Je vous saurais grès de me foutre un peu la paix. Parce que vos petits emportements qui n'amusent que vous ça va 5 minutes.

Je vous propose qu'on aille se coucher.


----------



## alèm (16 Mars 2007)

_Marc,

depuis 18 ans, tu troubles ma vie. Ce soir, tu m'as encore donn&#233; de la joie et du bonheur (m&#234;me si celui-ci est ais&#233; en ce moment). Ton humilit&#233;, ton exigence et cette d&#233;mente manie de jouer avec la pers&#233;v&#233;rance ont chang&#233; ma vie. Je ne t'en remercierais jamais assez. Je t'enverrais bien un tableau mais Brooklyn est loin et qu'en aurais-tu &#224; foutre ? Rien. Quoique, tu es si ouvert. Merci encore pour cette soir&#233;e. Quoiqu'elle ne te connaisse pas, elle te remercie de ce que tu m'as apport&#233;, ce soir en particulier. 
On ne se voit qu'une fois par an et lors tu fais tellement peu de cas de moi mais tu ne te prives jamais de me donner tout ce que tu as. 
&#224; l'ann&#233;e prochaine,
Take Care
R&#233;mi
_


----------



## CouleurSud (23 Mars 2007)

Vues du bord, vous étiez belles, grandes et majestueuses. Des Gauches aux creux splendides.

Mais moi je n'étais pas sur le bord. J'étais ensérré dans les plis de l'océan que vous formiez. J'ai démarré sur la crête de la première d'entre vous. Mais tout allait trop vite. Je suis tombé. Et là, ça a été terrible. C'est que vous étiez nombreuses derrière. Toi, la deuxième, tu m'a écrasé. J'ai cherché à remonter. Mais, comme cela arrive souvent dans ces cas là, mon front a heurté le fond. Dans ton maelström, j'avais nagé à l'envers. Quand j'ai pu atteindre enfin le jour où l'on respire, tes amies étaient déjà là. J'ai pensé un instant que c'était fini. Mais une force que je ne connaissais pas m'a fait nager et encore nager.

Quand j'ai réussi à rejoindre la plage, je me suis assis, avec ma planche cassée en deux à côté de moi. Pour retrouver mon souffle.

Et je vous ai regardé longuement déferler. J'ai contemplé votre puissance impassible, votre force indifférente à tout ce qui n'est pas elle. J'ai écouté le bruit que vous faisiez en vous fracassant avec grâce, ce bruit qui évoque le lointain. 

Et j'ai réalisé que j'étais vivant.


----------



## Sindanárië (26 Mars 2007)

Ces visages, que trop tu embrasses, revendent mon intelligence pour un sourire, que tu harcèles en possessions innocentes. 
Pardonne, pour sauver mon âme, un temps - mon départ désespéré. 
Toi, marchand d'émotions n'as jamais appris à me voir pleurer ces perles liquides que tu m'as précieusement capturées. 
Chacun, y compris moi - n'ont que des mots à faire tomber pour tout faire empirer, même par volonté de soulever un avenir nouveau, meilleur.
je suis le plus heureux, malgré toi 

je ne veux plus te voir.


----------



## CouleurSud (28 Mars 2007)

Il est des jours où je ne te reconnais plus. Ton discours est pour moi comme une langue étrangère. Ces jours de peine où Anankè fait entendre sa voix.

Et d'autres jours, tu es moi. C'est toi qui fait que je m'étonne devant ce que je trouvais hier si banal. Tu me reconduis à l'origine de ce que je vois aujourd'hui. Au matin de mes sensations.

Là où étaient toutes mes frayeurs et toutes mes joies aussi.

Mon enfance


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Mars 2007)

Mon cher copain le correcteur.

Je sais ce que tu vas me dire, oui oui, je sais.
L'ann&#233;e derni&#232;re je t'ai bien fait marrer.
Je sais.
Note bien que moi aussi tu m'as bien fait rire quand j'ai vu que tu me faisais passer aussi pr&#232;s du but.

Si si, j'ai appr&#233;ci&#233; la blague.
Je t'assure.
Enfin plut&#244;t apr&#232;s, avec le recul...

Bref. 
Tout &#231;a pour te dire que cette ann&#233;e, j'ai fait en sorte de la jouer s&#233;rieux, alors je te serais reconnaissant de faire pareil.
Je sais que tu m'appr&#233;cies beaucoup et que tu aimerais me revoir tous les ans, mais ouvre les yeux.
Une telle relation est impossible.
Juste une lettre une fois par an, pas plus, c'est trop dur pour moi.
Je ne pourrai pas tenir.
Trop platonique, pas assez de surprise, de rebondissement, de passion...
Je suis comme un petit oiseau sauvage qu'il faut sans cesse &#233;tonner, tu comprends?
Oui, je suis s&#251;r que tu comprendras, va.
Avec le temps ta blessure se refermera, et puis... tu sais bien qu'un jour tu trouveras un autre mec &#224; saquer, va, la vie continue. 

Allez, je t'embrasse, et je compte sur toi pour assurer.

Grosse bise,
ton Bobby qui se souviendra toujours de toi.


----------



## Bassman (29 Mars 2007)

Salut vieille branche !

Ca fait plaisir d'avoir de tes nouvelles. Je vois que tu es toujours correcteur d'exam, et que tu t'&#233;clates toujours autant a faire louper les exams d'un poil de fion.

Encore cette ann&#233;e je sais que tu saurais nous faire rire avec la note qui va bien pour que ces pauvres t&#226;ches d'&#233;tudiants se retapent une ann&#233;e de plus.

Allez, on s'appelle fin juin pour f&#234;ter &#231;a !

Bisous sur la truffe.

Bassou.


----------



## rezba (29 Mars 2007)

Ch&#232;re madame, ou cher monsieur, petite fiotte d'&#233;tage

Je suis venu derni&#232;rement dans ton immeuble, aider une de mes connaissances &#224; d&#233;m&#233;nager son gourbi. J'ai, durant ce temps, accroch&#233; mon v&#233;lo &#224; la rampe m&#233;tallique de l'escalier qui menait du hall &#224; la cave, sans y voir malice.
Tu y as vu, toi, justicier des co-propri&#233;t&#233;s. Et pour me signifier ton d&#233;sagr&#233;ment, de voir ainsi parqu&#233; mon destrier urbain, tu ne m'as pas gratifi&#233; d'un petit mot courtois qui m'eut montr&#233; l'&#233;tendue de ton inculture crasse. Non. Sans autre avertissement, tu as mouill&#233; ta culotte en per&#231;ant par trois fois les magnifiques Acrobat&#169; de chez Hutchinson&#8482; dont sont mont&#233;es mes jantes d'acier.
Je te pisse &#224; la raie, crevure de rez-de-chauss&#233;e.




Cher imb&#233;cile.

L'autre jour, tu as cru bon d'accompagner ton enfant, ainsi que ceux de son &#233;cole, tout au long du p&#233;riple d&#233;ambulatoire que firent nos adorables et n&#233;anmoins bruyants marmots autour de leur quartier pour f&#234;ter dignement Monsieur Carnaval.
Ce faisant, tu n'as pas manqu&#233; de te faire toi-m&#234;me accompagner de ton fid&#232;le ami, un molosse argentin albinos comme les p&#233;ronistes les affectionnaient.
Lorsque ta saloperie de cl&#233;bard a saut&#233; sans cri&#233; gare au cou du chien du petit vieux qu'il croisait, l&#224;, &#224; cent m&#232;tres de l'&#233;cole, avec les enfants tout autour, et que tu n'as mis pas moins de huit minutes &#224; faire l&#226;cher prise &#224; ton abruti de chien de guerre, j'ai failli lui trancher la gorge, &#224; ton molosse. Avec ce laguiole bien aiguis&#233; qui traine dans ma poche.
J'aurais du, vu ta r&#233;action ult&#233;rieure, ulc&#233;r&#233; que tu &#233;tais parce que nous avions pr&#233;venu la mar&#233;chauss&#233;e que ton arme par destination venait de faire une victime. Incapable de t'excuser devant les enseignants. Inconscient de ta propre b&#234;tise.
Je te pisse &#224; la raie, promeneur de meurtrier &#224; pattes.


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Mars 2007)

Monsieur le sinistre cuistre qui faite r&#233;gul&#232;rement chier votre chien dans le parking souterrain de l'immeuble dans lequel je gare mon v&#233;hicule, sachez que si vous trouvez un &#233;tron dans votre bo&#238;te &#224; lettre, c'est celui que votre immonde bestiole &#224; 4 pattes a laiss&#233; &#224; l'endroit m&#234;me ou je pose mon scooter, sur MA place num&#233;rot&#233;e et que je me suis fait un plaisir de transporter habilement et sans m'en mettre plein les mains jusqu'&#224; la dite bo&#238;te &#224; lettre.
Je n'irais pas jusqu'&#224; vous dire que je vous emmerde, puisque globalement, c'est d&#233;j&#224; fait


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2007)

_Me voici donc entre chien et loup, &#224; la limite o&#249; la volont&#233; de dire marque le pas face &#224; l'indicible, au lieu pr&#233;cis o&#249; la pens&#233;e renonce &#224; s'incarner. Non que les mots soient absents o&#249; qu'ils soient vains &#224; d&#233;crire les mouvements qui animent mon esprit et mon c&#339;ur. En d&#233;pit de leur imperfection et de mes efforts pour les contraindre, je me suis r&#233;sign&#233; &#224; eux, &#224; leurs impr&#233;cisions, &#224; leur violence. J'ai m&#234;me appris &#224; me satisfaire parfois de leur encombrante fid&#233;lit&#233;. Ce qui me r&#233;duit au silence, c'est autre chose que l'impossibilit&#233; d'une phrase. C'est l'effroi d'une certitude et la crainte d'un c&#339;ur o&#249; je n'habite pas, c'est la terreur de la cons&#233;quence.

Il y a des choses qu'on ne dit pas pour la seule raison qu'on ne doit pas les dire. Ce n'est pas tant que la morale s'y oppose. Dans le secret de ses ombres, la pens&#233;e fait peu de cas de l'&#233;thique. C'est juste que les choses qu'on dit, on les dit &#224; quelqu'un, quelqu'un qui, m&#234;me sur l'oreiller ou dans l'intimit&#233; de la promenade, reste une &#226;me &#233;trang&#232;re &#224; laquelle nous lie le seul myst&#232;re de l'abandon. Car pour finir rien d'autre n'existe entre nous que ce myst&#232;re. Ne pas dire, c'est alors ne pas d&#233;voiler, ne pas exposer, ne pas alt&#233;rer. Ainsi, ne pas t'&#233;crire, c'est renoncer au langage qui ab&#238;me, &#224; l'innocence incons&#233;quente des sentiments. C'est taire une pens&#233;e qui nous ferait du mal.

Tu ne sauras jamais combien je me suis tu pour pr&#233;server nos orangeades, ni comme je me tairai._


----------



## Aladdin Sane (30 Mars 2007)

Vous qui étiez ma vie et qui êtes partie.
A qui dire à quel point vous me manquez alors que je suis censé vous avoir oublié?
A qui dire que vous hantez mes jours et mes nuits?
A qui criez ma douleur quand je vous imagine entre ses bras?

Garder en moi tous ces sentiments contradictoires et continuer de vivre comme si le passé était éteint. C'est comme ça qu'on avance...


----------



## CouleurSud (2 Avril 2007)

Bonjour Rock'n'roll

Je t'ai rencontr&#233; un jour de printemps, un apr&#232;s-midi ensoleill&#233;. Tu t'appelais The Kinks.

Et puis, ensuite, tu as chang&#233; de nom. The Yardbirds, The Move

Et, plus tard, The Stooges, MC5

Et encore apr&#232;s, New York Dolls, Sex Pistols

Je t'ai rencontr&#233; tellement t&#244;t et tellement souvent que mon rapport au monde a pris ta couleur et ton rythme

Bien &#224; toi. 

Nous ne faisons qu'un


----------



## pikpik (3 Avril 2007)

Je n'aime pas la trace que tu laisses dans ma vie.
Je n'aime pas les rêves qui n'en sont pas mais que je n'ose appeler cauchemards.
Je n'ai pas aimé ces cris, cette violence. 
Ni cet air de folie qui a soufflé sur moi.
Ta folie !
Je suis bête  comme chou, pas bête comme tout.
Moi je croyais que sous le mauvais il y a toujours du bon qui traine par là, même si c'est en grattant un peu. 
Même les deux pieds et les deux mains dedans, chez toi il n'y a rien de bon. 
J'allais dire que faire l'amour l'était mais... 
Je préfère la douceur d'aujourd'hui. 
J'ai failli te haïr, mais le faire était rentrer dans ta haine. Je veux fermer toutes les portes qui mènent à toi. Je t'ai fui comme si tu étais le diable, j'ai vu par la suite que tu l'étais.
Si j'écoutais la vilaine petite voix, je te souhaiterais du mal... je pense que tu y es en plein, sans que je ne fasse rien de plus.
Même si tu hantes mes nuits, je te nie.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Avril 2007)

Toi, oui, toi. 

Toi qui me fait travailler depuis des ann&#233;es.
Toi qui me permet de manger, de payer le loyer et de rembourser le cr&#233;dit de ma bagnole. 
Toi qui m'a mis le pied &#224; l'&#233;trier et gr&#226;ce je peux faire le m&#233;tier qui me passionne. 
Toi qui t'appr&#234;tes &#224; offrir plein de CDI &#224; plein temps r&#233;mun&#233;r&#233; correctement pour ce que je fais dans ton gourbi pour pas cher, sans visibilit&#233; &#224; court et moyen terme.

Je suis le candidat id&#233;al, ne l'oublie pas.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Avril 2007)

Éloge du gâchis
Plaisir de décevoir

:style:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2007)

Je laisse tomber. Je d&#233;pose les armes. J'arr&#234;te ce combat qui n'existe pas. 
J'ai cherch&#233; longtemps en vain mais je ne peux pas arr&#234;ter la machine. 
Tu m'a toujours noy&#233; sous un flot de paroles, cette loghor&#233;e de mots toujours sombres. Je ne sais plus si au d&#233;part j'ai saut&#233; de plein pieds dans cette spirale ou si j'ai lutt&#233; pour en sortir. C'est un peu des deux je crois mais surtout je n'ai pas eut le choix. 
Aujourd'hui j'ai compris. Il faut que j'arr&#234;te de noter dans ce petit carnet &#224; l'int&#233;rieur de ma t&#234;te, des faits des paroles et des mots, afin de les analyser pour leur trouver un sens. Ils en ont peut &#234;tre pour toi, du moins je l'esp&#232;re, ils n'en ont plus pour moi. 
Ton histoire n'est pas la mienne bien que nous ayons v&#233;cue ensemble ces moments. 
C'est un bien grand mot en fait : ensemble. 
Oui je suis issue de ta chaire mais je ne t'appartiens pas. Je ne suis pas ton jouet, que tu peux pleurer ou casser selon tes envies, tes peurs et tes angoisses. Je sais, tu ne fais jamais expr&#232;s de tirer sur ma moustache quand &#231;a ne va pas, c'est simplement ton mode de fonctionnement et il est bien trop tard pour le changer. 
Tu as donc raison sur ce point, il faut que je t'accepte telle que tu es, m&#234;me si tu demandes la lune &#224; chacune de tes phrases, m&#234;me si tu me pompes l'&#233;nergie au passage. Mais, ce n'est pas mon r&#244;le de trouver les solutions &#224; tes probl&#232;mes qui existent seulement dans ton petit monde...
J'ai p&#234;ch&#233; par exc&#232;s de confiance. Je ne sais pourquoi il m'est venu cette id&#233;e saugrenu qu'en disant simplement la v&#233;rit&#233;, tu l'entendrais, l'accepterais, t'y r&#233;soudrais et repartirais de plus belle. Or, c'est tout le contraire, ces v&#233;rit&#233;s t'ont bouscul&#233;s, malmen&#233;s. Bien malgr&#233; moi, cette main tendue que je pensais secourable actionnait en fait un des rouages de ta torture, celle que tu t'infliges inlassablement.
Cette prise de conscience devait &#234;tre au d&#233;part la tienne.
Cependant je ne regrette rien m&#234;me si tu le fera pour deux. 
Je te promets donc de faire la sourde oreille pour ne plus te fuir.
Je te promets d'essayer d'attrapper les bons mots et de jeter le reste.
Alors peut &#234;tre laisseras tu de temps en temps ton dur labeur pour lever la t&#234;te et m'apercevoir. J'esp&#232;re &#234;tre l&#224; au moment o&#249; tu te permettra de vivre ces quelques instants de bonheur. J'esp&#232;re surtout &#234;tre capable de m'en contenter.


----------



## CouleurSud (5 Avril 2007)

Chers pseudos,

Qui êtes vous, vous qui habitez cette terre étrange, sans fondations ?

Quel élan vous pousse à chercher à regarder les êtres et les choses à travers une petite fenêtre ?

Pourquoi écrivez-vous ici ? 

Et à qui ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Avril 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Pourquoi écrivez-vous ici ?
> 
> Et à qui ?



On t'en pose des questions?


----------



## Aurélie85 (8 Avril 2007)

_Cher Monsieur (ou madame?) P. 

Cela fait maintenant quelques semaines que vous vous faites un peu plus pr&#233;sent dans mon esprit. Il y a une ann&#233;e, vous-souvenez vous? Il y a une ann&#233;e, vous m'avez d&#233;truite. Maintenant, je vais mieux. bien mieux. &#231;a vous en bouche un coin hein? 
Vous &#234;tes apparu aussi vite que vous avez disparu il y a quelques mois. Disparu mais, pas compl&#232;tement, vous &#234;tes toujours l&#224; &#224; me rappeler que je suis sensible, que je ne suis pas &#224; l'abri de votre emprise. D'ailleurs, cette nuit, vous m'avez rappel&#233; &#224; l'ordre. L'angoisse monte, sert la gorge, vous me faites trembler, mon rythme cardiaque augmente, ma respiration aussi, la g&#234;ne respiratoire commence, la naus&#233;e me prend &#224; la gorge, des fourmillements autour de la bouche. Je veux fuir cet endroit, ce lit, cette angoisse, j'ai l'impression que je vais gerber. Pire, mourir. Je dois lutter contre vous. Mais vous faites partie de moi. Vous &#234;tes moi. Je suis vous. Je lutte contre moi-m&#234;me. Contre un sentiment terrible de faiblesse. Oui, vous m'avez rendu faible, mentalement, puis physiquement. Mais aujourd'hui, Monsieur P, je vais mieux. 

Je vous d&#233;teste car vous avez pourri ma jeunesse, mon enfance m&#234;me si je n'avais pas encore conscience de votre existence, et vous continuez, comme vendredi soir, o&#249; je n'ai pas os&#233; aller jusqu'au bout, pas comme "lui", pas comme "eux". Ok, c'est peut-&#234;tre pas grave, mais vous arrivez encore &#224; me bouffer et c'est &#231;a qui est grave. J'ai perdu ma libert&#233; d'action &#224; cause de vous. Est-ce que vous me laisserez en paix un jour? Vous souvenez-vous? j'ai tout arr&#234;t&#233;, de boire, de fumer, de sortir, voir mes amis, puis petit &#224; petit d'aller au cin&#233;ma, au th&#233;&#226;tre, de prendre l'avion, le train, la voiture, le bus, j'ai arr&#234;ter de m'alimenter, je n'arrivais plus quand vous &#233;tiez trop pr&#233;sent. Pour finir, ultime coup, vous m'avez fait arr&#234;ter mes &#233;tudes. Je vous d&#233;teste. 

Je suis tomb&#233;e dans un cercle vicieux que beaucoup, beaucoup plus que l'on ne croit, connaissent bien. On ne mange pas, on se sent faible, l'angoisse augmente, la panique arrive, impossible de manger lors vous &#234;tes l&#224;, faiblesse, angoisse qui coupe la faim, angoisse qui augmente de ne pas avoir mang&#233;, etc.

J'ai enfin rompu, plus ou moins, ce cercle, mais j'ai mal encore avec tous ces souvenirs. Je n'accepte pas d'avoir &#233;t&#233; aussi faible. Je n'accepte pas d'&#234;tre tomb&#233;e dans ce cercle. Maintenant, tout est diff&#233;rent, vous comprenez, vous n'avez plus la m&#234;me emprise sur moi qu'il y a une ann&#233;e. J'ai appris &#224; vous conna&#238;tre, &#224; reconna&#238;tre vos sympt&#244;mes. Les m&#233;dicaments et m&#233;decins m'ont &#233;norm&#233;ment aid&#233;, fait prendre 10 kg, que j'ai &#233;videmment reperdu&#8230; Mais cette diff&#233;rence d'&#233;tat entre hier et aujourd'hui, je ne l'accepte pas. Je n'accepte presque pas que vous ne soyez plus aussi pr&#233;sent qu'avant. Je me suis habitu&#233;e &#224; votre pr&#233;sence, vous comprenez? Je vous attendu pendant mes derniers examens en f&#233;vrier. Vous n'&#233;tiez pas l&#224;, j'en &#233;tais presque d&#233;&#231;ue, j'avais honte de m'&#234;tre comport&#233; de telle mani&#232;re. Je n'ai rien senti. Je ne vous ai pas senti. M&#234;me pas de stress. Il para&#238;t que c'est normal. Moi j'avais presque l'impression d'&#234;tre anormal en &#233;tant normale&#8230; Je m'&#233;tais tellement habitu&#233;e &#224; vous. Comment expliquer qu'il y a rien eu cette fois-ci alors qu'il y avait tellement une ann&#233;e en arri&#232;re? Comment expliquer aux gens que vous aviez disparu, alors que vous &#233;tiez tellement pr&#233;sent. Les gens se sont surement demand&#233; si je n'avais pas fait expr&#232;s de vous provoquer, Monsieur P. Moi-m&#234;me, j'en suis parfois &#224; me demander si je suis pas coupable de vous avoir cr&#233;er de toute pi&#232;ce dans ma t&#234;te. Une maladie des boyaux de la t&#234;te comme disait ma m&#232;re. Trois claques et &#231;a repart qu'elle ajoutait. J'ai eu beau me foutre des gifles et essayer de me raisonner, impossible. J'avais perdu la t&#234;te.

Ces journ&#233;es ensoleill&#233;es me rappellent dans quel &#233;tat physique et surtout mental j'&#233;tais &#224; cause de vous. Vous aviez tellement d'emprise sur mon corps, sur mon esprit que je suis arriv&#233;e au point de plus pouvoir sortir de chez moi. Peur de vous. Peur d'avoir peur. On appelle &#231;a l'agoraphobie. Ah oui? 

La belle saison arrivant, tout cela me ram&#232;ne il y a 12 mois. C'est pendant cette p&#233;riode que vous m'avez fait perdre pied, alors que le soleil se montrait. Je vous d&#233;teste, car je hais la perte de ma&#238;trise qui vous est associ&#233;e. Je vous d&#233;teste, mais vous faites partie de moi, je d&#233;teste cette partie de moi. 

Mon p&#232;re m'a demand&#233; un jour de choisir, la vie ou la mort. J'ai choisi de vivre, de parler de vous &#224; mon entourage, de me d&#233;voiler, enfin. De dire que je souffrais. Que j'avais une phobie qui me bouffait la vie et que vous vous &#233;tiez greff&#233; en plus par-dessus. J'ai choisi de vivre, mais j'ai de la peine &#224; vivre. Parce que vous &#234;tes toujours un peu l&#224;, et ce pass&#233; me tire en arri&#232;re, je n'arrive pas &#224; avancer. Pourtant ce pass&#233;, il est sens&#233; &#234;tre derri&#232;re. Mais il a l'air d'&#234;tre tellement pr&#233;sent. C'est terrible. 

J'esp&#232;re qu'un jour je vivrai sans penser &#224; vous. Para&#238;t que c'est long de "gu&#233;rir" d'un trouble panique, de s'en sortir. 

Voil&#224;, Monsieur (ou Madame?) Panique, j'en ai finis avec vous pour aujourd'hui. Je vous r&#233;crirai surement. Mais pas tout de suite, &#231;a fait mal pour l'instant.

Votre fid&#232;le future-ex prisonni&#232;re, 

Aur&#233;lie. 


PS: Joyeuses P&#226;ques Monsieur P._


----------



## Bassman (12 Avril 2007)

Cher ami, coll&#232;gue et simple connaissance,

Je suis content d'avoir si r&#233;guli&#232;rement des nouvelles de vous. Gr&#226;ce &#224; une mobilisation de tous les instants, vous contribuez magnifiquement &#224; l'essor de la modernit&#233;, et cela me remplis le coeur, et surtout, ma boitamel&#169;.

Je suis m&#234;me &#233;tonn&#233; parfois. Toi qui est si peu familier, habile avec le monde informatique, comment fais tu pour arriver &#224; transf&#233;rer tous ces mails, que je compte par dizaines ais&#233;ment.

Alors, vraiment, merci.

Merci, car gr&#226;ce &#224; vous tous, j'ai enfin pu d&#233;passer les 500 mails re&#231;us dans la journ&#233;e.

Je sais bien, je sais bien, la communication est vecteur d'informations importantes, de petits sourires, ou tout simplement d'&#233;changes. 

Transmet ce message &#224; tout ton carnet d'adresse et tu conna&#238;trais le bonheur, les bons vieux ppt* rempli d'images "rigolotes", de situations cocasses, d'appel &#224; t&#233;moins, de t&#233;moignages forts et bouleversants.


Le sort de cette petite, zut comment s'appelait elle d&#233;ja&#8230; Bref on s'en cogne. Le sort de cette petite disais-je donc, m'est confi&#233; par un simple mail. Merci, je vais voir de ce pas ce que je peux faire.

Merde&#8230; Je suis d&#233;sol&#233;, mais une simple recherche rapide** vient de m'apprendre que cet enfant, atteint d'une terrible maladie est d&#233;c&#233;d&#233; il y a pas moins de 5 ans. Vous n'&#233;tiez s&#251;rement pas au courant, je suis d&#233;sol&#233;, toutes mes condol&#233;ances.


Bref, sans doutes &#234;tes vous aussi au courant que je suis pay&#233; a rien faire, et dans un grand &#233;lan de solidarit&#233;, vous m'avez g&#226;t&#233; pour ne point que je m'ennuies. 

Mais je vous rassure, j'ai moultes choses &#224; faire dans ma journ&#233;e, et n'ai point le temps de lire toutes ces conneries dont vous m'assaillez.

J'ai aussi strictement rien a p&#233;ter de toute cette fange dont vous vous faites un plaisir de noyer l'int&#233;gralit&#233; de votre carnet d'adresse.

Hormis le fait de devenir officiellement le boulet du coin, le trou du cul de base, cette cha&#238;ne form&#233;e ne vous apportera jamais bonheur, sant&#233;, amour et pognon. Votre vie n'est, et ne sera que ce que vous en faites. Nostradamus et Paco Rabanne r&#233;uni ne peuvent infl&#233;chir votre destin&#233;.

Vous croiriez en un dieu, peu importe lequel, avec foie fervente que vous me seriez infiniment plus sympathique.

Voil&#224;. J'ai &#233;t&#233; content d'avoir de vos non nouvelles, puisque la plupart des trucs trofendar&#169;, c&#233;dlabal&#169;, tuvatemar&#233;&#169; sont plus vieux que votre faible, trop faible, "exp&#233;rience" en informatique.

Votre Bassou &#224; vous, qui ne manquera pas de vous envoyer vous faire foutre au prochain mail d&#233;bile, dont votre esprit &#233;triqu&#233;, beauf et sans jugeote n'aura pas &#233;t&#233; capable d'arr&#234;ter de faire le relais d'une connerie latente, sur le net, comme en permanence dans la vie courante.

Bisous.


PS : Ah ! Je me permet tout de m&#234;me de vous conseiller de me contacter si jamais vous souhaitez arriver &#224; des solutions beaucoup plus efficaces pour pourrir les gens de votre entourage. Sans vouloir exag&#233;rer mes connaissances en informatique, je dois pouvoir envoyer des mass mails sur un panel d'abrutis, comme vous, d'environ 2 a 3,000 mails par heure.

* Toi m&#234;me devient un expert en informatique : Renommes ton fichier pptmerdique.ppt en pptmerdique.pps et ton fichier sera directement lanc&#233; en diaporama. Ouais je sais, on la trouve jamais la touche pour lancer le diaporama.

** Un petit secret perso : http://www.hoaxbuster.com




_Finalement, cette lettre n'est pas rest&#233;e lettre morte, elle est partie  _


----------



## teo (12 Avril 2007)

Tu te reconnaitras ou pas dans ce petit mot. Je m'adresse spécialement à toi, tu fais aussi partie de mon entourage et rassure toi, tu n'es pas le ou la seul-e, c'est bien cela qui me fait peur.

Tu as des excuses ou tu n'en as pas.
Tu as fait des efforts ou tu n'en as jamais fait, tu es fatigué ou tu n'en as rien à battre.

Je m'en fous en fait. Nous sommes en démocratie, tu fais ce que tu veux comme on dit. Mais sache que je ne veux entendre de ta part ni plaintes ni jérémiades au soir des prochaines échéances électorales, toi mon ami-e qui ne n'est pas inscrit sur les listes.

Tu ravaleras tes déceptions, tu ravaleras tes joies. Tu n'auras qu'un droit: celui de te taire car tu n'auras rien fait. Rien. C'est facile de laisser aux autres la difficile tâche de choisir.

Que te faudra-t-il donc pour te décider à voter ? Qu'ils nous privent de ce droit ?

Bien à toi
Teo


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2007)

_Enfant,

J'ai mis du temps &#224; t'&#233;crire, parce que c'est compliqu&#233;. Je ne sais rien de toi. Je ne connais ni ton parfum, ni ta d&#233;marche, ni m&#234;me ton pr&#233;nom. Je n'ai jamais entendu ta voix. Tu n'es pour moi qu'un &#226;ge, une ville et une image. Tu n'as pas d'autre existence en dehors de cela, pas d'importance, pas de poids. Somme toute, je n'aurais pas eu la moindre raison de t'&#233;crire si tu n'&#233;tais pas simplement le plus beau regard qui m'ait jamais crois&#233;.

Le rayon de tes yeux d&#233;limite les possibilit&#233;s du langage. Toute tentative pour les d&#233;crire me semble vaine, irr&#233;m&#233;diablement vou&#233;e &#224; l'&#233;chec. Car l'&#233;clat qui vibre au bord de tes pupilles &#8212; dont l'obsession me noie, cet &#233;clat a un rapport direct avec le Ciel, avec l'&#233;ternit&#233;, avec tout ce dont on peut parler mais qu'on ne peut pas dire, et l'arc parfait de ta paupi&#232;re est un myst&#232;re saint.

Je n'arrive pas &#224; d&#233;tacher mon regard du tien, comme d'un horizon o&#249; sont tous les bateaux, tous les voyages. Dans sa lumi&#232;re dansent les p&#234;ch&#233;s que j'imagine et le pardon qui m'est accord&#233;. Il ne me juge pas, mais il me transperce; il ne me voit pas, mais il me regarde mieux qu'aucun regard des hommes qui m'ont vu.

Enfant, tes yeux brillent de mes larmes et je ne sais pas pourquoi !_


----------



## CouleurSud (16 Avril 2007)

A un passant,

Nous marchions tous les deux dans cette rue. Etait-ce à Berlin ? Ou bien à Paris ? Je ne sais plus bien

Nous ne marchions pas dans le même sens

Nos regards se sont rencontrés

Et, dans un éclair, dans ton regard, j'ai vu ce qu'était ta vie, tes joies et tes peines, tes désirs et tes frustrations. J'ai vu aussi que, comme moi, tu aimais Joyce. Que tu écoutais Varèse.

Ton regard m'a dit que tu voyais la géographie de mon existence. Que tu aimais ce que j'avais aimé

Pendant un instant, nos vie n'ont plus été séparées que par une fissure impalpable

Je me suis retourné, quelques mètres après. J'ai vu que toi aussi, tu me regardais.

Et puis le monde nous a séparé


----------



## Chaïtan (17 Avril 2007)

Mon amour,

Oui je sais, ce dominatif doit &#234;tre attribu&#233; &#224; l&#8217;&#226;me s&#339;ur mais j&#8217;emm*rde les convenances et t&#8217;appelle ainsi car je t&#8217;aime. Non, je n&#8217;&#233;prouve pas ce sentiment de d&#233;sir charnel &#224; ton &#233;gard, bien s&#251;r que non, tu sais bien que mon besoin de testost&#233;rones est trop fort. Mais je t&#8217;aime ; je t&#8217;aime comme j&#8217;aimerai m&#8217;aimer dans quelques ann&#233;es. J&#8217;aime ces traits communs que tu me miroites, j&#8217;aime ces diff&#233;rences qui me font r&#233;fl&#233;chir, j&#8217;aime les perspectives que tu m&#8217;offres. Je t&#8217;aime comme j&#8217;aime ceux qui partage mon bagage g&#233;n&#233;tique&#8230;
Par contre, je n&#8217;aime pas cette pudeur qui m&#8217;emp&#234;che de te tendre cette main correctement. Cette main que toi tu m&#8217;as tendue pour moins que &#231;a. Je n&#8217;aime pas ton silence. Je n&#8217;aime pas cette impression de fuite, de mal &#234;tre si profond que le mensonge n&#8217;est plus possible et que les mots restent coinc&#233;s dans cette gorge nou&#233;e. 
Si tu savais comme tes souffrances me rongent. Cette affinit&#233; magn&#233;tique me pique le c&#339;ur. Je te sens en moi. Je n&#8217;imagine m&#234;me pas ce que cela doit &#234;tre chez toi&#8230;cette douleur au centuple ! Non, et tu ne dois pas imaginer non plus l&#8217;inverse. J&#8217;apprend l&#8217;&#233;goisme mais jene peut lutter contre &#231;a.
Alors me voil&#224; comme une imb&#233;cile&#8230;le temps m&#8217;a brouill&#233; l&#8217;esprit. Je ne sais plus que faire. Mon &#233;paule est tienne. Mes bras veulent t&#8217;enlacer. Mes oreilles cherchent &#224; &#233;couter le moindre de tes maux. Mes yeux esp&#232;rent te montrer un avenir lumineux&#8230;mais je reste douloureusement mis&#233;rable. Je n&#8217;arrive m&#234;me a pointer pourquoi ceci a chang&#233; en si peu de temps. Je suis perdue&#8230;tu es perdue&#8230;arriverons-nous &#224; nous croiser ? J&#8217;y crois !
Je t&#8217;embrasse, et si cette douceur te soulage, fait glisser ces caresses lentement en attendant de pouvoir fermer les yeux et te laisser emporter vers le bien &#234;tre ultime.

Melle G


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2007)

_Tu les as vus, Philippe ? Tu l'as vu celui-l&#224;, juste devant moi, qui s'est pench&#233; pour te voir sortir du corbillard ? Tu les as vus les petits vieux que leurs jambes ne tenaient plus venir s'adosser au mur dans la cour ? Faut dire aussi, il n'est pas grand le temple. Avec tout ce monde, comment voulais-tu ?
Et elle, la petite pharmacienne sur le mur d'en face ? Elle a pleur&#233; tout le temps. &#199;a m'a surpris parce que c'&#233;tait la seule dans la cour. Et puis elle &#233;tait en face de moi, je ne pouvais pas la rater. Moi ? Moi j'ai renifl&#233;, c'est pas pareil.
&#199;a a d&#251; te faire bizarre de voir nos gueules&#8230; &#199;a me fait penser que je ne te verrai jamais triste. C'est pas plus mal tu me diras. N'emp&#234;che.

Et puis tu veux la v&#233;rit&#233; ? La v&#233;rit&#233;, c'est que je t'en veux.
Je t'en veux pour ta m&#232;re, belle comme une pi&#233;ta, pour son cri d&#233;chirant le silence de notre affection interdite, pour son chagrin imp&#233;n&#233;trable.
Je t'en veux pour Jean-Charles. Ton fr&#232;re, il doit commencer &#224; en avoir ras la casquette que le temple d'Orthez lui d&#233;vore sa famille. Et puis il a le bras qui fatigue : tu sais pourtant combien c'est lourd une m&#232;re quand &#231;a pleut.
Je t'en veux pour Jean-Louis, parce que les amis, c'est comme les enfants, on ne devrait jamais leur survivre. J'ai mal &#224; l'&#233;paule de Jean-Louis.
Je t'en veux pour le petit Fabien. Celui-l&#224;, c'est juste parce que je l'aime bien. J'ai pas aim&#233; ses yeux gonfl&#233;s. Si toutes ces conneries sur la r&#233;surrection des corps ont le moindre fondement, le tien a int&#233;r&#234;t &#224; courir vite.
Je t'en veux pour la petite pharmacienne. Je ne sais pas qui tu &#233;tais pour elle, mais on n'a pas le droit de faire de la peine aux gens comme &#231;a.
Je t'en veux pour tout &#231;a, pour tous ceux-l&#224; et pour tous les autres.

Est-ce que j'en fais, moi, du jogging ? 42 ans, t'avoueras, t'es pas raisonnable.
En plus, il fait vraiment un temps de merde. On est mi-avril et y fait pas chaud putain !
Allez, je vais me rentrer.

Adishatz Balou. Prends soin de toi. Garde un ros&#233; au frais. On se le boira en juillet, en &#233;coutant l'Harmonie dans la nuit de Moncade. &#199;a sera joli. Tu verras._


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2007)

Maman, 

Tu n'auras plus de mes nouvelles pendant au moins une semaine. Tes coups de t&#233;l&#233;phone du fin de ton exil m'&#233;nerve au plus au point et ce n'est pas bon pour toi, ni pour moi. Je te laisse donc seule face &#224; ta souffrance, je te laisse seule dans ta prison mentale et v&#233;ritable. Ils ne te feront pas de mal, j'ai confiance en eux. Tu nous as bern&#233;, tu as fait semblant de mieux aller. Et puis bien s&#251;r tu as recommenc&#233; d&#232;s qu'on a eut le dos tourn&#233;. On ne t'a jamais demand&#233; de nous jouer la femme heureuse, on t'a seulement dit de nous pr&#233;venir si tu souffrais. Tu nous as pr&#233;venu &#224; ta mani&#232;re, la seule que tu connaisse, ce langage que l'on souhaite stopper. Tu as encore eu de la chance, tu n'as fait de mal &#224; personne. Et oui ce que tu redoutait est finalement arriv&#233;. Tu es enferm&#233;e et pour un moment maintenant mais ce n'est pas le pire, le pire c'est l'enfermement mental dans lequel tu te justifie, tu te complais ...
C'est un syst&#232;me de survie qu'il faut casser et il faut que tu en prennes conscience. 
Il faut que tu te soignes et je ne peux pas t'aider, les autres non plus.

Bon courage.
Pour le mat&#233;riel on verra plus tard.

Ta fille.


----------



## CouleurSud (24 Avril 2007)

Chère A..5,

Un jour le soleil est devenu noir

Mon coeur en a été serré

P. était là

Le monde avait des angles tellement saillant que je ne pouvais plus voir un visage sans que les forces le déforment

Tu vois, comme dans un tableau de Bacon

Tu comprendras


----------



## bobbynountchak (25 Avril 2007)

Cher voisin.

Je crois bien que nous ne nous sommes jamais vus.
Ou peut &#234;tre comme &#231;a vite fait dans l'escalier, ou au rez-de-chauss&#233;e, allez savoir.

Bref.
J'ai choisi cette entr&#233;e en mati&#232;re pour vous faire savoir que si contact visuel il y a eu, il a &#233;t&#233; peu marquant. 
Ca ne m'emp&#234;che pourtant pas de connaitre assez bien votre vie priv&#233;e. Oui, j'ai l'ou&#239;e fine. 
Et je tiens &#224; am&#233;liorer votre quotidien, car tous les jours je constate que celui-ci ne doit pas &#234;tre facile facile. 
je sais, je ne suis qu'amour de mon prochain, d&#233;vouement, don de soi.

C'est pourquoi j'ai pris la libert&#233; de vous acheter :
- pour la nuit, un assortiment de ces machins &#224; pulv&#233;riser dans la bouche (et le nez aussi je crois, vous v&#233;rifierez, je n'ai pas pris le temps de lire les notices) qui aident &#224; mieux dormir. Enfin &#231;a aidera surtout votre femme, je pense. A priori, vous, vous dormez bien. je tiens d'ailleurs &#224; vous t&#233;moigner mon admiration : pour faire autant de bruit en dormant et ne pas se r&#233;veiller soi-m&#234;me, il faut certainement beaucoup de talent. 
A moins que vous n'ayez des probl&#232;mes auditifs, ce qui m'am&#232;ne &#224; mon deuxi&#232;me pr&#233;sent :

- Pour le jour, un de ces appareils miniaturis&#233;s appel&#233; "sonotone".  Utilis&#233; correctement (c'est &#224; dire mis dans le bon orifice et tourn&#233; sur la position "marche") il devrait vous aider durant la journ&#233;e &#224; mieux entendre votre entourage, ET SURTOUT &#224; mieux vous entendre vous-m&#234;me. Ca devrait vous permettre d'&#233;viter de vous &#233;gosiller &#224; chaque phrase. Vous constaterez par la m&#234;me occasion que non, non, vous n'avez pas ce petit filet de voix tout fr&#234;le que vous pensez avoir. Il s'agirait plut&#244;t d'un bel organe au demeurant.

Voil&#224;, j'esp&#232;re que ces quelques pr&#233;sents aideront &#224; ramener le calme et la s&#233;r&#233;nit&#233; chez vous. 
Ne me remerciez pas, j'y tiens, votre bien-&#234;tre est tr&#232;s important pour moi.

Bisous.
Sign&#233; : un voisin du dessus anonyme.


PS : Il va de soi que si vos probl&#232;mes auditifs ne s'am&#233;liorent pas d'ici quelques temps, j'envisagerai de faire poser chez moi le beau parquet flottant dont je r&#234;ve depuis si longtemps. Et j'ach&#233;terai de belles chaussures &#224; talons pour ma douce et tendre moiti&#233; pour &#233;quilibrer. Si le bruit que vous faites ne vous g&#234;ne pas vous-m&#234;me, j'ose esp&#233;rer que le d&#233;sagr&#233;ment sera pour vous minime. Hein oui?


----------



## bobbynountchak (25 Avril 2007)

Cher voisine.


J'ai cru remarquer que vous viviez avec votre fille. 
Malgré les liens forts qui vous unissent à coup sûr, j'imagine aisément que supporter ainsi sa progéniture au quotidien peut être source de tensions passagères de temps à autres...

En fait, je n'imagine pas du tout, je suis au courant.
Vous me direz, quatre ou cinq petites engueulades par semaine à 170 décibels chacune, c'est normal entre une mère et une fille qui vivent seules sous le même toit. 
On se chamaille gentiment, quoi. 

J'ai imaginé que, peut être, éventuellement, la source de vos petits conflits pouvait être la cuisine, le manger, la bouffe. 
C'est pourquoi j'ai déposé au pied de votre porte un assortiment de couteaux de cuisine (je les ai aiguisés personnellement), un hachoir à viande, une scie à os, une pelle et une pioche. (hasard total, les deux dernières étaient en promo à Casto® je n'ai pas pu résister, je suis un amoureux des belles choses. Et puis quand on aime, on ne compte pas.  )

J'ose espérer que ces menus objets vous aideront à améliorer le quotidien de votre fille et SURTOUT le vôtre. 

Cordialement
Un voisin d'en face anonyme.

PS : vous savez que je suis toujours prêt à aider mon prochain. N'hésitez pas à frapper à ma porte, même en pleine nuit, si jamais vous avez besoin de menus services, pour des tâches que vous ne pourriez accomplir seule dans le futur. (comme creuser un trou dans le parc en face, ou tendre des bâches dans votre salle de bains...)


----------



## Bassman (25 Avril 2007)

T'as un beau panel de voisins sympathiques et tout et tout dis moi mon Bobby.


----------



## bobbynountchak (25 Avril 2007)

Cher habitant anonyme de mon immeuble.

Je ne sais pas ou tu habites exactement. (je peux te tutoyer, hein?)
Je trouve &#231;a regrettable, mais tu sais ce que c'est, ces vieux b&#226;timent r&#233;sonnent tellement, il est parfois difficile de savoir d'ou provient un bruit, m&#234;me r&#233;p&#233;titif.

Je trouve &#231;a d'autant plus regrettable que j'aimerais beaucoup te rencontrer.
Oui.
Pour te pr&#233;venir.
En effet, tu sembles avoir un ami insistant qui cherche &#224; te joindre absolument &#224; peu pr&#232;s tous les jours. 
Le probl&#232;me c'est que tu n'es jamais l&#224; quand il t&#233;l&#233;phone. 
Tu ne peux donc pas d&#233;crocher quand il t'appelle. C'est ballot.

C'est d'autant plus ballot que ton ami semble avoir un besoin vital de te joindre... 
Au point de t&#233;l&#233;phoner tous les quarts d'heure...
je sais que ton ami est libre tous les jours de la semaine de 16H &#224; 19H, et qu'il gaspille tout son temps libre &#224; tenter de te joindre sans succ&#232;s. J'en suis malheureux pour lui, tu ne peux pas savoir.

C'est pourquoi j'aimerais te rencontrer, pour t'offrir, au choix : un t&#233;l&#233;phone avec r&#233;pondeur int&#233;gr&#233;, un marteau, ou un fusil de chasse.

Je suis au quatri&#232;me, premi&#232;re porte &#224; gauche, n'h&#233;site pas &#224; venir me voir pour prendre ton beau cadeau.

plein de poutous.
Un voisin impatient de te rencontrer.



EDIT :


> T'as un beau panel de voisins sympathiques et tout et tout dis moi mon Bobby.



A-DO-RA-BLES! 
(Remarque, comme ils sont tous sourds, la musique &#224; burnes jusqu'&#224; 6H du matin &#231;a ne les a jamais d&#233;rang&#233;. Faut bien qu'il y ait des avantages. )


----------



## Bassman (25 Avril 2007)

Bon, je surfe sur la vague du Bobby, c'est l'heure de se d&#233;fouler des voisins semble t'il.


Mes chers voisins, et particuli&#232;rement du dessus,

Comme vous le savez sans doutes, nous vivons ma femme et moi au rez-de-chauss&#233;e. Vous ne manquez pas de nous dire bonsoir et autre bon appetit lorsque nous d&#238;nons dans notre joli petit jardin avec, &#233;ventuellement, des amis.

Cependant, ch&#232;re voisine du dessus, vous &#234;tes pas sans savoir que pour profiter du jardin, je passe un peu de temps &#224; l'entretenir. J'aimerais vraiment, mais alors vraiment beaucoup que vos m&#233;gots arr&#234;tent de "malencontreusement" tomber &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de votre cendrier.
Vu le nombre de m&#233;gots que je retrouve, il me semble urgent de palier &#224; ce probl&#232;me, soit par la consultation d'un ophtalmologue, soit par celle d'un neurologue.
Car la quantit&#233;, proche du paquet quotidien, d&#233;note soit d'une vue de pr&#232;s tr&#232;s m&#233;diocre, dont vous n'avez peut &#234;tre pas conscience, soit d'un Parkinson.

Dans tous les cas, des solutions existent. Et au pire, je veux bien vous offrir des patchs pour vous aider &#224; arreter de fumer, &#224; la condition bien entendu que je ne retrouve pas les patchs usit&#233;s dans la pelouse de mon petit carr&#233; de jardin.


D'autre part, j'ai bien conscience que beaucoup d'entre vous dans notre immeuble commencent le travail de bonne heure, ou que vos enfants maintenant adolescents, voir post ado, aiment &#224; sortir faire la "teuf" le soir.
J'ai aussi conscience que la porte de l'interphone est relativement lourde.

Je ne pense pas en revanche qu'il vous soit impossible de prendre garde a ce qu'elle ne claque pas syst&#233;matiquement comme un &#233;l&#233;phant qui se jetterait du 4&#232;me &#233;tage (Non, Madame X, je ne parlais pas de vous pr&#233;cis&#233;ment, malgr&#233; votre surpoids &#233;vident).

Avec une &#233;paisseur de mur entre la porte d'interphone et mon salon, ce claquement syst&#233;matique a des heures frisant l'ind&#233;cence, arrive a nous vriller les tympans.

Je ne doute pas donc, qu'il serait souhaitable pour vous d'y faire attention, tout &#231;a dans un soucis de m&#233;nager votre oreille interne. Je ne voudrais pas que votre audition souffre d'une perte m&#234;me minime.

PS : Dimanche soir, nous d&#238;nons chez mes parents, donc vous pouvez y aller, nous ne rentreront pas de bonne heure.

PS : La porte d'acc&#232;s au garage souterrain est situ&#233; a l'int&#233;rieur du b&#226;timent, apr&#232;s la porte d'interphone, et le garage est lui m&#234;me ferm&#233; a l'autre bout par une porte automatique. Je ne pense donc pas qu'il soit n&#233;cessaire pour la grognasse qui rentre avant moi chaque soir de fermer cette porte &#224; double tour.

D'autant plus quand je rentre avec les bras charg&#233;s de courses, et que je suis approximativement &#224; une dizaine de m&#232;tres derri&#232;re vous.
Je risquerais de penser que vous le faites dans l'esprit de m'emmerder et je ne manquerais pas de vous repasser la jupe en passant en moto le matin.


----------



## Bassman (25 Avril 2007)

_Tiens j'ai oublié mon courrier important du jour._

Cher Monsieur,

Je suis dans le regret de vous annoncer qu'il me sera impossible de vous restituer le rétroviseur de votre Laguna.

J'ai dû procéder à l'ablation de celui ci en urgence, après que, nous ayons, un collègue motard et moi même, diagnostiqué un comportement incohérent et agressif de votre véhicule préféré.

Je suis peiné, mais je me dois de vous dire qu'il serait préférable pour votre sécurité, et celle des autres utilisateurs du réseau routier, que vous fassiez euthanasier cette voiture, et que vous retrouviez un status de piéton, bien plus sûr au demeurant.

Cette opération a été réalisée avec la technique dite de la botte de moto levée. Le seul effet que l'anesthésie (technique du klaxon) a eu, fut un magistral majeur levé en ma direction.


Je comprend bien votre colère, mais votre véhicule à failli me mordre et provoquer la chute du miens par l'intermédiaire d'une queue de poisson. Il est donc exclus que je puisse vous rendre votre rétroviseur droit, car la méthode d'ablation, ne m'a pas permis de m'en saisir. 
Soyez conscient que de toutes façons je ne voudrais vous le rendre, cet accessoire n'étant que purement esthétique, il ne vous est donc d'aucune utilité.

En ce qui concerne le rétroviseur gauche, je vous enjoins a contacter l'autre motard, je n'étais pas en charge de l'ablation de celui-ci.


Je vous pries, monsieur, d'accepter mon indifférence la plus totale. Et croyez bien, monsieur, qu'à notre prochaine rencontre, nous nous occuperons de votre rétroviseur central.

Bisous,
Ton bassou.


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Avril 2007)

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## NioubyNerd (27 Avril 2007)

Il paraît qu'il n'y a pas qu'aux lettres qu'on ne répond pas, parfois.

Ça marche aussi avec les baisers.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Avril 2007)

Tr&#232;s chers conducteurs de Peugeot 103SP kit Polini &#224; guidon torsad&#233; , 

Vous avez niqu&#233; les r&#233;tro de ma Laguna, je me vois oblig&#233; de contacter vos parents. 
Non mais.


----------



## da capo (27 Avril 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Très chers conducteurs de Peugeot 103SP kit Polini à guidon torsadé ,
> 
> Vous avez niqué les rétro de ma Laguna, je me vois obligé de contacter vos parents.
> Non mais.



Bassman roule en 103 SP ?

Trop drôle !


----------



## NioubyNerd (27 Avril 2007)

Chère voisine du dessous,

Cela me touche beaucoup (en tout bien tout honneur) que vous honoriez ma porte peinte en blanc cassé d'un message privé donc le scotch, bien attaché à votre missive, porte encore ce petit carré blanc cassé qui manque, du coup, désormais sur ma porte

Hier, j'ai entendu un petit bruit sur mon palier : j'ai regardé à la porte, c'était la dépressive-suicidaire voisine d'en face qui, regardait, à l'instar d'un Mister Bean, dans ma direction. Je la trouvais bizarre. Elle n'a pas sonné, je n'ai pas ouvert.

C'est donc en découvrant ce matin votre mot qui me mit de fort bonne humeur avant d'aller travailler que je compris les raisons de sa curiosité. Elle lisait MON courrier (on avait dit, pas de copie ouverte, bordel !!!).

Ainsi, donc, on traînerait nos chaises ?

J'ai un chat, effectivement, qui se frotte aux pieds de chaise, et cela fait un peu de bruit.

Mais vu qu'on en parle, je voulais à mon tour vous faire part des petites remarques que je m'étais retenu de vous balancer à la gueule, par peur de faire preuve de cette mesquinerie qui vous caractérise donc désormais et _definitely_ si bien :

- vous astiquez trop : le ménage, l'aspirateur à deux heures du mat, qui cogne dans les plaintes, ça craint !

- vous jouissez trop : les plaintes et les râles (ravi pour vous) que j'entends un soir du deux pendant que c'est au tour de Monsieur d'astiquer Madame, résonnent inexorablement jusqu'à nos oreilles, pourtant parfois endormies (mais non je ne suis pas jaloux : t'as vu ta tronche ? :love

- Monsieur n'astique pas assez : Un soir sur deux, pas le jour du ménage, ni l'autre jour du oui-oui-OUI-OUIIIII- OH OUIIIIIIIIII*IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIAAAARRRRGGGHH !*, je trouve que vous devriez arrêter de vous quitter pour toujours, avec bagarres, pertes et fracas, à quatre heures du mat, en claquant la porte et en vous insultant. Si Monsieur ne vous a pas honorée (de Balzac - Ok je sors), ce soir, soyez sûr qu'il en mettra un double coup demain : j'ai les preuves, je tiens un planning !

- Ravi que vous ayiez le Dolby Surround, un méga 5.1 de 6 x 1000 Watts, dans un 60 m2, mais, s'il vous plaît, si votre animal de mari se met à écouter un rap de merde à 300 Db, demandez-lui, AU MOINS, de le faire pendant votre ménage, vos coïts ou vos bastons. Ça nous laissera un peu de temps pour dormir.

Voire nous aimer en silence.

Amicalement,

Le gros con du haut !
*
*


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2007)

Chers voisins,
je vous comprends.

Les voisins, c'est la plaie.

Ca pullule, ça se plaint, ça fait du bruit, ça a des habitudes bizares à des heures indues, ça écoute de la zique de merde, regarde la télé quand vous voulez faire la sieste (et vice-versa), s'habille comme des sacs et cuisinent parfois des trucs qui sentent mauvais.

En bref, les voisins, c'est un peu comme les collègues de bureau, les cousins qui votent FN ou, tout simplement, les cons, il y en a trop et on s'en débarrasserait bien.

Heureusement, les pires sont aussi les plus rares : ceux qui viennent vous faire ch... en tentant de discuter avec vous, calmement, et en face de vos problèmes de voisinage.

Une plaie, j'vous dis !


----------



## NioubyNerd (27 Avril 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Heureusement, les pires sont aussi les plus rares : ceux qui viennent vous faire ch... en tentant de discuter avec vous, calmement, et en face de vos problèmes de voisinage.





 tu me vois descendre et dire à ma voisine : "Tu baises trop fort, tu sais ?"


----------



## La mouette (27 Avril 2007)

Monsieur le fonctionnaire,

A l'heure o&#249; les automobilistes se font verbaliser sur Youtube, o&#249; la moindre trace d'ADN suffit pour vous confondre, o&#249; vos donn&#233;es personnelles sont accessibles &#224; tous en quelques lignes de code, je me permet de vous envoyer une fois de plus ce courrier, disparu comme par miracle dans cet oc&#233;an technologique.
Certes les 4 pr&#233;c&#233;dents &#233;tait en recommand&#233;es, et celui-ci en courrier simple. Bien entendu il s'est perdu, &#233;videmment votre chef prendra la d&#233;cision &#224; son retour de vacances, sans aucun doute vous &#234;tes d&#233;sol&#233;, d&#233;bord&#233;, &#224; la porte du burn out, mais pour une fois, &#224; votre retour de votre 15&#232;me pose caf&#233;, fa&#238;tes quelque chose de diff&#233;rent ... int&#233;ressez-vous 15 secondes &#224; votre travail  et fa&#238;tes le .. un peu..
Dites vous que toute l'&#233;nergie que vous d&#233;pensez pour ne pas le faire, est aussi contraignante, que de simplement le faire, m&#234;me sans plaisir.

Rdv &#224; la f&#234;te de la bi&#232;re..


----------



## Bassman (27 Avril 2007)

Bah ui 

C'est d'ailleurs assez rigolo &#224; faire.
Je l'ai fait quand je vivais encore chez mes parents, la fille du voisin du dessus, prenait visiblement son pied, ou le laissait croire, &#224; des heures difficiles pour moi.

Un jour je l'ai crois&#233; dans les escaliers, et lui ai dit, que si elle semblait s'&#233;clater au lit, j'aurais bien aim&#233; qu'elle le fasse un peu plus en silence. D'abord pour elle m&#234;me, et ensuite pour ceux qui l'entendent, et subisse &#231;a.

Elle est devenue rouge tomate, moi mort de rire, et depuis, elle y fait attention, et c'est devenue une amie (non on a pas couch&#233; ensemble)


----------



## NioubyNerd (27 Avril 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :rateau:
> C'est super-dommage, pourtant tu avais choisi le bon angle d'attaque !





Non, non, en tout cas, pas pour la mienne, de voisine


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2007)

NioubyNerd a dit:


> tu me vois descendre et dire à ma voisine : "Tu baises trop fort, tu sais ?"


Pourquoi pas ?
Au moins, ça serait marrant.

[Rien à voir, mais ça me travaille, alors...]
J'ai en ce moment, une voisine qui arrose l'immeuble de courriers anonymes pour se plaindre de divers choses - jusqu'à menacer de porter plainte alors qu'on ne sait pas qui elle est et contre qui exactement elle en a.
Je trouve ça pitoyable.
Et, tout bien écrits et drôles que soit les divers problèmes de voisinage que j'ai pu lire ici, je ne peut m'empêcher d'y voir comme une analogie avec cette folle furieuse et comme un léger détournement inutilement revanchard d'un fil par ailleurs interressant et bien trouvé.
[/parenthèse]


----------



## Bassman (27 Avril 2007)

Mes lettres "mortes" le reste rarement. Pour tous les pbs de voisinage que j'ai peu avoir jusqu'&#224; pr&#233;sent, je suis all&#233; trouver les personnes, ou au pire a l'occasion ou je les croisais je leur en ait parl&#233;.

Mais de pouvoir l'&#233;crire ici, avec un ton d&#233;cal&#233;, se l&#226;cher, pouvoir traiter de gros con le voisin qui en a s&#251;rement autant a mon service, &#231;a fait du bien.


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Avril 2007)

Chère amie que je croyais proche.
Tu étais présente dans les bons et les mauvais moments, proche comme on peut l'être quand on partage une amitié quotidienne durant des années.
Tu savais tout, du moindre détail de ma vie et nombreuses sont les décisions prises pour lesquelles j'avais eu besoin de ton avis éclairé.
Il y a un peu plus d'un an, j'ai découvert un mensonge, presque une trahison. Et j'ai pris la décision de ne plus te voir.
Aujourd'hui, comme souvent quand des choses imortantes se passent, ton avis me manque.


----------



## NioubyNerd (27 Avril 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Chère amie que je croyais proche.
> Tu étais présente dans les bons et les mauvais moments, proche comme on peut l'être quand on partage une amitié quotidienne durant des années.
> Tu savais tout, du moindre détail de ma vie et nombreuses sont les décisions prises pour lesquelles j'avais eu besoin de ton avis éclairé.
> Il y a un peu plus d'un an, j'ai découvert un mensonge, presque une trahison. Et j'ai pris la décision de ne plus te voir.
> Aujourd'hui, comme souvent quand des choses imortantes se passent, ton avis me manque.



Cher ami que je croyais loin.

Tu étais absent dans les mauvais et les bons moments, loin comme on peut l'être quand on ne s'est toujours pas croisés.
Tu ne savais rien, pas même l'existence de ma vie et nombreuses sont les décisions prises pour lesquelles je pensais avoir besoin d'un avis de quiconque sauf toi.
Il y a un peu plus de deux ans, j'ai découvert une vérité, presque une amitié. Et la vie a pris la décision de nous faire nous rencontrer, avec un camion de pompier et tout. Et j'ai pris la décision de te revoir.
Aujourd'hui, comme souvent quand des choses importantes se passent, ton avis m'aide. Et quand je ne le veux pas, tu es désagréable en me parlant de grain, et tout, et tout


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Avril 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Et, tout bien écrits et drôles que soit les divers problèmes de voisinage que j'ai pu lire ici, je ne peut m'empêcher d'y voir comme une analogie avec cette folle furieuse et comme un léger détournement inutilement revanchard d'un fil par ailleurs interressant et bien trouvé.




Je me sens un peu visé parce que c'est moi qui ai commencé avec les voisins.
J'ai surtout voulu redonner un ton un peu plus léger à un fil qui devenait de plus en plus maussade et nostalgique. Ce n'était pas un détournement : l'idée de départ c'est de laisser des lettres mortes, sur quelque ton que ce soit.

Ca faisait plusieurs pages qu'on était dans un registre, j'ai voulu changer un peu, parce que c'est aussi sa diversité qui fait l'intérêt du sujet. 

Et toc, paf, dans sa gueule au Ponk, non mais ho, hé, merde!


----------



## stephaaanie (27 Avril 2007)

C'est &#233;trange cette fin d'ann&#233;e, vous ne trouvez pas?

Ces derniers mois, chaque semaine nous avons partag&#233; des soir&#233;es arros&#233;es de bi&#232;res belges, de vin des meilleurs crus... Les plus arrach&#233;s d'entre vous sont m&#234;me all&#233;s jusqu'&#224; commander avec moi les fameux ti-punchs de ce bistrot m&#233;morable de la rue Saint-Pattern. Vous savez : ces ti-punchs si largement servis en &#233;change de quatre petits euros. Quel bonheur.

Tant de discussions, de rigolades, de gaiet&#233;, de d&#233;rision... et de retours titubants.

Je l'avoue : tout ceci fut tr&#232;s agr&#233;able, mais d&#233;sormais mes amis, sachez que durant les 8 semaines qui arrivent, vous &#234;tes tous r&#233;duits au statut de simples adversaires. Le sprint final s'annonce rude, il faut maintenant se concentrer sur le but ultime de toute cette p&#233;paration sans quoi les efforts fournis perdront tout leur sens. Et &#231;a, je le refuse.

Je vous pr&#233;viens : seulement 243 postes sont disponibles cette session, et bien sachez qu'il y en aura un pour moi. Oui, pour ma pomme. Je vous le dis tout net. La plupart d'entre vous sont si jeunes, n'ont encore jamais rencontr&#233; ce jury que personnellement je connais si bien. En cons&#233;quence, je vous saurais gr&#233; de conc&#233;der &#224; me voir passer devant vous. Et avec le sourire s'il vous plait.

Vous &#234;tes gentils.

Bien &#224; vous,

Votre doyenne.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2007)

Cher 'foiré d'ex patron.

Il m'est désormais salutaire de vous dire à quel point un travail basique ne correspondant pas du tout à mon profil me permet de me réconcilier avec le monde du travail.
Vous avez bridé pendant deux ans mon désir d'aller de l'avant sous le seul prétexte que vous étiez mon supérieur. Vous avez été d'abord surpris que je fasse des besognes subalternes avec le sourire, vous avez été choqué de voir que j'en redemandais, tout simplement parce que l'entreprise en avait besoin. Vous auriez aimé me voir palir, fléchir et pleurer afin de me consoler et d'apparaître en héros. Vous auriez aimé avoir l'occasion de tendre la main quand cela vous chantais. 
Je suis d'abord fière de moi, car je n'ai jamais accepté cette main tendue innoportune et à double tranchant. Je suis contente de vous avoir cassé les pieds les derniers temps.
Je suis heureuse d'avoir imposer la proposition du café matinal inlassablement, d'avoir tenté même vainement le lien sociable du matin : très important.
Je n'ai pas cédé au chantage du frustré.

Aujourd'hui, contrairement à ce que vous pensez cela porte ses fruits. Vous me croyez butée (les apparences étaient contre moi), incapable de m'adapter, pédante, récalcitrante et "trop motivé" (je vous cite) !
On me renvoie désormais l'image d'une personne compétente, adaptable, "fidèle au poste". On me dit de prendre mon temps au café, on me montre ma fiche d'heure pour vérification ...
On me souris ...

Ce sont des choses simples, cher 'foiré, mais vous êtes passé à côté !

A bon entendeur.

Votre ex-apprentie.


----------



## CouleurSud (27 Avril 2007)

Ch&#232;re et vieille amie,

Tu t'es lev&#233;e un jour, il y a longtemps, contre la superstition et les traditions.

A l'&#233;poque, j'&#233;tais encore un guerrier, mais je t'ai vu grandir, car, au fond, tu nous resemblais, mais avec une image diff&#233;rente.

Comme chez nous, tu as institu&#233; un espace centr&#233;, cette sph&#232;re o&#249; on pouvait s'abstraire des contingences de la vie pour parler d'autre chose, de ce qui importait vraiment.

Cette sph&#232;re o&#249; nous sommes devenus des individus, des &#233;gaux et des rivaux, cet espace o&#249; nous pouvions donner le meilleur de nous-m&#234;mes. O&#249; nous pouvions montrer ce que nous avions d'unique et d'irrempla&#231;able.

Et puis, tu t'es &#233;clips&#233;e. Les pr&#234;tres ont eu raison de toi.

Mais j'ai assist&#233; &#224; ton retour, lorsque les tr&#244;nes ont vacill&#233;, lorsque tu as boulevers&#233; le vieux monde

Et puis, de nouveau, d'autres ont su te faire taire. Ils avaient le visage de l'implacable n&#233;cesit&#233;, celle des choses qui nous ressemblent, qui s'&#233;changent, mais que nous ne reconnaissons plus 

Encore une fois, tu es revenue pour nous dire que ce monde, nous pouvions en modifier le centre et la p&#233;riph&#233;rie. 

J'&#233;tais l&#224; encore

Pendant quelques instants, j'ai senti la fragilit&#233; de ces barri&#232;res. J'ai vu que, devant nous, le temps &#233;tait ouvert.

Depuis, les horizons se sont ferm&#233;s. 

Mais o&#249; es-tu donc ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Avril 2007)

"L'homme-pluie"​
il pleut ... Enfin ! "Et alors ?" Me dirais-tu peut-être. Et alors ... J'ai compris une chose importante ce soir. Tu es comme la pluie. On ne sait jamais quand elle arrive et quand elle repart. Elle prend toujours au dépourvue. A chaque fois, on l'oublie. Et puis, elle revient sans prévenir. Et on, redécouvre ce que ca fait de le sentir sur son visage et d'être trempée, comme-ci c'était la première fois, à chaque fois. Au début, on l'aime, elle rafraichit et puis à la fin, quand on a les vêtements mouillés qui collent de partout, on la maudit. Alors on a qu'une envie, rester chez soi ou s'abriter au sec et qu'elle s'arrête et qu'elle ne revienne pas, surtout qu'elle ne revienne pas... Et un autre, quand on ne s'y attend pas, quand on n'y pense plus, d'un seul coup, elle est là. Elle coule sur vos cheveux, le long de vos joues, sur le coin de vos lèvres et vous l'aimez, c'est plus fort que vous. Mais attention, ne vous mettez pas à attendre la pluie... Elle n'aime pas çà et elle ne sera jamais là au rendez-vous. Elle est comme çà la pluie, elle fait ce qu'elle veut. N'essayez pas de la maitrisez, vous ne pouvez pas. N'essayez pas de la prévoir, vous ne pouvez pas. N'essayez rien. Surtout n'essayez rien. Laissez la venir et repartir quand elle en a envie. Et surtout, laissez-la couler couler, laisser-la disparaître. LA pluis ne peut être gardée. Elle est comme çà la pluie, elle fait ce qu'elle veut. Alors un conseil : dès qu'elle n'est plus là, oubliez-la. Et peut-être qu'un jour, quand vous aurez arrêté de chercher les nuages, elle reviendra.

Une nuit, il y avait du tonnerre quand nous avons fait l'amour. J'aurais dû me souvenir à ce moment-là, que derrière le tonnerre, arrive souvent la pluie.

Xxxxxxx​


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Avril 2007)

NioubyNerd a dit:


> Cher ami que je croyais loin.
> 
> Tu étais absent dans les mauvais et les bons moments, loin comme on peut l'être quand on ne s'est toujours pas croisés.
> Tu ne savais rien, pas même l'existence de ma vie et nombreuses sont les décisions prises pour lesquelles je pensais avoir besoin d'un avis de quiconque sauf toi.
> ...



Merci


----------



## kisbizz (1 Mai 2007)

mon cher(e) futur pr&#233;sident(e)

a l'occasion de votre imminente &#233;lection , une fois que vous serez &#233;lu ,vous devez choisir en priorit&#233; un ministre de la sant&#233; qui devra  &#234;tre tr&#232;s pointilleux

sachez en effet que il y a des doc's qui donnent des arr&#234;ts maladie pour tout et n'importe quoi, surtout pour n'importe quoi a qui n'ont vraiment pas besoin 

gr&#226;ce a cela je vais encore passer 15 jours de pur d'enfer que je me serais bien pass&#233;

non, je ne vais pas moi aussi demander un arr&#234;t , pas la peine d'agrandir l'immense trou    d&#233;ficitaire ,  il y a deja trop de  jours f&#233;ri&#233; en ce mois ci et m&#234;me de cela je m'en serai pass&#233;


un  fid&#232;le et fatigu&#233; &#233;lecteur :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2007)

_Chères années, rudes années,

Que vous m'avez semblé longues parfois lorsque mes amis s'en allaient, lorsque mourraient parents et proches, lorsque, parmi l'été, vos mariages faisaient porter sur moi le poids de leur absence ! Que je vous ai haï alors, tandis que d'autres, sous les fleurs, vibraient d'amours qui n'avaient pourtant rien pour me plaire, de me faire si lourdement sentir à quel point j'étais seul !

Chères années de ma jeunesse, tristes années, laides années, si je vous écris aujourd'hui, ce n'est pas pour vous pendre au fil d'une amertume à laquelle s'est toujours refusé mon cur. Je n'assassine pas mes souvenirs : je leur survis ; je ne tue pas les ombres : je choisis simplement la lumière. Rassurez-vous, pauvres années, je n'ai pas l'âme sanguinaire.

Si je viens vers vous désormais, c'est pour vous tenir dans mes bras, pour consoler le gros garçon que vous avez si bien tourmenté, lui dire que son temps est venu de monter dans le manège, qu'enfin son bien-aimé a paru dans le soir étoilé. Si je vous reconnais, c'est qu'il fallait sans doute que j'en passe par vous pour mieux le rencontrer celui qui m'aime, que vos contraintes et vos rigueurs ont épuisé toute ma dureté et que, pour son cur sur le mien, vous ne m'avez laissé que ma tendresse.

Chères années passées, dures années, dormez en moi : je n'ai pas de rancune. Votre souvenir renaissant prépare mon bonheur. Votre sourde douleur m'a construit pour aimer. Je vous connais trop bien et de trop près. Je ne vous quitterai plus.

Votre Xavier._


----------



## da capo (2 Mai 2007)

En fait, non.

Merci au mod&#233;rateur de passage d'effacer tout &#231;a.

D&#233;sol&#233;.


----------



## mademoisellecha (2 Mai 2007)

Génial ce fil, je vais squater un moment ici 

 Objet : candidature spontanée

Madame,

Je me permet de vous envoyer la présente afin de solliciter un emploi de vendeuse dans votre magasin. 

(...)

Il me tient vraiment à coeur de travailler dans le prêt à porter, madame, car voyez vous je suis moi même férue de vêtements, du genre j'ai un placard qui te ferait faire une crise d'apoplexie de jalousie mais bon là n'est pas la question, j'adore, disais-je donc, les vêtements. En cela, les -30% de réduction accordés au personnel de votre magasin sont pour moi, inévitablement, un avantage de taille parmi les différents aspects du métier de vendeuse en prêt-à-porter, à savoir, au hasard, la paye au lance-pierre, les médisances des collègues mieux ou moins bien (la méchanceté est partout) foutues que vous, et les vociférations des dames parce que *trop scandaleux, il n'y a plus de 42*, ce à quoi - haute injustice - il est interdit de répondre "*fallait pas forcer sur les after eight*"; entre nous soit dit, un petit conseil de solidarité féminine ne fait jamais de mal et je ne vois pas pourquoi ce dernier est si souvent mal pris. 
Bref, je suis on ne peut plus motivée pour avoir -30%  (merci roberto :love: ) pour me joindre à votre équipe, au service de laquelle j'aimerais mettre mes compétences à profit ainsi que mes qualités de contact et d'organisation ainsi que, bien sûûûûûr :love: , ma passion. 
J'ajoute simplement que j'ai tellement squaté vos cabines d'essayage que je fais partie à présent du club très privé des gens qui comprennent la magie qui rattache un soutien-gorge à son cintre, et vous savez comme moi que ce noeud n'est pas une mince affaire. Savoir rattacher un soutien gorge à son cintre est à mes yeux un plus irréfutable pour exercer dans votre domaine.

Je me tiens à votre entière disposition pour (...) 

L'original, que je viens d'envoyer chez H&*, sonne autrement moins vrai :/


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Mai 2007)

Monsieur DURUT,

Client assidu du sex shop de la gare de NICE depuis de nombreuses années, je me permets de vous contacter afin de solliciter un poste de testeur de sex toys.

En effet, passionné par la chignole, je suis un trés fin connaisseur en ce domaine.

Inventeur du godemichet "tête d'escargot" dont les antennes vous chatouillent partout, je suis aussi à l'avant garde en terme de poupées gonflables, puisqu'inventeur de la chèvre gonflable qui obtient actuellement un franc succés en Guyanne...

J'espère que vous serez sensible à mes arguments, m'évitant ainsi de passer à votre magasin pour vous fracasser la tronche à coup de vibro en cas de refus non motivé.

Votre déjà dévoué
Gérard.


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Mai 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> afin de solliciter un poste de testeur de sex toys.



Tu peux aussi envoyer ton CV ici pour des tests de l'extrême.


----------



## jugnin (2 Mai 2007)

_Monsieur le directeur,

Cette après-midi, j'étais posé tranquillou en salle de pause, en train de siroter un café en compagnie des habitués du lieu. Tout à coup, sans crier gare (il aurait plus manqué que ça), une jeune stagiaire a fait irruption dans la pièce, et par inadvertance, nous a montré ses fesses. C'était très aimable__ de sa part, bien qu'un peu déplacé. C'est d'ailleurs pour cette raison qu'un épouventail est arrivé, pour lui signifier aimablement ce qu'il en pensait, lui, de cette exhibition improvisée. Cela ne m'a point surpris : les épouventails ont une plus grande propension à garder la tête froide que nous autres, simples buveurs de café. Toujours est-il que s'en est suivi un ping-pong des plus divertissants entre les deux intéressés. Et puis un vieux briscard est venu y mettre son grain de sel, alors l'épouventail s'est improvisé gérontologue, attaquant son aîné sur le terrain douteux de la testostérone. Tout ça est fort incongru, mais néanmoins amusant.

Monsieur le directeur, je tenais à vous remercier de tenir à notre disposition cet espace d'entretien du lien social, qui plus est intergénérationnel, qu'est la salle de la machine café.

_


----------



## CouleurSud (10 Mai 2007)

Cher P.

Je pense que tu dois te souvenir

Au fond, non, je m'&#233;gare. L&#224; o&#249; tu es, tu ne peux pas avoir de souvenirs, puisque tu es souvenir

C'est moi qui suis la m&#233;moire

Donc, je me souviens

Un jour o&#249; je parlais du risque, j'ai vu ton regard

Par dessus ce qui nous s&#233;parait, une estrade

Et puis, nous avons ski&#233; ensemble. Des pentes terribles, loin des des chemins convenus.  Tu voulais toujours descendre le plus vite. Et moi aussi. Je ne voulais rien c&#233;der. Mais tu &#233;tais plus jeune que moi. Et j'ai fini par m'avouer vaincu. Tu allais plus vite que moi

Mais pourquoi si vite ? Je crois que tu allais trop vite

Ensuite, nous nous sommes rencontr&#233;s encore sur d'autres surfaces, avec d'autres neiges

Un jour, un m&#233;tro nous a s&#233;par&#233;

Ta m&#232;re nous a dit que ton visage &#233;tait rest&#233; intact (enfin, c'est ce que lui a dit le conducteur de la rame)

Le risque...

Ce n'est pas qu'un sujet de dissertation


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Mai 2007)

Cher habitant de mon immeuble.

Je m'inquiète pour toi.
Si si, vraiment. 
J'ai remarqué ton attachement à signaler aux touristes égarés qui osent se garer en bas de chez nous que ce petit bout de bitume inutile est une propriété privée. 
J'ai aussi remarqué que la meilleure façon que tu aies trouvé de manifester ton courroux est de faire appel à la fourrière.  

Je note qu'en général les fautifs comprennent assez bien le message...

J'ai cependant remarqué que depuis peu, ta méthode a évolué.
Et a, du coup, perdu en efficacité.
Mais oui, regarde :
Quand tu appelles la fourrière, la voiture qui te gêne quitte les lieux assez vite.
Or là, la Punto noire qui te gêne tellement est à la même place depuis 5 jours.
Hé oui, mon ami, quand on crève les 4 pneus d'une automobile, elle ne peut plus repartir. 
C'est mathématique.

Or, la saison touristique approche à grands pas, et j'ai bien peur que tu nous fasse un ulcère, avec toutes ces autos aux pneus crevés qui vont squatter le bas si précieux de notre résidence.
Penses-y. 

Au passage, voudrais-tu me confirmer ton identité?
J'aimerais en effet te mettre en contact avec le propriétaire de la punto noire, afin qu'il puisse te présenter les plates excuses qu'il te doit assurément.


----------



## fable (13 Mai 2007)

Faut de tout pour faire un monde mais la je suis assez sidéré !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2007)

_Ch&#232;re Ile de Malte,

Tu as &#233;t&#233; mise sous les feux de l'actualit&#233; ces derniers temps en raison de vacances controvers&#233;es d'un certain NS.
Mais tout ce battage m&#233;diatique, malgr&#233; la pr&#233;sence d'un bateau dans l'affaire, a fait oublier &#224; beaucoup le probl&#232;me &#233;pineux que tu repr&#233;sentes pour notre petite plan&#232;te en souffrance : tu offres &#224; de nombreux raffiots pourris le fameux "pavillon de complaisance", et notamment &#224; des p&#233;troliers qui ne tiennent encore debout que par la peinture qui recouvre la rouille leur servant de coque. Le tristement c&#233;l&#232;bre Erika qui s'est rompu en deux face &#224; notre littoral Atlantique, vomissant son brut lourd sur nos c&#244;tes, battait justement pavillon maltais.
Ainsi avec d'autres &#233;tats vertueux comme les Bahamas ou le Lib&#233;ria, tu sers de puissants int&#233;r&#234;ts financiers. Enfin bon, nous sommes tous aussi un peu fautifs car on aime bien remplir les r&#233;servoirs de nos bagnoles pour aller se ballader... Mais &#231;&#224; n'excuse pas tout. Comme, par exemple, depuis que tu es rentr&#233;e dans l'Union Europ&#233;enne, d'exercer toutes sortes de blocages contre la mise en place d'une r&#233;glementation plus drastique en mati&#232;re de transports maritimes dans les eaux de l'Union (double coque obligatoire pour les p&#233;troliers par exemple). Pour le coup, tu es bien copine avec la Gr&#232;ce et ses nombreux armateurs pour t'associer avec elle dans ce lobbying du "apr&#232;s moi le d&#233;luge"._


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2007)

S.,​
Je suis d&#233;sol&#233;. 
Je t'ai dit une bonne fois pour toute adieu pour arr&#233;ter le supplice amer.
Tu souffrais par ma faute. D&#233;sormais tu iras mieux, gr&#226;ce &#224; H. qui attend avec impatience que tu sois enfin seule pour te sauter dessus, gr&#226;ce &#224; mon absence aussi.
Et je m'en rejouis. Qu'un autre puisse te voir sous toutes les formes, te toucher, t'embrasser et te faire l'amour, c'est sublime.
Tout ce toi que j'ai mis plus d'un an &#224; apprivoiser, &#224; comprendre et &#224; maltraiter m&#233;rite le bonheur ailleurs. Dans un terrier de gentilles b&#234;tises et de semblant de vie.

Mes paumes et la pulpe de mes doigts t'ont d&#233;j&#224; si bien oubli&#233;es.
Tu n'es plus qu'un souvenir couleur pastel parmis elles.

J'ai tent&#233; de t'aimer, sans y arriver. Je ne t'ai jamais aim&#233;, je ne t'aime pas, je ne t'aimerai jamais.
Je d&#233;sire seulement. Ton corps...
Mes corones ont encore pris le dessus. Ton coeur n'a pas trouv&#233; le mien. Ou l'inverse.

Je voulais que tu sois une femme, une artiste et une furie go&#251;t bonbon.
Sal&#233; le soir, sucr&#233; le matin. Te go&#251;ter sans cesse et &#224; chaque fois d&#233;couvrir quelque chose.
Tu ne l'as pas compris. Je ne suis peut &#234;tre pas assez clair. Ou j'en demande trop.

Finallement, tu m'emmerdes. Toi.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2007)

mademoisellecha a dit:


> Objet : candidature spontan&#233;e



Ch&#232;re Madame la G&#233;rante du Magasin xxx de Pr&#234;t-&#224;-Porter,

Je vous recommande chaleureusement d'embaucher sans plus tarder la jeune femme d&#233;nomm&#233;e MademoiselleCha qui vous a r&#233;cemment adress&#233;e une candidature spontan&#233;e pour un poste de vendeuse dans votre enseigne.

En effet, comme elle le mentionne elle-m&#234;me, elle adore les v&#234;tements, les fringues (dans le genre des "sapeurs" Camerounais), et l'une de ses motivations principales pour venir exercer chez vous ses talents est la r&#233;duction de 30&#37; sur vos produits de pr&#234;t-&#224;-porter et accessoires que vous accordez au personnel.
Je ne sais pas si vous vous rendez compte de l'exceptionnelle profitabilit&#233; d'une employ&#233;e comme cette charmante demoiselle : *elle va vous reverser une large partie de son salaire en achats directs !*

Je vous propose d'embl&#233;e pour elle une m&#233;thode de management bas&#233;e sur un taux de r&#233;duction coupl&#233; avec la performance de son chiffre d'affaire de ventes hebdomadaires. Exemple : "Semaine de la Jupe. Si vous arrivez &#224; fourguer cet immonde lot de jupes mal coup&#233;es, vous disposerez samedi de 40% de r&#233;duction !". D'une efficacit&#233; redoutable. Elle va doublement faire cro&#238;tre votre r&#233;sultat : d'une part en mettant toute son &#233;nergie &#224; vendre, d'autre part en devenant elle-m&#234;me votre meilleure cliente !
Le but, bien s&#251;r, est qu'elle vous reverse 100% de son salaire.

Voil&#224; une r&#233;invention moderne, gr&#226;ce aux techniques de gestion des RH les plus avanc&#233;es (_"over-top-power-sales-management system for the profit center"_ ou _"Gestion crit&#233;ris&#233;e de la performance profitabilitable des agents de la force de vente en mode optimis&#233;"_), du vieux principe des grands groupes industriels de la vieille industrie. Les usines Krupp r&#233;cup&#233;raient ainsi une large partie du salaire de leurs employ&#233;s en &#233;tant propri&#233;taires des &#233;piceries, des logements, des lieux de loisirs etc.

Aussi je ne peux que vous encourager &#224; prendre rapidement une d&#233;cision d'embauche favorable pour ladite Demoiselle.

Avec mes salutations les plus profitablement consum&#233;ristes,
V&#244;tre,

Jul29


----------



## rezba (20 Mai 2007)

Salut vieux.
Ça fait deux ans aujourd'hui.
Deux ans qu'il faut que je me débrouille sans ton ombre.
Tu ne me liras pas, ça ne te fait plus rien, tu t'en fous, t'es mort.
Mais je pense à toi. Et au petit tas de cailloux que j'ai fait pour toi, et que je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de retourner voir.


----------



## teo (20 Mai 2007)

C'est ton anniversaire aujourd'hui.

Je me sentais pas de t'appeler, de toute façon, même si tu avais répondu, qu'est ce qu'on se serait dit ? Ca va faire un an qu'on ne s'est pas parlé, ça fait 3 mois que je t'ai écrit et que tu n'as pas répondu à ces mots si durs à laisser sortir et qui m'ont tellement fait du bien, dans ma vie et dans ma tête.

J'ai à peine souhaité que tu penses au mien mercredi dernier et finalement, j'ai bien fait de ne pas espérer (c'est une constante ces derniers temps dans ma vie) et tu as repris tes habitudes d'oublier ces dates si proches, comme quand on avait 20 ans de moins, J et moi. On espérait et on se faisait du mal passé la fin de la soirée et que tu n'avais encore une fois pas appelé. Je vais quand même essayer de t'envoyer une carte dans la semaine, peut-être juste pour quand même te culpabiliser un peu, je ne sais pas. On verra bien.

Tu ne fais plus vraiment partie de ma vie, ça m'embête, mais j'ai d'autres choses à vivre avec ou sans toi, tout dépendra de toi.

Je te serre dans mes bras, je t'aime, toujours et encore.
O


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2007)

Monsieur le Président
Je vous fais un p'tit post
Qui ira au compost
Comme tous vos opposants.
J'ai bien compris, hier soir,
Que nous étions en guerre
Cont' le chomage, faut faire,
Bosser tout l'monde le soir.
Monsieur le Président
J'suis un feignant primaire
Je ne suis pas sur Terre
Pour trimer comme un gland
C'est pas pour vous fâcher
Il faut que je vous dise
Ma décision est prise
Je m'en vais glandouiller.


Monsieur le président
Le mérite est un leurre
Pour masquer le bonheur
Des potes du décideur,
Monsieur le président
Gagner plus, je veux bien,
Mais je n'ai que deux mains
Deux pieds, un' tête et rien
Je ne fais pas le poids
Dans vos jolis contrats
Et puis, les gens que j'aime
Et mes rêves amènes
A les aimer de loin,
A les rêver restreints
Je vivrais un peu moins
Producteur plus qu'humain...

Je finirais viré
Bon pour l'ANPE
Impossible à caser
Comme des milliers de gueux
Qui auront préféré,
Pour un instant, une heure,
Savourer le bonheur
D'être en vie et entier
Plutôt que d'aller suer
Sang et eau en vapeur
A mériter la vie
D'étriqué, de petit
Qui est votre morale
Car glandouiller, c'est mal !
Monsieur le président
Adieu, donc, et bon vent !

(Pfou ! Pas facile de s'attaquer au grand Boris - avant de conspuer mes vers faiblichons, essayez donc !)


----------



## mado (21 Mai 2007)

Je la co-signerais bien ta lettre moi..


----------



## Luc G (21 Mai 2007)

Monsieur PonkHead,

Je tenais, par la présente, à vous assurer de mon soutien dans vos tendances à ne pas confondre l'être et l'avoir. Je sais qu'aujourd'hui, ces tendances ont une certaine tendance à être considérées, suivant les cas, comme déraisonnables sinon répréhensibles, illégitimes à défaut d'être illégales, et pour tout dire signes (barrez l'option inadéquate) soit de manifeste faiblesse du QI, soit de pathologie mentale à traiter par les moyens les plus énergiques.

Ceci étant, sachez que vous ne relevez pas là d'une pathologie aussi rarissime qu'on pourrait le croire et je vous serais gré de me faire part de tout traitement qu'on pourra vous conseiller pour y remédier, ceux que l'on a essayés sur moi ayant lamentablement échoué jusqu'ici.

Veuillez agréer, etc. etc.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2007)

Cher Monsier le Recteur (rectal) de l'universit&#233; de Lausanne,

Le temps me manque, mais je me vois dans l'obligation de vous adresser ce pli vu l'urgence de la situation.
En effet, je cherche &#224; attirer votre attention sur un point qui me tient particuli&#232;rement &#224; coeur. Depuis presque deux ans, je fr&#233;quente les bancs inconfortables de la capitale vaudoise. Et depuis presque deux ans, je suis en d&#233;pression. 
A l'heure o&#249; je vous &#233;crit je devrais dormir sur mes deux oreilles. Ce que vous faites assur&#233;ment. Mais moi, Monsieur le Recteur (rectal), je travaille. Oui Monsieur, n'ayant pas le temps d'aller aux cours, de r&#233;viser pour mes examens prochains, de travailler mes s&#233;minaires et de r&#233;diger mes contr&#244;les continus dans la m&#234;me journ&#233;e, je suis contrainte de le faire la nuit.
Pour tenir le coup, j'ingurgite des antid&#233;presseurs et du caf&#233; glac&#233; au beau milieu de la nuit...
Je sais bien que mes probl&#232;mes personnels ne vous regardent pas et qu'il vous importe peu de les conna&#238;tre, cela dit, je vous serais gr&#233;e de bien vouloir manifester un peu d'humanit&#233; &#224; l'&#233;gard de vos &#233;tudiants.

Je vous adresse, Monsieur le Recteur (rectal), mon plus sinc&#232;re toucher.


Marie A.


P.S: Pour couronner le tout, hier apr&#232;s-midi j'ai perdu un des hommes de ma vie. Non? Toujours pas ? Raclure...





Edit: (Non, pas besoin d'ouvrir un fil, pour moi. J'en ai fini :rateau


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Juin 2007)

Cher monsieur.

Nous ne nous connaissons pas personnellement.
Certains pourraient dire : fort heureusement pour vous.
...
Je suis de ceux-l&#224;.

Passons &#224; la suite, vous allez vite piger...

D'apr&#232;s ce que j'ai cru comprendre, votre potager vous tient &#224; c&#339;ur.
Du coup vous avez du mal &#224; supporter les petites bestioles qui viennent y gratter.
Genre les chats et les lapins.

Oui oui oui.
J'ai la vague impression que mon chat &#224; moi que j'ai est pass&#233; gratter chez vous.
Oui oui oui.

Si j'ai cette impression, c'est tout simplement parce que mon chat &#224; moi que j'ai est revenu chez moi r&#233;cemment avec un plomb dans la couenne...
Co&#239;ncidence troublante, j'ai entendu de petites d&#233;tonations venir de chez vous peu de temps avant.

Oui oui oui.
C'est vrai que si mon chat &#224; moi que j'ai gratte dans votre potager, il y a pr&#233;judice grave : vous aurez facile trois carottes en moins dans votre maigre r&#233;colte...
Vous me direz, vu la gueule de votre jardin, trois carottes &#231;a compte, &#231;a fait au moins le tiers du total.

Je pourrais r&#233;pondre : 180 euros de v&#233;to, vu la gueule de mon salaire, &#231;a fait au moins le tiers du total... Et encore je ne compte pas l'affectif, le chat qui vous laboure les cuisses d&#233;s qu'il y a un truc qui p&#232;te dans la chemin&#233;e, ou qui tombe d'une table... 
Le chat qui passe son temps &#224; pioncer dans la baraque alors qu'il &#233;tait toujours en vadrouille &#224; droite, &#224; gauche...
Ce genre de choses sans importance quoi...

Non non non, entre nous, on ne va pas parler de &#231;a...
Je sais bien que ce genre de langage ne peut pas fonctionner avec vous. 

Cependant (et c'est l&#224; que le hasard fait bien les choses) il se trouve que je maitrise plusieurs langues, dont la votre!
Traduction : je sais comment me mettre &#224; votre niveau!  

Sachez donc, cher monsieur, que certains de mes amis et moi-m&#234;me n'allons plus sur le tr&#244;ne depuis quelques jours...
Non non non.
Maintenant nous allons "au seau". 

Vous l'aurez compris, j'organise une collecte depuis peu : le contenu de chaque seau est r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233; et soigneusement entrepos&#233;, et une fois par semaine, il se peut que malencontreusement, j'en d&#233;verse une partie :
- sur votre voiture (celle &#224; laquelle vous tenez tant, sur le capot de laquelle il y a de faux extracteurs d'air, vous savez, ceux en plastique autocollant qu'on ach&#232;te &#224; Auchan&#169
- dans votre boite aux lettres
- sur votre terrasse
- dans votre piscine (oui, j'y ai facilement acc&#232;s, je sais c'est con)
- sur vos baies vitr&#233;es.

Voil&#224; voil&#224;...
Je dis &#231;a, je ne compte pas l'huile de vidange ni l'acide chlorhydrique, &#231;a ce sont de petits extras qui ne mangent pas de pain... des choses sans importance, quoi, comme plomber des &#234;tres vivants. 

Veuillez accepter, monsieur, l'expression de mes sentiments les plus divers.


PS : en cas de r&#233;clamation, veuillez, monsieur, venir me voir en personne pour me faire part de vos impressions (vu que vous savez d'ou vient le chat &#224; moi que j'ai, j'imagine que &#231;a ne sera pas trop difficile...). Je me ferai un plaisir de vous recevoir pour "discuter". Mais alors mais vraiment...
Tous comptes faits, non... Venez plut&#244;t avec des copains &#224; vous.


----------



## Bassman (5 Juin 2007)

Mon amour,

C'est bizare, je ne sais trop quoi penser, ni comment r&#233;agir.

Tu avais dit oui, que tu souhaitais m'&#233;pouser, et puis l&#224;, tu te r&#233;tractes, comme tu dis &#231;a te fais peur, que tu veux rester libre, et puis les fant&#244;mes de ta famille r&#244;dent.

J'aimerais pouvoir te dire librement que les jugements de ta famille sont des jugements d'arri&#232;r&#233;s, qu'ils sont franchement cons.

Que tous les hommes ne sont pas tous des l&#226;ches, ni des salauds, ni des ordures. Que les femmes ne sont pas &#233;vangiles, que leurs vies rat&#233;es ne nous obligent, ni pr&#233;destinent a louper la n&#244;tre.

J'aimerais pouvoir te dire a coeur ouvert que le mariage ne prive pas de libert&#233;s, aucunes. 
Que part cette privation de libert&#233; que tu ressens, il y a derri&#232;re une volont&#233; de ne pas t'engager, et que se refus d'engagement fait appara&#238;tre une &#233;p&#233;e de Damocl&#232;s au dessus de ma t&#234;te.

Le jour ou &#231;a te saoulera, tu partiras, puisque tu seras "libre".
Et bien moi je veux t'&#233;pouser, car selon mes convictions, je te prouverais pleinement, compl&#232;tement, que je n'accepterais pas de m'enfuir tant qu'une solution peut &#234;tre trouv&#233;e.

Effectivement, cet engagement, je l'ai d&#233;j&#224; pour toi, mais ce que tu m'as dit hier me fait croire que toi non.


Je suis triste, touch&#233; et un peu bless&#233;.
Je ne sais quoi te dire, quoi en penser, et j'ai peur que cela soit une marque d'une sentence qui sera prononc&#233;e un jour.

Je t'aime, mais peut &#234;tre je ne serais plus l&#224; le jour ou enfin tu trouveras que l'homme de ta vie m&#233;rite ce "sacrifice" de "libert&#233;".
Et puis si m&#234;me "l'homme de ta vie" ne suscite pas &#231;a chez toi, alors tu ne te marieras jamais.

Famille de merde aux croyances de bonnes femmes &#224; la con.
Et puis quand bien m&#234;me l'on se tromperais, que notre mariage tomberait a l'eau. De quel droit se permettrait ta famille de venir nous le reprocher, eux qui n'ont pas &#233;t&#233; capable de r&#233;ussir le leur.

Eux qui ne savent d&#233;j&#224; pas ce qu'est le respect.


----------



## teo (6 Juin 2007)

Cher inconnu,
Je ne connais que ton prénom. Peu de chances que l'on se trouve une autre fois, même si tu es du quartier. De toute façon, ça ajouterait quoi à nos vies? Tu n'es pas seul et Paris est grand, les hasards furtifs ne font pas forcément les vies partagées. J'aime cette idée aussi. Ces petits moments ensemble, qu'importe le reste, ce qui est pris n'est plus à prendre. Les trésors, eux, resteront dans nos mémoires, même si les princes charmants sont partis au loin et ne reviendront plus. 

Cette heure et demie ensemble hier soir, humide et sensuelle, je la garderai en mémoire, longtemps, précieusement, le souvenir du goût de ta peau tatouée, tes yeux rieurs, tes muscles et ton bouc, ton total abandon, le ton de ta voix, ton plaisir évident aux caresses de ma barbe et de nos langues qui se cherchent, ton corps nerveux, tes yeux, les récits heureux de tes aventures et ce dernier baiser avant le départ. Merci.

Take care of yourself baby

_Un autre inconnu_


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2007)

Chers Elus Nationalistes,

Attendu que vous habitez dans une belle contrée ;
Attendu que votre ville possède cette forte urbanité que nous ne trouvons ici que dans quelques grandes métropoles ;
Attendu que l'origine de votre langue et de votre peuple se perd dans la nuit des Temps - langue qui quoi qu'on dise se perd peu à peu ; et c'est un fait : je n'y accorde pas de jugement de valeur ni positif ni négatif ;
Attendu qu'il y a un dynamisme économique indéniable dans et autour de votre agglomération, mais avec les inévitables inconvénients que cela entraîne comme la pollution, la surconsommation de l'espace, le coût de la vie pour les ménages modestes ;
Attendu, et cela me chiffonne quant à votre décision, que votre ville a belle et bien été regénérée par des apports extérieurs ;

Je voudrais vous dire que je m'attendais, hélas, à un tel résultat de votre part : avoir choisi l'un des vôtres, en dépit de toute considération de qualité, de parti-pris esthétique et de démarche.
Le problème c'est que vous avez rendue mort-née aux yeux de nous autres, participants européens, cette manifestation qui procédait pourtant d'une idée très féconde.

Je voudrais aussi vous dire que, pour ma part, et venant moi aussi d'une contrée à la forte identité, je ne partage justement pas votre vision de l'identité.
A votre fermeture, j'oppose l'ouverture,
A votre chauvinisme gluant, j'oppose la quête légère de l'universalité à partir des ferments locaux,
A votre sectarisme racial, j'oppose le métissage.

Un poète, je ne sais plus lequel, a dit que l'universel c'est "le local sans les murs".
Mais je doute qu'un jour vous méditiez cette pensée.


----------



## Bassman (7 Juin 2007)

Cher Monsieur,

Il me semble urgent de palier &#224; vos lacunes profondes et encrass&#233;s de gros beauf d'aire d'autoroute.

J'arrive &#224; concevoir que le m&#233;tier de pompiste n'est pas tr&#232;s enrichissant, et donc vous rends encore plus con.

Mais il existe des lois en France (si si les trucs qui font que c'est pas bien de voler, pas bien de tuer, tout ca) qui encadrent et plut&#244;t de mani&#232;re stricte le commerce.

Ainsi donc, vous n'avez aucuns droits d'imposer que seul les 2 roues payent par avance leur plein d'essence. Cela s'appelle de la discrimination. Bon je sais bien depuis le petit nico, ce mot fait 'achement bien, mais seulement quand elle est positive.

Bref, apr&#232;s votre gentil petit message "nan j'allume pas la pompe, tu payes avant", qui invitait fortement au dialogue, je me rend donc &#224; la caisse d'o&#249; vous contr&#244;lez tout &#224; l'aide de vos cam&#233;ras (dont les bandes sont sauvegard&#233;e).

Il est vrai que du coup, ma moto immatricul&#233;e repr&#233;sente d&#232;s lors un risque de vol sans payer, et que notre ch&#232;re police resterait impuissante devant une immatriculation r&#233;f&#233;renc&#233;e &#224; la pr&#233;fecture de l'Essonne.

Je vous confie donc ma carte bleu, et la comme un gros cake, vous me demandez le montant. Malheureusement, cher ami, je venais faire le plein, et non mettre pr&#233;cis&#233;ment 24 euros et 87 centimes comme la pompe automatique d'une autre aire me l'a indiqu&#233; quelques minutes plus tard.

Je vous passe le tutoiement vulgaire, ainsi que la r&#233;flexion a propos de se d&#233;couvrir quand on entre quelque part. Oui, j'ai mon casque sur la gueule, et je vais pas le retirer pour tes beaux yeux, ni le retirer toutes les 5 minutes.

Dans aucunes des autres pompes que j'ai pu faire on ne m'a demand&#233; une telle chose, et mes coll&#232;gues motards vous le confirmeront.


Avec toute cette agitation, j'ai oubli&#233; de vous dire : Je vous emmerde, vous pisse au cul, et comme votre slogan le pr&#244;ne, je n'irais vraiment plus chez vous, m&#234;me par hasard.
D'ailleurs mon pognon, vous vous l'&#234;tes mis au cul hier, et cela continuera (N104 Aire de Fleury - Station Totale)

Bisous sur la truffe.
Ton bassou.

PS : Tu pourras passer un coup de jet d'eau puis de balais sur les emplacements de pompes, c'est d&#233;gueulasse, &#231;a pue le mazout, et &#231;a glisse. Et eventuellement ca te fera bouger ton gros cul.


----------



## NED (7 Juin 2007)

Chers vieux et personnes ag&#233;es,

Je vous aime bien, mais il y a des gens de votre esp&#232;ce qui abusent pleinement de leur statut vermeil.

Y'a des moment o&#249; faut pas pousser m&#233;m&#233; tout de m&#234;me (bien que l&#224; dans ce cas j'en suis bien tent&#233. Vous etes les pires racailles pour faire la queue ! Des vrais vautours de la place tout de suite. Des rapiats, des gagne-petits, des pingres et des impolis.

1) LA POSTE
l'autre jour j'&#233;tais &#224; une queue de 12 personnes &#224; la poste.
Ba voil&#224; une vieille en pleine forme hein, m&#234;me pas de canne rien, qui passe devant et hop l&#224; je vais au guichet demander mon petit billet de 100 euros, gnagnagna, en faisant mine de ne pas entendre les gemissements des gens dans la queue.

2) LA CAISSE DU MONOPRIX
Queue de 5 caddies + une femme enceinte devant, facile 7,8 mois(PRIORITAIRE la nana normalement)
Mr le vieux con, se permet de passer devant tout le monde avec son cabbat plein.
L&#224; la femme enceinte lui demande poliment de passer devant. Non Non, il veut pas.
C'est la caissi&#232;re qui a du faire la police, du coup la femme enceinte &#224; pu passer, et nous les caddies on a &#233;t&#233; assez idiots pour laisser le vieux ensuite, bref...

3) LE PONPON DE LA POMPONETTE : LA PHARMACIE !
Je vous dresse le tableau :Je suis avec ma femme et le petit dans les bras. Le choupinet est en train de pleurer, avec de la fi&#232;vre, la t&#234;te comme un choux-fleur, de la morve partout avec le rhume. Et le pauvre vennait de se casser la gueule dans l'escalier en allant a la pharmacie, il avait un h&#233;matome de ouf au menton. On commande des medocs et une pommade pour la blessure du petiot.
Sur ce, une vieille arrive, nous passe devant sans m&#234;me nous regarder en demandant &#224; la pharmacienne, ses medocs !!!  
Je crois que je suis pas un violent, mais l&#224; je te l'ai envoy&#233; pa&#238;tre la vioc !
Pur&#233;e ca d&#233;foule !

Voil&#224;, alors si vous n'etes pas &#224; l'article de la mort (m&#234;me si les fossiles vous attendent), je voudrais ch&#232;res grand-p&#232;res et grand-m&#232;res que vous respectiez un peu les autres dans ces cas de figure.
MERCI,

NED...


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Juin 2007)

Un peu comme &#231;a?   

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4tyY0odT_g


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2007)

Chère F.,

Depuis quelque temps vous semblez nager dans le bonheur... Je suis ravie pour vous, quoique...

En effet, le temps où je vous entendais pleurer derrière la cloison trop fine (p***** d'architectes...) est bel et bien révolu.
Ne croyez surtout pas que je vous reproche d'être heureuse... Enfin si...
Votre nouvel ami aidant (ou alors l'ancien qui vous a fait tant pleurer est-il revenu ?), vos cris "de joie" à toutes heures du jour et de la nuit commencent à me taper sérieusement sur le système. Et ceux de votre partenaire aussi.
Comme je l'expliquais tantôt à un ami (qui se reconnaitra), les gens heureux me tappent sur le système, mais quand ils copulent à côté de moi, c'est des envies de meurtes qui me viennent  .

Non, non, chère F., je suis heureuse qu'à votre âge votre vie sexuelle soit encore si épanouie. Mais si vous pouviez essayer de faire un peu moins de bruit, ce serait fort aimable. MERCI  . Parce que sérieux, c'est pas franchement excitant, ce serait même :sick: ...

Bien à vous très chère,


L'autre.

P.s. La prochaine fois que tu te casses en vacances, tu peux te brosser pour que je vienne nourir tes chats immondes qui pissent contre mes fenêtres...


----------



## alèm (8 Juin 2007)

_tu ne liras pas cette lettre. 
Tes blessures, nos blessures, mes blessures. 
Celles de nos voitures, celles du quotidien, des chambres en désordre et de nos boulots mal payés et vomis sur nos gueules, les effrois du manque d'armes et des avenirs lointains.
Toutes ces plaies ne devraient pas nous empêcher de nous laisser m'immiscer au creux de ta blessure pour nous y donner de la joie.
encore une fois, aime-moi !
_


----------



## WebOliver (9 Juin 2007)

A E.

Des paroles, des mots, j'at...

Non finalement je vais arr&#234;ter de perdre mon temps.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2007)

Chère Demoiselle,

Je ne vous ai jamais vu.
Je ne vous ai jamais parlé.
Je ne vous ai jamais touché.
Je ne vous connais pas.

Mes sentiments à votre égard me sont tout à fait étranger. 
Vous m'apparaissez comme une porte ouverte sur de l'amour.
Je vous emporte depuis quelque temps dans mon coeur.
Un petit bagage sentimental qui s'ouvre chaque minute de la journée.

De la retenue. Oui. Il en faudrait.
J'ai du mal je l'avoue. Je suis comme ça.
Vous m'envahissez. Du harcèlement! 
Cela devient bien difficile.

J'attends désespérément un signe.
Une invitation à partager.
Mais vous allez mal et je ne veux pas vous brusquer.
Juste vous parler. Vous regarder. M'émerveiller.

Il faut malheureusement que je vous admette que si je m'accroche à vous, ce n'est pas seulement pour tenter de vous aider. 
L'envie est intéressé: un besoin d'aide, de tendresse et d'affection.
Je ne vous cacherai pas que depuis quelques temps, j'en manque cruellement.
J'aimerai que vous lisiez cette lettre dans vos songes. Que vous sachiez tout ça sans vraiment en avoir conscience.

J'aimerai vous aimer Demoiselle.


----------



## mademoisellecha (12 Juin 2007)

viejito ,

Mon petit vieux faussement indifférent et secret, presque étranger certains jours,
ça fera bientôt six mois.
J'ai eu du temps à ne plus savoir quoi en faire, j'en ai fait n'importe quoi pour être plus exacte, pourtant depuis le 29 décembre je ne suis presque pas revenue te voir, juste une fois, pour enlever les bouquets avec Angèle.

Je voulais te dire que je sais, pour maman.
Je savais déjà, à l'hôpital, quand tu me souriais encore, tu vois c'était il y a longtemps.

Je ne parviens pas à jeter ce papier écorné que j'ai gardé tout ce temps dans le fond d'une poche de manteau.

Je suis fière de toi.


----------



## CouleurSud (12 Juin 2007)

Cher l'autre de moi-même,

Nous nous aimons tous les deux. Nous sommes des jumeaux.

Mais, mon frère, je t'ai oublié un peu. J'ai vécu loin de toi

Dans l'insouciance de ma jeunesse, j'ai été sourde à tes appels

Et pourtant, combien de fois m'as-tu dis que nous nous retrouverions un jour

Tu me disais : c'est la dernière fois que tu verras cette rue, ces gens, cette ville

Regarde les bien. N'oublie pas cet instant. Ce sera ta seule éternité

Peu à peu, j'entends de nouveau ta voix

Je comprends de mieux en mieux ton message

Oui, une fois nous est donnée de vivre ce que nous vivons

Nous nous retrouverons un jour, mon frère, mon jumeau

Et, de nouvau, nous ne ferons qu'un

A l'heure que tu choisiras


----------



## da capo (19 Juin 2007)

Monsieur le Préfet,

J'en appelle à votre haut sens du civisme pour rendre à la collectivité locale départementale la noblesse et le lustre qui ont été les siens jusqu'à ces dernières semaines.

Il est notoire que Monsieur V. actuel président du Conseil Général et Sénateur emploie toute son énergie à faire prospérer le territoire dont il est l'élu, pour le bien de tous, simples concitoyens, entrepreneurs, jeunes ou moins jeunes, actifs ou retraités.
Du sérieux qu'il met à réaliser sa haute mission, il n'est pas question ici.

En effet, pendant des décennies, les élus locaux, les dirigeants allaient répétant que les agents du conseil général souhaitaient tous la sauvegarde des biens collectifs et s'employaient sans compter, sans rechigner à atteindre leurs nobles objectifs.
Point besoin de contraintes à cette époque, d'entretiens individuels comme le décréta un temps un ministre de la Fonction Publique, puisque tous les agents aiment leur mission et ne lui veulent que longue vie, le conseil général participant de l'animation de la culture locale et entreprenariale.

La tasse de café dans une main, la cigarette dans lautre et limposture à la bouche, certains agents ont abusé de la confiance que leur donnait leur hiérarchie, les contribuables pour s'arroger indument des privilèges nombreux.

Largent coule à flot des caisses départementales vers des divers petits lobbies mafieux qui se sont créés dans les services du conseil général.

Le départ de la dernière agent comptable exemplaire, Mme G. H., illustre cette forfaiture.
Qui a chassé Mme G.H.? Un de ces arriérés jouant à traquer le powerpoint sur son ordinateur et qui ne sort ses dossiers qu'à l'approche d'un chef de service par ailleurs trop pris par ses appels sur son portable ?
Un tartarin effrayé par la grosse bête comptable qui à force d'être délaissée a enflé et est devenue menaçante au point de devoir en éliminer la dernière gardienne ?
La pauvre Mme G.H. agent comptable exemplaire navait pourtant jamais menacé le moindre agent.  C'était un digne représentant de la fonction publique que nos « élites » judiciaires, administratives et politiques traitent pourtant avec une telle condescendance.

Non, l'inspiratrice et bénéficiaire unique de cette action de rétorsion engagée envers la brave Mme G.H. n'est autre que Mme Florence D. actuellement en charge de dossiers de la culture dans cette institution départementale.
Usant de son charme elle a soudoyé M. Pierre T., responsable des services informatiques et en dépassement régulier de budget de fonctionnement. Elle a réussi à éliminer Mme G.H. ainsi que d'autres agents trop gênants et a obtenu en contrepartie un accès caché aux outils de messagerie instantanée absolument interdits dans les locaux du conseil général.

Les mêmes causes produisant toujours les mêmes effets, il est fort probable que Mme Florence D., non contente d'accéder à un service interdit se soit mise en tête de monnayer cet accès auprès d'autres agents du service.
Ponctionner les budgets des différents services pour permettre à Mme Florence D. de financer ses dépenses somptuaires : voilà à quoi est réduite la comptabilité du conseil général !

Largent public ne devrait pas soutenir des activités intensives non autorisées et l'accès à Internet devrait être subordonné au contrôle automatisé des connexions de la race des grands prédateurs auquel appartien Mme Florence D..
La messagerie instantanée, dont labolition simpose partout, se révèle incompatible avec la sauvegarde de la mission d'intérêt générale portée par le conseil général.

Mme Florence D. devrait être incarcérée effectivement pour dissuader ses homologues de réitérer ses méfaits.
Ce que je préconise ici na rien de radical.
Cela se pratique dans la plupart des autres pays, là où la protection de la chose publique est affaire sérieuse.
Ce minimum de fermeté et de clarté révèlerait que lopposition au maintien de la règle nest le fait que dune infime minorité.

Infiniment plus coupable que la poignée darriérés poursuivant leur chasse à un diaporama powerpoint qui na plus sa place dans ce monde, les services informatique, par leur faiblesse complaisante, encouragent ces dérives.

Les enfants, les plus âgés, les malades sont les principales et habituelles victimes de ces comportements du mépris.
Ils ne sont pas les seuls et je dois relater un tout petit fait personnel, très subalterne et très édifiant, remontant à trois ou quatre semaines :
Un élu local, offusqué par lune des relances quotidiennes émises par les sous fifres de Mme Florence D exigeant d'un ton cinglant des documents dans des délais improbables, relances uniquement dues à son inconséquence professionnelle, qualifia comme il se doit cette pratique honteuse de forfaiture et menaça de se plaindre à sa hiérarchie.
En vain, Mme Florence D. ayant organisé un réseau de complicité et de surveillance qui n'a d'égal que ceux des anciens régimes despotiques roumains ou tunisiens, courriers et appels furent détournés sans vergogne et toutes lesvsubventions pour les activités culturelles prévues dans cette commune annulées.

Nos élus, « des imbéciles heureux qui sont nés quelque part » comme s'est plu à me dire Mme Florence D. que j'ai contactée en usant d'un nom d'emprunt, nos élus tiennent lieu de de bienheureux quil faudrait cantonner dans des rôles de représentation pour les cérémonies officielles !

Certains, dans le monde cybernétique, semblent avoir oublié que depuis toujours, le salaire est lié à la réalisation d'une mission. 
Mme Florence D. a certainement glissé vers les abysses d'Internet et perdu tout sens de la mesure, tout contact avec le réel.
Dérisoire, méprisable, sans doute, selon ses dires.

Mais tout cela est au combien révélateur de qui est cette femme, véritable ennemie de la république.
Pour elle et ses complices volontaires ou soumis, la Liberté, la démocratie, la vérité, la compassion, lintelligence, sont, au même titre que le nom du Che Guevara des «motifs» tout juste bons à écrire au dos d'un tee-shirt.

Que fait Monsieur V, sénateur et président du conseil général, chantre de la loi et lordre contre les saccages et agressions de cette furie ?
Rien, puisque cette criminalité progresse et s'affiche maintenant à toute heure de la journée !

Il faut agir et désarmer Mme Florence D. !

Monsieur le Préfet, j'en appelle à votre haut sens civique et aux droits que vous confère la loi.

Un ami qui vous veut du bien


----------



## rezba (19 Juin 2007)

Cher Jip&#233;.

Je sais que tu n'es plus aux Herg&#233;, tu en avais marre d'&#234;tre &#224; la retraite a 35 ans &#224; peine. Mais tu m'as dis l'autre jour que si j'avais besoin d'un service, je pouvais encore te le demander.
Alors j'en profite.
Je sais qui est le corbeau qui &#233;crit les lettres au pr&#233;fet.
C'est un certain Olivier T. 
Je suis en contact avec le cousin du m&#233;canicien du fr&#232;re qui le re&#231;oit lorsqu'il vient en ville, je ne manquerai pas de te pr&#233;venir de sa prochaine venue.
En attendant, pr&#233;viens tes coll&#232;gues. Le maitre-chanteur n'est pas tr&#232;s retors, mais c'est un pervers, un inverti, et il pourrait bien invoquer rapidement le droit des minorit&#233;s s'il &#233;tait maltrait&#233; durant la proc&#233;dure.

Bien &#224; toi, et bon pastis.



(PS : je t'ai vu l'autre jour devant les plateaux d'accro du Fizz, et elle est vraiment tr&#232;s jolie, la nouvelle coll&#232;gue que tu tenais par la taille. Elle est &#224; la PJ aussi ? :love: )


----------



## mado (19 Juin 2007)

Monsieur le Préfet,

Je serai un peu en retard. Une réunion qui dure. Le temps de passer chez moi, je vous rejoins.
Commandez moi une vodka. Comme d'habitude.


----------



## alèm (19 Juin 2007)

Salut vieux fr&#232;re, 

Jip&#233; vient de passer, il me propose de m'adonner &#224; une petite fiesta avec une castafiore parisienne, on va entendre des roucoulades m'a-t'il dit. Merci de l'info, tu trouveras une enveloppe dans ton passage de roue, comme la derni&#232;re fois. N'h&#233;site pas &#224; passer &#224; la maison, je sais, j'habite loin mais la porte t'est ouverte et on t'attend toujours pour le parapente.

Je t'embrasse

(ps : je t'ai encore fait sauter une prune pour ton phare cass&#233;, fais-le r&#233;parer, on va finir par m'engueuler)


----------



## CouleurSud (19 Juin 2007)

Cher tout ce que j'ai vécu dans la journée,

Merci de ta visite

A demain

Ou à un autre jour


----------



## rezba (20 Juin 2007)

Si on&#233;reux ex-fr&#232;re.

Je viens de rayer votre nom des traces publiques de notre histoire.
J'en suis bien aise.


----------



## mademoisellecha (20 Juin 2007)

Chère ma vie ces six derniers mois, 

Si tu pouvais ne plus jamais revenir, ce serait vraiment, vraiment bien.


----------



## Grug (20 Juin 2007)

Cher Amour,
(non, pas toi, ni toi mon cur, ni oh merdre quand je vous appelait mon chéri ça vous faisait rire alors revenez pas me  les briser, c'est pas à vous que j'cause, c'est à l'Amour, l'aut' là, le sentiment, le concept, la sensation, l'Amour avec une initiale grande comme la tour Eiffel ! )

donc
   Cher Amour,

   je t'ai vu dans des plantes, des matins, des soirs, des coucher de soleil et des lever de lune, des herbes folles, je t'ai même entraperçu fugacement dans des lits, dans des odeurs, des caresses, des gestes, des regards et des sensations Mais ça  fait un moment que tu t'es pas incarné durablement dans un être humain.
Tu en traverse par instant, le temps d'une soirée,  d'une journée ou d'un coït, mais tu repars avec le moment, ne laissant même plus d'amertume, à peine de flous regrets réflexes  inventés sans ton aide, une histoire de bonne éducation.
Prends moi bordel, baise moi, fais moi mal johnny johnny johnny (tu permets que je t'appelle johnny), redonne moi envie de me faire mal, d'être heureux, malheureux, con et stupide, déraisonner, douter, avoir peur
Reviens ducon, on s'amusait bien non ?
D'accord, on a toujours fini dans le ruisseau, saoul et malade, vide et triste, mais on est toujours reparti, pour de plus belles, pour apprendre, plus, mieux et oublier.
Je sais, je me doute, c'est moi qui t'ai laissé partir, qui ne t'ai pas assez choyé, qui t'ai oublié, méprisé, qui ai trop profité, ai trop essayé de ne garder que ce qui m'arrangeais
Forcement, c'est ma faute, vu que tu fais partie de moi.
Mais reviens, sors de ton trou, sors de moi,  va t'incarner ailleurs, où tu veux, tu es libre (bon, à choisir, je préfèrerais une grande brune aux yeux verts, mais c'est toi qui décide)

Dans l'espoir de te revoir bientôt en face.

Un trop jeune vieux con.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (20 Juin 2007)

Cher Père Noël,

Je sais que je m'y prend un peu tôt cette année, mais je préfère être prévoyant (on est jamais à l'abri, les grèves de la poste en fin d'année tu sais ...)

Cette année, je ne te demanderai pas la lune (je ne saurais trop à qui l'offrir, et je ne suis pas sur d'en tirer un bénéfice important sur eBay). Encore moins l'amour, la paix dans le monde, le bonheur ou la dernière Playstation.

Non, juste une petite pièce au monsieur à Lille (tu sais près du C.C. Les Tanneurs) qui indiquait sur son carton "une pièce pour une ferrari (diesel)". Non pas que je ne l'ai pas fait, ni que je me vante de l'avoir fait. 
Juste parce qu'il croit en toi, Père Noël.

PS : je ne te promet pas d'être sage cette année.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2007)

P.S.: Je t'aime toujours

​


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2007)

_Alors non, il n'y a pas eu de balcon blanc surplombant la falaise ni d'orangeade au petit-déjeuner, pas la porcelaine anglaise et pas l'été, rien de ce dont j'avais pu rêver dans l'intimité de ma chambre, de ces enfantillages remâchés dont l'imagerie, même après trente ans, s'associait encore pour moi à l'amour. Il n'y eut rien d'autre qu'une nuit parfaite au bord d'un cours d'eau dont j'ai oublié le nom, à deux pas de la route nationale, rien d'autre que tes bras autour de ma taille, que tes baisers sur mon front et que les battements de ton cur serré contre le mien. Ce n'était pas mon rêve, c'était mieux que cela : c'était mon espérance incarnée, le désir et l'amour dans la bouche qui mord.

Qu'est-ce que j'en ai a foutre des callosités de tes mains d'homme quand je n'attends rien d'autre que l'heure de m'assoupir au creux de toi ? Qu'est-ce que cela peut bien me faire, les trous dans tes poches, moi qui t'aime si nu ? Quelle réalité me reste-t-il auprès de ce regard qui ne regarde que moi, de ces yeux qui ne s'apaisent enfin qu'au fond des miens, de la colère qui s'enfuit ?

Je t'attendais. Il ne fallait qu'un corps pour que mon amour pèse enfin, pour que mon désir gronde. Tu as donné un sens au temps qui reste, une vérité pour mes bras, un bras pour me porter. Il n'y a plus de peur. Il n'y a plus d'avant._


----------



## Aladdin Sane (26 Juin 2007)

Chère Isabelle
Plus de 20 ans depuis notre première rencontre. Presque une révélation, un monde de silence qui s'est créé à cet istant magique ou je t'ai vu.
Je repense à ces semaines durant lesquelles j'ai préparé mon courage nécessaire afin de t'adresser enfin la parole, submergé par la timidité que tu m'inspirais.
La délicatesse de ton visage et ton sourire illuminent ma vie depuis lors, comme une repère dans le monde incertain de mes sentiments.
Je t'ai aimé comme je n'ai aimé personne d'autre, d'un amour sublime et pur que je ne t'ai jamais dévoilé.
Tu es ma plus belle histoire d'amour, celle que je n'ai vécue qu'en rêve, toi à qui j'ai préféré ne pas dévoiler mes sentiments par peur de te perde un jour si l'amour ne devait plus exister.
Toutes les femmes de ma vie n'ont été que de pales copies de toi. De simples avatars me rappelant que tu es mon rêve inaccessible.
J'ai de temps en tempse tes nouvelles, mais je n'ai pas osé te revoir depuis plus de dix années.
Je pense à toi
Souvent.


----------



## stephaaanie (27 Juin 2007)

Chers messieurs les fleuristes,

Il &#233;tait plus d'une heure du matin l'autre nuit alors que je cherchais l'&#233;picerie pour un ravitaillement urgent. Je vous ai crois&#233;s devant votre &#233;choppe. Pourquoi la porte &#233;tait ouverte &#224; cette heure tardive, je ne veux pas le savoir, &#231;a fait partie de la magie de ce moment l&#224;.
Je vous ai vus donc, et en apercevant vos t&#234;tes fort sympathiques, j'ai cess&#233; d'&#233;couter les Pixies qui hurlaient dans mon casque pour vous demander quelques renseignements, genre elle est o&#249; cette &#233;picerie ?
Votre r&#233;ponse tout sourire fut :
-  "deux magasins plus loin, sur la gauche".
D&#233;j&#224;, &#231;a me plaisait bien simplement parce que c'&#233;tait &#224; gauche, et les choses &#224; gauche en ce moment, &#231;a court pas les rues. Je sais, c'est idiot.
Et puis vous avez rajout&#233; :
- "mais &#231;a d&#233;pend, vous cherchez quoi ?"
- "heu, bah du rhum !"
Vous vous &#234;tes regard&#233;s dans un sourire et puis j'ai entendu :
- "et bien, on a &#231;a."
- "hein ? mais c'est incroyable, je vous file dix euros, c'est trop cool."
En sortant cette fameuse bouteille d'un litre de Trois Rivi&#232;res&#169; &#224; 55&#176; (rare!) de derri&#232;re votre comptoir de fleuristes (super rare!), j'ai entendu "on lui l'offre ?" et je vous ai vus sourire encore sous vos chapeaux de cow-boys.
Je tenais &#224; vous dire messieurs, tout mon respect pour cet acte gratuit et profond&#233;ment g&#233;n&#233;reux. Ne m&#234;me pas exiger une simple bise en &#233;change de ce cadeau la premi&#232;re nuit de l'&#233;t&#233;, c'est tout bonnement exceptionnel. Ouais.
Ca restera un souvenir &#224; part. 

Si ceci annonce l'ambiance de l'&#233;t&#233; qui commence, alors je veux bien en &#234;tre, et si ceci n'annonce rien du tout parce que du calme, faut pas virer dans le mystique, et bien juste :* Merci !*


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2007)

Julien,

Les dinosaures ont vécu. À très vite au dehors,

Xavier.


----------



## da capo (29 Juin 2007)

Salut,
et excuse moi pour ma lettre.

Oh tu peux, &#231;a ne te co&#251;tera rien. 
Celle l&#224;, tu ne pourras jamais la lire. M&#234;me avec ton Mac.

D'ailleurs tu n'as pas d'autre choix que de rien en savoir. 

Voil&#224;, c'est r&#233;gl&#233;.
Ni une, ni deux, pas d'h&#233;sitation.
Tu ne me feras pas les gros yeux en disant que ce n'est pas le moment.
De toutes fa&#231;ons, tu n'aurais pas fait les gros yeux. Tu m'aurais offert un verre en d&#233;connant. Et quelques autres.

Et je suis vraiment con, parce que tu ne la liras jamais celle l&#224;, parce que tu ne la verras jamais.


Tu es mort.
Cet apr&#232;s midi.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Juillet 2007)

Chére F.

Que restera t il de tout ça dans quelques mois... quelques années ?

Rien probablement, rien d'autre que quelques grains oxydés sur de la parafine et des tas de souvenirs idiots... et alors me diras tu ? et alors... c'est probablement ce qu'il restera en effet dans le moins pire des cas...

Tu as raison, il a fallu peu de chose finalement... juste une légére impulsion pour que la bobine commence à dérouler du fil... Oui, le fil est brillant, mais tu n'a pas encore réalisé a quel point il est cassant, fragile, et très facilement oxydable... comment je le sais ? facile, bientôt 20 ans que je l'observe ce fil... que je le touche du bout des doigts...

Je n'ai pas confiance en toi, plus confiance en toi... pas encore confiance en toi...

Voilà ! , c'est ça, donnons du temps au temps... nous ne sommes plus à dix ans prêt après tout !

Tu sais, je suis en paix avec moi même ce soir, ça ne m'étais pas arrivé depuis longtemps... quelque part... grace à "Dieu" en effet... (  )

Je t'embrasse.

V.


----------



## mademoisellecha (8 Juillet 2007)

Chers gros abrutis que j'ai crois&#233; toute la semaine &#224; longueur de journ&#233;e, 

Laissez-moi simplement vous dire que vous n'allez pas me manquer du tout. 
Ni vous, ni vos gros tas de v&#234;tements sans dessus-dessous tout mal cintr&#233;s accompagn&#233;s d'un "bon courage" faussement compatissant, ni vos sournoises intrusions dans la cabine r&#233;serv&#233;e aux handicap&#233;s d&#232;s que j'ai eu le dos tourn&#233;, ni vos vocif&#233;rations parce que _oui tout ce que nous avons est en rayon madame_, donc _non il n'y a plus de 40_. 
Ce n'&#233;tait pas de la mauvaise foi, c'est juste qu'on avait plus de 40, hein. C'est vrai. 

Enfin vous, l&#224;, que je croise tous les jours dans le RER avec vos t&#233;l&#233;phones-mp3-qui-arrache-avec-le-volume-super-fort, et qui refusez de l'&#233;teindre m&#234;me quand je demande sans vous &#233;trangler. Et que vous r&#233;pondez "pourquoi?" en me regardant comme dans _mais ma pauvre conne comment ose-tu demander?_
Vous avec votre QI de mouche morte qui malgr&#233; l'&#233;tat de pourriture visiblement avanc&#233; de ma twingo verte l'avez quand m&#234;me braqu&#233;e pour juste me voler mon livret contenant le code de r&#233;activation de l'autoradio (d'origine en plus, l'autoradio. Lecteur cassette et 6 radios programmables. Mortel hein? ouais je comprend l'envie que &#231;a fait.)
Enfin vous tous bande de co**ards qui vivez sur la m&#234;me plan&#232;te que moi. 

Certains jours je crois r&#234;ver. Je crois &#234;tre au coeur d'un meeting. 
Mais bon, la vengeance et tout &#231;a, &#231;a sert &#224; rien. M&#234;me si je pouvais vous le voler, votre t&#233;l&#233;phone, pour le r&#233;duire en miette, je le ferai pas. M&#234;me quand je bouillonne il me reste ma dignit&#233; et mon int&#233;grit&#233;. C'est la Mamie de Marjane Satrapi qui l'a dit. 

Enfin voil&#224;, je voulais vous dire &#231;a. Et surtout changez rien hein.


----------



## Aurélie85 (9 Juillet 2007)

_Ch&#232;re Maman, 

Est-ce que tu pourrais m'apprendre &#224; cuisiner? 

Bien &#224; toi

Je t'embrasse, 

Ta Mie. 

PS: Pompon t'envoie un bec._


----------



## Amok (17 Juillet 2007)

A l'attention du directeur du S.A.V
Jardin d'Eden
Quelque part.

Monsieur,

J'aimerais, si possible, recevoir le nouveau mode d'emploi pour le mod&#232;le "femme" que vous avez mis sur le march&#233; il y a tr&#232;s longtemps. Il semblerait que ce mod&#232;le ait depuis subi de nombreuses modifications et que la notice n'ait pas &#233;t&#233; actualis&#233;e.
J'ai essay&#233; a de multiples reprises et sur diff&#233;rentes s&#233;ries d'en comprendre le fonctionnement. Si les fonctions de base sont assez simples &#224; ma&#238;triser, les param&#232;tres avanc&#233;s restent encore pour moi un grand myst&#232;re.

Je suis pass&#233; sur votre site d'assistance et, malgr&#233; une recherche appliqu&#233;e (m&#234;me vos mod&#233;rateurs en ont convenu), il m'a &#233;t&#233; impossible de trouver les pages se rapportant aux "&#233;volutions" des s&#233;ries produites depuis, en gros, 1968.

Il semblerait m&#234;me, &#224; la lecture de vos forums, qu'un nombre toujours plus important d'utilisateurs consid&#232;rent les malfonctions r&#233;p&#233;titives comme une normalit&#233;, &#224; l'instar d'un syst&#232;me d'exploitation bien connu. Pour r&#233;sumer : oui, ca d&#233;conne, mais on n'a pas le choix (ou alors il faut utiliser un autre type de mat&#233;riel).

En tant que consommateur et vu le prix actuel de vos produits (si l'achat est modeste, l'entretien est un vrai gouffre) je n'accepte pas cette situation qui me semble contraire aux lois du march&#233; et au respect du consommateur.

D'autant que j'ai vraiment tout essay&#233;, massant ce qui d&#233;passait comme pour r&#233;animer un lcd r&#233;calcitrant, enfon&#231;ant mes doigts partout o&#249; c'&#233;tait possible afin de d&#233;couvrir par palpation une prise d&#233;branch&#233;e ou un contact oxyd&#233;, usant de fluides divers pour essayer de lubrifier les pi&#232;ces en mouvement : aucun changement, le bug est toujours pr&#233;sent. Impossible de couper le son, impossible de comprendre les messages d'erreurs, fonctionnement al&#233;atoire, bref : loin de rendre la vie plus facile ce mat&#233;riel la complique affreusement.

Sans r&#233;ponse de votre part, je vous informe &#234;tre dispos&#233; &#224; passer &#224; la concurrence.

Dans l'attente,
Amok.


EDIT : Si je n'ai pas post&#233; au bon endroit, un mod&#233;rateur peut-il d&#233;placer mon message dans le forum technique adapt&#233; ? D'avance merci.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2007)

> Sans r&#233;ponse de votre part, je vous informe &#234;tre dispos&#233; &#224; passer &#224; la concurrence.




&#8230;

Jeune homme, (oui, &#231;a doit faire plaisir, mais sachez que pour Moi, tout est relatif).

J'ai pris bonne note de votre lettre de dol&#233;ances.

Sachez tout d'abord que Je d&#233;plore l'&#233;tat de fait que votre plume y d&#233;crit. S'il est vrai que le premier mod&#232;le &#8211; dont vous &#234;tes un honn&#234;te repr&#233;sentant parmi tant d'autres&#8211;  donne enti&#232;re satisfaction dans l'accomplissement des uniques t&#226;ches tr&#232;s basiques qui lui ont &#233;t&#233; confi&#233;es depuis des si&#232;cles (z&#233;d&#233;si&#232;&#232;&#232;&#232;clam&#232;ne&#8230, le deuxi&#232;me mod&#232;le n'est plus conforme au cahier des charges initial. Vous citez nombre de dysfonctionnements qui ne sont malheureusement qu'une infime partie des r&#233;clamations re&#231;ues.

Je n'ai pas de solution miracle. Pour une fois me direz-vous. Encore une fois diront les chafouins. La _femme_ semble avoir d&#233;velopp&#233; des comportements que Je n'avais pas pr&#233;vu au moment de la commettre, et il faut maintenant faire avec. Toutefois, des groupes &#233;tendus de chercheurs du premier type s'accordent sur deux points malheureusement contradictoires : 
- On peut palier les manques d'un mod&#232;le du deuxi&#232;me type par un autre mod&#232;le du deuxi&#232;me type. Voire plusieurs. Au final, vous obtiendrez une gamme de mod&#232;les du deuxi&#232;me type dans laquelle vous pourrez piocher l'aptitude que vous recherchez. Certains &#233;l&#233;ments ont m&#234;me r&#233;ussi &#224; utiliser plusieurs mod&#232;les en m&#234;me temps et ont obtenu un degr&#233; de satisfaction dont la courbe en fonction du nombre de sp&#233;cimens est exponentielle.
- Par contre, le S.A.V. d&#233;cline toute responsabilit&#233; pour les d&#233;g&#226;ts occasionn&#233;s par tous les dysfonctionnements intempestifs, al&#233;atoires ou combin&#233;s du cheptel ainsi constitu&#233;. C'est le radeau de la M&#233;duse (ou le revers de la m&#233;daille&#8230; Je ne sais jamais).

En conclusion, et aussi parce que Je n'ai pas que &#231;a &#224; foutre, J'ai pr&#234;t&#233; la plus grande attention &#224; la solution que vous avez voulu retenir, &#224; l'instar d'autre mod&#232;les du premier type, &#224; savoir, passer &#224; la concurrence. Aussi, pour gagner du temps, Je vous envoie s&#233;ance tenante mon Alter &#201;gal (Je dis c'que j'veux !) par chez vous. Attendez-Le comme un magicien, au moment o&#249; vous vous y attendrez le moins, mais pas tout de suite. S'Il n'arrive pas &#224; pieds par la Chine, Il part d'Orthez tout d'm&#234;me&#8230;

Ne Me remerciez pas, Ma bont&#233; me perdra, Je le sais 

Divinement,
Dieu.




PS : mon envie de rester dans la forme du sujet me place sur une grille &#224; toasts fort inconfortable&#8230; Mais tant pis. Je laisse&#8230;


----------



## Amok (17 Juillet 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> * Que d'aucunes qualifieront avec m&#233;pris de _j&#233;r&#233;miades machistes_. Mais laisse-les dire. :love:



Ca fait partie des bugs recens&#233;s, ca : d&#232;s que tu dis &#224; une conne que c'est une conne, l'antivirus te sort le message "vous &#234;tes un macho absolument indigne d'inter&#234;t". Comme cette version de l'antivirus &#224; &#233;t&#233; depuis modifi&#233; par le sous programme "&#233;galitaire", il y a conflit. Ne pas pouvoir dire &#224; un mod&#232;le femme que c'est une conne, m&#234;me si s'en est une la place sur un pied d'in&#233;galit&#233;. Et il y a court-circuit.

En effet, un mod&#232;le homme peut r&#233;agir au m&#234;me stimulis, mais jamais en consid&#233;rant que tu es macho. Souvent l'interface te renvoit le message "vous en &#234;tes un autre" et basta. Pas : "je suis un mod&#232;le homme et, par principe, pas con". Tu vois ?

D'autant que dans ce cas l&#224; la femme ensuite se bloque, ses propos tournent en rond, elle tient des propos incoh&#233;rents. Selon son ann&#233;e de fabrication, du haut parleur sortent les mots "respect", "abus&#233;", "je retourne chez ma m&#232;re, je prends le r&#233;frig&#233;rateur, l'aspirateur, l'&#233;cran plat et le lecteur de DVD" ou "manque de courtoisie".

Je g&#233;n&#233;ralise, c'est exact : comme dans toute s&#233;rie, certaines par miracle furent correctement assembl&#233;es et ne posent pas de probl&#232;me particulier. Mais il faut bien avouer qu'en utilisation intensive, la majeure partie se met un jour ou l'autre &#224; d&#233;conner. En 2007, des d&#233;fauts de fabrication sur un pourcentage aussi &#233;lev&#233; de production me semblent inacceptables. J'ai toutefois remarqu&#233; qu'il suffisait souvent de placer le mat&#233;riel en position horizontale pour que tout rentre dans l'ordre. J'en d&#233;duis que certains cables doivent &#234;tres &#233;cras&#233;s lorsqu'elle est debout, bloquant les acc&#232;s aux informations de base.

Et pour Doqu&#233;ville, il sait depuis fort longtemps que je r&#234;ve de l'&#233;pouser. Mais je ne suis pas son genre. Y a t-il ici quelqu'un qui m'aime et accepte d&#232;s le premier soir ?!


----------



## Amok (17 Juillet 2007)

Aur&#233;lie85;4327677 a dit:
			
		

> _Ch&#232;re Maman,
> 
> Est-ce que tu pourrais m'apprendre &#224; cuisiner? _



Sur les mod&#232;les d'avant 68, c'&#233;tait livr&#233; d'origine ca. Aujourd'hui, tu places une casserole sur la table et t'es tranquille pour des heures. Tu entends le disque craquer pour trouver dans une couche inf&#233;rieure l'information : "quelle est l'utilit&#233; de cette chose ronde avec un manche ?"

Dans le m&#234;me esprit, je ne sais pas si vous avez remarqu&#233;, mais les programmes sont de plus en plus bacl&#233;s. Si nous prenons l'exemple ci-dessus, certaines ne connaissent m&#234;me pas le mot "manche". Tout ce qui est long et d&#233;passe est appel&#233; "queue" : un mat, une bitte d'amarrage, la tour Eiffel ("Aowww ! What a beautiful tail" peut-on parfois entendre sur le champ of Mars), et un manche de poele &#224; frire. R&#233;sultats : certains utilisateurs se sont retouv&#233;s &#233;veill&#233;s en pleine nuit, le cul sur la plaque &#224; induction, des pommes rissol&#233;es dans le nombril, leur femme domestique leur secouant le manche pour dorer &#224; point. Si tu gueules aupr&#232;s du fabricant, la seule r&#233;ponse est : "Logique floue du mod&#232;le familial : vous n'avez qu'a prendre la licence professionnelle". Bonjour le budget.

Ne jamais oublier de l'&#233;teindre avant de dormir...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2007)

Je plaisantais &#224; peine, hein ? 


Au sujet de la forme, tout &#231;a&#8230;


----------



## Amok (17 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4334853 a dit:
			
		

> Je plaisantais à peine, hein ?
> 
> 
> Au sujet de la forme, tout ça



Pour une fois que je vous ai en ligne sans passer par un numéro surtaxé...
Est-il possible d'échanger un modèle femme contre un modèle chien (ou à défaut deux hamsters), en dehors de la période de garantie, si le vice de fabrication est constaté ?!


----------



## Amok (17 Juillet 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :hein:
> des modèles d'après qui ont toutes les applis et les z'utilitaires niveau batterie de cuisine.
> 
> 
> ...




Tu les as achetées où ?


----------



## Bassman (17 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> "quelle est l'utilité de cette chose ronde avec un manche ?"



Je t'ai entendu dire la même chose a propos de Docéville


----------



## Amok (17 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4334858 a dit:
			
		

> Je t'ai entendu dire la m&#234;me chose a propos de Doc&#233;ville



Tu es mauvaise langue (et c'est de notori&#233;t&#233; publique dans les r&#233;unions tupperwares) : Notre bon Doc n'a pas son pareil pour faire chauffer les &#339;ufs. L'essayer c'est l'adopter, comme les gants Mappa.
:love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Pour une fois que je vous ai en ligne sans passer par un numéro surtaxé...
> Est-il possible d'échanger un modèle femme contre un modèle chien (ou à défaut deux hamsters), en dehors de la période de garantie, si le vice de fabrication est constaté ?!


Jeune homme (Je ne me referai pas, j'adore le comique de r&#233;p&#233;tition),

Outre le fait que Je trouve un peu cavalier cette propension &#224; user des associations de consommateurs &#224; des fins uniquement personnelles, Je tiens &#224; vous rappeler qu'il existe deux mod&#232;les aussi pour le mod&#232;le chien.

Le probl&#232;me reste entier, et il Me semble qu'en attendant d'arr&#234;ter un choix d&#233;finitif sur ce nouveau dilemme, vous pourriez vous contenter de votre Mackie, ami fid&#232;le&#8482;.

Cessez de monopoliser la ligne ! J'attends un coup d'fil d'Aphrodite, qui depuis Mes vacances de printemps Me pose moi aussi des probl&#232;mes quand elle entend au signal que Je passe mon temps au t&#233;l&#233;phone&#8230;

Chacun sa merde, hein ?

Bien &#224; vous&#8230;
D.


----------



## Aurélie85 (17 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> "quelle est l'utilit&#233; de cette chose ronde avec un manche ?



Hum, &#224; moins que l'on ne puisse tailler une pipe dans le manche, (si celui-ci est en bois, n'est-ce pas) je pense que cela sert &#224; faire cuire un steak. Non?

Maman, si tu m'&#233;coutes, plus besoin de tes services maternels, j'ai tout ce qu'il me faut!


----------



## rezba (17 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Tu les as achetées où ?


Messieurs,

Bien que je n'ai point fait d'écoles idoines, je me permets, de ma propre expérience, de vous le dire franco de port :

Acheter, c'est un métier.​





NB : Partant du principe que l'efficacité de ces propos est égale à l'efficience d'un urinage dans l'oreille du violon d'un sourd, ceci est bien une lettre morte.


----------



## Amok (17 Juillet 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Acheter, c'est un métier.​



Bah voilà : on revient au début : pour utiliser du matos sensé être grand public, il faut sortir diplômé. Arnaque !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2007)

Cher tout puissant, 

Je sais de source sûre que quelques jérémies de village sont venus vous soufflottez les bronches. Je tenais à vous prévenir que nos ouvrières sont outrées des propos - déformé sans doute par la rumeur ! - quant à la qualité de nos modèles féminins. En tant que reprensentante du personnel, je vous informe d'un préavis de grève. Nous demandons les mêmes avantages que les ouvriers du Bloc H, responsables des modèles masculins de l'espèce humaine. Ceci le plus tôt possible sans vous manquez de respect Môssieur Puissant. 

Merci de votre attention.


----------



## Amok (17 Juillet 2007)

odré a dit:


> Cher tout puissant,
> 
> Je sais de source sûre que quelques jérémies de village sont venus vous soufflottez les bronches. Je tenais à vous prévenir que nos ouvrières sont outrées des propos - déformé sans doute par la rumeur ! - quant à la qualité de nos modèles féminins. En tant que reprensentante du personnel, je vous informe d'un préavis de grève. Nous demandons les mêmes avantages que les ouvriers du Bloc H, responsables des modèles masculins de l'espèce humaine. Ceci le plus tôt possible sans vous manquez de respect Môssieur Puissant.
> 
> Merci de votre attention.



Chère déléguée du personnel

Je vous rappelle que votre contrat comporte la clause 17, que visiblement vous n'avez pas lue. Cette clause, relative à vos droits, stipule que vous en avez deux : vous taire, et tout de suite !


----------



## mado (17 Juillet 2007)

Monsieur le responsable des programmes,

J'ai déjà vu 10 fois le feuilleton de cet après midi !
Changez les acteurs au moins !


----------



## Amok (17 Juillet 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Non rien.



Oui, tout se perd, n'est ce pas ? Avant elles réagissaient plus vite !


----------



## Amok (17 Juillet 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Vous z'étonnez pas, quand même, qu'à leur parler de cette manière, certains modèles même DeLuxe©, même rencontrés sur les balcons parfumés du Casino de Monte Carlo©, vous ricanent au nez brusquement en assortissant leur mizopoint de remarques désagréables



Sachez, Monsieur le faux cul (à ce niveau là ca frise même les vertues hallucinatoires :love, que les  "Deluxe" acceptent tout ! 



Roberto Vendez a dit:


> votre manque de courtoisie.



Mais je suis très courtois ! j'ôte toujours mon chapeau avant de lacher la porte au nez d'une femme ! Si c'est pas de la courtoisie du XXIeme siècle, ca !   




Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Roberto, ex-allumeur tenté patenté.
> :love::love:



Egalement appelé sur iChat : "la Torche"


----------



## da capo (17 Juillet 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> _Les vieilles gloires, y a que &#231;a de vrai !_
> 
> :love:



J'en ai entendus plusieurs penser tr&#232;s fort "vieilles peaux"


----------



## Amok (17 Juillet 2007)

starmac a dit:


> J'en ai entendus plusieurs penser tr&#232;s fort "vieilles peaux"




Le pr&#233;puce comme un palimpseste, ou chaque nouvelle histoire gratte l'ancienne ! 
Pour roberto, c'est diff&#233;rent : loin d'&#234;tre du papier bible, ca commence &#224; ressembler aux pages jaunes du bottin mondain ! Et si tu essaies de tourner les pages, tu as les doigts tout tach&#233;s !* 

Non, tout bien r&#233;fl&#233;chi, point de salut hors des pages roses. Le latin n'est plus tr&#232;s utilis&#233; mais a encore la langue bien vivante !



* La prochaine fois tu choisiras ton camp, Judas !


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Juillet 2007)

hop !


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Est-il possible d'&#233;changer un mod&#232;le femme contre un mod&#232;le chien (ou &#224; d&#233;faut deux hamsters), en dehors de la p&#233;riode de garantie, si le vice de fabrication est constat&#233; ?!



Cher Monsieur,

Il va vous falloir payer une taxe suppl&#233;mentaire afin d'acqu&#233;rir deux accessoires essentiel du mod&#232;le chien : les oreilles, sensibles aux ultrasons, donc susceptibles de vous entendre fort et clair alors que le mod&#233;le "femme" n'entend que ce qu'elle veut bien (elle est sinon dure de la feuille du moins prompte &#224; la fixette auditive) et une queue, fr&#233;tillante, qui montrent sans &#233;quivoque quels sont les sentiments de votre acquisition. Vous avourez que ce n'est pas cher pay&#233; pour deux innovations technologiques de cette qualit&#233; ! Notez que dico fran&#231;ais/waouf est disponible pour mac et pc ! Attention ! Les oreilles et queue pour chien ne sont adaptables au mod&#233;le "femme" que sous certaines conditions  



Amok a dit:


> Tu les as achet&#233;es o&#249; ?



Le soucis avec lui, c'est qu'il ne r&#233;clame rien ! Obtenant tout quand m&#234;me, on est jamais s&#251;r de pouvoir acqu&#233;rir les m&#234;mes choses que lui au m&#234;me prix !


----------



## Amok (17 Juillet 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> une queue, fr&#233;tillante, qui montrent sans &#233;quivoque quels sont les sentiments de votre aquisition.



Si on peut choisir le mod&#232;le, je pr&#233;f&#232;re &#233;viter le Malinois Orth&#233;zien : il ronfle !  :love:



Roberto Vendez a dit:


> _Vieilles gloires vieilles gloires_, n'exag&#233;rons rien.



Oui ! Je ne suis pas si vieille !!!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Si on peut choisir le modèle, je préfère éviter le Malinois Orthézien : il ronfle !  :love:



Nous avons en magasin le chihuahua qui a la particularité d'aimer le tirelipimponage les jours de toilettage. Le petit noeud sur la tête n'est pas obligatoire. Il est portatif et extrêmement économique à nourrir. Il a juste un défaut, c'est qu'il est agressif pour les tympans fragiles ! Il monte rapidement dans les aigus à la moindre contrariété. Nous craignons que cela ne vous rappelle des souvenirs de votre ancien modèle. :rateau: Un york cher avec petit noeud obligatoire ?


----------



## Amok (17 Juillet 2007)

Cher P&#232;re Noel,

Je sais, nous sommes en juillet. Mais je pense que si je m'y prends en avance, j'ai plus de chance d'obtenir ce que je veux car tu vas voir que ce n'est pas facile.

Tu as du voir, si tu lis les forums macgeneration que je suis &#224; la recherche d'un mod&#232;le dont le num&#233;ro de s&#233;rie commence par 75-05-68-... avec les caract&#233;ristiques suivantes :

- La fonction vocale doit pouvoir &#234;tre d&#233;sactivable facilement. Ces machines ont tendance &#224; s'exprimer &#224; tout propos et je n'ai jamais trouv&#233; le bouton d'arr&#234;t.
- Avoir un clavier international (et singuli&#232;rement les caract&#232;res asiatiques) serait un plus.
- Cette machine doit g&#233;rer avec brio des techniques disons particuli&#232;res (p&#232;re noel : respect) et poss&#233;der un interrupteur au mercure qui la fait op&#233;rer en mode "open firmware" d&#232;s qu'on la bascule.
- Elle ne doit surtout pas faire des photos. Je ne veux pas avoir &#224; m'extasier devant des t&#234;tes coup&#233;es et des images surexpos&#233;es de bords de trottoirs cr&#233;es par l'oubli de mise en veille.
- Dans l'id&#233;al, elle doit avec bonheur savoir changer une ampoule, voir m&#234;me pouvoir enti&#232;rement refaire l'installation &#233;lectrique et la plomberie d'un appartement de taille moyenne (prend comme base le chateau de Versailles, ca devrait aller). De m&#234;me, elle doit utiliser tout le mat&#233;riel du confort moderne (fer &#224; repasser, machine &#224; laver...) avec enthousiasme.
- Si elle pouvait remuer la queue comme Doqu&#233;ville, ce serait parfait. C'est mignon et abondance ne nuit pas.
- Ses mensurations ne doivent pas sp&#233;cialement &#234;tre id&#233;ales, mais un 90/60/90 serait parfait (je ne suis pas exigeant, tu vois).
- Elle ne doit en aucun cas pondre des oeufs. Je croise parfois dans le virtuel une jeune fille qui souffre de ce handicap, et c'est l'horreur. Couver pendant des semaines, non, surtout vu le r&#233;sultat.
- Suisses ou Belges, pourquoi pas, mais demande avant son avis &#224; Monsieur Foguenne qui est de bon conseil. Tu peux lui &#233;crire &#224; l'adresse suivante : Paolo Foguenne, 1487 Macas Pount Come, P&#233;rou (Si tu as besoin de traduire ta lettre, cherche sur macG avec les mots "carino" ou "amigos" : je ne sais plus qui parle Espagnol s'en m&#234;me sans rendre compte). Et par piti&#233;, sans accent : c'est vraiment pas sexy, l'accent Belge ou Suisse. A moins d'&#234;tre Belge ou Suisse, je suppose, mais ce n'est pas mon cas : je suis normal.
- Elle doit pouvoir allumer un mac toute seule. Le sien.
- Elle doit savoir marcher avec des talons et consid&#233;rer que les bas (port&#233;s avec &#233;l&#233;gance et sans aucune vulgarit&#233 sont l'avenir de l'homme. D'ailleurs, mets en quelques paires dans la boite, ainsi que des menottes et une cagoule de cuir avec une fermeture &#233;clair).
- Elle doit detester les chemises &#224; fleurs. Je n'en ai pas et de toute fa&#231;on ca craint. Il faut vraiment &#234;tre tordu pour acheter des trucs pareils, m&#234;me pour sortir le chien dans un champ de betteraves juste apr&#232;s la pluie.
- Elle doit poss&#233;der un minimum de culture g&#233;n&#233;rale. Par cela j'entends le vase de Soissons, Marignan, &#224; quoi sert un polarisant, la m&#233;canique celeste, savoir calculer de t&#234;te en parsec. Pas "qui Jennifer lopez a &#233;pous&#233;e en 17eme noces", tu vois ?
- Elle doit &#234;tre jolie au naturel, pour que j'ai un peu de place dans la salle de bain et surtout que je puisse l'utiliser en dehors du cr&#233;neau 4 h / 5 : 30 du matin, avec un fond d'eau ti&#232;de dans le ballon.
- Elle doit pouvoir prouver n'avoir jamais utilis&#233; le  . Quand je vois ce smilley, j'ai envie d'&#233;ventrer et de combler la cavit&#233; avec du poivre. Si en plus elle assiste aux bouffes mensuelles, tu la garde. Vu le point suivant, je n'ai pas envie de remplacer le "je vais voir ma maman" par "je vais voir mes momies".
- Elle doit &#234;tre orpheline, pour que j'ai mes dimanches tranquilles.
- De bon coeur : pour que je sois vraiment tranquille le dimanche, il serait agr&#233;able qu'elle passe les petits l&#233;preux &#224; la paille de fer ou qu'elle soigne les h&#233;moro&#239;des des pestif&#233;r&#233;s dans une association.
- Quitte &#224; parler sans cesse de "commerce &#233;quitable", de "renouvelable" et autres arnaques marketings, qu'elle mette en pratique ses propos. Par exemple, ne pas consommer l'&#233;quivalent du d&#233;bit du Nil pendant un mois &#224; chaque douche.
- Elle ne doit pas parler de politique, surtout si elle pense que le G&#233;n&#233;ral de Gaulle a balanc&#233; son &#233;p&#233;e aux pieds de C&#233;sar, &#224; la station de m&#233;tro Al&#233;sia et que Napol&#233;on &#233;tait un chasseur de baleine dont la particularit&#233; &#233;tait d'utiliser comme fils de p&#234;che ceux de son cale&#231;on.


Bon, il y a d'autres d&#233;tails, mais d&#233;j&#224; si tu pouvais m'en fabriquer une comme ca ce serait cool et je dirais &#224; tout le monde que tu existes. Et si tu t'inscrits sur macg, tu pourras dire des conneries comme Patochman et Sonnyboy, mais sans &#234;tre banni des sujets.

Je te remercie d'avance,


Amok qui a &#233;t&#233; bien sage cette ann&#233;e.

PS : Ne fais pas de cadeau &#224; Roberto. Il passe son temps &#224; faire des saloperies dans sa ZX break, m&#234;me des fois tout seul.


----------



## Amok (17 Juillet 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Et ce jour-là, rien que pour l'emmmerder, j'aurai sur mes larges z'épaules ma chemise la plus chromatiquement problématique de ma garde-robe.
> Celle-là vous l'avez *même pas vu* dans aucune AES publique ou underground.
> 
> 
> Dés ce soir, et dans la perspective enchantée de cette rencontre à venir, je vais la repasser, cette chemise.



Tu pourras toujours renifler devant le jury : maintenant il y a des témoins qui pourront dire que le crime par explosion de vaisseaux capillaires était prémédité ! :afraid:


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Cher Père Noel,



Cher Monsieur, 

Ne quittez pas ! Votre correspondant est déjà en ligne(s) mais nous lui indiquons votre appel au secours par un signal sonore !   



Roberto Vendez a dit:


> _Si ce n'est que..._
> *Un Pop à l'ouverture est notre garantie !©*
> :king:



J'imagine que cela pourrait être fort mal interprété !  Serait-ce là un des délices de fin Vendez ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2007)

Cher P&#232;re No&#235;l, 

Pouvez vous transmettre &#224; notre sage Amok, que les couveuses de la chambre d'incubation manquent d&#233;j&#224; cruellement de personnels. Au vue des r&#233;clamations quant &#224; la ponte mensuelle du mod&#232;le F, nous avons envoy&#233;s une proposition aux ing&#233;nieurs du tout puissant qui a &#233;t&#233; accept&#233; il y a peu et d&#233;cidant que l'oeuf (ponte/couve) sera d&#233;sormais l'apanage des hommes. Les femmes pourront d&#233;sormais vaquer aux d&#233;vergondage de leurs vertus en toute impunit&#233;. 

Je tenais d'ailleurs &#224; vous remercier pour votre coup de pouce au sujet de l'article 17 de la convention collective de production humaine f&#233;minine . 

Veuillez agr&#233;er P&#232;re No&#235;l l'expression de mes sentiments les plus hyst&#233;riques.

odr&#233;, d&#233;l&#233;gu&#233; du personnel f&#233;minin et responsable du budget de fonctionnement de la condition f&#233;minine.


----------



## Amok (17 Juillet 2007)

odré a dit:


> Cher Père Noël,
> 
> Pouvez vous transmettre à notre sage Amok, que les couveuses de la chambre d'incubation manquent déjà cruellement de personnels. Au vue des réclamations quant à la ponte mensuelle du modèle F, nous avons envoyés une proposition aux ingénieurs du tout puissant qui a été accepté il y a peu et décidant que l'oeuf (ponte/couve) sera désormais l'apanage des hommes. Les femmes pourront désormais vaquer aux dévergondage de leurs vertus en toute impunité.
> 
> ...



On s'en fout : on fabriquera en Chine, et pas sûr qu'on y perde au change !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> On s'en fout : on fabriquera en Chine, et pas sûr qu'on y perde au change !



Sachez que malgré le peu de cas que vous faîtes de ma demande au Père Noël, il est fort probable que les nouveau modèles H puissent pondre mais en attendant que ce cheptel humains soient disponibles nous travaillons, durement, à rédaction d'une Loi autorisant les anciens mâles et femelles (modèles ne pouvant supporter le plug in "parthogénèse") à couver les oeufs même s'il sont du même modèle.


----------



## Amok (17 Juillet 2007)

odré a dit:


> Sachez que malgré le peu de cas que vous faîtes de ma demande au Père Noël, il est fort probable que les nouveau modèles H puissent pondre mais en attendant que ce cheptel humains soient disponibles nous travaillons, durement, à rédaction d'une Loi autorisant les anciens mâles et femelles (modèles ne pouvant supporter le plug in "parthogénèse") à couver les oeufs même s'il sont du même modèle.



Vu que j'ai un membre préhensile, t'as pas fini de manger de l'omelette, voir des iles flottantes les jours de forme !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Vu que j'ai un membre préhensile, t'as pas fini de manger de l'omelette, voir des iles flottantes les jours de forme !



La société des oeufs de Pâques ou à la trinité tient à vous informer que le modèle dont vous prétendez pouvoir cuisiner la chaire n'est plus en stock actuellement. Sachez que nous tenons compte de vos remarques et objections pour la gamme automne / hiver. Si vous êtes pressé, veuillez faire votre choix parmi les modèles disponibles dans le catalogue printemps / été disponible dans tous nos magazins et plages de la région PACA.


----------



## mademoisellecha (17 Juillet 2007)

Chère Personne qui a décidé qu'à partir de maintenant il y aurait un lecteur MP3 dans tous les nouveaux téléphones portables, 

Je vous déteste globalement dans la vie de tous les jours pour des raisons que vous, moi ainsi que tous les utilisateurs de transports en commun en général connaissons bien et qu'il serait donc inutile de citer; cependant permettez-moi de vous dire que, à condition que ledit lecteur MP3 soit utilisé avec les écouteurs fournis avec le téléphone, c'est en fait une sacrée bonne idée. :love:

Je pense que c'est à vous que je dois le fou rire d'une demi-heure suite à la séance d'essayage de ma maman, douce foldingue cinquantenaire ayant laissé loin derrière elle l'ère du walkman et n'ayant pas touché à quelque appareil semblable depuis, de la fonction MP3 de son nouveau téléphone. 

Après avoir transféré quelques morceaux dans son appareil, j'ai pu  assister au spectacle absolument délicieux :love: de ma maman redécouvrant le walkman en se trémoussant au milieu de son jardin sur sa biguine préférée et chantonnant quelques bribes de refrain créole, en faisant fi du fait que personne d'autre hormis elle-même n'entendait ledit morceau.

C'est lorsque je la vis avancer à tâtons dans le jardin, orientant son téléphone tel le professeur Tournesol avec son pendule, puis courir vers la maison en criant "IL FAIT MEME RADIO ! ECOUTE ! J'AI TSF !" que je sus que son nouveau jouet lui plaisait vraiment :love:  

Je m'excuse par avance auprès des utilisateurs de la ligne B du RER pour les éventuelles nuisances sonores que cette dame va sans doute causer en oubliant que non, personne n'entend sa chanson et en se lâchant allègrement sur les *OUU OUUUU, PLEASE TO MEET YOU* de _Sympathy for the Devil_.

Enfin voilà, merci... en fait.

:love:


----------



## teo (18 Juillet 2007)

Cher P.
Tu sembles d&#233;&#231;u dans ton dernier courrier et veut apparemment passer &#224; la concurrence. Il faut toujours faire attention, dans certains cas on ne peut pas revenir en arri&#232;re. C'est un conseil d'ami que je te dis l&#224;, mais je sais, on n'est jamais oblig&#233; d'&#233;couter un conseil. Tu es majeur, vaccin&#233; et je suis s&#251;r que tu vas te reprendre, r&#233;fl&#233;chir pendant une bonne nuit de sommeil et que tu restera avec tes op&#233;ratrices s&#233;culaires.
Toutefois si la concurrence par ses lumi&#232;res (ou son c&#244;t&#233; sombre) continuait &#224; te tenter, sache que je t'offre volontiers un bon pour une p&#233;riode d'essai de 7 jours, si tu passes par Paris ou qu'on se voit lors d'un &#233;ventuel s&#233;jour sur la C&#244;te d'Azur, je suis &#224; ta dispo pour te faire d&#233;couvrir ces m&#234;mes lumi&#232;res, voire ce c&#244;t&#233; sombre, pour que tu ne sois pas trop perdu au d&#233;but. Y'a des r&#232;gles, des habitudes, des pratiques diff&#233;rentes de ton op&#233;rateur actuel. Tu serais sans doute un peu nioubz mais &#231;a tu apprendrais vite, t'es un malin, c'est pareil que de passer d'XP au mac, la sensation de minorit&#233; est la m&#234;me, m&#234;me conviction d'avoir raison, de faire partie de l'&#233;lite, parfois m&#234;me de fa&#231;on d&#233;raisonnable, et, &#233;viemment, m&#234;me grand rassemblement annuel festif et alcoolis&#233; (pas en septembre, mais en juin).

Bises amicales,
O.

_Edit: &#233;crire au p&#232;re no&#235;l n'est pas forc&#233;ment tr&#232;s utile, mais je m'arr&#234;terai l&#224;, ces fils sont lus par des enfants toujours plus jeunes et je n'aimerai pas briser des r&#234;ves trop t&#244;t._


----------



## Amok (18 Juillet 2007)

teo a dit:


> Toutefois si la concurrence par ses lumières (ou son côté sombre) continuait à te tenter, sache que je t'offre volontiers un bon pour une période d'essai de 7 jours, si tu passes par Paris ou qu'on se voit lors d'un éventuel séjour sur la Côte d'Azur, je suis à ta dispo pour te faire découvrir ces mêmes lumières, voire ce côté sombre, pour que tu ne sois pas trop perdu au début.



Juste une question : ronfles-tu ?

Si je te pose cette question un peu personnelle, c'est que lors de la dernière AE, un de tes collègues d'EDF, monté (si je puis dire) d'Orthez pour un séminaire sur la navigation à voile m'a déjà montré le fonctionnement de l'interrupteur.

Si j'ai apprécié d'y voir un peu plus clair (il m'a carrément allumé la lanterne), j'aimerais à l'avenir un modèle un peu moins bruyant. La moitié de la ville de Montreuil a en effet cru que la centrale était au bord de l'implosion.

Merci de ta réponse.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2007)

Sachant qu'il a dormi &#224; M&#233;nilmuche, &#231;a vous donne une id&#233;e de l'ampleur et du volume :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> - Si elle pouvait remuer la queue comme Doquéville, ce serait parfait. C'est mignon et abondance ne nuit pas.





Amok a dit:


> Juste une question : ronfles-tu ? Gnagnagna.





			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4336147 a dit:
			
		

> Sachant qu'il a dormi à Ménilmuche, ça vous donne une idée de l'ampleur et du volume :love:


Vous me navrez à un point dont vous n'avez même pas idée ! Mais alors !


----------



## rezba (18 Juillet 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Vous me navrez à un point dont vous n'avez même pas idée ! Mais alors !



G ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2007)

rezba a dit:


> G ?


Tu sais bien qu'en ce qui me concerne, cette lettre est une lettre morte.


----------



## Amok (18 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4336147 a dit:
			
		

> Sachant qu'il a dormi &#224; M&#233;nilmuche, &#231;a vous donne une id&#233;e de l'ampleur et du volume :love:



Celui qui n'a jamais v&#233;cu ca n'a pas droit &#224; la parole &#224; table. Ca commen&#231;ait par un z&#233;phyr l&#233;ger, suivi d'un sifflement et l'ensemble de son corps se mettait alors &#224; vibrer comme un thon sur le pont d'un bateau.

Dans le m&#234;me temps, la bouche s'ouvrait. A la lueur d'une torche &#233;lectrique je vis une &#233;norme luette battre la chamade comme une cloche de Paques. Je refermais imm&#233;diatement, pris de frayeur, le clapet mal&#233;fique pour d&#233;couvrir avec effroi que le son empruntait alors des voix d&#233;tourn&#233;es et s'amplifiait par les cavit&#233;s nasales. Les ailes du nez se gonfl&#232;rent comme pour prendre leur envol et d'un seul coup s'aplatirent, expulsant d'un coup sec un "couac" digne d'un trombone.

Totalement paralys&#233; par les cons&#233;quences de mon geste, j'assistais dans les minutes qui suivirent &#224; la naissance d'une cornemuse, le kilt port&#233; par le Doc pour la nuit rendant cette vision encore plus terrible. Surgissant lentement des plis, Nessie semblait me narguer avant de dodeliner du cou et de replonger sous les draps.

N'en pouvant plus, &#224; la limite de l'&#233;vanouissement, je t&#226;tonnais jusqu'&#224; la porte et me mis &#224; courrir dans le couloir, puis l'escalier, puis la rue avant de m'immobiliser &#224; bout de souffle sous une porte coch&#232;re.


----------



## NED (18 Juillet 2007)

Cher Amok,

En fait ton Avatar je le trouvais grave moche au début, j'arrivais pas à m'y faire...
Et puis maintenant je le trouve super bien pensé, très pictogramé et percutant.
(j'ai laissé la paumade à la maison hein)
C'est que cet Avatar me tracassait et maintenant je l'ai intégré.


----------



## Amok (19 Juillet 2007)

NED a dit:


> Cher Amok,
> 
> En fait ton Avatar je le trouvais grave moche au d&#233;but, j'arrivais pas &#224; m'y faire...
> Et puis maintenant je le trouve super bien pens&#233;, tr&#232;s pictogram&#233; et percutant.
> ...



Cet avatar est sans aucun doute le plus extraordinaire de toute la plan&#232;te web, voir m&#234;me de l'univers (plan&#232;tes ext&#233;rieures inclues). Il surpasse en tout cas de tr&#232;s tr&#232;s loin toutes les horreurs graphiques utilis&#233;es par la majorit&#233; des membres de MacG dont on peut dire que le point commun est une absence quasi-totale d'humour (m&#234;me leurs perles sont de culture) et un niveau intellectuel proche du fruit de mer. Surtout les Suisses, pour &#234;tre franc.

De plus, en vrai, ils sont tous moches &#224; faire peur. Les AE virent de plus en plus au bal des mutants. Tu me diras : ceci explique peut-&#234;tre cela et au moins le choix de leur repr&#233;sentation virtuelle ne trompe pas sur leur apparence r&#233;elle. M&#234;me les quelques filles ici pr&#233;sentes ne rel&#232;vent pas le niveau. Mais bon, qui se ressemble s'assemble, n'est ce pas ?

Je suis donc d'accord avec toi. Super bien pens&#233;, percutant, agr&#233;able &#224; l'&#339;il, intelligent, ancr&#233; dans la litt&#233;rature (il s'agit d'une ancienne couverture du livre de H. Hesse "le loup des steppes") mais en m&#234;me temps modeste car compr&#233;hensible par tous... En fait, c'est tout moi !


----------



## Bassman (19 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> blabla chiant, sans int&#233;r&#234;t, et  sans talent pour le dire



Chers Lecteurs,

L'article publi&#233; par notre stagiaire n'&#233;tait pas pr&#233;vu initialement, l'enqu&#234;te r&#233;v&#232;le qu'il a profit&#233; de l'absence de son tuteur (signant ses articles de la griffe : "BackCat" ) pour faire passer une information, je vous l'accorde tous, totalement inint&#233;ressante.
D'autre part, nous avons appris que ce Stagiaire, derri&#232;re le pseudonyme "La Mok", fr&#233;quente les milieux maffieux Ortheziens.

Nous avons donc proc&#233;d&#233; imm&#233;diatement &#224; sa mise &#224; pied, et &#224; son renvoi en maison de retraite.

Cependant, et dans un esprit de professionnalisme, l'image dont est extrait l'avatar de notre stagiaire, n'est pas comme il l'affirmait la couverture d'un livre de H. HESSE, mais de la couverture d'un CD de H. D&#200;S (qui se prononce pareil).

Bien entendu nos fid&#232;les lecteurs auront rectifi&#233;s d'eux-m&#234;me.

Cordialement, 
la R&#233;daction.


----------



## Grug (19 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Amok (19 Juillet 2007)

Si il s'agit de moi sur l'image ci-dessus, je tiens à apporter les précisions suivantes :

- Je n'ai pas besoin de boire pour dire des conneries
- Il faut plus de 3 verres pour que je passe le cap du sublime !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Cher Monsieur Grug,
> Chaque fois que je découvre un de vos dessins, je suis figé dans une admiration _sous le charme_ qui a cela de particulier qu'elle est assortie d'une pointe de perplexité à l'idée que ce soit _à moi_ que l'on ait récemment confié _des dessins de presse.
> _Sans doute que mes clients ne connaissent pas votre existence.
> :mouais:
> ...


On est un peu plus dans le MP divulgué que dans la lettre morte là, non ?  Mais bon, comme je rigole bien, je m'en fous un peu.


----------



## alèm (19 Juillet 2007)

_Salut,

ce matin est vide comme ceux quelques mois avant de te rencontrer.

Passe une bonne journ&#233;e.

&#224; bient&#244;t.

R._


----------



## Amok (19 Juillet 2007)

Cher ce que vous voulez,

J'aimerais savoir si il existe un endroit pas trop loin de chez moi o&#249; les gens qui ont des enfants sont encore capables de la plus &#233;l&#233;mentaire courtoisie vis &#224; vis de ceux qui n'en ont pas. J'entends par l&#224; capables d'utiliser leur poussette de deux m&#232;tres de large autrement que comme un b&#233;lier dans les supermarch&#233;s ou les march&#233;s, ou comme stop voitures dans les angles morts. Je viens encore de freiner brusquement en voyant l'avant d'un de ces engins sortir au m&#233;pris de toute s&#233;curit&#233; au coin d'un mur, deux m&#232;tres devant mon capot, la m&#232;re &#233;tant bien prot&#233;g&#233;e et pensant surement que l'apparition de deux pieds de poupon allait bouleverser les lois de l'inertie. Un peu comme les stickers "B&#233;b&#233; &#224; bord" doivent &#233;viter les accidents qui, chacun le sait, vont subitement cesser le jour o&#249; ce message sera appos&#233; &#224; l'arri&#232;re de chaque v&#233;hicule. Enfin, un de tps en tps : lorsque je vois l'aspect d&#233;bilitant ou faussement r&#233;glementaire que ces autocollants adoptent j'ai envie de rentrer dans le tas et je crains ne pas pouvoir me retenir de percuter, m&#234;me gentiment, ces v&#233;hicules aux vitres couvertes de paresoleils Pluto, Mickey et autres stupidit&#233;s marketing (allez apr&#232;s vous &#233;tonner qu'&#224; 5 ans ils r&#233;clament un T-Shirt Pocahontas...).

J'aimerais aussi, si possible, que lors des manifestations en plein air (concert de piano, par exemple), les m&#234;mes g&#233;niteurs viennent soit seuls, soit soient capables de coller un baillon sur le clapet &#224; brailleries de leurs juniors. Je sais bien que eux ne sont absolument pas g&#233;n&#233;s par les cris stridents et intempestifs de leur descendance, mais dans mon grand ego&#239;sme (mea culpa), j'ai du mal &#224; accepter qu'un truc de 60 cm de haut, d&#233;j&#224; mobile, perturbe r&#233;guli&#232;rement l'&#233;coute de 250 autres personnes sans &#234;tre le moins du monde inqui&#233;t&#233; ou &#233;vacu&#233; (faire la moindre remarque vous classe imm&#233;diatement dans le rang des enfoir&#233;s qui d&#233;testent les momes).

Je n'ai pas d'enfant, je l'avoue &#224; ma grande honte. Je sais qu'il s'agit dans notre soci&#233;t&#233; d'une tare impardonnable si aucune raison valable ou m&#233;dicale ne l'explique. Je sais que se reproduire est un acte citoyen et hautement v&#233;n&#233;r&#233; et que je suis donc un individu suspect. Mais le fait d'&#234;tre quasi syst&#233;matiquement emmerd&#233; par ceux des autres ne me donne pas envie de poursuivre la promiscuit&#233; avec ces fouteurs de troubles jusque dans mon appartement.

Je sais qu'aux &#233;tats-unis, certains aussi associaux que moi ont cr&#233;&#233;s des h&#244;tels, restaurants et autres lieux de vacances strictement interdits aux braillards de tout poils et singuli&#232;rement aux petits d'hommes. J'aimerais donc simplement savoir si dans mon coin, ces lieux de paix existent aussi.

D'avance merci. (Et que ceux qui sont capables d'&#233;lever correctement leurs petits soient ici &#233;galement remerci&#233;s)


----------



## NED (19 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> (Et que ceux qui sont capables d'élever correctement leurs petits soient ici également remerciés)



Merci d'avoir pensé a eux aussi tout de même.....


----------



## Amok (21 Juillet 2007)

C'est ca, &#234;tre une star, Odr&#233;: plus aucune vie priv&#233;e.

Il faut dire aussi qu'&#224; force d'exposer des &#339;ufs &#233;normes -pr&#233;sent&#233;s comme &#233;tant de ton fait- au fil des forums, des esprits adolescents peuvent &#234;tre troubl&#233;s par ce qu'ils consid&#232;rent comme une &#233;lasticit&#233; hors norme de certaines parties de ton corps. A cet age l&#224;, l'esprit vagabonde vite.

J'avoue avoir moi m&#234;me (et il y a fort longtemps que je ne suis plus adolescent) parfois r&#234;v&#233; en imaginant toutes les possibilit&#233;s qu'offraient des sphincters de cet acabit.

Tu es donc victime de ton physique avantageux, et s'en plaindre me semble un peu abus&#233;&#169;.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2007)

Cher Amok, 

Je comprends quand ces p&#233;riodes estivales, o&#249; les jeunes femelles abondent en petite tenue dans votre r&#233;gion, tout en refusant qu'on leur fasse une remarque, que vous soyez troubl&#233; au point de vous demander si vous ne passeriez pas du c&#244;t&#233; sombre de la lune. 
Je comprend d&#232;s alors que vous vous sentiez frustr&#233; de ne pas &#234;tre contact&#233; par un jeune homme attir&#233; par les plus beaux specimens de mag&#233;n&#233;ration (m&#226;les y compris). Peut &#234;tre est ce d&#251;e &#224; cette coupe de cheveux playmobil que vous arboriez &#233;tant jeune ? Que sais je ?
Je vais rem&#233;dier &#224; cela, en donnant votre contact &#224; notre latin lover po&#232;te &#224; ses heures, avec votre permission, bien entendu.


----------



## Amok (21 Juillet 2007)

odr&#233;;4339210 a dit:
			
		

> Cher Amok,
> 
> Je comprends quand ces p&#233;riodes estivales, o&#249; les jeunes femelles abondent en petite tenue dans votre r&#233;gion, tout en refusant qu'on leur fasse une remarque, que vous soyez troubl&#233; au point de vous demander si vous ne passerez pas du c&#244;t&#233; sombre de la lune.



Vous connaissez bien mal la r&#233;gion dont vous parlez, car si les jeunes filles (et les moins jeunes) portent l&#233;ger le vestimentaire, le probl&#232;me se poserait plut&#244;t devant _une absence_ de remarque &#233;ventuelle ! 



> Je comprend d&#232;s alors que vous vous sentiez frustr&#233; de ne pas &#234;tre contact&#233; par un jeune homme attir&#233; par les plus beaux specimens de mag&#233;n&#233;ration (m&#226;les y compris). Peut &#234;tre est ce d&#251;e &#224; cette coupe de cheveux playmobil que vous arboriez &#233;tant jeune ? Que sais je ?
> Je vais rem&#233;dier &#224; cela, en donnant votre contact &#224; notre latin lover po&#232;te &#224; ses heures, avec votre permission, bien entendu.


Mais que voulez-vous que j'en fasse ? Hormis le fait que mon coeur, mon &#226;me et le reste appartiennent &#224; Doqu&#233;ville il y a aussi Sonnyboy (c'est juste physique : depuis qu'il s'est fait tatouer 3 ronds noirs au sommet de la planisph&#232;re, je tente le strike) et derni&#232;rement T&#233;o qui me proposait de me tripatouiller le filament pour m'&#233;clairer le lampion. Mon planning est donc pas mal charg&#233; pour les prochains temps, et j'avoue pref&#233;rer les partenaires m&#251;rs aux raisins verts.


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Vous connaissez bien mal la région dont vous parlez, car si les jeunes filles (et les moins jeunes) portent léger le vestimentaire, le problème se poserait plutôt devant _une absence_ de remarque éventuelle !
> 
> Mais que voulez-vous que j'en fasse ? Hormis le fait que mon coeur, mon âme et le reste appartiennent à Doquéville il y a aussi Sonnyboy (c'est juste physique : depuis qu'il s'est fait tatouer 3 ronds noirs au sommet de la planisphère, je tente le strike) et dernièrement Téo qui me proposait de me tripatouiller le filament pour m'éclairer le lampion. Mon planning est donc pas mal chargé pour les prochains temps, et j'avoue preférer les partenaires mûrs aux raisins verts.



J'm'en va t'le tripatouiller moi... l'filament... jusqu'à l'incandescence...


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Juillet 2007)

Mademoiselle la blondasse, bien que vu votre age, je ne sais pas si Mademoiselle s'applique encore.
La prochaine fois que je vous croise en train de faire pisser votre abominable clebs, croisé entre un rat et une saucisse, en train de pisser sur la porte de l'immeuble: 

1/ je pisse dans votre boîte à lettre
2/ je claque la gueule dudit clébard sur le trottoir
3/je vous fous le nez dans la pisse

C'est à vous de voir...
Votre bien dévoué
Fab'Fab


----------



## Nephou (23 Juillet 2007)

_message de service @ DocEvil & [MGZ]BackCat 
j'ai eu 5 minutes pour passer la serpilli&#232;re, portez vous bien
_


----------



## rezba (23 Juillet 2007)

Tr&#232;s tr&#232;s chers ex-patrons.

Vous auriez du accepter notre derni&#232;re proposition de n&#233;gociation.
R. est la pute la plus ch&#232;re que ne n'ayons jamais eu a payer J., P. et moi. Mais elle a l'air redoutablement efficace. 
Allez, &#224; la revoyure.


----------



## joanes (23 Juillet 2007)

Très chers ex- les mêmes,

Pensez, mais pensez bien, cet été, quand enfin le temps se mettra au grand beau et qu'à nouveau les cigales recommenceront de chanter... Qu'assis dans vos chaises longues, sirotant un Mint Julep, vous deviserez sur votre grandeur d'âme et la hauteur incommensurable de vos vaseuses réflexions, oui pensez à bien apprécier ce moment privilégié. Aujourd'hui est un grand jour pour vous.



On vous envoie une petite batterie de SCUD sur la gueule et ça va pas être joli joli...


----------



## rezba (23 Juillet 2007)

Alain,

Je ne sais comment te le dire, alors je tourne autour en attendant. 
Tu m'écris depuis quelques semaines. Pas seulement à moi, visiblement à toute une tripotée de gens que tu connais ou que tu as connu.
Moi, je t'ai connu, entre quatre et quinze ans, quelque chose comme ça. Surtout à l'école primaire, en fait. Après, dès le collège, ça s'est un peu distendu, non ? Je ne crois pas t'avoir vu depuis... vingt-cinq ans ?
Je ne sais plus trop. Je ne me suis plus vraiment inquiété de savoir ce que tu devenais, en fait. 
Visiblement, toi si. Tu mènes des aventures bloggo--pédestres, et tu voudrais qu'on soit nombreux à s'y intéresser. 
J'avoue que je n'y arrive pas. Tu as, sur les photos de ton blog, la même tête que lorsque tu étais adolescent. Et à te lire, on se demande toujours si tu fais preuve d'innocence dans ton incapacité à voir ton ridicule, ou si tu transcendes ton manque de talent par un certain culot convivial, comme tu le faisais déjà petit.
Tu voudrais que l'on se retrouve pour tes quarante ans, quelque part dans les Cévennes.
Il faudrait qu'on s'enthousiasme. Ma mère, bonne pâte, a refilé mon adresse mail à l'une de nos anciennes prof d'histoire, que tu avais chargé de récupérer tes vieux copains de collège, je suppose.
Donc.
Si au moins j'étais sûr de voir là-bas d'autres que toi, dont je me suis soucié parfois... Mais de ça je n'ai aucune garantie. Il faudrait que tu poses sur ton blog le nom de ceux qui viendront, ça m'aiderait à me décider...


----------



## alèm (23 Juillet 2007)

_cher vous, mes amis,

parfois, j'aimerais que vous d&#233;passiez ma retenue et que vous me t&#233;l&#233;phoniez ou passiez me voir&#8230; mais voil&#224;, vous n'habitez pas Nantes et ne mesurez pas la force de ma timidit&#233;&#8230;

je vous embrasse et vous aime&#8230;

R.

deuxi&#232;me lettre :

Cher vous qui &#234;tes jolie et habitez Nantes
si vous aviez quelque tendresse &#224; donner, j'aimerais que ce soit pour moi
parce que &#231;a manque&#8230;
je vous embrasse aussi

R.
_


----------



## NED (23 Juillet 2007)

Cher Pharmacos,

La competition est rude et le tournoi relev&#233;,
Des efforts incroyables sont faits pour battre des records.
Bravo pour avoir tr&#244;n&#233; en t&#234;te du Simonpodium ces derniers jours.
Mais je suis au regret de t'informer que j'ai pris la place dorenavant !
Ho certes, je sais que cette place est souvent provisoire, mais justement le c&#244;t&#233; eph&#233;m&#232;re de la chose me mets encore plus en joie. En effet, apr&#232;s des entrainements intenses, des rassemblements de techniques de m&#233;morisations issues des plus grands chamans indiens et aussi les cours de musique de fredintosh , j'ai reussi &#224; &#234;tre au top....
Et ca fait bien plaisir...
Le fait d'&#234;tre peintre aussi m'a beaucoup aid&#233; dans le choix des couleurs et des bonnes combinaisons  
Je te rel&#232;gues ainsi au 2de rang, mais ne desesp&#232;re pas de voir le bout de ton nez dans pas tr&#232;s longtemps.
A plus tard cher concurent, et bonne chance....
NED...


----------



## jugnin (23 Juillet 2007)

_Cher R., 

Je ne suis un brin poilu,
Mais je feinds la f&#233;minit&#233; avec l'aisance d'une vache qui rumine.
Surtout, j'ai tout plein d'amour &#224; revendre.
J'ai bien dit "&#224; vendre", car les temps son durs,
Tout particuli&#232;rement pour les fausse femmes poilues,
Fussent-elles anim&#233;es des meilleures intentions.

Esp&#233;rant retenir votre attention,
Je serai disponible dans la soir&#233;e,
Lorsque j'aurai termin&#233; de saigner cette saloperie de verrat.

Bien &#224; vous._


----------



## alèm (23 Juillet 2007)

Cher jugnin,

votre proposition n'atteignant m&#234;me pas la hauteur des chevilles poilues de votre s&#339;ur, je ne la retiendrais pas.

Ceci dit, vous &#234;tes mignon tout plein.
mais m&#234;me si nous fr&#233;quentons une poule commune, arr&#234;tons l&#224; le bestiaire

bise
R.


----------



## CouleurSud (24 Juillet 2007)

Chers instants,

Votre fugacité m'a empêché de vous suivre

Pourtant, vous étiez là où j'étais

Et j'étais là où vous étiez

Instant vert comme tes yeux, vert comme ta blouse d'hôpital la dernière fois que je t'ai vu

Instant rouge comme ta robe, rouge comme cette flaque de sang autour de tes cheveux sur un parking un soir

Instant blanc comme ton sourire, blanc comme ces cristaux auxquels tu n'as pas pu résister

Instant bleu comme ces vagues que tu déchirais, bleu comme tes veines dévastées 

Aujourd'hui, je suis là où vous n'êtes plus. Vous m'habitez, je ne vous habite plus. Vous êtes l'archipel de mon existence, mais à jamais figés, comme une glaciation de mon être, ici et pourtant si loin


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Juillet 2007)

Chers pauvres nases,

Merci de nous abreuver de vos &#233;crits navrants de platitude et de minablet&#233; (je sais c'est nouveau...) vos vies sentent les latrines, vos coeurs le renferm&#233;, votre foutre le poisson.... 

Merci de croire que le monde est plein de gens comme vous, pour lesquels le mal &#234;tre est un art de vivre... pour lesquels le sourire est synonime de cr&#233;tinisme... merci &#224; vous !!!!!

Merci de penser que vos petits soucis merdiques sont de vrais &#233;cueils au bohneur parfait... merci de faire preuve de tant de na&#239;vet&#233; !!!

Chacun de vos posts me tranquilise.... chacun de vos posts ajoute du b&#233;ton &#224; mes fondations... chacun de vos posts me fait bander.

Pour r&#233;sumer :

Merci les sous produits, que votre derche continue de peler, et que vos bras (d&#233;j&#224; minables... les suisses se reconnaitront...) continuent de r&#233;tr&#233;cir...

Votre cauchemard &#224; tous.
Moi, le sordide Sonnyboy.


----------



## alèm (24 Juillet 2007)

_merci &#224; toi sonny. 
_


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Juillet 2007)

Ils vous en prie.

 

Des fois je me fais peur...


----------



## Amok (25 Juillet 2007)

J'avoue aimer particulièrement la signature :

_ Moi, le sordide Sonnyboy.


_


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Juillet 2007)

Cher Sonny,

Grâce à vous, je viens de découvrir un nouveau sens à la formule : _faire une queue de poisson_ 

Je n'aurais qu'un mot : merci


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Juillet 2007)

Cher Sonny
Tu fais partie des gens qui font que j'aime ce forum parce qu'il représente la diversité à mon sens.
Chacune de tes interventions est un nectar qui apporte le sourire, ce qui prouve au fond que tu as peut-être un peu tort, ou au contraire qu'il suffit d'un peu de poésie pour apporter le sourire aux hordes de dépressifs sous-jacents dont je suis.

Merci pour tout Choupinet

:love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Juillet 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> ...
> Votre cauchemard &#224; tous.
> Moi, le sordide Sonnyboy.



Ouai, ben il se fait un peu trop rare le sordide joufflu bleu, &#231;a manque s&#233;rieusement d'abrasion depuis quelques temps...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Juillet 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ouai, ben il se fait un peu trop rare le sordide joufflu bleu, sans manque s&#233;rieusement d'abrasion depuis quelques temps...



Cher monsieur la cucurbite, (Comme &#231;a &#231;a fait je reste dans le sujet) 

Vouais vouais vouais... Faut dire que d&#232;s que tu abrases un tantinet, comme &#231;a, sans plus ; eh ben tu te fais effacer comme c'est pas permis, t'es tricard comme pas deux dans des fils qui finissent par sentir la culotte de vieille... Il ne nous restera bient&#244;t plus qu'&#224; poster 20 fois par jour des photos de tasses ou de nos gosses...
Ah merde, tiens! J'en ai pas... Pfffffff...

Bien &#224; toi, mon Vinc' (Comme plus haut)


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2007)

C'est pas vrai, j'efface pas tout !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4343328 a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas vrai, j'efface pas tout !



Oui, mais toi tu as encore le sens du beau...


----------



## mademoisellecha (25 Juillet 2007)

Chers vous,

Pour ces rencontres nouvelles, ces bons moments, ces rires et ce rhum arrangé :love: et tout le reste,

_merci! _

Abusez du soleil et du canoë Mowgli© pour moi :love: , 

je vous embrasse, à bientôt. 
_
PS : j'ai dû oublier un gilet noir quelque part : si quelqu'un pense à me le rapporter je lui ferai...heu... un super bon fondant au chocolat  . _


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2007)

Cher sonnyboy, 

Je ne comprends vraiment pas pourquoi vous n'&#234;tes pas aimable avec vos semblables. Sans vouloir vous forcer la main, il serait temps que vous vous confessiez. Parceque je pense pouvoir vous aidez dans votre qu&#234;te de puret&#233;. Oui, vous ne le savez pas encore mais vous rechercher la perfection, je l'ai compris, parce qu'on ne peut pas vivre sans &#234;tre parfait. J'ai moi m&#234;me eut des moments de doute et de torpeur, je sais ce que vous ressentez. Laissez moi venir vous gonfler lire la bible &#224; votre chevet. Vous vous sentirez beaucoup mieux et si cela ne suffit je vous pr&#233;parerais une verveine. 

Bien &#224; vous.

odr&#233;, premi&#232;re chr&#233;tinne de France.

Edit : Merci DocEvil pour ce message de bont&#233;, je m'en vais aller voir les cassettes du Tour de France...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2007)

Je me permets de vous rappeler que le but de ce sujet n'est pas de se substituer aux messages privés, qu'il n'est pas interdit, avant même de poster, de se souvenir que tout le monde n'a pas la classe folle d'Amok ou le charisme ombrageux de sonnyboy, que certains modérateurs ont une vie et autre chose à foutre qu'éponger vos brillantes interventions et, pour tout dire, que les plaisanteries les plus courtes sont aussi les meilleures (surtout quand on a pas le talent d'en faire des longues).

D'avance merci.


----------



## alèm (25 Juillet 2007)

Cher dieu,

oui, c'est la premi&#232;re fois que je m'adresse &#224; toi. J'ai aps trop l'habitude. D'ailleurs, je sais pas ce que tu pourrais bien faire pour moi alors que tu n'existes pas&#8230; pour moi. J'aimerais que toutefois tu essayes d'assouvir ma seule requ&#234;te : j'aimerais que tu prennes soin de mon ami de Larrotja*. Il le m&#233;rite, il t'aime et sait que tu lui rends son amour. Prends soin de lui comme j'aimerais qu'on prenne soin de moi. Ceci dit, n'h&#233;site pas si jamais &#224; passer boire un verre &#224; l'appartement,  j'ai de la Duvel** au frigo, quelques grands crus de Chablis et un lit (avec chaton) pour te reposer si besoin. 

Je ne t'embrasse pas mais embrasse et embrase le de tes lumi&#232;res de ma part.

cordialement
RG

**traduisez donc Duvel de flamand &#224; fran&#231;ais&#8230;


----------



## alèm (25 Juillet 2007)

Cher frangin

je suis heureux que tu viennes bient&#244;t. Tu fais parti des bonheurs qui me r&#233;jouissent.

&#224; bient&#244;t

RG

(ps : je pense qu'elle voudra de nouveau vous voir, je te tiens au courant)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Juillet 2007)

Ch&#232;re et appr&#233;ci&#233;e Tr&#232;s Haute Suffisance,

&#212; combien je me prends &#224; go&#251;ter les saveurs aigres-douces de vos trop rares manifestations, combien par gourmandise, je me d&#233;lecte d&#233;sormais au nom d'un certain amour de la diversit&#233; cit&#233; plus haut par notre camarade Fab le Fabuleux de vos ruades toutes empreintes d'une placidit&#233; trompeuse et d'agacement &#224; peine retenu...
 Soyez-en assur&#233;, si les "posts" de mes habituels petits partenaires de jeu m'emplissent &#224; l'envi, telle cette nourriture rapide si ch&#232;re &#224; nos poussahs outre-Atlantique, les v&#244;tres demeurent de ces mets d&#233;licats dont on ne peut se repa&#238;tre qu'en de trop rares occasions, lorsque, comme beaucoup d'entre nous l'on n'a pas b&#233;n&#233;fici&#233; par la naissance d'une aisance qui nous permettrait de les trouver fades et indigestes &#224; force de les voir s'&#233;taler de mani&#232;re redondante sur nos tables...
Ces parall&#232;les avec la nourriture me rappellent soudainement certains th&#233;s chez une de mes grand tante fort d&#233;vote qui ne manquait jamais d'inviter quelque diacre ou chanoine bougon &#224; ces agapes. Ces personnages embl&#233;matiques, hauts en couleurs (Dans un spectre chromatique certes assez limit&#233 avaient sur nous, petits enfants turbulents et remuants une influence, il est vrai trop ponctuelle, des plus b&#233;n&#233;fiques et salutaires.
M&#234;me si la tante Marie Josette (&#231;a ne s'invente pas) nous gratifiait d'un solide "brieffing" avant leur venue, nous ne nous sentions jamais ni assez polis, ni assez convenables d'apparence et d'attitude en leur pr&#233;sence ; guettant le moindre regard r&#233;probateur ou le moindre tressaillement de sourcil derri&#232;re leurs lunettes cercl&#233;es de fer...
Ce n'est que bien plus tard que nous avons r&#233;alis&#233; que le fait d'avoir eu la chance d'approcher de trop courts instants ces &#234;tres d'exception avait &#233;t&#233; pour nous un privil&#232;ge dont peu peuvent se pr&#233;valoir de nos jours...

Vous venez ce soir de r&#233;veiller en moi le souvenir de ces instants li&#233;s &#224; cette saveur aigre-douce mentionn&#233;e au d&#233;but de ce "post" (Grand Dieu que ce mot est laid quand on se surprend &#224; &#233;crire plus de cinq mots incons&#233;quents). Je ne citerai pas M. Proust ; la vulgarit&#233; d'une citation aussi facile ne si&#233;rait point &#224; ce court &#233;change entre nous... Pas plus que je ne me permettrai de vous appeler Madeleine...


Bien &#224; vous,

votre fervent.

P.


----------



## krystof (26 Juillet 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Chacune de tes interventions est un nectar qui apporte le sourire



Je dirais même plus : chacune de ces interventions est un *hectare* de talent, de vérité, de ce qui fait que je l'adore ce petit... et encore, je vous dis pas tout...


----------



## Sindanárië (28 Juillet 2007)

Cher voisine,

Vous &#234;tes venue sonner &#224; la porte de mon modeste atelier ce matin &#224; 10h30, votre digne crini&#232;re blonde &#233;chevel&#233;e par l'hyst&#233;rie, pour &#233;taler votre salive sur les m&#233;faits sonores produits par le ma&#231;on qui travaille dans mon toujours modeste atelier pour le compte de notre propri&#233;taire commun. 

Je tiens donc par la pr&#233;sente &#224; vous retransmettre par &#233;crit, mes paroles de ce matin : Je suis d&#233;sol&#233; que ce bruit vous r&#233;veille t&#244;t le matin, &#224; 9h30, et vous emp&#234;che de fignoler les doux r&#234;ves concoct&#233;s par votre cerveau quelques heures auparavant. Mais vous comprendrez ais&#233;ment que m&#234;me si nous tol&#233;rons tous ici que votre vie d'&#233;tudiante n'est certes pas facile, que votre difficile journ&#233;e commence &#224; 14h et finisse &#224; 03h du matin, qu'apr&#232;s les six mois pass&#233;s depuis votre installation dans nos murs, a entendre vos cris et g&#233;missements de bonheur chaque fois qu'un nouveau m&#226;le import&#233; par vos soins vous b&#233;tonne la rondelle a faire des fissures dans nos plafonds, que vous les chassez a coup de crises de nerfs et de d&#233;versement de vaisselle par vos fen&#234;tres, de supporter vos duos de quelque nature qu'il soient entre vous et votre pomme de douche, que vous soyez fanatique d'un seul et unique morceau de Madonna, que vous n'aimiez vous d&#233;placer sur vos parquets qu'avec la l&#233;g&#232;ret&#233; d'un tracteur &#224; chenilles, soit...

Mais avoir le culot de vous pr&#233;senter en peignoir non maquill&#233;e avec une construction capillaire douteuse, juste parce qu'on vous d&#233;range, n'incite pas &#224; un meilleur accueil de ma part. 

Je puis vous assurer que la grande scie tr&#233;pan fix&#233;e sur le perforateur n'avais que par pur hasard &#233;t&#233; pr&#233;sent dans mes mains quand je vous ai ouvert, et n'&#233;tait pas raccord&#233; au r&#233;seau &#233;lectrique. 

N&#233;anmoins, il serait bon &#224; l'avenir que vous puissiez am&#233;nager dans un autre endroit de cette ville fort vaste, avant que l'ensemble des locataires ne conduisent le ma&#231;on &#224; renforcer votre porte pali&#232;re d'un mur anti-bruit.

Cordialement.


----------



## Sindanárië (29 Juillet 2007)

Madame, Monsieur,

    Je vous fais part de mon agacement à ne plus pouvoir supporter les frasques de ma voisine Melle E... qui loge l'appartement au 4è étage au dessus du mien situé au 3è du XX Rue ... 

    On est venu frapper à la porte de mon appartement ce dimanche matin, je dormais. Le réveil à été brutal tellement cela frappait fort. Quand j'ai ouvert précipitamment, encore en sous-vêtement et tout juste réveillé, la réalité visuelle et sonore de la personne qui se tenait devant ma porte était digne d'un film d'épouvante de mauvaise qualité :  crinière échevelée par l'hystérie, bouche tordue pour étaler cris et postillons sur les méfaits sonores produits par son propre interphone. Je n'ai pas compris vraiment de suite de quoi il en était et pourquoi ma voisine du dessus Melle E... venait m'agresser à propos du timbre sonore disgracieux de SON propre interphone. Apparemment j'ai pu traduire d'après ses dires que quelqu'un avait collé un chewing-gum ou je ne sais quelle matière collante sur le bouton de son interphone, laissant celui-ci s'exprimer à plein haut parleur. Elle est remonté chez elle en vociférant menaces et appels aux forces de l'ordre. 
Interloqué par cette dramaturgie soudaine je suis retourné me coucher, croyant à un mauvais rêve. Pensez vous un dimanche matin, une voisine limite folle vous agresse ainsi pour vous ne savez quoi... 

    Je suis patient mais cela fait au moins de trop nombreux mois que je dois supporter les frasques de Melle E... depuis que j'habite dans cet immeuble. Vous vous rappellerez bien évidement la précédente lettre décrivant son rythme de vie assez envahissant pour le reste du quartier.


Comprenez que ce dimanche matin là je n'ai pas apprécié que Melle E... ait le culot de se présenter pour m'agresser sur le plan visuel : toujours non maquillée avec une construction capillaire cette fois ci, je confirme sans aucun doute crasseuse ; m'agresser les tympans avec une voix aussi mélodieuse qu'une sirène de paquebot ; tout ça juste parce que son interphone ne fonctionne pas normalement pour je ne sais quelle raison.
Comprenez que ce dimanche matin là je n'ai pas apprécié que Melle E... ait le culot après cette agression calomnieuse, remonte chez elle pour mettre le volume de sa chaîne stéréo a saturation, claque ses portes et fenêtres.

Comprenez que ce dimanche matin là je n'ai pas apprécié que Melle E... n'apprécie pas à son tour que je vienne frapper à sa porte pour lui demander de se calmer, de cesser désormais ses tragi-comédies perpétuelles et d'avoir le comportement d'un être humain normal.

    Bien que dans les baux signés auprès de votre établissement il soit spécifié à la gente masculine dont je fais partie, d'avoir "un comportement de bon père de famille", j'aimerai que vous interveniez auprès de cette personne, Melle E... pour qu'elle comprenne et apprenne le règlement qui régit la bienséance de la cohabitation dans les immeubles que vous gérez, ce faisant quelque soit le genre qui nous caractérise ; que accessoirement son interphone soit vérifié et/ou réparé car moi même je n'y puis rien y faire et je ne veux plus à avoir à subir le désordre occasionné par le matériel des autres.

    Je vous prie d'agréer, Madame, Monsieur, mes salutations distinguées.


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Juillet 2007)

T'as tenté le bourre-pif?

 :rateau:


----------



## PommeQ (30 Juillet 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> T'as tent&#233; le bourre-pif?
> 
> :rateau:



Je propose une d&#233;monstration massive de haine de l'ensemble des coproprio   ... un bon planning entre vous sur quelques semaines de "sonnages"" intempestifs, de "frappages" de porte, ...

bon ok ... balances son adresse et son nom  [PAF!]


----------



## Aladdin Sane (31 Juillet 2007)

Ch&#232;re jolie voisine du dessous.
J'ai crois&#233; votre regard un matin et un sourire est venu faire briller votre visage.
J'ai depuis, maintes fois, entendu les soupirs arrach&#233;s par vos &#233;bats passionn&#233;s avec diff&#233;rents m&#226;les de passage et c'est par pure amiti&#233; de voisinage que je me propose pour en d&#233;clencher quelques uns moi-m&#234;me.
Votre serviteur. :love:


----------



## NioubyNerd (31 Juillet 2007)

Je suis votre voisin du dessous.

J'ai peur que vous vous mépreniez. Je vis seul avec mon épouse et nous ne faisons jamais l'amour. D'ailleurs, je n'ai pas le temps de m'occuper d'elle, je bosse de nuit.

Il est donc impossible que vous entendiez ma femme avoir des rapports sexuels.

Faudrait pas prendre vos rêves pour des réalités, hein 

Mais ravi que vous enviiez ma situation familiale !

Le voisin.


----------



## Bassman (31 Juillet 2007)

NioubyNerd a dit:


> Je vis seul avec mon épouse et nous ne faisons jamais l'amour.
> 
> Il est donc impossible que vous entendiez ma femme avoir des rapports sexuels.



Ah non c'est pas impossible du tout ça...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Juillet 2007)

Avec vous le quotidien est toujours une palpitante aventure...


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Août 2007)

Cher employ&#233; de la compagnie des eaux,

*REBRANCHE MOI LA FLOTTE BORDEL, J'AI UNE DOUCHE A PRENDRE, JE PUE DE LA RONDELLE ET C'EST PAS LE BON SOIR POUR CA!!!!!*


----------



## Craquounette (2 Août 2007)

Messieurs les Administrateurs,

Je me permets de vous faire parvenir cette petite lettre et m'excuse d'avance pour le temps que sa lecture vous fera perdre. Je vous envoie ces quelques lignes pour le bien-être psychologique et moral d'une connaissance.

Dernièrement, j'ai eu le plaisir d'avoir une longue et intéressante discussion avec l'un de vos membres (qui préfère rester anonyme). Lors de cette entrevue (nous appelerons cela comme ça), cette personne arborait fièrement un tee-shirt MacGeneration. Il est en ravi et l'exhibe fièrement. Par contre, il m'a confié que votre société a également sorti des slips sur lequel MacGeneration est également inscrit. A cet instant-là, son regard a changé, ses yeux se sont emplis de tristesse. Après l'avoir amadoué, il m'a finalement avoué le sujet de sa tristesse : il y a quelques mois à peine, il pouvait lire régulièrement MacGénération dans sa totalité, alors que depuis quelques temps, rares sont les fois où il lui est permis de lire autre chose que MacGéné (un jour de grande forme) ou MacG. Apparemment cette baisse de forme le touche au plus au point.

Je me demandais si dans un élan de générosité et de gentillesse, il vous serait possible d'imprimer qques exemplaires de slips avec un logo MacGeneration en police 8 afin qu'il puisse de nouveau lire le nom de son site favori dans son entier ? Vous pouvez sans soucis me faire parvenir ces models : je me chargerai de les lui transmettre (son anonymat et réputation seront ainsi sauvegardés).

En vous remerciant d'avance, je vous prie d'agréer, Messieurs, mes salutations les meilleures.


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Août 2007)

Ceci laisse donc à penser que le modèle étalon de administrateur de base se satisfait à peine d'un corps 12 :mouais: À moins que l'étalon ne vienne d'ailleurs


----------



## Amok (2 Août 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> Messieurs les Administrateurs,
> 
> Je me permets de vous faire parvenir cette petite lettre et m'excuse d'avance pour le temps que sa lecture vous fera perdre. Je vous envoie ces quelques lignes pour le bien-être psychologique et moral d'une connaissance.
> 
> ...



Ce web'o, quel flambeur !


----------



## Bassman (2 Août 2007)

Oui, ca peut pas &#234;tre Mackie, jamais il aurait pu lire Macg&#233;n&#233;ration en entier


----------



## Amok (2 Août 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4351448 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, ca peut pas être Mackie, jamais il aurait pu lire Macgénération en entier



Il a cru longtemps que c'était un sous vêtement promotionnel pour le chanteur "M"


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Août 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Il a cru longtemps que c'&#233;tait un sous v&#234;tement promotionnel pour le chanteur "M"



Le "ion" se retrouvant imprim&#233; &#224; l'arri&#232;re du sous-v&#234;tement donc


----------



## Amok (2 Août 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> Apr&#232;s l'avoir amadou&#233;



Note qu'il faut souvent gratter plusieurs fois la pierre pour que la flamme, enfin, jaillisse. Si de plus c'est un mat&#233;riel Suisse, un petit jet d'inflammable peut &#234;tre consid&#233;r&#233; comme un plus.

La prochaine fois, adopte l'attitude suivante :

Apr&#232;s avoir d&#233;capuchonn&#233; l'instrument, frotte avec fermet&#233; l'extr&#233;mit&#233; pour le porter &#224; incandescence.
Si tu vois rougir le bout de la m&#232;che, tu peux envisager, d'un geste assur&#233;, de souffler sur le foyer
Normalement, a ce moment l&#224;, l'engin doit &#234;tre pr&#234;t &#224; l'emploi.

Sois prudente. A n'utiliser que sur des surfaces pr&#233;alablement d&#233;broussaill&#233;es avec soin et m&#234;me dans ce cas l'incendie est possible ! On a vu souvent rejaillir le feu de l'ancien volcan qu'on croyait trop vieux et il est (parait-il) des terres brul&#233;es donnant plus de bl&#233; qu'un meilleur Avril...


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Août 2007)

Je me suis laissé dire que cetrains fluets auraient tenté s'enfiler le dit slip comme  un Boléro, seul moyen pour eux de lire MacGénération en entier, un peu comme sur un blouson de moto avec un aigle sur le dos...


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Août 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> Messieurs les Administrateurs,
> 
> Je me permets de vous faire parvenir cette petite lettre et m'excuse d'avance pour le temps que sa lecture vous fera perdre. Je vous envoie ces quelques lignes pour le bien-être psychologique et moral d'une connaissance.
> 
> ...


 
Finalement ça tourne toujours un peu autour des mêmes trucs...


----------



## Sindanárië (2 Août 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Finalement ça tourne toujours un peu autour des mêmes trucs...



oui, Mais il y a des choses étranges à mon sens... :mouais: bref.

Je suis très étonné que parmi les membres évoqués précédemment , certains arrivent à lire plus de deux syllabes consécutives dans un même mot.


----------



## PommeQ (3 Août 2007)

Put1 de vie ... papie tu ne seras pas arriére grand pére et ca me rend triste ... pour me consoler, je constate que vous vous serez au moins croisé 4 mois ! un gros bisous de ton petit fils qui t'aime fort ... si tu m'entends au fond de ton coma qui t'emmene loin de nous.
B.


----------



## PommeQ (6 Août 2007)

Suite et fin ... tu as decidé de partir ce matin de bonheur ... par habitude, je pense, car tu as toujours pensé que l'avenir appartenait à ceux qui se levent tôt ! Cet épisode hospitalier fut trop long et trop court à la fois ! Saches une chose, c'est que même parti, tu restes dans un endroit ou tu ne pourras t'echapper ! On pense et on pensera fort à toi ! Au revoir et à bientôt papie ...


----------



## Amok (13 Août 2007)

EDIT : Happening termin&#233; !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Août 2007)

...


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Août 2007)

Voila des choses qu'on a parfois envie d edire, effectivement...


----------



## Amok (14 Août 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Voila des choses qu'on a parfois envie d edire, effectivement...



En l'occurrence, ne pas prendre _tout_ au pied de la lettre. 

Je viens de relire et me suis rendu compte que certains passages pouvaient être compris à l'opposé de ce qu'ils voulaient dire. La personne dont je parle ici n'est pas si mauvaise que ses fréquentations. C'est même quelqu'un de respectable. Il se trouve simplement qu'avec l'expérience, j'ai de moins en moins de cette patience dont je sais qu'elle est soit inutile, soit trop exigeante (temporellement parlant) pour que je l'accepte.

Et puis nous avons tous plus ou moins les mêmes soucis, nous les mecs : les copines de nos amies !


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Août 2007)

Amok a dit:


> En l'occurrence, ne pas prendre _tout_ au pied de la lettre.
> 
> Je viens de relire et me suis rendu compte que certains passages pouvaient être compris à l'opposé de ce qu'ils voulaient dire. La personne dont je parle ici n'est pas si mauvaise que ses fréquentations. C'est même quelqu'un de respectable. Il se trouve simplement qu'avec l'expérience, j'ai de moins en moins de cette patience dont je sais qu'elle est soit inutile, soit trop exigeante (temporellement parlant) pour que je l'accepte.
> 
> Et puis nous avons tous plus ou moins les mêmes soucis, nous les mecs : les copines de nos amies !



Je l'avais bien pris dans ce sens là. Et quand l'influence des dites copines entre en jeu sur des informations tronquées, ça devient dévastateur...


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Août 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je l'avais bien pris dans ce sens là. Et quand l'influence des dites copines entre en jeu sur des informations tronquées, ça devient dévastateur...



La langue serait donc à la femme ce que la mandibule est à la sauterelle, d'où l'analogie ?


----------



## teo (14 Août 2007)

le "sexe" des "copines" n'a pas d'importance, les "potes", c'est pas mal gratin&#233; aussi, vous pouvez me croire


----------



## Amok (14 Août 2007)

teo a dit:


> le "sexe" des "copines" n'a pas d'importance, les "potes", c'est pas mal gratiné aussi, vous pouvez me croire



Ah bah merde : moi qui ai l'occase de tester la semaine prochaine l'autre côté de la barrière, tu me brise les rêves, là !    :love:


----------



## Nexka (14 Août 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Et puis nous avons tous plus ou moins les mêmes soucis, nous les mecs : les copines de nos amies !


 
Bah ouais mais si on a des copines trop sympas, vous avez envie de vous les faire  

C'est tactique, c'est pour ça qu'on choisi que des connes


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Août 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> C'est tactique, c'est pour ça qu'on choisi que des connes



Ce qu'il y a de bien dans ce genre de vérités profondes, c'est que le bonnet blanc devient blanc bonnet "C" bien entendu


----------



## Amok (14 Août 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Bah ouais mais si on a des copines trop sympas, vous avez envie de vous les faire
> 
> C'est tactique, c'est pour ça qu'on choisi que des connes



mais les connes aussi, on a envie de se les faire !


----------



## alèm (14 Août 2007)

_surtout qu'on risque pas de rester avec&#8230; 
_


----------



## Amok (14 Août 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4366032 a dit:
			
		

> _surtout qu'on risque pas de rester avec
> _



Voilà ! Tout est dans la nuance ! Ton post, Nexka, aurait été bien plus vrai en le formulant ainsi :

_"Bah ouais mais si on a des copines trop sympas, vous avez envie *de les épouser*  

C'est tactique, c'est pour ça qu'on choisi que des connes "
_


----------



## Nexka (14 Août 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Voilà ! Tout est dans la nuance ! Ton post, Nexka, aurait été bien plus vrai en le formulant ainsi :
> 
> _"Bah ouais mais si on a des copines trop sympas, vous avez envie *de les épouser*  _
> 
> _C'est tactique, c'est pour ça qu'on choisi que des connes "_


 
 

Malgres tout, dans ce genre de discutions débiles, on voit bien que les gars viennent de Mars et les filles de Venus 

Pour vous connes ou pas, une fille c'est une fille 
Pour nous se la faire ou l'épouser, pas de nuance!!! Il a couché avec ma meilleure amie!! Le *****!

Bon ok merci de la leçon, je change de tactique:

Bah oui mais si on a des copines trop sympas, vous avez envie de vous les faire/épouser.
C'est tactique, c'est pour ça qu'on choisi que des moches...  ...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2007)

Ranimer la guerre des sexes, dans ce fil en tout cas, ne me semble pas très indiqué. Il y aurait beaucoup à dire et, comme toujours, chacun croirait dur comme fer, fort de son petit bagage, détenir une vérité dont les autres seraient privés (ce qui est admirable en soi puisque, tous persuadés d'avoir le seul vrai mode d'emploi, nous devrions être également comblés dans nos vies respectives) Bref, la lettre d'Amok est une belle lettre mais, ici, il n'est précisément pas besoin d'y répondre.


----------



## alèm (14 Août 2007)

_ceci dit, j'avais une plus haute opinion de toi ma Nexka, je pensais pas que tu consid&#233;rais toutes tes copines comme moches et connes&#8230; 


  


_


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Août 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ranimer la guerre des sexes, dans ce fil en tout cas, ne me semble pas tr&#232;s indiqu&#233;. Il y aurait beaucoup &#224; dire et, comme toujours, chacun croirait dur comme fer, fort de son petit bagage, d&#233;tenir une v&#233;rit&#233; dont les autres seraient priv&#233;s (ce qui est admirable en soi puisque, tous persuad&#233;s d'avoir le seul vrai mode d'emploi, nous devrions &#234;tre &#233;galement combl&#233;s dans nos vies respectives&#8230 Bref, la lettre d'Amok est une belle lettre mais, ici, il n'est pr&#233;cis&#233;ment pas besoin d'y r&#233;pondre.



Il m'est arriv&#233; d'&#233;crire des trucs assez perso sur ce forum... &#224; certains moments de ma vie...

Mais jamais... je dis bien jamais.... je n'ai d&#233;sir&#233; obtenir l'avis des lecteurs... et je te rejoins l&#224; dessus docounet.... l'avis d'un ramassi de tordus qui se tripotent devant un ordi ne peut &#234;tre d'aucun secours &#224; personne !!!

PERSONNE !!!

Allez bisous les sinistres...


----------



## NioubyNerd (14 Août 2007)

Pourquoi on crée trois pseudos différents quand on a le sentiment qu'on aimerait dire EXACTEMENT les mêmes mots ?

Bordel de merde, Amok, tes mots sont d'un réalisme qui n'a d'égal que tes images. C'est sensationnel...


----------



## Sindanárië (14 Août 2007)

Bien que je ne soit pas pour le suicide, en ces temps j'aimerai pourtant que vous que vous fassiez l'effort d'essayer, histoire de me distraire un peut.

_(Post-it à une voisine)_​


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2007)

Commencez &#224; &#234;tre lourds.

Vous ne pourriez pas aller pourrir un vrai fil de merde ? &#199;a manque pas pourtant. C'est plus fort que vous, hein ? C'est mignon, mais c'est pas &#224; vous/de vous, alors vous cassez ?

Mais vous &#234;tes de grands malades, vous savez ? M&#234;me ceux qui croient que ce sont les autres les malades, d'ailleurs.

Bref. :sleep:

Retour au sujet s'il vous pla&#238;t&#8230;


----------



## teo (15 Août 2007)

Ma Julie
Je me demande parfois où tu en es, dans ton adolescence que j'espère pas trop perturbée.
Tu sembles être du genre à pas te laisser faire et ça me rassure, cette capacité à envoyer bouler ta ***** de mère. Je ne t'ai pas vu et n'ai pas de nouvelles depuis maintenant bien 2 ans et demi et y'a des jolis moments où je pense à toi, en me demandant comment ça serait si un jour tu m'appelais, comme ça, juste pour me faire un coucou, me dire que tu es à la Gare du Nord, descendant du Thalys, seule, avec une copine ou un copain et que tu ne sais pas où dormir ou simplement pour me dire que je te manque.

Dans le métro hier soir, entre _Porte de Clignancourt_ et _Châtelet_ (je quittais un garçon et en allait en retrouvait d'autres), je lis un flyer de _Réseau Éducation Sans Frontières_, contre le traitement estival et abusif des sans-papiers et de leurs gamins par certains _hum, services de l'Etat_, photocopie sans doute posée sur les banquettes par du personnel de la RATP. Réunions deux fois par mois à Belleville (joli nom n'est-ce pas ?).
Au 2e arrêt, _Simplon_ (ça me fait sourire à chaque fois, dans ce long long tunnel qu'est le métro), une maman et sa fille de 3 ans, belles comme la nuit se sont assises en face de moi. J'ai ramassé les chouchous bariolés que la petite faisait régulièrement tomber pendant que sa mère colorait ses tresses par petites touches, regards échangés, tranquilles et amicaux, un petit voyage en bonne compagnie. Sa bouche me faisait penser à la tienne, quand je te prenais dans mes bras ou quand je te poussais sur la balançoire du jardin.
J'étais quasiment la seule personne blanche dans le wagon et ça m'a transpercé. Ton absence, cette _possibilité_ d'agression sur cette petite tête à couette en face de moi, un truc désagréable au possible, une envie de vomir comme un peu avant ta naissance, où la vue de mon passeport français me faisait honte rien qu'à l'écoute des infos sur ces horreurs au cur de l'Europe, à cette inertie et aux mauvais choix du _Sphynx_ à qui j'avais donné ma confiance, quelques années plus tôt. _Ils_ ont perdu ma foi à ce moment-là. Le _Sphynx_ est mort peu après et la place semble toujours vide. Tu es donc née, juste après. Joie australe pour moi, bel été hivernal, rouge, noir et jaune au pays de koalas. Heureux. 23 ans et grand frère. Choc.
Je ne t'ai pas beaucoup connue, tu nous adorais, je n'en ai jamais douté, on se voyait quelques fois par an et chaque séjour a pu être une fête, malgré les tensions des adultes. Et maintenant, celui qui nous rassemblait nous sépare. Et tu as 15 ans.

Je suis descendu à Châtelet, laissant la fillette et sa très jolie maman (_le genre à faire basculer une vie, si si..._) continuer leur voyage et j'ai rejoins sous la pluie mes camarades plantigrades et canidés, à l'abri de l'eau (_mais pas des regards: no shame_) sur le pas de notre grotte. Et là, je me suis réchauffé à leur contact, avec force houblon et tabac et j'ai repensé à toi, à d'autres êtres chers qui sont venus et partis, et je me suis dit que j'aimerai un jour t'y emmener, on est un peu sauvage, parfois pataud vu de la rue, mais on est pas méchants et tu rigolerais bien je suis sûr à nos plaisanteries, nos bêtises, Akela ou Baloo si sensibles Il faudra que je te fasse écouter un vieux standard: Elvis Presley et _(Let me be) your teddy bear_... c'est gentil et coquin, tu as l'âge, faut bien écouter les paroles. As-tu toujours _notre_ ours en peluche ?

Ton frère parmi les ours et les loups


----------



## Aurélie85 (21 Août 2007)

Chère M.

Le grand jour est enfin arrivé. Ça fait presque deux ans que je ne suis plus revenue chez toi. Je parie que rien n'a changé, mes pantoufles rangées dans l'armoire rouge en fer, tes fleurs sur ton balcon, une nappe sur la table, l'odeur de propre, eau de Javel et lessive. Rien n'a changé, surtout pas toi. J'ai pas envie de revenir. Ce sont toujours les mêmes meubles, le même canapé en cuire noir, tes mêmes casseroles, tes mêmes plaintes. Tu parles toujours du passé, je ne le supporte plus. Tu as au moins le mérite d'être franche,  "Oh, Aurélie, tu me tapes sur le système, on se voit pas pendant 2 semaines ok?". Parfait, j'aurais dit 4 semaines. Mais la balle est toujours dans mon camp. C'est moi qui rappelle, et toujours après plus de 4 semaines. J'ai pas envie de revenir chez toi et de me retrouver dans cette "ambiance".

Papa dit qu'il faut te pardonner. Tu es malade. Jusqu'où je peux pardonner une personne qui nous a fait tant de mal? Le coup du ceintre, ça je dois te pardonner? Les fameux 110 francs pour mon camp de ski subtilement volés dans mon sac d'école, enfouis dans un de tes livres et retrouvés après quelques années, après m'avoir accusé de les avoir dérobés? ça je dois te le pardonner? Tu t'es tellement confudue en explications, en excuses bidons. Pitoyable. Ton nez reniflant mon corps, lorsque je sortais de la douche pour voir si je sentais bon? ça? 7 fois de suite? Le nombre de fois où tu m'a réveillé en sursaut à 3h du matin en ouvrant d'un coup grand la porte de ma chambre en hurlant que j'avais pas essuyé correctement l'évier? Les legos d'Alexandre cassés? Les samedis matin où tu me faisais lever à 5h pour faire la lessive à la buandrie alors que tu possèdes une machine à laver chez toi? ça peut-être? Cette bouteille de lait que tu as fait exprès tomber par terre pour que je nettoie? Ces coups lorsque je vomissais petite? Ces mots au tribunal? Ceux devant la SPJ peut-être? Jusqu'où est-ce que je peux te pardonner? Qu'est-ce que tu as fait volontairement? Quels sont les actes dont tu n'avais pas conscience? Est-ce que tu faisais exprès? Est-ce qu'un jour tu me diras la vérité? Tu me diras que tu regrettes? Sur ton lit de mort peut-être? On sait aussi bien l'une que l'autre que ce lit est déjà prêt, dépêche-toi. 

Dommage en fin de compte que tu n'aies jamais appelé les flics parce qu'Alexandre te rendaient les coups que tu lui donnais. On aurait eu pas mal de choses à raconter. Chacun de notre coté sûrement. C'est peut-être mieux qu'il soit parti, je me demande s'il ne t'aurait pas étranglé un jour. 

Malgré ta maladie, à cause d'elle ou de ton passé douloureux, aucune idée, tu fus une mère tyrannique et j'espère de tout mon coeur que le jour où j'ai des enfants à mon tour, je ne te ressemblerai pas. 

Je continue à vivre et même s'il m'arrive de pleurer encore, je continue mon bonhomme de chemin, Maman, sans toi, enfin sans toi. Seule, droit devant. Pas par méchanceté, sans t'abandonner, juste parce que ma vie se fera sans toi. 

À ce soir, 

Aurélie

PS: ah oui, j'ai failli oublier un truc dans tout ça: merci d'avoir trouvé P.


----------



## julrou 15 (22 Août 2007)

P.


Des fois j'y repense, &#224; ce qui a pu se passer. Ce qui aurait pu en d&#233;couler, aussi. 
Je repense &#224; ces moments, vers la fin... mois de mai magnifique... Je souhaiterai tellement le revivre, d'une autre mani&#232;re, tu sais comment, maintenant.

Mais il aurait pu en &#234;tre autrement, tu le sais. J'aurais tellement voulu qu'il en soit autrement ; toi aussi, ne dis pas le contraire. Ces moments de complicit&#233;, d'amiti&#233;, et m&#234;me d'amour (le tien pour moi, le mien pour toi, &#231;a n'a pas d'importance, les deux &#233;taient tellements m&#233;lang&#233;s et semblables...)... Cette semaine, du 11 au 15 juin... m&#234;me dans ces instants, j'y pensais... tu y pensais, aussi... 

Apr&#232;s, le vide. Ton absence, le 23, que je regrette encore. Mais au fond, qu'aurait chang&#233; ta pr&#233;sence ?

Oui, j'en suis s&#251;r. On aurait pu faire autre chose, jusqu'&#224; ce 9 Juillet. O&#249; un sentiment de col&#232;re, de tristesse et de peine est venu m'envahir... 
Maintenant, je ne sais plus ce qu'il en est de toi, et de l'autre... De "ton" autre...
A part cette entrevue, il y a deux semaines... courte... l'endroit n'&#233;tait pas id&#233;al, non... le contexte non plus de toute fa&#231;on. Je sentais encore un petit sentiment d'amertume, l&#224;, au fond... 
Et je n'ai plus de nouvelles, &#224; nouveau.

Je ne sais pas comment cela est possible. Mais j'y repense, ce soir. A &#231;a, &#224; toi.


Julien


----------



## CarodeDakar (25 Août 2007)

Je ne pourrai jamais te dire combien tu m'as pris dans tes filets. Au plus profond. Des fois, j&#8217;aurais voulu ne jamais te rencontrer. Car quinze ans, &#231;a marquera pour le restant de mes jours. Il doit y avoir une colle innommable dans tes entrailles: j'y suis encore. J'ai surtout peur de ne pas tenir ma promesse de te quitter pour ne plus  jamais te revoir. 

Voil&#224; pourquoi je t&#8217;&#233;cris cette lettre que tu ne pourras jamais lire: tu es souvent analphab&#232;te.

J'ai march&#233; dans tes sentiers color&#233;s, sales, vieux, crott&#233;s, sinueux, vides d&#8217;hommes ou trop plein de monde, j&#8217;ai grimp&#233; &#224; tes c&#244;t&#233;s un peu partout : tu m&#8217;as souvent donn&#233; la main. J'ai m&#234;me fait pousser un peu de verdure chez toi, voulant rendre tes terres plus jolies. Tu m'a pourtant c&#233;d&#233; quelques unes de tes maladies dont je n'aurais jamais soup&#231;onn&#233; l'orthographe, j&#8217;en ai perdu mes cheveux par deux fois, et mes rondeurs encore et toujours. Puis ma carri&#232;re s&#8217;est effrit&#233;e &#224; tes c&#244;t&#233;s.

Mais j'ai appris milles beaut&#233;s, dont celle-ci que personne ne pourra jamais m'&#244;ter: une tendresse infinie. Tu m&#8217;a laiss&#233; caresser tes petites t&#234;tes fonc&#233;es, je leur ai offert &#224; manger, souvent, et elles me l&#8217;ont rendus au centuple. Je les ai terriblement aim&#233;es, car c'est ce que tu fais de mieux.

Nous nous sommes rencontr&#233;es, par hasard, mais ce n'est pas par hasard que je te quitte.

C'est parce que tu me tues.

Adieu l&#8217;Afrique.


----------



## mado (26 Août 2007)

A Elle.

Je souris en te lisant. Pourtant tes mots sont si pauvres, si ternes, si p&#226;les pour parler de cet endroit que tu ne m&#233;ritais pas de conna&#238;tre.
Tu ne sembles capable, au fond, que de r&#233;v&#233;ler la part sombre qu'il existe en toute chose, en tout &#234;tre. Tu as ce terrible don d'ab&#238;mer tout ce(ux) que tu touches. De rendre moche. Comme un parasite.
M&#234;me lui, m&#234;me moi, m&#234;me toi.
Tu en deviens aveugle. Et c'est ce qui me fait sourire.
M&#234;me moi..


----------



## CouleurSud (28 Août 2007)

Chers, 

Vous croyez que vous me manquez

Et non, c'est moi qui vous manque

Et je choisis bien de vous manquer quand je vous vois

Surtout, ne pas vous voir dans le viseur

Rater la cible

Voil&#224; l'art de vous manquer


----------



## alèm (28 Août 2007)

_Salut

c'est peut-&#234;tre pas une lettre morte car tu vas peut-&#234;tre la lire avec ta curiosit&#233; qui fait ton regard. Alors soit, je voulais juste te dire : tu es intelligente, c'est agr&#233;able, belle, c'est troublant mais tes yeux mon dieu*, j'en tomberais amoureux si je pouvais&#8230;  :love:

allez, peut-&#234;tre que tu es d&#233;j&#224; inscrite ou que tu vas t'inscrire alors comme tu sais d&#233;j&#224; quel est mon pseudo (et surnom), j'arr&#234;te l&#224; : tu me plais.

&#224; demain
le vendeur sympathique


*j'allais pas dire mon Doc, faut lui laisser le temps de comprendre ce qui se passe dans ce milieu de fous ! 
_


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Août 2007)

A toi... le mort de faim de la fnac...

Si j'avais pu te faire dévorer nikon par le trou de balle, tout à l'heure... je l'aurais fait... Ton numéro de charme à la bouffe moi l'noeud... c'était navrant !!!

Tous les jours je dois me supporter des gens comme toi... si je suis souriante, je passe pour une gourmande, si je ne le suis pas, je passe pour une connasse...

La vie de femelle est un enfer.


----------



## alèm (28 Août 2007)

Mme Sonnyboy

votre mari me fait beaucoup rire,  il a une imagination sans limites. Mais s'il vous plait, ne l'emp&#234;chez plus de sortir le teckel &#224; 22h40 comme il en a l'habitude, &#231;a le stresse ensuite&#8230; 

bise



(la vie est un enfer, c'ets pour &#231;a qu'il faut en rire moncon ! )


----------



## alèm (28 Août 2007)

_Pier&#8230; Lung&#8230;ti

pauvre encul&#233; corse, tu penses bien que si je n'avais pas remis&#233; toute violence, je t'aurais fait bouffer ton dentier bien profond, que j'aurais permis &#224; n'importe quel &#233;l&#233;phant nantais de t'&#233;carteler le bide en place Ste-Anne sous la fa&#231;ade Ripolin&#8230; 

tu as trop foutu le bordel dans ma vie alors que je ne te connais pas.
Un jour, on se croisera, tu me connaitras.

al&#232;m

(d&#233;sol&#233;, fallait que &#231;a sorte ! )
_


----------



## Lila (29 Août 2007)

Mon amour,
Il est tard. Je me couche pr&#232;s de toi. La chaleur de ta main qui se pose sur moi me traverse tout entier comme un &#233;clair et me fait ressentir plus encore &#224; quel point je t&#8217;aime.
Je te regarde dormir. Chaque seconde de mon souffle te respire, m&#8217;emplissant de toi.
Mes yeux se ferment. Ton image plane au-dessus de mes pens&#233;es comme une lune douce &#233;clairant un torrent furieux. Mes yeux clos te voient encore et je sais que je t&#8217;aime.
Le long de ce doux fil de soie, je glisse dans le n&#233;ant d&#8217;un sommeil profond. Mais je sais toujours que je t&#8217;aime.
Les r&#234;ves sont l&#224;. Brouhaha improbable o&#249; parfois je te vois, mais o&#249; jamais je n&#8217;oublie que je t&#8217;aime.
Comme une bulle d&#8217;argent remontant &#224; la surface d&#8217;un oc&#233;an d&#8217;encre, je reviens &#224; la r&#233;alit&#233;. Cet instant entre deux mondes o&#249; je go&#251;te le bonheur de me souvenir que je n&#8217;ai pas oubli&#233; que je t&#8217;aimais et ce lui de savoir encore que je t&#8217;aime, ici et maintenant&#8230;.

&#8230;&#8230;.Quand je serai mort, crois-tu que la seule chose que je saurai  sera encore que je t&#8217;aime ?

Pour la premi&#232;re fois j&#8217;ai peur.


----------



## CouleurSud (30 Août 2007)

Toi, le poseur

Il me revient le temps longtemps o&#249; tu &#233;tais encore l&#224;. 
Ce temps o&#249; tu &#233;tais sur la BAU
Regardant passer le trafic des &#234;tres et des choses
Avec un rictus amer, avec un ricanement sonore qui se perdait dans le bruit des moteurs
Tu voyais ces flux avec le regard des derniers hommes dont parle Nietzsche
En clignant des yeux
Trop de lumi&#232;re pour toi

Et tu croyais que la b&#234;tise &#233;tait partout o&#249; tu n'&#233;tais pas
Et tu pensais avoir raison...
Pourtant elle est exactement l&#224; o&#249; tu es
Elle est ton ombre
Ou bien serait-ce l'inverse ?
N'es-tu pas plut&#244;t l'ombre de la b&#234;tise ?

Comme tous les faibles, il te fallait ta dose de cruaut&#233;
Tu excellais dans l'art du sarcasme
Dans la pose de celui qui affecte d'&#234;tre sur le c&#244;t&#233; sauvage...

Et puis j'ai rencontr&#233; d'autres poseurs
Ils sont tous pareils
Ils te ressemblent 
Et tu leur ressembles

Et &#224; quoi ressemblez-vous ?
A rien


----------



## mademoisellecha (1 Septembre 2007)

Salut, P. 

C'est fou ce qu'il me brûle d'envoyer comme lettres en ce moment. Des adieux, pour la plupart. Le timbre est presque dessus et il ne me manque pour qu'elles partent que l'essentiel : le courage, mais la tienne, P., je ne peux pas l'envoyer. 
Il y a une certitude que j'ai acquise très tôt, avec les premières blessures : tu mourras sans doute sans que je n'aie pu te dire toute la vérité sur nous. La connais-tu déjà ? Car c'est toi, l'adulte, qui as écrit notre histoire, et quand je retrouve tes vieux courriers, j'ai l'impression que tu t'appliquais vraiment, à l'époque. 
Les années ont passé : on ne dessine plus de fleurs sur les courriers des jeunes filles. 

Pourtant je sais que tu as toujours fait de ton mieux. Je ne sais pas d'où vient la rupture, je te promet que j'ai longtemps cherché. Petit garçon chéri déraciné, tu me l'as raconté, tu es devenu un père brouillon pétri de bonnes intentions - je n'ai jamais douté - puis un vieil ours sans attaches que je n'ai, enfant, pas su comprendre, et qu'aujourd'hui, à l'aube de mes vingt ans, je laisse tranquille. Les mots m'échappent de toutes façons, et après tout ce temps, il m'est impossible d'imaginer ce que nous aurions pu être d'autre. C'est tant mieux. Alors je fais comme toi, tu vois : je ferme les yeux, je fuis un peu plus loin, un peu plus longtemps.
Gardons pour toujours nos secrets, ce n'est pas grave, je sais que tu ne me surprendras plus : j'ai appris à t'aimer comme ça. Je te connais bien trop. Présente-moi ton Italienne, ça ne me fait plus mal nulle part. Son prénom s'ajoutera au bas de cette liste de prénoms féminins que j'ai tant haïs. 

Serre-moi dans tes bras, mais pas trop longtemps, et pas trop fort : cette fameuse retenue...
Je te ressemble, Papa.


----------



## tirhum (5 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Chaïtan (6 Septembre 2007)

Toi,

Je narrive pas à dormir dans ses draps trop froids. 
Mon corps allongé se laisse envahir par le souvenir de ta main sur mon ventre. Cette main qui, de façon si unique, quand je la sens sur ma peau, me rend incroyablement fragile. Aussi fragile que je ressens le besoin de me serrer contre toi encore plus pour me protéger. Me protéger ; toi qui est mon pire fantôme. Ironique non ?!
Ce soir là, cest toi qui a posé ta tête sur mon épaule en premier. Image surprenante de notre nouvelle relation qui sinstalle alors. Et cest moi qui ai pris ta main dans la mienne. Jai vu ta douleur. Ce déchirement je le ressens encore. Jétais lange qui devait protéger ton âme devenue fragile. Pour la première fois depuis des années, tu tes livré à moi, et jai pu voir ton vrai visage. Lermite qui a besoin de se construire une vie. Le solitaire silencieux qui a une envie folle de partager. Lhomme fort qui fonçait sans se poser de questions qui doute aujourdhui du chemin parcouru, et de ce quil peut y avoir au bout. 
Je tai demandé alors de rester près de moi, pour affronter lobscurité des prochaines heures. Pour que je puisse tapaiser aussi longtemps que je le pouvais. Nos yeux se sont clos. Ton souffle sur ma nuque se faisait de plus en plus chaud. Mais tu tabandonnais et téloignais de tes peurs. Tout comme je le faisais. Je considère cette mission comme réussie. Oui, cétait beau. Nos sourires échangés au petit matin et les vieux regrets envolés nous lont prouvé.
Cette lettre je la garde pour moi. Tu nen a pas besoin en ce moment. Jespère juste que tu as reçu cette pensée qui a volé vers toi hier soir. Que mes frissons tont fait autant de bien quà moi. Heureux partage, éternelle sensation, pour toi mon Ami.
Laisse-moi tembrasser ; et tenlacer pour que nos fragilités senvolent une fois pour toute.
moi​


----------



## rezba (10 Septembre 2007)

Ma Denise,

C'est ton anniversaire, aujourd'hui.
Je voudrais bien pouvoir t'appeler, te le souhaiter, te faire rigoler.
Mais le téléphone, tu ne le prends plus. Tu ne comprends plus à quoi ça sert.
Tu ne sais plus ce qu'il faut faire avec.
Je pourrais t'écrire, comme je l'ai fait il y a deux ans. Pour que les infirmières te lisent le mot. 
Mais tu ne dirais vraisemblablement pas autre chose qu'il y a deux ans. "De qui ? Connais pas". "Mon petit-fils ? J'ai un petit-fils ? Ah." "C'est mon anniversaire ? Ah. Et quel âge j'ai?"
"95 ? Ouh, c'est bien trop vieux". "J'en peux plus de vivre, vous savez !".

Non, les anniversaires, tu t'en fous, maintenant. Tu ne sais plus. Toute ta mémoire se déconnecte. Elle est là, encore enfouie, mais plus rien ne la fait ressurgir.
Des fois, quand je vais te voir, on chante. Ça, les chansons, tu t'en rappelles.
Qui je suis, non. Pas plus moi qu'un autre.
Ça fait maintenant quatre ans que tu appelles tes filles Madame. Alors moi...

Des fois tu fais semblant, pour me faire plaisir. Et moi je fais comme si.
Je fais comme si tu étais encore ma grand-mère d'avant. Comme si on se parlait encore. Comme si on pouvait se raconter nos vies.
Comme si tu étais encore dans ta tête. Comme si.
Comme ça, ça m'évite de pleurer, de penser, de me mettre en colère.

Pierre, ton mari, est mort d'une forme foudroyante de cette maladie dégénérescente. Toi, c'est long. Très long. Trop pour certains d'entre nous.
C'est si dur parfois de s'assoir à côté de toi. Même quand tu n'as pas déféqué dans tes braies.
Parce que tu n'es plus là. Tu n'es plus à côté, ou si peu.
Je t'aime, ma petite Mamine, je t'aime.
Quand tu ne seras plus des nôtres, il faudra que j'oublie ces années de déchéance grégaire, et que je me remémore les autres. Toutes ces années de bonheur avec toi. Pour te faire vivre encore une fois dans nos têtes. Pour que les tiens gardent de toi le souvenir de cette petite femme qui nous a élevé, aimé, chéri. 
Tu n'es pas encore morte, et pourtant ton monde est vide de toi.
Nous, nous ne pouvons plus qu'attendre. T'accompagner, loin, près, qu'importe.
Nous sommes tellement prêts. Depuis si longtemps, maintenant.


----------



## CouleurSud (12 Septembre 2007)

Chers, qui attendez quelque chose,

Ne vous attendez &#224; rien

Apr&#232;s vous, il n'y aura m&#234;me pas de traces de vous

Non, rien

Un grand matin o&#249; vous ne serez plus

Un grand soleil qui brillera

Nouveau

Comme tous les matins

O&#249; vous n'&#233;tiez pas


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2007)

Machin,

Allez simplement vous faire fhyutre.
Ca suffira très bien.

Veuilllez agréer mes plus détestables salutations.

Votre voisin l'hemisphère droit.​


----------



## CouleurSud (18 Septembre 2007)

Chère, à qui je n'écris jamais (mais un peu),

Ou, peut-être, trop peu

Où te conduisent les lignes des contours de ta vie ?

Qu'est-ce qui habite ton vide ?

Que signifie cette cartographie sans orient ?

Où sont les chemins que nous suivions, mieux, que nous tracions ?

Où est l'ici que tu avais délimité ?

Où est le là-bas qui ouvrait cet ici ?

Ce là-bas que tu m'as fait voir

Mais qui s'efface peu à peu


----------



## Sindanárië (22 Septembre 2007)

moi m&#234 a dit:


> Ch&#232;re Miss "M"
> 
> Mon souhait le plus cher serait de vous savoir hors de mon espace vital dans cet atelier. Ce qui ne serais pas pour d&#233;plaire au reste des membres de celui-ci par ailleurs.
> Je vais faire rapide et concis : Utiliser un demi kilogramme de pigment violet de cobalt &#224; 150&#8364; les 100 grammes pour le lier &#224; la truelle et juste retoucher 2cm carr&#233; sur votre toile semble un peut excessif. C'est une formation en restauration de tableaux que vous visez, pas en ma&#231;onnerie. Votre habituel je m'en foutisme vous fais peut &#234;tre croire que d&#233;poser votre sac &#224; main sur ce tableau flamand ne comporte aucun risque pour lui. Voir le peut d'affolement chez vous &#224; regarder nonchalamment cette toile &#233;clater sous le poids de votre esp&#232;ce de caisse &#224; outil en peau de Yack puante me sid&#232;re. Qui aurait pu croire que ce tableau qui &#224; travers&#233; 5 si&#232;cles, nombre de guerres et de r&#233;formes sans une &#233;gratignure et est venu ici juste pour un d&#233;poussi&#233;rage et all&#232;gement, finisse par rencontrer une entit&#233; dont la d&#233;licatesse n'a rien &#224; envier aux bestioles de Jurassik-Park.
> ...



:mouais::hein:


----------



## WebOliver (24 Septembre 2007)

A mon cher voisin de balcon, qui s'appelle Richard et qui a 31 ans et pour qui &#171;d&#233;sormais sa vie est &#224; Vevey _virgule_ m&#244;man&#187;.

Vous vivez donc dans l'appartement adjacent au mien, et nous partageons le m&#234;me balcon (heureusement s&#233;par&#233; par une l&#233;g&#232;re cloison). Ils sont sympas hein ces appartements, orient&#233;s sud-est. Bon on voit pas le lac, mais on voit bien chez le voisin.

Et surtout on l'entend le voisin. Parfois. Souvent.

Donc, pourquoi diable lorsque vous avez un t&#233;l&#233;phone &#224; faire, devez-vous vous rendre absolument sur ledit balcon pour beugler et faire partager votre conversation t&#233;l&#233;phonique &#224; une bonne partie du quartier?

Je sais, on sait, nous savons, ils savent, maintenant que vous vous &#234;tes f&#226;ch&#233;s avec &#171;m&#244;man&#187; cet apr&#232;s-midi parce que toutes les choses &#171;vous les appreniez que par papy&#187;. Et que maman vous avait cach&#233; que vous &#233;tiez potentiellement sujet &#224; un cancer du colon. Et que Sonia refuse de faire une coloscopie. Charmant. Non vraiment.

Voil&#224; voil&#224;, mais je m'en contre-fous de tout &#231;a, et j'aimerais bien ne plus avoir &#224; entendre votre vie priv&#233;e &#233;tal&#233;e &#224; tous. Un peu de pudeur n'a jamais fait de mal &#224; personne. Vous auriez &#233;t&#233; parfait dans le r&#244;le de Fran&#231;ois Morel des Deschiens.

Je constate aussi que vous aimez &#233;couter Jean-Jacques Goldman &#224; fond, en frappant des mains. Chouette. Vous avez vu le dernier spectacle de Jean-Marie Bigard? Non? Dommage, c'est poilant.

Idem lorsque vous honorez votre ch&#232;re Sonia, 26 ans (&#231;a aussi vous l'avez dit) toutes fen&#234;tres ouvertes. Entre nous, la demoiselle doit un petit peu simuler, enfin bon... Moi je dis &#231;a je dis rien. Ou alors vous &#234;tes une b&#234;te.

Comme j'essaie de toujours tirer le positif des situations que je rencontre, j'ai r&#233;alis&#233; un enregistrement partiel de votre derni&#232;re conversation t&#233;l&#233;phonique. Oh pas besoin d'aller tout pr&#232;s, et d'avoir des micros ultra sophistiqu&#233;s: mon mobile a suffit a capter votre doux babil. En tout cas avec cet enregistrement nous rigolons bien entre potes. J'envisage de le mixer pour en faire un tube de l'&#233;t&#233;: &#171;P&#244;pa, p&#244;pa&#187;. &#171;Non, m&#244;man, m&#244;man!&#187;. Julien Dor&#233; n'a qu'&#224; bien se tenir. Comme je suis sympa, je fais un geste en vous c&#233;dant les royalties que je r&#233;colterai. En m&#234;me temps, vu le flop annonc&#233;, je ne prends pas trop de risques. Mais, sait-on jamais... le grand public a souvent des go&#251;ts de chiotte. 

Ah oui, j'ai oubli&#233; de vous parler de votre chat: il est gentil, mais que se passe-t-il pour qu'il vienne toujours sur mon balcon? Il n'est pas heureux chez vous, il n'a pas d'ami? Remarquez, il est vrai c'est un fardeau relativement lourd que de s'appeler Sadock lorsqu'on vient de l'Hexagone (!). Je compatis, moi je m'appelle bien Olivier, alors bon.

Allez, bonne fin de journ&#233;e. Et... allez les Bleus, hein.  On peut se tutoyer maintenant Richard?


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Septembre 2007)

Normalement quand on frappe des mains c'est plutot qu'on écoute enrico macias...

Ou alors Paco de Lucia, mais là j'y crois pas trop...

Surtout en suisse...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Surtout en suisse...


Ah ben justement, la Suisse c'est le détail qui me rendait le truc crédible.


----------



## Luc G (24 Septembre 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Ou alors Paco de Lucia, mais là j'y crois pas trop...



Mécréant !  Tu vas vexer Dieu


----------



## Amok (24 Septembre 2007)

Web'o, je te l'ai dit 100 fois ! viens habiter à côté de chez moi : non seulement tu n'entendras pas parler foot sur la terrasse, mais de plus tu verras Pitchoune plus souvent !!!!!!   :love:


----------



## Amok (24 Septembre 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Idem lorsque vous honorez votre chère Sonia, 26 ans (ça aussi vous l'avez dit) toutes fenêtres ouvertes. Entre nous, la demoiselle doit un petit peu simuler, enfin bon... Moi je dis ça je dis rien. Ou alors vous êtes une bête.




C'est surement de la simulation vu que le loustic n'est pas modérateur sur macG !


----------



## WebOliver (24 Septembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Web'o, je te l'ai dit 100 fois ! viens habiter &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de chez moi : non seulement tu n'entendras pas parler foot sur la terrasse, mais de plus tu verras Pitchoune plus souvent !!!!!!   :love:



Ben, tu sais ma s&#339;ur, bon... voil&#224; quoi... Pis, j'ai un peu peur de ce jip&#233;misse et de son appendice pr&#233;hensile dont tout le monde parle &#224; Nice et alentours.



DocEvil a dit:


> Ah ben justement, la Suisse c'est le d&#233;tail qui me rendait le truc cr&#233;dible.



 le &#171;loustic&#187; en question &#233;tant gaulois...


----------



## jpmiss (25 Septembre 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Pis, j'ai un peu peur de ce jip&#233;misse et de son appendice pr&#233;hensile dont tout le monde parle &#224; Nice et alentours.


Tu ne craint rien, je pr&#233;f&#232;re le brunes.


----------



## Sindanárië (25 Septembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> C'est surement de la simulation vu que le loustic n'est pas modérateur sur macG !



c'est jamais bon d'expirer ainsi ses vieux souvenirs


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Septembre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> c'est jamais bon d'expirer ainsi ses vieux souvenirs



Cela dit pour expirer, il faut avoir une source d'inspiration


----------



## kisbizz (26 Septembre 2007)

voilà le stupide mot que tu as reçu avec le montblanc pour ton anniversaire 
volià la verité que je ne voulais pas te faire savoir

maintenant tu sais et depuis 3 mois tu fais de moi ce que tu veux....
exactement comme il y a 10 ans

je ne sais pas si je dois regretter ma décision de l'époque où j'avais decidée d'en terminer  , si je dois regretter ma decision de te revoir  après tout ce temp,  , continuer aujourd'hui une relation qui n'a jamais eu de sens et que je doute fort que un jour il en aura 

hier comme aujourd'hui et surtout aujourd'hui je ne veux rien , d'une vie commune encore moins , tu ne me promets rien et cela tombe tres bien mais ....

mais.....arrete de me dire que tu m'aimes , que je suis ta femme , de m'appeler ma puce ou autre connerie ......arrete de me questionner sur mon passé .....de me demander si je t'aime 

donne moi seulement du temp , le temp pour etre ensemble un peu plus que quelques heures par semaine volée a ta vie privée  , le temp pour se retrouver devant un café avant de commencer la journée , le temp d'une promenade ......
ce temp c'est la seule chose que tu me fais miroiter et c'est aussi la seule chose que je veux vraiment  

a plusieurs  reprise j'ai dis stop , on arrete, je tourne la page définitivement mais tu reviens encore et encore .......et j'ouvre ma porte au meme temp que mon coeur 

est que un jour cessera cette emprise que t'as sur moi ?
ce jour viendra quand je saura  qui je suis réellement pour toi ?

il faudra peut etre attendre encore 10 autres années ?


----------



## CouleurSud (27 Septembre 2007)

Cher vous,

Je ne sais pas pourquoi je vous écris.

Il y a chez vous tellement de textes, tellement de lettres

Mais, si, je sais, c'est vous qui m'avez appris à lire le monde

Parce que, oui, le monde est un texte à déchiffrer

Certains diront : fi de vous ! J'ai ma petite expérience à raconter

Elle est plus intéressante que ce que vous racontez

Certes, mais que vaut-elle hors du filtre des mots que vous abritez ?

Merci, vous, les livres


----------



## JPTK (4 Octobre 2007)

De toute fa&#231;on tu sais, y a quand m&#234;me des trucs que je comprends en te regardant avec les gamins, t'es la super m&#232;re quoi, LA m&#232;re, y a pas &#224; chier, mais tu vois je trouve que c'est trop des fois, tu es toujours l&#224; pour eux, ils prennent l'habitude d&#232;s qu'il y a un obstacle d'appeler mamie, que tu sois l&#224; ou pas, comme des rois limite ils te sifflent... oui je force le trait, je sais bien que tu es pas leur bonniche, je sais que tout &#231;a c'est surtout de l'amour et que tu sais s&#233;vir et te faire respecter, je dis rien de tout &#231;a pour &#234;tre m&#233;disant, mais tu vois je pense &#224; eux aussi, et je pense &#224; moi, je me dis que le grand gar&#231;on que je suis aujourd'hui, il est comme &#231;a aussi parce qu'il a pas appris suffisamment &#224; compter sur lui seul, parce que bon, quoi qu'il arrive on est seul, on meurt seul, et &#231;a faut bien se faire &#224; l'id&#233;e quand m&#234;me, mamie elle sera pas l&#224; &#224; ce moment l&#224; et peut-&#234;tre m&#234;me il y aura personne, on aura beau s'&#233;gosiller, personne viendra.

Faut pas prendre &#231;a pour un reproche, je suis fier de ce que je suis aujourd'hui, je suis diff&#233;rent, ultra sensible, trop sensible et je souffre beaucoup, le monde n'offre pas vraiment de place pour les gens comme moi, j'arrive &#224; faire mon trou mais c'est tr&#232;s dur.

Tu dis si &#231;a t'ennuie que j'&#233;crive tout &#231;a, j'ai tendance &#224; parler trop franchement derri&#232;re mon clavier, les gens ont parfois du mal, les mots sont souvent plus durs &#224; l'&#233;crit. Je n'ai pourtant pas de ressentiment, ni d'amertume (du moins pas vis &#224; vis de toi ou de vous, certainement pas), je dis juste ce que je pense, le fruit de mes pens&#233;es et de mes r&#233;flexions.

L'autre jour, j'entendais un konnard qui disait que l'on &#233;tait pass&#233; de l'enfant martyr &#233;lev&#233; &#224; la dure, sans assez d'amour, comme on dresse un chien presque, &#224; l'enfant Dolto, l'enfant roi qui est aussi l'enfant tyran qui met &#224; genoux ses parents. Bah je suis assez d'accord, je pense qu'on devrait faire un peu le deuil de Dolto, non pas pour tous les incommensurables progr&#232;s qu'elle a su apporter, mais juste accepter que le mod&#232;le n&#233;cessite une r&#233;vision, &#231;a nous &#233;viterait en plus peut-&#234;tre ainsi le fameux retour de la morale et du fouet, un peu ce que pr&#244;nent aujourd'hui beaucoup trop de parents, la s&#233;v&#233;rit&#233; si ch&#232;re &#233;galement &#224; leur pr&#233;sident.

Je me souviens le coll&#232;ge, les pires ann&#233;es de ma vie, les violences, les brimades, les humiliations, comment j'ai appris &#224; somatiser pour &#233;chapper &#224; l'EPS et au Rugby, l'indiff&#233;rence des profs, les vestiaires sans surveillance, les plaintes mal formul&#233;es et donc pas prises en compte, mon incapacit&#233; &#224; l'&#233;poque d'exprimer clairement ce que je vivais, l'impossibilit&#233; de me d&#233;fendre face aux &#233;l&#232;ves ou aux adultes qui ne cherchaient pas &#224; comprendre, tous ces vendredi matin &#224; l'infirmerie de 10 &#224; 12 h qui m'ont fait comprendre par la force des choses qu'il &#233;tait facile de s&#233;cher les cours, que seule la maladie faisait qu'on pouvait s'&#233;chapper, se r&#233;fugier, il fallait &#234;tre malade pour qu'enfin on vous consid&#232;re un peu, m&#234;me avec m&#233;pris, mais au moins on faisait attention &#224; vous. C'est loin tout &#231;a mais &#231;a m'a forg&#233;, &#231;a m'a constitu&#233; en tant qu'individu et tout ce temps j'&#233;tais seul, seul aussi avec ce prof d'histoire qui &#233;tait vraiment un malade fou dangereux, d'ailleurs c'est s&#251;r que ce type je vais aller le voir un jour pour lui mettre des coups de pieds, c'est certain, lui faire bouffer de la merde afin de lui faire comprendre qu'il m'a tordu les trippes pendant 2 putain d'ann&#233;es, alors que c'est m&#234;me pas &#224; moi qu'il s'en prenait ce d&#233;g&#233;n&#233;r&#233;, mais &#224; encore quelqu'un de plus faible, Sarah, essentiellement, la pauvre quand j'y pense et nous qui rions avec lui des humiliations et brimades qu'il lui faisait subir, trop content que nous &#233;tions de ne pas &#234;tre &#224; sa place, et puis apr&#232;s tout c'est vrai quoi, c'&#233;tait lui l'adulte, et puis c'est vrai qu'elle &#233;tait conne et ridicule &#224; pleurer et &#224; quasiment nous appeler &#224; l'aide...


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Octobre 2007)

Ch&#232;re Fran&#231;osie Dolto.
Quel dommage que 90&#37; des vos lecteurs et surtout 100% des personnes qui se recommandent de vous sans jamais vous avoir lu n'aient jamais compris ce que vous aviez &#233;crit. 
Une petite explication de texte derait bien n&#233;cessaire parfois.
Vous nous manquez...


----------



## alèm (4 Octobre 2007)

_cher ami disparu,

ouais, ouais, je sais, encore une grande catastrophe, je sais, je sais, mais bon, tu le sais bien, tu le savais bien, c'est tout moi&#8230; 

Promis, j'essaye  de ne pas &#234;tre malheureux dans 4 mois&#8230; Promis, j'y vais mollo. 

mais n'est-ce pas toi qui un jour m'a compar&#233; &#224;  Z&#233;bulon ? "il rebondit, il rebondit, il rebondit&#8230;"
o&#249; que tu sois, mon fou, je sais que tu es l&#224;.
je t'aime_


----------



## Lastrada (4 Octobre 2007)

Cher monsieur,

Je tiens absolument &#224; te remercier pour cette magnifique journ&#233;e de formation. Non vraiment, je ne regrette pas d'&#234;tre venu suer devant ta performance, apr&#232;s une nuit de 2H00, et que j'aurais pu b&#234;tement passer au chaud chez moi, &#224; soigner ma cr&#232;ve. Je ne regrette pas non plus les **** euros dont ma soci&#233;t&#233; s'est acquitt&#233;e, afin que tu puisses maintenir ton niveau de vie de consultant so hype. Je me devais de venir combler mes lacunes en conduite de projet.

Je dois dire que je n'ai pas &#233;t&#233; d&#233;&#231;u. Tes imitations de B&#233;bel, m'ont li-tt&#233;-ra-lement transport&#233; de joie, et tous ces traits qui soulignent un esprit d'une telle finesse. :love:


T'es vraiment pas le dernier pour la d&#233;conne. Hihi.

Et tous ces expos&#233;s exaltants de l'Histoire de ta Vie, qui nous ont &#233;difi&#233;s. Trente ann&#233;es qui ne sont pas sans rappeler la glorieuse destin&#233;e de Jean Paul Flouttard de la Sogarep, qui rendait fous jaloux tous les am&#233;ricains dans les ann&#233;es soixante et dix.


 Et tous ces acquis que je vais pouvoir mettre en pratique d&#232;s lundi prochain. Pensez :

- Sous &#233;valuer la disponibilit&#233; des ressources f&#233;minines qui se font engrosser tous les ans. (Je vais leur faire voir qui c'est Raoul, compte sur moi  )

- Pr&#233;parer mes comit&#233;s de pilotage avec un Powerpoint&#169; (mais quelle id&#233;e g&#233;-nia-le ! c'est pour &#231;a que je me prenais des claques : j'arrivais les mains dans les poches sans rien pr&#233;parer, quelle endive ! )

- Le &#8220;savoir dire -non docteur (ou bonhomme), ton projet passera en dernier&#8221; &#224; la direction g&#233;n&#233;rale de mes clients. (Je vais peut &#234;tre attendre un peu, parce que c'est eux qui sont du bon c&#244;t&#233; du ch&#233;quier. Et puis je vais m'entra&#238;ner devant ma glace et une VHS de &#8220;l'As des As&#8221; :style.

- ah ben c'est tout ce que j'ai pu en retirer en fait. Mais c'est d&#233;j&#224; tellement.  

J'ai vraiment h&#226;te de passer de passer la journ&#233;e de demain que je souhaite encore plus, ...  ah je ne trouve pas le mot.  

Tu mets la barre tellement haut. :rateau: 

Vivement dimanche demain.

 Salut l'artiste !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2007)

Petit garçon,

Je n'aurais jamais cru que quelqu'un que j'ai si peu connu, si mal connu, puisse me manquer à ce point. Je n'aurais jamais imaginé que j'aurais tant de mal à tirer un trait sur ce qui ne fut pas même une histoire.
Que me reste-t-il de tout cela ? Le souvenir précis d'une journée, d'un rhume, d'une longue promenade à travers des rues dont j'ai (presque) oublié les noms. Quelques conversations, à peine une confidence ou deux, des mots infiniment ordinaires qui avaient achevé de me persuader que tu étais mon ami et que, quoi qu'il arrive, tu le serais toujours.
Et puis je t'ai aimé. Tu ne m'as jamais donné l'occasion de te le dire en face, de te convaincre que c'était vrai, simplement vrai, qu'il n'y avait rien de désespéré dans cet amour-là, rien d'illusoire, que c'était juste là, comme ça, que chaque jour ma première pensée du matin était pour toi et chaque soir, comme ce soir, comme alors.
Est-ce que je dois te raconter les heures de ton silence et combien il m'a fait souffrir ? Je ne suis même pas sûr que tu y croirais, que tu voudrais y croire, que tu voudrais vivre avec ça. Je ne vois pas bien non plus l'utilité de t'emmerder avec. Ça changerait quoi ?
J'aurais voulu que tu meures. Pas vraiment bien sûr, pas comme au cinéma. Je voulais juste te laisser crever dans le jus de ton souvenir, ce caniveau de mémoire où tu m'avais quitté. J'étais malheureux. Ça n'avait pas grande importance que tu ne m'aimes pas  le contraire m'aurait surpris. Mais je n'aurais jamais cru que tu puisses si bien, si totalement m'anéantir, m'effacer de ta vie, de ton cur et du monde _parce que je t'aimais_. Ça non, je ne m'y attendais pas. C'est pour ça que ça m'a fait si mal. C'est à partir de là que j'ai voulu ta mort.
Est-ce qu'on décide ce genre de choses, aimer, oublier ? Moi, tu vois, je n'ai pas pu m'y résoudre. J'ai continué la promenade. Un autre bus, un autre amour s'est présenté. Je suis monté. Je pourrais dire que je pardonne, que j'ai vu pas mal d'eau couler. Mais je ne vais pas te mentir : je ne l'ai jamais fait. Je regrette un ami que j'avais, que je croyais avoir. Je regrette son rire ridicule, sa drôlerie, son regard perçant et juste, jusqu'aux enfermements de ses heures mauvaises. Je regrette le « Écoute, je t'apprécie beaucoup mais, je suis désolé, ça va pas être possible » que tu m'aurais dit, et on en serait resté là. Et tout serait redevenu comme avant, comme quand on regardait les mecs en costard qui frimaient en passant devant la gare du Nord, comme quand tu me dévisageais dans le RER la première fois, comme quand on marchait sur le cours de Vincennes (ça me revient), côté nord, à l'opposé de la rue du Rendez-Vous.

Je t'embrasse tendrement,

Xavier.


----------



## IceandFire (5 Octobre 2007)

On ne se connait que depuis quelques semaines, 
pourtant j'ai l'impression de te connaître tellement bien...
Es tu apparue dans ma vie pour foutre le bordel ???
pourquoi....?
j'aime me laisser couler dans cette confrontation si perturbante,
je ne sais ou cela nous emmèneras, mais je titube dans l'abîme de ton sourire avec délice...
Ce soir je te revois, 
je ne sais pas si je te parlerais,
si je te servirais à boire,
si je te photographierais ...
qu'importe je sentirais ta présence même si je te tourne le dos et le coeur...
Il y a les gens et il y a toi...
tu ne sais pas exprimé tes sentiments ou très maladroitement...
peut être que personne ne t'as encore révélé comment faire ?
bien à toi...
S


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2007)

Mademoiselle _j'ai 55 ans, j'ai r&#233;ussi ma vie, je suis vieille fille_,
Tu m'&#233;crases.
Tu es d'une lourdeur.
J'aimerai vraiment te zavater la gueule.
C'est possible?
Sinon, je m'en vais. 
M&#234;me pas "Sinon" ! Je m'en vais.
Je sais pas comment, o&#249; et quand, mais je vais bien vite me casser.

Tu te prends pour qui?
La derni&#232;re des saintes?
Tu veux un cierge, une pri&#232;re et un chauss&#233; aux moines?
T'as besoin d'un babysitter?

Je sais m&#234;me pas pourquoi je te pose ces questions, j'ai pas envie d'entendre les r&#233;ponses poucraves que tu vas vomir.
C'est dingue &#224; quel point d&#233;former tendrement ta petite t&#234;te de blague me ferai plaisir.
Pi' non. J'ai autre chose &#224; fhyutre.

Mes plus d&#233;t&#233;stables salutations thon en boite.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Octobre 2007)

A tous ; pass&#233;s, pr&#233;sents, futurs,

Bien dormi, beaucoup...
42 unit&#233;s au compteur, aujourd'hui... et pas encore  mort ; c'est cool.

Les premiers coups de fils...

Celle que j'ai failli tuer en d&#233;barquant chez les nases en si&#232;ge :
- Bon anniversaire mon fils!
- Meeeeeerci! C'&#233;tait cool Paris ?
- Bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla ... Tu devrais faire des analyses &#224; ton &#226;ge, tu sais...
- Ouais ; je verrai... 
- Tu veux quoi pour ton anniversaire ? Je sais pas, j'ai pas trouv&#233; &#224; Paris
- Te prends pas la tronche, tu sais.
- Bon, de toute fa&#231;on ta tante t'a trouv&#233; des habits, tu sais comme tu aimes bien, &#224; New York ; tu verras... Gros gros gros bisous...
- Idem, pas de bl&#232;me, gros aussi.

Son mari : 
- Alors fils ; &#231;a fait quoi ?
- Beeeen... Rien. &#199;a va ?
- Dis moi ; il faut que tu me passes le N&#176; de ton pote en Suisse pour l'absinthe.
- 0041...
- Bon je vois avec lui. Sinon je passe aussi en Espagne. Elle est bien l'Espagnole ?
- Ouais ; c'est de la verte, mais ils la font comme il faut... tu peux m'en prendre
- Bon je te tiens au courant alors... Tu veux des cigares aussi ?
-  Ouais... tu prends comme toi... Bises

Eux je les aime bien... J'ai h&#233;rit&#233; d'une part de leur incons&#233;quence trop t&#244;t oblit&#233;r&#233;e par des responsabilit&#233;s qui n'&#233;taient peut &#234;tre pas de leur &#226;ge...

Deux jours que je bosse sur un couscous pour vous, les amis...
ceux qui sont ici.
ceux qui ont d&#233;barqu&#233; du continent.

Lever t&#244;t...
Musique &#224; fond ; dans toute la maison... Il faut que &#231;a enveloppe ; c'est comme une douche.


Courses et petit dej' sur la marine... Nouveaux coups de fil.
Temp&#233;rature plus qu'agr&#233;able...

Une pens&#233;e, parce que tout se bouscule ; &#224; celle qui est disparue, &#224; peine pass&#233; les 30 ans... Larmes, mais peu visibles... Les autres, juste pour recouvrir une certaine l&#233;g&#232;ret&#233;... Et les l&#233;gumes &#224; acheter ; on se bouge le fion!

Go&#251;ter le vin... Miam! ... Meeeerde! D&#233;j&#224; une bouteille!...

Bon, tout compte fait on va faire &#231;a sur deux jours... ce n'est jamais possible d'avoir tout le monde au m&#234;me moment...

Sinon ? ... 

Ben ; c'est pas si terrible que &#231;a... une journ&#233;e comme les autres. Tout va bien en fait. 
Juste avoir &#224; mettre en place le plaisir que l'on va offrir aux Amis. C'est pas bien compliqu&#233;... il faut juste arr&#234;ter de penser...

On devrait pouvoir y arriver.

Hop! le champ' est au frais...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Octobre 2007)

Et pour le m&#234;me prix, je fournis la musique de mongoliens...  :style:



PS ultra confidentiel : on ne peux pas comprendre les DIRTBOMBS sans aimer Otis Redding...


----------



## Aurélie85 (6 Octobre 2007)

Chère poulette au citron jaune

Tu étais resplendissante aujourd'hui. Dans ta nouvelle robe. Dommage que Stéphane n'aie pas été là. Tant pis pour lui, en même temps. 

Tu étais sublime aujourd'hui, comme tous les jours. Même si ça se bouscule pas au portillon pour te le dire, moi je bouge mes fesses pour te le dire. Na. Un rayon de soleil dans l'hiver qui arrive. 

La pudeur m'empêche de te le dire en face: je t'aime mon M. 

À demain,

Ta poulpe.


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Octobre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Et pour le même prix, je fournis la musique de mongoliens...  :style:
> 
> 
> 
> PS ultra confidentiel : on ne peux pas comprendre les DIRTBOMBS sans aimer Otis Redding...



Ceci dit, on peut aimer Otis redding et pas la merde !!!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Octobre 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Ceci dit, on peut aimer Otis redding et pas la merde !!!



je confirme... juste comme ça en passant...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Octobre 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> je confirme... juste comme ça en passant...



Ducon va! Attend que je redébarque chez toi... :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Octobre 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Ceci dit, on peut aimer Otis redding et pas la merde !!!


C'est pas possible quand comment tu t'y mets tu peux &#234;tre con toi...   



LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> je confirme... juste comme &#231;a en passant...



Ouais ; va chier toi aussi! Faux fr&#232;re!


----------



## CouleurSud (7 Octobre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> PS ultra confidentiel : on ne peux pas comprendre les DIRTBOMBS sans aimer Otis Redding...



"Respect"


----------



## Luc G (7 Octobre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> PS ultra confidentiel : on ne peux pas comprendre les DIRTBOMBS sans aimer Otis Redding...



On peut aimer Otis Redding sans connaître les dirtbombs.


----------



## Sindanárië (7 Octobre 2007)

il est mort, Otis Reding, non ?


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Octobre 2007)

Oui, comme Jackie Sardou...


----------



## CouleurSud (7 Octobre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> il est mort, Otis Reding, non ?



Effectivement, mais tu sais, ça arrive, même aux meilleurs


----------



## Amok (7 Octobre 2007)

Avant que ce bon vieux Doc n'intervienne, je le fais : Retour au sujet, please.


----------



## CouleurSud (7 Octobre 2007)

Ch&#233;re, 

Tu ne me r&#233;ponds jamais

Et pourtant tu m'&#233;cris

Des messages crypt&#233;s

D'&#233;tranges rendez-vous

O&#249; tu me parles des confins et des limites

L&#224; o&#249;, peut-&#234;tre, tu me diras ce qu'il en est des fronti&#232;res

J'attends, sur la rive


----------



## Amok (7 Octobre 2007)

Tu crois probablement que le fait que tu aies décidée d'exporter ta bétise pour le week-end va me poser un problème.

Ton mal être se promène du côté de (ville), (pays).
Bien. Quelques milliers de Km ne vont pas apporter de réponses à tes questions. Pauvre fille : j'ai réservé des tas de billets d'avion, moi aussi, mais pas pour prouver, juste pour bouger. Des week-end du Nord au Sud juste pour profiter du XXI eme siècle et faire chier ma banquière. Moi, mon boitier, et l'inconnu. L'inconnue ? Merci les low cost : les prochaines semaines seront étrangères.

Alors je vais répondre : si tu as l'occase, restes-y. Ce sera l'occase de te prouver je ne sais quoi, et de me lâcher la grappe. D'ailleurs, cette grappe a sentie d'autres paumes la caresser, et c'était aussi bien, voir mieux. Tu vois, tu n'as rien de plus que d'autres mains, bien au contraire.

J'ai la rétine qui crie famine.


----------



## Lila (8 Octobre 2007)

Salut,
je t'ai rencontré trop tard. Bien trop tard pour que le temps me semble encore assez long pour en goûter toutes les chances. Je t'ai rencontré parce que je me suis abîmé dans mille vies. Je t'ai trouvé sous chacun de mes cadavres. Deux fois. Mille fois. Chaque fois je t'ai reconnu et encore plus aimé. Mais aujourd'hui je suis fatigué je crois. trop bléssé pour t'accompagner dans ces Everests que nous promet la vie. Tout ça prendrait encore 10...? ....20 .....30 ans peut-être ? ...Une éternité pour qui chaque _seconde_ est une vie. Trop d'impatience alors pour danser au rythme des autres. Trop difficile de leur laisser le _temps_ de leur cadence. Le temps des faux-pas qui enseignent le beau mouvement. Mon _tic tac_ n'est plus qu'une note continue, stridente comme une alerte permanente.
Je t'ai rencontré trop tard mon ami. Nous nous sommes tant combattu. Une grâce a voulu que tu sois le vainqueur. Comme je l'en remercie. Mais je ne crois plus qu'il me reste assez de force et de courage pour tout ce qui doit encore arriver. Je te suis. Aveuglément. Seule la peur de te laisser en route m'étouffe un peu. Je sais si bien que c'est ainsi que ça se passera. Seulement quand ? 
Je me suis rencontré trop tard je crois pour avoir le temps d'en faire bon usage. 
Mais est-ce bien important tant que je peux vous aimer de tout mon coeur ?


----------



## IceandFire (8 Octobre 2007)

Poste restante...
Finalement tu es venue l'autre soir, 
je t'ai donn&#233; &#224; boire et &#224; rire.
Toi tu t'es excus&#233; des tes mots de l'autre fois...pourquoi ??!! est-ce important ?
je ne crois pas, du reste je n'ai pas pip&#233; mot lorsque tu m'as dit cela.
Au fond ce qui compte c'est qu'il y a encore un espoir de gouter ton jardin secret, mais quand ???...
C'est con mais moi j'y crois, surement plus que toi..!
Maintenant tu ne me donnes plus de nouvelles, peut &#234;tre que c'est mieux, 
suis-je en attente de tes mots? oui certainement mais bien plus que cela est l'espoir de te revoir au d&#233;tour d'un rue, d'un endroit familier ou non avec ton sourire qui me fait tourner bourrique comme un pauvre mortel...
Le pire serait que tu joues avec moi, enfin my heart sweet...
Je n'ose y croire...
A suivre...?


----------



## kisbizz (8 Octobre 2007)

Entre rires et larmes elle t'attends , bientot elle entendra le carillon de sa porte tinter....
comme tous les lundis fin d'aprem n'est pas ?
"ne me prends pas pour un gamin" tu lui a dis tout a l'heure pour annoncer ta venue et qu'elle c'est  moquée de toi ... 
non  elle  ne te prends pas pour un gamin pas en tout cas a ton age , mais elle n'est pour rien si depuis que vos chemins se sont a nouveau croisés  c'est comme cela et pas autrement 

elle a  passée la journée avec un casque rivée sur sa tete , une chanson en boucle , la musique a fond pour s'etourdir la tete et ne pas entendre qui est au plus profond de soi meme .....

un jour je suis sure qu' elle le fera ,  te balancera a la figure tous ses carnets dont celui que t'as vu trainer sur son bureau ......et ce jours là tu auras enfin compris que il n'y aura plus de rdv comme si tu allais chez ton medicin et que tu as perdu a jamais la seule femme qui t'as tout donné et jamais rien demandé


----------



## iota (8 Octobre 2007)

Ch&#232;re inconnue,

Vendredi 05 Octobre 2007 vers 18H30, dans le tramway, ce n'est qu'apr&#232;s quelques stations que je t'ai remarqu&#233;e.
Ce n'est pas par ton imposant fauteil que mon regard f&#251;t attir&#233;, mais bien par ta fragile beaut&#233;.
&#201;mu, par ton attitude jamais d&#233;nu&#233;e de dignit&#233;, malgr&#232;s les &#233;preuve que tu as, j'imagine, endur&#233;es.
&#201;mouvant le moment ou ta soeur, l&#224; encore je pr&#233;sume, de l'eau par ce tube dans ta gorge t'a donn&#233;e.

La vie peut-&#234;tre injuste, tu me l'a rapell&#233;. Et mes petits tracas je vais relativiser. 

Si d'avenir nos routes se croisaient, jamais le courage je n'aurai de t'aborder.
C'est donc par cette lettre, qu'un hommage je voulais te d&#233;dier.

Plein de bonheur, il me reste &#224; te souhaiter, et en m&#233;moire ton image je vais garder.

Tendrement,
Laurent


----------



## vousti (9 Octobre 2007)

A toi,
 la mère de mes enfants, j'espère qu'un jour tu trouveras la paix et arriveras à t'accepter telle que tu es, et non à travers les yeux médisants, jaloux intéressés, des gens qui te veulent du bien..... 
Les miens sont fatigués de ta violence, je ne serai plus le miroir qui te permettait de..... réfléchir.

A toi,
 mon aînée, je te souhaite de trouver enfin l'équilibre qui t'a toujours manqué. Je sais que ta vie d'adolescente est compliquée, mouvementée et que tu ne mérites pas d'avoir des parents comme nous, tu n'as pas de vrai papa, et voilà que tu perds ton beau père.
Je ne peux plus supporter tous les doutes que tu m'exposes, toutes ces questions dont tu connais déjà la réponse.....Tu sais que je ne vous ai JAMAIS menti.

A vous,
 mes deux petites canailles, puissiez vous vous relever de toutes ces tempêtes, et découvrir comme c'est beau le soleil qui se lève sur vos petites vies qui commencent.
Pourquoi faut-il que la bêtise des gens vous fasse autant de mal vous n'y êtes pour rien.
Je ne sais plus comment faire pour effacer tout les vilenies que vous endurez

A toi,
 mon amie, mon bonheur immédiat, je te souhaite de trouver enfin ce bonheur après lequel tu cours, si tu savais comme il est proche, il est là tout simplement au fond de toi, ni dans les yeux d'un autre, ni dans ce que tu possèdes ou que tu rêves de posséder, il est simplement..... toi.
Je ne sais comment te révéler qui tu es vraiment

A vous,
amis, connaissances, famille, puissiez vous ne jamais connaître les affres d'une séparation et de ses dommages collatéraux.

Je vous demande pardon pour ce que je vais faire.......








je vais continuer à vivre et à vous aimer car c'est ce qu'il y a de plus important 


vincent


----------



## kisbizz (10 Octobre 2007)

Ma folle adoré

il y a quelques jours j'ai parlé de toi a mon findus, celui qui m'ouvre sa porte , son coeur et bien d'autre en ce moment où tout n'est pas très clair dans ma vie .....

est que il t'arrive de penser a moi, a nous , jeunes écervelées adolescentes de l'époque où .......ce que on a pu en faire des bêtises 

te rappelles tu de notre prof de math , lui qui rentrait en classe et nous on sortait dans le 5minutes qui suivaient? 
la poursuite des flic quand ils ont voulu nous arrêter sur ma moto et que paniqué (toi sans casque et moi pas encore en age d'ammener une passagère) on les a semées en  traversant  les champs ? 
te rappelles tu de tes cours sur comment on embrasse les garçons ? toi sur ton velo, moi sur le mien le long de la route  arborée en rentrant de l'ecole : 
ce que tu as pu rire ce jour là en voyant ma tete incredule m'expliquant comme 2 langues se croisent dans un baiser ......

elles  me manquent ces longues promenade en velo où on se confiait , on pleurait , on riait, on chantait....tout le repertoire de Pupo il y est passé !!!

on etait tres differentes , a l'opposée  , toi aussi mate , yeux et cheveux courts raides  noirs  tandis et moi , blanche aux yeux bleu et les cheveux long bouclé et blonds ....on etait inséparable malgrée tout , malgré l'opposition de mes parents , des prof ..... tu etait le cancre qui allait me faire deriver .......

heuresement que tu etait là ..........

et puis un jour les copains me regardent bizarrement , toi tu ne viens presque plus a notre point de rencontre de la bande ......je l'a su assez rapidement : tu attendais un enfant ...de mon petit ami 

le choc a eté immense .......je t'en a voulu d'etre enceinte a 16 ans...tu avait le temp pour cela ......

4 ans apres j'ai finalment eu le courage de venir te voir mais entre ta belle-soeur ,  ma mere , ton enfant et celui qui tu portait dans ton gros ventre j'ai pas pu te parler...

visiblement tu n'etait pas heureuse meme si tes reves s'etaient realisé , que tu avais ce que tu avait toujours voulu : 
un beau mec plein d'argent qui te ferait sortir de ton milieu crasseux .....

tes yeux etaient eteint , ton sourire figée , ta folle joie de vivre disparue....

3 mois apres moi aussi je change radicalment de vie, je quitte le pays sur un coup de tete ..... moi aussi a ma façon j'ai envoyé en l'air ma vie qui pourtant etait loins d'etre noire..... elle l'es devenue apres.......

j'ai essayé de te le dire 2 ans apres mais encore une fois on n'etait pas seules.....

tous les ans je me debrouille pour  passer devant chez toi , esperer de te croiser par "hasard" ...et c'est pas evident de faire semblant de rien vis a vis de qui m'accompagne, ma mere , mes maris (ex) qui ne comprennent pas pourquoi j'aime me promener dans un endroit aussi perdu a la campagne où il y a aucune boutiques a voir.......


je n'ose pas parler de toi a ma mere qui ne t'a jamais aimé , demander de tes nouvelles....parfois on me dit de choses sur toi mais tu connais comment sont  les mauvaises langues.....j'aimerais tant recommencer nos promenades en velo et parler, parler , parler jusqu'a plus soif comme autre fois .....

la prochiane fois que je debarque dans les parages j'espere avoir le courage de te telephoner et je te donner rdv : prepare les velos, on a tant des choses a se dire


----------



## kisbizz (12 Octobre 2007)

te voil&#224; toi, t'es arriv&#233; avec une semaine en retard mais t'es arriv&#233;

franchement on se serait bien pass&#233; de ta visite , de tes conseils et du tutti quanti 
franchement une fois de plus tu m'as, nous gonfl&#233; au plus haut point :
t'es tellement cretin que tu n'as meme pas vu la complicit&#233; qui me lie aux filles
que tout ce que tu nous a dit nous le savons depuis belle lurette , voir meme avant toi
que tes reproches ne tiennent pas debut vu que personne nous a jamais signal&#233; nos "fautes"et que nous ne pouvons pas rever ni avancer tes desirs que tu changes comme tes chaussettes

si je ne tenais pas a mon boulot, vu que maintenant il est devenu alimentaire donc necessaire et vitale, je ne me serai pas gen&#233;e pour le faire savoir a notre grand patron :
par telephone tu nous dis que a ton arriv&#233;e tu feras ci, tu feras &#231;a , mais une fois que tu est l&#224; tu nous foute rien a part passer ton temp au t&#233;l&#233;phone (au point meme que le personnels qui travaille en face  l'ont remarqu&#233 , nous montrer comment il faudrait faire l'implantation avec 3 truc sur un seul mur (et le reste je le mets o&#249; ?:mouais: les murs ne poussent pas aussi vite que la marchandise ) et faire fuire nos clientes habituelles qui ne supportent pas un si grand c0n qui ne sait pas parler mais crie a la place tout en marchant d'une demarche de "j'ai pleins de cors aux pieds"

tu me gonfle avec ton c.a. , il est l&#224; non ?
tu veux quoi ? et comment ?
tu te rappelle que il y a encore quelques mois tu occupais la meme place que la mienne ?
t'as deja oubli&#233; toutes les difficult&#233;s que on rencontre au quotidien ?

et pour finir , le bouquet final que je ne peux pas digerer :
fini les vacances en novembre !!!!!

bien , et moi alors? et toutes les autres meres de familles ?

tu as decid&#233; que on le prendra tous (et d'un seul  coup les restant a prendre) en fevrier pourquoi ?
parce que en novembre il n'y a pas encore assez de neige pour pratiquer ton sport favoris?

a la prochaine grand cretin et surtout n'oublie pas tes 3 telephones


----------



## macaronique (15 Octobre 2007)

&#192; un PowerBook Malade

(parce que Douglas R. Hofstadter veut que chacun traduise ce po&#232;me en sa langue maternelle, et ma langue maternelle &#224; moi, c'est Mac.)

Cher G4,
tout gris&#226;tre,
nom d'un Cray !
Qu'est-ce que c'est
prison d'&#234;tre
sans fen&#234;tres !
Reveille toi,
Viens &#224; moi.
Sors de veille
(sans qu'on paye
pour le hack) Vive AppleCare !
Rentre, Mac
aronique Voil&#224;, le nom de l'auteur, comme il faut
dit &#171; Be quick!" je passe du tutoiement &#224; l'anglais, parce que pour moi, l'anglais est plus familier
Write a disc car le graveur DVD ne fonctionnait pas, et je fais r&#233;f&#233;rence au vers de Marot, double-couche au lieu de &#171; qui se couche &#187;
you're at RISC ou blen disk/risk, comme vous voulez
for your sake
you should take
current, jam curr*a*nt jam = confiture 
in your am- if enjam - bment is damn - able Hof - stadter's off - ered to Hell. Me as well; if he's there, c'est d'enfer !
perage lead,
or you'll cede
your display
and delay
a process.
May Steve bless
your one core
dear G4.



&#199;a va, il est enfin de retour, nouveau disque dur et tout ! :love:


----------



## alèm (15 Octobre 2007)

_*&#224; l'hiver en moi&#8230;*_

Ca y est, il est finalement l&#224;, en moi&#8230; Je le redoutais, je redoutais sa morsure mais pas &#224; ce point-l&#224;, pas &#224; ce point. Le froid s'est install&#233; en moi.
Bien apr&#232;s toi, bien apr&#232;s toi mon malheureux amour&#8230; Ce froid qui venait te cueillir chaque matin, ceux que je n'ai jamais pass&#233; avec toi, celui qui te su&#231;ait les doigts &#224; chaque fois que nous sortions, celui-l&#224; m&#234;me, il t'a mordu si profond&#233;ment que j'ai ressenti ses crocs dans mes flancs. Je le pressentais, aussi je frottais ton corps le plus fort possible pour lutter contre l'engourdissement, je caressais tes hanches, ton ventre, tes seins et le rebondi de tes fesses, toutes ces parts de toi o&#249; j'enfouissais mes sentiments. *Souvent tu avais lou&#233; mes mains*, leur chaleur et le plaisir qu'elles te donnaient. Dans ta bouche, je sentais la brume de ton d&#233;sir, parfois je tremblais que ce ne soit ton dernier souffle, &#224; chaque respiration, &#224; chaque respiration&#8230;
Souvent, longtemps, profond&#233;ment nos langues se sont emm&#234;l&#233;es, comme des couleuvres glissant dans la chaleur suave de nos bouches, elles dessinaient de leur entortillements des figures rupestres repr&#233;sentant la re-cr&#233;ation du monde dans ces grottes o&#249; brulait le feu de notre complicit&#233;. *Souvent ta langue captivait la mienne*, su&#231;ait tout mon d&#233;sir et aspirait ma chaleur, ensuite elle l'attirait contre ton palais et alors se lovaient nos &#226;mes contre ta paroi douce, &#233;cartaient nos dents consentantes et sensuellement se subjugaient dans ces chambres d'amour. Nos l&#232;vres si fines se d&#233;couvraient pulpeuses et l'enclos de ces ailes se transformait en suite royale pour ce couple antique en qu&#234;te de corps m&#233;lang&#233;s.
Nous avons fi&#233;vreusement lutt&#233; de toutes nos forces contre cet hiver trop grand pour nos mains reptiles, l'&#233;t&#233; n'ayant pas assez r&#233;chauff&#233; nos &#233;cailles, elles durcissaient. Lors un matin, aussi semblable aux autres par mon absence, la morsure du froid en ton corps assassine. Comme chacune de nos nuits, j'&#233;tais parti reposer mon corps par devers moi, te laissant reposer dans ce lit qui n'&#233;tait pas le notre, en partant, j'avais esp&#233;r&#233; t'avoir donn&#233; assez de chaleur, tu m'en avais remerci&#233;, j'avais pris soin de ne laisser que peu d'endroits r&#233;chauff&#233;s. Et c'est l&#224; l'absence de ma faute.Toute la nuit fut pass&#233; chez moi &#224; me r&#233;chauffer moi-m&#234;me mais le matin glacial, le matin glacial qui coulait sur mes &#233;paules, ce Talon d'Achille intime, ce matin me rendait hagard et dans l'appartement honni et trop empli pour moi je cherchais &#224; retrouver la brume de ton d&#233;sir et *le creux de tes hanches o&#249; j'avais pos&#233; mon amour sans que tu ne le saches*. Mais je ne savais pas, la morsure si cruelle t'avait enlev&#233; &#224; mes mains si chaudes. Tout une journ&#233;e durant, dans le d&#233;sespoir d'avoir perdu _*notre chaleur*_, j'ai cherch&#233; &#224; br&#251;ler *tous* les livres pour me r&#233;chauffer et en souvenir de toi. La nuit suivante fut rude : les baisers qui me parvenaient &#233;taient ceux de l'hiver embrassant mes &#233;paules de tout son empire. Et le matin, ce matin, je sens la morsure en moi qui progresse et m'assassine mais je ne suis pas mort et malgr&#233; mon corps si roide, *je t'aime*, encore.

_Et puisque nous ne sommes pas morts &#224; nous-m&#234;me, je dois dire que j'ai aim&#233; ton amour. *Qui sait ? tu es l&#224;&#8230;

 en moi !
*_


----------



## kisbizz (15 Octobre 2007)

et maintenant ?


la premi&#232;re fois que tu lui  a demand&#233; elle a  cru mal interpr&#233;ter donc sa r&#233;ponse a et&#233; non ....
cela aurait du arranger les "choses" de 2 cot&#233;s : 
tu ne peux pas et elle  ne veut pas......

la seconde fois il n'y avait pas de doute possible : elle a  encore et toujours r&#233;pondu non mais....

mais ...mais apr&#232;s s'&#234;tre pos&#233; un tas des questions, d'avoir pos&#233; un tas de question, d'avoir lu et enfin a bout de 6 heure de discussion avec son amie le voil&#224; , elle  prend une grande decision en meme temp que le t&#233;l&#233;phone et  te laisse un message :
 oui, si vraiment tu le souhaites, si vraiment il faut passer par l&#224;  , ma r&#233;ponse est oui !!!

12h apres tu  l'appelles  , tu as fait semblant de rien et tu lui demande seulement  ce qu'elle ferait comme sp&#233;cialit&#233; gastronomique  dans sa nouvelle cuisine que on est en train de lui installer  : rien ,elle ne fera rien car  elle n'est  specialis&#233;  que dans les livraisons a domicile 

enfin  tu passe la voir, tu la prends dans tes bras  et tu continue a faire  semblant de rien  : mais enfin a quel jeu joue tu ?

elle est perdue , tellement perdue ..... tu es en train de la perdre......


----------



## kisbizz (16 Octobre 2007)

Ce matin a mon reveil j'avais changé d'avis ....
 je ne voulais plus  y aller ,  assister a ce lavage du linge sale en public....
je me suis forcée , je suis arrive en retard mais pas assez pour eviter d'assister

Jy suis allée dans l'espoir  que tu aurais reconnu les faits , que tu n'oserais plus nier vu les preuves tangibles et irréfutables qui confirment tes agissements

Je ne suis pas venue pour temoigner,  pour t'enfoncer ni meme pour entendre  d'eventuels regrets ou autres pardons .....juste entendre  que tu reconnais , seulement cela 

Tu as tout refusé , tu t'es contredit ... personne a eté dupe surtout cette dame inconnue avec sa voix calme et douce dont a fait un très long discours  avec des mots tres durs , tres violents .... elle t'a decrit comme s'elle etait ton double 

Le choc a eté violent mais......liberateur ....


Toi je ne pense pas mais Moi je n'a que un mot a lui dire : merci


----------



## stephaaanie (17 Octobre 2007)

J'avais les victuailles, le rhum et les lunettes.
De la bière, même.
J'avais invité les copines, mis du gasoil dans l'automobile.
J'avais mis le t-shirt avec l'araignée dessus, pour la frime.
Parée pour le show, tout sourire.

Hélas ! L'imprévu : l'infernale fièvre qui monte toute la journée. 
A mon retour du lycée, à quelques heures des premiers accords de guitare, j'étais terrassée, contrainte à garder le lit. Super vexée dans mon beau t-shirt chaque fois que je jettais un oeil courbaturé (si, ça existe) à mon balluchon et mon Atlas des Routes de France qui gisaient là, à-même le parquet, définitivement inutilisables ce soir-là. Pile.

Pas de super pouvoir, aucune potion magique, le constat tragique : je ne vis pas dans une BD dont je suis le héros (-> subtile double sens). Aucun moyen de se remettre sur pieds en quelques minutes.


C'est de ta faute Mademoiselle Maïwenn, chère élève de terminale communication graphique. Ce jeudi du début du mois, j'invitais tour à tour chaque élève de ta classe à rejoindre mon bureau afin qu'il vienne y récupérer son devoir. Tu es venue toi aussi, je te revois saisir ta copie en toussant. J'insiste : tu as TOUSSE. Et pas discrètement, non. Si fort et sans mettre la main devant ta bouche que quelques mêches de mes cheveux ont bougé.
Aussitôt, j'ai lâché quelque chose comme "Beurk, tu m'as toussé dessus, c'est crade". 
Et puis, je n'y ai plus pensé.

Par ta faute, j'ai donc manqué une semaine plus tard ce qui promettait être le meilleur concert de l'automne. Pire, j'ai passé un week-end au lit à gémir de douleur. 

Tu vas donc être punie, Maïwenn. Pendant 8 semaines, je ne lirai même plus tes travaux, je leur attriburai une note fantaisiste, plus ou moins proche de la médiane des notes de tes collègues, selon mon humeur. Je sais, c'est vain et injuste comme châtiment mais mon imagination est limitée. Je te ferai savoir si je trouve mieux, ne te tracasse pas.


----------



## Lalla (17 Octobre 2007)

Ma petite,

Je te remercie d'être là, toi.
D'être là aussi dans les moments où ça ne va pas pour moi. Il y en a qui fuient. Ils ont 10 ans de plus que toi mais ils refusent d'assumer.
Merci pour les petits mots d'amour que tu sèmes et que je récolte du mieux que je peux. J'espère que je réussis à te rendre la pareille. J'espère que je suis à la hauteur avec toi, que je ne te déçois pas (trop). J'espère que je ne suis pas qu'un poids mais une épaule au creux de laquelle tu peux te caler pour t'assoupir un peu et te reposer, somnoler et rêver aussi.

Je sais que je ne suis pas toujours facile à vivre, surtout depuis le 2-3 avril 2006. Il y a un an et demi, déjà. Pour moi c'était hier.
Je me souviens de tes larmes si touchantes lorsque je t'ai annoncé "l'accident" (c'est comme ça que je l'appelle) de mon frère. Tu as dit en sanglotant :" c'est injuste!". Je ne sais pas si ça l'était ou pas. C'est comme ça, c'est la vie. Ou la mort... Je la sens désormais, elle plane et elle rôde. Tous les jours. Mais je ferme les yeux, je préfère ne pas la voir pour le moment.
Et cet événement là nous raproche, tu sais. Nous n'en avons jamais parlé, peut-être que tu n'en as pas besoin, je ne sais pas. Je ne te connaissais pas, ou si peu, mais j'étais boulversée par ce qu'il t'arrivait.

Excuse-moi, ma belle, pour mes absences, ces petites morts justement, où je quitte le monde. Parfois j'ai le sentiment d'être déloyale. C'est moi qui devrais être là pour toi, pour tes chagrins, tes peines et tes soucis d'adulte. Ta vie n'est pas facile, ma jolie. Tu as du mérite et du courage de te débrouiller si bien. Tu es jeune encore (moi ausi d'ailleurs  ), ne te laisse pas submerger par des soucis de "grands".

Je t'embrasse fort, du plus profond de mon minuscule petit coeur (ça ne se dit pas, je sais...). 


Ta Lalilalla qui T'AIME !!!


----------



## mademoisellecha (18 Octobre 2007)

Ch&#232;re demoiselle incongrue,

Permettez-moi de vous &#233;crire, malgr&#233; la fugacit&#233; qui vous caract&#233;rise et qui bien vite aura eu raison de votre existence.
Pour une fois, je dois vous le dire : vous ne me d&#233;rangez pas du tout. 

Vous n'&#234;tes pas aujourd'hui le fruit d'un immense chagrin, vous, toute petite perle brillante et solitaire qui tracez sur ma peau un fin chemin de sel. Vos consoeurs y ont un peu trop creus&#233; de sillons et, certains jours,  dessin&#233; de plaintes sombres et sinueuses. Vous m'apparaissez curieuse, discr&#232;te. Presque jolie.

Vous n'&#234;tes plus, depuis longtemps, ces com&#233;diennes bruyantes et rus&#233;es qui m'ont souvent dispens&#233; d'un jour d'&#233;cole mais qui jamais n'ont obtenu gain de cause au rayon jouets des magasins. 

Vous n'&#234;tes pas, je crois, le d&#233;bordement d'un trop-plein de joie, et je me demande si vous avez cette raret&#233; &#233;mouvante et simplement belle, qui est celle des larmes qui embuent le regard et bouleversent le silence durant ces minutes &#224; fleur de peau. 


Vous n'&#234;tes pas n&#233;e d'un rire comme vous l'avez &#233;t&#233; souvent, je ne vous essuie pas du revers de la main. Non; j'ai attendu la fin de votre course, quelque part sur ma joue.
Quelques fois pas le pass&#233; vous avez surgi de la m&#234;me mani&#232;re mais, confuse, je n'ai su vous aborder.

Ce matin vous m'avez intrigu&#233;, il fallait que je vous le dise, car je crois que je vais devoir m'accoutumer &#224; vivre avec vous. Surtout restez br&#232;ve, discr&#232;te, occasionnelle comme vous savez l'&#234;tre; si la pudeur vous emp&#234;che d'appara&#238;tre, demeurez un simple frisson. 

Bien que vous soyez pour moi une inconnue, je crois que vous &#234;tes de celles que l'on n'apprivoise pas. 
Je vous aime bien.


----------



## Aurélie85 (19 Octobre 2007)

Cher L, 

je passais dans le coin, j'ai sonné mais tu n'étais pas là. Bon, je voulais juste te dire que j'ai cuit mon boeuf, je l'ai avalé d'une traite et je n'ai pas été malade. J'ai même réitéré. 
Je voulais juste te remercier d'avoir été si clair et si net dans ta réponse. 

À bientôt sur les différents fils

Aurélie


----------



## Lalla (21 Octobre 2007)

I.,

Tu t'efforces du mieux que tu peux d'oublier.
Tu peux partir, tu peux fuire &#224; des kilom&#232;tres, de l'autre c&#244;t&#233; de l'Atlantique, &#231;a ne te lachera jamais. Va-t-en, mais m&#234;me &#224; l'autre bout du monde tes contraintes, tes probl&#232;mes, tes doutes, tes troubles te rattrapront. Tu n'auras jamais lu S&#233;n&#232;que, encore moins en latin, mais c'est ce qu'il dit en substance.

Ce qui est fait, est fait. On ne peut que constater. Je ne vais pas regretter, &#234;tre malheureuse pendant des mois, ou te faire du chantage affectif. Je n'en ai ni l'&#233;nergie ni l'envie surtout. Je n'ai plus de temps &#224; perdre avec toi. 
Mais la pique que tu m'as lanc&#233;e l'autre jour n'&#233;tait pas n&#233;cessaire. Ce n'&#233;tait pas une pique, c'&#233;tait de la m&#233;chancet&#233;. A l'inverse de toi, je ne m'y abaisse pas. Je pourrais, mais m&#234;me si j'ai des faiblesses que je reconnais, je ne c&#232;de pas &#224; la facilit&#233;. Blesser c'est si ais&#233;. Et vraiment, vraiment, &#231;a ne sert &#224; rien.
Tout au plus, tu me d&#233;go&#251;tes. C'est ce que tu cherches peut-&#234;tre, c'est vrai. Pour le coup tu as raison, &#231;a marche.
Cela est bien dommage que tu ne souhaites m&#234;me pas que je garde un bon souvenir de toi. C'est ton choix, qu'y puis-je?
C'est du g&#226;chis oui, comme tu le dis, mais je n'en suis pas responsable.

Je t'&#233;cris cette lettre morte parce que tu ne la liras tr&#232;s certainement pas.
Je passerais &#224; tes yeux pour une personne d&#233;loyale &#224; te dire ce que je pense.
M&#234;me une fois? Apr&#232;s tout ce temps? Je ne me plains pas, je ne m'apittoye pas non plus.
Mais non, mais non ma tristesse du moment (car elle passera vite ne t'inqui&#232;te pas) ne te regarde pas, je le sais bien. Je reste dans mon coin, je n'ai pas l'audace de venir d&#233;ranger ta vie qui allait si bien, avant moi. Moi le grain de sable qui ai fait d&#233;railler la machine bien r&#244;d&#233;e. Tu l'as bien cherch&#233; admets-le.

Je ne sais pas quelle formule de politesse je pourrais mettre.

...

L'autre.


----------



## kisbizz (21 Octobre 2007)

Cher mr. lundi


dans sa tete tout est confu , tout est embrouillé , elle est mal , elle a mal mais cette fois elle a vraiment decidé : il y aura plus de lundis confirmés

demain tu lui téléphoneras mais elle ne décrochera pas son téléphone ni ouvrira sa porte : tu partiras en voyage sans elle, sans l'avoir vue , sans profiter d'elle une fois de plus 

il y a 3 jours tu lui a encore dit ce qu'elle aime entendre mais cette fois elle c'est moquée de toi , gentillement comme elle le sait faire , et elle a meme osée te dire plus que a son habitude , ses lacs bleu et son air de petite fille tu n'es pas le seul a les aimer , sa façon de se donner non plus......quand on aime on compte pas .......

une fois de plus tu lui a dit qu' entre vous ce n'est pas seulement une question de sexe, que il y a bien plus , que tu as besoin de la voir , de l'entendre , de l'avoir dans tes bras  .....que tu l'aimes ......mais demain tu partiras seul , tu ne peux pas l'amener avec toi tu lui a dit tout a l'heure .......

et pourtant......


tampi pour toi, pour elle , pour vous......


 dimanche dernier elle t'a dit "oui"  mais elle savait  au fond d'elle meme que la fin approchait , qu'elle allait mettre  une fin a votre histoire ....ce n'etait pas prevu dans un delai aussi rapide , rien a eté calculé , tout est venu simplement comme les premiers froids de ce hiver , a l'improviste , sans prévenir ....



"t'es  une marrrante et surprenante femme qui n'est pas du tout bourgeoise mais  kitsch anglaise  a souhait  " ......elle n'est pas anglaise , elle aime beaucoup les couleurs et elle a decidé de tourner la page et recommencer sa vie ....sans toi


----------



## answald (22 Octobre 2007)

Mais qu'es-tu devenu ?

Toi, qui me rendait visite si souvent ?

Plus de nouvelles. Le vide total depuis plus de neuf mois.

A peine ai-je entendu parler de toi par d'autres personnes, mais jamais _de toi_...

C'est bizarre, tout cela, tu ne trouves pas ?

Et j'ai plein de choses à t'annoncer. En effet, il y a dire sur les neuf mois d'une vie...

Je ne sais pas quand je pourrais te les dire, maintenant.

Je pars... Je compte bien revenir. Mais ça ne sera plus comme avant.

A très bientôt.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2007)

Cher monsieur,

Un beau jour de printemps, peut-&#234;tre, alarm&#233; sans doute par l'ob&#233;sit&#233; galopante de vos concitoyens (ce qui est assez contradictoire comme expression, je vous le conc&#232;de, les ob&#232;ses galopant assez peu, mais je m'&#233;gare) 
O&#249; en &#233;tais-je?
Ah oui.
Alarm&#233;, donc, et amoureux des normes et classifications comme le sont souvent vos pairs, vous d&#233;cidates de cr&#233;er une &#233;chelle, une mesure, un truc pour pouvoir dire infailliblement qui p&#233;rirait &#233;touff&#233; par sa graisse avant d'avoir pu jouir de la vie et qui, au contraire, en profiterais centenaire et plus sec qu'un vieux sarment.

Et, malheureusement peu po&#232;te, l&#224; encore comme beaucoup de vos pairs, vous b&#226;ptisates (je vais arr&#234;ter et revenir au pr&#233;sent de l'indicatif, je sens que je vais m'embourber, l&#224 - vous baptis&#226;tes, disais-je, votre machin IMC.

Sacr&#233;ment moche comme nom, non?
Enfin, bref.

Emport&#233; par votre &#233;lan, vous ajoutate m&#234;me qu'on &#233;tait normal entre 18.5 et 24.9 - voil&#224;, c'est comme &#231;a, ne me demandez pas pourquoi, les chiffres ne mentent pas, je trouve m&#234;me que vous auriez pu ajouter quelques chiffres apr&#232;s la virgule, histoire d'en rajouter dans la caution par le s&#233;rieux scientifique.
En dessous, anorexique, au-dessus, gros plein d'soupe.
C'est comme &#231;a.

J'en viens &#224; mon dilemne, cher inventeur, celui qui me fait vous &#233;crire aujourd'hui :
Je suis pile &#224; la limite.

Et, du coup, ma vie est un enfer.
Suis-je oblig&#233; de prendre le v&#233;lo pour aller travailler, faute de train pour ce faire ? Paf, me voil&#224; normal.
Mangeais-je une bonne tartiflette pour me remettre du v&#233;lo (parce que p&#233;daler, quand m&#234;me, &#231;a donne faim, quoi!)? Re-paf, trop gros pour le coup.
Et, quand bien m&#234;me passerais-je la journ&#233;e au lit &#224; ne manger que le strict n&#233;cessaire &#224; ma non activit&#233;, serais-je normal le matin et trop gros le soir, ayant perdu un ou deux centim&#232;tres dans ma journ&#233;e par tassement...

Comprennez-vous mon probl&#232;me ?

Moi qui voudrait tant &#234;tre normal, comme tout le monde, avec cette secr&#232;te et un peu cruelle satisfaction de n'&#234;tre pas comme eux quand la t&#233;l&#233; nous abreuve de gros voulant maigrir ou changer de look pour se sentir mieux dans leur peau - pour peu qu'une chips traine et me voil&#224; des leurs, c'est infernal !

Bon sang, mais avez-vous pens&#233; &#224; moi quand vous avez pondu votre norme &#224; deux balles ?
Non. Bien s&#251;r.
Je suis normal en pointill&#233;, comme on cligne des yeux.
Et pour vivre vieux, il me suffira donc d'&#233;viter de mourir pendant mes heures de surpoids, c'est &#231;a?

Ah qu'il est compliqu&#233; d'&#234;tre comme tout le monde quand pratiquement personne ne l'est!

Si vous pouviez faire quelque chose, merci.

Votre d&#233;vou&#233;,
PonkHead.​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Octobre 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Si vous pouviez faire quelque chose, merci.
> 
> Votre dévoué,
> PonkHead.​



T'as qu'à juste te dire que le sinistre qui a pondu tout ça avait un micro-pénis et tu iras mieux...


----------



## CouleurSud (23 Octobre 2007)

En fait, je ne sais pas qui tu es. Mais je sais ce que tu parais. Mais entre l'être et le paraître, il n'y a parfois qu'une mince pellicule qui laisse transparaître. Si tu étais capable de le comprendre, je te dirais bien que la langue allemande entend par le terme _schein_ à la fois l'apparence et la lumière. Mais il me semble que c'est vain. Car, pour revenir au _schein_, rien ne brille chez toi. Du moins comme une brillance qui émane de l'essence. Cela tu devrais le savoir : tout ce qui brille n'est pas or. Mais non, tu ne le sais pas. Car tu es brillance obscure. Clinquants tes atours, bruyantes tes paroles, assourdissante ta présence.

En définitive, je sais qui tu es. Tu es l'opacité, la densité infinie de l'être, la massivité de la chose.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2007)

_J'aurais aimé être plus beau pour toi, comme un cadeau, comme une de ces babioles parfaitement inutiles dont tu t'entoures et qui t'amusent. Mais quand on veut bien parler d'amour, c'est pratique d'être moche : ça laisse du temps pour y penser.

J'aurais voulu te tenir dans mes bras, un jour, une fois, pour que tu sentes que j'existe, que j'existe vraiment, et que tu saches sur quelle chemise pleurer désormais. Il faut bien qu'il y ait au moins un avantage aux grandes tailles.

J'aurais aimé tout ça, tes vacheries, ton rire et tes lubies grotesques, mes grands airs et ma mélancolie. J'aurais voulu qu'il ne soit pas si tard, que tu ne sois pas si loin. Être là, caresser ta joue doucement en te répétant que tout va bien, que je suis là et que je t'aime. Et fermer tes paupières sur les lumières de la ville un soir froid sans nuages.

Tout va bien. Je suis là._


----------



## alèm (25 Octobre 2007)

_merci à toi !    








_


----------



## l'écrieur (26 Octobre 2007)

C'est beau.
Comme quoi, ne pas avoir le destinataire attendu, &#231;a amplifie la beaut&#233; des mots, parfois.

Sinon, pour les ceusses qui veulent des lettres vivantes mais port&#233;es par d'autres, y'a possibilit&#233;. Par exemple, moi-m&#234;me je me dirige vers une cri&#233;e sans mot d'amoOour, et &#231;a c'est triste...  :rateau:


----------



## Sindanárië (27 Octobre 2007)

Je te jette un petit mot vite fait .
On me dis trop doux, mes amis les plus anciens me reproche mon calme et l'&#233;ternel douceur qui accompagne toute mes paroles et actes. M&#234;me dans la col&#232;re. De fait oui je ne suis pas cr&#233;dible.
Je m'&#233;puise &#224; supporter tes crises capricieuses, pour des faits dont le seul lien qui puisse m'en approcher est celui de connaitre ceux qui les propulsent. 
Ne plus supporter ta jalousie excessive et ta surveillance alors que toi tu te caches pour beaucoup de choses. Mon pauvre, regarde toi, tu t'enerves pour un rien... enfin si puisque tu refuses d'admettre ce que tu caches. Mais tu n'est pas assez dou&#233;. Les choses cach&#233;es sortes toutes seules, &#224; cause de ton imprudence. Mon pauvre, regarde moi, o&#249; veux tu que j'ailles ? D&#233;scendre relever mon courrier est d&#233;j&#224; une exp&#233;dition. Toute action demande une pr&#233;paration... que dis-je, r&#233;clame les plus fines start&#233;gies. 
Rapelles toi, le jour o&#249; j'&#233;tais incapable de pouvoir me d&#233;placer sans risque, tu m'as train&#233; dans le premier escalier venu dans le chemin du rosaire. Alors que l&#224; il y avait un chemin a faible pente et sinueux pour ce trajet.Tu m'y as tir&#233; de force, et je me suis bien ramass&#233;. Tout &#231;a parceque tu voulais vite arriver en bas... ton impatience, eternelle. Et tu veux que je t'aprennes &#224; peindre selon les techniques du 16&#232; Siecle ? Mais mon pauvre, tu n'aurais m&#234;me pas assez de reflexion et de calme pour copier un Pollock... Tu connais pas ? tant pis.
T'es bien comme les autres...


----------



## Lalla (28 Octobre 2007)

Monsieur, 


Je vous ai remarqué dans votre cuisine allumée, le soir lorsquil fait nuit dehors.
Vous navez pas suspendu de rideaux aux fenêtres qui donnent sur la rue. Seriez-vous Hollandais ? 
Lorsque je vois, arrivée à hauteur du petit carrefour, une lueur séchappant de votre cuisine, jai le secret espoir de vous y rencontrer. Et lorsque je ne vous vois pas, la plupart du temps, je suis un peu déçue. Je lavoue.
Une fois ou deux vous mavez surprise en levant le nez, lorsque je tournais la tête machinalement dans votre direction. Surtout ne pas sourire, ne pas sarrêter, passer son chemin, faire comme si je ne vous voyais pas, comme si je ne vous avais pas vu... Mais il est trop tard.

Je vous ai rencontré la première fois dans le quartier, dehors, étonnamment. Avec vous il y avait deux bambins. Les vôtres, sans doute.
Une fois ou lautre ces rencontres fortuites se sont reproduites, depuis. Elles sont étranges car malgré nos entrevues nous ne nous saluons pas. Ni bonjour, ni bonsoir mais un regard échangé, furtif. Nous ne sommes pas censés nous reconnaître. Et certainement que vous ne me reconnaissez pas dailleurs.
Lautre soir à votre table, face à vous, il y avait une femme. La vôtre, sans doute.
Ce soir-là vous étiez peu vêtu. La jambe repliée, le talon appuyé sur le rebord de la chaise, le genou encerclé par vos bras, une attitude de petit garçon. Mais que jaimerais être votre genou, Monsieur, parfois.

Ce sont vos instants de quotidien que vous mimposez un peu. Je suis peut-être voyeuse, certes. Mais vos images je les saisis à la volée. Jamais je ne souhaiterais que tombe ce mur de verre qui nous sépare. Je me contente de passer mon chemin. Néanmoins sachez bien, Monsieur, que je prendrai toujours ce quil y aura à prendre : les quelques bienheureuses secondes que dureront mes passages devant votre cuisine. 





Une passante.


----------



## stephaaanie (29 Octobre 2007)

Maudit monsieur,

S'être attaqué comme ça à mon automobile est scandaleux.
Comprenez, elle est de 1995, c'est une vieille dame, en somme. Elle ne vaut guère plus de quelques centaines d'euros. Les rétroviseurs, intacts, valent à eux deux un bon dixième du prix total que je pourrais retirer de l'épave.
Sans scrupule, vous avez attendu la nuit tombée pour vous saisir d'un tournevis et prélever le rétroviseur droit. Ah, le travail est soigné, on ne peut vous le reprocher : vous êtes allé jusqu'à retirer l'ensemble du mécanisme qui permet d'orienter le miroir de l'intérieur du véhicule. 
Désormais, je galère à faire mes créneaux sans râper le trottoir, je galère à changer de file sur l'autoroute, je galère à faire gaffe aux bicyclettes chaque fois que je quitte un rond-point. C'est super risqué de conduire sans rétroviseur droit, vous savez ? Sans compter que faire tous ces angles morts augmente mon arthrose cervicale développée très précocement à cause d'un chauffard. Comme lui, vous êtes donc un cunnard.

Alors, on fait comment maintenant, hein ? La prochaine fois, ce sera quoi ? Le pare-choc, l'antenne FM, une poignée ? Dois-je me résoudre à louer un garage fermé pour préserver ce qu'il reste de mon automobile ?
Non, je refuse de d'agir en conséquence de votre cruauté. Je vais acheter un nouveau rétro et vous prie de ne pas repasser vous servir. 

'Culé, va !


----------



## alèm (29 Octobre 2007)

_je doute que ce soit un maniaque du r&#233;troviseur droit&#8230; mais si tu le retrouves, tu peux lui faire rendre le mien aussi ? 

merci d'avance ma ch&#233;rie ! 
_


----------



## stephaaanie (29 Octobre 2007)

al&#232;m;4455379 a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> merci d'avance *ma ch&#233;rie* ! (->:affraid:)
> _



Ca doit &#234;tre &#231;a, ouais, un maniaque. Ca me rappelle un matin d'hiver o&#249; dans ma rue, les 5 v&#233;hicules similaires au mien avaient tous leur r&#233;tro gauche arrach&#233; et pos&#233; sur le capot. Un mec (une nana ?) bourr&#233;, sans doute.
Cette fois, me reste plus qu'&#224; me rendre dans la casse la plus proche pour remplacer le machin. A tous les coups, c'est le mien que je vais racheter. P'tain.:rateau:


----------



## Craquounette (31 Octobre 2007)

Cher quadra (ou fin trenaire? ) aux yeux bruns,

C'est la deuxi&#232;me fois que nous nous croisons et &#233;changeons quelques mots, quelques regards, quelques sourires. Quelques minutes qui rendent la corv&#233;e des courses moins d&#233;primante.

Je vous ai aper&#231;u entre les rayons ce matin. Votre bouille me disait quelque chose, mais j'&#233;tais incapable de resituer le contexte de notre &#233;ventuelle rencontre. Arriv&#233;e &#224; la caisse, je ne me rappelais toujours pas. Vous &#234;tes arriv&#233; et avez attendu votre tour, juste apr&#232;s moi. Vous avez commenc&#233; &#224; jeter quelques regards &#224; mon caddy... Et l&#224;, je vous ai reconnu! C'&#233;tait exactement au m&#234;me endroit et dans les m&#234;mes circonstances.

Une nouvelle fois vous avez inspect&#233; discr&#232;tement le contenu de mon chariot. Vous m'avez regard&#233;e, un petit sourire et quelques paroles. Et oui... La mousse &#224; raser dans mes courses est synonyme d'un homme dans ma vie... Non... Ce ne sont pas les enfants qui adorent les Babybel&#169; mais moi (ben vi, chacun ses faiblesses!)... V&#233;g&#233;tarienne ???? euh non, surtout pas! Ah oui, je n'ai pas achet&#233; de viande effectivement. (Mais si vous aviez acc&#232;s &#224; mon cong&#233;lateur, vous comprendriez que je ne suis vraiment pas v&#233;g&#233;tarienne. La campagne a ses avantages : 40kilo de boeuf &#233;lev&#233; &#224; la campagne.... OOOhhh non je ne suis vraiment pas v&#233;g&#233;tarienne...)  ... Gourmande ? oui... la glace M&#246;venpick&#169; pistache et la caramel sont mes autres faiblesses (apr&#232;s les babybels!)... Quelques fruits pour faire le plein de vitamines (et pour ne pas avoir trop mauvaise conscience de manger des cochonneries)... 

Comme vous avez pu le constat&#233;, ma vie n'a pas vraiment chang&#233;, en apparence du moins, depuis notre derni&#232;re rencontre.

Et voil&#224; comment la vie des gens peut &#234;tre d&#233;crypt&#233;e dans un caddy rempli de courses. Vous n'en aviez pas, juste un sandwich dans les mains, qui a certainement &#233;t&#233; d&#233;vor&#233; avant m&#234;me que vous soyiez arriv&#233; &#224; votre voiture. La prochaine fois peut-&#234;tre me livreriez-vous un bout de votre histoire ? Qu'est-ce que vos courses m'apprendront de vous ? 

Bonne journ&#233;e


----------



## Aladdin Sane (31 Octobre 2007)

Quelques photos sorties d'un placard. Quelques photos oubliées qui font surgir les souvenirs. Les bons souvenirs. Une soirée, un voyage.
Images rapidement rangées pour éviter d'en souffrir.
Mais ces images restent gravées dans ma mémoire.
Nous heureux et enlacés, l'amour brillant dans nos yeux.
Il y a si longtemps et si peu de temps à la fois.
Solitude
Une vie finie qui remonte à la surface pour quelques heures dans mon esprit.
Passer la nuit dessus.
Demain sera un autre jour
Une autre pensée.
Tu me manques toujours autant.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Octobre 2007)

Aladdin Sane a dit:


> Tu me manques toujours autant.



Ça finit toujours par passer...


----------



## Amok (31 Octobre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ça finit toujours par passer...



Ou pas.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Octobre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Ou pas.



Oui... Certes...


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Octobre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Oui... Certes...



Si, si, ça passe   Chacun sa méthode : tablette de chocolat, bonne bouteille, autre... Pendant qu'on pense à ça, on ne pense pas au reste. La nature sait, dans sa grande sagesse nous rappeler notre condition d'être de chair et d'estomac


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Octobre 2007)

Reste que la quiquette a ses raisons que la raison ignore...


----------



## Aladdin Sane (31 Octobre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Reste que la quiquette a ses raisons que la raison ignore...


et la raison à la quiquette que la raison ignore aussi d'ailleurs...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Octobre 2007)

Aladdin Sane a dit:


> et la raison à la quiquette que la raison ignore aussi d'ailleurs...



Tout à fait...  
Tu vois ; tu vas sortir grandi de cette épreuve...


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Octobre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tout à fait...
> Tu vois ; tu vas sortir grandi de cette épreuve...



C'est dans les petits détails que l'on reconnaît la grandeur de l'homme


----------



## Amok (31 Octobre 2007)

De toute façon, comme disait l'autre : _Tout s'arrange toujours, même mal_.


----------



## CouleurSud (31 Octobre 2007)

Chère, je t'ai perdu

Je sais que tu ne reviendras pas

Mais je fais comme si je t'attendais, toi qui accompagnait mes jours et mes nuits

En t'attendant, ma vie est difficile

Là, en ce moment, je suis en train de faire mon lit toute seule, triste

Sur le palier, dans ce couloir si froid

Toi, la clé de mon appartement


----------



## Sindanárië (3 Novembre 2007)

macinside a dit:


> j'en aurai presque une larme ! une semaine qu'il pollue ma boite mail :rateau:


Cher Macinside

Je ne vous demande rien car depuis le temps que je vous fréquente au travers de cette interface, tout le monde sais bien à quel point vous portez haut votre étendard de radinerie active qui ferait passer un Auvergnat juif d'origine ecossaise, pour un petit comptable vereux spécialisé dans la contenance des boites d'épingles, de punaises et de trombonnes. Au contraire, je suis même heureux de vous avoir legué les login et mot de passe de mon ancien compte utilisateur sur MacG "gribouille", après vos caprices pour l'obtenir comme un savant fou collectionne les maladies les plus rares en bocaux. 

Je ne vous écrirai point, même sur votre e-mail connu de tous, pour réclamer je ne sais quelle miette regurgitée de compassion, même si  Je suis atteint d'une maladie orpheline qui m'emportera au travers de vilaines souffrances.

Fichtre... je prefere crever tiens...


Et j'espere que tu seras jamais admin...


Bien fait...


Raclure....


Rat de MacBidouille... 






:rateau::bebe::bebe::bebe:


----------



## macinside (3 Novembre 2007)

euh non &#231;a c'est dans lettres mortes :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2007)

macinside a dit:


> euh non ça c'est dans lettres mortes :rateau:


Il faut admettre qu'il n'a pas tort Même si la bête bouge encore. Pour l'instant.


----------



## Sindanárië (3 Novembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Il faut admettre qu'il n'a pas tort&#8230; M&#234;me si la b&#234;te bouge encore. Pour l'instant.




Cher DocEvil


Je suis touch&#233; par cette inhabituelle douceur dont vous me faites part au travers de vos messages r&#233;dig&#233;s dans ce fran&#231;ais d&#233;suet et de haute qualit&#233;, qui vous ferais passer pour un vieux noble de l'ancien r&#233;gime bloqu&#233; par la goutte sous ses &#233;dredons &#224; contempler le portrait de narcisse. Mais croyez moi, malgr&#233; mes torpeurs qui me laissent vivre un calme relatif de 3 &#224; 4 heures par jour, je ne suis point encore au fait comme vous le dites, de flirter avec les flammes de la cr&#233;mation, au point de me draper de vos offrandes comprenant vieux pourpoings de soie sauvage, perruques et autres collifichets, parures de futurs linceuls bien trop &#233;labor&#233;s pour ma juste condition.
Je vous remercie pour cette g&#233;n&#233;rosit&#233; qui m'innonde de cette chaleureuse douceur dont vous me faites gr&#226;ce. Mais en ces temps perturb&#233;s, l'adoption d'un cas d&#233;sesper&#233; peut &#234;tre vite sujet &#224; pol&#233;miques et assujeti &#224; une peine qui vous conduirait &#224; travailler dans des conditions d&#233;plorables, entour&#233;s de gens fort mal v&#234;tus et aux pratiques plus que Sado-masochistes.

En esperant que mon portrait en attendant un faire part d'ici quelques breves ann&#233;es vous plaise encore au mileu de votre rigoureux d&#233;cor, comme ces petites miniatures baroques qui font croire aux reves infinis.

Et pis d'abord, non je te dessinerai pas des tapis de souris, et quand est-ce que enfin, tu vas ceder aux avances de sonnyboy... tu vas pas rester vieille fille pour toujours, non ?


:mouais:



:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> En esperant que mon portrait  en attendant un faire part d'ici quelques breves années  vous plaise encore au milieu de votre rigoureux décor, comme ces petites miniatures baroques qui font croire aux rêves infinis.


Il me m'a jamais déplu.


----------



## Sindanárië (3 Novembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Il me m'a jamais d&#233;plu.


mmoi mmmaussi prfois


----------



## Aurélie85 (4 Novembre 2007)

Put' comme jme cogne presque au plafond l&#224;. Arr&#234;te ton char Ben-Hur, on goudronne.


----------



## kisbizz (4 Novembre 2007)

Pourquoi tu n'acceptes pas notre rupture?

pourquoi tu t'acharnes a faire semblant de ne pas savoir, de ne pas comprendre, 
faire mine de rien du tout ?


Cette nuit je t'as envoy&#233; un mail , extrait des notes , disait l'objet...

J'ai fait des copi&#233;/coll&#233; des lettres que j'ai post&#233; ici et ailleurs, des lettres et des extraits de mes carnets que tu n'aurais jamais du  recevoir ni lire  et pourtant....

Malgr&#233;  tout ce que tu as pu lire tu continues a faire semblant de rien.....tu me r&#233;veilles par t&#233;l&#233;phone ce matin a l'aube en me disant " je ne peux pas lire de chez moi ton mail vu que tu l'as envoy&#233; a l'adresse de mon bureau "....prends moi carr&#233;ment pour une imb&#233;cile !!!!


Je peux comprendre que &#231;a ne dois pas etre facile malgr&#233; ton charme et ton argent de trouver  une nana a baiser sur rdv et que on oublie le reste du temps .... une putain que on paie m&#234;me pas....mais cherche, tu finiras bien pour me remplacer 


C'est fini, vraiment fini , tu comprends une fois pour toute ?


----------



## CouleurSud (4 Novembre 2007)

Cheres Petites, 

Petites, vous &#234;tes

Et vous le resterez jusqu'&#224; la fin des temps

Vous avez choisi

Et il n'y aura pas d'autre choix

Petites vous resterez


----------



## Amok (4 Novembre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Et pis d'abord, non je te dessinerai pas des tapis de souris, et quand est-ce que enfin, tu vas ceder aux avances de sonnyboy... tu vas pas rester vieille fille pour toujours, non ?
> 
> 
> :mouais:
> ...



Je peux témoigner : ce n'est pas possible.

Xavier est plutôt "diner chez l'ambassadeur", Sonny "latrines publiques".. :love:


----------



## Amok (4 Novembre 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> Cher quadra (ou fin trenaire? ) aux yeux bruns



Pour ceux qui ont 20 ans et éventuellement les yeux clairs....

Désolé, je sais que ca a l'air facile comme ca, mais dites vous qu'un jour, vous aussi vous vivrez ca (éventuellement, prévoyez des lentilles de contact) !


----------



## macinside (4 Novembre 2007)

dire dire qu'un jour je serrai un vieux amok


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2007)

macinside a dit:


> dire dire qu'un jour je serrai un vieux amok


Mais non, mais non. Tu n'écriras jamais aussi bien que lui.


----------



## kisbizz (4 Novembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Mais non, mais non. Tu n'écriras jamais aussi bien que lui.



tu peux essayer de lui apprendre  

dis doc, sa te dis pas de m'envoyer une belle lettre avec "ma cherie" ? :love:


----------



## Sindanárië (4 Novembre 2007)

macinside a dit:


> dire dire qu'un jour je serrai un vieux amok


Vas falloir que tu commences &#224; voyager sec, parcequ'il cumulle bien un moins 40 minettes dans chaque port... sans compter toutes celles qui sont mortes depuis des si&#232;cles


----------



## teo (5 Novembre 2007)

macinside a dit:


> dire dire qu'un jour je serrai un vieux amok



ok, mais _pas de trop pr&#232;s_ alors


----------



## alèm (5 Novembre 2007)

macinside a dit:


> dire dire qu'un jour je serrai un vieux amok


_
comment le dire sans être salaud :rateau:

disons que toute personne est unique et que le regard photographique très cadrant d'Amok, le fait qu'il ne s'esclaffe que très rarement (tu as remarqué, qu'il parle toujours doucement avec un filet de voix proche de de celui d'Etienne Daho), le fait qu'il soit brun et bien peigné, le fait qu'il soit plutôt pas mal de sa personne sans mot dire, le fait qu'il ait une jolie plume et que son ramage le dispute à son plumage, etc
tu vois ça, ça le décrit un peu mais ça ne suffit pas à le décrire tout-à-fait Amok est Amok

bon, c'est un sale con aussi mais ça ne change rien à ce que j'ai dit au-dessus hein. 


tu ne seras jamais un vieil Amok 

mais tu seras un Vieux Macinside note que c'est pas mal !  _


----------



## Amok (5 Novembre 2007)

Hum... C'est trop sympathique, tout ca (y compris le "sale con" )... Ca cache quelque chose, c'est &#233;vident... :mouais:  

Mon petit Mackie (car pour moi tu seras toujours un petit oisillon)... N'oublies pas que tu n'es qu'&#224; 50&#37; un Amok.

Ta m&#232;re y est aussi pour quelque chose et d'elle tu tiens ce don de la clarinette qui fait que m&#234;me si ma pauvre semence a pu te donner tout ce qu'il lui &#233;tait possible (quelques spermatozo&#239;des coiff&#233;s d'un casque d'aviateur n'ont jamais &#233;t&#233; suffisants &#224; former un tout), tu seras bien plus qu'un Amok: tu seras un Amok musicien ( cela n'est pas une nouvelle vari&#233;t&#233; de haricots) et je ne doute pas que les femmes craqueront toutes pour ton instrument.

Va donc en paix, mon fils, propuls&#233; par tes vents houblonn&#233;s, et ignore les jaloux ! 



			
				Sindan&#225;ri&#235;;4464057 a dit:
			
		

> Vas falloir que tu commences &#224; voyager sec, parcequ'il cumulle bien un moins 40 minettes dans chaque port... sans compter toutes celles qui sont mortes depuis des si&#232;cles



Si c'est une moyenne, c'est acceptable. 
Car pour &#234;tre tout &#224; fait honn&#234;te D), certains ports sont bien mieux achaland&#233;s que d'autres et je n'en suis pas encore &#224; laisser s'amarrer n'importe quel esquif en perdition sur ma _bitte_ !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2007)

Dites

_Oh puis non, faites comme vous voulez._


----------



## Amok (5 Novembre 2007)

Oui, revenons au sujet.


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Novembre 2007)

Cher Forrest,

Tu as bien raison la vie est comme une bo&#238;te de chocolats  
Chacun la sienne et puis chacun ses go&#251;ts aussi. Tu n'aimerais pas forc&#233;ment ceux qui sont dans la bo&#238;te de ton voisin. Ce n'est pas moi qui le dit mais la sagesse populaire. J'aime bien la sagesse populaire parce qu'elle &#233;rige au rang d'imb&#233;cillit&#233; tout tentative de contradiction. Et oui, la sagesse populaire a toujours la r&#233;ponse a ses propres contradictions  Tu n'avais pas remarqu&#233; ? 
Tu vois Forrest, la vie est bien faite en fin de compte !
Enfin n'oublie pas, si tu veux manger trop vite tes chocolats et si tu as le foie fragile, attention l'indigestion guette. Je sais, c'est vrai que c'est difficile quand on est gourmand parce que la bo&#238;te semble toujours pleine. Et puis les chocolats sont toujours app&#233;tissants, qu'ils soient bons ou mauvais.
Les gens qui portent la bo&#238;te pourront te dire que ceux qui sont bons laissent moins de souvenirs gustatifs que les moins bons. Les mauvais chocolats, eux, m&#234;me si on sait qu'ils sont l&#224;, on aimerait les &#233;viter parce qu'on a toujours du mal &#224; oublier leur go&#251;t. D'autres te diront le contraire.  
Tu sais, ce n'est pas si terrible parce que ce qui est bien, c'est qu'on ne sait pas combien la bo&#238;te en comporte de ces mauvais chocolats. Et puis, tu serais bien malin si tu pouvais anticiper le go&#251;t qu'aura le dernier de ta bo&#238;te  
&#192; vrai dire, ce dernier chocolat n'a m&#234;me pas le go&#251;t du chocolat du condamn&#233; vu qu'on ne sait pas, &#224; moins de le vouloir vraiment, que ce sera le dernier. 
Tu as raison Forrest, cours et surtout ne te retourne pas et tiens bien serr&#233;e contre toi ta bo&#238;te de chocolat


----------



## Amok (5 Novembre 2007)

Ch&#232;re L. F.

J'ai appris derni&#232;rement que tu divorcais, et avant qu'un sombre cr&#233;tin t&#233;l&#233;visuel te mette la main dessus, je tiens &#224; t'informer que je suis l&#224;.

Je m'appelle Amok, et je suis malin comme un singe. La preuve : je suis mod&#233;rateur sur macg.co (l'essentiel du mac en Francais) et je connais perso DocEvil. Le fait qu'il ait dormi chez moi et que notre relation en soit rest&#233;e au stade bucal prouve que je suis fortement h&#233;t&#233;ro et capable de me d&#233;fendre. Normalement je suis plus attir&#233; par les brunes que par les blondes, mais pour toi je veux bien faire une exception, alors ne le prends pas mal. D'ailleurs, tu peux tr&#232;s bien te faire teindre en brune. D&#233;p&#232;che toi de me r&#233;pondre, car une autre pr&#233;sentatrice est sur le coup et il ne serait pas tr&#232;s sympa de la faire poireauter.



Mais avant que cela ne devienne s&#233;rieux entre nous, j'aimerais savoir si tu sais repasser les chemises.

A bient&#244;t, donc (si la r&#233;ponse au dernier point est : oui).


----------



## Bassman (5 Novembre 2007)

Tr&#232;s cher Amok,

L. F. a fait appel &#224; notre cabinet d'avocat suite aux (trop) nombreux courrier que vous avez pu lui adresser. Si vous en &#233;tiez rest&#233; aux lettres, notre cliente n'aurait rien dit. Mais les slip kangourou macul&#233; de la carte du B&#233;arn constitue une ind&#233;licatesse et un harc&#232;lement profond, surtout accompagn&#233; de mots salaces qui sont les v&#244;tres.

Afin de ne pas en arriver &#224; de lourdes proc&#233;dures judiciaires, nous vous demandons donc c&#233;ans de stopper vos 15 a 20 envois quotidient aupr&#232;s de notre cliente.


Cordialement,


Ma&#238;tre Bassou,
Cabinet Jacob et Delafond.


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Novembre 2007)

Très cher Monsieur d'Ormesson,

En tant qu'académicien, Madame B. préposée aux affaires miséreuses et de bonnes moeurs, vous prie de participer à la radiation de l'expression "faire poireauter" du dictionnaire des expressions de la langue française. En effet, certains esprits éclairés par la foudre de notre sainte réflexion, voient dans cette expression, surtout lorsqu'elle est adressée à une femme, une offense grave. Les conseillers, dans leur extrême droiture, sont très à cheval sur leurs principes et réprouvent également toute mollesse à l'égard de la culture populaire si prompte à la déviance. Ils souhaitent donc que cette expression soit définitivement rayée des expressions de la langue selon Lagardère.

Le bras droit de Madame B.


----------



## Amok (5 Novembre 2007)

A l'attention de Ma&#238;tre (1) Bassou
Cabinet Jacob & Delafon


Cher Ma&#238;tre

J'ai bien re&#231;u votre courrier en RAAR, et je tiens &#224; &#233;lever ici les plus hauts cris de mon innocence. Je ne suis pas l'auteur de ces courriers malodorants et nombre de mes connaissances peuvent t&#233;moigner que je n'ai pas besoin d'user d'accessoires de coton pour me mettre en valeur.

De plus, et que Dieu m'en garde, je n'ai jamais mis les pieds dans le B&#233;arn, r&#233;gion fort mal fr&#233;quent&#233;e d'apr&#232;s les r&#233;cits de Monsieur et Madame Foguenne, amis p&#233;ruviens, qui y pass&#232;rent quelques jours lors de vacances en 2005 ou 2006 si mes souvenirs sont exacts.

Je ne vois donc pas pourquoi j'imprimerais la carte de cette r&#233;gion lointaine et &#224; peine peupl&#233;e pour attirer l'attention de votre charmante cliente : j'aurais &#233;ventuellement choisi les courbes d'une ile du Pacifique aux rivages dor&#233;s et azur, afin qu'elle puisse avec bonheur imaginer nos deux corps nus roulant dans l'&#233;cume sur fond d'orchestre de poissons volants jouant avec fougue "la vie en rose" au Yukul&#233;l&#233;, avec un arbre exotique, dans le lointain mais sur un point d'or, bercant sa palme.

Je crois toutefois savoir qui est l'auteur de ces courriers : mon fils dont je tairais le nom pour qu'il ne soit pas inqui&#233;t&#233; a du compulser compulsivement mon journal intime et  son esprit farceur aura pris le dessus sur la raison.

Je vais de se pas le tancer et je vous assure que son post&#233;rieur de rat va bient&#244;t fleurer bon le cuir de ma chaussure. A l'avenir, la charmante (qui ne m'a toujours pas r&#233;pondu, d'ailleurs : qu'elle ne vienne pas pleurer ou supplier ensuite) ne devrait plus &#234;tre importun&#233;e par ce qui ne doit &#234;tre pris que comme une boutade de geek.

Votre d&#233;vou&#233;,
l'Amok, peut-&#234;tre futur Monsieur Ferrari.

(1) : j'aurais vraiment tout lu et &#233;crit dans cette chienne de vie.


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Novembre 2007)

Monsieur Le bras droit,

En tant qu'académicien je m'en vais droit vous dire tout ce que je pense de votre requête : ce soir ce sera soupe de poireaux, pointes d'asperges, pilon de dinde bien rôtie et crème anglaise au gingembre.

Votre désavoué.


----------



## kisbizz (5 Novembre 2007)

monsieur france telecom


vous etes priez de m'enlever immediatement de vos pages blanches
ma demande a eté faite il y a deja  15 jours mais mon nom est toujours affiché et.......
on  n'arrete pas de me raccrocher au nez  :mouais:


----------



## Craquounette (5 Novembre 2007)

Chers membres de MacG,

Suite à ce post quelque peu ambigu il est vrai :



Amok a dit:


> Pour ceux qui ont 20 ans et éventuellement les yeux clairs....
> 
> Désolé, je sais que ca a l'air facile comme ca, mais dites vous qu'un jour, vous aussi vous vivrez ca (éventuellement, prévoyez des lentilles de contact) !


 
bon nombre d'entres vous m'ont interpelée pour savoir si le *jeune et charmant* homme dont je parlais précédemment était un modérateur (dont je tairai le nom) du bar. (notez déjà la contradiction de cette phrase...)
Et bien non, je ne fais pas 800km pour aller faire mes courses en compagnie de cet énergumène. J'ai bien trop peur de me retrouver à devoir accompagner cette personne, se mouvant gâce au soutien de son caddy tellement sa sciatique ou tout autre douleur du même accabit le fait souffrir, dans un supermarché! Je n'ose imaginer le contenu de ses courses :affraid: Avec la poisse qui lui colle à la peau, 9 chances/10 pour qu'il choisisse toujours la mauvaise caisse...

De ce fait, vous comprendrez donc qu'il ne sert à rien que je vous transmette le N° de tel et les mensurations d'un jeune et charme mâle dont vous ignorez tout.

Bien à vous


----------



## answald (5 Novembre 2007)

Monsieur France Télécom (encore )


Je vous demande incessament de nous mettre une ligne téléphonique et de nous communiquer le numéro de notre nouvel appartement, afin que nous puissons prendre l'ADSL le plus vite possible, chez un concurrent bien évidemment. 

Merci infinimment.


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Novembre 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> Chers membres de MacG,
> 
> Suite à ce post quelque peu ambigu il est vrai :
> 
> ...


 
Va falloir mettre un peu d'ordre dans tes idées.........


----------



## Amok (5 Novembre 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> De ce fait, vous comprendrez donc qu'il ne sert à rien que je vous transmette le N° de tel et les mensurations d'un jeune et charme mâle dont vous ignorez tout.
> 
> Bien à vous



Si les demandes portaient (à gauche) sur mes coordonnées, tu peux donner !


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Novembre 2007)

Cher Morse,

J'ai toujours voulu savoir pourquoi vous aviez posé votre SOS en trois points, trois traits suivis de trois points ? Était-ce en référence à une quelconque trinité, la peur d'une mort annoncée ?


----------



## Sindanárië (5 Novembre 2007)

Ch&#232;re belle dame

Ce n'est point parce que vous &#234;tes la Mort, statut unique et &#233;ternel de votre bont&#233;, qu'il faille en oublier la politesse des rois. Je vous prierai donc de bien venir &#224; l'heure et de cesser de m'envoyer tous ces cartons d'auto-invitations inutilement, farceuse que vous &#234;tes.

Serez bien aimable


----------



## alèm (5 Novembre 2007)

_Ch&#232;re jeune femme suisse

&#233;vitez de vous prendre pour zorro ou robin des bois et de vouloir redresser des torts parce que l'on sait bien que lorsque les torts sont dus, c'est que le coupable a tort et adore se faire encorner&#8230;  *

Si tant accule macinside, c'est qu'il le m&#233;rite. Car souvenez-vous de cette grand parole de Sieur Zapatta (que mon confr&#232;re Amok fit danser sur ses genoux et &#224; qui il apprit s&#251;rement cette maxime) : chaque matin, bats ta femme, si tu ne sais pas pourquoi, elle sait&#8230; 

et mackie sait &#224; quel point, je l'aime bien et donc je le chatie bien ! 

votre d&#233;vou&#233;
R&#233;mi

*pascall77 sp&#233;chiole d&#233;dicace !! 
_


----------



## answald (5 Novembre 2007)

*,

je me souviens de ce temps pas si lointain où je pouvais encore être à tes côtés.
Rien que ta présence me faisait du bien, savoir que tu étais là, si près de moi. 
Je pouvais encore te sentir, te toucher, te caresser.
Ton corps que j'aimais tant, ton esprit, ton caractère, nul autre ne pouvait les sentir comme moi je les éprouvais. 
J'ai appris à te connaître, *. J'ai eu le temps. J'ai pris ce temps. C'était nécessaire. Tu n'étais pas de ces filles qui s'offraient à n'importe qui. J'ai appris à te connaitre, à t'apprivoiser, et tu en as fait de même. Ce n'était pourtant pas gagné, au départ. 

Mais ce temps, était-ce du temps perdu ? Aurais-je du presser le pas, presser mes gestes, presses mes sentiments pour que tu découvres plus vite que tu ne l'as découvert ce que j'éprouvais à ton égard ? Pour pouvoir réellement _être avec toi_...

Je me suis approché au plus près de ce que j'espèrais. Il manquait rien, si peu pour que je sois pleinement heureux. Qu'aurais pensé * ? et * ? On s'en fout. 
Tout ce qui comptait, alors, c'était toi. 

Je suis à 300 km de toi, maintenant. Mais je pense à toi aussi souvent que si je te voyais tout les jours. 
Faudrait peut-être que je passe à autre chose. Je vais y réfléchir.

A bientôt.


----------



## PommeQ (6 Novembre 2007)

Cher plafond,

Toi qui tr&#244;ne au dessus de la chambre de ma future fille, toi qu'on n&#233;glige de regarder ... tu me le fais payer aujourd'hui !!!! Ta cousine de peinture blanche et toi m'ont fracass&#233; le dos et mis dans une pr&#233;-rage toute relative. Ce soir, je pense avoir perdu une bataille (resultat demain matin) mais ne t'adjuges pas vainqueur pour autant ... il y a souvent des suites &#224; ce genre de peplum  

A bon entendeur


----------



## kisbizz (6 Novembre 2007)

chers messages....


en ce moment je vous trouve partout et , sauf ceux de mon boss le matin a m&#234;me pas 8h , surtout quand j'ai dormi a peine 4h, je vous aimes.....tous

ceux de personnes que je ne vois plus depuis un long moments...

celui de mon fils que j'ai trouv&#233; cach&#233; derriere son dessin/bricolage

celui de 21h38...."merveilleuse"......

et m&#234;me celui que j'ai re&#231;u sur mon portable contre toute attente venu de quelqu'un qui n'aime pas en laisser ..."tendres pens&#233;es" disait .....


il y a des petits messages , comme cela, tout petits mais qui donnent le sourire

continuez  a venir a moi , je vous aimes


----------



## PommeQ (7 Novembre 2007)

PommeQ a dit:


> Cher plafond,
> 
> Toi qui trône au dessus de la chambre de ma future fille, toi qu'on néglige de regarder ... tu me le fais payer aujourd'hui !!!! Ta cousine de peinture blanche et toi m'ont fracassé le dos et mis dans une pré-rage toute relative. Ce soir, je pense avoir perdu une bataille (resultat demain matin) mais ne t'adjuges pas vainqueur pour autant ... il y a souvent des suites à ce genre de peplum
> 
> A bon entendeur



Arrghh, j'ai perdu cette manche


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2007)

Chere(s) Demoiselle(s) qui laissez des messages partout ...

Puissiez vous acceptez ce conseil : concentrez-vous sur ceux qui vous aiment.


Et pouet.




​


----------



## kisbizz (7 Novembre 2007)

Caro Mauro,


le temps t'as donn&#233; raison : les lettres   M , R et  G  , nos initiales , ont marqu&#233;   ma vie 

comment tu pouvais savoir ?
coincidence ?

nous 3 , toi, ton frere et moi on a form&#233; un drole de trio :
on porte le meme nom de famille , ton fere s'appelle comme moi , on etait blonds avec ce bleu profond dans nos regards , on se ressemblait tellement au point que on nous disait   freres  et pourtant , meme de tres loins , on avait aucune trace d'alliance familiale 

tous le 3 on faisait les memes etudes ,heuresement pas dans la meme ecole priv&#233; ,  on nous avait destin&#233; a preparer un metier de G. ...et tout les 3 on n'aimait pas le cours chiants scientifiques sauf les math 

les rires fous quand un controlleur nous demandait notre carte d'abonnement , les ragardait puis il nous  regardait etonn&#233; :
"quelle d'id&#233;e ont eu vos parents a vous appeler avec le meme prenom !! "
et toi  " surement pas , lui c'est O  elle est A "


les pauvres , nous ne leur avons jamais avou&#233; le non  lien de sang 


est que entre nous que es que il y avait ? complicit&#233;? plus? 

toutes le matin le meme rituel , je trainais sur la route en attente que vous veniez me rejoindre sur vos scooter pour aller ensemble prendre le train 

tout etait bon pour nous serrer un contre l'autre ...sur ton scooter, sur le train assis a tour de roles sur les genoux de l'autre , sur le bus qui nous ammenait a nos ecoles respectves , a nos chamailles et tes pincements sur le retour de l'ecole .....j'avais constamment des bleu partout 

toi tu sortait avec une fille que , comme ton silencieux de frere aimait se moquer de toi 
(il devait nous prendre pour de gosses debiles lui avec ses 2 ans de plus que nous ) il la surnommait cochonnet ..pourquoi ? je ne l'a jamais su , ton frere rarement se "melait" a nous , il etait soit dans une b.d. soit il etait ailleur , son regard perdu a travers la vitre ......a part "salut" 4 fois par jour rarement on entendait le son de sa voix

moi je sortais avec celui qui deviendra le mari de mon amie patricia

un jour tu m'a sorti de but en blanc :
dans notre avenir il y n'aura que 3 lettres et celle ci  marqueront a jamais nos vie 
le M , le R et le G 


on a fait le tour des choses, , nos initiales , nos etudes , nos amourettes du moment , nos rues , nos couleur prefer&#233; ......vrai, tout portait a ce 3 lettres 

quelques jours apres , avant de nous separer pendant le 2 semaine  des vacances de noel   tu m'a fait un cadeau :
une chainette en argent avec ces 3 lettres

je suis revenue en debut janvier , on etait rentr&#233; la nuit .....
ma mere me reveille tres tot , me dit de me lever , elle avait une drole de tete ......
ma tete a explos&#233; , fortement , je croiais devenir folle , je ne sais plus qui j'etais , que je devais faire, dire , penser.....

j'ai gard&#233; ta chainette pendant des ann&#233;es sauf la lettre M , pour moi ce n'etait plus Mauro mais Mort .....je l'ai donn&#233; a ton frere quand il m'a donn&#233; ton bracelet quelques mois plus tard "de toute fa&#231;on c'est plus toi que lui que le portait"

Cette lettre  M a continu&#233; a me faire souvent souffrir  dans ma vie, le R et le G plus rarement.....


Depuis longtemp je ne les retrouve plus , perdus surement dans un demenagement mais souvent  je pense a toi


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Novembre 2007)

Cher moi-même,

L'hiver est bientôt là.
Je n'irai pas par 4 chemins (tu es bien le seul à qui j'épargne ces fioritures ...). Bref.

Donc ... bouge toi le trognon ! Plie les gaules et voyage léger.

PS : pense tout de même au passeport et au PQ
PS 2 : avant de partir n'oublie pas de changer la batterie de l'Audace pour Gégé, elle risque d'en avoir besoin pour ses reportages.


----------



## da capo (9 Novembre 2007)

Dis, toi. 

Malgré toutes les âneries que tu as pu dire ces derniers temps, je me fends d'une petite lettre. Comme quoi tu vois, je veux encore croire en la _bonne_ nature humaine.

Mais j'ai gagné un peu en lucidité. Alors, j'écris des mots dont tu te fous, je le sais.
Toi, de toutes façons tu ne te sentirais pas concerné si tu les lisais, alors, ici ou ailleurs, j'y vais, je me fais une petite crise, gna gna gna, rrrrr, !!!
Voilà, j'ai mordillé tout plein mon crayon h2, j'ai des petits bouts de bois coincé entre les dents, du vernis vert comme des bouts de salade, j'ai froissé douze feuilles pour trouver la bonne formulation...

Et puis quoi encore ? Tu serais encore trop heureuse, patate.

Tu sais, ce n'est pas tant le fait que tu ne lises pas mes courriers qui me gène, mais c'est plutôt le fait que tu ne les lises que 20 jours après les avoir reçus, que tu ne prennes pas la peine d'y répondre et qu'à posteriori tu _joues _à te plaindre d'être tenu(e) à l'écart.
La vie n'est pas assez belle pour toi ? Va vivre la tienne plus loin et arrête de pisser dans mon jardin.

Je me demandais si tu ne te foutais pas un peu de la gueule du monde ?
J'ai conclu récemment que oui, tu te fous carrément de la gueule du monde.

Et ta sensibilité, garde là pour tes shows. Tu excelles dans la partie mélodramatique.

Continue, ça te va si bien. Mais sans moi.


----------



## Lila (9 Novembre 2007)

Chère toi, chère autre...
Cher miroir de mon âme. 
Serions-nous à la fête foraine que l'image que tu me renvoies soit celle de ce petit enfant blessé ne sachant que quémander ? 
Es-tu toi même si bien polie et lisse pour être sûre de la perfection du reflet que tu renvoies ? 
J'en doute !
Mais ce dont je ne doute plus c'est que tu sois née pour m'apprendre à ne plus souffrir de ce reflet. Alors vas-y ! Dérange moi encore et encore, contrarie cette paresse de s'asssoupir dans le confort de la facilité comandée par mes infantilismes. Même si cela soulève des réactions absurdes. Elles ne sont plus gratuites et m'offrent encore l'occasion de devenir meilleur. Meilleur que ce que tu me montres de plus laid en moi.

Chère autre, comme tous les autres, tu n'ES que pour m'apprendre à être. Et je t'en remercie.


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Novembre 2007)

Cher Alouette,

&#192; d&#233;faut de t'attraper, d'aucuns r&#234;vent de te couper la t&#234;te, Alouette. Dis ? Tu penses encore voler longtemps pour narguer les anges comme cela ? 
La pesanteur t'indiff&#232;re autant que leurs mains tendues vers toi. Riv&#233;e aux nuages ils peuvent toujours te viser avec leurs souvenirs rang&#233;s par ordre de priorit&#233;  
O&#249; ils te laissent, tu voles. O&#249; ils reviennent, tu voles toujours. Alouette tu as toujours ta t&#234;te. Ils ne te retiennent pas. 
S'ils se consument &#224; vouloir t'attraper, Alouette, tu es plus l&#233;g&#232;re qu'une plume et leur lourdeur est de vouloir t'attraper. Alouette, tu restera de toute fa&#231;on pos&#233;e sur l'horizon qu'ils fixent


----------



## WebOliver (10 Novembre 2007)

C.

Est-ce un jeu? Entamons-donc une partie, je prends le pion orange. Toi le bleu? Lan&#231;ons les d&#233;s. J'avance d'une case. Hop, au d&#233;part. Me revoil&#224; avec un bonus. Mais tu me rattrapes d&#233;j&#224;. J'acc&#233;l&#232;re le pas. Fl&#251;te un pi&#232;ge. Je reste bloqu&#233;. Te voil&#224; loin devant. 

Oh, un raccourcis. Non je triche pas. Je la joue r&#233;glo. Je ne te vois plus. Ah, tu t'&#233;tais cach&#233;e. Me voil&#224; &#224; tes c&#244;t&#233;s, on continue ensemble... Pas encore? Si?

Nature joueuse? On s'y prend en tout cas. Et rien a y perdre... 

Je relance.

O.


----------



## CouleurSud (18 Novembre 2007)

Tikanyar,

Je t'ai crois&#233; un jour et d'autres jours

Trainant ton miser

Mais aussi affirmant ton fiert&#233;

Je sais que tu n'es plus l&#224; pour me lire

Trop l'&#233;ff&#232;, trop, oui..

Trop...

Et tu as mal fini

La jambe coup&#233;e, en signe de troph&#233;e

Massacr&#233; par ton quartier, Tikanyar

Ils &#233;taient &#224; dix contre toi

Ce n'est pas juste

Tu m&#233;ritais de mourir dans l'un de ces combats singuliers que tu affrontais si bien

Adieu don, Tikanyar


----------



## Amok (18 Novembre 2007)

Je me suis vraiment gelé les noix, tu sais. Les restos vides, la "morte saison", et la mer qui gronde à intervalles réguliers. Les néons qui éclaboussent le goudron et cette grande blonde aux bas noirs. Ce mec aux cheveux teints comme dans un roman de Modiano. Rue des boutiques obscures.
Un ananas acheté, un ananas gratuit : souviens toi du mot de passe. Par contre, je n'aime pas les coups de pied aux chats, même en dormant: le lendemain, c'est moi qu'ils interrogent. Tu connais leur regard. Je sais, je suis trop admiratif, comme lorsque je suis resté très longtemps à admirer les coussins de ce tigre qui dormait à quelques centimètres de moi, juste séparé par une vitre, à Lisbonne. Un félin, c'est si féminin. Je dois être trop hétéro pour être honnête : mais un hétéro total, réel, basique, n'est jamais _vraiment_ honnête lorsqu'il est face à une femme.

Dans ce monde, on perd même sa croix. Mais le ciel est bleu.


----------



## sehkmet (18 Novembre 2007)

Vous toute que j'ai pus aimer

Mais qui par bétise, vous est quitté

A mes amis qui m'ont influencés

A mes amis qui m'ont fait vous quitter

A toute les erreurs que j'ai pus commettre   

Et dont, je ne pourrais jamais me remettre

J'ai tellement de chose en tête,

Qu'il me serais difficile des vous les faire connaitre 

A toi Sab*** , a toi Luci***, a toi Emil** et enfin a toi chiara 

Je peus être sur d'avoir loupé des bon moment par ma bétise  

Mais aussi a toute les autres petites ****** d'une soirée qui m'ont justement fait oublier ces erreurs et que j'ai déjà oublié visages et prénoms


----------



## julrou 15 (18 Novembre 2007)

_(Il y a peu, cette lettre aurait vraiment été morte. Là, elle l'est déjà un peu moins)._

A.,

ça m'a fait plaisir de te parler tout à l'heure. J'attends à présent de te voir. Depuis cet été, ça commence à faire long.
Tiens, d'ailleurs, j'habite pas loin de chez toi, maintenant. Trois kilomètres à tout casser. Le bus 5, je crois.  Je viendrai bientôt. 
J'espère que ça sera bon pour le 8 ; ça me ferait plaisir de passer quelques jours avec toi. Tiens moi au courant. 

Je t'embrasse.

Julien.


----------



## Amok (18 Novembre 2007)

Et si vous cessiez de vous prendre la tête avec des connasses qui ne sont pas foutues de se payer un ticket de bus ? des vraies nanas, ca existe, vous savez ?!


----------



## mado (18 Novembre 2007)

J'appelle un taxi ?


----------



## Amok (18 Novembre 2007)

Je préfère, oui.

Dans un taxi on peut parler. "Je vais retrouver quelqu'un que je n'ai jamais vraiment vu, ou écouté".  On peut inventer, observer les rues qui passent, entendre le bruit des passants. La ville, à travers les vitres d'une Mercedes, c'est quand même autre chose que la toux cathareuse d'un retraité sur le siège d'à côté pour commencer une soirée, non ? C'est aussi bon que la montée de l'escalier.

Mais bon. Chacun son truc. Le sexe dans le bus, même en pensée, no way.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Je préfère, oui.
> 
> Dans un taxi on peut parler. "Je vais retrouver quelqu'un que je n'ai jamais vraiment vu, ou écouté".  On peut inventer, observer les rues qui passent, entendre le bruit des passants. La ville, à travers les vitres d'une Mercedes, c'est quand même autre chose que la toux cathareuse d'un retraité sur le siège d'à côté pour commencer une soirée, non ? C'est aussi bon que la montée de l'escalier.
> 
> Mais bon. Chacun son truc. Le sexe dans le bus, même en pensée, no way.


L'amour n'est pas pour ceux qui ont peur de vivre au-dessus de leurs moyens.


----------



## alèm (18 Novembre 2007)

_t'es pas très rock'n roll mon cher loup&#8230; 
_


----------



## mado (18 Novembre 2007)

Et c'est beau une ville la nuit.



Pas, plus, de lettres mortes.
Que des lettres au Vivant.


----------



## Amok (18 Novembre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _t'es pas très rock'n roll mon cher loup&#8230;
> _



Si ! Car comme le dit ce bon Doc, il m'est arrivé de payer l'équivalent de de X trajets en métro juste pour un rendez-vous, à une époque où ma banquière me détestait, et que jamais, au grand jamais je ne l'ai sur le moment -ou par la suite- regretté ! 
Même pour une dont je ne suis pas bien sûr, comme chante un certain, qu'elle soit "l'avenir de l'homme"....


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Novembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Même pour une dont je ne suis pas bien sûr, comme chante un certain, qu'elle soit "l'avenir de l'homme"....



Autant dire qu'il y a des mirages plus prometteurs que d'autres


----------



## Amok (19 Novembre 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Autant dire qu'il y a des mirages plus prometteurs que d'autres



Croire qu'il y en ait une qui soit l'avenir de l'homme, voilà une lettre morte !


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Novembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Croire qu'il y en ait une qui soit l'avenir de l'homme, voilà une lettre morte !



Certes, et d'ailleurs pourquoi espérer l'éternité puisque nous y accédons à chaque instant de notre vie  Le reste n'est que littérature


----------



## CouleurSud (19 Novembre 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Certes, et d'ailleurs pourquoi espérer l'éternité puisque nous y accédons à chacun instant de notre vie  Le reste n'est que littérature



Tu en es sûre ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2007)

Serait-il possible d'en revenir au sujet ?


----------



## CouleurSud (19 Novembre 2007)

Chère,

Je t'écris en vain. Je me suis tellement éloignée de toi que je me suis plongée dans le temps. Dans l'inconsistance du temps dont aucune dimension n'existe. Ou, si elles existent, ce n'est que dans mon âme. Mon âme est distendue entre passé, présent et avenir. Je suis déchirement, car errance dans mes dimensions temporelles intérieures. Si loin de ton unité.

Oui, c'est en vain que je t'écris

Ou alors, peut-être qu'il y a un triple présent.


----------



## l'écrieur (19 Novembre 2007)

D.

Je n'arrive pas à t'écrire. Je vais me le placarder ailleurs pour voir si ça passe. 
Ça fait si longtemps. Je sais que tu es toujours là, j'ai regardé l'annuaire.
Mais comment commencer.
Je suis allé voir M. au cimetière, et D. et M. aussi. Le village est toujours aussi beau.
Tu n'as pas du y aller souvent, hein ? Je ne sais pas comment t'en parler sans que tu culpabilises. Je m'en fous que tu veilles tes morts, je voudrais juste savoir comment tu vas. 
Tu es si loin. J'aimerais venir, mais c'est difficile à organiser.
D., aide-moi, merde, dis quelque chose.


----------



## Lalla (19 Novembre 2007)

Chers parents,

Il faut que je vous dise... C&#8217;est arrivé. Je savais bien que le couperet finirait par tomber un jour ou l&#8217;autre. Il a mis le temps. Non je ne suis pas enceinte (pas que je sache), non je ne vais pas me marier (pas que je sache), non je ne suis pas malade (pas que je sache), non je ne suis pas lesbienne ni bi (pas que je sache), non je ne vais pas changer de sexe (pas que je sache), non je ne pars pas vivre en Suède (pas que je sache).
Chers parents, malgré toute l&#8217;estime que j&#8217;ai pour vous, je me dois de vous l&#8217;avouer. Vous êtes de vieux cons. Ou alors ne serait-ce qu&#8217;un simple conflit de génération ? Ô désillusion ! Mais je vous aime, évidemment. Vous resterez à jamais mes géniteurs. Comment vous rendre ce cadeau si précieux que vous m&#8217;avez offert ? Par l&#8217;amour inconditionnel, certainement. Ou quelque chose s&#8217;y apparentant.
J&#8217;ai fini par comprendre, des indices m&#8217;ont mis sur la voie. D&#8217;abord il y a eu Fred, moi ensuite et mes choix que vous n&#8217;approuvez pas (mais alors pas du tout).
Les premières fois sont douloureuses, c&#8217;est bien connu. Vous n&#8217;avez pas été tendres. Avec vos mots cruels, je me suis aperçue de ce que pouvait être la douleur que l&#8217;on ressent lorsqu&#8217;on prend une décision que les personnes les plus chères n&#8217;approuvent pas. Et puis les larmes coulent sous les ponts.
Je sais que vous voulez le meilleur pour votre progéniture. La sécurité de l&#8217;avenir. Mais rendez-vous bien compte : rien ne pourra conjurer l&#8217;incertitude des lendemains. Et sûrement pas un diplôme universitaire. Ce qui est censé m&#8217;apporter cette sécurité future me rend profondément malheureuse aujourd&#8217;hui. Je me rends malade pour les années à venir. Je ne pense pas que tout est possible, mais ce que vous avez imaginé pour moi ne me plaît pas.
Vous êtes décevants. Non, chers parents, ce n&#8217;est pas du « dilettantisme » !  Cela s&#8217;appelle un choix. Je ne veux pas devenir chanteuse ou actrice de série B (ou pire...), vous le savez bien. Pourquoi alors ne portez que si peu de crédit à mes projets pourtant raisonnablement réalistes ? Je l&#8217;admets, je ne sais pas exactement vers quoi je vais et si je ne le sais pas c&#8217;est aussi un peu de votre faute, à vous qui avez tracé mon « cursus honorum ». Mais désormais je sais vers quoi je ne veux pas aller. Ce que j&#8217;apprends me désintéresse voire me dégoûte, moi qui étais de nature vive et curieuse. Je ne souhaite pas développer une intolérance à la nourriture de l&#8217;esprit et pourtant c&#8217;est ce qui arrive petit à petit. Chaque jour je la vomis un peu plus. Je m&#8217;intoxique à la scientificité pédante. N'est-ce pas mon bonheur que vous voulez ? « Peu importe que ce que tu fais pourvu que tu sois heureuse ». Quel fossé entre la pratique et vos théories !
Je ne souhaite pas que vous approuviez, mais je vous demande de ne pas me tourner le dos, de ne me pas me claquer la porte au nez encore une fois.
Je vous laisse méditer sur l&#8217;état de votre fille, chers parents, en espérant que vous retrouverez la sérénité en même temps que je retrouverai la mienne.


----------



## alèm (19 Novembre 2007)

*Azul Janora*, 

*Na'nga def ?*

j'suis content de t'avoir retrouvée même par ce biais étrange. Content que tu sois contente aussi. Il parait qu'il y a pas mal de choses à faire à Lyon, j'y ai quelques amis à voir dont toi. Garde moi cette bouteille de côtes du rhônes de côté, on la boira à trois et si notre sénégauloise kabylopicarde préférée est là, on fera la bringue à 4 ou 5 ou plus&#8230;

j'suis fier de toi *lueur matinale* et désolé de ne toujours pas avoir appris le tamazigh.

*ba ci kanam
ar deqal*
*alèm*


----------



## Holmes (19 Novembre 2007)

Cher Vous,

Pendant les rares instants où tu as finalement trouvé le sommeil, j'écoutais ton souffle, ta respiration... Attentivement... Un front brûlant que j'ai touché à plusieurs reprises, un dos découvert que j'essayais de couvrir avec la couette...
Le matin, j'ai prétexté une mauvaise nuit à cause d'un "fond sonore élevé", mais te savoir malade en était vraiment la cause... Et oui... Encore ma putain de pudeur émotionnelle... Surtout ne pas montrer ses sentiments par peur de se prendre une claque...

Pendant ces moments nocturnes, des images ont défilé : un barrage... un sweat-shirt que je n'ai pas pu accepté... ton regard... de longs silences agréables... Blade runner... des bougies autour d'une baignoire... ta peau... des coups de feu... un quai de gare... tes mains sur moi...
Toutes ces images, ces sensations, ces sentiments remplissent la boîte. Je ne sais combien de temps elle résistera. Elle est sous tension, comme ces boîtes magiques d'où s'échappe un clown...

Un départ sur les chapeaux de roue a gaché la fin de ces agréables heures. Décidément, les retours ne me conviennent pas...


----------



## kisbizz (19 Novembre 2007)

mon cher ou chers voisins


depuis plusieurs jours j'etais  ....etonnée ? intriguée ?
 mais depuis ce  soir je peux vous dire que je suis  amusée et que je connais votre petit secret 

a chaque fois que j'y allais je sentais un odeur bizarre mais familier.... mais bon,
n'etant  pas vraiment de nature inquisitrice ni suspecte , je sortais et n'y pensais plus...

il faut dire aussi , parfois votre cuisine  embaume mon appart mais là aussi ce n'est pas non plus  la mer a boire donc...... 
j'ouvre les fenêtres et ferme notre laération commune 

jusqu'au a que on me fait la remarque.....

 première fois.... avec des sous entendus , j'ai pas trop compris, j'ai ris et changé de conversation

seconde fois ..... avec  un discours plutôt moralisateur ... pas trop pigée non plus mais venant de lui rien d'étonnant et  je fais semblant comme  avec l'autre personne d'approuver et oppp on passe a autre chose 

troisième fois ...... ma copine me dit " ben, t'aurais pu m'attendre quand même depuis le temp que j'ai envie de rigoler un bon coup sans motif "..... 
j'ai pensée au Sauterne bu  en son absence la veille avec d'autres copines   , je reponds
 "ok, la prochaine fois je te préviens ,  on va faire la fete et reveiller tout le quartier avec nos rires"

ce soir , quatrieme fois ..... mon quart de moitié sort de toilettes , me regarde amusé et me dit
'franchement , tu ne crois que t'as passé l'age de fumer de l'herbe ? "
moi je le regarde ébahie , je comprends toujours pas et lui reponds en riant 
" pourquoi, ton fils a a m'en donner ?"
"et d'ailleur  pourquoi tu fumes au toilettes plutot que aller a la fenetre ? tu as tellement froid que ça ? 


dans ma tete sa fait tilt !!!!!!!!


je vais au toilette , je hume et je ris jusqu'au larme ........
voilà ce que je humais  sans j'y faire attention depuis plusiuers  jours 


cher ou chers voisins , vous ne voulez pas aller fumer ailleur que dans vos toilette ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Novembre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> mon cher ou chers voisins
> 
> 
> depuis plusieurs jours j'etais  ....etonnée ? intriguée ?
> ...



C'était donc ça...


----------



## teo (20 Novembre 2007)

Je te souhaite bonne route, comme à ton père il y a des années. Etonnant que ces mêmes mots me viennent maintenant. J'avais eu l'impression qu'il ne comprenait pas ce que je voulais lui dire. Sans doute pareil avec toi. Tu as toujours voulu le détester car tu lui ressembles terriblement.

Ces derniers mois ont fait que le lien est coupé. Pas net, ça fait mal et je le sentirais toujours comme un bras amputé, une gêne, une colère parfois, de la haine par brefs vagues, violentes et rageuses, ces moments où je me fais peur.

Cette déchirante absence est là, restera là, je l'accepte maintenant comme telle. Il aura fallu une longue gestation et en point d'orgue symbolique, la journée de samedi. Je sais que pour toi elle n'a sans doute rien été de plus qu'un samedi ordinaire. J'ai apprécié d'être invité chez X. une de tes anciennes connaissances, le genre de personnes qui t'encombrent et dont tu te débarrasses en arrêtant de les voir. Des amis à moi maintenant. On n'a pas fait tard. Je suis rentré tranquillement, dans le froid cru, comme on le faisait ensemble à l'époque. Je n'y ai même pas pensé. J'ai remonté cette rue, sans pensées pour toi. Tu as si souvent été présent, comme un fantôme dans cette ville où nous avions nos habitudes. C'est fragile mais je tiens le bon bout. 2 ans jour pour jour. Le genre de choses que tu oublies et qui te font rire. Et ces rires là m'ont trop souvent blessé. Tu es cynique, tu t'arrêtes toujours mais souvent après la ligne blanche. Je suis heureux de ne plus avoir à être en face.

Pour le reste de ce qu'il nous reste en commun, ça devrait se terminer pour la fin de l'année, les derniers papiers, les derniers liens financiers. Il ne restera après que des souvenirs. No Future. Tu l'as voulu, tu l'as eu. Tu vas me dire que tu regrettes tout ça, que tu ne me comprend pas, que c'est dommage, que c'est triste. Mais quel est l'intérêt de continuer à se voir ? Te dire qu'on est des ex qui assument le fait de se revoir ? Je n'ai pas envie d'être un trophée et je n'ai plus envie de ce genre de médailles, leurs revers est amer et brûle comme la glace sur une main sans gant. Toujours avoir sous la main ton ex avec qui tu as passé 12 ans _pour te souvenir_ ? Tu n'as pas emporté une seule photo de toutes ces années ensemble quand tu es parti. Il fallait y penser avant.

J'ai arrêté de vouloir comprendre ce qui nous est arrivé.


----------



## Holmes (23 Novembre 2007)

Toi pour qui l'étincelle au fond de mes yeux s'est éteinte, un peu par ma faute, un peu par la tienne... Comment faire pour que cette petite lueur, cette petite pointe d'excitation, de curiosité, de complicité revienne ? Mais finalement, ai-je vraiment envie de la raviver ? Pourquoi ne me manques-tu plus quand tu es absent et me crispes affreusement quand tu es là ? 

Oui nous en reparlerons encore et encore... Après les fêtes ? Si tu veux... C'est vrai que les gens biens ne se séparent pas en fin d'année. Mais suis-je vraiment quelqu'un de bien ? enfin de bien pour toi ?
De toutes façons, début 2008 cela n'ira que mieux : je vais m'enfoncer dans le travail. Plus de repos, plus de vacances pour quelques mois... Il n'y aura plus que les week-end à faire semblant....
Mes prochains jours de congé en décembre que vais-je en faire ? Je n'en sais rien. Peut-être que l'on me proposera quelque chose ? Peut-être ferai-je comme dans la pub "Partir et tout oublier..." mais si je pars, si tu me laisses partir encore une fois, je ne reviendrai pas.
En 10 ans, je ne suis partie seule que 4 fois... La première fois, il y a bien longtemps, à ski quelques jours. Un contre-temps t'as empêché de m'accompagner. Cette année 3 fois...3 fois en une seule année... Ne t'es-tu pas demandé pourquoi ? Lors de mon dernier départ, je t'ai demandé sur le quai de gare : "Veux-tu que je reste ici cette semaine?" La réponse n'a pas été celle que j'espérais au fond de moi...

Non, ne t'inquiètes pas, ce soir je ne dirai rien. Je serai dans Ta ville, je vais croiser tes amis, tes connaissances, mais non je ne leur dirai pas que nous, ce n'est plus ça. Tu me connais, je n'étale que rarement mes états d'âme à une amie, alors à de vagues connaissances... Par contre, je n'ai pas aimé  ta question. Comment peux-tu imaginer que je le fasse ? Même avec un peu d'alcool dans le sang, je reste discrète sur cette partie de moi, tu le sais pourtant...

Il y a un peu moins d'une année, un jour gris comme aujourd'hui, j'aurais enfilé un de tes pull trop grand pour moi, pour te sentir là près de moi, ton parfum m'aurait rassurée, apaisée... Là, je préfère l'odeur de la lessive ou le souvenir d'un autre parfum. J'ai ressorti quelques photo d'un temps heureux en espérant que cela provoquerait quelque chose mais non, rien... Même pas quelques larmes, moi qui d'habitude n'arrive pas à gérer mon côté émotionnel à fleur de peau, je me suis étonnée. Suis-je devenue toute sèche de l'intérieur ?

Le bateau coule, j'écope, mais l'épuisement est proche...

Voilà, tout ceci est un peu confus, mais ce n'est pas grave vu que tu ne liras pas cette lettre morte.


----------



## kisbizz (26 Novembre 2007)

salut john

hier soir je suis tombée sur toi sur le net ..... un p'tit bout de ta vie , un p'tit bout de ton mal-etre ... ta descente a l' enfer

je ne peux rien dire, je ne peux rien faire, je ne peux pas me mêler..... 
je voudrais tant te dire combien ton père t'aime , s'inquiète pour toi ... 
il me parle souvent de toi, très souvent ...

il y a 2 mois il m'a telephoné un soir , il etait tres perturbé , tres inquiet  :
 il venait de decouvrir la cocaine dans ta vie ......
a ce moment là je ne savais pas , j' étais loin de me douter ce que j'ai découvert hier soir....
je pouvais lui dire quoi a part que t'étais un gosse comme un autre et que tu n'étais pas le seul a "voir la vie en rose" le w.e. ? 
que la facilité de l'argent et le monde dans lequel on vit c'était monnaie courante parmi vous ,  jeunes sans trop de cervelle pensant seulement a vous amuser sans trop penser aux conséquences en prenant la cocaine ou autre substances ,?

ton père était désemparé et ce qui m'a fait plus mal c'est que j'ai eu l'impression que a part moi il n'avait personne a qui en parler , même pas a ta mère .....

et puis entre temps  j'avais décidée  , non pas  a cause de toi, de quitter ton père et quand on se revoit il y a 1 semaine je demande de tes nouvelles et il me dit tout content  que tu t'es mis sur la bonne voie, que tout est rentré dans l'ordre , que t'as arrêté ..... 
j'ai eu un doute , on arrête pas comme cela mais bon , s'il le dit , pourquoi pas ?
pourquoi le "casser" et lui ouvrir les yeux ?
je ne suis pas ta mère , t'es pas mon fils.........
et puis pourquoi pas ? peut etre que t'en es vraiment sortis .....

et l'autre jour je te vois pour la première fois de ma vie .....
je m'attendais a voir un grand gosse de 25 ans un peu hautain, un peu moqueur (vu la situation il y a de quoi ) , froid...... 
rien de tout cela , tu parais bien plus jeune que tes 25 ans mais....
mais ..... je me trompe sûrement , je l'espère même, mais je ne crois pas que tu étais clean


aujourd'hui ou dans le prochains jours on va encore se voir, tu va venir chercher ta voiture que tu m'as gentiment prêté ce w.e.: 
je ne  dira rien, ni a toi ni a ton pere... 
je ne peux pas .... je suis desolée

pour une fois j'aurais vraiment aimé ne pas savoir........


----------



## stephaaanie (26 Novembre 2007)

A,

Cesse de me raconter tes photos, tes lectures, tes courses au marché bio, tes émissions préférées sur France Inter, tes projets, tes endroits chargés d'histoire dans not' bonne vieille Condate. T'as lu ma biographie ou quoi ? Arrête de me raconter ma vie en croyant me raconter la tienne. S'teu plait.:hein: 
Cesse de me guetter ! 
Ah bon ? C'est moi qui te guette ? Possible. Très possible.
Cesse de m'inviter à dormir chez toi, je ne saurai pas dire non une troisième fois.
Vraiment pas.
:rateau: 



:mouais: 
Bon, vivement ce concert dans 15 jours, tiens !



Argh.


----------



## Sindanárië (29 Novembre 2007)

je vais faire vite et simple, une tite lettre morte au cas tu la lises : arrête de signer "Le Monstre" à la fin de tes messages, c'est indigne de toi. Car si tu es un monstre je suis quoi moi ? Un "Balrog" je suis en ce cas par rapport à toi... 

Et ça ne m'attendris pas pour autant ce genre d'auto-dénigrement. 

Même si cela remonte à un mois ou deux, j'ai mis le temps, mais je l'ai écrit. Que cela reste. 

_Namárië !_


----------



## Amok (30 Novembre 2007)

Rien n'est jamais simple. Mais on s'en fout, non ?

De tout cela il ne restera que de l'herbe jaunie, un souffle de vent, le bruit des feuilles. Un calendrier qui traine dans un grenier, un souvenir qui disparait. Toujours cette impression d'être différents, plus vivants (dans le sens: actifs) que ceux qui ont précédés. Williy aussi était vivant.

Nous ne sommes que des futurs morts. Autant vivre, en attendant.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (30 Novembre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'était donc ça...


:love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2007)

_Cher O.,

Non, on ne peut pas s'appeler un jour de cette semaine. Moi en tout cas, je ne peux pas. Si les choses n'ont pas changé, tu as un emploi du temps d'hyper-Président et je ne saurais pas quand appeler sans risquer de te déranger. Or je n'aime pas déranger les gens. Bien sûr, j'aime encore moins qu'on me réponde « Mais non, tu ne me déranges pas » et qu'en continuant de saler la soupe ou de beurrer les pâtes, on ponctue mes phrases d'assentiments évasifs destinés à me faire croire qu'on m'écoute. Ça non, je n'aime pas du tout.
Je préfère que tu appelles quand tu auras un peu de temps pour le faire. Je suis tout de même moins occupé. C'est l'avantage de l'isolement.

Tu demandes des nouvelles de ma vie, mais il n'y a rien de nouveau dans ma vie, rien en tout cas de suffisamment singulier pour mériter qu'on le mentionne. Les choses en sont restées là où tu les as quittées. Cette monotonie qui peut sembler rassurante pour certains, je l'assimile à une forme de lent suicide. Je ne doute pas que ce mot te fera peur (tu as toujours été trop sensible), mais il ne faut pas le prendre au tragique. C'est juste une impression, pas une intention.

M. n'est pas revenu depuis son accident fin juillet et cela fait deux mois que je ne l'ai pas vu. Nous nous téléphonons trois à quatre fois par semaine. Il dit qu'il m'aime et je lui réponds que moi aussi. En dehors du choc qui l'a éloigné de moi en l'empêchant de reprendre la route, sa situation financière n'est pas brillante. Il est criblé de dettes dont j'ignore l'origine et le retard pris par l'assurance dans le remboursement des réparations du véhicule n'arrange rien. Sais-tu qu'il en a même été réduit à emprunter vingt euros à sa mère pour remplir le frigo ? La hausse des prix, notamment celle du carburant, joue contre nous. Et j'ai beau lui répéter que venir lui ferait du bien, que je pourrais lui prêter une petite somme (tu sais que je n'ai pas de gros moyens), lui payer le plein de la voiture, la perspective de m'être redevable semble lui déplaire  ce en quoi je le comprends tout à fait. Je prends un malin plaisir à le culpabiliser pour son absence. Enfin non, pas un malin plaisir. Mais je suis malheureux et je ne me prive pas de le lui dire. Cela peut sembler égoïste au vu de sa situation, mais puisqu'il refuse mon aide, je ne me sens pas la force de l'épargner.

Cher O., n'hésite pas à m'appeler. Ce serait plus facile pour parler de tout ça. De tout ça et du reste. Où en es-tu toi ? Que deviens-tu ? Il faut absolument que tu me racontes. En attendant de t'entendre à nouveau, je t'espère au mieux.

Je t'embrasse affectueusement,
X._


----------



## mado (1 Décembre 2007)

Pourquoi aujourd'hui ?
Pourquoi as tu envahi ma nuit ?

Sid'assassiné ?

Ce n'est pas moi, ce n'est pas moi.
Malgré les lettres mortes. Malgré les mots impossibles.
Ce n'est pas moi.


----------



## Amok (4 Décembre 2007)

C'est affreux. J'en ai assez de te voir (ou de te sentir) pleurer parce que tu n'arrives plus à programmer ton magnétoscope ou parce que tu ne comprends pas comment régler les couleurs de ton nouveau plasma grand comme un terrain de tennis.

J'en ai assez que les appels téléphoniques ne tournent qu'autour des visites médicales, des IRM, des traitements en cours. C'est affreux : ca me lasse.

Oui, tu as 80 ans. Mais tu vis chez toi, avec celle qui partage ta vie depuis 45 ans, et tu continues à te lever tôt pour rien, juste par habitude. Lorsque je veux te parler, il faut presque que je prenne rendez-vous : tu es toujours en voyage, ou dans une fête avec tes amis.

Ouaip, tu as un cancer. Mais tu le maîtrise depuis plus de 10 ans. Ouaip, t'as une veine qui a claquée et te fait mélanger les mots. Mais les médecins sont formels : c'est pas grave. Cesse de sans arrêt rebondir d'une fatigue à un essoufflement : oui, tu as 80 ans. Oui, ce n'est pas fait pour durer. Personne ne dure.

Cesse de me rappeler que je vais un jour recevoir un coup de fil de maman, qui va m'annoncer que tu n'es plus là. Pour l'instant, tu tiens presque mieux la route que beaucoup d'entre nous. Je sais : c'est dur de voir le temps passer, et d'enterrer ses copains. Moi aussi, j'en ai vu partir : par accident, balle dans la tête, cur qui déclare forfait.

C'est la vie, ca : compter les morts. Et voir le temps passer.


----------



## l'écrieur (7 Décembre 2007)

Ça aura mis deux ans. Mais aujourd'hui, tu es sorti de ma vie.
Pour les deux autres, c'est allé plus vite. Il n'avait pas avec toi la proximité affective que l'on a pu avoir. 
Mais cette proximité affective, tu t'en es servi pour me faire travailler pour toi. Tout en pensant que je m'occuperais de toute l'intendance, pendant que toi tu brillerais dans un firmament égotiste et, finalement, improductif.
Tu nous a laissé tomber. Tu étais notre patron, nous étions ton équipe. Et pourtant, tu nous a laissé tomber. Pire, tu ne nous a pas laissé nous démerder, non. Tu as fais tout ce que tu pouvais pour qu'on y arrive pas.
C'était quoi, pour toi, avoir une équipe ? Juste un titre de gloire de plus ? Tu ne t'es donc jamais senti responsable de la façon dont ça nous faisait vivre ?
On en a chié. Mais tu sais ce qui nous différencie le plus ? Je suis d'une patience incroyable, et la vengeance ne m'obnubile pas. Elle ne me voile pas la raison.
J'ai repris les fils, un par un, je les ai remonté.
Aujourd'hui, alors que l'entreprise vit une vraie épreuve de vérité, je sais que l'on a gagné ce premier pari : exister sans toi, sans même contre toi, d'ailleurs. Tu as tellement raconté de saloperies sur moi, ces derniers temps. Maintenant que le vent tourne, les oreilles dans lesquelles c'est tombé se font bouches. J'en ris.
Mais putain, que tu peux être médiocre.
Ce qui t'arrive, comment tu vis, ce que tu fais, je m'en fous, désormais.


----------



## l'écrieur (7 Décembre 2007)

J'ai treize ans ? On dirait, c'est ce que dis mon profil.
Tu sais, maman, je crois que c'est vers cet âge-là que j'ai arrêté de vous raconter ma vie. Et je ne sais toujours pas pourquoi j'ai perdu cette proximité avec vous.
Vous avez été de bons parents, vous m'avez permis de me développer, de me construire. Vous m'avez respecté comme peu de parents ont pu le faire. Et j'ai fais mes choix, souvent sans vous les présenter. Tôt. Par un gout insensé de la liberté.
Quand tu m'as appelé hier soir, j'ai encore pu mesurer toute la difficulté que j'avais à te raconter ce qui se passait pour moi. Tu ne poses pas de question, il faut dire. En-as-tu jamais posé ? Est-ce de ma faute ? Tu n'en poses pas plus à mon frère et à ma s&#339;ur. Je n'ai pas l'impression. Mais ils te parlent plus spontanément ?
Et puis, cette façon que tu as d'encaisser des trucs extraordinaires sans piper mot, c'est déroutant. Tu entends, ou pas, je doute toujours, et tu changes de sujet. Ça ne t'intéresse pas ? Ou je ne sais pas faire ?
Je sais que j'y suis pour beaucoup. Mes journées sont trop petites. Et je n'ai pas souvent considéré vos avis comme essentiels. Mais, des fois, comme maintenant, j'aimerais au moins pouvoir partager deux ou trois choses qui me concernent.


----------



## Craquounette (9 Décembre 2007)

Tu me lis. Je le sais. Comment ? Je n'en sais rien. Je sais que tu me lis, c'est tout. C'est une certitude pour moi. La même certitude que l'autre jour quand tu m'as dit "J'ai été me balader en ville..." Je savais exactement où tu étais sans que tu me le dises, et ce n'était pas vraiment une balade... La même certitude que j'ai certains matins : je sais que j'ai parlé cette nuit-là...

Pourquoi me lis-tu ici ? J'aimerais bien le savoir... Qu'espères-tu trouver ici ? Un mode d'emploi pour me reconquérir ? Une déclaration d'amour que je ferais à un membre ? Une idée de cadeau d'anniversaire (si c'est le cas, évite les idées de bobby, je n'ai envie ni d'un robinet, même thermostatique, ni d'un arbre à chats) ? Découvrir une part cachée de moi ?

Je persiste dans mon idée : il n'est pas possible de changer quelqu'un. Soit elle change par elle-même, et là c'est une évolution, soit elle change pour quelques mois mais après redevient comme avant... Et tu ne me feras pas croire le contraire, désolée...


----------



## Lalla (11 Décembre 2007)

Mon Amour,

Cette nuit il a neigé sur tes montagnes ; encore une fois. Blanc. Comme la feuille que je mapprête à  noircir pour toi ; encore une fois.
Ce nest pas la page que je tourne, mais ce sont des pages. Depuis des mois. Je voudrais tant pouvoir me dire : « Cest fini .» Et pourtant ça lest. Je le sais bien, tous les jours de  ton absence me le rappelle. Faire mon deuil. Enfin. Jaimerais croire, comme avant, au ciel, à laprès la mort. Etre persuadée, comme avant, que lorsque je mourrai, je te retrouverai là-haut, comme tous les gens qui saiment ou qui se sont aimés.
Oui, si je souffre cest de ma faute aussi. Jai eu ce que je voulais. Mais à peine revenu, tu étais déjà parti. Je tai dit que je ne regrettais rien. Jai menti. Tu sais toi-même très bien ce que je regrette le plus. Jai fait une des plus grosse erreur de ma vie. Je ne men apercevais pas à ce moment-là, bien sûr... Jétais aveugle et sotte.
Et toi ? Tu sens quelque chose? Rien sans doute. Ou de lagacement, tout au plus, gêné que je vienne te déranger dans ton repos paisible. Aux pieds de tes montagnes, loin de moi. 
Depuis des mois, je suis anesthésiée. Je ny crois plus. Je nai plus de contact avec la vie, cette femme de petite vertu. Je vais faire semblant pour cette fois : Je chéris déjà notre prochaine rencontre, je me vois pleurer comme un gamin. Te prendre dans mes bras et secouer la neige dans tes cheveux. Peut-être cela te parlera-t-il.
Et comme la neige sur tes montagnes fondra, LA page se tournera. Pour te laisser en paix. Et pour moi, ne plus vivre à travers le néant que les souvenirs laissent dans leurs sillages, implacablement. Que la raison ait pitié de moi, avant que je ne devienne complètement folle ! 
Limmonde cruauté du sort de ceux qui restent et lattente vaine dun retour qui ne se fera jamais...

M.


----------



## Craquounette (13 Décembre 2007)

Chers parents automobilistes,

Je me permets de vous adresser cette lettre afin que vous puissiez éclairer ma pauvre lanterne. En effet, depuis de nombreuses années je me pose une question existentielle : A quoi sert ce ridicule autocollant "Baby on board" que vous collez sur votre véhicule ???

Régulièrement, je me retrouve derrière vous, arrêtée à un Stop, un feu rouge... Et à chaque fois je me pose cette sempiternelle question... Hier j'ai échafaudé une théorie et vous demande de la confirmer, ou au contraire, de l'infirmer.

Je suppose donc que cet autocollant est censé vous protéger des accidents. Ainsi, lorsqu'un individu perd la maîtrise de son véhicule et qu'il est sur le point de vous refaire le pare-choc arrière, voire beaucoup plus, au dernier moment il apercevra cet autocollant magique et Ô miracle tournera son volant et ira finir sa course contre l'arbre le plus proche et non pas dans votre voiture... 

Suis-je dans le juste ?

Je vous remercie d'avance de vos explications futures! Elles me permettront de finir l'année un peu moins ignorante que ce que je l'ai commencée.


----------



## Amok (13 Décembre 2007)

Sujet déjà traité. Utilise la fonction recherche.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Décembre 2007)

Darling ; vivement samedi prochain... Je passe prendre les croissants à La Plaine...:love: 

P.


----------



## teo (15 Décembre 2007)

Cher P.

La Plaine (GE-CH).

Souvenirs. J'y passerai lundi sur les coups de 14h   Rapidement. Et pas en RER 

Mais pas loin.

Si jamais.

K'wait and see _(comme disait le Général Schwartzkopf))_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Décembre 2007)

Chers A, L et T

Désolé de vous décevoir, mais il s'agit en fait de La Plaine à Marseille... 

Bien à vous,

P.


----------



## Sindanárië (15 Décembre 2007)

Cher S. bon vent et bonne route
S.


----------



## Bassman (17 Décembre 2007)

Cher petit papa nowel,

Merci beaucoup pour ton cadeau, nan vraiment, c'est trop cool.

Est ce que tu penses, vu que j'ai été ultra sage (en toute modestie), qu'il serait possible d'activer le mode "Ce soir mon chéri, tu fais ce que tu veux de moi" plus souvent ?

Ton bassou.


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Décembre 2007)

Cher papa Noël, pense à amener de l'aspirine plus souvent à Madame Bassou...


----------



## Sindanárië (17 Décembre 2007)

Cher papa nowel, peux tu offrir des "accessoires joyeux" à Bassou qui est en grand besoin, sur ma note, c'est nowel, faut partager.  :love:

Moi je veux un "DocEvil Skin Head" et un "DocEvil Mylène Farmer" pour refaire la guerre de troie à ma manière 

Merci :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2007)

Chère Polymnie,

Je suis inquiet - il est ici un jeune homme dont l'obsession pour un de ses aînés affectueusement appelé "doc" me semble devoir tourner sans fin sur elle même jusqu'au risque de la plus affreuse frustration.

Si tu es la source de sa fixation, la mamelle à laquelle tête sans fin son immagination fébrile, la cruelle cachée derrière le disque noir de ses romantique agitations, aie pitié de lui ! Relâche son esprit ! fais-lui entrevoir le monde !

Sinon, bah...
Tant pis.

Affectueusement,
et la bise à Mélopmène.
Ponk.​


----------



## Sindanárië (17 Décembre 2007)

Cher Ponk, Si vous saviez seulement ce qu'il y a entre ce Doc et moi... 

QUand on aime on ne compte pas. De plus je me dois de vénérer mon Dieu, et lui montrer mon attachement sans failles. 

De toute façon j'ai pas le choix, sinon lorsque l'on se verra, il me feras faire le ménage chez lui et boire du vin. :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Décembre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> Est ce que tu penses, vu que j'ai été ultra sage (en toute modestie), qu'il serait possible d'activer le mode "Ce soir mon chéri, tu fais ce que tu veux de moi" plus souvent ?
> 
> Ton bassou.



Vermine lubrique!


----------



## Amok (17 Décembre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> Est ce que tu penses, vu que j'ai été ultra sage (en toute modestie), qu'il serait possible d'activer le mode "Ce soir mon chéri, tu fais ce que tu veux de moi" plus souvent ?
> 
> Ton bassou.






PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Vermine lubrique!




Non : très mauvais dresseur !  Et note bien que si elle y prenait aussi du plaisir, tu y aurais droit plus souvent !  

Bon, les d'jeunes (et moins) : on évite de trop s'écarter du sujet.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2007)

Machin L.T.,

Je me permets de ne pas t'écrire pour te dire que tu es une sacrée c*nne.
Venir réclamer tes quelques billets ne fait que confirmer ton (?!)&#8230; tes problèmes.
L'idée de t'envoyer un vibromasseur m'a effleuré l'esprit, je l'avoue.
Te faire péter la rondelle te ferai du bien après tout. Depuis le temps que ta tête est aussi fermée que ton luc. Toutefois, j'ai cru bon de me raviser en comprenant qu'il n'y avait pas grand chose à faire.

Tu en veux à la Terre entière. Il te faut un combat, du sang et des tas de petits tubes homéopathiques pour te sentir vivre. 
Actuellement terrée au fond de ton bureau-placard du Ministère de la Défense à vomir tes prouesses analytiques digne d'une huître, je jubile à l'idée de savoir que tout tes collègues te le mette bien profond. Et que le soir en rentrant, tu te masturbes le cerveau en mettant à jour ton pauvre blog inintéressant vu par deux pélo à l'année. 
Enfin, tu termines ta petite semaine par un week-end aussi excitant que "Gertrude sur René" (ou l'inverse). Tu sors dans un parc paumée de la Région Parisienne prendre des photos de brindilles en te persuadant que tu déchires ta race et que tu es bientôt prête pour un vernissage dans les meilleurs galeries de Maubeuge. 

J'espère ne plus jamais te voir. Et je t'emmerde.

Bisous.


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Décembre 2007)

Cher Forrest,

Douceurs amères : orange, cerise, roquefort, poivre, noisette, thé vert, cannelle, gingembre, piment... Amères douceurs, ganaches et senteurs. C'est bientôt la fin de l'année et un étage de ta boîte de chocolat est presque terminé... As-tu envie de découvrir le suivant ? Par quoi commencera-t-il ?


----------



## PommeQ (25 Décembre 2007)

Juste pour dire que je suis papa depuis ce matin et que je suis un homme très heureux et très fier de sa Mlle PommeQ :love: :love: :love: 

Je vous aime mes puces :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Sindanárië (25 Décembre 2007)

PommeQ a dit:


> Je vous aime mes puces :love: :love: :love:


 :mouais::mouais::mouais:


----------



## Holmes (26 Décembre 2007)

Oui, j'étais furax tout à l'heure. 
Contre toi parce que ce n'était pas le jour à... Parce que je n'avais qu'une envie, celle de me glisser derrière toi et de mettre mes bras autour de mon cou... Parce que tu es loin... Parce que tu me poses un sacré problème : "Pourquoi me plais-tu autant?" 
Contre moi parce que je réagis au quart de tour avec toi et que je n'aime pas ça. Tu as même réussi à me faire connaître la jalousie, à me faire penser que la fusion quand on a trouvé la "bonne moité d'orange" ce n'est peut-être pas forcément désagréable...​ 
Ma prose est sincère même si je n'ai guère de talent épistolaire.​


----------



## CouleurSud (26 Décembre 2007)

Tiens, je ne te connais pas, belle amie

Ah, oui, 2008

Je t'aime, comme 2007, 2006, etc.

Je sais, tu nous réserves beaucoup d'évènements

Pour la plupart, des pseudo-évènements

Et aussi du sang répandu généreusement sur les marchés

De ces peintures de sang qui finissent par ressembler à des Pollock

Tout ça se confondra, 2008

Plus rien n'aura de vérité

Je le sais, tu feras plus fort que 2007, 2006, etc.

J'ai confiance en toi

Tu ne me décevras pas

A bientôt


----------



## toys (30 Décembre 2007)

avec bon coeur j'ai été cherché ton double coeur, de windows tu était équipé car ma boursse  osx  ne pouvais acheter.  1 semaine après tu n'est toujours pas configuré et mes douce carte de dsp tu ne l'ai a pas encore assimilé.

deux coup de latte tu vas mériter cela éviteras que je sois hiriter


----------



## PommeQ (30 Décembre 2007)

Ma puce, tu es arrivée chez toi ... saches que c'est un grand événement pour moi !!! Je te le dirais plus tard ... quand tu comprendras ...

Ton papa


----------



## alèm (5 Janvier 2008)

_ "Je ne leur reproche pas de ne pas être des génies, je leur reproche de même pas vouloir être des génies&#8230;"

Mario de Sa-Carneiro_


----------



## mademoisellecha (6 Janvier 2008)

Tu peux crier tant que tu voudras, tu ne me connais pas, je le vois bien.
Autrement, tu saurais que je ne laisse jamais tomber. Ni cette nuit, ni jamais.
Je vais te prendre dans mes bras, je vais prendre soin de toi; demain, plus tard ? C'est toujours moi qui gagne. 
Alors, tu peux toujours crier. ​


----------



## Holmes (13 Janvier 2008)

C'était une belle journée aujourd'hui.

Alors pourquoi viens-tu la gacher avec tes sempiternelles question auxquelles je suis incapable de répondre. Tu le sais. Je ne peux rien promettre, si je le faisais je ne serais pas honnête envers moi-même et encore moins envers toi. Je t'ai dit ce que je comptais faire si rien ne changeait. 

Pourquoi chaque week-end faut-il que le dimanche tourne au calvaire ?


----------



## Lila (15 Janvier 2008)

À quel moment sait-on qu'il est bon de mourir ?
Ne pas être là trop longtemps, inutilement.
Être las ou ne suffit pas.
Être fou non plus.
Bête et méchant ? Ça se saurait !
Pas plus qu'aimer éperdument.
Alors ? 
Encore un de ces mystères arbitraires dont il faut s'accommoder......au jour le jour, avec pourtant une certitude.....: ça va arriver !


----------



## kisbizz (15 Janvier 2008)

Cher MM

C'est fini ? vraiment ?

moi j'ai pété un câble et toi le dernier mot "bonne continuation" .

Mais  quelle continuation ??? et les  cables c'est qui que me le fait peter ?

Je t'en veux ? sûrement !!

Au fait , dans mon petage j'ai oublié de rajouter :
"et cherche toi un' autre suppléante qui ne brigue pas maternité, mariage ni argent ... bonne chance "

maintenant c'est fait !!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2008)

Il y a quand même ce truc. Cette chose.
Pas motivé pour deux sous.
Et il se sert de ce mec. Des autres aussi.
Il ira aboyer, le long d'une baie aux couleurs vespérales. Histoire de.
Il a pas rappelé finalement.
Te laissant là, sans amour.
Il y a l'autre aussi, les lubies. Une chaque semaine. Parce que nous le vallons bien.
On va faire quoi de lui ?

Rien. Un beau néant comique à la Kubrick. 
Et délicatement, avec ce cancer mental, il s'éteindra doucement, sans se presser, avec juste ce qu'il faut de remords.

En fait, c'est même pas une blague. Juste une bactérie. Le rhume. Pâle. Lent. Ennuyeux.
Et le doux mouchoir blanc comme du noir servira à rien, comme les autres.

Sans vraiment savoir aujourd'hui, tu finiras ça toi même demain, sans personne, sans ces choses.


Seul. Joyeusement seul.


----------



## Napoléon (17 Janvier 2008)

A toi qui me ressemble,

Veille de ton départ, il est tard, le repas était bon et nous avons tous un peu bu. Ils discutent et tu choisis la seule pause qu'ils marquent dans cette conversation animée pour me lancer avec ce regard si troublant cette phrase tellement énigmatique.

J'y pense tellement souvent depuis. Je suis sûr d'avoir bien compris et finalement ça tombe sous le sens. Depuis le temps et avec tous ces signaux que nous nous lancions sous leurs yeux sans vouloir les comprendre pour ne pas troubler l'ordre des choses. Mais là. Plus de doute... 

Peut-être ai-je rêvé cette phrase, ou alors l'interprétation n'était pas bonne. 

En fait c'est même certain, tu n'as pas pu vouloir dire ça. J'attends le prochain signal ?


----------



## CouleurSud (18 Janvier 2008)

Aussi loin que vont mes souvenirs, nous avions une complicité

Des souvenirs communs

Les bruits

Mais toi, tu les connais, les bruits

Ils brouillent

Tu étais mon abri, contre les bruits

Peut-être es-tu le vide

Ce vide qui laisse passer les sons

Et le sens

Merci à toi Silence


----------



## Bassman (21 Janvier 2008)

Hey, Duglan là haut !
Celui qui se prend pour dieu, ou je ne sais quel nom,
Ca te dirais pas de ma lâcher la grappe un peu ?
Pour changer quoi.

Merci.


----------



## kisbizz (23 Janvier 2008)

Toi , encore toi et toujours toi...

aide moi a me débarrasser de toi ... pour toujours...

sors de ma tete , de mes pensées , de mes nuits agitées , de mes rêves qui ne me laissent pas dormir  ... 

laisse moi vivre sans toi  , laisse moi tomber amoureuse d'un autre , vraiment amoureuse et pas juste pour te remplacer , pour essayer de t'oublier : je ne refera plus cette même erreur.

Il y a 10 ans j'ai pris la décision la plus stupide que j'aurais pu prendre et les conséquences je les ai payé fort chères , pendant ces 10 ans et encore aujourd'hui : est que  s'en valait  vraiment la peine  ?

Je ne sais pas , parfois je doute ... fort , très fort 

Ne plus te voir ce n'est pas la solution, dis moi  que tu m'as toujours menti, que tes mots n'ont jamais eté sincères ... et pour une fois essaie d'etre convainquant


----------



## Craquounette (1 Février 2008)

Chers Messieurs les informaticiens,

Loin de moi l'idée de prétendre connaître votre domaine. Je me contente d'allumer mon portable, de transférer quelques dossiers, de surfer... Que du basique vous voyez... Je ne vais donc pas vous expliquer votre job..

Par contre, il y a quelque chose que vous devez savoir et prendre en compte: une personne travaillant dans le lieu où vous intervenez à une certaine habitude du fonctionnement soit du système informatique, soit des bug arrivantt systématiquement après tous vos passages, soit tout simplement au fonctionnement de l'entreprise  dans laquelle elle travaille. Elle peut également avoir un certain sens pratique, ce qui, apparemment vous fait défaut.

Donc la prochaine fois que vous changez de programme pour piloter un appareil, posez la question!!!! Demandez ce que la pauvre technicienne en pense... Elle vous expliquera le fonctionnement et vous dira qu'il faut faire attention à quelques petites choses... Cela évitera que le lendemain, elle se retrouve dans une mouise pas possible, et que des patients attendent des résultats bcp plus longtemps que d'habitude... Et oui, vive l'informatique!! Grâce à vous, aujourd'hui, le progrès a débarqué : plus de lecture code-barre, plus de liaisons bi-directionelles (ooohhh que c'est agréable d'introduire ses résultats à la main... et bien entendu cela évite un facteur d'erreur...) . Je me permettrai, bien entendu, de vous passer les téléphones de médecins pas très contents... Et là, vous constaterez que même une laborantine bien énervée qui vous dit ce qu'elle pense, ce n'est rien comparé à un médecin vaguement de mauvaise humeur...

Sur ce... Je me réjouis de vous retrouver lundi vu que rien ne marchait encore ce soir...


----------



## Sindanárië (1 Février 2008)

_ Flood is the most of Mackie's life 
 Poor Mackie, poor 
 Mackie's life never been Admin 
 Poor Mackie, poor (bis) 

__  Mr. Benjamin, bring Mackie a dream__ _
_  __ Make him the cutest Admin that we have ever seen__ _
_  __ Give him the words that he never acquires__ _
_  __ Then tell him that his lonesome nights are over.__ _
_  __ Benjamin, Mackie's so alone__ _
_  __ Don't have nobody to call before him__ _
_  __ Please turn on your magic beam __ _
_  __ Mr. Benjamin, bring Mackie a dream..__ 

__ __ Mr. Benjamin (male voice: "Yesss?") bring Mackie a dream__ _
 _ __ Give him a pair of eyes like an "RoyalAdmin" gleam__ _
 _ __ Give him a lonely heart like an Admin__ _
 _ __ And lots of wavy threads__ _
 _ __ Mr Benjamin, an new admin to hold (Mackie to hold)__ _
 _ __ Would be so peachy before he was too old__ _
 _ __ So please turn on your magic beam__ _
 _ __ Mr Benjamin, bring us, please, please, please__ _
 _ __ Mr Benjamin, bring us a MackieAdmin.__ _​


----------



## Aladdin Sane (5 Février 2008)

Chers Messieurs-Dames qui vous battez en dessous de chez moi.
Soyez gentils de vous foutre sur la tronche moins fort, je ne m'entends plus me disputer avec ma femme.
Merci


----------



## Lalla (7 Février 2008)

Chers propriétaires de mon quartier,

Certes, vos jardinets donnant sur la rue sont votre bien. Et cest votre droit de les décorer comme vous lentendez.
Cependant la vue, au mois de février encore, de rennes et autres bonshommes de neige lumineux et clignotants a tendance, je lavoue, à mirriter quelque peu. Si lon compte que vous avez sorti ces trésors des combes poussiéreuses de vos greniers au mois doctobre dernier, un rapide calcule vous permettra de prendre conscience du temps que ces objets ont passé dehors. Par délicatesse, je mabstiendrai ici de tout jugement concernant vos goûts. Mais que dire des guirlandes disparates courant encore le long des chenaux ? Je sais bien que vous souhaitez conserver ces décorations pour lannée prochaine, et peut-être devriez-vous songer à les ranger au plus vite car la pollution et les caprices du temps les abîment grandement.
De plus je me permets de vous suggérer lajout dun point supplémentaire à lordre du jour de la prochaine séance de lAssociation de quartier (si elle nexiste pas, je crois que je vais la créer...): harmonisation de la décoration des façades; début et fin de la période de décoration. Bien sûr, cet alinéa sappliquerait à lensemble de lannée et je proposerais également dy ajouter un paragraphe qui serait la suppression des nains, gobelins, elfes, biches et des taupes de jardin en faïence. Merci dy penser lors de la prochaine assemblée.

Bien à vous,
Une voisine.


----------



## Aladdin Sane (11 Février 2008)

Je sais, j'aurai pas dû...
Mais c'est plus fort que moi. Je dois être con.
Ou maso

Ou les deux...


----------



## CouleurSud (11 Février 2008)

J'écris cette lettre

Peut-être que d'autres que moi y verront ces correspondances qui lient les choses et les êtres

Ces liens subtils qui font que nous nous entendons, malgré les bruits

Ces liens fragiles qui laissent parfois passer du sens

Fragiles sont ces liens

Cassables

Ou peut-être cassés 

J'écris cette lettre

Morte 

Ou alors, que ceux qui ont des oreilles entendent


----------



## mado (11 Février 2008)

Aladdin Sane a dit:


> Je sais, j'aurai pas dû...
> Mais c'est plus fort que moi. Je dois être con.
> Ou maso
> 
> Ou les deux...



Ou vivant.

En même temps je ne sais pas de quoi tu parles. Mais j'ai formulé les mêmes mots il y a peu de temps.
Ne pas retenir les leçons. Mais y'a t'il des leçons de vie ? Ou chaque chose, chaque instant n'a t'il pas vocation à être unique ?
J'ai coché la case 2 je crois..


----------



## alèm (11 Février 2008)

ça va être saignant&#8230; je n'arrête déjà plus le flux&#8230;


----------



## kisbizz (11 Février 2008)

Nos vacances a la neige ont fondu .... et ce n'est pas la faute au soleil .

Ton fils vient de rentrer a l'hôpital ... pour 15 jours ...tiens , mes congés aussi durent 15 jours .
Coïncidence ? 
Une mensonge de plus? 

L'envie de prendre le téléphone et vérifier ne me manque pas , mais pour quoi faire?
Même si c'était un mensonge  je n'oserai pas te dire que j'ai verifié ...
Même si c'était un mensonge de toute façon je n'ai jamais cru a ces vacances ... ou a d'autres promesses.

Mais si c'était vrai ? Sa mère , lui même et tes employés ont téléphoné , tout faisait penser a que ça soit vrai ... 
mais tu t'es trahi quand tu m'as annoncé que tu voulais rentrer tôt pour voir ton fils .  

Et puis si c'était vrai je te mettrais encore plus haut sur le piédestal ... et je préfère te savoir menteur ... ce sera plus facile a te quitter


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Février 2008)

Serait-ce le fait de me promener dans la rue où tu habitais il y a quarante ans qui ma fait penser à toi ?
De la petite épicerie que tenait tes parents, il ne reste plus rien, si ce nest une façade moribonde et décrépie ouverte sur un terrain aussi vague que peut lêtre mon esprit en ce moment 
Coincée entre le quai dune gare désaffectée et un entrepôt vascillant, peuplée derrances et de solitudes, la rue que nous connaissions nest plus que lombre delle-même.
Oubliés nos jeux denfants bruyants et nos franches rigolades, oubliées nos longues conversations et nos projets davenir, oubliées aussi nos promenades romantiques où nous nous félicitions du bonheur davoir grandis lun près de lautre
Renaud disait : « le temps est assassin et emporte le rire des enfants » - nous étions des enfants et le temps ne nous a pas ménagés  nos rires se sont tus et nos vies sen sont allées au gré de la mer qui roule et des destins déchirés.
Jai appris hier que tu étais « partie » de lautre côté, celui que jimagine être bordé de lumière et de clairs obscurs intimement liés.
Nous ne nous sommes jamais revus depuis ce jour maudit où tenant la main dun autre, tu mas dit quil valait peut être mieux en rester là 40 ans sont passés  une seconde déternité diront certains !  et pourtant, je suis là, debout devant ce qui fut « chez toi », attendant je ne sais quoi
Je suis venu te souhaiter un bon voyage et te dire quaujourdhui, je me sens un peu plus vieux quhier, un peu plus seul aussi. ​


----------



## Craquounette (5 Mars 2008)

Chère B.,

Voilà, cela s'est enfin fait : nous avons sympathisé l'espace de quelques jours. Cela ne s'est pas fait sans mal, round d'observation de part et d'autre, regards en coins, effleurements, fuites...
Je savais que le premier pas devrait être fait par vous, je devais vous laisser m'apprivoiser, m'accepter. Pas forcément simple n'est-ce pas ?  Une intru chez vous!

Mais quand on est espiègle, joueuse, emmerdeuse, coquine et caline comme vous, il y a des choses auxquelles on ne résiste pas 

Les bonnes choses sont malheureusement tjrs trop courtes très chère. C'est avec peine que je vous ai quittée, vous par contre, c'est avec une certaine joie que vous m'avez vu refaire ma valise j'en suis sure...

Mais quelque part, j'ose espérer que je vous ai manqué la nuit dernière


----------



## Sindanárië (10 Mars 2008)

Tu sais : je commence à développer en moi ce que je déteste le plus chez les autres, mais tant pis.

C'est un eternel cauchemar : n'y a t'il vraiment personne qui puisse tourner rond et n'avoir rien à cacher ?
J'ai quitté un alcoolique violent après avoir bousillé 3 ans de ma vie inutilement pour le sortir de ses torpeurs. Rien à faire, j'ai même failli laisser ma peau, et n'ai gagné qu'une cicatrice de 14 cm de long, et j'en passe.
J'ai reconstruit ma vie avec quelqu'un d'autre, qui à progressivement commencé par plonger dans des crises de nerfs pour des riens, des caprices d'adolescent attardé.... 
J'ai mis un an à me rendre compte qu'il était comme le précédent : alcoolique, et drogué des produits pharmaceutiques en tous genres.
J'avais pourtant été à bonne école par le passé.
Comment ais-je pu me laisser avoir encore une fois. Je n'ai rien vu, tout était bien caché...

J'en ai marre des gens qui ne veulent pas s'en sortir, qui se complaisent 
 et se plaignent de leur situation, qui s'étendent en reproches qui ne sont que des "fais ce que je dis, fais pas ce que je fais, moi non-peut être-oui je suis-non c'est toi qui le dis-ouai c'est vrai-au secour-pourquoi personne ne m'aime".

Finalement, vous les dépressifs chroniques qui trouvez votre court bonheur au fond de bouteilles et de boites de pilules, qui font la destruction gratuite des autres, et qui sont en plus pour vous les fautifs de tout !!!

Non vous n'êtes pas malades, il ne vous manque qu'une chose : Les c0uilless d'avoir du respect et de l'honnêteté pour vous mêmes et ainsi que pour les autres. 

Non, je me suis trompé, pardon, il ne vous manque qu'une chose : la pudeur de rester cachés et de vous flinguer sans tuer les autres à petit feu en les écrasant.

Vous n'êtes rien, si ce n'est que bien trop encombrant quand ça vous fais plaisir.

Vous n'êtes que du mépris, des incompétents, des poltrons... 

Je vous crache à vos sales gueules... Droopy lui au moins était drôle, raté pour la tentative de ressemblance.


----------



## kisbizz (10 Mars 2008)

cher temps

toi qui passe si vite dans les moments le plus joyeux et nettement plus lentement quand tout ne tourne pas rond , voir carrement ne plus avancer quand tout est noir , fais que cette fois-ci tu puisses avancer normalment , sans te presser mais non plus sans trop t'attarder.

On a un délais d'un mois a compter de samedi dernier , soit le 8/04/08 :
un mois pour s'organiser , pour savoir ce que on veut , où on va ...

Il y a ses limites et  il y a les miens et tu sais que ces limites eux ne s'aiment pas comme nous on voudrait et puis il y a les obligations , surtout celles   professionelles , qui eux ne s'aiment pas du tout : on finira enfin a trouver un point  d'union ?

Deux jours sont deja passé depuis le demarrage de ce delais et deja il y a du changement dans l'air , mes "non" sont bien moins rebelles et lui gagne du terrain ... faudrait quand meme songer  a me laisser intact quelques caprices ...

J'espere cher temps que tu vas me tenir agreablement compagnie ce mois-ci et surtout bien me conseiller , prendre la juste voie , la bonne decision.

Je compte sur toi et je te fais un gros bizouzzz :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2008)

A toi,

A ta vie de merde, ton existence pourrie, tes aventures Dalas et ta niaiserie MissFrancienne.

Bé,
je t'étrone.


----------



## Sindanárië (11 Mars 2008)

Cher vous,

Dalas n'existe pas, et Misse France ne peut être niaise puisque cela nécessite un minimum cérébral vivant de facto.

Juste comme ça. :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Cher vous,
> 
> Dalas n'existe pas, et Misse France ne peut être niaise puisque cela nécessite un minimum cérébral vivant de facto.
> 
> Juste comme ça. :rateau:



Les feux de l'amour dans ce cas.
Niaiserie ou QI de moule, c'est pareil non ?

Pi' tu connais pas ma vie, tu sais pas tout ce que j'ai enduré, même que alors chut hein.


----------



## Sindanárië (11 Mars 2008)

la défaite n'est pas un échec, juste une poussière au coin de l'oeil


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2008)

Pourquoi du sérieux là ti' de suite ?


----------



## joanes (11 Mars 2008)

Monde de merde !!!

_Georges Abitbol (l'homme le plus classe du monde)_


----------



## mado (11 Mars 2008)

Tsss, plus que quelques jours et tu plongeras dans la félicité de la quarantaine 
Patience !


----------



## teo (11 Mars 2008)

Ton appel m'a un peu surpris. Dans les 12mn passées à se parler, on ne s'est presque rien dit*.

Apprendre que les M&M's se mettent en ménage après 2 ans ne m'a pas vraiment surpris, ça fait longtemps que j'ai perdu l'idée puérile que vous sépareriez, définitivement en tout cas. Pas vraiment touché. J'ai eu l'impression que tu aurais eu envie d'en parler, tu étais mal assuré, comme avant un examen, n'attendant qu'un mot de moi pour le faire. Mais je n'ai aucune envie de parler de tes angoisses sur le fait que ton mec vienne habiter chez toi. Ca ne m'a jamais concerné directement et je n'ai aucune envie que cela commence.

C'est bien, tu évolues:
Il fut un temps où tu aurais raconté ton histoire sans me demander mon avis et il fut un temps où cela m'aurait touché. A une époque, j'aurai été content de son déménagement pour être sur de ne plus avoir à vous croiser en allant au ciné ou en allant chercher mon pain. Cela fait des mois que je n'y ai plus pensé.
C'est bien, j'évolue, donc, moi aussi.




_* ah au fait, toi, émotif ? Tu sais si bien le cacher. Tu n'es émotif que quand on te surprend et en général, qu'on te blesse ou te fait peur. Là, je retrouve un petit garçon de 7 ans qui devait avoir peur dans le noir._


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Mars 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Niaiserie ou QI de moule, c'est pareil non ?



Chère Niaiserie,

Tu n'es pas mon égale. Non, tu ne l'es pas. Pourquoi ? Parce que. Pourquoi parce que ? Mais parce que ! Un point, c'est tout.

Signé *MADAME* *L*a *M*oule de la *C*uite ! 

PS : Farpaitement, j'ai une part ticule et un titre de nouiblesse !


----------



## Lalla (11 Mars 2008)

Toi,

J'aime bien quand tu penses que je crois à tes mensonges 

Je sais comment cela se finira. S'il te plaît, ne me prends pas pour plus bête que je ne le suis déjà.


Moi.


----------



## Aladdin Sane (11 Mars 2008)

Toi,
J'aime bien quand tu crois que je te mens alors qu'il n'en est rien.
Cela me donne une certitude. A force de chercher le mal partout et le détail qui pourrait me faire tomber, tu me forces à prendre de plus en plus de précautions. 
Finalement tu me connais bien peu.
Et sache une chose: le jour où je te tromperai vraiment, tu ne le sauras pas. 
Merci de m'avoir aidé à trouver les failles...

Moi


----------



## Amok (11 Mars 2008)

Vous,

Le fait que vous me donniez votre corps tous les deux n'engage en rien quoi que ce soit : je n'épouserai ni l'une, ni l'autre.

Moi.


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Mars 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Vous,
> 
> Le fait que vous me donniez votre corps tous les deux n'engage en rien quoi que ce soit : je n'épouserai ni l'une, ni l'autre.
> 
> Moi.



TouS les deux ou touTES les deux? Parce que si c'est tous les deux, tu ne peux effectivement pas en épouser, mais dans ce cas ce n'est pas "l'une"
:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> TouS les deux ou touTES les deux? Parce que si c'est tous les deux, tu ne peux effectivement pas en épouser, mais dans ce cas ce n'est pas "l'une"
> :mouais:



A Begle c'est possible.

edit: ah on me dit dans le micro que c'est plus possible. Au temps pour moi. Amok ne portera jamais d'alliance.


----------



## Amok (12 Mars 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> TouS les deux ou touTES les deux? Parce que si c'est tous les deux, tu ne peux effectivement pas en épouser, mais dans ce cas ce n'est pas "l'une"
> :mouais:



Si tu parles en même temps à un homme et une femme, tu dis "tous les deux", ou "toutes les deux" ?  



Khyu a dit:


> Au temps pour moi. Amok ne portera jamais d'alliance.



DocEvil m'en garde ! J'ai réussi jusqu'à présent à échapper a ce traquenard, ce n'est pas pour y tomber maintenant ! Comme le dit Audiart (par les voix de Jean Gabin Pierre Fresnay) dans "Les vieux de la vieille" : 

- "Avant je pensais que j'étais trop jeune, et maintenant je suis trop vieux"
- "En somme, c'est toujours l'âge qui t'a sauvé !"


----------



## Luc G (14 Mars 2008)

Amok a dit:


> DocEvil m'en garde ! J'ai réussi jusqu'à présent à échapper a ce traquenard, ce n'est pas pour y tomber maintenant !



T'es encore bien jeune pour dire ça  Personnellement, je me suis marié après 40 ans (mais je n'avais jamais dit que je ne me marierai pas ). Je propose un sondage pour trouver un témoin pour l'improbable futur mariage d'Amok  Mackie est jeune, il doit pouvoir ternir jusque là


----------



## alèm (15 Mars 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> Je propose _un sondage_ pour trouver un témoin pour l'improbable futur mariage d'Amok


Ne dirait-on pas plutôt des _fouilles_ en ce cas ? 



Luc G a dit:


> Mackie est jeune, il doit pouvoir _*ternir*_ jusque là



mackie n'est certes pas une lumière mais de là à dire qu'il *ternit* les choses&#8230;


----------



## Amok (15 Mars 2008)

alèm a dit:


> Ne dirait-on pas plutôt des _fouilles_ en ce cas ?



Si un jour je saute le pas et me retrouve devant Monsieur le Maire (ou Madame la Maire), je veillerais a ce que personne n'en soit témoin !  



Luc G a dit:


> Personnellement, je me suis marié après 40 ans



Là je dis : "Monsieur G"


----------



## alèm (15 Mars 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Si un jour je saute le pas et me retrouve devant Monsieur le Maire (ou Madame la Maire), je veillerais a ce que personne n'en soit témoin !



en même temps, je veux bien fermer les yeux pendant la cérémonie. Mais tu me payes au moins un bon verre ensuite


----------



## Amok (15 Mars 2008)

alèm a dit:


> en même temps, je veux bien fermer les yeux pendant la cérémonie. Mais tu me payes au moins un bon verre ensuite



Ah ca,,question picole, c'est autre chose ! Sans souci ! 
Ne serait-ce que pour oublier !


----------



## kisbizz (16 Mars 2008)

Cher J.

une fois de plus hier soir , pour rendre service a ton pere et a moi donc directement , on s'est encore revu ...et une fois de plus je le regrette .

Premier choc , ta degradation physique
Deuxieme choc , ta nouvelle copine 

Ta m.erde dans les veines n'etait pas suffisant ? 
Et ton copain il le sait lui qui est  est cette fille non, alors? il est ton copain ou quoi ???

La situation est deja tres compliqué comme cela , je ne veux pas me meler , je ne veux rien  savoir de plus , je sais meme trop et c'est pesant , tres ...

S'il te plait , ne viens pas me revoir en m'amenant cette fille lui offrir des cadeaux achetés chez moi , ne dit rien a ton pere , il me pose trop des questions lui et moi .... laissez moi en dehors de tout cela !!!

Je ferais quoi moi quand , toi qui es deja  tellement  fragile , cette fille finira par t'acherver ?
Comment on va te ramasser ? 
Comment je vais ramasser ton pere ? 

Je ne dira rien une fois de plus, une fois de plus je gardera tout pour moi ... 
et je me sens tres coupable meme si je ne suis pour rien


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2008)

Parfois, je voudrais te saucissonner.


----------



## Luc G (16 Mars 2008)

alèm a dit:


> mackie n'est certes pas une lumière mais de là à dire qu'il *ternit* les choses&#8230;


    Lapsus, o combien significatif 

Enfin, s'il peut ternir, c'est qu'il est brillant.  

PS pour Amok : il va fallor qu'il révise son code (civil, pénal, je n'en sais rien, je n'y connais rien en droit) mais pour un mariage, les témoins sont indispensables. C'est là que tu verras si tu as de vrais amis, discrets et tout


----------



## Sindanárië (17 Mars 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> mais pour un mariage, les témoins sont indispensables. C'est là que tu verras si tu as de vrais amis, discrets et tout



AH ? bof... aucun intérêt alors.. si il n'y a pas moyen de faire des animations comme dans les anciennes pubs Crunch... je vais décommander tiens... finalement c'est plus drôle les enterrements


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Mars 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Parfois, je voudrais te saucissonner.



Cher Monsieur Khuy,

C'est avec regret que nous ne pouvons accéder à votre commande dans les temps impartis. Toutefois, nous avons bien pris en compte ladite commande : 10 km de corde. Le manuel gratuit d'apprentissage du noeud marin est offert par la maison à nos meilleurs clients. Nous vous livrerons dans les plus brefs délais. Nous vous rappelons notre devise : "sur un bateau il n'y a qu'une seule corde : celle de la cloche, et qu'une seule ficelle : celle du saucisson" !

Votre dévoué fournisseur Monsieur Drisse.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Cher Monsieur Khuy,
> 
> C'est avec regret que nous ne pouvons accéder à votre commande dans les temps impartis. Toutefois, nous avons bien pris en compte ladite commande : 10 km de corde. Le manuel gratuit d'apprentissage du noeud marin est offert par la maison à nos meilleurs clients. Nous vous livrerons dans les plus brefs délais. Nous vous rappelons notre devise : "sur un bateau il n'y a qu'une seule corde : celle de la cloche, et qu'une seule ficelle : celle du saucisson" !
> 
> Votre dévoué fournisseur Monsieur Drisse.



Ma chère Tibo, 

Si vous pouviez joindre au kit un baïon comme préciser par M. BackCat ainsi qu'un gourdin pour le ravalement, mon escapade maritime n'en serai que plus réussie.
Merci pour l'attention que vous portez à ma commande.

Saucissonement,

Khyu deLaProutelaTideul.


----------



## Lalla (17 Mars 2008)

Toi,
Je ne suis pas partisane du complot universel, et je ne vois pas le mal partout. Loin de là.
Par contre, j'ai les pieds sur terre. Et, effectivement, je pense que la manipulation c'est ton domaine. Oh, ce n'est pas bien méchant... De la petite manipulation de comptoir. Mais cela a toujours remporté son lot de petits succès, non ? Et je me laisse faire volontiers, tant que j'y trouve quelque intérêt. 
Mais depuis quelques temps je ne le vois plus, l'intérêt. Tu as senti n'est-ce pas ? Alors tu as mis les bouchées doubles à coup de promesses bidons et de mots bien placés.
Tu penses me connaître? Je pense que je vaux mieux que ça. Et que je suis un peu plus complexe que dans ton idée.
Après? C'est prévisible. Ce sera de ma faute, je n'aurai pas su "saisir la chance que le destin m'a donné". Comme c'est triste... Mais c'est trop clisché !!!  Tu n'oseras quand même pas me la sortir celle-là ? Si ? Tu m'excuseras si je ris.

Je te laisse maintenant,


Moi.


----------



## Sindanárië (18 Mars 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Ma chère Tibo,
> 
> Si vous pouviez joindre au kit un baïon comme préciser par M. BackCat ainsi qu'un gourdin pour le ravalement, mon escapade maritime n'en serai que plus réussie.
> Merci pour l'attention que vous portez à ma commande.
> ...



OUéééé... on vas être débarrassés de Jaipatoukompri


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> OUéééé... on vas être débarrassés de Jaipatoukompri



Fais vite une peinture, ça se vendra bien.


----------



## Craquounette (19 Mars 2008)

Il y a quelques jours M. et aujourd'hui toi. C'est étrange. Cela faisait 13 ans que je ne l'avais pas revu, toi un peu moins, 4 ans ? Oui je pense, 4 ans... C'était juste après l'accident, tu me l'as dit. 2-3 mots échangés dans cette rue glaciale malgré le soleil. Ni toi, ni moi n'avions le temps pour un café. Ta vie, la mienne. 
"Tu vas bien ?" "Ca fait un bail..." Quelques silences, des regards... Je n'ai pas vraiment eu besoin de répondre à ta première question. Tu me connais. Malgré les années qui ont filé tu lis toujours en moi comme dans un livre ouvert. Toujours aussi déstabilisant.
C'est drôle, il y a quelques jours, j'ai pensé à la longue lettre que je t'avais écrite il y a quelques années. Tu étais en Espagne pour un stage. Tu t'en souviens ? Je peux même encore te dire d'où je l'ai écrite, du PinkFloyd en fond, assise sur un lit, blottie dans un coin, un stylo Caran d'Ache bleu, du papier à lettres blanc... Depuis combien de temps n'y avais-je pas pensé ? Longtemps... Très longtemps... Peut-être depuis le jour où je me suis construit une carapace pour me protéger? Des fentes sont apparues ces derniers temps... Je t'en aurais bien parlé mais non, ce n'était ni le lieu, ni le moment...
"Prends soin de toi... Tu en as le droit..."
Je vais essayer, je te le promets.


----------



## l'écrieur (20 Mars 2008)

Cher Staphylococcus Aureus

Si je te dis "cher", ce n'est pas tant que tu me ruines, notre système de santé est encore un peu efficace. Non, c'est que, à quarante ans passés, tu trouves toujours en moi l'hôte merveilleux que j'étais déjà dans mon enfance, preuve que le temps n'altère pas ma beauté fulgurante.
Cela faisait pourtant longtemps que tu n'avais pas décidé de me coloniser en grappes innombrables, comme dit la biologiste de la rue de la Loge.
Rappelle-toi. Lorsque je n'étais encore qu'un enfant, tu es entré une première fois, sans que l'on sache comment. C'est peut-être bien toi qui a empêché le fonctionnement du vaccin que l'on m'a administré contre la coqueluche, et qui m'a valu de transmettre ce petit bijou de maladie à ma s&#339;ur nouvellement née, tandis que je n'avais moi-même pas cinq ans.
Ce fut, en tout cas, une réussite, et le début d'une glorieuse réputation d'immuno-dépression et d'absence de réponse à toute une famille de bactéries dont tu es l'astre le plus brillant.
J'ai pu ainsi goûter, durant de longues années, aux délices des infections par streptocoques A, tes gentils cousins, qui, non contents de travailler régulièrement à l'inflammation de mon système O.R.L., avaient trouvé l'ingénieux moyen de se fixer régulièrement sur mes articulations antérieures, me clouant au lit des semaines entières, pendant que mes petits camarades profitaient gaiement des joies du printemps campagnard.
T'en souviens-tu, de ces années ? Tu étais là quand je me suis réveillé trop tôt, le jour de l'ablation ratée de mes amygdales ? J'étais assis sur le gros balèze qui m'avait chloroformé, et pendant que je pionçais artificiellement, ce grand couillon de chirurgien s'énervait sur mes cavités spongieuses, sans parvenir à les trancher. J'ai ouvert les yeux, cet imbécile avait encore ses ciseaux dans ma bouche.
Tu sais que les réveils agressifs de ce genre sont des facteurs de bien-être, pour toi ?
Oui, tu sais. Tu m'as toujours aimé, hein ?
J'ai réussi, à force de volonté, à produire des anti-corps corrects contre tes cousins les streptocoques. Ça m'a bouffé mon adolescence, et mes rêves de gloire sportive.
Mais toi,  non. Tu me résistes. Là, tu t'es fixé dans mes intestins. Comment ? On ne sait pas. Par opportunisme. Tu n'es pas un SARM, une de ces souches qui pullulent dans les hôpitaux, et qui m'envahirait par dés&#339;uvrement ou proximité. Non, tu es juste amoureux de moi. Alors tu t'installes, prolifères, développes ta gamme entérotoxigène, et comme tu es joueur, tu me balances un petit syndrome de Ritter, histoire que je me décide à te combattre sérieusement.
Que veux-tu, je suis un peu couillon. À cause de toi, j'ai une résistance trompeuse à la douleur. Et l'eau de mon pays est tellement pourrie que je ne m'inquiète jamais de mes troubles intestinaux. Alors forcément, j'ai mis un peu de temps à t'apercevoir.

La partie va être serrée, mon pote. Là, on est en monothérapie. Si l'antibiogramme donne d'autres indications, on fourbira d'autres missiles, mon toubib et moi. Et s'il faut que je chie dans un pot en verre tous les mois, que je me bourre de ferments lactiques et de levures toute ma vie, ou que je sois cobaye pour des cultures de streptomyces  pour t'empêcher de revenir, je le ferai, tête de n&#339;ud.


----------



## Lalla (20 Mars 2008)

Chère Vie,

Au risque de paraître vulgaire, permettez-moi tout-de-même de vous dire que parfois vous êtes une sacrée péripatéticienne!


Moi


----------



## CouleurSud (20 Mars 2008)

En haut, à gauche, je lis : "Répondre à la discussion"

Donc, chère discussion, 

J'espère que tu te portes au mieux
Je me permets de te souhaiter, à toi et aux tiens, une bonne santé

Et surtout, une bonne continuation

Bien à toi


----------



## kisbizz (21 Mars 2008)

cher chocolat

je viens de t'avaler avec ces 2 patisseries .... les dernieres  .... elles etaient exquises , finement legeres , raffinés , digne de la reputation du lieu d'où elle proviennent....mais cette fois je n'ai pas eu ce plaisir de les détruires en un éclair pour me régaler.

tu es rentré en force  dans ma vie il y a 1 an , je n'ai pas avalé grand chose d'autre que toi , sous toutes les formes : tu as eté mon principal repas ... oubliant tres souvent le reste .

Mes repas a base excusivement  des gateaux , nutella , glaces , crepes , muffins , beignets et similaires vont prendre fin  .... avec toi je n'ai pas grossis , tu as eté un excellent et delicieux compagnon...mais tu comprends , je dois me separer de toi ....pour toujours 

Je lui as  dit adieu sur un gros mensonge , il le fallait pour l'eloigner  definitivement ...
et je m'eloigne  aussi de toi , je dois  reapprendre a m'alimenter  normalment .




ps: demain je t'ammene au boulot , je vais t'offrir a mes clients qui seront surement ravies


----------



## CouleurSud (21 Mars 2008)

Ma chère H

Je me souviens de nos rencontres
Lumineuses et chaleureuses
Prudemment, nous ne nous donnions jamais rendez-vous
Nous avions des amis communs qui le faisaient à notre place
Mais quand nos chaînes chimiques venaient en affinité
Le monde changeait de rythme

Il y a si longtemps que tu as disparu de mon horizon
Bien sûr, cest moi qui ai décidé de rompre
Pour ne plus avoir mal quand tu nétais plus là
Pour briser des chaînes trop lourdes
Pour retrouver la légèreté des choses
Dautres rythmes

Mais je sais que tu as trouvé dautres amis
Qui, comme moi, attendaient les changements de rythme
Peut-être danseront-ils longtemps avec toi
Jusquà léclipse de leurs vies


----------



## Craquounette (23 Mars 2008)

Chère Dame Nature,

Par cette lettre, je tenais juste à vous rappeler que nous sommes le 23 mars, donc au printemps. Apparemment, vous avez oublié de tourner quelques pages de votre agenda et croyez être encore en hiver si j'en crois la neige qui tombe depuis 3 jours.
Certes cela enrobe la nature dans un doux manteau blanc, les bruits sont cotonneux. Certes il n'y a pas eu beaucoup de neige cet hiver et que cela rend joyeux les enfants. Vive les bonhommes de neige, les glissades, les parties de luge. Certes les skieurs pourront s'adonner encore quelques semaines à leur sport préféré... Mais si vous saviez ce que cela me gonfle de devoir déblayer la neige pendant plus d'une heure pour pouvoir sortir de mon garage et ceci depuis 3 jours!!!!!!!!!!

Sur ce, j'espère que votre petite crise n'était que passagère et qu'un retour à la normale est prévu pour demain!

Merci


----------



## Lalla (23 Mars 2008)

Chère Dame Nature,

Je crois savoir que je ne suis pas la seule à venir me plaindre auprès de vous  ...

Effectivement, vos derniers caprices ne sauraient contenter l'entier de la population. Surtout pas les citadins car ils ne sont jamais contents et ne savent que râler, etc... Certes. Mais sachez, Dame Nature, que vos petites incartades neigeuses sont d'autant plus difficiles à tolérer lorsqu'un peu plus bas sur la carte, certains s'offrent déjà leur nouvelle terrasse pour l'été en allant faire leurs courses dans le magasin Ingmar©...  Vraiment, cessez ce petit jeu immédiatement  ! Ou alors mieux...   Pour rire changer la tendance... Pourquoi pas -3°C dans le Sud avec la neige et 15° avec du mistral dans le Nord, hein ?

Pensez-y, vous êtes sur la bonne voie...

Bien à vous,

M.


----------



## Lalla (2 Avril 2008)

Cher F.,
Deux ans jour pour jour que tu as échappé à la mort que tu as voulu te donner.
Tu tes raté et cest tant mieux. 
Je ne sais pas ce que la vie serait devenue sans toi. Je préfère ne pas y penser... Désormais cest au jour le jour, on compose. Et cest bien comme ça. Ne te pose pas de questions, continue à avancer comme tu le fais, je suis fière de toi !

Je taime.

M.


----------



## Holmes (3 Avril 2008)

Une douce et agréable journée. Juste une journée bien. Rien à y changer. Un ciel bleu.
Une route où se perdre. Du vent. Des regards. Des silences. Douceur au propre et au figuré. 
De la poussière. Rouler. Un bouquin. Un verre. Grignotage. Un film. Toi...

Cette journée-là était vraiment bien.Même la fin. Surtout la fin...

Merci.


----------



## Lalla (9 Avril 2008)

Cher Papi,
Voilà c'est fini. Tu nous a pris par surprise...
Je te remercie pour les superbes souvenirs que tu me laisses et je suis heureuse d'avoir pu te dire "au revoir" (comme c'est cynique) vendredi. Je ne sais pas si on se reverra un jour, en attendant sache que tu es le bienvenu en visite dans mes rêves, quand tu veux!
Je t'embrasse et je t'aime

Ta petite fille


----------



## Craquounette (10 Avril 2008)

Chers voisins,

Il y a un peu moins d'une année vous avez adopté un chat. Depuis plusieurs mois, cette boule de poils squatte régulièrement mon salon, mes genoux, ma cuisine. Je ne m'en plains pas, loin de là. Quelques calins, un gros ronronnage, une 'tite gamelle et monsieur le chat retourne vivre sa vie de chat. Indépendant, curieux et malin...

Depuis bientôt 2 semaines, son oeil coule, est rouge, est pratiquement fermé. Il ne doit plus voir grand chose. Ce soir, le petit matou est revenu. Les deux yeux sont touchés. Je les lui ai nettoyés mais je doute que cela le soignera. Peut-être pourriez-vous passer chez un vétérinaire non? Nous sommes à la campagne je le concède et les chats ne sont pas traités, chouchoutés comme ailleurs. Mais vous, vous avez fait le choix d'aller chercher ce petit chaton. Il n'est pas venu tout seul chez vous. Vous en êtes responsables. Alors faites un effort et passez chez  le véto...

Merci


----------



## Lila (11 Avril 2008)

[HS ON]...quand on sait ce que font les suisses aux chats.....[HS OFF]  

Chères vacances,
j'ai beaucoup aimé votre arrivée impromptue. Vous avez débarqué avec vos jours prometteurs, pleins de cartes postales étalées sur ma table, des billets de transport plein les poches et  un discours racoleur comme au temps des meilleurs bonimenteurs de foire.
J'ai tout gobé. 
Sauf que bien sûr la réalité n'est jamais la fiction que vous vendez. 
Faites-moi donc penser la prochaine fois à regarder en bas du contrat les lignes écrites en petit.
Je ne vous salue pas.


----------



## kisbizz (12 Avril 2008)

Cher Momo,

depuis quand on se connnait ? 2 ans environ  ?

Petit a petit t'es rentré dans mes habitudes , d'abord avec tes petits signes timides , puis tout doucement on est allé plus loin que un simple bonjour....

Tu etait là , reconfortant avec ton doux sourire , avec ton "courage sa ira mieux demain" ....
Tu etait là en cas de besoin , un signe de main et voilà que tu t'arretais pret a rendre service ...

Tu etait une "creme" d'homme , la gentillesse personifié ...

Tu vas manquer , a moi , a tes collegues qui ne vont pas bien depuis mercredi et a ta famille .
Tu va nous manquer terriblement , t'oublier ne sera pas facile .

Je t'embrasse une derniere fois


----------



## La mouette (17 Avril 2008)

Salut Ex,

T'es loin d'être un Saint, mais je dois te dire , que finalement, je te remercie.
Pas que j'apprécie plus, aujourd'hui, les mesquineries de hier, pas que je sois plus sage grâce à toi, pas que tu sois rentré dans mon coeur, mais simplement parce que sans ta stupidité, ta lâcheté, tes combines à deux balles, je n'aurais sans doute jamais sauté le pas.

C'est tout, *merci* mon salaud, ça m'arrache le gueule de te le dire, mais je voulais juste que tu saches, que finalement, et sans doute sans le vouloir, tu as réussi à faire quelque chose de bien .

Mouette


----------



## NED (19 Avril 2008)

Salut et byebye le moustique.....

Tu aurais du faire gaffe de ne pas passer devant mon fils qui jouait avec sa raquette de tennis.
Il y a des destins comme ça, on y peut rien.


----------



## teo (19 Avril 2008)

Bonjour à toi et à ton arrivée dans ce joli monde, ta tête a l'air bien faite, la tige dure et bien dressée, tu as le teint frais, la blancheur de l'ivoire, ça ne durera pas, à mon avis, même pas jusqu'à l'inauguration officielle habituelle mais ce n'est pas grave, tu me fais du bien à l'&#339;il, bientôt avec tes frères et s&#339;urs, aux narines.

Merci petit brin, pour tes premières clochettes sur les hauteurs de la grande ville


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2008)

Et comme chacun sait, une tige dure et bien dressée, c'est important.


----------



## kasarus (20 Avril 2008)

Salut à toi, toi qui n'est plus
Salut à toi, toi qui avait des envies, des convictions peut-être...
Salut à toi, toi qui était allée manifester en soutien sincère à tes profs ou en étant manipulée par d'obscurs personnages.
Salut à toi, toi qui a rencontré la mort un matin ensoleillé dans notre belle ville de Paris.
Tu riais, discutais, pensais, insouciante jeune fille...
Après tout, le lycée, les manifs c'est la fête, on rencontre des tas de gens, il n'y a pas cours, on se sent libre,
Seulement, la chaussée n'a pas de loi, pas de coeur...
Un conducteur, ayant des envies, des convictions sûrement, qui s'était sûrement dit, je passe quand même ils se pousseront.
Et ils se sont poussés, tous sauf toi.
Et tu t'es retrouvée seule entourée d'amis mais, seule, tu es partie.

Je ne te connais pas, je ne t'ai sûrement jamais vue, mais je me prends à t'imaginer, riante, dans   ce si beau quartier de Paris qu'est le Marais.
Tu resteras une image blonde,brune peut-être, rousse aussi, toi qui n'est plus,
Salut à toi.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2008)

proche de l'anéantissement et comme épuisés
ces restes d'une matière ensevelie se perdaient 
dans la connivence du jour qui finissait.

venait le soir 
et son cortège funèbre de figures en détresse.


----------



## Aladdin Sane (21 Avril 2008)

Qu'y a-t-il de plus insupportable?
L'attente ou le fait de savoir déjà que tu ne répondras pas?
Reste l'espoir. Cet infime rayon de lumière sur la vie.
Et le temps qui joue pour ou contre moi.
Va savoir...


----------



## Holmes (3 Mai 2008)

2 nuits que tu n'es pas là. 2 nuits que je dors. 2 nuits que je n'ai plus d'insomnie.
2 matins où je me lève avec le sourire.
2 jours que je revis. 2 jours que j'apprivoise ma solitude. 2 jours que je me sens bien.

Si j'avais le moindre doute sur ma décision, il s'est envolé. Les prochaines semaines ne vont pas être faciles, mais pour une fois, je vois de la lumière où bout de ce tunnel.


----------



## l'écrieur (12 Mai 2008)

Espèce de petite enfoirée de batarde de bactérie en grappe.
Je sais que tu es là.
Je te sens.
Je sais bien que j'ai remporté une victoire, et pas la guerre.
Mais puisque tu m'as l'air joueuse, tu vas apprendre que je le suis aussi.
Round 1
L'écrieur 1 - SA 0

2ème round.
Prépare-toi à prendre ta pilée.


----------



## iNannoussa (12 Mai 2008)

chère amie, 
Ça fait deux ans que ça dure!! T'en as pas marre de te faire autant d'illusions? T'en as pas marre de me pousser à te dire que tu n'as rien à te reprocher? Parce que moi, j'en ai marre de devoir te consoler alors que je devrais te sermonner, j'en ai marre de devoir te comprendre alors que je devrais être outrée!
Est ce que tu comptes te rendre compte que ça ne collera jamais entre vous ou est ce que tu vas continuer à souffrir et à croire que lui aussi, il souffre? NON, il n'en souffre pas!! 
Ne vois tu pas que tu lui donnes tout, absolument tout alors que lui il ne donne rien de rien! Comment tu oses me dire qu'il en a fait, des sacrifices??? De quoi tu parles?? Quand est ce que tu es devenue si aveugle?? 
A chaque fois que je te vois, que je le vois, j'ai envie d'aller lui parler, de lui dire que s'il a réussi à t'hypnotiser, à faire de toi ce qu'il veut, eh bien il n'a pas réussi à me faire croire à son jeu... mais je n'ose pas car je sais qu'il en profitera pour susciter ton soutien encore et encore et qu'il n'en sortira qu'encore plus "pauvre" à tes yeux ..
Pourquoi tu l'aimes autant???? 

 (Si seulement je réussis à lui dire ça un jour!! Ça arrangerait  beaucouuuuup de choses)


----------



## Aladdin Sane (13 Mai 2008)

Toi qui ne sait jamais faire un compliment sans un "mais" après
Toi qui sait toujours tout mieux que tout le monde
Toi qui classe le monde en deux catégories: ceux qui sont contre toi et ceux qui ne méritent pas ton intérêt
Toi qui ne sait pas vivre sans échafauder des théories sur le mal qui t'entoure
Toi qui fait tout ce qu'il faut pour m'éloigner de plus en plus

Tu me fais c.hier.
Mais grave...


----------



## Lila (13 Mai 2008)

Chère collègue,
comment te dire ........
Comment te dire que tu es aussi moche que tu es conne.
Comment te demander de rentrer tes dents de requin qui rayent le parquet de mon bureau.
Comment te demander gentiment, sans exploser ta face de cul, d'enlever tes grôles de mes arpions.
Comment te dire que ton regard est aussi vif que celui d'une truie. Hommage à la truie qui elle au moins a une utilité.
Comment te dire que ta présence physique me procure les mêmes impressions visuelles et sensitives qu'une méduse.
Pourrais-tu enfin voir à quel point ce que tu prends pour un "style" vestimentaire n'est qu'un exact mélange de tous les mauvais goûts existant.
Comment te faire comprendre que t'es pas la lumière incarnée et que seuls tes gros seins lourds et diformes sont à la même hauteur que ton cul et ton intelligence ....c'est-à-dire très près du sol.
Comment ai-je pu te laisser me dire en réunion que j'avais mauvais caractère sans broncher ? 

...Sûrement parce que le calme que j'ai gardé à ce moment là sera mon meilleur alibi quand, entre 4 yeux (dont les deux tiens globuleux et porcins), je te dirai tout cela....

...en toute amitié !


----------



## Craquounette (14 Mai 2008)

Non rien finalement...


----------



## Lila (19 Mai 2008)

Chers gamin,
te rends-tu compte à quel point tu condenses à toi seul toutes mes peurs les plus profondes ?
Combien ton existence même remet en cause les certitudes que j'ai pu et pourrai avoir sur la mienne. 
Tout ce dont je croyais ne plus avoir peur pour moi et que je crois avoir peur pour toi.
Mesures-tu, du haut de ta juvénile et éxhubérente insoucience, la puissance et le pouvoir que tu as sur moi.
Le présent de ton attention, de ce sentiment d'admiration, d'amour ou de colère que tes yeux m'envoient sont à chaque fois des mondes à porter sur mes épaules. Une opportunité de me dépasser ou l'occasion de me perdre à jamais.
Mon fils, attends encore un peu avant de devenir un homme...
Je n'ai pas tout compris de l'enfant que j'étais.


----------



## Lalla (21 Mai 2008)

Comme vous êtes triste !
Sil y a bien quelque chose qui me fait horreur, ce sont les faux-semblants.
Vous êtes idiot. Vous êtes vide. Vous êtes très certainement un peu malade aussi. Stupidité et la maladie font rarement bon ménage. Cest étrange, on ne vous demande rien, mais vous réussissez toujours à nous parler de vous. De vos malheurs banals comme ils nous en arrivent à chacun, nous savons tout. Avec vous léchange nexiste pas car vous pensez que tout vous est dû. Il ny a que votre avis qui vous intéresse. Pourtant vous prétendez haïr la race humaine dont vous en êtes dépendant. Tiens, cest original...
Pauvre de vous, vous êtes incapable daimer quiconque. Vous ne savez pas ce que vous manquez. Certes, il faut de la mesure et de la parcimonie comme pour tous plaisirs (lhistoire a trop souvent montré que lissue des abus passionnés est souvent catastrophique). Oh, vous devez posséder quelques « amis ». Mais oui, ceux que vous choisissez précautionneusement non parce que cela vous fait du bien dêtre avec eux (pour une fois que loccasion de vous faire plaisir sincèrement se présentait), mais parce que cela fait bien dêtre avec eux ! Hélas cela ne fonctionne pas. Votre petit manège est transparent et vous nen restez pas moins risible. Vous jugez, vous parlez, vous gesticulez, vous monopolisez. Ou vous essayez du moins, dans des comédies grotesques, à force de grandiloquence et de longs discours sur lincommensurable difficulté de lêtre. A vous entendre, être « vous » est la pire des malencontres et en même temps le plus beau des cadeaux. Mais votre drame cest que vous passez pour un raté ou un rigolo, au mieux. Pourtant, malgré vos efforts désespérés, vous transpirez linsécurité par tous les pores. Vous pensez avoir manqué votre vocation et paradoxalement vous pensez être bien au-delà de cette humanité crasse que vous exécrez et néanmoins vous colle à la peau. Acceptez cette ignoble condition humaine ou maudissez-la, changez le monde si vous vous en croyez capable, mais par pitié, TAISEZ-VOUS !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2008)

Salut p'tit con,
Je me permet, tu m'excuses, j't'aime bien, tu le sais, mais avec tes cheveux gras, ton acné, tes fringues trop grandes dans lesquelles tu flottes et tes idées de même, comme une sorte de Che de supermarché - la révolution mais sans bouger de ton canapé, tu vois...
Ouais, je sais - vieux con, c'est ça ? Bourgeois...
Tu n'y croyais pas, tu ne voulais pas, pas toi, tu pensais pouvoir échapper à ça. Et finalement non. Tu es devenu moi, c'est comme ça.
Pas la peine de gueuler, si ça ne te plaît pas, fallait devenir quelqu'un d'autre, mon gars !

( Sinon, tu sais, j'ai foiré à peu près tout ce dont tu révais...
Désolé.
Pas tant que ça en vrai - quand je vois à quel point tu es mal dans ta peau et moi bien dans la mienne, je me dis que je n'ai pas tant foiré que ça. )

Ce serait marrant de pouvoir se croiser, en vrai, tu ne crois pas ? - tu me foutrais au poteau et je te foutrais bien quelques coups de pied au cul, pour commencer.
Après, on pourrait discuter.
On inviterait d'autres nous, le mioche gueulard sur le perron, le bouffeur de livre au fond de la classe, pourquoi pas le bedonnant à cheveux blancs qu'on finira bien par devenir un jour - tu verrais comme il ressemble à Papa, celui là !
Ce serait marrant - un peu flippant, peut-être.
Ouais.
Assez flippant.

Je t'écris à toi plus qu'aux autres parce que, je ne sais pourquoi, j'ai une tendresse particulière pour toi.
Je n'ai pas de conseil à te donner, non, ni les numéros du loto, tiens - tu vois, tout n'a pas changé, j'ai toujours la mémoire aussi vérolée.

Rien à te dire - sinon que je t'aime bien.
Voilà.
Petit con, va !


----------



## CouleurSud (21 Mai 2008)

Je ne sais pas à quoi tu ressembles aujourd'hui

A une bimbo décorticalisée
A une normalienne surcorticalisée

Comment tu t'habilles
Ce que sont les couleurs des murs que tu longes
Ce que tu aimes
Et ceux que tu aimes

Non, je ne sais pas
Tu sais, je m'en fous
Enfin, juste un peu...

Je ne sais même pas si tu es brune ou blonde

Toi qui n'est pas née


----------



## l'écrieur (24 Mai 2008)

Ça fait trois ans.
Déjà trois ans.
Tu ne me manques pas. Tu es seulement là, aux confins de ma conscience.
Comme depuis trois ans, je ne suis pas arrivé à travailler, ce jour-là.
Mais je n'ai plus besoin d'être seul avec toi, comme avant.
J'ai remonté ton cairn, cet hiver. C'était une belle journée, pleine de soleil.
Mardi aussi, c'était une belle journée, pleine de soleil.


----------



## Amok (25 Mai 2008)

Tu sais, j'en ai connu des connes dans ma vie. Sous toutes leurs formes, et des formes différentes, crois moi que vu de côté des mecs, il y en a. Mais jamais, jamais, je n'avais rencontré aussi peu d'intelligence. Mes amis me diront "c'est pas grave, laisse tomber, ignore". Oui, c'est vrai. Mais face à la vraie bêtise, noire et sans fond, à l'absence de réflexion, de compréhension basique, j'ai du mal. Sûrement parce que j'attends plus des femmes que des hommes. Tu es encore plus bête qu'un homme et crois moi : c'est pas simple. Ca nécessite un don, un vrai. 
C'est idiot ; il est stupide de vouloir expliquer à quelqu'un de pas très malin qu'il n'est pas très malin, justement. Et moi je persiste. Je suis aussi bête que toi : j'aimerais que tu comprennes que tu es idiote, Justement. Juste pour que tu en tiennes compte, et que tu changes. Combat perdu d'avance. Je n'ai pas la prétention d'avoir la vérité absolue, crois moi. Si je parles de ton Q.I qui ne décolle que difficilement de 0,2, c'est objectif. T'es pas maline, c'est un fait. Accepte le. Nous naissons tous avec une base. Il y a des tas de gens imbitables qui sont malins, et cela ne les rends pas plus sympas à mes yeux. Mais au moins ils savent se situer : ils sont emmerdeurs, ca leur plait, et voilà. Toi tu es idiote, et tu ne le sais pas. Merde, pourquoi as tu croisée ma route ? Pourquoi suis-je si stupide de m'intéresser encore a tes conneries ? Parce que je sais qu'au fond tu n'es pas méchante, volontairement ? Parce que tu es sensible ? Ce n'est pas une raison, ca. Regarde tes amies. Une sensible mais aimant à galères (c'en est même une référence) : un plan foireux, et c'est pour elle, l'autre salope et tellement imbue d'elle même que c'est probablement pour ca qu'elle plait aux mecs : ils veulent juste la baiser pour lui montrer qu'elle n'est bonne qu'a ca. il n'y a que toi et elle pour ne pas le comprendre, et qu'elle pour s'en vanter. Plaire au mecs, être respectable, ce n'est pas juste écarter les jambes pour tendre la cellulite. C'est déclencher l'admiration. Putain de génération : vous êtes nul(les) : à peine capables d'ouvrir un bouquin, un vocabulaire de 3 mots, souvent mal utilisés, d'ailleurs, et le cervelet si peu habitué à fonctionner qu'il est à peine concurrentiel à celui d'un molusque.

Tu veux que je dise ? Ce qui me fait mal en toi, c'est l'humain. J'ai honte d'être comme toi. Je ne te pardonne pas d'avoir honte, parfois, d'être hétéro.


----------



## Lalla (28 Mai 2008)

Espèce de vieux c.o.n!
Ouais j'étais à 7h58 dans la buanderie en train d'enlever mes affaires encore mouillées. A 8h c'est ton tour. "Ah non c'est pas possible, faut s'arranger!" Et ton crâne chauve et luisant fracassé contre l'escalier, c'est un arrangement? Tu vois bien que je suis en train d'enlever mes affaires! Une fois, ça arrive une fois et tu gueules? Comment veux-tu que je m'arrange avec une lessive toutes les trois semaines? Moi j'ai une vie active, tu vois... et quand je bosse le matin, comment veux-tu que je fasse? Evidemment, toi tu as trois slips (un par semaine) alors ça ne te prend pas trop de temps... Aaah ça t'a surpris que la jeune dame elle réagisse, hein ? Comme je te l'ai aboyé, dans deux mois je suis partie et tu pourras te rattraper sur le(la) suivant(e)! Alors pour le moment tu te la coinces!
Et tu sais quoi ? Tu pues!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2008)

M. Entité de la chose,

Oui, on ne dort pas. On attend. 
Ce futur est entre tes mains quelque part. On théorise, on stratège à donf du slip de mami, on a chaud aussi. Tu n'as pas de pitié. Tu imposes ton rythme merdique au temps qui stagne. 
On est objet. Passif extérieurement, actif entre les deux tempes. 
Ca boue. Au moins la palme des oeufs durs. 
Avec ton sourire vicieux, tu apportes la mayonnaise pour relever cette fade plâtrée de neurones. 
On bénie ton existence comme on crache sur ton monument; amer reproduction d'un palais en marbre usé recouvert de lianes épineuses et de mousses asphyxiantes.
Tu nous pourries pour un moment, pi' une pause, pi' ça repart; jusqu'à ce que tu nous aies bouffé le palpitant plus palpitant. 

Non. Franchement. Tu nous les brises. On a mal.

Allez zou, nique moi encore une fois, bien acide, avec du gravier, verre et piment.


----------



## Craquounette (3 Juin 2008)

Chère Madame la Rumeur,

Une nouvelle fois je croise votre chemin. Jusqu'à maintenant vous n'aviez touché qu'à ma vie privée dira-t-on, et je vous avoue, j'ai toujours bien ri en vous écoutant. J'ai eu de la chance, vous ne m'avez jamais nuit . Tout était toujours faux, mais vous avez eu le mérite de m'amuser.

Là, vous vous en prenez à ma vie professionnelle. Pendant combien de temps comptez-vous courir ? Ne pourriez-vous pas céder votre place aux certitudes, aux faits ? Je préférerais pour être franche.

"Il paraîtrait que...." "Tu savais que... ?" "On m'a dit que..." Je vous ai assez entendu!

Allez Messieurs les hauts-placés, chassez la rumeur, et ayez le courage de nous dire ce que vous nous réservez. Cela sera beaucoup plus simple pour tout le monde honnêtement.


----------



## toys (10 Juin 2008)

bonjours a toi.

je suis désolé, je t'es fait chier pendant des mois et des mois, je suis passer au moins 2 fois par jours, et j'ai eu des question a la con.

mais ne t'en fait pas tout est fini je vais retourné a mes premiers amours, ma zenitude.

et promis je viendrais te voir histoire de boire un café ou bien discuter le bout de gras.

bisous a toi


----------



## Amok (10 Juin 2008)

toys a dit:


> le bout de gras.



Un peu de respect pour ton ex, damned !  
D'autant que c'est le petit nom que j'ai donné à Patoch', alors c'est ©.


----------



## Craquounette (10 Juin 2008)

Nous nous connaissions sans vraiment nous connaître. Tu es mon "p'tit cousin". Nous nous voyions à Noël, aux mariages, aux enterrements... Et là, c'est au tien que je vais devoir aller.
Tu viens de finir tes examens, tu les as réussis. Mais à quoi ça sert maintenant...
Comment est-ce arrivé ? Peut-être que nous ne le saurons jamais. J'espère juste que tu n'as pas souffert...

Je garderai de toi le souvenir d'un p'tit gars sympa et intéressant. Je me souviens d'une journée de vendanges il y a 6-7 ans. Tu m'as expliqué pendant tout l'après-midi les légendes de "la Grotte", ses spécificités géologiques...

De où tu es, donne un peu de courage et de force à ton p'tit frère et ta p'tite soeur... 

Merde... c'est tout le temps trop jeune pour mourir, mais là, 18 ans, c'est vraiment trop jeune...

S.


----------



## l'écrieur (11 Juin 2008)

Cher con.

Je vais pas te dire grand chose de , dans cette lettre morte. Je garde le gros pour te le dire en face, parce que maintenant, je peux.
Je voulais juste te dire ici que la justice nous a rendu raison. Et que je vais faire en sorte que toi, pauvre vieil égoïste irresponsable qui fut mon patron pendant si longtemps, et qui n'en avait rien à foutre, tu paies l'intégralité des dégâts, que tu subisses l'opprobre de tes pairs, que tu sois, maintenant, celui qu'on va montrer du doigt.
Chacun son tour.

Quant à toi, qui un moment t'es toi même surnommé mon frère, et qui m'a laissé tomber dès qu'il t'a fallu assumer tes responsabilités, tu t'en tires bien. Tu n'es encore une fois responsable de rien, officiellement. Mais ne te fais pas d'illusion. On va se charger de charger ta barque, et c'est toi qui va te faire griller, comme tu me l'as dit sur un ton menaçant il y a quelques temps.
Ça va être facile. Après ton épisode de paragon de l'autre escroc démasqué, il n'y aura plus qu'à compléter le tableau.
Couard. 
Lâche.
Faux frère.

C'est le seul hommage que je te rends : "les faux-culs paieront".


----------



## alèm (11 Juin 2008)

cher frère, 

je préfère tes sourires
réserve-moi un verre de ce que tu sais.
je viens dès que j'ai le temps de passer une nuit à discuter avec toi

truly yours


----------



## kasarus (11 Juin 2008)

Hier, j'ai perdu un ami...
En était-ce un?

je l'ai cru.

Apparemment, il ne s'intéresse qu'à lui.

J'espère que tu t'apercevras de ton erreur.

Les personnes ne sont pas qu'un moyen d'arriver à ses fins.

Je suis dégoûté par autant de mesquinerie.

J'en suis désolé pour toi.

Tu as essayé de m'écarter d'une personne qui m'est très chère, j'ai failli venir te voir le soir même, avec toute la rage qui peut me caractériser quand je suis en colère.

Je me suis retenu, par la pensée de ce qu'en penserait cette fille.

Malgré ton intention de nous faire du mal, elle t'a aidé.

Elle m'a aidé aussi, en m'apprenant le pardon.

Je te pardonne, mais te méprise dorénavant.

Tout compte fait, je vais lui dire.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2008)

Salut.

Si nous faisions une pause ?
Non ?
Non, je vois bien que non.

Ouais, je sais, ce n'est pas conscient chez toi.

Mais, je suis épuisé, tu sais, vidé.
Bien sûr que tu le sais.
Evidemment...

Je ne sais plus quoi faire - j'ai essayé de hurler, j'ai essayé de m'en foutre, j'ai essayé d'en parler avec toi, j'ai essayé tous les trucs de l'autre pète-sec à la télé...
J'ai peut-être trop essayé, j'ai dû un peu te paumer en route.

C'est ça ?

Je ne sais pas.
Ca doit être un truc dans ce goût là.

Et maintenant ?
Qu'est-ce qu'on fait maintenant ?
Maintenant, je ne sais pas, mais dans quinze ans, tu pourras aller brailler à de parfaits inconnus toute ta rage d'avoir eu un connard fini injuste et égoïste comme père.
Tu verras, ça ne sert à rien, mais ça défoule.
En attendant, c'est moi qui joue les pleureuses, tu permets ?

Ouais...

Allez, prend des forces, gamin, le bras de fer reprend dans, quoi ? Trois heures ?
Mollis pas !
Tu vas bien finir par m'avoir.
T'es en bonne voie.


----------



## toys (13 Juin 2008)

lettre a mon medecin.

bonjours, je ne sais pas se que j'ai et j'ai bien l'impression que toi non plus.

fatigué de ne pouvoir tenir une journée sans faire trois sieste ou sans tombé dans les vapes.
fatigué de ne pouvoir savoir se qui vas se passer demain.
fatigué de ne pouvoir dormir la nuit du a t'es medoc.
fatigué de ne pouvoir planifier mes vacance de peur d'aller a l'hopital.

j'en ai marre tu n'a même pas vue que ma prise de sang n'était pas normal.
que ma vie deviens un enfer, que j'arrive même pas a assurer mon taff.

dit le moi si s'est un cancer, arrette de me faire teste sur teste 

si tu continue comme sa je vais direct au urgence.

lundi s'est ta dernière chance.


----------



## La mouette (30 Juin 2008)

Comme le temps passe, comme rien ne change ...

La dernière fois que j'ai connu cette sensation, c'était le jour ou j'ai failli m'écraser en avion.
Le coeur qui bât à 1000 à l'heure et le sentiment d'être là sans rien pouvoir faire , collé à la paroi , inerte, scotché,  alors que tout va si vite autour.

Tu n'aurais pas du reprendre contact, après plus de 15 ans. Ce que je croyais endormi, que j'ai mis tant de temps à accepter et digérer , refait surface, comme au premier jour de la blessure.
J'ai envie de pleurer, de crier. J'ai appelé les seuls témoins de ma décente aux enfers, mais eux ont oublié, et en rigole aujourd'hui.. pas moi. 

Je suis liquide devant l'écran sans rien comprendre. Le ventilateur tourne, il fait trop de bruit. Je fais quoi ? Je dois tout recommencer.

J'ai répondu à ton mail, poliment, j'ai même tenté d'être drôle ( un peu ..) je t'ai félicité pour ta carrière, tes amours, ton bonheur, tes réussites. Je le pense, enfin j'imagine que tu dois le prendre comme tel ...

Je t'en prie, dis toi que finalement c'était une mauvaise idée, que tu n'aurais pas du prendre contact, moi je n'y arriverais pas. Pars, comme tu es partie il y a tant d'années. Ne laisse pas de mots, rien. Juste partir, on se donne rdv là haut si ça existe, ou ailleurs , mais pas ici, pas aujourd'hui ni demain, ni jamais. Laisse moi tranquille ...


----------



## toys (30 Juin 2008)

a toi le dirigent de la fnac de nantes.

bonjours se suis passer 3 fois en deux semaine chez toi.

la première pour avoir les papier d'un concours et la tu ma dit que en fait vous ne pouvez pas me les donner car en fait vous les avez pas recus. (alors qu'il est dit sur le site de passer chez vous)

la deuxième pour avoir une facture que je n'es plus et comme par magie vous non plus. ( on m'a dit au téléphone de passer pour pouvoir l'avoir)

la troisième pour vous achetez un apareil photo et quelque autre chose. et la je ne sais pas pour quoi mais quand je sort mon chèque on me demande deux pièce d'identité et une preuve d'appartence a mon asso je te donne ma carte d'identiter et mon bultin de salaire mais non s'est pas possible.



 3 X 80 km pour rien et mon patron n'est pas content car j'ai bouffé 3 heures avec ses connerie 

merci a toi la fnac


----------



## alèm (30 Juin 2008)

putain toys&#8230; tu pouvais pas me le dire ?! je t'aurais assuré le coup là !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2008)

Cher N.

Oui je t'écris cette lettre morte en public, je viens de le décider. Un peu pour te faire chier, tu pourrais tomber dessus, toi, qui n'a jamais supporté que j'exprime mes sentiments devant les autres. Un peu aussi pour me jeter à l'eau, je ne vie plus, je ne m'exprime plus ... depuis toi. 
Je suis passé de l'amour à la haine en une nuit. Je ne sais pas exactement pourquoi ni comment, des paroles et des actes se sont bousculés dans ma tête, j'en devenais dingue et la décision m'est venue comme une délivrance. La première évidence depuis un moment.
Alors j'ai suivi mon instinct, j'ai tout stoppé et je ne le regrette pas. 
Je suis simplement déçue. 
Je pourrais établir la liste des faits, une ribambelle de reproches incisifs et ficelés mais ce n'est pas mon but, je n'en ai pas envie, je n'en ai pas l'énergie. J'ai tout donné. J'ai plus rien.
Même pas une casserole.
Tu as tout gardé et je ne sais même pas si tu t'en rend compte. Je ne crois pas que tu comprennes réellement la situation dans laquelle je suis. Sinon tu changerais d'attitude, tu me laisserais prendre pour moi quelques bribes de notre passé commun.
Je sais j'ai le mauvais rôle, tu es la personne à consoler, tu es l'âme trahie et trompée. Je suis l'instigatrice de ton malheur. 
Soit. Si ça peut soulager ta conscience, je t'offre mon costume taillé sur mesure.
Mais ne me demande pas de rester ton amie. 
Laisse moi voir _mes_ amis.
Trouves toi une vie sans moi.
Prends tes responsabilités, assumes tes non-choix.
Ne t'excuses plus.
N'essaie pas de reprendre contact avec moi, n'y penses pas.
Même pour mon anniversaire.

Je me suis littéralement effacée, j'ai disparue du jour au lendemain. Je t'ai laissé l'entière liberté d'exprimer ton point de vue à tous les témoins de notre vie passée.
Tu n'as subis aucune pression de ma part, un océan de liberté. 
J'espère que tu as saisi cette occasion pour parler sincèrement.
Pour une fois.
J'attends. Mais je vois déjà de loin que tout a changé pour moi.

Merci pour les restes.


----------



## l'écrieur (3 Juillet 2008)

Je...
Non.
Ben non, pas encore, non.
Hé hé hé.
Enfin c'est pas grave.
Hé hé hé.

Hou, pas beau l'écrieur, pas beau!


----------



## alèm (3 Juillet 2008)

Salut,

j'suis content de te connaitre. Heureusement que tu es là mais change de taf.

ah sinon, ya toi aussi. Bon, ok t'habites loin&#8230; mais j'suis content de te connaitre mec. Toi, le sensible pudique et démonstratif. Toi et l'autre bourru qui se cache. Les brumes, il parait. Yen a pas chez toi, des clairs-obscurs oui mais pas de brumes. La bise mon gars.

ah euh sinon, toi ? non, toi tu le sais gros !


----------



## meskh (3 Juillet 2008)

Alors Maladie ....

Quand vas tu daigner te montrer, nous montrer autre chose ue des bribes de choses ?
Quand vas tu me laisser remarcher ?
Quand vas tu me permettre de me tenir, au moins un peu, quoi ..... 

ce serait chouette ....


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Juillet 2008)

Chère Lettres,

Nous parlons souvent de vous depuis que vous êtes mortes. Il est curieux de voir à quel point on tente de s'adresser à vous. Il y a longtemps que le facteur vous a oublié dans la boîte. Il a même oublié l'existence de la boîte. Vous me direz six pieds sous terre, même en fer ou en enfer, personne ne viendra vous chercher là. Votre papier jauni emporte aussi vite qu'il porte les mots que l'on porte encore sur vous. Par quel miracle s'ancrent-ils encore en vous alors que vous êtes si loin de toute vie. Même sympathique, même bleue ou noire, cette encre que vous attirez encore parle juste de mort. Les malheureux qui vous rédigent vous lancent ce qu'ils voudraient voir mort et vous, malgré vos papiers jaunis, vous acceptez encore de recevoir les traces de leurs maux. Aux maux les lettres mortes, aux mots les lettres mortes. Chères lettres mortes portez les maux aussi loin que le diable vous emporte et cessez de les attirer vers vos âmes mortes.


----------



## Holmes (12 Juillet 2008)

J'aimerais t'écrire pour te dire que je suis là, qu'il ne faut pas que tu hésites, que tu peux compter sur moi. 
J'aimerais laisser filer mon stylo sur du papier, le noircir de mots pour toi. Les écrire en sachant que tu vas les lire, qu'ils vont te réconforter.
Mais je ne le ferai pas. Je ne sais plus si découvrir mon écriture dans ta boîte à lettres te fait plaisir...


----------



## Lalla (13 Juillet 2008)

Cher deuxième week-end du mois de juillet 07,
Un an déjà.
J&#8217;ai essayé de ne pas penser à toi, j&#8217;ai essayé de faire la fête avec mes amis, ceux qui étaient déjà là il y a une année. Je voulais partir sur de nouveaux souvenirs pour les années à venir, me dire que le deuxième week-end de juillet sera, désormais et pour toujours, la mémoire d&#8217;un jour heureux. Malgré cela, j&#8217;ai pensé toute la journée à ce que tu as été l&#8217;année passée. Je te regrette, je te hais, je te loue et je te déteste.
Il y a un an, déjà. Merde.


----------



## kisbizz (14 Juillet 2008)

chers anniversaires 


pourquoi tant d'anniveraires en ce mois ?
pourquoi tous ceux qui comptent , ou ont compté dans ma vie ,  sont nés  ce mois  ci ? 

la premiere semaine j'ai du en souhaiter 5, pas evident celui du 4 mais les plus durs sont encore a venir .... cette semaine je dois vous souhaiter 3 bon annif dont 2 je ne sais toujours pas si j'envoie ces texto personalisé pour chaqu'un d'entre vous  ....

est que le 17 je  l'enverra a  celui que j'ai aimé passsionement pendant si longtemp mais qui celui du jour apres a su me détourner de lui  definitivement ? 

est que le 18 je me decidera a l'envoyer a celui qui veut voir si ,  pendant ses vacances ,  je vais lui manquer , si ses sentiments pour moi sont a l'ordre de l'amour ou de l'amitié  ? 

le 19 sera facile , pas des decisions a prendre , pas de prise de tete , celui là je vais l'envoyer avec joie et toi tu seras ravie d'en recevoir un , celui de ta fille , elle qui en reçoit constamment et qui t'agaçent tant surtout ceux qui te reveillont la nuit 

la semaine prochaine aussi je dois encore en preparer , le 20 , 21 , 28 et 29 , surtout le 29 , ma fille adorée va avoir 20 ans .....deja 


chers anniversaires, je vous aime tant mais ....trop c'est trop et il n'y a pas que le mois de juillet dans une année


----------



## Bassman (15 Juillet 2008)

Toi d'abord,

Putain de merde. Je n'ai vraiment que de l'amertume quand je pense à toi. Et je n'arrive pas à te chasser de ma tête...
Sans doutes parce que, bien que conscient d'une part de responsabilité, moi je n'ai jamais triché, je n'ai jamais menti, je ne t'ai jamais dupée.

C'est ça qui me fait mal. Ce mensonge, poussé à son paroxysme, dans ce qu'il a de plus sordide, de plus minable.

Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais ces pensées envahissent mon esprit en ce moment. Surtout cette fois ou tu avais tant insisté pour que je dorme chez ce pote pour "pouvoir profiter pleinement de ma soirée". Putain, plus j'y pense et plus ça me fout la gerbe.

J'ai absolument tout donné pour toi, pour nous. Et qu'ai-je en retour ? Un nid de mensonges. Même pas capable de me dire que tu es retourné avec lui, lui soit disant trop médiocre...

Non seulement tu es nulle, mais en plus tu n'as aucun courage.
Rends-moi mes pensées et quitte mes songes. Laisse moi revivre, tu m'as gâché trop de temps.

G.


Ensuite à toi,

D'abord, quand on envoie un mail, on vérifie a qui il est adressé...
T'es vraiment aussi bête que je l'imaginais.

Ensuite, je te remercie, car même si tu es sa meilleure amie, même si tu la soutiens dans l'indéfendable, tu me permets de mieux cerner la globalité des choses, alors que de ses versions, je n'ai jamais pu connaître le fin mot.

Cette manière qu'elle a de se faire passer en victime. C'est manière de prétendre que je la "harcèle". Cette manière de faire sa malheureuse.

Merci vraiment, parce qu'au moins, je sais pourquoi je n'ai pas à douter de moi dans tout ça. Bien sûr j'aimerais vous répondre, vous montrer où est la vérité dans tout ça. Qui des deux a tout abandonné, encore trop gentil après ce qu'il s'est passé, qui harcèle l'autre, ou qui invente des mensonges tous plus gros les uns que les autres.

Je ne trouverai peut être pas encore la sérénité ce soir, je ne dormirais peut être pas mieux, mais je vous laisse dans votre bêtise crasse, votre ignorance, et votre médiocrité.

Il est vraiment des coups de pieds au cul et des mains dans la gueule qui se perdent.

Toujours moi, G.


----------



## Craquounette (15 Juillet 2008)

Cher nouvel informaticien,

Je tenais à te prévenir que demain matin, quand pour la 6 ou 7ème fois de la semaine, je vais t'appeler pour te dire "Nous avons à nouveau un problème de réseau..." veille à ne pas me dire "Il faut que vous rebranchiez la prise réseau. Elle doit être déconnectée..."
Que cela arrive de temps en temps, soit, je le conçois. Que tu poses la question quand la panne est occasionnelle, je le conçois également. Mais pourrais-tu éviter de me la reposer demain ? Je t'en remercie d'avance. Tu vois, quand il y a 15 postes qui ne trouvent pas le réseau, je doute vraiment que ce soit la prise de chaque poste qui soit en cause... Enfin, tu connais ton métier parait-il...

Pendant qu'on y est, prends également note que lorsque nos job list ne sortent plus, ce n'est pas parce que l'imprimante est éteinte ou qu'il n'y a plus de papier... C'est juste que la "tâche de fond" est tombée et que tu dois la remonter. Et oui! C'est pas plus compliqué que ça!
Et ton humour à la con, tu te le gardes aussi. "Vous m'avez l'air dans la lune et pas de très bonne humeur.." Ben oui tu vois, ça fait 15min que je poireaute au téléphone pendant que tu étales ton incapacité, alors oui j'étais dans la lune. Je me demandais comment allait qqu'un dont je n'ai plus de nouvelles et pour qui je m'inquiète. Tu vois, en 15min j'ai le temps. Comment veux-tu que je sois de bonne humeur vu la qualité des services de la boîte pour laquelle tu bosses ?! 

Oui je sais, je ne suis qu'une femme et ne comprends rien à la technique, n'ai aucune logique etc... Evite de me faire étalage de généralités crasses, parce que si tous les mecs avaient ton niveau de connerie, cela ferait longtemps que je ne serais plus hétéro!

Aujourd'hui, j'étais trop énervée pour te dire le fond de ma pensée. Demain, je serai être zen. Je vais juste te faire un petit résumé de tes exploits de la semaine, d'un ton calme, serein et vaguement ironique. Il paraît que cela fait beaucoup d'effets (demande à ton collègue, il me connaît)...


----------



## Bassman (16 Juillet 2008)

Salut Moquette,

Alors ça y est tu l'as trouvé ton job d'informaticien planqué ?
J'suis bien content pour toi. Tu penseras a nous raconter tes exploits de temps à autre

Bizoo,
Ton bassou


----------



## Aurélie85 (21 Juillet 2008)

L.,

Bien trouvé le truc pour ne pas avoir à me regarder dans les yeux quand tu mens. 

A.


----------



## alèm (21 Juillet 2008)

_Salut Alice,

Tu le sais, plusieurs choses de différentes phases se mélangent difficilement, il faut l'admettre. Nous réservons des parts de conscience à ceci ou celà. Mon cerveau écoute une cornemuse remixée et récite simultanément "La Fleur de Barbe". C'est en regard des difficultés qu'il rencontre chaque seconde que notre cerveau façonne les actes que nous faisons. Parfois capable de se laisser bercer dans crasse bêtise et les faits automatiques, il perfore parfois son ciel étoilé de lueurs émergentes. Je déteste de plus en plus mon taf, convaincu que je suis désormais de savoir mettre en valeur des choses matérielles au dépend de moi-même, ma personne, mes défauts et mes qualités. Incapable de me sortir de la nasse que représente pour moi désormais une activité quotidienne rémunératrice et nourricière. De la liberté de penser et d'agir, pratiquer une activité où l'on est le seul juge en regard de son travail, être seul pour ne pas avoir à penser. Lorsque j'étais facteur, les soucis quotidiens de mon activité pécuniaire ne m'oblitérait jamais lors de mes après-midis procrastinatrices ou créatives. Depuis que mon job est de me confronter à de l'humain, la part de mes temps libres procrastinateurs a pris une importance incommensurable en regard de mes temps de créations. Voilà pourquoi, il m'a fallu envoyer, veaux, vaches, chats et petites amies au diable. Pour avoir du temps pour procrastiner. Et avoir le courage de me dire que lorsqu'il n'y aurait plus rien, il faudrait bien que j'aille fouiller dans ma propre vase. J'ai toujours trouvé divers biais lorsque j'étais accompagné dans ma vie d'homme pour ne pas montrer mon travail autrement que de manière virtuelle. Ma solitude sentimentale s'étant dissocié d'une certaine solitude affective, cette dernière a disparu avec l'apparition d'amis proches et poussant au cul. Il fallait le temps dans cette ville nouvelle de refaire des réseaux de sociabilité. Et puisque le tabouret était chancelant dans le domaine du travail pécunier et sur le plan amoureux voire amical, passer d'un tabouret à 3 pieds à un tabouret à 4 pieds et renforcer le travail personnel et l'amitié. Je me sens mieux maintenant qu'il y a même deux ans et demi lorsque je suis arrivé sur les bords de l'Erdre. Mon cerveau a repoussé les pesanteurs que faisaient peser les diverses disparitions sexuelles et passionnelles et les pesanteurs du quotidien en gilet vert. 
Tu vois, effectivement, j'aimerais te revoir.

La Fleur de Barbe et clin d'&#339;il à la Manuela
Loch leven (Intro) by Arab Strap

Les cloches sonnent. Un c&#339;ur est entré par la fenêtre et s'est déposé sous mon pied puis  sous mon regard. Ton regard est tombé sur le mien. Milles pétales en ont fleuri dans ma barbe rousse, ses poils blancs en ont rosi. Je t'ai dit que j'aimerais te revoir, tu as souri et tu as dit oui. je n'attends rien, j'aime seulement ces trémulations diurnes que j'ai eu les deux fois en ta présence. j'aime aussi le tremblement de ta main lorsque tu dessines, il se voit. Tes dessins vibrent ou alors est-ce mon regard en pensant à toi ? Non, je ne pense pas. Ca bouge. J'aime aussi ton regard, il me fait penser au Grand Autre&#8230; Tu vois, j'ai traversé le miroir&#8230; j'ai suivi le dessin&#8230; moi aussi&#8230; 

bon séjour là-bas
à un de ces jours !

truly yours _


----------



## macinside (21 Juillet 2008)

A tout les gens qui mettent a fond leurs musiques dans le train via le HP pourri de leurs téléphone, a tout les gens qui racontent leurs vies dans le train en Parlant fort et qui ne supportent pas la moindre remarque, a tout les gens qui ne tiennent par leurs droite dans les Escalators, a tout les gens qui veuillent rentré dans un ascenseur sans laisser sortir personne, a tout les gens qui veuillent rentré dans un train sans laisser sortir personne, a tout les cyclistes qui roulent a 2/3 de fronts et qui grilles les stops ou les feux rouges,  je n'ai qu'une chose a dire !

Bandes de cons !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2008)

Je dois l'avouer : je t'ai quand même trouvé pas mal ce soir ma Grande Carnassière. Oui tu avais de la gueule, de la classe, du chic et même du charme.
Jamais je ne te ferai un tel aveu. Car il est vrai que je parle le plus souvent de toi avec beaucoup de recul teinté de dédain. 
Question de climat et de lumière sans doute. Pour ce soir j'entends. Il y avait une petite alchimie dans l'air. J'étais crevé, j'avais la dalle, pressé de rentrer. Je ne m'attendais pas à ressentir ça.

Je ne vis pas vraiment avec toi mais à tes côtés, ou plutôt un peu de côté. Cinq jours par semaine. Les week-end je les réserve à d'autres. Faudrait quand même pas trop m'en demander non plus !

Des fois quand je repense à d'où je viens je me demande ce que je fous avec toi. Ni même comment tu ne me rejettes pas sans m'aimer non plus vraiment. T'es "bizarre".
Mais enfin même si je ne compte pas passer ma vie avec toi, loin de là, je dois bien avouer que tu auras imprimé sur moi une marque indélébile. Et qu'une partie de ma vie et de mes actes te seront redevables. C'est sûr : tu m'as appris des trucs.
Quant à ceux qui au loin de toi te dénigrent à longueur de journée, tu restes quoiqu'il en disent un référent à leurs yeux. Même s'il est en négatif. J'ai compris que c'est la frustration voire l'échec mal digéré qui les fait jaser ainsi. Parce que sinon ils t'ignoreraient purement et simplement.

Moi c'est le cur léger que j'espère un jour te quitter. Et puis quand même, je passerai de temps à autre te faire de petites visites. Comme un bon vieil ami provincial.


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Juillet 2008)

On a pris un café.
Une heure.
Ca a duré une heure.
Une heure durant laquelle je n'ai cessé de me poser deux questions:
- Comment ai-je pu vivre avec une égocentrique pareille?
- Comment vais-je pouvoir trouver une excuse pour me barrer?

J'ai trouvé la réponse à la deuxième question.
Je m'interroge toujours sur la première...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2008)

Belle passante,

D'autres t'ont déjà écrit, avec bien plus de talent que moi.

Mais parce que ce matin tu avais un déhanché majestueux à quelques mètres devant moi et que le beau temps semble te rendre plus fréquente, plus lumineuse, plus vivante.

Salut à toi.
Et merci.

Ton jouisseur de la beauté du monde.
PonkHead.​


----------



## Lalla (22 Juillet 2008)

Juste en passant l., a., g., n., m., d., a., m., f., s., (et puis toute la clique)...
Je voulais vous dire combien je vous aime du fond ce petit coeur de merde qui bat en moi, et qui ne sera jamais capable de vous donner autant que ce que vous m'apportez tous les jours.
JE VOUS AIME!
Merci, merci, merci!

m.


----------



## Lila (23 Juillet 2008)

Bye l'artiste !
juste ce petit merci pour ce grand moment que tu nous as offert depuis ce lit d'hôpital où tu te mourais. Je me suis rendu compte que s'il n'était déjà pas facile de vivre, vraiment, il l'était encore moins de mourir, et dignement de surccroît. 
Tu nous en as montré un exemple. Simple, sobre, doucement, comme si la terrible maladie n'existait que pour te donner l'occasion du cadeau à tous tes proches, et même à ceux qui n'étaient dans ta vie que depuis peu, de ces merveilleux moments de vraie présence à la vie...et à la mort.
Merci d'avoir éclairé un instant le futile de nos vies, l'inutile de nos peurs, de nos désirs, l'inpermanence de ce que l'on appelle "moi" et que l'on a l'arrogance de croire invincible, éternel, supérieur.
Merci d'avoir fait de cette heure avec toi, 60 vraies minutes, 3600 vraies secondes, chacune d'elles ayant la valeur d'une éternité dans ces circonstances. On l'oublie si souvent. 
Quand est passée une journée, combien de temps en avons-nous vécu ? 
Si l'oublie est une mort, nous sommes tous le plus souvent des mort-vivants.....

Au revoir Riri....


----------



## kisbizz (23 Juillet 2008)

combien des lettres je voudrais ecrire en ce moment ...

a toi que je n'aime plus , vraiment , tout est enfin et heuresement terminé , heuresement pour moi, j'ai fini de t'attendre , d'esperer je ne sais pas quoi, de souffrir .... fini et tant mieux.

a toi qui ne sais pas ce que tu ressens , que tu ne sais pas si t'as des sentiments et qui profite de ses vacances dans le sud  , donc de cet eloignement , pour le savoir ... 
moi je le sais : a ton retour  je ne serai plus là .

a toi dont j'aimerais vraiment te retourner cet amour mais  je ne peux pas , je suis desolé ...stp, ouvre les yeux , ouvre les vraiment et regarde , ecoute ce que je dis .. je ne suis que une egoiste,  arrete de m'aimer .

a toi que je ne connais pas encore ,  que nos chemins ne se sont pass encore croisé rends moi heureuse .... c'est tout ce que je te demande .


----------



## Sindanárië (31 Juillet 2008)

Cher ........ _(1)_

Je suis quelqu'un de profondément égoïste, aussi vais-je utiliser cette fabuleuse compétence pour formuler une doléance qui relève de la plus haute importance. _(2)_

Après avoir créé une quinzaine de profils &#8212; ratés les uns après les autres &#8212; je me suis rendu compte enfin &#8212; après avoir enfin réussis à peaufiner le dernier &#8212; qu'il y avait un paramètre essentiel manquant à mon existence. _(3)_

Dans la rubrique consacrée à la coupe de cheveux, le store déroulant affiche une certaine panoplie de styles de coupes néanmoins assez conventionnelles qui honnissent tout particulièrement tout un tas d'autres styles. 
Par exemple quid des tresses ? de la Goffa ? des DreadsLocks ? de la Lissée dégradée - Barcelona, le Long rebelle - Stockholm, le Long méchée - Venezia, l'Entrata, le Lissé structuré, la Coupe dégradée - relachée, Coupe carrée dégradée - Pénélope, Coupe carrée - lissée - Victoire, Drum Bass, Techno Pop, Techno Pop2, Pop Trance, Vega, Coupe bol court - #4, Coupe saladier Ø12, SkinHead Implants n°20 en acier chirurgical... et ... et ...... surtout la coupe Punk Mohawk**** qui est la mienne. _(5-bis)_

Contrit dans mon mécontentement, je m'exprime ici bas. Cessez donc toutes ces billevesées qui tenteraient de nous faire croire que l'être humain se pare des 5 variantes uniques de coupes de cheveux, comme des playmobils ® ou des Sims &#8482; version 1.1. 

Rendez nous aussi beaux que ... votre interface (ah purée, ce truc dans la gorge).

D'ailleurs à toutes fins utiles, je vous signale que les sites de rencontre de la concurrence directe, moins chers &#8211; voire assez gratuits pour être utilisables eux &#8211; proposent toutes ces facéties cosmétiques à des prix défiant toute concurrence. _(6)_

Aussi, je vous serait gré de bien vouloir en rajouter quelques unes, tout en sachant que l'on vous fera grâce de la Pénélope, de la Calzonne et la campagnarde, et des autres pièces montées pour retenir l'essentiel : ma catégorie.

Je vous prie d'agréer, patin couffin, l'ensemble du cérémonial inutile accordé dans ce foutu pays à toute missive qui était pourtant partie au départ pour être une demande concise et pragmatique. *Signé : Punky Too*​_(1) Censuré

(2) La réplique qui suit, normalement c'est "Titus... Ô Titus... viens donc poser ton séant...séant" Tiré de "La guerre de troie aura finalement lieu, mais ont se plus où, Tragédie en 178 actes et sans épilogue, où l'on retrouve des hommes en femmes et des femmes pourfendues" 
&#338;uvre attribuée à un utilisateur connu de ces forums, le cousin épilé de Corbier, ex animateur-chanteur de Récré A2

(3) ah la revoilà celle là !

(4) Non attribué

(5) Voir le 5-bis

(5-bis) La perfide Albion à longtemps souffert dans ses colonies outre-atlantique, de ces Mohicans que l'on appelle injustement dans nos contrées : Iroquois

(6) et pour cause _


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2008)

Au vieux con du dessous.

C'est bien la première fois que je tombe sur un connard de ton espèce, pourtant j'en ai rencontré ... 
Autant les autres ne faisaient que passer, autant toi je dois te supporter.
Toutes les nuits.

Tu as de la haine, je peux comprendre. T'as dû en baver pour ressembler à l'énergumène que tu es. Je compatis sincèrement. Mais, faire chier la moitié de l'immeuble pour ça ne te rendra pas ta fierté perdue. Au contraire. 

Je ne sais pas dans quel monde tu vis, même si tu t'époumonnes régulièrement à des heures indues pour nous l'inculquer.
Vivre aux milieux des immigrés quand est fascho c'est pas facile à digérer. 
T'en vois de toutes les couleurs. 
C'est à peu près ma seule vengeance pour toutes ces heures de sommeil perdues.

Ils n'en ont rien à foutre. C'est un constat simple. Tu pourra vociférer toutes tes inepties, personne ne bougera d'un poil. Sauf moi, la voisine du dessus.

T'es a deux doigts de l'expulsion. 
J'ai pas l'énergie de me plaindre une ultime fois auprès des autorités. 

J'ai un reste de pitié.

Je vais quitter cette crasse un jour ou l'autre. 

Et tu y resteras.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2008)

Salut l'indien !

Il est bien mon boulot ?
Je demande... 
Je l'aimais bien, tu vois. J'y avais collé de la sueur, des heures pas trop comptées, de l'entousiasme et de l'implication, des sandwichs vite avalés devant l'écran et des soirées annulées parce que, tu comprends, j'ai un truc à boucler...

'tain, j'étais payé pour jouer !

Tu verrais ce qu'ils m'ont collé à la place...
Mon pauvre !
Si je te racontais, tu pleurerais.

Mais ça n'est pas la peine que je te raconte, pas vrai ?
Tu le sais ou le sauras.
T'as beau être dix fois moins cher que moi, tu l'es encore trop comparé à un chinois.
C'est comme ça.

Combien de temps ?

Profites-en !
J'aimerais vraiment que t'en profites.
Sérieux.
Je n'ai rien contre toi, tu sais ?

Mais pour ce que j'en sais, on exige de toi ce que j'ai donné par choix, pas sûr que tu t'éclates autant que moi...
Pas sûr.

Salut l'indien,
Portes-toi bien,
Et la bise aux tiens.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2008)

A toi la déesse du vernis GigaStore©,

T'as autant de classe qu'une poupée gonflable,
Un regard à peine plus vitreux,
une tête à la con,
Et surtout un QI débordant - vraiment - de la coupole d'un atome.
Sans blague, t'as pas bientôt finie ?
Quand tu penses, ça me fait mal. Aux yeux.
Ta gentillesse je m'en balance.
Je voudrais pas que tu crèves non.
Je voudrais simplement que tu la fermes.
Que t'arrêtes de t'y croire.

Ouai ouai, 'ché bien, t'es persuadée que tu gravites autour de la Sphè®e.
Faudrait p'tet déjà que tu la localises.
Et dire que t'es l'idéale de beaucoup de mecs, que la France moyenne te ressemble et que tu diriges des gens. T'en as fait claquer combien ?

Merde. En fait, si. Un peu de violence. Je te collerai bien une petite claque.
Juste comme ça tu vois ? Pas méchant. 
Tu ouvrirais la bouche (ou le clavier), et paf ! Dans ta Gueule !



Pi' non. Le contact physique avec de l'anti-matière c'est pas possible.
T'as pas de consistance, point.


S'tout pour ce soir Machin-chose.


----------



## Aladdin Sane (1 Août 2008)

Chère toi.
Comment trouver les mots pour que ça se passe le moins mal possible?
Quand le dire?
Comment?

Putain, c'est pas simple.


----------



## stephaaanie (1 Août 2008)

Bonjour toi, jeune homme.

Certes, tu m'as hébergé gentillement ce printemps.
Enfin, gentillement, c'est vite dit vu que t'avais pas une tune et que j'ai donc raqué à manger pour deux pendant deux mois. Et vu que tu bouffes que des merdes très trafiquées et très chères, et que tu bouffes souvent, à la fin, ça fait un p'tit paquet de pognon. Fin bon...
C'est marrant cette habitude que t'as de dire "j'vais faire des trucs" pour finalement ne rien voir venir. Genre en ce début de saison, tu disais que tu irais quelque part sur la côte faire la saison, justement. 
Quelques semaines après, t'es où ? Dans mes pattes. Encore. Plus que jamais puisque chez moi, c'est tout petit, que t'es très grand, que tu fous tes affaires partout. 
Même mon Mac, tu crois que c'est le tien, quelque part. Tu n'es qu'un mal élevé.

L'amitié a bon dos, tiens.

T'es chez moi, c'est moi qui commande. C'est tout.

Alors stop, arrête de changer les morceaux de musique sans attendre la fin, ça m'énerve,  arrête de dévaliser le frigo sans penser à "demain, c'est qui qui fait les courses, c'est qui qu'à des sous ?", ça m'énerve. Tant que t'y es, arrête de vider le ballon d'eau chaude dès le matin, il fait que 100 litres. Pour le coup, c'est la planète qui n'est pas très contente.
Pis tiens, si tu pouvais arrêter d'habiter chez moi, ou me prendre au sérieux quand je t'invite gentillement à bouger d'là, ça m'arrangerait.

L'amitié a bon dos. Ouais.

P'tin, mais dégage. Je veux juste être pénard.

MERCI


----------



## l'écrieur (4 Août 2008)

Cher P.

C'est rigolo, quand on dit Cher, c'est toujours un peu affectueux, n'est-ce pas ?
Là, c'est juste cher.
Je sais que pour toi, il fut ici question d'affection. Pour moi aussi, d'ailleurs, mais lointaine. Il fut un temps, tout au début de notre rencontre, tu as dù voir en moi une sorte de fils prodigue, un héritier. Tu m'as paré de tous les ors, tout en chargeant mon emploi du temps. Faute de décharger en moi, tu te déchargeais sur moi.
Que l'on s'entende bien, je n'ai jamais senti d'ambigüité sexuelle dans ton comportement, certainement parce que je n'y laissais pas l'once d'une probabilité. À peine t'ais-je fait remarquer, une ou deux fois, que ce que tu faisais passer pour des rembourrades paternalistes n'avait pas lieu d'être. Tu n'étais pas mon père. 
Ce temps est loin, déjà. Ensuite, je me suis choisi des pères spirituels et intellectuels, certains que tu réprouvais, je me suis nourri à bien d'autres mamelles, et tu vantais mon indépendance d'esprit. L'important était, après tout, que je continue à être ce vaillant soldat qui prenait en charge tant de batailles à ta place.
Lorsque j'ai compris que l'avenir que tu m'avais tracé n'était pas pour moi, que je ne serais jamais assez patient pour attendre que tous les ennemis que mon indépendance avait suscité ne puissent plus me nuire, que tu ne m'aiderais jamais contre tes intérêts, et qu'il fallait que je m'invente un métier dare-dare, sauf à me renier, tu m'as dit "vogue". Mais au fond, tu t'en moquais.
Ce que j'ai fais depuis, tu n'y as d'ailleurs pris que peu d'intérêt. Tellement que tu ne t'es jamais plus senti responsable de moi, quand bien même tu l'ais été un jour.
Pourquoi en sommes-nous arrivés à un tel point de dispute ? Je vais te donner mon sentiment le plus profond.
- Tu aimes l'argent, beaucoup plus que je ne l'avais soupçonné. Au fond, tu rêves d'une vie aristocratique, tu rêves d'être déchargé de contingences matérielles, tu rêves d'avoir des gens pour te servir. J'ai été non seulement ton serviteur dans ta sphère professionnelle, mais également celui, de tous tes serviteurs, qui a le plus contribué à ton aisance matérielle. Grâce à moi et mes collègues d'alors, tu as assouvi pendant quelques années ton appétit idiot de gadgets technologiques, et la carte Amex de l'association flambait au firmament des hotels dans lesquels tu aimais à descendre pour les colloques et les séminaires que tu faisais dans ces pays chauds que tu aimes tant.
- Tu aimes le pouvoir, et tu le niches dans des sphères où les autres délèguent. J'en sais quelque chose, j'ai travaillé avec de vrais leaders politiques, pas des petits notables comme toi. Ton pouvoir, tu ne le conçois qu'en jouisseur solitaire. Si tu nous avais délégué la gestion de l'association, les choses se seraient passées différemment. Mais tu ne pouvais pas. Rapport au point 1.
- Tu refuses d'avouer tes torts. C'est maladif. Donc tu t'enfonces dans l'erreur.
- Enfin, tu as pensé, pendant longtemps, que je n'oserais pas demander réparation auprès de la justice. À cause des liens affectifs.
Tu me l'as dit toi-même, je suis un ingrat. Au nom de ma promotion sociale, tu m'as exploité durant des années. Si tu avais pu entrevoir ça, je ne serais pas en train de scanner les six pages de ce jugement par lequel tu es condamné à me verser le double de ce que tu me devais légalement, le quadruple de la proposition de négociation que je t'avais faite il y a un an.
Tu as fait de nombreuses erreurs avec ceux que tu as exploité. Je suis celle qui te coûte cher pour les autres. C'est ainsi.
Ta vieillesse est un naufrage. Mais je n'y suis pour rien.

Sais-tu le pire ? Durant cette phase où nous étions en conflit ouvert, beaucoup de partenaires institutionnels ont refusé de s'engager à nos côtés. Et depuis que tout le monde sait que toi et l'autre étiez en tort, les portes se ré-ouvrent comme par enchantement.
C'est la grande force de la justice. Elle permet de passer à autre chose. Je passe à autre chose.
Veilles donc à ce que la rancur ne t'étouffe pas.


----------



## Amok (4 Août 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Cher P.



Tu n'auras pas un sou !!!!!! Voyou ! Voleur ! Escroc !
De quel crime je veux parler, infâme ! comme          si tu ne savais pas ce que je veux dire ! C'est en vain que tu prétendrais          de le déguiser : l'affaire est découverte, et l'on vient          de m'apprendre tout. Comment ! abuser ainsi de ma bonté et s'introduire          exprès chez moi pour me trahir, pour me jouer un tour de cette          nature !
Après ce que nous avons vécus, traitre ! Notre nuit sous les ramparts de la cité des papes, nos ébats dans la mousse, tes cris de douleur et de plaisir ! Ton dôme que je bisouillais !
Ah ! Horreur ! Traitrise ! Trahison des siens ! Je me meurs ! Tu veux me ruiner ! Me mettre sur la paille comme un nioub jeté au cachot du ban ! Tu veux me faire manger des vers et des cancrelats ! Jamais ! Jamais tu n'auras la moindre piécette, entends tu ?! Nenni ! Tu pourras me passer sur le corps, me chauffer la plante des pieds au chalumeau, m'introduire des écouteurs d'iPod dans l'issue d'oeuf, jamais, jamais ! Iargh !



Bon, ceci étant, ce n'est peut-être pas de moi dont tu parles... :rose:


----------



## alèm (4 Août 2008)

cher François, 

j'ai eu vent que le ressac de la mer t'était plus que favorable. Tu m'en vois ravi, je n'ai jamais aimé ton regard blessé quand de lointains nuages passaient devant ton regard. Je passe d'ici un mois te bisouiller le front moi aussi.

je t'embrasse frangin.
Rémi


----------



## l'écrieur (4 Août 2008)

Mon Doc. Ô combien je vous aime donc, tous deux.
Vous me faites pleurer, tiens.


----------



## Lalla (5 Août 2008)

Cher Mr. Livingstone,
Je suis navrée de passer pour une sombre connasse, voire pire, à vos yeux. Mais si c'est le prix à payer, sachez que je suis prête à casquer... Dommage. Je suis un peu triste que vous n'ayez pu lire jusqu'au bout le fond de mes pensées, car je vous dédouanais.
Qu'à cela ne tienne.
m.


----------



## meskh (5 Août 2008)

Chère Estelle H.

Cela fait maintenant 10 ans, et je t'attends 

S.


----------



## Aladdin Sane (7 Août 2008)

Mais quelle idée tu as eu d'envoyer le lien vers ce blog de vacances à ma famille ?
Qu'est ce que j'en ai à faire de te voir en photo à l'autre boût du monde avec ce trou du cul ?
Qu'est ce que ça peut me foutre de savoir dans quel palace tu passes tes nuits avec ce connard ?
Pour moi, jusqu'à présent, tout cela n'existait pas, ça n'avait rien de concret. Et je me prends ça en pleine tête. 
J'ai des envies de meurtre.

Tu me manques.

Et tu le sais.


----------



## iNannoussa (9 Août 2008)

Tu guettes tout ce qui pourrait indiquer que je suis prète à te lacher et tu oublies, dans la foulée, de remarquer à quel point je tiens à toi!!
Tu as peur de découvrir quelque chose de mauvais que je te cache et ça t'empèche de voir les belles choses que je ne te cache pas!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2008)

Conceptrice,

Tu fumes
Tu bois
Tu délires
Tu le trompes

Et tu nous trompes tous.
Va vivre ta vie de femme.
Désormais, tu n'as plus de fils, irresponsable conne de mère.


----------



## stephaaanie (13 Août 2008)

C'est étrange comme je pense à vous en ce moment. Deux mois ou presque que l'on s'est vu, et encore, c'était plutôt en coup de vent. A tous les sens du terme d'ailleurs, étant donné la tempête qui nous fût offerte ce jour-là.
Vous ne prenez guère soin de moi ces temps-ci. Non pas que je n'y sois pas habituée, c'est vrai : il faut être au bord du gouffre pour mobiliser votre attention au risque d'y laisser sa santé et sa raison, et ça fait bien longtemps que je ne joue plus à ça. Non mais oh.
Et puis, je suis émancipée désormais, alors bon, tout ça je m'en cogne un peu.

Je rêve de trucs très simples, vous savez. D'être accueillie avec un grand sourire chaleureux qui met à l'aise. De discussions sous les arbres dans ce jardin immense, en face de la basse-cour, oui pourquoi pas, j'aime bien cet emplacement, il est typique de l'endroit. De regards sincères pendant qu'on se demande "comment vas-tu". D'entendre autre chose quand j'annonce ma venue que "oh non, j'ai pas du tout envie t'entendre tes âneries, je vais encore m'inquiéter, j'ai pas le temps", même si j'en rigole chaque fois, convaincue qu'au fond c'est tout le contraire. De recevoir des cartes postales quand vous voyagez, des coups de fil de temps en temps. 
Tout ça, vous le savez très bien que j'y tiens puisque je l'ai bien souvent exprimé. Et j'ai du mal à croire que ce soit au-dessus de vos capacités. Si c'est un jeu, faudrait que ça s'arrête. Parce que la vie est courte, ouais. Et quand il en manquera un ou deux dans le lot, on fera moins les marioles devant le néant qui nous étouffera chaque fois que vous ou moi chercheront le réconfort de souvenirs gais partagés quand on était vivants, quand il était temps.

Ce serait con.

Allez, à d'main !


----------



## stephaaanie (13 Août 2008)

Quel talent ! Quelle diplomate tu fais, ma belle !
Tu étais pleine de colère et de ressentiment. Tu as su parler calmement, sans rien oublier, en expliquant bien ce qu'il s'était passé tout en prenant soin de ne pas trop impliquer l'adversaire, afin de ne pas le braquer. Pas un mot plus haut que l'autre. A peine quelques superlatifs, et encore... Un vrai travail de maitre rhéteur.

C'est gagné. Face à ton flègme salutaire, il a bien essayé de s'énerver, de fuir, de dramatiser histoire de ne prenre aucune responsabilité. Le seul contraste entre nos deux intonations a suffi pour tourner en ridicule cette attitude infantile dont il avait fait preuve pendant ces dernières semaines. 
Au final, tu as tout gagné, ma jolie : tu as équilibré ces rapports qui te bouffaient l'espace et l'énergie. Désormais, tu respires. T'as récupéré ton appart, ton frigo et ton veto sur ta playlist. Ca sent la liberté, tiens.

C'est chouette, ça me va.


----------



## CouleurSud (15 Août 2008)

Je me souviens du jour de tes trente ans
L'après-midi, tu avais surfé sur la Nord d'Hossegor
C'était un gros jour
La dernière vague
Le take-off énorme
Et ce tube interminable
Dont tu es sorti
Le visage mouillé par la vague et les larmes

Et puis après
Tu as marché longuement
Dans les ocres du coucher
Regardant encore l'endroit où tu étais quelques minutes auparavant
Tu n'en voulais pas de tes tentes ans
Plus tard, dans l'ombre d'une dune, tu as vomi de rage tout ce que tu avais bu pour "fêter ça"

Mais ce que tu as vomi, c'était ton avenir
Ta bile répandue sur les dunes te l'a fait lire
Une cartographie de ta décadence
Les contours d'une lente déchéance
La terrible géographie du temps

Tu aurais voulu figer ce moment
Arrêter le mouvement du jeune homme dans la vague
Etre là, éternellement, 
Dans ce pli coloré de l'être

Oui, je me souviens de ce jour, de toi et de tes trente ans

Parce que tu étais moi


----------



## Aurélie85 (19 Août 2008)

P

Est-ce que tu sais seulement combien aujourd'hui ça me coûte en énergie de sortir de mon lit, d'enfiler un pantalon et de payer quelqu'un habillée en tailleur pour qu'elle m'écoute ? Est-ce que tu sais à quels risques tu m'exposes ? Est-ce que tu te rends compte du fait que je suis en examens pour la Xième fois cette année, et que j'ai de plus en plus peur, à chaque session qui passe de ne pas pouvoir tenir le coup ? Tu sais le pire en fait? Je n'ai plus peur de la réaction des gens dans l'auditoire, j'ai peur de votre réaction. Je sais que vous m'attendez tous au tournant. D'ailleurs ta soeur me l'a fait bien remarquer. On ne me demande plus si j'ai réussi mes examens, on s'attache surtout à savoir si je n'ai pas craqué. Hé bien si, j'ai craqué. Mon esprit s'est fissuré. Oh oh, je cache, je cache si bien que j'ai appris à hurler en silence. Tu as déjà essayé de hurler en silence ? La bouche ouverte, l'entier du corps figé dans des tremblements de douleur ? C'est terrifiant, un peu comme de se retenir de vomir alors la gerbe remonte. Il faut lutter. Alors, je bois des litres d'eau pour qu'elle redescende, et je me tais. Sauf ce matin. J'ai parlé longuement de toi à cette personne en tailleur. Ne t'inquiète pas, rien de méchant, enfin, pas de méchanceté gratuitement, juste la vérité. J'ai tout déballé, presque. Et tu sais quoi ? J'en avais déjà la nausée. C'est peut-être là d'où vient cette phobie de vomir qui m'accompagne depuis plus de 10 ans. J'attends, j'attends que ça sorte, sans en avoir tout à fait le courage. Sauf qu'aujourd'hui, même si j'ai toujours peur, je suis passée au stade supérieur. Famille-s, je vous hais.

Il était passé 23heures, j'ai bataillé toute la fin d'après-midi pour ne pas trop penser à tout ça,  lutter contre l'angoisse de recevoir un Xème sms de ta part, lutter contre ma mauvaise humeur, tenter de faire disparaître la nausée, j'étais à bout. Pif paf, deux messages à la suite. Je fais gaffe à ma santé, mais je sais que je suis sur le fil, et à ce moment-là, je me suis sentie basculer. J'ai voulu une dernière fois comprendre le sens de tout ça et j'ai lâchement pris mon téléphone pour te parler. Je t'ai parlé comme une vulgaire copine, oui tu as eu le mot juste, parce que je n'ai simplement pas l'impression d'être autre chose pour toi papa.

À bout, cette nuit j'ai hurlé. Je hurle de plus en plus fort, de plus en plus longtemps. Mais j'ai pas réussi à souffrir en silence. Oh ne t'inquiète pas, j'ai attendu d'être isolée. J'ai été bien éduquée, j'ai fait comme toi, suivi l'exemple vu et revu, et suis partie faire mon tour habituel. Tu sais où me mène ce tour si je vais jusqu'au bout, sans rebrousser chemin ? Aux urgences psychiatriques. 
C'est chouette là-bas, t'as du café à volonté toute la nuit si tu veux. Ils le mettent même pas en supplément sur la facture finale.

S'il n'était pas parti avant moi, et tu t'imagines bien que je n'ai pas (encore ?) les couilles pour te le dire en face, je m'en serais allée. Tes dernières paroles m'en ont intimement persuadée. Merci. 
Mais voilà, je dois me oups vous préserver&#8230;


----------



## Chaïtan (19 Août 2008)

Cher masque,

Il devient de plus en plus difficile de te tenir en vie. Retoucher les fissures, rajouter du maquillage, rehausser les coins des lèvres, resserrer lélastique pour te tenir haut et droit ; tout ça me demande du temps et me fatigue. Jai fuit tout le monde cette semaine, car tu nétais plus assez solide. Tu te fais vieux et ça se voit trop. Ne pas pouvoir compter sur toi pour me ressourcer auprès des gens qui comptent ma profondément déçu. 
Je te demande simplement de me dire si je peux encore compter sur toi, si tu tiendras encore le coup ces prochains jours. Je ne peux me permettre de laisser transparaître ce noir qui me ronge. Ca peux faire des dégâts. Jai encore besoin que tu travailles pour moi pendant que je remet tout en place. Laisse moi du temps pour madapter à cette peur de la maladie, pour trouver la bonne solution à ma relation avec lui, à savoir ce que je veux avec lautre, à me faire à ces retrouvailles que jai probablement loupé, après 15 ans dabsence, par ta faute. 
Tient moi au courant de la suite.
Amicalement.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Août 2008)

Je ne viendrai plus dans ce thread ... plus jamais ! 
Je préfère ignorer ce qui me fait mal et ton chagrin, Aurélie, m'a bouleversé...
J'ai l'habitude des mots mais ils me manquent ce soir ... je déteste le gâchis d'une jeunesse blessée et ton cri me poursuit...
J'aimerais partager, consoler, rassurer mais je me trouve vain...
Je ne peux te proposer que mon silence, une pensée sincère et la promesse que demain sera un autre jour ... le soleil se lèvera et tu sentiras la caresse du vent dans tes cheveux ...  et les rires de tes ami(e)s.
Ce sera bien ! ... tu verras ...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Août 2008)

Voilà donc... moins d'une semaine finalement... Quelques jours de plus, quelques jours encore... Votre main si blanche, si mince dans la mienne dimanche dernier... et l'ombre de sa prèsence dans votre chambre., je l'ai reconnu, il est des choses que l'on n'oublie pas, jamais... oui, j'ai su alors que c'était la dernière fois que je vous voyais, que je vous parlais... vous étiez si las... à bout... dans l'attente de la délivrance, de cette libération méritée... En vous quittant pourtant, je me disais que j'avais beaucoup de chose à vous dire encore. Je sais aujourd'hui tous ces mots inutiles, je sais aujourd'hui que vous saviez...

Vous allez me manquer...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Août 2008)

Vos cendres sont là... vous êtes là... là ou vous le souhaitiez... 5 jours... 
Saint Pur Malt priez pour vous... pour nous... pour moi... nous avons plus que de raison, fait offrande et levé notre verre à votre souvenir... vous étiez avec nous...nous buvions à vous, avec vous... et nous avons pleuré... pas trop longtemps... les larmes dans le pur malt, vous n'auriez pas aimé cela...
Merci pour tout, merci pour ça aussi... merci pour ces vieux démons enfin occis...

Vous allez nous manquer...


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Août 2008)

_ You're likely to open up a can of worms ? The dice are loaded._


----------



## aCLR (2 Septembre 2008)

Voilà _papi_,

le mur est fini. Deux ans que tu nous tannais avec cette histoire de séparation à faire. Deux ans que tu nous disais que les chats passaient par cette portion de terrain non-bâti. Deux ans que les monticules générés par leurs déjections aux pieds de tes rosiers te gênais.

Alors nous l'avons fait. Je me rappelle les débuts difficiles et tes encouragements _Y va t'y'arriver ?_ Les fois où tu épiais l'avancement lorsque nous avions le dos tourné. Les railleries de tes proches qui doutaient de nos capacités.

Je me rappelle qu'il en avait été de même pour la palissade. Un vieux mur de briques que tu trouvait moche. Quelques boursouflures qui risquaient d'écraser tes plates-bandes. Nous avions donc descendu ce mur et élever un claustra de bois avec une pergola en bout, histoire de profiter de notre terrasse au calme. Nous avions même posé quelques plantes en pots au dessus de la partie basse de cette séparation afin de l'agrémenter.

Tu paraissais content de nos efforts.

Seulement, il a fallu d'un échange houleux trois jours avant la fin de l'élévation du mur pour que tu montres à nouveau ton mécontentement. Tu veux qu'on enlève les plantes en pots parce ce qu'elles grainent sur la terre en dessous. Que cela t'obliges à passer le sarcloir plus souvent puisque tu ne supportes pas la moindre pousse verte dans ta terre brune. Que dès qu'un pétale flétrit ou une feuille de rosier s'assombrisse, tu uses de ton sécateur parce que tu es  _un jardinier potager et pas un jardinier des fleurs_ 

Et bien sache _papi_ que je ne ferai rien de ces griefs. Nous avons assez bossé pour donner une nouvelle jeunesse à cette mitoyenneté pour que tu nous foutent la paix. Passe un coup de  désherbant, comme te l'a suggéré ta belle-fille, et arrête de nous polluer l'existence.

Si tenté que les herbicides ne soient pas néfastes pour la santé. Si tenté que ceux-ci ne rejoignent pas la nappe phréatique qui alimente toute la vallée


----------



## Craquounette (4 Septembre 2008)

Tu sais, je ne pensais pas que tu aurais cet effet sur moi. Je me suis assise dans la voiture hier et des larmes ont coulé. Pas de sanglots, pas des larmes de rage, de blessure ou de déception... Non. Juste le trop-plein de tristesse qui déborde. 27 semaines, c'est trop tôt, bcp trop tôt. Reste au chaud encore quelques longues semaines je t'en prie. Ne leur fais pas ça. Tu n'en as pas le droit... Offrir la joie du bonheur à venir pendant quelques jours, semaines, mois et tout à coup hop, disparaître. C'est dur, beaucoup trop dur... Je sais, tu n'y peux rien, c'est comme ça, c'est la vie... mais la douleur est là. Je ne souhaite que personne ne passe par là, que cela soit une amie ou ma pire ennemie. Ce n'est pas humain.
Ta maman est une rare des personnes à avoir compris que malgré, ou plutôt grâce à mon parcours je saurais me réjouir de cette nouvelle il y a quelques mois. Que non, je ne serai pas jalouse ou aigrie de son bonheur. Elle sait également qu'en cas de coup dur je serai là non seulement parce que j'ai passé par là mais surtout parce que c'est une amie, tout simplement... Alors écoute bien ce que je vais te dire : ne sois pas pressé, reste au chaud. Autorisation de sortie au plus tôt fin octobre! Mais si tu veux attendre mi-décembre j'en serais ravie...


----------



## julrou 15 (5 Septembre 2008)

Content de t'avoir vu, l'autre soir. 

Heureux d'entendre à nouveau ta voix, te saisir à nouveau ton regard... 
Une année va-t-elle encore nous éloigner ? Curieusement, alors que tu seras plus loin, il me sera plus facile de venir te voir ; si tu le souhaites - je sais que tu le souhaites. Il nous faut absolument partager d'autres instants, ensemble -  comme l'autre jour, comme cet été... ; comme _avant_. 

Je ne sais plus tout à fait à quel niveau situé _ça_
Bien incapable de le décrire... Mais je sais qu'il arrive que _ça_ m'envahisse, comme ce soir, comme cet été -  comme _avant_. 

Mais je sais aussi qu'_on en vient à aimer son désir et non plus l'objet de son désir_. C'est déjà fait.

_Je vais passer à autre chose, bien sûr_. 

En attendant de te revoir, je t'embrasse.

J.


----------



## rezba (9 Septembre 2008)

Cher Monsieur l'Administrateur,

Vous avez encore trifouillé un je-ne-sais-quoi superflu-à-vos-yeux, et réduit de ce fait d'une unité un compte que j'ai mis tant d'application à rendre symétrique.
C'est ennuyeux.
Je me vois donc en train de dépenser une énergie peu banale pour arrondir mon cercle et retomber sur mes pattes.
D'aucuns taquins m'objecteront que ceci n'est pas une lettre morte.
Ils ne connaissent pas le tenancier de ces lieux.
C'est lettre est aussi morte que l'autre.
Toute mon absence de respect, amiral de bateau-lavoir, bayadère de carnaval, troglodyte de serveurs, tortionnaire de fils innocents, scaphandrier d'eau de vaisselle, papou des carpathes !


















_Chère.

 Je ne devrais pas t'écrire. Mais tu m'écris, toi. 
Tu laisses des messages dans des endroits publics. Je n'en vois pas l'intérêt, mais j'en saisis l'occasion.
 Cela fait bien longtemps que je ne sais plus ce qu'il y a dans ta tête, et que j'ai cessé de le chercher. Je ne suis plus uni à toi depuis longtemps. Depuis avant que notre fils naisse. C'est toi qui l'a voulu, qui a voulu. Partir. Vivre autre chose. 
 C'était, ce fut, très douloureux. Pour toi comme pour moi. Mais tu partais, dans une autre histoire, un autre homme. 
 Pourquoi je te dis tout ça ? Je te l'ai déjà dit, et nos versions sont irréversiblement différentes.
 Je voulais te dire que je t'ai aimé, sans y penser vraiment. Nous avons grandi ensemble, nous nous sommes attachés irrémédiablement l'un à l'autre, et nous n'avons pas su rebondir, au bout de quinze ans. 
 J'ai cru qu'en ne construisant aucune colère, je t'aiderai. Je ne sais pas. Je sais aujourd'hui qu'ainsi, j'ai compromis alors toute possibilité de reconstruire notre couple.
 C'est une chose que ma marraine ne m'avait pas appris, ça.
 Mais peut être ne le savait-elle pas.
 En tout cas, je sais aussi que rien ne sert de mettre des si. Il n'y a pas de si.
 Tu m'as quitté. Je n'ai pas voulu revenir. C'est ainsi. Tu m'en voudras toute ta vie ? Tu ne supporteras jamais que je vive une autre vie que celle que tu voulais que je vive ? Je le supporterais, dans la mesure du possible.
 Mais si tu pouvais essayer de passer à autre chose, la vie serait plus savoureuse. Surtout pour toi. En tout cas, moi, la haine me laisse toujours un mauvais gout dans la bouche. Elle m'empêche de croquer la vie à pleines dents.
 Je t'embrasse.

_​


----------



## Aladdin Sane (10 Septembre 2008)

Chère A...
Le rendez-vous manqué de ce matin me laisse une certaine mélancolie.
Etait-ce raisonnable de toutes façons?
Je ne sais que penser, si ce n'est que je me fiche du raisonnable.
A très vite, je le sais.


----------



## Aladdin Sane (21 Septembre 2008)

Mademoiselle,
vous êtes arrivée, perdue parmi la foule, je vous cherchais du regard. Un rayon de soleil au milieu de ces gens qui se retrouvent et s'étreignent. Un sourire timide et quelques mots échangés.
Ces heures passées avec vous, mais aussi avec tant d'autres et l'impossibilité de s'isoler. Je vous ai regardé évoluer et rire sans que jamais l'envie de vous serrer dans mes bras ne me quitte.
J'avais envie de me pencher vers vous et de vous emmener loin de là, abandonnant les autres et leurs rires que je n'entendais que comme un bruit de fond, n'écoutant que le votre.
Comme un adolescent, j'étais paralysé par votre regard et votre sourire que je guettais à chaque instant. Je vous sentais près de moi et j'avais envie d'effleurer votre main.
J'avais envie de sentir votre chaleur dans mes bras, goûter votre peau et vos lèvres, m'endormir simplement près de vous.
A votre contact, j'ai retrouvé un sentiment que je croyais enfoui.
Je me suis senti vivant.
Vous allez me manquer.
Beaucoup.


----------



## CouleurSud (13 Octobre 2008)

Salut Ami,
Nous nous sommes rencontrés
Un jour
Comme ça
Comme un autre
C&#8217;aurait pu être un autre jour
Mais, voilà, c&#8217;était le jour
Alors, comment te dire mon amitié ?
Parce que tu me ressembles ?
Oui, peut-être
Non, parce que nous avons tout fait pour ne pas nous ressembler
Au point
D&#8217;être des ennemis
Nous avons fait l&#8217;expérience de l&#8217;hostilité
Nous avions raison
Là était le lien
La ruse
J&#8217;étais où tu ne m&#8217;attendais pas
Je n&#8217;étais pas où tu m&#8217;attendais

Et là, tu es où je ne t&#8217;attendrai plus


----------



## Lila (15 Octobre 2008)

Cher sens de la Vie,
Ne nous serions pas perdus de vue ces temps-ci ?
Ces vaines agitations, ces gens sérieux autant qu'ennuyeux, ces passions futiles.....Cette mascarade d'existence...Est-ce bien toi ?
Il m'avait semblé que tu avais un goût de fruit, un parfum de fleur, la légèreté d'une brise, comme une eau claire qui court sans aucun doute, de sa source vers l'océan, qu'il suffisait de t'aimer pour se laisser porter, d'être confiant quant elle devenait plus turbulente.
Est-ce moi qui ai fermé les yeux, qui nage, frénétiquement, à contre courant, qui boit la tasse, m'accroche au bord, me cogne sur les rochers à trop vouloir les éviter...?
Sûrement, car ce sentiment de vide, de manque de toi, de faim ne peut-être que le signe de ton absence. 
Cher sens de ma vie, il faut qu'on se retrouve...vite, avant que je devienne sérieux et ennuyeux, que je m'attache à ces vaines agitations, à leurs passions futiles et que je crois en autre chose que toi.

Your beloved child !


----------



## Aladdin Sane (18 Octobre 2008)

J'ai quitté la maison aujourd'hui.
Je ne sais pas si je rentrerai.
Plus l'envie de te parler.
Plus l'envie de te voir.
Encore moins de t'entendre me reprocher tout et rien.
La fatigue.
Et aussi l'envie de m'amuser.
Une page qui hésite à se tourner et attend de savoir de quel côté elle va tomber. C'est ce que je suis aujourd'hui.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2008)

Hi.

Des efforts. Beaucoup. 
Prendre sur soi. Beaucoup.
Accepter. Beaucoup.


Demande toi comment je vis tout ça.
Suffit de pas grand chose.
Un mot par-ci, par-là.
Des réponses, de temps à autre.

Tu fais des trucs si magiques.
Je suis sûr que tu peux y arriver.

Et tout ça, c'est pas des obligations. Juste de la politesse et de l'intérêt.
Vis ta vie, sois happy. Rien ne me fait plus plaisir. Honnêtement. 

Seulement, quand quelqu'un se donne du mal, fais un signe, ne serai-ce qu'un peu. Juste un peu.

Je suis pas difficile. 
Tu le sais. 

Rien de compliqué, jamais.
_Des broutilles, des broutilles_ qu'il disait Mercutio.


----------



## Binouche (24 Octobre 2008)

_Salut à toi,_

_Et surtout merci. Toi qui mas fait découvrir tant de choses, qui mas pris la main pendant ces 6 derniers mois. Toi qui mas ouvert lesprit et qui mas fait voir le monde autrement. Merci à toi qui as partagé mes joies et mes peines et qui étais toujours la pour moi. Merci pour tous ces souvenirs que tu me laisses, toutes ces choses que tu mas données et toutes celles que tu mas prises. Merci pour tout ce que tu mas appris, même à mes dépends._

_Je te quitte aujourdhui. Cest fini entre nous. Je men vais ce soir, sans regret, mais non sans tristesse. Mon départ me déchire le cur, mais il est inéluctable. Ne me retiens pas, ce nen sera que plus dur. Ne me montre pas tes bons côtés, je les ai déjà tous en mémoire. Sache que je penserai souvent à toi. De toute façon je ne peux plus toublier. Tu fais partie intégrante de ma vie et va linfluencer du mieux que tu peux. Je ne peux plus toublier mais je dois te quitter, triste paradoxe._

_Encore une fois, merci pour tout et à bientôt, New York._


----------



## Chaïtan (27 Octobre 2008)

2 mois après​
Les semaines passent avec ces mots qui se baladent dans ma tête et qui aimeraient bien se poser sur du papier pour enfin senvoler vers une autre destination, suivant le sens du souffle du vent qui passerait par là ; mais je suis incapable de vraiment te les faire parvenir. Je ne sais pas pourquoi. Car je nai jamais été aussi persuadée de ce que je voulais. Jimagine que cest pour reculer léchéance de la fin, pour garder encore un bout de toi en moi, pour croire encore que la magie ne sest pas envolée.
Tannoncer que je mets fin à notre relation, et dire simplement << voilà, cest comme ça>>, mobsède depuis que je suis rentrée. Je ne veux évidemment pas effacer ce que nous avons construit pendant toutes ces années. Nos échanges dadolescents naïfs qui croient que tout est possible et qui ne pensent pas à lavenir. Nos relations de jeunes adultes partagés entre faire nos vies et garder ces doux partages interdits. Aujourdhui, les adultes un peu moins jeunes que nous sommes cherchent vraiment trop à savoir où lon met les pieds et de ce fait nous commençons à nous déchirer. Je ne veux pas de ça ! Je ne veux pas de cette haine que jai ressentie ce jour où jai failli tout casser dans ces murs qui nétaient même pas les tiens. Je tai déjà haï mais cette haine nétait que lautre côté de la passion. Celle qui grandie à présent est plus dangereuse car elle est remplie de jalousie et dattentes. Des attentesnous savons tous les deux quon ne peux même pas y songer. Je tai demandé notre dernier soir de me dire que je ne devais rien attendre de toi, pour que je lentende clairement Tu nas pas voulu, répliquant que jétais dure de dire ça. Mais regarde nous ! Regarde toi ! Où pouvons-nous les placer ces putains dattentes ?! Alors je veux te dire à présent que je ne veux plus de cette intimité. Je ne veux plus de tes mains sur mon corps. Je ne veux plus de tes baisers qui me dévorent de tout mon être. Je ne veux plus de ton souffle au creux de ma nuque ni de ces regards remplis de désir. Si les larmes doivent couler, elles ne seront plus par culpabilité. Je les accepteraient évidemment mais seulement si elles viennent de ton histoire. Jaccepterai aussi ta main dans la mienne mais sans jeu de doigts. Je la prendrai pour te soutenir et taider à te retrouver sil le faut. 
Tu lauras compris donc, je souhaite aujourdhui transformer notre amour en amitié, avant quil ne se transforme en déchirure irréparable. 
Cest dur de clore autant dannées. Jai peur. Mais il le faut. Pour nous.
Amicalement.


----------



## Craquounette (31 Octobre 2008)

18 ans que nous nous connaissons. 18 ans damitié. 18 ans de complicité.1 seul coups de tonnerre est venu perturber cette complicité. Cétait il y a bien longtemps. Un peu de jalousie de ma part : tu étais déjà en couple avec P., moi seule. Un peu denvie de ta part : tu ne te permettais pas de vivre les choses de notre âge, moi si. Lorage a duré 1 jour.

Malgré les kilomètres qui nous séparent, cette complicité perdure. Des semaines sans se voir, sans se téléphoner, mais chacune sait que lautre est là, discrètement. Cest réconfortant ce genre de certitude. Cela réchauffe le cur les soirs d "hiver".
Des jours sans se parler et soudain, un après-midi entier autours dun café, dun thé, dune bière, dune bouteille de vin selon les envies, lhumeur, le moral. Des heures à parler, de tout de rien, de toi, de moi, de nos vies, ou alors juste observer les gens autour de nous. Des choses simples et sincères. Jaurais aimé te présenter qquun qui est comme ça aussi, mais la vie est parfois compliquée. Tu le sais. 

Tu sais tout de moi. Mes soucis, mes joies, mes ptits bonheurs, mes peines. Tu me décryptes sans que je ne dise rien : mes yeux brillants, un ptit sourire, un air fatigué, une clope allumée un peu trop nerveusement, des lèvres qui se crispent, un rire 

Tu mas soutenue dans mes choix sans jamais me juger. En septembre 07, tu mas encouragée à acheter ce billet de train "Tu le regretteras si tu ny vas pas Vis !". Il y a qques mois, tu as porté ces putain de briques au haut des ces 4 étages sans ascenseur. Hier, tu as compris. "Un moment de bonheur ne se refuse jamais ".

Merci à E. qui court vers moi pour me faire un bisou et me dire "Heureusement que je n ai pas mis mes bas rayés, tu me les aurais volés !", merci à P. "Tu vois la porte là-bas Elle te sera toujours ouverte" ma-t-il glissé discrètement lorsque nous étions seuls il y a qques mois. 

Merci à toi, pour ta présence, ton soutien, ton rire, nos déconnades


----------



## Craquounette (5 Novembre 2008)

Madame (je vous appelle Mme même si vous devez avoir qques années de moins que moi),
je ne vous aime pas. Vous ne me connaisez pas. Vous ne m'avez rien fait mais je ne vous aime pas. Vous ne savez pas prendre soin des gens qui vous entoure et pour cela, je vous en veux et ne vous aime pas.


----------



## NED (7 Novembre 2008)

CHER MONSIEUR TOYOTA
Quand tu fais une revision, tête de noeud, dis a tes débiles mentaux de garagistes de remettre de l'huile après la vidange !!!


_histoire vraie vécue par mon oncle hier_


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2008)

Con d'artiste du 9eme,

Essaie de mettre ton vernissage un autre jour que pile sur mes cours d'art graphique la prochaine fois.

Boulet !


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Novembre 2008)

Toi, le connard qui m'a grillé un feu sous le nez et que j'ai évité de justesse, si je te recroise, ce n'est pas ton rétro que je défonce.


----------



## Lalla (13 Novembre 2008)

Je ne vais quand même pas commencer par une formule de politesse !

Tu as été le premier vieux, le premier adulte, que jai traité de connard, les yeux dans les yeux. Etrange expérience. 
Je suis polie à lorigine. Mais hier si je tavais pécho à la sortie, je taurais fait sauter le dentier, jaurais rétamé sa gueule à ta décolorée et rayé ta benz.
Je voulais te dire, je regrette. Oh ! Non pas de tavoir insulté mais de ne pas avoir su rester maîtresse de moi-même, de ne pas avoir su argumenter logiquement et calmement. Jai pensé bien trop tard à tout ce que jaurais dû faire ou dire, cest toujours comme ça.
Finalement tu as eu ce que tu voulais : jétais seule, vous étiez deux. Même quand le gentil Monsieur à plaidé en ma faveur, tu as fait preuve dune mauvaise foi sans limite. 
Au moins je ne me suis pas faite marché dessus, tu as passé devant 100 personnes pour un vieux con ! Et ça, ça na pas de prix !


----------



## Holmes (13 Novembre 2008)

Le café est prêt.


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Novembre 2008)

...  ...


----------



## teo (18 Novembre 2008)

J'avais anticipé ce moment, sachant c'était une possibilité de ce que tu avais choisi comme ta vie sans nous. Mais j'évitais d'y penser. C'est donc définitif.

Garder les bons moments. Il faudra me souvenir et me dire que tu avais accepté le contact, le premier après si longtemps, et que tu as su qu'on pensait à toi, qu'on t'aimait toujours et qu'on te voulait à nos côtés. C'était jeudi dernier, étrange timing, du vrai _toi_, pas vrai ? Je ne réalise pas encore.

Ton fils


----------



## mado (19 Novembre 2008)

Il nous avait accueilli dans sa maison aux bambous. Avait accepté avec plaisir nos tentes, partagé la grande table, souri de nos excès, tenté de tromper ta vigilance même 
Tu étais heureux, il l'était aussi.

A très bientôt Olivier.
(k)


----------



## Bassman (27 Novembre 2008)

Salut ducon,

Enfin !

Enfin ton assurance de mierda s'est réveillée et a semble t'il fait une propal à la hauteur de ce que la mienne attendait.

Enfin je vais pouvoir repartir, reconstruire vraiment ma vie, me refaire un chez moi, m'offrir quelques cadeaux, offrir quelques cadeaux, mais tout ça n'est que matériel.

Un genou, un pied, et le peu de confiance en moi, voilà ce que tu m'aura pris. Alors tu comprendra bien que je ne te remercierai quand même pas hein ?

L'autre mauvaise nouvelle, c'est que la moitié de ce que je vais toucher, sera de ta poche, parce que ton assurance refuse de tout payer.

Tant qu'on y est, n'oublie pas que la sécu elle aussi aura quelques petits trucs a te réclamer.

En espérant qu'au moins cela te serve de leçon, et que tu n'oublies pas tout ce que ça m'a coûté.

Je te dis à bientôt... Au tribunal.
Au moins je me sens soulagé.


----------



## La mouette (28 Novembre 2008)

Coucou Love,

Tu m'as redonné tout ce que je croyais avoir perdu.

Nos discussions, nos nuits, nos matins, notre espoir, notre avenir, notre enfant...

Ton regard le matin, tes rires, nos deux corps complices, ....

Aucun mot n'est assez  riche, pour te dire combien je t'aime

Je l'écris ici , par pudeur,  en étant certain que tu le ressent...

Cette lettre n'est pas morte, elle est pleine de vie, d'amour, et de toi .


----------



## Holmes (29 Novembre 2008)

Arrête ça: m'appeler juste avant ou pendant le week-end pour savoir si je fais quelque chose. Tu devrais le savoir pourtant : mes week-end ressemblent à un désert rocailleux, vide, abrupte et rude. Je suis un saint-Bernard, quelqu'un à qui l'on pense quand le moral ne va pas, quand on a besoin de parler. Quand il s'agit de se faire une toile ou une sortie, c'est une autre chanson. Je disparais des répertoires téléphoniques. Donc évite de me poser la question chaque week-end. Tu ne fais que me retourner ma solitude en pleine figure.
Le 24, je serai certainement là. Ne t'inquiètes pas. Je n'ai pas perdu mon côté gourmet, J. nous préparera certainement un superbe menu le connaissant. Quel cadeau je voudrais ? Le seul qui me ferait vraiment plaisir ne s'achète pas, il s'offre. Mais malheureusement, c'est impossible. Donc quelques livres feront l'affaire. J'ai du temps à tuer. Je vais en profiter pour tenter de faire reculer mon ignorance crasse.
Le 31 ? N'y pense même pas! Je crois avoir passer l'âge de me joindre à vous et surtout, je n'en ai aucune envie. Un DVD, quelques friandises accompagneront le passage à l'an 2009.

S'il te plaît, lâche-moi les basket. Tu n'as jamais été une amie et tu ne le seras jamais. Tu es ma mère.


----------



## bellerebelle (30 Novembre 2008)

Nous, les PARENTS, qui avons peur !
 Qui regardons, impuissants, monter la violence et, derrière les portes fermées de la crainte et de la tendresse, retenons nos enfants et leur disons « Attendez » au lieu de leur crier « Allez » !
 Nous qui redoutons leur échec et voudrions choisir leurs directions ; qui tremblons à l'avance des luttes qu'ils auront à livrer et saignons des blessures dont ils souffriront.
 Nous qui, pour parler de notre jeunesse, employons des mots étrangers à la leur et réduisons le Monde à la crainte que nous en avons.
 Nous qui leur avons lu de si fantastiques histoires d'Aventure et d'Espérance et répondons «sécurité, sagesse, prudence» à leur fringale de vivre.
 Nous, les PARENTS qui ne faisons pas confiance à leur Jeunesse.

 Nous, les ADULTES, à qui leur Jeunesse fait peur !
 Nous qui ne savons plus respirer, entendre, aimer.
 Nous qui amassons et ne savons pour quoi, courons et ne savons vers quoi.
 Nous qui leur montrons le passé au lieu de leur ouvrir l'avenir.
 Nous, les modèles dont l'enfant s'efforce d'imiter les gestes ; dont il a appris par cur les exploits fantastiques, qui avons conquis l'univers, fait reculer la mort et su parfois choisir celle-ci plutôt que de trahir ce à quoi nous croyions ; nous qui préférons, aujourdhui, sécurité à liberté, ignorance à risque, silence à échange.
 Nous qui blindons nos portes, piégeons nos jardins et nous préparons à l'apocalypse.
 Nous, les ADULTES, qui avons perdu confiance en l'avenir et en qui nos enfants perdent confiance.

 Toi que J'Aime, à qui les mots font peur : ceux qu'on vit et ceux qu'on pleure, les mots-chanson repris par tous, le mot «Bonheur », le mot « Amour ». 
 Toi qui te ris des mots-tambour, des mots-drapeau, Pureté, Constance ou Idéal.
 Toi qui te gardes des passions, interromps ton élan et prétends ainsi survoler la souffrance.
 Toi qui peux tant et ne veux rien.
 Toi que J'Aime et qui refuses ta confiance à la Vie

  NOUS TOUS !!!

  Puisque la lutte est inévitable, la violence à nos portes et celles-ci destinées à être forcées, acceptons de laisser nos enfants préparer leurs armes : de l'attente et de la peur ne peuvent naître que la fuite ou la paralysie.
 La lutte les stimulera, les coups les feront progresser.

 Acceptons qu'ils choisissent leur Avenir !
 Que dans un Monde qui ne sait plus vers quoi il va et craint sa destruction, leurs buts soient différents des nôtres.
 Et si ce qui, pour nous, s'appelle « réussir » était « rater » pour eux ?
 Le seul danger qu'ils courraient serait, entre quatre murs à toute épreuve, à épreuve de souffrance, de plaisir, de poésie et de folie, de s'endormir pour se réveiller vaincus sans avoir lutté. Ce serait, par peur du risque, de ne rien risquer et se laisser aller au fil d une eau sans vie où, bientôt, ils ne distingueraient plus le reflet de leur visage, où ne passeraient plus le Rêve, ni l'Espoir, ni la nécessaire Utopie.

 Acceptons de les laisser trouver leurs Bonheurs ! Et, si, à la grande- route que nous voudrions leur tracer, ils préfèrent les chemins hasardeux, pleins d embûches mais aussi de soleil : ce sont sans doute ceux de demain

 Relisons les livres que nous aimions, enfants ! Ils nous parlaient de nous et emplissaient nos poitrines d'Univers possibles. Les histoires qu'ils racontaient nous faisaient accepter de jouer la partie de la Vie, parce que derrière le visage qui pleure, il y a le visage qui rit et tout ce qui fleurit superbement avant de disparaître pour ressurgir plus loin, fort du vertige de l'Eternité.

 Osons leur parler de ce qui ne finira pas ! : de Dieu, si nous pouvons, de la Beauté, du Don de soi, de l'Amour, de ce que l'on éprouve lorsqu'on a progressé ne serait-ce que d'un pas, ne fut-ce que dans l'obscurité.

 Disons à leur naïveté « tu peux » ! Disons à leur faiblesse « vas-y » et à leur jeunesse que la lutte n'est pas perdue et la Paix toujours à reconquérir !
 N'oublions jamais de leur donner des raisons d espérer, de se réjouir et d'aimer.
 Redevenons exemples ! Pour leur permettre, en leur ouvrant l'Espoir, de devenir, à leur tour, modèles et adultes.

 [FONT=&quot]Et toi, Confiance, motclé qui ouvres toutes les portes, mot-marée qui balaies la peur et les doutes, j'ai la tête levée, j'ai les yeux ouverts, je cherche autour de moi, prête à te recevoir, pour te partager avec celui que j'Aime!
[/FONT]


----------



## kasarus (1 Décembre 2008)

Ahhh.


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Décembre 2008)

bellerebelle a dit:


> gnagna alleluia




Tiens!
Salut Toumaï! 
Ca gaze depuis le temps?


----------



## La mouette (1 Décembre 2008)

Carpe diem


----------



## La mouette (2 Décembre 2008)

Bonsoir ma rose,

Alors finalement tu es partie...
Je ne peux pas t'en vouloir, juste vouloir savoir, comprendre mieux...
La corde a cassé, alors que tu l'as sentais solide...
Notre île restera déserte
La musique un souvenir

Il me reste malgré tout une consolation, la dernière fois où je t'ai vu tu riais avec tes magnifiques yeux noirs, qui brillaient ...

....


----------



## CouleurSud (2 Décembre 2008)

Bonsoir, ou ce qu'on veut comme formule de politesse,

J'ai longtemps séjourné
Dans une grande maison
La tienne
Celle où il faut parler
La maison où était le jeu multicolore du monde
Ce dont tu parlais avait des couleurs
Parce que tu parlais

Et puis, un jour, les couleurs se sont ternies
Parce que ce que tu disais
N'avait plus d'orient
Aucun soleil levant pour éclairer
Quelques lettres éparses
Des traces échouées

Mais non
C'est moi qui n'ai plus rien à dire
C'est moi qui me suis éparpillé

Tu m'as quitté

Et je n'ai plus rien à dire


(toi, la parole)


----------



## toys (3 Décembre 2008)

a toi mon petit propriétaire.

je te loue se "superbe apart depuis 1 ans. tu ma promis des travaux et des travaux, mais rien n'est fait donc j'ai décidé de te quitté. 

et la tu me demande de resté encore 3 mois alors que l'on avais dit 2, mais sur le contrat s'est bien 3 (co?^%@#ard).

tu a oublier de me donné la fiche de consomation energétique du logement et comme par hazard il est en classe G soit la pire qui existe.

du coup tu me fait loupé un superbe apart car je ne peut pas payé deux loyer pendant deux mois.
je ne sais pas quoi te dire si se n'est que pour un mec qui voulait être maire de ma jolie ville je suis bien heureux que tu ne soit pas passer. 

je ne sais pas comment cette histoire vas finir mais en tous cas je me barre de chez toi. ha oui au fait il ne fait pas 40 m carré mais 30 maxi.

je ne te dit pas bonne journée et te botte le cul en passant (ha oui je t'es pas dit mais je crois que tu vas avoir une très mauvaise pub ).


----------



## toys (3 Décembre 2008)

mon préavis posé et pas d'argent pour un double loyer 
j'ai cherché toute la journée une solution pour pouvoir chopé cet apartement super simpa mais en vain j'ai dut non.

rangement de maison on virre le courrier du jour et la comme dans les film il y a une envellope qui tombe. une lettre de la chance qui vas me faire gagné 10 0000 0000 00 de dollar kekquoi?

bha non une lettre des HLM pour me dire que j'ai une maison qui m'attend en janvier. avec un jardin un garage et une chambre et un bureau. 71 mettre carré de vivable si s'est pas le luxe avec un chauffage qui chauffe et des fenetre qui ferme et une salle de bain qui n'es pas pourrit.

merci mon petit ange ou je ne sais quoi. je crois que je vais dormir cette nuit.



merci a vous tous aussi pour vos conseil et soutien sa fait plaisir et sa remonte le moral.


----------



## toys (10 Décembre 2008)

compte rendu pour mon anges

maison visité = OK (ta vue grand mon ange)
travail  =  OK passage de 55 a 75 % de temps accepté 

petite question tu en garde pour les autre des bonnes nouvelles ou tu a décidé de tous m'envoyer comme sa.
merci merci merci merci merci merci merci merci merco merci merci merci....


----------



## teo (11 Décembre 2008)

Salut cousinos,
Avec ta belle gueule de tête brûlée, ado, tu traçais déjà en hors piste et faisais flipper tes parents. Plus tard, tu as choisi de partir, vivre autrement, loin de la Suisse, de la France ou du Canada. Un coup de foudre pour un continent, un pays. Un peu comme ton grand-père. Vous êtes né le même jour. Pas tout à fait le même chemin mais tu lui ressemblais beaucoup.
Tu as fini tes études à Bogota, tu es parti enseigner dans les montagnes colombiennes et dieu sait qu'on a flippé encore quand la situation est devenu tendue avec les autorités. Tu étais loin des zones de tension dont on parle parfois aux infos, mais c'est toujours dangereux quand on est du côté des personnes qui n'ont rien contre ceux qui ont plus. Je ne saurais même pas situer sur une carte la région où tu as créé ton chez toi.
On s'est revu y'a quoi, deux ans ? C'était cool de se retrouver un peu, parler de nos vies, reprendre contact comme on pouvait, le téléphone et les emails là-bas, ça le faisait moyen et j'ai jamais été assez aventurier pour avoir l'envie de t'y rejoindre pour des vacances. Dommage.
J'ai toujours admiré tes parents pour ce qu'ils ont su encaisser entre toi et ton frère. Tu allais bientôt le rejoindre, lui et son fils, pour des vacances un peu sauvages comme ça vous était déjà arrivé. Un accident de la route, sans doute banal, sur les routes péruviennes. Tu n'as pas souffert à ce que je sais.
Les cousinos australiens, américains et européens vont se sentir seuls.

Life sucks.


----------



## Aladdin Sane (11 Décembre 2008)

Mademoiselle,
Je vous entend souvent jouir dans l'appartement du dessous
J'entends vos soupirs et vos cris

Rien de pervers dans cette écoute due au hasard.
Juste un sourire qui prouve que l'amour est vivant.
Un souffle de vie qui vous rendrait presque jolie comme l'orgasme peut rendre belle toutes les femmes.

Et puis la réalité revient
Et je vous croise dans l'escalier.
Femme banale dans une vie banale

Comme ma vie finalement...


----------



## La mouette (11 Décembre 2008)

Il neige dehors, tout est blanc, le ciel est gris.
Je pense à toutes les personnes qui sont passées dans la boutique aujourd'hui.

Je voudrais vous demander de comprendre que, si vous êtes unique , vous n'êtes pas seul à avoir besoin de nos services pour votre matériel électronique. Bien entendu c'est important, voir vital pour certain. Malgré tout, si votre code génétique vous rend unique, votre demande n'est pas isolée, et vous n'êtes pas le seul à avoir besoin d'aide. 

Je vous aide dès que je le peux, mais je suis incapable de résoudre le problème pour hier.

Merci de votre compréhension


----------



## Holmes (12 Décembre 2008)

Mes envies ne correspondent pas à mes capacités. J'ai compris, merci.
Tu sais convaincre. Note qu'après de 10 ans, ce serait normal que le message commence à rentrer.


----------



## CouleurSud (14 Décembre 2008)

Salut île,

Tu es toute refermée sur toi
Comme un écrin, tu préserves ceux que tu abrites
Oui, il faut les protéger
Ils ont choisi de s'arrêter là
D'aimer le découpage strict de tes rivages
De rêver au lointain que tu leur laisse voir
Sans jamais sortir de ta forme circulaire
Car les îles sont des cercles
Où on revient toujours au même
A ceux que tu accueilles
Tu offres le repos

Mais, île,
Tu ne fais qu'enfermer 
Tes locataires dans de petites îles
Chacun est une île 
Dans l'isolement de ton insularité
Le repos que tu offres
Est traversé de cauchemars
De ceux qui réveillent
Au milieu de la nuit

Pour que nous allions voir que tu es toujours une île
Que nous ne te quitterons jamais
Malgré notre désir
De lointain

Le désir
D'une autre île...
Où...

etc.


----------



## Holmes (8 Janvier 2009)

Tu vois, c'est exactement pour ces raisons que j'ai dit Stop. En t'appelant, je pensais que certaines choses avaient peut être changé, que tu avais compris. Et non. Aucune évolution dans le même genre de situations. Aucun soutien. Je n'attendais pas grand chose, juste quelques mots de réconfort, une proposition pour un verre ou je ne sais quoi. Mais non, rien.
Comment oses-tu poser toutes tes conditions à mon retour si tu agis comme ça ?

Si mon entretien de lundi ne donne rien, je songe à tout planter, me barrer d'ici. Dès le 31, plus rien ne me retiendra ici à présent. Plus de job, plus d'attaches. Où ? je n'en sais rien. Peut-être traverser l'Atlantique. J'aurai quelques mois de salaire pour me retourner.

Triste déception.


----------



## kasarus (9 Janvier 2009)

Lettres mortes.

Le français s'en est allé, faute de combattants.
Le fond _repartiront,_... comme s'il avait été présent.

Marre des échanges où la "conspuation" règne, marre des discussions où les réflexions ne sont que des phénomènes optiques, marre de se dire que la vie, c'est ça?
Lettres mortes...
S'en allèrent vers un monde meilleur, un monde où la majorité des cons n'existe plus, un monde où on n'est pas obligé de se dire qu' on est peut-être encore plus con que les cons qui nous insupportent.

De la tolérance? 

Oui, bien sûr, c'est confortable, la tolérance, surtout que pour tolérer, on a besoin de se sentir supérieur, non? 
Ah, et marre de se demander si à chaque fois que l'on pense progresser dans la clairvoyance, on ne s'enfonce pas encore plus dans l'aveuglement, comme se crever les yeux avec le piolet de l'archéologue...
Cherchant pour ne plus se trouver.


Marre d'être loin.
De la prépa, des responsabilités futures qui m'étouffent déjà...

Marre d'être loin de toi.

ARIANE, reviens... 
Dans le labyrinthique enchevêtrement des heures, je t'ai perdue, cette semaine.

"Je m'habitue vite..." Un peu de temps pour réaliser ma peine.

Mon cri silencieux m'étouffe, me broie comme un blizzard glacé résorbant tout.

Je t'aime.


----------



## Pifou80 (11 Janvier 2009)

L'a(l)chimie des corps rends parfois le processus difficile à comprendre. Comment est-il possible, par - 5° à l'extérieur, de faire fondre un coeur de pierre. La RDM (Résistance des Matériaux, pour toi, l'ami(e) néophyte) va pourtant à l'encontre du process; Dans la vraie vie plus c'est froid, moins c'est mou et plus ça casse.
 Et bien, dans notre cas, non, quelques jours passés à feu doux, dans la rigueur de l'hivers n'ont tendance qu'a ramollir le coeur du dit personnage. Ca doit sûrement être une réaction chimique bien connue et qu'on découvre tous un jour ou l'autre, comprenant deux ingrédients et une transformation proche de la dissolution. Je reste pourtant perplexe, la capacité à influer sur le personnage me fais peur, quelle maîtrise peut elle obtenir? Quels actes sera-t-il prêt à accomplir pour son ingrédient fétiche? 

 Tant de confiance est anormal, je me méfie, elle est capable de ramollir le coeur, qu'elle se méfie, une fois mou, elle ne pourra plus le fendre!


----------



## Lalla (11 Janvier 2009)

A toi, la « chose » au fond de moi,

Bravo, tu y es arrivée! Tu as accompli ton projet abject avec brio : je suis à genoux. Ces longues années de torture morale, de culpabilité, de frustrations, de critiques acerbes, de jugements, de punitions, ont finalement réussi à me détruire. Tu as vécu en moi comme un parasite, te servant de mon propre corps, de mon propre cerveau pour me briser. Tu dois être heureuse, toi au moins. Comme dhabitude, tu me laisses dans le désarroi de léchec pendant que tu savoures ton ultime victoire.
Depuis douze ans, ta ligne de conduite est la souffrance : me faire mal, me faire très mal, toujours plus, de manière toujours plus perverse, comme une tumeur maligne. Tu as réussi à me faire penser que cétait le seul moyen de me sentir vivante. Certains se coupent avec des lames de rasoir, certains se brûlent avec leur cigarette, toi tu me ronges de lintérieur. Avec toi, je choisis le pire, à tous les coups. Chaque jour qui se lève, chaque soir qui tombe, tu sabotes mes projets, mes envies et mes rêves. Tu brises tout, tout ce que tu touches devient moribond, comme moi aujourd'hui.
Tu mas traîné au plus profond, là où la lumière ne parvient plus, là où il fait si froid. Jessaye de me dire que, désormais, je ne peux que rebondir, mextirper de ce trou morbide. La remontée à la surface promet dêtre longue et douloureuse. Peut-être que je retomberai à la moitié de mon ascension. Il faudra de la persévérance, un sentiment que je ne connais pas encore. Cest pourquoi je décide de me séparer de toi et te propose de cesser ici notre collaboration. Je sais que tu naccepteras pas facilement ce licenciement, je sais que tu reviendras à la charge, inlassablement. Mais, cette fois, je me battrai et je gagnerai contre toi.
Tu es virée, définitivement.


M.


----------



## Bassman (14 Janvier 2009)

Salut toi,

Ca fait un petit moment que je ne t'ai pas "parlé". Ca fera 10 ans l'été prochain...
Tu vois, ces promesses d'ados que l'on s'était faite, tiennent toujours. Je ne t'ai pas oublié. Je ne vois pas comment d'ailleurs, un bout de moi est parti avec toi et je conserverai toujours cette cicatrice au fond de moi.

Le temps passe, avec lui l'érosion, la disparition de ces sensations, souvenirs concrets qui s'effacent un peu plus chaque jour. Je ne me souviens plus de ton visage, de ton odeur, et de toutes ces choses que je ne voulais pas oublier. Elle sont pourtant parties.

Je ne souffre plus de tout ça, j'ai réussi à passer outre. Je sais juste qu'un bout de toi existe toujours au fond de moi, mais il est devenu flou. Est ce encore de l'amour, je ne sais même plus.

Il est des moments ou je repense à toi, à nous, à ce que nous avons fait, à ce que nous aurions aimé faire, mais il n'y a plus de tristesse totale. Juste le besoin de me souvenir, de me donner un petit sourire.

La vie a été très dure à poursuivre sans toi au début, j'y ai mis le temps. Je sais bien que parfois cette étape importante de ma vie est sensible. Et puis tu sais comment l'humain est fait, quand rien ne va, ou qu'on en a l'impression, on se raccroche aux souvenirs, pas forcément les plus joyeux.

Ce soir c'est un peu ça. Besoin de te parler comme si tu étais encore là, comme si la vie nous avait séparé autrement, sans rien attendre de particulier en retour, juste l'apaisement d'avoir dit ce que j'avais besoin de te dire.

Ce fut particulièrement lourd à porter comme douleur parfois ton départ. J'ai mis tant de temps à l'admettre, puis à l'accepter, à me pardonner ce qui au final n'était pas de mon fait. Bien sûr j'aurais pu mieux faire, mais à quoi bon regretter maintenant ? Qu'est ce que ça changerai ?


Me voilà donc à te donner des nouvelles, alors que seul dans ma tête et mon coeur tu existes encore un peu. Mais ça me fait du bien.

Une sensation de déjà vu, déjà vécu, je repars à zéro, moins douloureux néanmoins, même si cela reste dur de toujours rebondir après un ou des échecs.
Je vais bientôt pouvoir repartir de chez les parents, reprendre ce que je considère une vie normale, ou du moins essayer d'y prétendre.


Tu m'as bien connu, tu imagines bien la montagne que je me fais de tout ça. Un nouveau boulot qui me plaît, mais assez loin, la recherche d'un appart, et l'envie de retrouver quelqu'un de bien avec qui construire ma vie. Je ne sais pas par quel bout prendre tout ça.
J'suis toujours aussi nul sur ce dernier point. Comme il y a presque 13 ans. Si tu ne m'avais pas sauté dessus, je n'aurais peut être jamais trouvé le courage de te dire que tu me plaisais.

Ben voilà, j'en suis au même point. Et puis faut avouer que tu n'aides pas vraiment. Tout en restant vigilant à ne pas faire d'amalgame entre toi, et celle qui viendra ; forcément j'aimerais, je rêve même, retrouver cette alchimie instantanée, qui nous a lié, avec quelqu'un.

J'avais écrit à ta maman, avec la maladroitesse d'un jeune homme de 19 ans, complètement paumé, complètement détruit par ce qui t'es arrivé et nous est arrivé, elle ne m'avait pas répondu. Il est des moments ou j'aimerais bien avoir de ses nouvelles tout de même, savoir ce que sont devenu tes 2 frères. Mais je n'ai pas envie de raviver non plus chez elle, tes frères et peut être même chez moi, cette douleur que cela a été.

Cette lettre morte est peut être un peu confuse, mais j'aurais tellement de choses à te dire si je le pouvais, que forcément, tout vient en vrac.

Le plus important pour moi, serait de te dire que je ne t'ai pas oublié. Mais j'ai arrêté de souffrir de ça. Te dire qu'en ce moment c'est pas la grande forme, je me sens un peu paumé, cette impression de marcher dans le brouillard. Te dire que je serais tout de même fier de te raconter les morceaux de ma vie depuis ton départ, ce que j'ai réussi, ce que j'ai loupé, et peut être pourquoi je les ai loupé.

Te dire que j'ai le sourire quand des souvenirs de nous me reviennent à l'esprit.
Te dire que j'ai un pincement au coeur quand je vois ma maman penser à toi. Tu étais si inquiète de ce que mes parents pouvait penser de toi, tu vois, j'aimerais te transmettre l'empreinte que tu as laissé aussi chez eux.

Mais surtout te dire à quel point tu auras marqué ma vie, à quel point tu as influé ce que je suis aujourd'hui, en bien ou en mal, à quel point d'avoir été le seul de ta trop courte vie m'honore, à quel point je te remercie.

Non cette larme qui coule sur ma joue n'est pas emplie de douleur, juste d'avoir évoqué un peu de toi me fait pleurer tout en souriant. Des larmes de bons souvenirs en somme.

Même avec des bribes de souvenirs, je ne t'oublie pas, et je n'oublie pas l'amour qu'il y a pu avoir entre nous.


----------



## Craquounette (14 Janvier 2009)

"Tu trouves toujours les mots&#8230; " Je lis ces mots alors que cela fait plus de 2 jours que je me bats avec lettres de motivation, CV etc. Autant dire que la page blanche m&#8217;effraie et me laisse bien perplexe. Trouver les mots pour se vendre, pour passer devant les autres. Qu&#8217;est-ce que cela ne me correspond pas !! Peut-être est-ce pour cela que je ne les trouve justement pas ces putains de mots. Savoir se vendre. Peut-être est-ce cela qui m&#8217;a manqué pour la "déloger"?


----------



## l'écrieur (14 Janvier 2009)

Je...
Non.
Ben non. Enfin, si, mais pas comme ça, non.
Hé hé hé.
Enfin c'est pas grave. J'arrête de rire et je reviens te dire ce que je voulais te dire. Tu vas voir, je vais te faire une spéciale dédicace.
Hé hé hé.

Franchement, t'as bien fait, ça m'a fait plaisir de visiter ce beau bâtiment.
Hé hé hé.





Hou, pas beau l'écrieur, pas beau!


----------



## toys (15 Janvier 2009)

hazard ou pas sa fait 1094 jours que tu est parti.

hier soir en recherchant un forum je suis retombé sur un poste, celui du jours ou tu a eu cette accident. dure remonté de souvenir 3 ans a deux jours près. merde j'ai l'age  au quelle tu est partie. sa me met le moral a -10.  

je pense que tu t'éclate bien là ou tu est. petite pensé pour toi, ta famille, t'es ami(e)s et tous les autres a qui tu manque. 

biz


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Janvier 2009)

Merci à toi.


----------



## CouleurSud (18 Janvier 2009)

Pas grand chose à te dire
J'ai beau chercher
A part des nuages
Des averses vite plues
Qui suivaient le sens des météores
Partant, sans suite, vers l'est
D'une élégance douteuse
Louches dans leurs trajectoires
Comme toi

Ailleurs tu es
Dans une belle lumière
Loin de l'ombre suspecte
Qui te faisait aimer
La lie des choses

J'aime encore
Ces tristes contours
Ce sous-sol de l'être
Ces égouts du monde
Où j'ai failli me perdre

Où je n'irais plus
Puisque tu n'es plus là


----------



## toys (22 Janvier 2009)

over dose de plein de truc.

la moindre pub me donne envie de pété les plombs la moindre vue de canapé soldé ou bien de produit de consomation j'ai envie de me mettre une balle dans la tête. 

on viens de passer un mois a cherché fouinner faire des tour et détour pour équipé notre futur maison (qui pour le moment est innondé donc s'est pas sur que l'on puisse y rentré de suite)

donc voilà mon problème mathématique il me faut 

1 canapé 
1 télé 
des étagères
des placard pour la cuisine
1 mac book portable
1 table basse
2 sièges

et encore plein d'autre truc en a peut près bonne état. 

pour moins de 1000 euros 
comprenez ma douce colère quand j'entend des gens se pleindre de la petitesse de leur i pod touche il ne fait que 8Go et leur iphone aussi.

ha puis ta vue le nouveau ecran plat de 107 cm je crois que je vais me le prendre "HO ON EST PAS A UN EXTRA PRES" mais après sa pleure par ce que sa a 2000 euros de creux sur un compte bancaire ha oui on dit creux pas trous chez eux.

BANDE DE C**


----------



## nemo77 (22 Janvier 2009)

... j'apprend à la vie ce qu'est la mort...
... j'apprend à la mort ce qu'est la vie ...


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Janvier 2009)

je ne sais pas si j'aurais la force d'écrire correctement tout ce que j'ai sur le fond du coeur lorsque je pense à toi... j'ai enfin réussi à faire mon deuil de notre relation et de la façon dégueulasse dont tu m'as traitée, avec toute la malhonnêteté qui accompagne, et tout le reste encore... ça fait un sacré paquet de non-dits.

tu n'as pas eu le courage de pouvoir me parler en face et me regarder dans le blanc des yeux pour me dire toutes ces choses, passons... je pense qu'il valait peut-être mieux que je ne sois pas en face de toi cette fois-là. Mais tu m'as complètement trahi, toutes ces excuses qui n'étaient en fait que de simples prétextes pour te donner bonne conscience, à toi et à tes pseudo-principes (en réalité, tu n'en as absolument aucun). tu n'es qu'un égoïste et il est probablement mieux que les choses soient ainsi aujourd'hui.

sans vouloir te vexer, je pense que tu as un sérieux problème psychologique avec les femmes en général, je pense que dans ton cas, consulter pourrait énormément t'apporter... je ne vais pas commencer à épiloguer longuement sur les épisodes mais je crois que tu dois pouvoir comprendre là où je veux en venir... je trouvais tes réactions plutôt limite et vraiment très irrespectueuses, surtout vis à vis de ta mère qui élève ton fils à ta place, parce que tu penses que travailler dur pour gagner plus d'argent pourra remplacer le bonheur et la présence que tu ne lui donnes pas... 

je me suis vraiment sentie plus que trahie par toi, tu te voulais honnête, franc, direct, aimant... tu ne m'as rien donné de tout cela, au contraire, tu as tellement pris sans rien laisser ni rendre. rien ne t'était dû, tu ne l'as pas compris, en amour, les choses se méritent. j'ai tellement essayé de faire des efforts pour que tout aille bien entre nous, j'ai tellement nourri mes efforts et au final, je n'y ai rien gagné. tout cela, alors que je t'avais ouvert tout grand la porte de mon coeur, si tu savais ce que cela m'a demandé ! et comme cela a été dur pour moi, cela ne m'était pas arrivé depuis si longtemps en plus, être amoureuse !

enfin, quelque part, je devrais te remercier, je m'en suis vite remise, plus vite que je ne le pensais... et j'ai rencontré quelqu'un de vraiment très à sa place, surtout dans sa tête et au niveau de ses idées... j'espère que tout ira bien entre nous, en tout cas pour le moment ça roule... je croise les doigts.
je te souhaite bonne chance pour le reste, et espère que tout ira bien pour toi et ton fils, plein de bonheur... etc etc. en ce qui concerne la musique et notre groupe, je ne pense plus être capable de pouvoir jouer avec toi, ton manque de motivation m'emmerde royal et je n'ai absolument plus confiance en toi, et ce, pour quoi que ce soit.


----------



## DeepDark (26 Janvier 2009)

On a été amis.
On a été ensemble.
On ne sera plus.


Tu m'as trahi.
Tu as abusé de ma confiance, plusieurs fois.
Et maintenant, tu es dans les bras d'un autre. Tant mieux pour toi, tant pis pour moi.
J'étais trop gentil, trop amoureux, je n'aurais pas du.

Pourtant j'aurais tant voulu que ça continue.
Que l'on réalise nos projets, San Fransisco, New-York, un studio, un boulot, Corentin... La vie quoi, notre avenir, qui n'est plus.

Balayé en une seconde, en quelques mots.
Mais t'en a mit du temps, tu m'as bien fait poireauter et il a fallu que je tombe là dessus pour que je comprenne tout.
Et maintenant, je ne regrette rien, pas même de ne plus être avec toi.

Je ne garde que les bons souvenirs, nos deux ans et demi passés ensemble.
Notre Amour, nos joies...


Tu voudrais rester amie avec moi. Mais je ne peux pas.
Pas tant que je ne te reconnais pas...
Tu es une autre et je ne t'aime pas comme ça.
Tu m'as perdu une fois, tu peux me perdre une seconde fois.



Parfois je me dis : "Merci, merci de m'avoir trompé. Au moins comme ça, c'est moins dur pour moi.".
C'est horrible d'en arriver là tu ne trouves pas? C'est pourtant si vrai.
A cause de toi...
Bien sûr tout ça je te l'ai dit en face, pas aussi sèchement peut être mais tu le sais et tu veux mon avis? Tu t'en fout.

Mais ça m'est égal.

De toute façon c'est du passé.

Et je me tourne vers le futur, mon futur. Enfin le même, à une chose près, toi...


A jamais...
Sans regrets...




Tu sens mon cur battre?
Plus pour toi.


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Janvier 2009)

c'est drôle la vie, il aura fallu que j'écrive cette lettre morte pour le soir recevoir un SMS de la personne concernée par cette lettre morte. Il n'a bien évidemment pas lu ni vu la lettre, mais je trouvais cette coïncidence bien étrange 
J'ai au moins eu une petite opportunité de lui laisser deviner ce que je pensais, pas trop tôt...


----------



## Bassman (27 Janvier 2009)

T'es con ou bien t'es juste con ?

J'te l'avais dit que soit tu me plantais vite, soit tu allais manger... Mais dans tous les cas je t'aurais pas donné les clés de ma "meule".

Abruti ! La prochaine fois, assure toi que celui que tu menaces avec ton petit couteau n'a pas sa chaîne antivol à la main.

Triple fracture de la mâchoire, j'ai p'tet cogné un peu fort, mais bon, faut pas me gonfler.
Merci de ne pas avoir porté plainte.

Et bon rétablissement quand même.
Andouille.


----------



## Lila (27 Janvier 2009)

On s'agite !
On s'agite !
Tout passe vite, surtout le temps !
Tout est important, pourtant rien ne reste.
Même les souvenirs vont trop vite
et ne prennent plus le temps de compter.
On consomme la vie plus qu'on ne la vit,
vite acheter, souvent au rabais, vite oubliée.
On solde, on brade on troc.
Ce qui compte c'est la promesse que porte
ce qui a à peine le temps d'être là.
Le présent est un escabeau
d'où nos yeux embrumés du désir
croient voir un Eldorado se dessiner.
La mort promise est la seule certitude,
la seule qui pourrait nous donner justement
le goût d'aimer être au présent, sans s'émouvoir du futur.
Et pourtant, on s'agite,
on s'agite.
Course vers une prétendue éternité,
une prétentieuse postérité.
Et le temps rit,
et la mort rit,
de cette insignifiance.
Pauvre bétail, sombre troupeau
dont les traces sur le sol
s'effacent au premier souffle
de chaque nouveau-né.
Riez, dansez, aimez
et rendez grâce à la vie
de vous avoir assez aimé
pour vous prêter, le temps d'une existence
sa folie, sa magie.

Bonne année du buffle à tous !


----------



## nemo77 (28 Janvier 2009)

l'homme passe la moitié de son temps à se forger des chaînes...
...l'autre à se plaindre de les porter...


----------



## mademoisellecha (1 Février 2009)

Je ne suis pas ton alter ego brillant et parfait.  

Nous n'avons pas grandi dans le même ventre, tu n'es pas mon jumeau, je n'ai pas absorbé les forces qu'il te fallait pour devenir l'homme merveilleux que tu aurais pu être. 
Alors je ne suis pour rien dans ce que tu es aujourd'hui. Ne m'appelle pas pour me dire que tu es désolé, pour me rappeler à quel point je dois être conne pour avoir cru en toi si longtemps. Ne m'appelle pas quand la mescaline t'empêche de te souvenir à qui tu parles au téléphone depuis cinq minutes : ça me fait de la peine. Ne m'appelle pas pour m'ordonner d'être heureuse, je ne te dois rien. Tu peux être là, tu peux être toujours là, on pourra bien se croiser, mais tu ne me toucheras plus jamais.

Je suis heureuse, et je ne le suis pas pour venger ton incapacité au bonheur. 

Tu mérites mon poing dans la gueule.

Je t'amènerai du chocolat blanc à l'HP.


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Février 2009)

Dans le cadre de l'organisation de votre vie, je vous prie d'accepter tous les désagréments qu'elle pourrait vous causer. Veuillez parapher.


----------



## teo (17 Février 2009)

Tu viens de t'envoler d'un souffle, à 91 ans tout juste passé.
Je ne t'ai cottoyé que quelques mois, je donnais juste un coup de main dans tes actions il y a quelques années, quelques heures, quelques jours de travail, comme ça, car à ton écoute, on ne pouvait que se mettre à agir, pour les autres. Plus tard, j'ai eu des échos par ma famille qui te visitait régulièrement. Dans la vieillesse, ce qui apparemment te dérangeait le plus, c'était de ne plus écrire et de ne plus pouvoir faire, encore et encore.
Je me souviendrais d'une jeune fille venue d'Afrique du Sud dans une Europe troublée et déchirée, de quelques récits à Lyon, sous l'Occupation, d'une grande et belle dame très en colère contre l'injustice et l'atonie de nos vies face à l'horreur et à l'obscénité, de ton combat pour équiper cette petite ville mexicaine d'une simple pompe à eau car tu n'avais pu supporté la vision des enfants grandissant dans l'ordure, de ces flyers contre les mines anti-personnels tout autour du monde, de ces échanges de lettres avec un innocent attendant depuis bientôt 3 décennies dans les couloirs de la mort d'une prison étasunienne et de ces kilos d'oranges que tu apportais, récemment encore à ces étrangers sur le point d'être refoulés d'un pays qui plonge jour après jour, comme beaucoup par ici dans un austracisme silencieux où il est si facile de prétendre ne pas savoir.
Tu vas nous manquer, tu vas manquer à tous.


----------



## l'écrieur (20 Février 2009)

Cher Monsieur l'Informaticien de l'Insee.

Pour la dernière livraison des populations communales au recensement de 2006, tu as décidé de changer la nomenclature des noms de communes.
Avant elles étaient en majuscules sans accent, maintenant elles sont en minuscules avec accent même sur les majuscules. Et en plus, t'as mis un espace après les apostrophes.
C'est super, ça respecte mieux l'orthographe. Et nous les français, on est des vrais malades de la commune. Dans mes bases régionales, j'en ai 1546, de communes. Dont 500 qui ont moins de 200 habitants.
On en est tellement fier de nos communes. J'imagine que y'en a qui ont râlé que le nom de leur commune, tu l'écrivais pas bien, qu'il manquait les accents. Ou alors t'as juste voulu faire genre.
Moi, ça m'a pris une journée pour faire des putains de macros et des rechercheV pour corriger toutes les bases de données liées au fichier du recensement.
Trop cool.
Non, vraiment, j'adore.
En plus excel plante jamais quand on fait ce genre de manip, c'est trop bonnard. Limite kiffant, tu vois.


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Février 2009)

Monsieur R.
Votre condescendance me fait sourire.
Vous ne me connaissez tellement pas.
Ca pourrait presque être drôle si ce n'était pas triste.


----------



## CouleurSud (23 Février 2009)

Tu aurais pu être un bon chien, le bonheur d&#8217;une famille, le compagnon idéal des enfants. Malheureusement, tes maîtres ne t&#8217;ont pas tenu. Trop de gens t&#8217;ont caressé, flatté. Voilà pourquoi tu aboies à tort et à travers, pourquoi tu répands tes déjections n&#8217;importe où.
Mais au fond, ce ne sont que des aboiements virtuels, des déjections qui ne tachent que ton écran. Pourtant, derrière le roquet qui fait le vilain sur la toile, il doit y avoir un autre roquet. Tout obéissant, celui-là, plutôt peureux, le regard torve lorsqu&#8217;on élève la voix, prompt à se coucher quand on lui ordonne. Mais il rêve ce roquet. Il aurait tellement aimé être un grand chien de race. Voilà ce que tu es : le rêve d&#8217;un roquet. Rêve insignifiant qui te permet d&#8217;exister un tout petit peu sur les espaces virtuels


----------



## Holmes (24 Février 2009)

Sur le chemin du retour ce soir, les bourrasques font tinter les « attrapeurs de vent ». Leur chant ressemble à sy méprendre au cliquetis des mats secoués par le Mistral une nuit de saison morte. Tu ten souviens ? Un rendez-vous nocturne sur un parking, des néons se reflétant sur lasphalte mouillée, ma main que tu glisses dans ta poche, le murmure de la mer. Le vent na pas faibli aujourdhui, même force quau "bout du monde" il y a une année. Une journée de balade, 3 jours de yeux rougis par la poussière soulevée par le Mistral.

Souvenirs heureux dun bonheur éphémère. _Ce nétait pas le début le bonheur mais le bonheur._

De ces semaines, il me reste un sentiment que je navais jamais ressenti aussi fort pour quelquun, un mur blanc, la sensation vraie ou fausse davoir compté pour toi, un mot de passe, un papillon fané, des interrogations, des bleus à lâme

Il ny a pas de hasard, juste des rendez-vous. Peut-être en aurons-nous encore quelques uns ? Peut-être pas... Rien n'est raisonnable mais la vie l'est-elle ? J'aimerais tellement partir travailler avec un peu de toi.

Ne t'inquiètes pas. Je vais bien ce soir. Si ce n'était pas le cas, je serais incapable de faire un saut dans ces souvenirs, de trouver ces mots.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Mars 2009)

A vous qui êtes entrés chez nous,
A vous qui m'avez volé mon Mac et mon DDE contenant tellement de choses importantes,
A vous qui nous avez volé appareil photo, camescope, lecteur de DVD, Playstation, jeux, DVD, CD, etc.,
A vous qui, en volant quelques bijoux sans grande valeur, avez détruit une partie de la mémoire et du cur de ma femme qui tenait ces bijoux de ses parents et grands-parents décédés,
A vous qui avez saccagé notre maison sans raison,
A vous qui avez violé notre intimité,
Si vous êtes croyants, priez.
Priez car ma haine contre vous ne s'éteindra jamais.
Priez car si je vous retrouve un jour, et quelles qu'en soient les conséquences, je prendrai un plaisir malsain à vous massacrer.


----------



## mademoisellecha (1 Mars 2009)

Pauvre type... 

Dis plutôt que des filles de moins d'un quintal t'en serres une toutes les quatre années bissextiles, et que c'est ça qui te fait mal. Par contre, ce qui te rend si con, je cherche encore.. mais je te rassure, ça va vite me passer. 
Amitiés, 

C.


----------



## l'écrieur (2 Mars 2009)

Cher G.

Depuis toutes ces années que tu as créés ton blog BD en faisant une grosse faute dans le titre du truc, t'as jamais eu envie de changer ?
T'as jamais joué à des jeux ?
Personne ne t'a jamais rien dit ?
Parce que, que tu sois tricard, certes.
Mais le *blob* du tricard, à la place du _blog_ du tricard, ça fait couillon, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Depuis toutes ces années que tu as cré*és* ton blog BD en faisant une grosse faute dans le titre du truc, t'as jamais eu envie de changer ?


Depuis ces presque quatre heures que tu as écrit ce message en faisant une grosse faute d'accord, t'as pas eu envie de changer ?


----------



## Romuald (2 Mars 2009)

Que veux-tu, il était trop émoustillé par toutes les femmes de son blob pour avoir le temps de penser à l'orthographe


----------



## l'écrieur (2 Mars 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> Depuis ces presque quatre heures que tu as écrit ce message en faisant une grosse faute d'accord, t'as pas eu envie de changer ?



J'ai changé de peau pour avoir le droit de faire des fautes, et, surtout, pour ne jamais avoir à me contenter en relisant mes posts.


----------



## DeepDark (2 Mars 2009)

Comment peut-on changer à ce point en si peu de temps?
Comment peut-on devenir encore plus égoïste qu'on ne l'était?
Comment peut-on tout oublier pour passer si vite à autre chose?
Tu n'as donc pas de coeur?

Et ces soit-disantes valeurs?
Elles sont passées où?

Tu fais bien comme ça t'arrange...
Et tu penses bien ce qui t'arrange...
Comme ça, t'as rien à te reprocher...
Et ça me fait doucement sourire.


Mais ce qui me dérange, c'est pas tant ce que tu soit devenue.
C'est pour qui tu me fais passer auprès de tes amis, de mes amis et de ta famille (ah, à ce propos, ils vont bien hein, tu fais pas de soucis pour eux, même si eux s'en font pour toi).

Et le pire dans tout ça, c'est que ne t'en veut pas.
Ahhh, ce qu'on ferait pas pour ne pas assumer ses actes...
Rejetter la faute sur l'autre c'est tellement plus simple.


Plus les jours passent, et moins je regrette, mais ce soir ça a dépassé les limites de l'acceptable.

Tu es perdue ma pauvre...
Je te plains.

Bon vent.


A jamais.


Ce qui me manque le plus?
En tout cas pas toi...


----------



## Craquounette (8 Mars 2009)

Honnêtement, vous croyez que j&#8217;en ai quelque chose à secouer de l&#8217;avis de personnes que je ne connais pas ? Oui, parce que pour moi, deux CDB par-ci par là, une réponse dans un fil, ce n&#8217;est pas connaître l&#8217;autre.
Alors voyez-vous, quand vous m&#8217;envoyez un MP pour me dire que X ou Y est comme ceci ou comme cela, qu&#8217;il faut que je m&#8217;en méfie parce que je suis brune et que je vais me brûler les ailes, qu&#8217;untel est un connard psychopathe, que cette personne-là est toxico et qu&#8217;il n&#8217;est pas possible de se fier à elle, que cet énergumène-là se mêle de la vie des autres etc.. etc&#8230; je m&#8217;en tamponne le coquillard comme dirait les sudistes !

Sachez, ô grands sauvegardeurs de la morale, que vos messages ont sur moi, l&#8217;effet inverse. Plus vous enfoncerez  une personne, plus elle m&#8217;intéressera. Et sachez, que jamais je n&#8217;ai été déçue par les personnes que j&#8217;ai découvertes et apprises à connaître.

Afin que vous ne perdiez plus votre temps à m&#8217;envoyer des petits mots, prenez-en notes Messieurs ! Et oui, Messieurs ! Jusqu&#8217;à maintenant ces messages pleins de bonnes intentions, je n&#8217;en doute pas, m&#8217;ont tous été adressés par des porteurs du gène XY.

J'ai l'air si faible et sans défense que vous vous souciez autant de moi ?...

PS : offrez-moi des tulipes ou des tournesols à la place, cela aura bcp plus d'impact sur moi et vous marquerez des points!


----------



## alter_ego (9 Mars 2009)

Un jour, un après-midi je me suis emporté à tel point que nous étions prêts à nous séparer.
Moi, non bien sûr, homme simple que je suis toujours : je trouvais dans cette conclusion quel que chose qui me mettait vraiment en danger. Qui faisait trembler l'édifice faible et quelconque bâti sur cette famille.

Oui, oui, j'étais conservateur et je le reste.

Tu m'as laissé revenir.

Ce jour là comme ce soir, de mon point de vue, j'étais "négligé", je n'avais pas d'existence face à ton planning, face auquel rien ni personne n'existait. C'est ce que je ressentais, ce que je n'arrivais pas à exprimer, ce qui provoquait en moi cette colère sourde puis bruyante.

Ce soir j'ai dominé ma colère, un peu, j'ai exprimé mais sans être pour autant compris. Le détail que tu as pointé n'est rien face à la douleur que je t'expliquais. La violence que tu as montrée n'est qu'un indice supplémentaire ;  de quoi, d'abord ? 

Peut-être ne sommes nous pas méchants ? Juste violents.




L'enfant cherche à s'endormir bercé par du Mozart.
Moi je serre les dents en espérant te retrouver et que nous oubliions cette violence.
Moi je suis fatigué, et ce n'est pas le moment de m'emmerder.


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Mars 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> Honnêtement, vous croyez que jen ai quelque chose à secouer de lavis de personnes que je ne connais pas ? Oui, parce que pour moi, deux CDB par-ci par là, une réponse dans un fil, ce nest pas connaître lautre.
> Alors voyez-vous, quand vous menvoyez un MP pour me dire que X ou Y est comme ceci ou comme cela, quil faut que je men méfie parce que je suis brune et que je vais me brûler les ailes, quuntel est un connard psychopathe, que cette personne-là est toxico et quil nest pas possible de se fier à elle, que cet énergumène-là se mêle de la vie des autres etc.. etc je men tamponne le coquillard comme dirait les sudistes !
> 
> Sachez, ô grands sauvegardeurs de la morale, que vos messages ont sur moi, leffet inverse. Plus vous enfoncerez  une personne, plus elle mintéressera. Et sachez, que jamais je nai été déçue par les personnes que jai découvertes et apprises à connaître.
> ...



Ô sublime colonnie de nases !!! 

Sortez de chez vous et souriez à votre entourage... 

Au lieu de défendre les cyber inconnus dont les écrits souvent ridicules, parfois grotesques mais toujours navrants, vous ont émus pour de très basses raisons...

Internet ne fait pas de bien, internet n'est pas ton ami, internet ne tient pas compagnie, internet ne remplace rien, internet ne corrige même pas les fautes d'orthographe... alors t'as qu'à voir....

La vie, est comme la vérité... ailleurs... hihihihihihi...


----------



## fredintosh (16 Mars 2009)

Chers futurs cambrioleurs,

Avant de venir chez moi, s'il vous plaît, attendez encore juste un peu. Disons, 48 heures, maximum.
Vous avez bien attendu des années (et je vous en sais gré), alors un ou deux jours de plus...

Quand j'y repense, quel imprudent ai-je été jusqu'à présent. Dix ou quinze ans de vie, de souvenirs, de travaux professionnels, stockés dans à peine quelques centimètres cube, le tout au même endroit...

J'ai pourtant fait consciencieusement des sauvegardes de tout ce qui est important sur des disques externes. Si un disque lâche (et c'est déjà arrivé), je peux tout retrouver. Mais tout est au même endroit, à part quelques copies des dossiers courants qui volent virtuellement dans le "nuage" internet.
Question de budget (acheter encore un disque en plus), de temps, d'organisation... d'inconscience.

Mais depuis quelques jours, chaque fois que je quitte mon domicile, une prémonition me hante : celle de mon appartement visité, pillé, vidé. Et tous mes biens numériques perdus à jamais.
Des années et des années de travail anéanties en quelques minutes.
Des gigas et des gigas de souvenirs évanouis en un instant.
Une vie entière à refaire.

Epouvantable. Impensable.

Quelques centaines d'euros en valeur marchande pour vous, mais un trésor en valeur affective et professionnelle pour moi.

Alors, avant de venir forcer ma porte, et d'emporter ce dont vous avez besoin, laissez-moi juste le temps de terminer la sauvegarde de toute ma vie numérique sur ce gros disque dur que je m'empresserai de placer en lieu sûr, loin, très loin de chez moi.

Une fois cette précaution prise, c'est à peine si je vous en voudrai de me délester de quelques appareils certes chers, mais remplaçables.

Bien cordialement,

F.

PS : en partant, pensez à refermer derrière vous, pour ne pas laisser s'échapper les chats.


----------



## Holmes (16 Mars 2009)

Samedi. Réveil doux, le soleil se glisse par quelques fentes et vient réchauffer ma joue. Une nuit de sommeil réparateur comme il ne m'en a plus été donné depuis bien longtemps.
Sentiment d'être bien, ni plus, ni moins. Quelques minutes encore à profiter de la douceur de la couette avant de me lever, quand soudain, je me souviens.
J'ai rêvé de Vous. Un moment de vie quotidienne partagé, rien d'extraordinaire. Je travaillais avec toi, relisais tes documents, m'occupais de la paperasse. Tu m'aidais à réviser ma branche faible pour ce foutu bac que je n'ai jamais passé. Tu avais su me convaincre de le faire par correspondance apparemment. Toi, littéraire jusqu'au bout des doigts m'expliquais les rudiments de l'explication de texte et dissertation. Tout avait l'air si simple.
Moment simple, moment vrai comme je les aime. Malheureusement, ce n'était qu'un songe.
Si ta rétine fatigue, ici, elle pourra se reposer. Et le souvenir de la douceur de ta main dans le creux de mes reins ne serait pas qu'une illusion.


----------



## jugnin (22 Mars 2009)

Salut, vieux.

Tu doutes, hein ? Je pense que tu as raison. Aujourd&#8217;hui, c&#8217;est gueule de bois. Encore. Le matin en ruines, et tout le bordel. Mais c&#8217;est vrai que celle-là, y fallait la voir venir. La dernière fois, déjà, tu avais dérouillé comme il faut. Sauf que c&#8217;est toi qui jouais, même à brasser de l&#8217;air pendant des mois. Tu n&#8217;as jamais été capable d&#8217;être un ami correct, et tu as fait semblant jusqu&#8217;à la rupture, épuisé. Je ne t'en veux pas pour ça.

Tu t&#8217;es relevé assez vite, somme toute, car elle a fini par arriver, l&#8217;amie, la vraie. Du moins, c'est ce que tu me disais. Tu es tout de suite reparti avec elle, bien étonné de voir comment tout était plus simple, soudain. De la spontanéité, une étonnante compatibilité, au service d&#8217;un vrai partage. Tout ce que tu t&#8217;es tué à attendre avec l&#8217;autre, pendant presque un an. Là où tu dépensais une énergie hallucinante à faire semblant, tu avais enfin trouvé celle avec qui en fabriquer. L&#8217;amitié, quoi, le truc trop top. Elle ne te laisse même pas le temps d&#8217;y penser, tellement on se fend la gueule. Cette fois, c&#8217;est vrai, tu ne savais pas. A côté de ça, tu pouvais aller chasser, sans grande conviction, et encore moins de résultat. Et pour cause, celle que tu cherchais, elle était là, juste à côté, déguisée en camarade. Je te l'avais soufflé, pourtant. Toi, tu étais tellement certain de ce qu&#8217;il y avait à tes côtés que tu regardais dans toutes les directions, sauf celle-là. 

Jusqu&#8217;à vendredi soir. Alors là, t&#8217;as rien compris. Sans crier gare, elle a complètement changé, et tu lui as emboîté le pas, par jeu, parce que tu en avais envie, et surtout parce que vous aviez bu. Tu as quand même pris garde à ne pas l&#8217;emmener sur des terrains qu&#8217;elle aurait pu regretter. Ah ouais, tu as trop la classe, mec, même à deux grammes. Après ça, tu es allé te coucher.

Comment tu fais pour te réveiller à neuf heures un samedi ? Ah oui, tu es barbouillé. Sauf que là, ça part pas avec le Perrier. En repensant la soirée, tu te dis qu&#8217;elle a marché sur des &#339;ufs, que cet épisode va sans doute l&#8217;incommoder, à moins qu&#8217;elle ait pété un plomb. Il suffit juste d&#8217;en parler, et vous repartirez comme en 40. Ouais, c&#8217;est ça. N&#8217;empêche, tu as toujours mal au bide. Et tu ne comprends pas pourquoi.

Oui, elle est _désolée_. Elle a besoin de toi, mais elle l&#8217;aime, l&#8217;autre. Tu le sais, ça, aucun problème. C&#8217;est comme ça que ça fonctionne depuis le début. N&#8217;empêche, elle est _désolée_. Mais de quoi, putain ? Allez, au lieu de regarder vos pieds, allez donc faire semblant en société. Une expérience inédite, frustrante, que la distance imposée. Et tu as toujours mal au bide. 

Et alors vieux, t&#8217;es dur de la feuille ? Il faut encore t&#8217;expliquer. Quand elle te dit qu&#8217;elle est désolée, elle essaie de te faire comprendre qu&#8217;elle n&#8217;arrive pas à être ton amie. Comme l&#8217;autre fois, sauf que les rôles sont inversés. Le prends pas mal, mais je trouve ça assez cocasse. Et quand elle ajoute qu&#8217;elle comprendrait si tu veux t&#8217;éloigner un peu, elle t&#8217;annonce qu&#8217;il faut qu&#8217;elle le fasse. Eh ouais, tu vas perdre ta pote, ton flotteur. Y&#8217;a du roulis dans l&#8217;air, je préfère te prévenir.

Nan, tu devrais rester assis, j&#8217;ai pas fini. Tu n&#8217;as toujours pas dormi, cette nuit, et tu as toujours mal au ventre. A ton avis, c&#8217;est juste une histoire de bouée en plastique ? Eh nan. Ce à quoi tu t&#8217;accroches, ce n&#8217;est pas à votre amitié, mais c&#8217;est à Elle, maintenant. Tout a changé. Tu y étais solidement arrimé, mais elle était piégée. Le temps que tu le réalises, elle a disparu, la pote. Ce qu&#8217;il en reste, tu n&#8217;y a pas droit, c&#8217;est comme ça. 

Voilà d&#8217;où vient cette joyeuse confusion, l&#8217;ami. Vous avez ouvert la boîte de Pandore, c&#8217;est tout. J&#8217;espère que tu sauras l&#8217;entendre, car maintenant, tu dois faire un choix. Tu peux essayer de t&#8217;agripper, mais sans flotteur, tu risques surtout de la faire sombrer avec toi. C&#8217;est qu&#8217;elle a déjà bien du mal à rester à flot, la petite. Tu ferais mieux d&#8217;y aller tout seul. Encore une fois, tu finiras bien par remonter. Ça va prendre un peu de temps, mais j&#8217;essaierai de t&#8217;aider, comme d&#8217;habitude. Et profites-en pour travailler ton discernement, tiens. Si tu pouvais éviter de me resservir la même une troisième fois, j&#8217;en serais soulagé. Ça commence à saouler, là. Allez, allonge-toi, et doute.

Bien à toi, vieux, et bon courage à vous deux.


----------



## Aurélie85 (30 Mars 2009)

Tu n'arrives pas à dormir la nuit ? T'es-tu déjà demandé pourquoi ? 
Tu as _tenu_ 15 ans avec elle ? Moi 19. Je gagne. Surveilles tes propos, ils deviennent de pire en pire avec l'âge. Tu viens d'ailleurs de franchir une limite encore jamais atteinte. Jamais elle n'a commis de tels _actes_ envers moi. Jamais. Lever la main, clair. Mais jamais de cette façon. Comment oses-tu aller si loin ? 

Ce soir, j'ai honte de porter ton nom.


À jeudi


----------



## toys (21 Avril 2009)

le clic du début t'a mis un clac sur la fin.

m.brelet


----------



## Bassman (23 Avril 2009)

_Salut vielle branche !
Ca va toi ?_

Moué bof.

_Ah bon qu'est ce qu'il y a ?_

Je sais pas trop exactement. Pleins de petites choses, de la fatigue, des déceptions, un trop plein aussi.

_Trop plein de quoi ?_

Trop plein d'imbéciles, trop plein de combats, trop plein de nuisible, trop plein de malhonnêtes. Je suis un peu las.

_Bah c'est un peu idiot de se laisser atteindre par ces tristes non ?_

Oui sans doutes. Mais ils sont tellement omniprésent et partout, que je sais pas comment faire pour éviter de trop les cotoyer&#8230; Et je ne sais surtout pas comment ne pas être atteint par la bêtise.
Puis j'en ai un peu marre d'être chez les parents aussi.

_Pourtant toi qui sors peu quand ça va pas, on peut pas dire que tu sois si renfermé en ce moment&#8230;_

Non, c'est vrai. C'est justement une bouffée d'oxygène de voir mes amis. Et p'tet qu'un jour je tomberai sur ce que je cherche grâce à ceux là 
Ca, ça serait vachement cool.

_J'ai cru comprendre que t'avais un plan c.. ça fait pas du bien ?_

Moué&#8230; Vite fait quoi. C'est rigolo au début, puis en fait je n'y vois que les emmerdes qui vont avec. Faire encore des bornes dans cette région d'abrutis juste pour ça, ne pas dormir chez moi, ne pas avoir mes affaires. Tout ça pour une nuit. Sur le moment, c'est sympa, mais ça passe très vite. Et puis avant tout, ça ne me ressemble pas vraiment je crois.
Tu vois le truc ?

_Ouais je crois. C'est bizarre hein, à priori on se dit que c'est des emmerdes d'évités, et puis en fait s'en est d'autres.
Mais qu'est ce qu'il te faudrait alors pour aller mieux ?_

Des projets.
Un putain d'appart, ou ce que je rêve d'y faire, de comment le meubler par exemple puisse enfin prendre forme.
Un flirt aussi. Mais un vrai tu vois. Pas du genre pour faire semblant. Quelque chose qui donne envie de tout donner, sans se piller ni se faire piller.
J'suis pas en train de te parler du grand amour et ces choses là. Je crois que maintenant celui là est derrière moi. En tout cas plus j'avance et plus j'en ai la sensation. Tout ce qui était facile, simple et naturel avec Elle, ne l'est pas avec les autres depuis.
Bref. Un truc sain, où on joue pas avec l'autre. Après que ça marche ou pas, c'est une question de feeling.

_T'as vraiment tourné la page de l'autre saloperie ?_

Oui je crois. J'y repense parfois. Mais autant la page à été tournée la concernant, autant les blessures ne sont peut être pas complètement cicatrisées. Mais bon, tu sais bien ce qui s'est passé, et t'imagines le merdier qu'elle m'a collé dans la tronche.

_Et ton voyage en Nouvelle-Zélande ?_

Ah celui là, il aura lieu. Un rêve depuis tout petit, ça me ferai vraiment mal de ne pas pouvoir le réaliser alors que l'argument financier qui m'empêchait jusque là de l'imaginer n'est plus.
Mais comme pour beaucoup de choses, je navigue un peu dans le brouillard. C'est vers novembre, donc encore loin. Et puis les réservations ne seront qu'en septembre. Du coup, j'ai un peu du mal à le matérialiser, et à réaliser vraiment. Quand j'aurais mon billet d'avion, je pense que je ressentirai vraiment le truc.

_Bon, on se met au boulot ?_

Ben pas grand chose pour aujourd'hui visiblement&#8230; J'vais aller me fumer une clope, tu viens ?

_Je poste un truc sur macgé et j'arrive._


----------



## Holmes (25 Avril 2009)

Je te croyais partie et tu étais juste cachée, enfouie quelque part depuis de nombreuses années. Tu te planquais, tu attendais le bon moment pour réapparaître, pour sortir ton grand jeu. Voilà, cest fait. 
Les hommes en blanc, les médecins gantés, les piqûres ne me manquaient pas tu sais. Jétais tranquille et peinard sans toi. Je tavais carrément oubliée. Grave erreur.

Encore une raison de plus de déposer les armes. La lutte à deux sera moins lourde même si ce nest pas ce que je veux. 

Thats life.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2009)

Ma chère,

Merci. 

Merci pour Les Mains d'Elsa. Ces mots ont résonné longtemps.
Merci pour les je t'aime. Ils ont été entendu.
Merci de croire en mon talent. On en tituberai presque.

Tu as bu comme toujours. 
Tout est faussé, alcoolisé et venimeux.
Il est trop tard désormais pour te demander d'arrêter.
Alors continue. Toi et ton steack. 

Le végétarien affectif, ton fils.

ps : les cinquante euros n'étaient pas nécessaire. Paie-toi plutôt une bouteille d'Evian.


----------



## alèm (4 Mai 2009)

Salut C&#8230;o

ah ouais, merdre, faut pas le dire&#8230; bon bah salut alors&#8230;
Je ne vais pas parler de toi. Tu ne voudrais pas, tu es susceptible de lire en plus. Pourtant, tu ne le ferais pas, en théorie. 
je voulais juste te remercier, te remercier de m'avoir remis en selle, même si c'était toi qui était "_en selle_".
voilà, c'est tout. Après tu peux t'imaginer bien des choses *j'ai toujours aimé *(et ici encore plus) *que les gens s'imaginent des choses*. L'auto-fiction des autres, c'est très lucratif pour certaines vacances intimes.

voilà, merci.
ah t'as tort au fait ! Quand je dis "_j'aime le cul des filles dans les 501_", c'est pas "_j'aime ton cul et en plus dans ce jean_" (même si j'aime ton cul), c'est vraiment "_j'aime le cul des filles dans les 501_" car de surcroit ça fait juge de paix&#8230; on sait où sont les culs qu'on veut flatter&#8230; voilà&#8230; si tu t'étais pas barrée aussi vite, t'aurais pu "_l'entendre_"&#8230; t'inquiêtes, certaines ont été contentes de voir ton ombre diminuer&#8230; 

*ceci dit, je resterais un de tes fans, ton travail m'émeut. Comme celui de ces belles personnes avec qui nous travaillons, grâce à toi,  tous les deux.*

bécot jeune femme !


----------



## Bassman (11 Mai 2009)

Très Cher O.,


Je voulais te remercier pour l'autre soir. Soirée simple, à discuter de tout et rien à la fois.

J'adore ces moments en ta compagnie, parce qu'il n'y a ni tabous, ni ambiguïté. Juste le plaisir de papoter, de partager, d'échanger des points de vue, des humeurs et des idées.

Alors comme je l'ai p'tet pas assez dit, je le dis ici, comme ça tu le liras sûrement : Merci.
J'ai lu que ta journée n'allait pas être des plus agréable, au moins tu sauras que j'ai une petite pensée pour toi, et ton frère.

Et pis on se retrouve quand tu rentres par ici, pour une autre soirée sympa comme celle là.


En attendant, embrasses les pour moi


----------



## alèm (11 Mai 2009)

Salut, 

tu es blonde et ça me fait bizarre, tu es vendéenne et c'est pire encore, tu es froide et en même temps enjouée, c'est un vrai casse-tête. Tu aimes mes photos mais a peur de mon regard

Bon, ok euh, n'empêche, on baise ?

la bise xo

alèm


----------



## fredintosh (14 Mai 2009)

Non rien


----------



## stephaaanie (16 Mai 2009)

Salut toi,

C'était bien nan, cette balade dans ce verger qui n'existe plus. 
J'ai vachement aimé ta façon de m'expliquer comment ces pommiers pouvaient donner des cerises. Et naïvement, j'y ai cru. Puisque je crois toujours ce que tu me dis.
Peu de gens m'impressionnent. Mais toi.
C'est vrai, quoi. Faut quand même y'aller pour m'intimider. 

A ce soir. Si je suis capable de passer un coup de fil.


----------



## stephaaanie (17 Mai 2009)

Salut poulette.
C'est bien, t'as eu l'audace de le passer ce coup de fil.
La prochaine fois, évite de boire quatre bières avant. 
Tu verras, tu diras moins de conneries.
Tu verras, tu ne passeras plus tes dimanche à te tordre le bide de douleur, sans savoir si t'es malade des excès de breuvage ou de langage.
T'as du bol, jusqu'ici personne ne s'est rendu compte à quel point t'es cinglée. 
Méfie-toi, ça va peut-être pas durer.

Du calme, ça va bien se passer.


----------



## Nephou (31 Mai 2009)

_Salut, il va falloir qu&#8217;on cause un jour&#8230; et ça risque de ne pas te plaire&#8230;
_


----------



## pierre-auvergne (31 Mai 2009)

C'était sympa. T'as corné les pages. Parlé de solaire. On est passé à MacDo. Toi Sprite, moi Coca. On marché. Remarché. Parlé et Reparlé. 

T'es restée à l'arrêt. Le bus est parti. La nuit est tombée. T'as fini à l'hosto. On en est resté là.

A+


----------



## CarodeDakar (1 Juin 2009)

Salut Maurice,

Tu es là.

Dans un joli pot en  faïence.  Je te dépose sur la table de la cuisine, parce que depuis deux jours, il pleut trop et les graines de fleurs que jai déposées dans ta terre vont pourrir, tout comme ton corps, depuis 10 ans.

Tu sais, durant lhiver, je tai visité et vers minuit, j'ai déposé 5 sous (vieilles habitude) sur ton nom. Puis, jai volé une poignée de ta terre, sous la neige.  Lai mise dans back-store de ma Toyota. Et ai parcouru 300 km jusque chez moi, pendant que la petite dormait en arrière.

Parce que. 

À la radio, j'ai entendu un écrivain populaire décrire les petites habitudes de sa grand-mère. Qui prenait ses cafés, matin et soir avec sa mère, dans son jardin, à Petit Goave, Haïti. Elle avait eu la chance denterrer sa maman dans son jardin. Et lui papotait, et lui décrivait ses journées, et...

Ça ma donné envi de faire la même chose.

Dany Laferrière vient décrire  « La Fête des morts. Pour les enfants. Magnifique ouvrage bellement illustré.

Jai trouvé lidée délicieuse: nos proches restant avec nous, il est toujours possible de leur parler, de les engueuler, de leur raconter notre journée, de les sentir quelque part  même sils ont été déficients, tellement déficients, et même parfois... un peu fous. 

Et sils sont dans notre jardin, même ensevelis sous la neige 6 mois par année, ils sont présents : la terre exhale leur dernier souffle.  

---

Maurice tu es sur ma table, et tu y resteras : la lumière entre parfaitement dans cet espace et demain matin, et les jours suivants je prendrai mon café avec toi, et  je te parlerai de ce que tu  nas jamais voulu entendre: mon quotidien.

Non, tu niras pas dans mon jardin : 6 mois sous la neige, cest trop long.

Alors, le père, pousse donc, donne-toi vie, fais éclore les jolies fleurs que je viens de planter dans ton terreau et permets-toi ce que tu ne pouvais pas faire:

Jouis du moment présent. D'ailleurs, que peux-tu faire de mieux?


----------



## Craquounette (3 Juin 2009)

J'étais là quand tu t'es réveillée, quand le turquoise s'est mêlé au marine. J'étais là.

Depuis des heures, je te regardais, t'écoutais. Tout le temps la même mais tellement différente.

5 fois en 18 mois, je suis venue. Et à chaque fois, je me suis assise, je t'ai observée, admirée, quelques minutes, quelques heures. Tu as été ma compagne certains jours de solitude. Solitude bienfaisante.

J'aime les natures brutes, les extrêmes. Le gris ne m'a jamais parlé. Autant te dire que tu me plais!

Je n'avais pas réalisé, jusqu'à maintenant que, chaque fois, c'est toi qui m'apaise.

Je reviendrai, pour toi.


----------



## Aladdin Sane (5 Juin 2009)

Tu as donc décidé de l'emmener là-bas.
Ca peut paraître dingue, mais même des années après, je n'arrive par à accepter que tu puisses faire ça.
J'avais l'impression que ce lieu était à nous.
J'ai dû me tromper.
Sur beaucoup de hcoses.


----------



## Nephou (5 Juin 2009)

_Mon c&#339;ur bat si fort que mes tempes sont douloureuses. Je retiens tout en moi, encore et encore. Je ne peux pas pleurer ; je ne peux pas crier ; je ne peux pas aller courir, plus ce soir.

J&#8217;ai craqué un peu tout à l&#8217;heure : j&#8217;ai remonté l&#8217;avenue Marceau, poings serrés, à toute vitesse. J&#8217;ai mordu mes yeux pour ne pas laisser couler de larme à travers mes lèvres.

Mon sang de lave tue en moi l&#8217;idée même du sommeil. Je ne veux du mal à personne&#8230; trop tard pour y penser ?

Je veux dormir, laisser passer ce week-end et me réveiller lundi. Je n'y arrive pas. Et tu commence à ressentir le séisme qui me fait trembler, qui me fait me fermer à tout&#8230; le stress du boulot ? si seulement tu savais&#8230;

Allez, à plus tard : je vais en tuer des lettres
_


----------



## Lalla (7 Juin 2009)

Salut...

C'est toujours dans ces moments de stress, d'angoisse, où je sais que tout peut basculer, dans ces instants où je me sens si fragile, que tu me manques le plus.

Je t'embrasse.

m.


----------



## Nephou (7 Juin 2009)

_Tu m&#8217;as demandé s&#8217;il y avait quelque chose&#8230; tu chauffes&#8230; tu brûles même. Mais bien sûr je t&#8217;ai répondu qu&#8217;il n&#8217;en était rien.

J&#8217;ai hâte d&#8217;être à demain&#8230; la semaine prend des aspect de week-end&#8230; j&#8217;y respire mieux&#8230;

Je sais je m&#8217;enfonce. On dirait que j&#8217;ai déjà fait mon choix alors qu&#8217;il n&#8217;en est rien&#8230; ou bien je ne sais plus.
_


----------



## Aladdin Sane (8 Juin 2009)

J'ai rêvé de toi cette nuit.
Ce matin, je trouve deux messages de toi dans ma boîte mail.

C'est con, mais j'ai envie de croire que ce n'est pas un hasard.
Si?
Tant pis...


----------



## Craquounette (9 Juin 2009)

Déjà une année que tu n'es plus là. Honnêtement, je ne pensais pas que ta mort me toucherait autant.

Depuis où tu es, file un peu de courage à ta famille. Ta p'tite soeur et ton p'tit frère dégustent ces temps...

Ciao Y.


----------



## Nephou (11 Juin 2009)

_Allez, j&#8217;ai semé quelques bombes ça et là&#8230; quelques pièges numériques destinés à bouffer mes remords&#8230; quelques accélérateurs&#8230;

Je suis à côté de toi et en même temps je m&#8217;éloigne&#8230; J&#8217;ai des envies que je ne m&#8217;imagine pas partager avec toi. J&#8217;ai des envies tout simplement différentes de tout ce qui nous est commun. Mon égoïsme explose, mon énergie me ronge de l&#8217;intérieur.

On a parlé&#8230; j&#8217;ai louvoyé&#8230; gagné du temps&#8230; mais j&#8217;ai besoin de me mettre à nu pour ne pas crier&#8230; pleurer&#8230;si tu tombais sur ces lignes, tu tomberais peut-être de haut&#8230;

Une mine de plus, un jalon de ma folie confié de manière impudique, obscène, à des presque inconnus.

Mais là encore je triche*: je pourrai effacer ce message dans une heure, trois heures, voir trois jours._


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2009)

Et tu ferais mieux&#8230;
Ce genre de prose n'est jamais inerte.


----------



## Holmes (13 Juin 2009)

Je t'ai écrit. J'ai été me balader au parc, écouter les enfants jouer, les regarder courir, vivre.
J'ai retrouvé mon arbre, le même qu'il y a une année. Je l'aime cet arbre, son ombre est rafraîchissante en ce  printemps estival.
Je t'ai écrit, 3 pages. Ce n'était pas prévu. J'ai cédé à la tentation d'une petite pause. J'ai pris une feuille pour y griffonner quelques mots. Mon stylo s'est emballé, ton nom est apparu et les mots sont venus par eux-mêmes.
Je t'ai écrit mes envies, mes besoins, ma vie, des futilités, des choses graves, un mot de passe...J'avais envie que tu saches tout cela. J'ai plié ces 3 feuilles, les ai glissées dans une enveloppe sur laquelle j'ai noté ton adresse. Pas d'expéditeur. Le timbre était déjà collé.

La pause était finie. Mes pas se dirigeaient à la boîte aux lettres la plus proche. A la sortie du parc, j'ai fait des confetti avec mes mots, la plupart sont tombés dans une poubelle, certains se sont envolés. Peut-être que le vent les soufflera vers toi. Mes mots resteront Lettre morte cette fois. Je dois apprendre à ne plus t'écrire, ne plus t'envoyer des SOS perdus, à refouler mes envies sincères, ne plus m'entrainer à lire toutes les bouteilles à l'envers...

Il n'y avait pas de cerf-volant qui planaient, ni d'amants qui flanaient.


----------



## jugnin (30 Juin 2009)

*Mon gouvernement,*


Un petit mot pour vous remercier de votre dernière lettre, que j'ai eu la joie de recevoir hier matin. A la lire, je me suis demandé pourquoi diable le gouvernement s'embêtait à lancer une souscription nationale, alors qu'il suffirait simplement d'intensifier un peu l'envoi de ces injonctions de participation à l'effort national !
*
De la vie citoyenne...*

Alors sur le site internet amendes.gouv, je puis vous dire une chose, c'est que les soldes n'ont pas cours. Voilà donc une part de mes ressources promise à un grand avenir, telle leur transformation en bitume, sur lequel je prendrai plaisir à rouler au pas. En effet, il faut savoir que le produit de ces amendes, outre le détail négligeable d'engraisser la boîte privée qui en gère le traitement, est voué à l'aménagement du réseau routier, pour le plus grand bonheur de ses usagers assagis, m'a-t-on dit.

Tout cela me procure le sentiment d'une citoyenneté toute retrouvée, moi qui ait récemment perdu le chemin des urnes. Qu'aurais-je bien pu faire de cet argent ? Le thésauriser ? Voilà donc une bien drôle d'idée, dans une société instantanée. Acquérir une nouvelle et nécessaire paire de chaussures de randonnée, pour un montant strictement exact ? En voilà donc un dessein égoïste, que d'aller crapahuter en pleine crise ! Mais peut-être aurais-je alors mieux fait de les enfiler plus vite, je serais passé outre le radar mobile.

*...Ou plutôt du citoyen automobile*

Mais trêve de digressions oiseuses, place à la comptabilité. Sur ce plan, voilà encore une ligne dans le poste automobile. J'aime les lignes, ce mois-ci, et pas seulement la ligne de mire des forces de Police. Mon automobile est passée au contrôle technique hier soir. Le monsieur l'a regardée, pour me dire que tout allait bien. Sensible à la flatterie, je l'ai récompensé de 72 euros. Il m'a quand même fait remarquer que je risquais une peine d'amende pour l'absence de rétroviseur passager, à quoi j'ai répondu que je risquais surtout un accident. C'est pourquoi j'en ai commandé un nouveau ce matin, pour la somme de 66 euros TTC, soit trois fois moins que chez Heudré. Voilà donc encore le montant d'une mensualité de prêt à mettre au passif de la mobilité automobile.

Alors face à la recrudescence des frais exceptionnels, une question me taraude. Combien diable coûte la mobilité automobile ? Le prix de la voiture, de l'essence ? Le temps passé à la conduire, à la réparer, à écrire ses mésaventures à ses parents ? Tout ça, en fait, nous donne la notion de _coût généralisé_. Concernant l'automobile, il est faramineux. Pour l'année écoulée, il peut s'estimer à 4800 euros tout compris (hors temps, ça viendra après). 4800 euros, ça fait par exemple près de 10 mois de loyer, ou 53 paires de chaussures de montagne de marque Lafuma. De quoi en faire, des kilomètres.

Une somme, n'est-ce pas, qui en fait le second poste après le logement, avec près d'un tiers de mon revenu imposable (et un peu du votre également). Tout ça pour bouger. Mais le jeu en vaut la chandelle, car l'automobile permet de se mouvoir rapidement. C'est l'accomplissement de _l'homo velocitas_, celui qui bouge vite. Bien imprudent serait le bougre qui viendrait à discuter de cette vitesse.
*
L'homo velocitas n'est pas pingre, mais il commence à réfléchir.*

Alors soyons imprudents. Qu'est-ce que la vitesse ? Une unité de mesure de notre capacité à parcourir l'espace. Elle peut être instantanée ou moyenne, par exemple. Elle est mesurée en kilomètres par heure ou en mètres par secondes : c'est le temps qu'il faut pour parcourir une unité d'espace. Moi, par exemple, je parcoure environ 15 000 unités d'espaces par an en bagnole. Dès lors, la question mérite d'être reposée : combien de temps me faut-il pour être capable de parcourir ces 15 000 km ? Posons l'hypothèse ambitieuse que, trajets de courte et longue portée confondus, j'ai une vitesse moyenne de 50 km/h. Il me faut alors passer 300 heures au volant pour parcourir cette distance, soit un peu plus de 12 jours dans l'année. Ce chiffre est évidemment faux, mais il a finalement un impact tout relatif sur le résultat final. En effet, on peut considérer que pour parcourir 15 000 km, il faut conduire, mais également alimenter la machine. Et ça, ça prend du temps. C'est là qu'on convertit le coût généralisé calculé plus haut en temps, en se basant sur le salaire horaire net, soit 8.90 euros dans mon cas. Là, on découvre que la capacité à se mouvoir en automobile demande 539 heures de travail dans l'année. Soit plus de trois mois et demi d'activité professionnelles, congés déduits. On commence à prendre la mesure du sacrifice consenti.

*Et tout ça... pourquoi, au fait ?*

839 heures annuelles s'avèrent donc nécessaires pour payer et pratiquer la liberté de l'automobile. Qu'en est-il de la vitesse réelle de l'engin ? Eh bien 839 heures pour parcourir 15 000 bornes, ça fait une _vitesse généralisée_ de 17,8 km/h. Voilà qui rappelle étrangement celle du vélo. La vitesse généralisée est un concept déconnecté de réalité spatiale. Je vais pas en vélo à la montagne, par exemple. Mais ça donne à réfléchir, ne trouvez-vous pas ? Faites donc le calcul pour vous-même, c'est amusant. Une chose apparaît néanmoins certaine : l'homo velocitas devrait s'arrêter un peu pour réfléchir, parce que c'est un blaireau.


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Juin 2009)

Non, rien.


----------



## Bassman (1 Juillet 2009)

Monsieur H.

Je vous ai vu hier soir à ma sortie de travail, et très probablement à la sortie du votre, puisque nous étions arrêté au feu rouge devant l'assemblée nationale.

J'ai pour les institutions un respect absolu, hérité de mon éducation. C'est mon devoir de citoyen que de respecter ces institutions, pour n'avoir que d'avantage de légitimité lorsque je souhaite les contester ou les défendre.

Tout comme les lois qui régissent notre société et notre pays.
Mais je ne vous apprend rien, vous faites parti des 627 députés auxquels, moi parmi mes concitoyens, avons confié l'élaboration de ces dites lois.

J'ai la même rigueur morale vis à vis des responsabilités. Pour être représentatif d'une fonction où d'un rôle, l'individu se doit d'être à la hauteur de ce qu'il décide ou demande. Pour des raisons de crédibilités déjà.

C'est vrai, comment pourrais-je demander à mes subalternes d'être ponctuel si moi même je ne le suis pas ?
J'avoue qu'il m'arrive de ne pas l'être, vous savez ce qu'est la circulation dans Paris, dès lors, je m'efforce d'être aussi souple pour mes subalternes.

Toujours est-il qu'hier soir donc, à ce fameux feu rouge, après un cordial salut de la tête à un député que j'ai reconnu et qui m'est sympathique politiquement, je m'aperçois qu'au guidon de votre scooter vous n'attachez pas votre casque.

Je n'ai rien à reprocher, mais j'attire tout de même votre attention sur l'aspect dangereux que cela représente.
Et j'avoue désapprouver. Mais peu importe cela n'est pas mon problème.

En revanche, vous avez grillé le feu rouge. "Anticipé" vous paraîtrai sans doutes plus juste, mais il n'en demeure pas moins qu'il était rouge lorsque vous avez franchi l'intersection.
La voie de bus empruntée dans la foulée, constitue la seconde infraction au code de la route en moins de 50 mètres.

Bien plus que le fait d'être moi même utilisateur de 2 roues, et de souhaiter changer l'image que ces utilisateurs donnent aux autres usagers de la route, je suis déçu de vérifier par moi même qu'aux plus hautes responsabilités, on foule du pied les règles et lois.

J'ai aussi de suite pensé à l'image que cela donnait aux citoyens. Quel exemple et quelle répercussion pour une faute, certes mineure et pas bien grave, mais au combien chargée de sens !
Comment pourrions-nous entendre vos appels au calme, au respect dès lors ?

J'ai bien conscience de la difficulté et de la pression que peut représenter l'interdiction de commettre une erreur dès lors que l'on est, comme vous, un personnage public, qui plus est politique.

Je sais bien aussi que cette lettre pourrait laisser penser que je "tombe" sur la première personnalité que je croise. Il n'en est rien. Si je vous écris cette lettre, c'est bien parce que je partage des valeurs politiques avec votre parti, avec vous, et que ce que j'ai constaté hier m'a déçu.


Monsieur, ce sentiment un peu désabusé à propos de la politique de mon pays est présent en moi. Il l'est encore un peu plus depuis hier soir, et je le déplore. S'il vous plaît, n'y participez pas.

Je n'ai pu vous le dire hier soir en face, alors je le fais par cette lettre.

Je vous adresse mes salutations les plus cordiales.

Monsieur T.

_Je l'enverrai ce soir à la personne concernée, et si je ne trouve pas son adresse, au PS directement._


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Une bien jolie lettre




Tu peux l'envoyer par le site de l'assemblée


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (1 Juillet 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> *Mon gouvernement,*
> 
> 
> Un petit mot... blaireau.



Ptain, tout ça pour dire que tu t'es fait niqué as pris un chti radar... 

Bienvenu au club...  :sleep:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h32 ----------




Bassman a dit:


> Monsieur H.
> 
> Je vous ai vu hier soir ... au PS directement.



Ptain, tout ça pour dire que t'as croisé un blaireau...


----------



## MangHoust (8 Juillet 2009)

Je suis là et tu ne me vois même pas.


----------



## Bassman (8 Juillet 2009)

MangHoust a dit:


> Je suis là et tu ne me vois même pas.



Vu !
Alors ? tu vois qu'on te voit.


----------



## jugnin (8 Juillet 2009)

MangHoust a dit:


> Je suis là et tu ne me vois même pas.



Depuis quand on se tutoie ?


----------



## Holmes (24 Août 2009)

non rien.


----------



## teo (25 Août 2009)

Vos peaux douces manquent à mes doigts.
Tout comme les rires et la simplicité de ces apéros-massage improvisés, les rires autour du 805 qui dodeline. Tout ça. L'anis et les fruits rouges, le romarin et les eucalyptus, le palmier et la plancha, les énormes nectarines sucrées et les huiles piquantes, les flaques tièdes sur le pavé et le cerdo ivre de lumière sous le vélum qui frémit. Boufta Boufta. Les jeux en tout genre. Les rêves et les pensées en tout genre. 
J'ai dormi quasiment sans drap depuis juin, c'est rare. C'est bon. Il y avait longtemps que je n'avais pas été si brun.
Solaire. Morsure douce à fleur de peau. It's summer. Remplissons les batteries.


Merci à toi surtout.
A vous. Chacun et chacune. Je vous aime.


----------



## pierre-auvergne (25 Août 2009)

Hélène.

On a échangé des lettres tout l'été. Fait monter le facteur en haut des plateaux du Cantal, ou au fin fond de la Bretagne. On s'est raconté nos vies. Reparlé des deux semaines formidables. On a parlé de tout et de rien. Des autres. Surtout des autres. J'étais certain que tu me considérai comme un ami. Un bon ami. Surtout depuis ce soir, au dessus du Bleymard, en Lozère. Et puis, là, soudainement, j'ai pris le bus. Le 9. Sous la pluie. Avec une amie. On a traversé la place de Jaude. Croisé des flics. Suivi un tram. Je suis passé chez elle. J'ai lu la lettre. 

Et tout a changé. 

Vivement le 30.

PBLNC.


----------



## Bassman (25 Août 2009)

Ephémère. Rien de plus.

De passage sur ce cailloux perdu dans l'espace. Combien de temps reste t'il ?
Des regrets, mais pas de remords. Jamais.

Le corps lacéré de ces passages trop étroits qu'il fallait forcer pour rester debout.
Crois-tu encore que je puisse avoir peur de toi ?


----------



## kisbizz (25 Août 2009)

pauvre boulet* ,


continue ton jeux , tu n'arrives plus a m'atteindre , tu ne fais que révéler ton vrai toi même

lunatique, menteur , égoïste et j'en passe .... elle , eux ont malheureusement raison ... pourtant sont tes amis , pas le miens 

je vais te laisser comment je t'ai trouvé et bien plus rapidement que tu ne puisses le penser ... dommage que je ne sais pas me comporter comme toi , que lors de mon départ je serais intègre et loyale comme a mon habitude ... oui, vraiment dommage , tu le l'aurais pas cherché gratuitement


je ne te regrettera pas, sûrement pas 




* ce surnom te vas a merveille , j'aurais du le trouver moi même  très rapidement


----------



## Aladdin Sane (28 Août 2009)

Merci de m'avoir réconforté cette nuit.


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Août 2009)

Allez dis le va... qu't'aimes ça la merde !!

Et que tu fais ça pour ton bon plaisir !!!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2009)

Sale cloche.
T'es aussi fausse que ceux que tu accuses.
Aussi hypocrite que les pélos qui t'entourent.
Tu n'as plus rien de brillant et d'exceptionnel.
Juste une manipulatrice qui sait chantonner ce qu'il faut au bon moment.
Tu le fais très bien d'ailleurs. Le palpitant que tu as mis en charpie est juste bon pour une plancha.

Si je pouvais, je te ligoterai face à toi-même. Ta plus grande fan.
Ton brin d'intelligence t'ouvrirai peut-être les yeux.

A quoi bon. Sans interrogation. Sans réponse.
Tout ce que tu m'as dit. Tu ne le feras pas.
Tu es malhonnête. Dans ta bulle ou ailleurs, tu l'es. Et tu le resteras.
Tu n'as pas envie de changer. Tu souhaites simplement que les choses changent autour de toi.

Le dégoût envers toi est tout ce que j'ai trouvé pour me protéger.
Il fallait bien que ça arrive une nuit. La révélation façon Danny Boyle.
Au début, tu la fermes. Tu te dis que ça passera. Et là, tout est clair.

T'es juste devenue comme les autres, toi et ton quota de conneries banales, toi, ta vie et tes rêves banales. Juste toi et la banalité. Anecdotique, râpeuse et sans étincelles.

Et putain, ça fait mal.


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (6 Septembre 2009)

Soir de concert, comme souvent,
Je ère, je traine un bon moment..
Pour repousser l'heure de rentrer, 
Profiter du soir, si doux l'été.

Difficile de te rater,
Punkette nympho, bien éméchée,
Tu pissais cul nu sur un banc, en braillant.

Ca m'a fait sourire, comme à chaque fois,
Les gens barrés, moi j'aime bien ça...

Je t'ai bien vu courir,
mais j'ai rien vu venir...
Juste senti la douleur,
Le petit morceau de chair, 
Arraché par tes dents, 
Baisé un peu violent...
Tu as rit pour t'excuser
'Tu m'excites chui désolé!'

On s'est souvent recroisée, mais ce soir là, 
Tu ne t'en souviens certainement pas...
Moi par contre, ça m'a marqué
Sur la lèvre, abimée
Dans ma tête, cette soirée...

Les bleus partout ça je connais,
Je m'amuse même à les compter, 

Après un bon pogo, 
Le contact violent des os
La sueur qui colle à la peau
Le son qui entre par tous les bords
Une libération, dans la douleur
C'est là que j'me vide de toutes mes peurs

Mais toi, l'air de rien, 
Tu arrives après tout ça,
Ouvrir une brèche qu'existait pas,
Me faire un mal, qui fait du bien
Foutre le bordel, ça t'aimes bien...

moment de calme, une fois rentrée,
je fais le compte des pots cassés,
ce soir là entre les bleus
ton entaille se voit si peu
fine ouverture, une trace de sang
un souvenir dans peu de temps,
avant que tout se vide dans ma tête,
j'allume une dernière cigarette...



Voili voilou, ici, comme ça,
Je peux le dire, au moins une fois


----------



## Bassman (7 Septembre 2009)

Si j'arrivais pleinement à me libérer, je te dirais que l'absence de nouvelles à la fois me surprend et pas tant que ça.

Je croyais pouvoir te parler, mais tout cela n'était finalement que superficiel. Je ne pensais pas.
Des mots durs ? Peut être, et alors, tu t'es inquiété de comment j'allais, comment je le vivais, "ami" ?

Et si jamais tu te réveillais, ne t'étonnes pas que mes mots soit acides, ou absents.

Pas de regrets, ni de remords. Malgré ce que ta morale voudrait me faire dire.
Pas de fierté pour autant, c'est juste arrivé.

Ton absence ne me manque pas tant au final. Elle me fout en colère d'avoir eu trop confiance en toi.

G.


----------



## da capo (7 Septembre 2009)

Rappelle-toi Barbara Il pleuvait sans cesse sur Brest ce jour-là&#8230;
Si ce n'est qu'il ne pleuvait pas, que nous n'étions pas à Brest et que j'avais 14 ans.
Quand je me suis présenté chez toi cet après-midi même pour t'accompagner au cinéma, tu étais partie chez ta grand-mère.

Rappelle-toi Barbara Il pleuvait sans cesse sur Brest ce jour-là.
Si ce n'est qu'il ne pleuvait toujours pas, et que nous n'étions pas plus à Brest et que j'avais 20 ans.
Pas de grand-mère ce coup là, mais ce n'était pas mieux comme excuse.

Une chance que celle qui partage ma vie ne s'appelle pas Barbara.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Septembre 2009)

da capo a dit:


> Une chance que celle qui partage ma vie ne s'appelle pas Barbara.



Ben t'as qu'à quand même l'appeler Barbara... Si ça se trouve elle s'en rendra même pas compte...


----------



## tatouille (7 Septembre 2009)

Chers Monsieur Pacho,

oui il a sans nul doute tord: elle s'appele Barbara , c'est un beau prototype, et en plus tu peux la traiter de tous les noms elle aime


----------



## l'écrieur (10 Septembre 2009)

Ma chère D.

Il n'y a qu'ici que je puisse t'écrire. Juste pour scander dans ma tête ce temps qui s'égrène en dehors de toi.
À quoi cela sert-il ? À quoi ta vie est elle encore reliée, sinon au chiffre d'affaires d'une maison de retraite spécialisée, et de ces femmes admirables qui ont, chaque jour, la patience de s'occuper de toi, qui t'appellent par ton nom, et qui sont les seules que tu reconnaisses encore.
Le temps s'égrène et s'écoule. En dehors de toi.
Toi, tu n'es qu'un pantin de chair. Même pas médicalisé. Ta santé physique est au beau fixe. De tes accidents de ces dernières années, tu ne gardes presque aucune séquelle. Juste une difficulté à te déplacer. Mais la fatigue de ton grand âge en est autant responsable que tes deux fractures du bassin.
Alors tu continues. Tu te lèves, tu t'assois, tu chantonnes des ritournelles incompréhensibles, des airs de sonates, des bouts d'opéras. Tu manges, mais tu n'y prends même plus de plaisir.
L'autre jour, je suis venu te voir. Quand je t'ai embrassé pour te dire "je t'aime, ma petite grand-mère", tu m'as regardé en souriant, et tu m'as répondu.
"Vous êtes ma grand-mère ?"
Non, je ne suis que ton petit-fils. Mais ces concepts ont disparu de ton cerveau. Petit-fils, grand-mère, famille, tout ça n'appartient plus qu'à un brouillard auquel tu n'accèdes plus.
Ta fille, ma mère, endure. Elle découvre l'absurde système du juge des tutelles, qui doit donner son accord pour que l'on reloue l'appartement dont le loyer paie un tiers des frais de "résidence". Trois mois sans loyer, vacances judiciaires et engorgement obligent.
Plus personne ne craint ta disparition, mais chacun pressent que ta fin sera peut-être longue, et que les problèmes financiers risquent de l'emporter sur toute autre considération.
Combien de temps ton corps vivra-t-il encore ? Nul le sait. Plus personne ne s'amuse à pronostiquer quoi que ce soit.
Tu es en bonne santé. Tu n'es même pas dépressive. Ton cerveau est vide. Vide de vie. Vide d'amour.
Bientôt, rapidement, ta retraite, ton loyer, et ce qui reste de ton capital ne suffiront plus à couvrir les 2800 euros mensuels de ta résidence spécialisée en accueil d'Alzheimer.
Ça en fait, de sales questions qui tournent dans nos têtes.
Je t'aime, Denise.
Mais putain, c'est dur, cette longue agonie sans agonie.

Est-ce que je suis capable de l'écrire ? 

Je préfèrerais que tu sois morte, Denise.
Je voudrais pouvoir souffler une dernière fois sur ton crane amaigri, comme on souffle une bougie. Et te dire au revoir tendrement.


----------



## mado (11 Septembre 2009)

Comme souvent monsieur l'écrieur, tes mots témoignent d'une humanité qui me rappelle notamment (non, parce qu'on va pas parler de sexe ici  ) pourquoi je t'ai aimé. 
Je t'aime toujours ou de nouveau.

Enfin, vous comprenez.


----------



## Nephou (11 Septembre 2009)

« &#8217;nuit,
je voulais juste te dire que je voulais vous écrire dans mes instants de folie&#8230; et disparaître. Là maintenant j&#8217;écris un truc qui sonne comme un aveu que j&#8217;ai déjà fait. Je crois que je vais le publier quand même.

Dors bien »

&#8220;Je&#8221; est un salaud mais ce n&#8217;est pas grave


----------



## alèm (11 Septembre 2009)

tu as bien fait de revenir dans ta vie, oui oui, je te le confirme !


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Septembre 2009)

Dans l'ensemble, je trouve que Sonnyboy est le moins psychopathe de la bande, et de loin...

C'est un tout petit peu inquiétant.


----------



## da capo (11 Septembre 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Dans l'ensemble, je trouve que Sonnyboy est le moins psychopathe de la bande, et de loin...
> 
> C'est un tout petit peu inquiétant.



et alors ?


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Septembre 2009)

Et alors rien... comme à chaque fois qu'on lit les épanchements plus ou moins foireux de post adolescents plus ou moins sinistrés du calbute ou lézardés de la pensarde...

Tu voulais les détails ?

Tu les as.

Suivant !!!


----------



## Aladdin Sane (18 Septembre 2009)

Et si la page se tournait ?
Enfin !


----------



## Crespi (21 Septembre 2009)

Salut l'ami.

Je voudrais que tu ailles mieux.
Que ta vie soit un nuage.

L'autre ne t'a pas facilité la tache. 
C'est pas une raison pour avaler ces pilules.
T'as encore pleins de trucs à faire.
Et la barbe, elle poussera encore longtemps.

Je suis là.
Toujours.


----------



## Crespi (23 Septembre 2009)

Lâche moi. 
Arrête de me coller à la peau.
Va t'en loin.
Je voudrais que tu souffres comme je souffre.
Que tu réalises. Que tu t'excuses, encore et encore.
Mais surtout. Je voudrais que tu sois honnête. 
Arrêter de se faire des films et de parler pour dire des trucs sans saveurs.
T'es bidon. Strasbourg pu cet atmosphère. Et ça te convient.


T'as changé ouais...
T'es devenu une sacrée conne.


----------



## tatouille (23 Septembre 2009)

Touche pas au Grisbi ... ha heu non Cresp !!,  Salope!


----------



## boodou (26 Septembre 2009)

On s'est perdu de vue l'ami, mais toujours, j'ai une pensée pour toi.
On m'a dit que tu avais des ennuis de santé, si jeune putain t'as vraiment forcé sur tout ...
Peut-être devrais-je te rappeler, le silence de plusieurs années n'est pas insurmontable pour qui le veut.
Merde, pourquoi devais-tu t'égarer sur ces chemins tortueux ? Pourquoi voulais-tu toujours nous tirer vers le fond avec toi ? Pour n'être pas seul bien-sûr ...
Rassure-toi, bien qu'entouré, je me sens seul aussi parfois, face au monde, face aux gens, face à ma finitude et aux illusions, face à ce que je m'étais promis d'accomplir.
Nous étions tous pareils, adolescents, mais toi un peu plus.
Accroché à tes absolus, nous autres avons fait quelques compromis ...
Je ne puis te pardonner certaines de tes paroles assassines, un soir où du reste nous avions trop bu.
Mais je t'aime, bordel, compagnon.

Deviens qui tu es, l'ami, personne ne peut te juger pour cela, personne.


----------



## Crespi (29 Septembre 2009)

Salut.

C'était pas terrible aujourd'hui.

Sur ce parvis délabré, c'était pas le bon moment.
J'ai pas fait de boîte avec un "the end" au posca. 
Le baluchon en lin avait plus de saveurs.
Le truc dans lequel on glisse sa vie. Cette vie.

J'y ai mis toute la brume affective que je pouvais.
Histoire que tu ressentes un peu les mêmes conneries.
Dernier partage, dernier hommage. 
Sans mots. Les non-dits c'est plus fun finalement.

Tu m'as touché le genoux. Tu l'as serré fort, avec tes petits bras.
J'ai rien senti. Buté. Sur la défensive.
Ca servait à quoi ton geste ? 
Te rapprocher ?

T'as pas donné de nouvelles pendant 2 mois.
T'osais pas. M'en fou.
L'impatience est plus forte.
Pas un mot, une lettre ou une pétale.

Je t'en ai mis pleins la gueule.
T'as pas sourcillé.
Les banalités se sont pointées.
Histoire de rattraper le coup.

T'as eu l'honnêteté de me dire que l'autre t'avait fait des avances.
Ouais, bon. Pourquoi pas.
Mais que tu sois encore seule, bof. 
Non ?

J'ai pris les devant.
Trempette de biscuit à droite, à gauche.
Que toi t'aies rien fait, ça sonne faux.
Comme d'autres histoires.

T'es partie en chouinant.
Histoire de.
Fallait bien marquer le coup.
Et tu manques. Sans réponse.

Tu m'as tout cassé. Encore.


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Septembre 2009)

Juste un mot pour dire que les illusions ne paraissent jamais aussi vraies que jusqu'à ce que leur vrai visage se dévoile.


----------



## Sindanárië (2 Octobre 2009)

Cher doc,


Juste un mot pour.... non finalement... rien


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Cher doc,
> 
> 
> Juste un mot pour.... non finalement... rien


C'est dommage. Je t'aurais lu avec plaisir. Mais cela n'aurait plus été une lettre morte, n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## Crespi (3 Octobre 2009)

Toi,

Je voulais juste t'aimer. 
Juste te lécher l'entre-jambe et te prendre partout dans le monde, à n'importe quelle heure, avec n'importe quelle odeur.
Je voulais juste qu'on s'engueule le soir sous ta fenêtre. T'apporter des croissants et une pâquerette le lendemain. Te dire que rien n'est important. 
J'aurais juste voulu t'effleurer encore longtemps. Sentir tes omoplates sur mes lèvres et tes petits seins dodeliner. Sentir ton parfum et essuyer nos corps l'un contre l'autre, juste pour s'affranchir de la crasse du monde.

Je voulais juste ça. 

Juste ça, bordel de dieu.


----------



## da capo (14 Octobre 2009)

Ma raison me dit que j'ai bien fait : je ne t'ai pas touchée.

L'envie était forte, pourtant.
Je crois.
Je ne sais pas.
De l'envie ?
Autre chose ?


Pas sûr que j'aie encore envie de te toucher quand j'aurai compris.
Ca me fait chier.

ps : juste te toucher.


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Octobre 2009)

Décroche ton téléphone petit con.
J'ai un tas de choses à te dire. 
Un tas de trucs dont tu te fous, mais que tu dois savoir.
Tu te comporte comme une merde et tu te complais là dedans. A croire que tu aimes ça.
Tu crois quoi ? Qu c'est en restant prostré comme ça que les choses vont bouger ?
Tu crois que c'est en faisant ce genre de conneries que tu vas trouver une solution.
Cherche pas.  IL n'y a pas de solution. A toi de te créer la tienne. Mais pour ça, il faut un peu de volonté bordel. Se sortir les doigts du fion et commencer à regarder autre chose que ton nombril de bourge de rebelle de merde.
Parce que oui, c'est ce que tu es. Avec les problèmes qui vont avec.
Tu crois pas qu'il y a plus grave dans la vie que ça ?
Tu as allumé la télé ces derniers mois ?
Pense à peu aux autres, ça te rendra moins con.
Décroche ton téléphone.
Je suis là pour t'aider.


----------



## Sindanárië (15 Octobre 2009)

Cher Pascal,

j'ai rêvé cette nuit que tu étais morte !
Alors je t'ai écrit cette petite lettre !
Mais c'est peut-être vrai.
C'est peut-être trop tard !
T'es peut-être toute morte, maintenant.
Tu me faisais beaucoup penser à ma vieille tante, la bonne s&#339;ur.
Comme elle tu subtilisait les petites cuillères, partout !
Mais toi, avec ta prothèse d'&#339;sophage mal placée, tu les avalais.
Ce n'étais pas de ta faute.
Je me rappelle, lorsque les jours de grande forme,
tu rabaissais les barrières de ton lit,
appuyais sur les boutons de la télécommande pour le rabaisser ce lit,
que tu te levais pour rejoindre ce fauteuil,
du fauteuil tu rampais jusqu'à ce canapé.
Je me souviens de cette traînée laissée sur le tapis,
ta poche urinaire ayant mal supporté le voyage.
Tes tricots que tu faisais avec amour, pour des enfants siamois sextuplés.
Avec ta main restante, et ce crochet de cintre au bout de ton autre bras.
Et ces fous rire que l'on prenaient lorsqu'on te baladais sur ce fauteuil roulant en bois,
et lorsqu'on te lâchait du haut de cette grande côte pavée, te voir bondissante de joie
cahin caha tu zigzaguais en éructant ce bruit strident qui laissait éclater ta joie.
Quels fous rire lorsque le cantonnier te ressortais du bassin aux poissons rouges,
en bas, dans lequel tu marinais le temps qu'on prenne ce petit gorgeon au bar de la poste.
Cela évitait que tu prennes un coup de chaud de trop sous ce cagnard. 
L'eau fraiche raffermissait tes chairs, pendant que les poissons rouges te nettoyaient de tes peaux mortes.
Ah quels moment inoubliables !
Et tu te souviens de ta passion pour la photo ?
Nicolas t'avais bricolé ton vieux Leica, fixé sur l'accoudoir de ton fauteuil,
et qu'il avait branché le déclencheur sur la pile de ton Pace-Maker pour que tu puisses déclencher à distance
rien qu'en ayant une émotion devant le paysage.
Bon c'est vrai qu'après chaque cliché il fallait attendre que tu te recharges...
Et que tu te relèves haletante lorsque le Pace-Maker repartait...
Fallais pas trop qu'on te laisse faire trop de prises.
On était un peu inquiets de te voir te coincer ce crochet sur le déclencheur, au risque de vider la batterie.
Xavier avait beaucoup de tendresse en te voyant, et nombre de poèmes qu'il à écrit pour toi.
Bien à toi Pascal, tu nous manques beaucoup.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Octobre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Cher Pascal,
> 
> ...



Quel beau texte!
Quel brio!
Convulsions et beauté finissent par rimer...
Comme ça nous manquait.

Merci.


----------



## Lila (20 Octobre 2009)

j'ai eu mon temps,
de bons temps,
de temps forts,
et aussi de mauvais temps.
Tu as eu ton temps,
de temps en temps.
Mon temps m'a semblé court.
Toi, tu prends encore le temps, 
de prendre du temps.
Et moi j'en perds, entre temps.
Triste temps, que celui du temps perdu.
J'en aurai donc à prendre encore
quand il ne sera plus temps.
Nous n'y serons donc pas en même temps.
À moins que le temps ne se rattrape,
ardemment et à plein temps,
pour qu'enfin nous prenions le temps,
tout simplement de vivre
en s'en foutant du temps.
Juste au présent.


----------



## Crespi (10 Novembre 2009)

C.,

Ici ou ailleurs, ce ne sera pas entendu.
Tout est bel et bien mort alors ?
Tu n'entends plus. Tout vibre ailleurs, loin de toi.
L'ailleurs du malaise, des cris et des larmes qui coulent sur ce putain de volant.
Le cuir des sièges bouffé par mes ongles et la rage, la vraie, celle de l'amour. 
La morve qui coule, sur les lèvres, le tee-shirt et les manches. 
Ces revers de la main qui balaient et ramassent cette poussière immonde. 
La gorge serrée. Etouffante fin de journée.
Les mouchoirs disséminés sur le siège passager. 
Cet ailleurs là ouais. La bulle de la révélation. Celle qui picote et handicape les sens.

Mythomane petite couleuvre, fine et mordante. Tu as tout exagéré avec des mots sans saveurs et honnêteté.
Lâche et fausse, tu as décidé de tout abandonner. Sans faire le moindre effort ni remise en question. Toi, la cérébrale ? Celle qui a le cerveau qui picote h24 ?
Il a pas titillé ni conclu quoi que ce soit à propos de nous.

Je ne crois plus ce que tu racontes. Et tu n'as pas le courage de m'avouer tout ce qui s'est réellement passé. 

Je voulais vraiment te l'envoyer celle-là. Mais tu ne répondras pas. Pas l'envie ni le besoin, toi et ta vie originale. 

Pour ce que ça vaut, tu m'as terriblement déçu.


Atchoum.


----------



## da capo (13 Novembre 2009)

Monsieur le professeur B.,
j'ai failli être poli, mais non.

Tu t'es comporté comme un gros con, comme un énorme gros con, comme un incapable bourré de pouvoir. Avec toute la force de ton rang.

Tu paieras pour les 14 mois de souffrances de C. et pour toutes les souffrances qui viendront.

Tu paieras.
Et cher.
Au conseil de l'ordre et au civil.

Je te souhaite une retraite pourrie d'ulcères.


----------



## Holmes (17 Novembre 2009)

"Tu me manques." 3 mots. Doux et terriblement douloureux.
J'ai aimé les lire. Ils m'ont remué de l'intérieur mais c'est la vie. La vie...Tu as la tienne, elle te plaît, tu y prends ton pied. Une vie comme ça, je n'aurais pas pu te l'offrir, tu le sais. Tu as fait ton choix.
J'ai essayé de prendre une feuille blanche pour écrire une nouvelle page de ma vie, mais cette histoire laisse des traces indélébiles. Peut-être qu'un jour elles disparaîtront... mais j'avoue appréhender ce moment. Ne rien oublier... ni le mot de passe, ni ton parfum, ni ta voix, ni ton regard à la sortie de cette crypte...


----------



## l'écrieur (27 Novembre 2009)

Vieux machin décati.

Il nous en aura fallu du temps pour nous y résoudre, mais ça y'est, c'est parti.
Tes rodomontades dans la presse nous ont convaincu qu'il nous fallait raconter la grande histoire d'amour qui nous a tant uni lorsque tu étais notre employeur.
Ce qui est donc fait.
Bonne retraite, pépé. Et un conseil, range toi des camions.


----------



## freefalling (28 Novembre 2009)

_X.X.

Je ne trouvais pas la force, et je m'en excuse.

Si tes quêtes passées ne m'atteignent pas finalement, être un coup parmi d'autres a de quoi me faire m'éclipser. Surtout pas parce que je trouve cela mal ou sale ou irrespectueux, mais parce que cela me "chosifie", et toi aussi par le même fait.
Ce que nous faisons là, je le vis avec plaisir et simplicité, et de manière entière. Mon remerciement de ce que tu m'apportes, je te le rends par quelque chose que je ne joue pas.

Mais par rapport à ces rencontres, ces amants et ces aventures à venir: juste je ne peux que m'effacer &#8230;
Parce que je deviens "coup". Parce que tu deviens "coup". Parce qu&#8217;être l'amant parmi tant me déplait .. Peut-être parce que cela me renvoie à une impudeur des sentiments ?
J'imagine/sais très bien possible une tendresse malgré cela. Mais ça enlève trop pour moi, ou en tout cas pour maintenant.
Je n'aime pas l'idée d'être le coup du boulevard Duchesse Anne dont tu te souviendras de passage le soir en voiture.

Je ne souhaite pas t'empêcher de faire ce qu'il te plaît vraiment, ni que cela change la façon de rencontrer d'autres à ta manière à toi..
Juste, quand cela arrivera, quand tel ou tel amant ou rencontre reviendra à ta porte (puisque cela va arriver..., n'est-ce pas ?) ne pas masquer, même si cela implique que je disparaisse .. Je te fais complètement confiance pour cela.
Cela me touchera (cela me touche en y songeant) pour des raisons évidentes. Mais c'est la partie amère de l&#8217;un petit peu "autre chose qu'un coup" .. tu ne crois pas ?
C'est peut-être très égoïste de ma part .. je cherche aussi à éviter des vagues à l'âme, qui pèsent et dont je souhaite me passer. Mais je crois t'épargner avec moi.

Aussi, pour tout cela je souhaite te revoir vite. Avant.
Je t'embrasse fort, tes bras vont me manquer.
_


----------



## stephaaanie (2 Décembre 2009)

Monsieur, 

Vous n'êtes qu'un malotru.
Je déjeunais en excellente compagnie dans un affreux centre commercial.
Voyez, la compagnie était si bonne que l'environnement nous importait guère.
Moi, occupant deux chaises dont l'une pour mes jambes nonchalamment étendues.
Lui, en face, ayant posé ses p'tites affaires sur la table d'à côté qu'on avait pris soin de rapprocher, vu que justement y'en avait plein de libres, des tables.

A l'aise, quoi. Tranquilles avec nos shandwichs, nos jeux de mots à la con, se racontant nos vies trépidentes et audacieuses dans de grands éclats de rire.
Un de ces déjeuners qui font passer une journée de banale à sympathique, voire excellente.

Tout autour, des gens dont on se fichait royalement. Bon, j'avoue qu'une fois ou deux, j'ai eu la vague impression que l'exhubérance de nos échanges enjoués semblait peu appropriée au lieu et au moment de la journée. Que les gens allaient sans doute penser qu'on était pompette.
Mais qu'importe !
Sachez monsieur, que quand deux personnages passionnés, formidables et extrêmement drôles se filent rencart pour déjeuner, c'est ainsi que ça se passe. Indiscutablement.

Vous êtes arrivé. En retard, d'ailleurs : on arrive pas à 13h20 pour déjeuner, désolée c'est comme ça. Y'a des règles dans la vie. 
Je ne vous ai pas vu puisque vous étiez dans mon dos et que jusqu'à présent, aussi géniale puis-je être, je n'ai que deux yeux et ils sont devant. La caisse enregistreuse, elle aussi était derrière moi. Caisse à laquelle vous avez patienté pour vous enquérir de votre sandwich, cherchant des yeux où vous pourriez bien aller vous assoir.

Et là, vous avez décidé de venir à notre table, gros mal élevé !
Des tables, y'en a tout autour et vous c'est celle-ci que vous vous mettez en tête d'occuper.
Je ne comprends pas.

Je vous vois encore arriver, posant autoritairement votre main sur le dossier de la chaise que mes jambes occupaient en lançant un "je m'assois là, hein." Au passage, vous nous coupez la parole et ne saluez personne, notez. 
J'écarquille les yeux, outrée. Vous dévisage et réponds : "très bien, de toute façon on a terminé et puis, ce qu'on raconte est trop subversif pour vous".
C'est qu'en vous dévisageant, j'avais noté en un habile coup d'oeil votre impeccable coiffure avec parfaite raie sur le côté et aucun ch'veu qui dépasse. J'avais aussi noté votre affreux pullover lacoste, de ceux qu'on ne voit plus depuis deux bonnes décennies. Ah, j'oubliais votre col de chemise rayée bleue strictement boutonné jusqu'en haut.
En gros, j'avais vu que vous étiez laid.

J'avoue, je suis encore stupéfaite de votre réponse. Je vous entends encore lâcher : "je peux tout écouter, sauf si vous critiquez Sarkozy".

C'en était trop. On a filé.

C'était peut-être du second degré mais j'vais vous dire une bonne chose, Monsieur. Ca ne se fait pas de venir déranger des amis confortablement installés. Ca se fait encore moins de leur demander, même avec subtilité, de modérer leurs sujets de discussion.
Ca m'étonne que votre raie parfaite ait été à gauche, tiens.

Monsieur, je pense que vous étiez un peu de droite quand même.
Peut-être avez-vous été dérangé par la nonchalance et l'originalité de notre table qui contrastait en ce lieu.

Je ne saurai jamais ce qui vous est passé par la tête, mais j'insiste : vous êtes mal élevé.
Si d'aventure je vous recroise dans ce centre commercial, je vous le dirai en face. J'ai pas peur, pov'nain va !


Pas très cordialement,

Stéphanie.


----------



## Crespi (6 Décembre 2009)

Je t'aime petite chose. Petit tout. Minuscule toi, rapetipetou, coquelicot et fourmi. 
Ailleurs.


----------



## l'écrieur (29 Décembre 2009)

Ma Denise.

Ma toute petite Denise.
Ton corps est tout recroquevillé au fond de ton lit, tes os pointent de partout.
Tu veux partir, dis-tu.
Alors tu as arrêté la seule activité pour laquelle tu semblais continuer de vivre. Tu as arrêté de t'alimenter. Le jour de mon anniversaire. Va savoir pourquoi. Je ne le saurais jamais. Quelle importance.
Il y a avait au fond de toi une dernière étincelle, une pulsion instinctive de protection. Tu as décidé de te laisser mourir.
C'est tant mieux. Je te comprends. Tu en as marre, tu nous le dis. Ce quatre-vingt-dix-septième hiver, tu n'as pas envie de le passer. Au fond de ton alzheimer, il y avait donc une dernière petite flamme, et tu as su l'allumer.
Tu ne veux plus que des bisous, dis-tu.
J'arrive, ma Denise, j'arrive. Attends-moi encore quelques jours, si tu le veux bien.
Si tu ne le veux pas, ce n'est pas grave. Je t'ai déjà dit au revoir, je t'ai déjà dit adieu, chaque fois que je suis venu te voir ces dernières années. 
Et je suis prêt, si prêt. Depuis si longtemps.
C'est la dernière lettre morte que je t'écris de ton vivant, je crois.
La prochaine - c'est la dernière chose qui me serre l'estomac - la prochaine, c'est la longue lettre que je vais devoir écrire aux autres, à ceux qui restent, pour qu'ils emportent de toi le meilleur de ta vie, leurs meilleurs souvenirs de toi, et qu'ils te gardent au chaud au fond de leur tête.
C'est la promesse que tu m'as fait faire, il y a 18 ans, maintenant. Tu ne t'en souviens pas, mais moi, oui. Comme si c'était hier.
Je vais t'accompagner. Te faire passer de vivante à pensée.
Je t'ai toujours aimé, ma grand-mère adorée. Pas un instant je n'ai flétri l'amour filial que je te portais. Je t'aimerai encore, par delà ta mort. Et je prendrai soin de ton souvenir, comme je te l'ai promis. Comme je te l'avais promis pour Pierre.

Adieu, ma Denise. Je te laisse. Il faut que je pleure un peu. Sinon, je n'arriverais plus à articuler tes mots lorsque le temps sera venu. Et je sais que le temps va aller vite, maintenant.


----------



## Crespi (5 Janvier 2010)

Salut. 

Douce nuit ? Tu dois être en train de te réveiller. 
Le soleil, tendrement, qui pose sur ta peau du sweaty-je t'attrape.
Et les ombres du matin, les veloutés du rideau.

J'ai pas tout de suite compris.
Je sais toujours pas comment. 
Tu dodelines. Tranquillement.
Mais plusieurs fois aujourd'hui, j'ai pensé à toi.
A ta bouche et ton nez. J'avais que ça. Fallait bien.
Moucher l'autre, la virer.

D'ailleurs, tu tombes bien !
T'es pas encore au courant.
Ca déboule. Dans le genre caustique, animal.
Et là, ça devient n'imp, vieille canaille. 


ahahééééé.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h46 ----------

Et toi, sale conne.
Si je t'attrape, je te nique ta race.

Salut.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2010)

Kikoo.

T'en as pas marre ? La suffisance tout ça ?
Je t'ai connu, tu tricotais keud' en photo.
Y'en a qui sont dans le milieu depuis des dizaines d'années et qui sont moins bruyant que toi.

Fous toi ton filtre AA bien profond dans le cul.

lol

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h22 ----------

You...

If I say yes, you say no.
Why ?
Girly. I hate that. Try to understand this fuckin' problem.
I try with you... please. Stop that.
And come here. June, july, anyway. Just the time, on a stone. 

Slingshot in our hands...

Come here littl' flower.


----------



## fredintosh (19 Janvier 2010)

Chère Justice,

Bravo et merci.


----------



## macinside (19 Janvier 2010)

fredintosh a dit:


> Chère Justice,
> 
> Bravo et merci.



bien jouer


----------



## Holmes (21 Janvier 2010)

Cette fois, c'est clair. Tu as décidé apparemment. Je n'aurai plus de tes nouvelles.
Cependant, je ne comprends pas. Il y a peu, tu disais que je te manque, que tu espérais
pouvoir me revoir. Et là, même pas un signe, une réponse. Je ne crois pas avoir demandé
quelque chose d'impossible. Si ?
Je commence à me dire que N. avait raison. Combien de fois ai-je entendu "Tu n'es qu'une
histoire de fesses, laisse tomber. Il n'y a jamais eu aucun sentiment. Une histoire de plus"... Dommage, je pensais que non. Y avoir cru, voilà ce qui fait le plus mal. Ca et ta lacheté.


----------



## Sindanárië (23 Janvier 2010)

c'est d'un banal commun...


----------



## macinside (28 Janvier 2010)

A tous les gens de l&#8217;éducation national qui ne m&#8217;ont jamais aidé, jamais su voir ma dyslexie, ceux qui pensait que je n&#8217;arriverai à rien dans la vie, que je finirai chômeur, sans métier dans les mains, sans avenir, un moins que rien. Vous aviez et aurez toujours tord. J&#8217;ai réussis, je vis bien mieux que vous ne vivrez jamais, je ferai plus de chose que vous ne en ferez jamais, et j&#8217;en ai déjà fait beaucoup. Il n&#8217;aura fallut presque 13 ans après vous avoir quitté pour réussir, je suis en passe d&#8217;atteindre une étape encore plus importante.

  Vous avez perdu.

  A tout ceux par contre qui m&#8217;ont aider dans le même monde, qui ont su voir mes difficultés, qui m&#8217;ont passionner pour les techniques, l&#8217;histoire, le monde qui m&#8217;entoure, a voir plus loin que ma petite personne, permis d&#8217;avoir deux métiers dans les mains :

  Un merci sincère du fond du c&#339;ur a eux.  

  Vous avez gagné.


----------



## mado (28 Janvier 2010)




----------



## Amok (28 Janvier 2010)

Mackie


----------



## Sindanárië (28 Janvier 2010)

macinside a dit:


> A tous les gens de l&#8217;éducation national qui ne m&#8217;ont jamais aidé, jamais su voir ma dyslexie, ceux qui pensait que je n&#8217;arriverai à rien dans la vie, que je finirai chômeur, sans métier dans les mains, sans avenir, un moins que rien. Vous aviez et aurez toujours tord. J&#8217;ai réussis, je vis bien mieux que vous ne vivrez jamais, je ferai plus de chose que vous ne en ferez jamais, et j&#8217;en ai déjà fait beaucoup. Il n&#8217;aura fallut presque 13 ans après vous avoir quitté pour réussir, je suis en passe d&#8217;atteindre une étape encore plus importante.
> 
> Vous avez perdu.
> 
> ...


 ne doutes jamais de toi Mackie... la preuve par tes victoires


----------



## macinside (28 Janvier 2010)

Merci aussi a tous  pour les réactions et les CDB


----------



## freefalling (1 Février 2010)

_X.X.

De notre dernier change écrit, je dois conclure que quand ce n'est pas moi qui viens vers toi, il ne faut pas que je m'attende à un signe de ta part.
Aussi après plus de 10 jours de silence et un mois sans se voir, cela ajouté à mes interrogations insistantes : mieux vaut s'en tenir là.
"Faute de trouver ce que tu recherches", peut-être était-ce déjà clair pour toi depuis un moment. Peu importe.

J'aurais aimé que l'on puisse se voir pour échanger, comme je te le répétais dans mes derniers écrits. Pour te dire. Et pour t'entendre.
Ce sera donc autrement.

J'ai la sensation d'avoir été pour toi une personne exotique, "un profil attachant" comme tu disais, qui t'a plu un temps avant de t'en lasser un peu (par fatigue de la personne, ou parce que sans avenir à long terme).
Mais j'ai appris suffisamment de moi les temps passés ensemble pour ne pas complètement regretter la relation. Je suis juste un peu navré de la tournure qu'ont rapidement pris les choses, du fait que tu te sois toi-même conforté dans ton manque d'ouverture et de curiosité, m'amenant à m'abstenir de ce qui m'habite -et qui fait ce que je suis- sans que cela ne te préoccupe, ne jurant que par la normalisation et l'imperturbabilité de ton quotidien et du pragmatisme en tout.
Cela n'a pas empêché quelques moments plus ou moins complices, mais il me semble perçus de manière tellement opposée que cela en est embarrassant.

Je me souviens d'un des premiers soirs. Tu me disais être étonné que je te sente une part de fragilité, m'affirmant que ce n'était pas un terme qui t'était vraiment approprié.  Aujourd'hui effectivement je dirais que le terme juste est "abîmé" : je te sens manifestement abîmé {mais tout ceci n'est-il pas intrinsèquement lié &#8230; ?}.

C'est avec simplicité et détachement que je t'écris cela, sans animosité. Parce que dans le même temps je te souhaite avec sincérité de trouver ce que tu recherches.
Parce que ce qui arrive n'est que la conséquence d'une fondamentale différence de vies.
Nous n'ignorions pas cela, mais il semble que tu aies très vite préféré voir notre diversité comme un "empêchement de" plutôt qu'une "ouverture vers".

Pour terminer avec tout cela, je souhaite te remercier de ton attention, de ce vendredi 13 là, où les choses ont un peu basculé pour moi.
S'il fallait retenir une image, ce serait celle de toi conduisant, le regard ouvert et éclairé, pour nous rendre à la mer. Moi à tes côtés, caché derrière l'objectif, suspendu à un léger sourire.
Mais une dernière fois encore, je suis désolé que tu ne saches pas lire tout cela sur cette photographie offerte où, m'avais-tu dit impassiblement, "il n'y a rien à dire"&#8230; Alors, ne disons rien.

Prends soin de toi.
_


----------



## Lila (1 Février 2010)

Ma très chère petite,
merci à toi encore une fois.
Tes doutes sont le tombeau de mes certitudes.
comme si on pouvait ignorer que le vent brise les montagnes de son seul souffle.
Tu m'apprends encore une fois que les êtres ne sont pas les miroirs de nos désirs, de nos frustrations, de nos peurs et que chaque vie est plus la promesse d'un renouveau qu'une simple répétition ou une banale imitation.
Je prie, au sens le plus noble, pour que l'amour que tu me permets d'offrir, de t'offrir, ne soit pas une prison.
C'est un nouveau chemin que tu proposes de découvrir ensemble.
Prends ma main, n'aies pas peur, mon pas est sûr. 
Allons voir là-bas ce qu'il y a.


----------



## kisbizz (2 Février 2010)

......


----------



## stephaaanie (3 Février 2010)

Trésor Public, mon ami,

En préambule, admettons que tu sois complice d'une répression assidue des délinquances routières mais note tout de même qu'il est déjà discutable de traquer les automobilistes qui dépassent de quelques kilomètres/heure la vistesse limite. Merci de transmettre à qui de droit en Préfecture.

Admettons par ailleurs que cette même Préfecture, toujours en étroit partenariat avec tes services, contraigne ces p'tits merdeux de délinquants routiers à régler toutes leurs dettes en cours, et en liquide s'il vous plait, quand il leur prend l'idée de changer de véhicule et donc de carte grise.

C'est que je me souviens précisément être passée à l'un de tes guichets y'a de ça une année et des brouettes, afin de me soumettre à tes urgentes exigences. J'en étais resortie délestée de 95 euros, ce qui était contrariant, mais d'un autre côté, j'étais bien soulagée d'avoir appris grâce à cette démarche qu'enfin plus rien ne trainait ! Je n'avais plus de dette au Trésor Public croyais-je. Je changeais d'immatriculation, de véhicule et j'allais pouvoir recommencer à gagner des points de permis au rythme d'un par an. Trop grisant !

Aussi, cher Trésor Public, oui toi là-bas qui me paye chaque mois, voilà que tu m'envoyes une de tes lettres avec des trucs en rouge écrits très gros du genre "malgré les avertissements qui vous ont été adressés (ah oui ? quand ça ?), vous n'avez pas payé les amendes et condamnations pécunières émises à votre encontre. On va donc se servir nous-même sur votre compte en triplant le montant initial. Date de l'infraction : 18 juillet 2007."

Je n'ai rien reçu, jamais. Aucun recours possible, sympa. Pas moyen d'obtenir la photo du délit "c'est trop tard, madame" (super... en revanche il est pas trop tard pour demander les sous...). 

Alors oui, j'avoue, j'ai pêché : j'ai roulé au moins à 113 au lieu de 110. En plus je suis pas rigoureuse alors j'ai pas gardé les références des comdamnations que j'ai payé à votre guichet l'an passé. Ma main à couper que c'est un doublon votre truc, là.
Ou alors au Trésor, vous êtes encore moins rigoureux que moi, et vous êtes capables de rassurer un usager en lui disant "c'est bon, tout est en règle" alors que c'est pas le cas.

Sympa quoi. 

Ah, une dernière chose : si par je ne sais quel passe-droit, tu es capable de trouver les références de tous mes comptes, je pense que ça doit pas être trop dur pour toi de choper mon numéro de téléphone. Un coup de fil parmi tous ces "avertissements" fantômes que tu prétends m'avoir envoyés, ce serait tellement plus cordial.

Mais la cordialité, c'pas ton truc hein, cher Trésor Public.

Une p'tite dame bien gentille dans un de tes bureaux m'a assuré que c'était la dernière. 
Je sais pas mais j'hésite à la croire.

Merci pour tout.

Gros bisous, je t'aime et tout.


----------



## jugnin (3 Février 2010)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Ouin





LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ptain, tout ça pour dire que tu t'es fait niqué as pris un chti radar...
> 
> Bienvenu au club...  :sleep:






Cela dit, j'ai l'impression qu'on devient un brin réac'.


----------



## stephaaanie (3 Février 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Cela dit, j'ai l'impression qu'on devient un brin réac'.



Ah. Merci de m'avoir rappelée au bon souvenir de cette excellente contribution.
Ca soulage un p'tit peu de savoir qu'on est pas seule dans cette galère.

:love:

Réac ? Chais pas. 
Gros galériens dont le défaut principal est l'absence congénitale de rigueur, c'est certain. 

:rateau:


----------



## l'écrieur (5 Février 2010)

Ma D. chérie.

Tu es partie ce matin, au lever du jour, dans un dernier souffle au fond de ce corps diminué, recroquevillé.
Et je n'ai toujours rien préparé.
Sept longues semaines d'une extinction lente, pendant lesquelles ta volonté a parfois faibli devant ton extraordinaire force de constitution. Tu voulais mourir, mais ton cur, lui, ne voulait pas lâcher. Le fourbe.
Lui qui ne t'a jamais trahi, il semblait te faire faux bond, refuser de se plier à ta dernière volonté.
La volonté d'une toute petite bonne femme de quatre-vingt dix sept ans, qui a vu naitre et mourir ce siècle de toutes les expérimentations, de tous les bouleversements.
Je n'ai rien préparé d'autre que moi. Tout est dans les cahiers, là bas, en haut. Ta vie, comme des pages noircies à t'écouter, assis sur un des fauteuils de ton salon, avec un thé et des petits fours.
Ces heures dans le salon, avec le buste de Beethoven posé sur le demi-queue pour seul témoin, c'est un des plus beaux cadeaux que tu m'aie fait. Avec la Bible illustrée par Gustave Doré. Ta bible de païenne qui l'est en connaissance de cause.
J'emmène ma fille, la grande. Elle veut te rendre aussi hommage.
Et chérir ta mémoire. Et réconforter ta fille, que tu as bien éprouvé ces derniers jours.
Elle ne t'en veut pas, elle est soulagée, tout comme nous.
Ma mère. Ta fille. Que tu appelais Madame, depuis tant d'années déjà.


Je ne veux pas dépérir comme toi. De ce que je puise en moi aujourd'hui, je veux construire la force de mettre moi-même fin à mes jours si d'aventure la vie, cette salope, voulait me réserver le même tour. Cette mort lente de l'esprit.
"La mort est une affaire de vivants", disait le vieux Norbert Elias. Il m'a bien aidé, celui-là.


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Avril 2010)

En suivant la route et en profitant du jour, chaque respiration, sourire, rire s'amuse gentiment, l'air de rien, des lettres mortes jamais écrites.


----------



## Lila (7 Avril 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> En suivant la route et en profitant du jour, chaque respiration, sourire, rire s'amuse gentiment, l'air de rien, des lettres mortes jamais écrites.



....:mouais: c'est abscons !!!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Avril 2010)

Lila a dit:


> ....:mouais: c'est abscons !!!!!



Mais j'espère bien !


----------



## Lila (7 Avril 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Mais j'espère bien !



....ben alors c'est con tout court !!!!!!  (tu t'améliores dis moi ?)


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Avril 2010)

Lila a dit:


> ....ben alors c'est con tout court !!!!!!  (tu t'améliores dis moi ?)



Possible...


----------



## Gronounours (7 Avril 2010)

C'que tu peux être con parfois&#8230;

Elle engage la conversation, avec son sourire charmeur.
Tu la dévores littéralement des yeux.

Pourquoi tu n'y es pas retourné lorsque tu t'es dis "invites la à boire un verre" ?


Ne traine pas, retournes y demain !!
Le seule vraie déception sera de ne pas avoir essayé.


----------



## freefalling (8 Avril 2010)

Tu t'es discrètement glissé derrière moi, à me souffler au bord de la nuque les mots amants, les mots qui font rougir. Je n'ai pu me retourner qu'un instant, alors que déjà on m'attrapait le bras pour ailleurs.

La nuit tombait, moi toujours noyé dans cette foule quelque peu guindée. À chaque instant libéré, j'espérais te rejoindre. J'espérais que tu me surprennes. J'espérais te trouver du regard.

Alors qu'une nouvelle vague arrivait, je t'aperçois finalement sur le départ, au seuil de la porte. Tu me vois aussi de loin, soulagé que nos regards aient pu une seconde fois se croiser, de manière tellement plus tendre que si nous nous étions rapprochés. Juste un sourire avant que je ne te laisse t'échapper. Je reste, absolument troublé.

O. , merci de toi.


----------



## Lastrada (3 Mai 2010)

Qu'est-ce qui est pire ?

Le tentateur ? ou le délateur lui-même ?

Dans la délation elle-même, où est le fond ?

Profiter d'une opportunité pour tirer sur une ambulance, enfoncer un type dans la merde, sans raison valable ? ou bien est-ce de le faire pour un prix minable ? ou encore les deux ?


Plutôt crever que de vous absoudre. 

J'espère que vous en chiez tous en affrontant vos gueules dans le miroir chaque matin, en réalisant chaque jour un peu plus, que vous êtes des sous-hommes, et que ce sont nos actes qui nous définissent, et qu'on ne peut pas tout effacer.

Je vous pisse à la raie, bien profond, depuis mon monde.

Je n'oublierai jamais.


----------



## Craquounette (11 Mai 2010)

Dites vous là-haut! Enfin s'il  y a qqu'un, que ce soit là-haut ou ailleurs... 
Serait-il possible que je rentre dans cette église pour autre chose que des enterrements ?!...
 Serait-ce trop demander que de les laisser un peu respirer ? Ils ont le droit à un peu de calme maintenant...
.
.
.
La mort est passée ce soir-là
Pour prendre un gosse de quinze ans
Pour le serrer dans ses grands bras
Et l'étouffer avec sa robe de jacinthes

La mort a couché ce soir-là
Dans un lit d'une belle fille
Pour une étreinte d'une fois
Et n'a laissé que cendre froide et sans parfum

Que tu es impatiente, la mort
On fait le chemin au devant de toi
Il suffisait d'attendre
Que tu es impatiente, la mort
La partie perdue, tu le sais déjà
Tout recommencera

Le soleil sur l'eau
Tu n'y peux rien
L'ombre d'une fleur
Tu n'y peux rien
La joie dans la rue
Les fraises des bois
Un sourire en mai
Tu n'y peux rien

Un valse valse
Tu n'y peux rien
Un bateau qui passe
Tu n'y peux rien
Un oiseau qui chante
L'herbe du fossé
Et la pluie si lasse
Tu n'y peux rien

La mort est revenue ce soir
Avec sa robe d'iris noirs
La mort est revenue chez moi
On a frappé.. Ouvrez la porte... La voilà

Elle brûlait comme une lampe
Dans une nuit près de la mer
Elle brûlait comme un feu rouge
A l'arrière d'un camion sourd sur les chemins

Que tu es impatiente, la mort...​


----------



## l'écrieur (20 Mai 2010)

20 mai.
Il fait beau.
Des fois, ça me prend par bouffées. L'envie de toucher ta barbe. De partager une bière.
De parler.

Des fois, ça me vient par urgence. L'envie de grimper. De poser ma main sur les pierres.

Des fois, c'est juste la possibilité de fermer les yeux.
Prendre mon souffle.
Tailler bien rond la courbe. En petit rayon. Enchaîner, doucement. Un autre virage. Un autre encore. Moitié de couloir. Ne pas s'arrêter, continuer à chanter. Tourner autour de la bosse du cairn. Replonger dans le ruisseau.
Une dernière courbe.
Laisser glisser les planches.
S'arrêter.
Se retourner.
Sur le passé.

Admirer la vue. Le magnifique écrin de ton souvenir.





Te saluer.


----------



## teo (20 Mai 2010)

20 mai.

Combien de fois as-tu oublié mon anniversaire ? 4 jours avant le tien. Pas vraiment grave, mais suivant les moments, c'était difficile à encaisser.

Cela n'a plus aucune importance. Tu aurais eu 67 ans, comme Mom dans un mois et quelques. Une date à oublier, peut-être. 20 mai. Comme le 04 66 83 ** **, ce numéro qui a disparu avec tant de choses, cette maison où je suis presque né, où j'ai passé tant de temps, entre toi et grand-maman. En gros pour simplifier, on en est là, virés par ta femme et accessoirement, par notre demi-sur, qui sera majeure le mois prochain.

Je regrette les buis, les bambous dans le jardin, le vieux chêne, les chaleurs écrasantes de l'été, les parfums de glycine, de chèvrefeuille, les jungles de tes plantations et les kilos de raisins gorgés de sucre qui disparaissaient dans le fouloir, entre autres. Il y en a tellement d'autres.
Les moments passés à t'écouter parler. Tu était bon pour raconter des histoires. Tellement d'histoires...

Cette histoire de ce côté-ci de la famille est si triste. 
Il n'y a plus qu'à écrire cette foutue lettre à l'avocat et on tracera un trait sur tout ça, en gardant quelques souvenirs, abandonnant le futile.

_End_


----------



## da capo (1 Juin 2010)

Aujourd'hui.

Je t'ai vue : moi au feu, toi dans ton auto.
Le feu rouge ne dure jamais assez longtemps mais
ton regard se détourne, puis retrouve le mien.
J'aime&#8230;

J'aime parce que c'est gratuit.
Parce nos sourires ne menent à rien et nous le savons.

Putain de feu vert.
C'était un peu court.

J'aime les yeux clairs et les cheveux sombres.
C'est définitif.

Tu m'as donné l'envie d'abandonner mon auto et oublier mes obligations.

Merci.


----------



## Crespi (3 Juin 2010)

Salut.

Salope.
Lâche.
Hypocrite.
Egoïste.
Menteuse.

Quand je serai grand, je serai serial killer. Pour soustraire tes 7 vies. 

Va te faire souffrir. 

'+


----------



## chandler_jf (4 Juin 2010)

26 octobre 2006. 8h50.  Je n'ai pas la mémoire des dates. 
Comment oublier ce jour, Le jour où je t'ai rencontrée. 

Il y a un avant. La période pendant laquelle tout était sous contrôle, ces années pendant lesquelles je dirigeais ma vie. Jeune. Con. Egoïste. Inconstant. Insouciant. 

Mais voilà ce matin là tu es rentrée dans ma vie, sans y être invitée.
Perte d'illusions et des repères  pour celui qui pensait ne jamais vivre ce moment : cette chaleur qui a envahi mon corps. Le cur s'emballe, ne plus savoir que dire, que faire, que penser. Les idées s'enchaînent, les images défilent. L'esprit prend le contrôle sur le corps. 

A cet instant, notre histoire a commencé. 

Mais l'histoire était bancale, dès le début. Tu avais trop de personnalité, d'autorité.

Un an a vivre la fusion totale. On ne faisait plus qu'un. Les journées passées a n'attendre que l'heure de te retrouver. Plus de soirées. Plus d'amis. Le vide autours de nous, à cause de toi. Cette relation exclusive a été épuisante.

J'ai essayé de reprendre une vie sociale. Mais dès que je m'éloignais tu revenais, maitresse jalouse qui a besoin de posséder sans jamais partager. 

Alors voilà. Depuis un an j'essaye de couper les ponts. Doucement. A force d'efforts quotidiens j'arrive à t'oublier. 

Alors pourquoi quand rien ne semble le présager, tu reviens me hanter. Sur le chemin du travail, au centre commercial ou maintenant alors que je souhaitais juste passer une soirée tranquille.  

Tu es laide, vicieuse .... je te déteste, pour autant je t'ai dans la peau.

Je n'attends que ce moment où tu m'abandonnera, ce jour où tu me rendra ma vie. 

Mais ce soir puisque tu es venue me voir sans être invitée, installe toi à ton aise, je te fais une place avec moi sur le canapé.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2010)

Dis-moi Grande Putain, je ne m'y attendais pas. Tu nous as fait une place dans tes entrailles, une assez jolie place. Je n'irais pas jusqu'à dire que tu nous as totalement acceptés. Mais tes organes ne nous ont pas expulsés. Un bout de ta chair est comme en début de greffe avec la nôtre.
Faut dire que celle-là tu nous la ronges sans cesse. On t'en donnes de ta ration de sueur et de sang. Carnassière, va...

Tu as eu, pour le coup, la reconnaissance du (bas)-ventre.


----------



## Crespi (7 Juin 2010)

T'es belle et tu sens bon.
Tu viens dans mon lit-mes nuits ?
Je te ferai l'amour et on se picotera l'âme.
Après on fumera des joints, nus, au dessus de Paris.

De quoi faire un petit bonheur éphémère.


----------



## Crespi (9 Juin 2010)

Hé toi, la précieuse.
Tu te laisses pas lire easy-easy.
Plus tu me regardes les cailloux, plus j'ai envie de te faire l'amour grand prince. 
Façon la romance. 
Mais pas trop. Après ce sera mielleux et on se perdra dans l'ennui.
Ce sera pas hargneux comme un chêne. Plus saule pleureur mixé à un gingko biloba. 
T'as déjà essayé ? L'ambiance végétal ?

fin bon.
J'ai le Saignant tout animé. C'est malin.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2010)

Cher monsier P. de l'île de Beauté.

Vous avez récement ouvert un fil au bar pour y réclamer le retour d'une pratique aujourd'hui disparue - pratique éventuellement restreinte à votre seul usage.

C'eut put être le point de départ de succulente digression sur le savoir vivre dont vous faites preuve derrière vos apparences pour le moins bourrues et insulaires.

Hélas, trois fois hélas !

Ce fil que vous ouvrites, il se trouve qu'un certain nombre d'andouilles plus ou moins bien intentionnées ne l'ont absolument pas compris (ce qui n'est guère étonnant) et ont cru, non que vous réclamiez l'usage mais bien des cibles pour la pratique dont au sujet de laquelle il est question.

N'est-ce pas formidable ?
Ô incroyable abîme de la psychée humaine !

Je vous prie donc, si jamais l'on accédait à vos volontés en vous rendant ce dont il est question, d'aller illico en frotter le derrière de ces fâcheux histoire de leur apprendre à vivre et à lire avant de poster n'importe quoi.
Vous nous rendriez à tous un incommensurable service.

Votre bien dévoué.
PonkHead.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Juin 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Cher monsier P. de l'île de Beauté.
> 
> Vous avez récement ouvert un fil au bar pour y réclamer le retour d'une pratique aujourd'hui disparue - pratique éventuellement restreinte à votre seul usage.
> 
> ...



Très cher Monsieur P. from Paris

Je viens de découvrir avec un plaisir non feint votre missive, que j'ai lue avec une attention toute particulière.

Vous faites preuve d'une clairvoyance qui me comble d'aise, et ce n'est d'ailleurs pas la première fois, au demeurant ;  et vous avez parfaitement intégré les raisons qui m'ont animé lors de l'ouverture du fil sus-cité.
Vous devez désormais vous douter que bien qu'étant un apôtre dévot de la non-violence, je puisse concevoir que les massages à la batte de base ball et le détartrage dentaire à la trooper paraboot constituent encore de bien bonnes friandises pour des jeanfoutres que vous avez, j'en suis persuadé, aussi bien listés que moi.
Vous remarquerez d'ailleurs que je m'abstiens désormais d'une quelconque prose dans ce cloaque, préférant me draper dans un mépris que d'aucuns se plaisent à prendre parfois pour de l'aigreur chronique ; les sots...

Bien à vous également,


P.


----------



## Lastrada (23 Juillet 2010)

Ami, tu m'as fait très mal.

Bon ok, ok nous ne sommes pas amis. Ca va, lâche moi.

Il y a de cela quatre semaines, tout allait très bien, les nouvelles étaient encourageantes. Tu penses bien que optimistes lâches comme nous sommes, on s'est forgé l'histoire qui nous intéressait.

Puis hier, tu nous mets une grande claque dans nos faces.

D'un coup d'un seul, tous nos problèmes deviennent ridicules, "débiles" est le mot approprié.

Et on se retrouve comme des baleines échouées. On cherche notre air. Et on croule sous le poids de la nouvelle.


Au passage, nous sommes confortés dans nos opinions sur la médiocrité de certains. Magnifiques d'indifférence. Et le mépris qui monte quand même,  non jugulable, malgré l'habitude, qu'on ne prend finalement jamais. Mais bon ceux là comptent moins que moins que rien.

Et la surprise de constater que ça dure. Ca ne passe pas. Faut des épaules, hein, aussi de notre côté. Figure-toi.

Et bien sûr, on te propose d'en parler aux autres; juste histoire de s'assurer qu'ils ne te crachent pas leur pitié à la gueule. La double peine. Disons plutôt une peine sur la surpeine.



Oui oui je trouve le moyen de me plaindre, que tu m'obliges à aller voir certains que j'aime profondément (les justes) pour les préparer, et d'autres aussi qui peuvent crever  , et d'autres enfin que je méprise, mais ce qui est dit doit être fait. Pour leur infliger la vérité crue, et non sollicitée. Et bien je vais te dire, ça fait tout drôle de voir les larmes monter aux yeux des cons. Ca les rend moins cons. Disons,... humains. Et tu te rends comptes que tout le monde une majorité connaît un cancéreux. Et c'est là où ça devient encore plus malsain. Tu ravives la douleur de ces gens-là. Ils t'oublient juste au passage. Toi qui héberges une maladie "orpheline". J'adore ce terme. C'est sympathique un orphelin. Mais alors une orpheline. Là c'est l'érection garantie.

Le hasard est donc bien aveugle. Et Dieu dieu un concept pour faibles, en manque de spiritualité.

Bon. 

Soyons clairs, ok, si on tu pars battu, tu  on l'a dans le cul. Le fighting spirit a fait ses preuves maintes fois. Donc. 

Je peux t'aider, et je me raccroche à ça. Je peux agir, en t'évitant au moins partiellement la bêtise cruelle des idiots communs. Merci pour cette branche.

Pour le reste, tu as mon numéro.

Try me.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2010)

Mamouchka,

t'aurai du me fabriquer quand t'es née.
Pour vivre le rock, tété au sein la mescaline, fouiller dans des caisses chez vingt sept disquaires, toucher des diamants, renifler des sillons et sentir tout ces crépitements dans la nuque. 

T'aurai du m'empêcher de voir ça maintenant, avec le goût du passé et ce woodstock consommé.
De la conserve.
Les produits frais c'est tellement plus mieux.

Pi se trimballer en BSA un stick aux lèvres en enroulant dans Paris.
Faire l'amour à une hippie sous acide au milieu de tentures de goa.
Sentir le révélateur dans les bronches au milieu d'une salle de bain rougeoyantes.
Toussa

Tant pis.
On va être obligé de faire mieux.


----------



## Holmes (11 Août 2010)

La nature est quand même bien faite, non ? Je ne peux pas et quelque part, cest tant mieux. Je ne dis pas ça pour me rassurer, pour me faire une raison, cest chose faite. Non. Je constate. Je mets les choses à plat. Jessaie de voir la réalité de plein fouet. Lautre soir, elle ma crevé les yeux et hier après-midi aussi. Je ne sais que faire, que dire quand je me retrouve avec eux. Pour tout le monde, cela a lair si naturel mais pour moi ! Mon dieu !
Hier, jai entendu une expression qui ma parlé « Une erreur de casting » ! Et bien voilà, si javais pu en avoir, voilà ce que cela aurait été : une erreur de casting ! Je les aurais perdu dans le supermarché ou au square, je naurais pu leur raconter des histoires, entrer dans leur monde imaginaire, comprendre leurs pleurs. « Psychologiquement inapte à » Voilà le tampon que lon devrait mettre sur mon passeport. Et franchement, quel enfant maurait voulu comme parent ?!


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Août 2010)

:rose::rateau::style::rateau::rose:​


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Août 2010)

Chère Vie,

Cela fait longtemps que tu coules dans nos veines, nous sommes habitués, sereins, attachés à ce que tu es, à ce que tu fais, à la façon dont tu nous touches, nous modèles. Chacun tient à toi au point d'avoir parfois le sentiment injustifié qu'il lui faut avancer sur la pointe des pieds, s'interroger sur son pouvoir de  questionner, sur sa réelle envie d'entendre des réponses, sur la nécessité de dire, de faire ou d'exprimer. Il ne s'agit pas de peur mais simplement d'une envie irrépressible de continuer à glisser à ta surface, de t'effleurer, de garder un équilibre, de te garder telle que tu es, longtemps et pour une éternité que nous n'avons pas.

Bien à toi.

L'animalité.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Août 2010)

Très chers Amis Français,

Aux hasards d'une recherche généalogique menée de main de maître par un petit-cousin féru d'histoires (l'histoire en général, et l'histoire de la famille en particulier), j'ai eu la surprise d'apprendre qu'un de mes ancêtres avait combattu les français le 11 juillet 1302 lors de la fameuse bataille des "Eperons d'Or" qui s'est déroulée dans les environs de Kortrijk en Flandre Occidentale...

Lors de cette bataille, la majorité des chevaliers français avaient été sauvagement occis, tout enlisés qu'ils étaient dans les marais du voisinage...

Mon ancêtre avait participé à la récupération des éperons sur les cadavres de vos pauvres compatriotes (d'où le nom de la bataille...) - ces éperons ont décorés les murs de l'église de Kortrijk durant des années avant de vous être restitués au nom de l'amitié entre nos deux nations...

L'objet de cette lettre : vous demander pardon au nom de mon ancêtre pour avoir explosé peut être certains des vôtres, et ce afin qu'il puisse reposer en paix pour le reste de l'éternité.

Merci d'avance pour votre pardon et votre compassion !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Août 2010)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> L'objet de cette lettre : vous demander pardon au nom de mon ancêtre pour avoir explosé peut être certains des vôtres, et ce afin qu'il puisse reposer en paix pour le reste de l'éternité.
> 
> Merci d'avance pour votre pardon et votre compassion !



Perso, moi je t'en veux pas...
Sachant les Franchouillards assez enclins, par tradition, à débarquer un peu partout sans être invités, pour casser les burnes comme des hordes de malpolis, ils avaient sûrement du énerver ton pépé et ses potes, qui ont eu alors bien raison de leur gifler les dents et de leur fendre la courge  :love:


----------



## Lila (20 Août 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Perso, moi je t'en veux pas...
> Sachant les Franchouillards assez enclins, par tradition, à débarquer un peu partout sans être invités, pour casser les burnes comme des hordes de malpolis, ils avaient sûrement du énerver ton pépé et ses potes, qui ont eu alors bien raison de leur gifler les dents et de leur fendre la courge  :love:



...en tout cas c'est des hommes de goût...c'est plus classe de décorer les églises avec les éperons des vaincus qu'avec leurs burnes...pi ça tientt plus longtemps   ...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2010)

Lila a dit:


> ...en tout cas c'est des hommes de goût...c'est plus classe de décorer les églises avec les éperons des vaincus qu'avec leurs burnes...pi ça tientt plus longtemps   ...


 
Hum,
Il paraît que les moines du coin s'en sont fait des robes de burnes...
Il paraît.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2010)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> L'objet de cette lettre : vous demander pardon au nom de mon ancêtre pour avoir explosé peut être certains des vôtres, et ce afin qu'il puisse reposer en paix pour le reste de l'éternité.


En 1302, je n'étais pas Français.


----------



## Amok (23 Août 2010)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> L'objet de cette lettre : vous demander pardon au nom de mon ancêtre



Tu n'as pas à t'excuser. Depuis 1515 nous considérons toutes les suissesses comme des prises de guerre et nous ne nous en excusons pas. Il faut dire qu'en général elles sont ravies de collaborer avec l'ennemi.
Une publicité pour le TGV indiquait d'ailleurs dans les gares hélvètes comment aller trahir (pour le prix d'un billet) en moins de 3 heures.
:rateau:
Il va sans dire que c'est également valable pour les Suisses : un modérateur dont je tairais le nom (mais dont le pseudo commence par W) a pris pour habitude, a chaque AES, de se déshabiller au cours du repas et de crier : "_tous sur moi, pour la France !_".


----------



## WebOliver (23 Août 2010)

Un Ricola, un doigt. Une file d'attente à n'en plus finir.

Tout ça pour ça.



Amok a dit:


> Il va sans dire que c'est également valable pour les Suisses : un modérateur dont je tairais le nom (mais dont le pseudo commence par W) a pris pour habitude, a chaque AES, de se déshabiller au cours du repas et de crier : "_tous sur moi, pour la France !_".



C'est encore une fois, hélas, vrai.


----------



## Crespi (24 Août 2010)

Finalement, tu m'emmerdes.
T'es juste bien brave et gentille.
Je t'ai pas dit la vérité. T'es trop fragile.
Non. Je préfère te virer pour en caresser une autre plus fun, plus futile et légère. 
Avec des grammes dans le nez, de l'afghan sous les ongles, la peau bronzée et les yeux bleus.

Toi tu mérites du stable. Un mec, un vrai, avec votre case ikea, 4 ou 5 crédits, 1h de consultation par semaine avec un mec tout aussi moelleux de la tête que toi, le coït mensuel de 5 minutes, un jardinet, le répondeur qui tue et des gosses propres.
Je suis juste bon à t'offrir mon égoïsme et mes rêves à la con.
Ça se partage pas.

Je t'aime bien quand même. Mais non. C'est pas possible.
La jolie poule que j'ai mis dans mon lit les autres nuits, ça change rien à notre histoire. Je t'aurai quand même dit salut. Elle était juste là pour accélérer la brocante de coeur.

C'est Dallas toutes ces conneries. 
Bon courage.


----------



## Gronounours (1 Septembre 2010)

Hey ducon,

Que tu n'es pas de couilles est une chose.
Que tu sois malhonnête en est une autre.

Mais ne tente pas de retourner la situation parce que la chouette fille que t'as mis en cloque, qui t'aime éperdument alors qu'elle ne devrait vraiment pas, t'as chopé en train de te faire ton plan cul, qui elle non plus ne savait pas.

Si je trouve ton comportement carrément révulsant, j'ai toujours fermé ma gueule, même si ça me démange. Pas contre toi, juste pour elles. Même quand l'une d'elles me confie avoir des doutes.

Toi je te méprise, et que tu te sois fait choper, n'est que ton problème.

Tu m'accuses parce que je connais chacune de tes 2 nanas ? Que j'en suis même plutôt proche.
Et alors ? On est pas tous des enculés comme toi.

J'espère pour toi que l'on ne se recroisera pas de si tôt. Parce que tu sauras ce que je pense au plus profond de moi de ton comportement, et d'affirmer des choses totalement fausses à mon propos.

Je ne suis pas en colère, plutôt animé d'une fureur froide.

Et assume d'être une salope.


----------



## Craquounette (2 Septembre 2010)

Monsieur le syndic,

Je me permets de vous transmettre cette bafouille car je suis certaine de ne pas être la seule habitante de votre charmante et ô combien agréable ville à être confrontée au petit souci que je vais vous expliquer.

Voyez-vous Monsieur, j'essaie de pratiquer de manière plus ou moins régulière un peu
de sport. Depuis qques mois, je me suis mise à la course à pied. Habitant au centre ville, je parcours donc les rues pentues de votre fief. De temps en temps, je m'aventure dans les parcs. Et oui! L'appel de l'herbe verte, des allées fleuries, de l'ombre des grands arbres est fort et je ne peux que rarement y résister. Apparemment, je ne suis pas la seule à avoir cette petite faiblesse. Quelle que soit l'heure à laquelle je m'y rends (et j'ai testé toutes les heures possibles, je crois), je croise de gentilles dames avec leur fidèle compagnon à 4 pattes. Il y a toute sorte de femmes : la grisonnante, l'italienne, la bedonnante, celle avec une canne, celle qui a toujours un chignon, la grand-maman avec son petit-fils etc... Elles ont, malgré tout, un point commun : leur chien qu'elle chérisse plus que tout et qu'en aucun cas elles attacheraient à une laisse malgré les superbes panneaux "Laisse obligatoire"! Ces ménagères sont de parfaites hors-la-loi! Ce n'est pas le fait que vos parcs sooient envahis des hordes de "hors-la-loi sexagénaires" qui me dérange soyons franche, mais plutôt le fait que leurs chiens adorés se baladent librement. 

Je doute que vous ayez déjà courru devant un chien Monsieur le syndic alors je vais vous expliquer ce qu'il se passe dans ce genre de situation. Un jogger court de sa foulée plus ou moins rapide, il passe à proximité (et oui! aucun besoin de passer juste à côté de lui) d'un chien (10 fois/10, d'un petit chien). Le canin alléché par ces mollets musclés à portée de machoires, ne résiste pas à la tentation d'y planter ses
crocs... Le jogger n'appréciant que moyennement la chose, lui assène un coup de pied dans l'arrière-train, ce qui ne plaît que très rarement aux dames précitées ci-dessus. En découlent des mots pas toujours très sympathique ni plaisant, les décibels montent. Le calme disparaît dans vos parcs.

Afin donc, de préserver la quiétude de votre cité, je vous propose d'interdire les chiens de moins de 10kilo! Offrez un peu de travail au vétérinaire cantonal : hop quelques euthanasies! La ville sera libérée de ce fléau, les jogger pourront courir tranquillement, les trottoirs ne seront plus envahis de crottes, les parcs seront à nouveau calme! Et pour satisfaire ces mami, offrez-leur un chat!

Ne me remerciez pas de cette proposition, c'était tout naturel!



Une joggeuse mordue.​


----------



## Lila (3 Septembre 2010)

....ce devait être un chien français pour aimer les cuisses de grenouille !!!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Septembre 2010)

Cher Monsieur Hortefeux,

C'est d'une plume indignée que je tiens à porter à votre connaissance les agissements indignes d'un individu, que je soupçonne de surcroît d'appartenir à la communauté des gens du voyage.
Figurez-vous que des amis et moi même, engagés de manière militante dans une initiative citoyenne visant à porter sur la place publique de justes revendications, comme le permet notre bien aimée constitution, avons été victimes récemment de menaces, à peine voilées, de castration brutale de la part du dénommé Nephou, (vous avouerez déjà que les consonances de ce patronyme sont propres à éveiller les doutes quant à ses origines, que personnellement je crois pouvoir situer dans les régions les plus reculées de la roumanie...)
Son nomadisme n'est quant à lui plus à prouver. Présent de courtes périodes au sein de notre chère communauté, il disparait subitement des semaines entières (on est en droit de se demander pourquoi... Si ce n'est que pour se livrer à des activités plus que probablement coupables en d'autres lieux), pour réapparaitre ensuite tout aussi subitement, bouffi d'insupportable arrogance, empli de froide violence, pour se laisser aller aux menaces sus-citées.
Sommes nous encore dans les limites du supportable ? Je vous le demande, confiant en votre réponse.
Allez-vous tolérer cette atteinte à notre sécurité, à notre intégrité physique, à nos droits les plus justes et fondamentaux ?
Sans excessive outrecuidance je me permettrais bien de vous conseiller une énergique reconduite à la frontière (je parle de celle de notre système solaire, de préférence) de ce dangereux sociopathe, mais connaissant l'opiniâtreté de votre action en faveur de la sécurité et de la quiétude de nos concitoyens, de vos convictions, je m'abstiens et reste serein face à votre décision.

Bien à vous,

P.


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Septembre 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Cher Monsieur Hortefeux,
> 
> Sans excessive outrecuidance je me permettrais bien de vous conseiller une énergique reconduite à la frontière (je parle de celle de notre système solaire, de préférence) de ce dangereux sociopathe, mais connaissant l'opiniâtreté de votre action en faveur de la sécurité et de la quiétude de nos concitoyens, de vos convictions, je m'abstiens et reste serein face à votre décision.
> 
> ...



avec les 300


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Septembre 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> avec les 300



Nan nan nan... Un cageot d'oursins pour se gratter :style:


----------



## Lastrada (15 Octobre 2010)

Il faut que j'arrête.
Il faut que j'arrête.
Il faut que j'arrête. 


Il faut que j'arrête de suspecter le pire. Toujours.

En particulier de toi que j'Aime.

Tu sais. Non. Là tu ne peux pas.

Alors je vais te l'écrire. Des fois, c'est pas...évident; De voir ton visage, ta souffrance. Réélle. Tous les jours. Sur ta bouille d'enfant.

Alors, je te crois. Tu m'as vraiment demandé de venir.

Je ne sais pas pourquoi. Pour aller moins mal. C'est sûr. Je te crois. Je te dois au moins ça.

Et ça me touche. Ca fait mouche.


Maintenant.

Sista.


----------



## Crespi (23 Octobre 2010)

Je te voudrais comme une Hannah Muray.
Anorexique.
La stérilité du corps, la peau sur les os, la vérité en chair, sans mensonges.
On pourrai se promener à 4h du mat' toutes les nuits.
Découvrir ensemble.

Je te voudrais animé mais pas trop.
Ce qu'il faut pour s'envoler. Pas trop pour s'essouffler.
Tu serai magique. Comme la rosée sur un coquelicot.
Comme tes mains sur mon coeur.
Tes yeux dans l'antre de ma vie.
Avec toi, j'arrêterai d'être ennuyeux. Je deviendrais grand et chevelu.

On ferai l'amour partout sur Terre.
On s'embrasserait alcoolisé. 
T'aurai de l'esprit. Une personnalité.
On pourrait se taper des traits dans des chiottes asiat.
Tu dirais jamais non pour danser.
On serai le duo gagnant.

T'es où ?


----------



## Holmes (24 Octobre 2010)

Deux semaines d'insomnie
Des nuits "poubelle"
Réalité, Rêve
Présent, Passé
Tout se mélange
Formant un grand fouillis

Fantôme disparaît!
Laisse-moi dormir

Page blanche​


----------



## da capo (26 Octobre 2010)

putain 20 ans.


----------



## Lastrada (17 Novembre 2010)

Il faut que je note ce que je ressens. Eventuellement pour le partager. One way or another.


Pour la première fois, je comprends que tous ceux que j'ai consommé en majorité jusqu'à présent, n'étaient que des sous-produits.


D'abord un nez. Simple. Simple et complexe après tout. 


Et un nez sur un sauvignon, de Loire. Je ne savais pas que "ça" existait.


Un sauvignon.


Qui te propulse dans un univers de luxe et de simplicité. 


Puis les lèvres.


Douces.


C'est un petit peu comme poser tes lèvres sur ton idéal féminin.




La première image qui me vient ... (restera pour moi tout seul parce qu'elle est un peu cheap).




Puis les notes successives, sur tes papilles, jusque dans ta gorge.


Et les arômes successifs qui repassent par le nez.. Jusqu'au cerveau sans épargner le palpitant.


Non de !


Et tu veux que ça recommence, mais on fait durer. Pas tout tout de suite. 


Le temps joue pour toi.


Je ne peux pas imaginer un seul instant que le plus néophyte parmi les néophytes ne puisse ressentir et reconnaître le plaisir en rencontrant ce subtil et évident équilibre.


Et se rendre accessible à tous,  c'est un talent, trop rare indice de Classe. L'authentique Classe, celle qui impose d'elle-même le conscensus universel. Celle qui unifie. Celle qui fédère. Celle qu'on respecte. Celle dont on se souvient. Longtemps. Après.



M. Daguenau : vous êtes un virtuose. En particulier en 2006. Soyez-en ici reconnu.


Et vous aussi mes amis, pour ce cadeau somptueux.


Je jure que je nous réunirai pour que nous vivions ensemble cette expérience.


Ensemble.


!!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2010)

Mouais. Ca manque de tonalité, tout ça. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h35 ----------

Sérieusement ! 
C'est comme si tu parlais d'une partition :
où tu causes du rythme sans parler des notes.
C'est con !


----------



## WebOliver (7 Décembre 2010)

Chère régie,

Une personne - au demeurant bien peu originale - a disposé moultes guirlandes, étoiles et banderoles qui dégoulinent dans les couloirs et ascenceurs de l'immeuble où je loue un de vos appartements. Par conséquent, je viens là vous demander une réduction de loyer de quelques centaines de francs pour le mois de décembre, pour la gêne et le préjudice visuels commis.

De plus, je ne pense pas habiter dans une crèche de Noël et mes voisins ne s'appellent ni Marie ni Joseph et ne sont encore moins ni buf ni âne.

Et je ne suis pas Jésus (sans déconner).

Il va de soi que je réitérerai ma demande pour les Fêtes de Pâques si d'aventure je devais croiser des lapins dans les couloirs.

Merci d'avance pour votre compréhension.


----------



## alèm (1 Janvier 2011)

si vous m'aviez dit que je serais mort quelques années&#8230;


----------



## teo (1 Janvier 2011)

:afraid: ooOOops ! he did it again !


----------



## joanes (1 Janvier 2011)

Il revient, il est pas content, ça va saigner    :love::love:


----------



## Craquounette (12 Janvier 2011)

Messieurs, j&#8217;ai honte pour vous ! Vous rendez-vous compte de ce que vous voulez faire ?! Je ne crois pas vraiment que vous mesurez l&#8217;impact de votre décision, du moins je l&#8217;espère. Toucher au dernier endroit où les enfants sans-papier sont protégés : l&#8217;école&#8230; Et oui, un enfant clandestin va en classe, y reçoit une instruction, apprend à lire et à écrire, sans avoir peur de voir débarquer dans son école la Police. N&#8217;en vous déplaise ! Si je ne fais erreur, le droit à l&#8217;éducation est inscrit dans « Les droits de l&#8217;enfant » et c&#8217;est la moindre des choses ! Jusqu&#8217;à maintenant, la police des étrangers ne va pas faire la chasse aux sans-papier dans les écoles. Jusqu&#8217;à maintenant, c&#8217;est un endroit protégé. Jusqu&#8217;à maintenant&#8230;mais vous voulez changer cela, Vous la classe bien-pensante ! Ne trouvez-vous pas qu&#8217;il y a suffisamment d&#8217;autres endroits où chercher ces personnes que vous voulez renvoyer dans leur pays ? Il y a suffisamment d&#8217;aberrations dans le système suisse pour que vous puissiez y trouver une faille ailleurs qu&#8217;à l&#8217;école publique !
J'espère que "Au revoir les enfants" restera un titre de film, uniquement...


----------



## Romuald (14 Janvier 2011)

Cher manageurs

Vous qui vous gargarisez d'anglicismes tels que _task-force, conf-call, win-win_ et autres, qui ne sont que foutaises tant qu'on ne met pas les moyens humains et la durée derrière,
Vous qui débarquez à 12 dans le bureau ou par mail et/ou téléphone interposé au moindre incident et voulez une explication immédiate, une solution idem, et un rapport circonstancié _ASAP_, alors qu'on est déjà en train tout à la fois d'essayer de limiter la casse, comprendre le pourquoi du comment et redémarrer le bouzin,
Vous qui déclarez hyper-urgent-à-traiter-dans-la-minute le dernier truc remonté par une tête pensante (manageur-marketing-consultant, rayez la mention inutile), lequel truc le deviendra beaucoup moins - urgent, s'entend - dès le lendemain ou au mieux le mois suivant parce qu'un autre truc aura pris ce statut,
Vous qui, conséquence des deux points qui précèdent, vous plaignez du manque de travail de fond de vos effectifs internes, mais les divisez par quatre sans penser que les sous-traitants, même les plus aguerris, doivent être formés à l'entreprise (et en général sont affectés ailleurs quand ils sont pleinement opérationnels), ce qui grève encore un peu plus le temps que vos employés peuvent pourraient consacrer à ce même travail de fond,
Vous qui ne jurez que par les audits qui vous caressent dans le sens du poil et les powerpoints© remplis de camemberts et de graphiques pleins de couleurs, mais ne tenez aucun compte des conseils et recommandations des techniciens de base directement au contact,
Vous qui commencez à envisager de tester la solution (préventive alors, mais curative aujourd'hui) qu'on vous propose depuis 6 mois parce que ça fait deux fois de suite à quelques jours d'intervalles que le système part en vrille,
Vous qui ne pouvez que constater que le test est positif, mais hésitez encore à entériner définitivement le truc parce "qu'on ne sait jamais" - de toutes façons on ne sait jamais, l'informatique n'est pas une science exacte -,
Vous qui, plus généralement, attendez d'être dans le mur selon le principe, fort respectable au demeurant mais inapplicable en l'état parce que tout évolue autour, du 'on ne touche pas au machin tant que ça marche',
Vous qui ne connaissez rien ou peu s'en faut à la technique, ce que je ne saurai vous reprocher car ce n'est pas votre boulot, mais n'écoutez pas ni ne faites confiance à ceux dont c'est le travail,
Vous qui confondez 'Il ne fait que ça' et 'Il n'y a que lui qui s'occupe de ça',

Vous dont je sais que de toutes façons vous ne changerez pas, 

Je ne vous salue pas.


----------



## Holmes (31 Janvier 2011)

Passer de lautre côté du miroir, ne plus être loiseau de mauvaise augure qui annonce les mauvaises nouvelles mais le patient de lautre côté du bureau
Ne plus porter la blouse blanche mais la voir en face de soi
Etre le dossier 0511 158 qui passe entre les mains des médecins
Etre le cas du prochain colloque
Traitement normal ou protocole de recherche ?
Greffe ? Compatibilité ? Donneur vivant ou post mortem ?
Certains jours, la vie est subitement beaucoup moins belle.


----------



## Lila (11 Février 2011)

Toi
je sais que tu sais. Tu sais que je sais.
Tu sais que nous ne serons plus ensemble. Un jour.
Ce n'est pas une question de temps. De combien de temps. De trop de temps ou de pas assez. Juste une question de moment. 
Quand ? je ne sais pas. mais je le sais.
Ce n'est pas une question de qui. ça sera juste nous deux. Puis plus.
Ce n'est pas une question de pourquoi. Chacun aura les siens, contraires et justes.
Où ? Sûrement là, pas très loin d'ici, ou ici même, en plein milieu de nous-même.
Comment ? Comme tous les autres, sans surprise, sans rien de nouveau ou d'inconnu.
Et puis...

Et puis nous passerons, par là et par ailleurs, toujours ensemble mais plus de près,  à jamais ensemble de loin, pour toujours.

Mais pas d'adieu ! Ce n'est pas le moment.


----------



## Holmes (31 Mars 2011)

A gauche ? A droite ? Tout droit ?
Aucun doute, je ne sais plus où aller. Sensation de vide absolu.
Comment savoir que faire alors que la destination a mystérieusement disparu de ma mémoire.
D'ailleurs, d'où ai-je débuté ma promenade ?
Errer... Ne pas montrer la peur qui m'habite.

Sacrée mémoire! Evite de me faire des tours pareils. Remets tes synapses dans le bon sens.
Juste encore quelques années. S'il te plaît.
C'est trop tôt.


----------



## patlek (31 Mars 2011)

J' en reste sans voie...


----------



## teo (4 Avril 2011)

Un jour.
Un jour je cracherai à la gueule cette petite étude de notaire de province, ses petites hypocrisies, ses petits arrangements nauséabonds, cette lâcheté de petits notables, toute racornie de copinage au fil des générations. Avec copie à leur Conseil de l'Ordre, histoire que sa fin de carrière lui gratte un peu là où ça fait mal.

Un jour je te cracherai à la gueule tes mensonges, ta folie, ta bêtise. Tu as fait du mal et tu continues, j'en ai encore entendu parler par la bande, la semaine dernière.
Tu es une garce, malade de la tête, amère et fielleuse. Tu as fais du mal à C., à M., à É., à A., à mon frère et à sa famille. Et à moi. Et surtout à papa, ce n'est pas pour rien qu'il m'a dit, sur son lit d'hôpital, après son double pontage, trois semaines après ton retour en Allemagne, que tu lui avais brisé le c&#339;ur. Au propre et au figuré. Puis tu es revenue, tu l'as fait chanter (c'est eux ou elle) et tu l'as achevé. Quelque part.

Je ne veux pas ta mort, je ne te la souhaite pas, je ne t'ai tué que dans mes cauchemars (et je m'en serai bien passé&#8230 mais surtout je n'aimerai pas que ma demi-s&#339;ur se retrouve seule. Pas tout de suite, il lui faut du temps. Tu es une garce, une sacré garce, pas de quartier, tu vas payer et tu vas payer maintenant. Quitte à ce que tu sombres dans cette grande maison maintenant bien morte qui a toujours apporté plus de malheurs que de bonheurs.


----------



## alèm (8 Mai 2011)

Franchement, ya un moment faut arrêter&#8230;

Faut penser à revenir maintenant.

enfin, c'est ce que j'en dis&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2011)

En recevant un tel papier, l'envie d'y répondre disparait d'entrée, cela restera une lettre morte. :love:


----------



## teo (9 Mai 2011)

J'ai rêvé de toi cette nuit.
Ce n'était pas le moment de parler. Il y avait trop de choses à faire. Tu ne me regardais pas.
Tu étais aussi réel que sur la balançoire au milieu des vignes.

Take care.


----------



## aCLR (1 Juillet 2011)

Tu es en train de dépasser les bornes des limites (pour reprendre une expression que tu aimes)
Attention au retour de boomerang (vu que tu es plutôt astigmate)

Ce n'est pas faute de t'avoir prévenu&#8230;


----------



## Holmes (5 Juillet 2011)

Repartir à zéro, faire table rase
Pourquoi pas là-bas ?
Ne pas revenir, se perdre, recommencer
Changer de terre, changer d'air
Laisser les souvenirs ici
S'en créer de nouveaux là-bas

Qu'en penses-tu ?


----------



## da capo (23 Août 2011)

je vous vois passer, parfois, devant vos fenêtres.
à cette distance, je ne saurais reconnaitre un homme d'une femme.

mais vous, que pensez-vous depuis cette tour ? cette tour que je rêve détruite ; seule verrue dans mon panorama.
que pensez-vous ?

regardez-vous seulement dans ma direction ?
ma cabane vous fait-elle seulement envie ?


----------



## akegata (26 Octobre 2011)

À L.


Je tai rencontré il y a de ça 16 ans. Nous étions adolescents et je faisais ma rentrée dans létablissement que tu fréquentais depuis plusieurs années. Dès que je tai vu, tu mas plu, tu avais lallure dun mauvais garçon... On cest retrouvé dans la même classe et jai appris à te connaître. On était tous là réunit par la même passion des chevaux. On passait tout notre temps entre les chevaux, les stages, les études et la piscine. On est devenu amis et je te servais même d'alibi avec ta petite amie K. pour que votre histoire reste secrète pendant un an... Mais voilà, moi je taimais en secret tout ce temps, et tu nen à jamais rien su. Puis on a entamé notre dernière année, tu tes séparé de K. mais on est tous restés amis... On passait tout notre temps ensemble et je taimais de plus en plus. Cette dernière année cest déroulée entre fou-rires et travail, on voulait tous réussir. Puis en fin dannée, alors que je ne my attendais pas tu mas embrassé et cétait merveilleux. On allait commencer une belle histoire, cest ce que je croyais. On ne cest pas beaucoup vu à cause des examens mais je me souviendrais toujours du bar... Jétais heureuse et je pensais comme toute ado que ça durerai toujours, mais voilà la vie ne prend pas toujours le chemin quon aimerait quelle suive... Les amis, K. et moi on avait convenu de faire un séjour chez toi pour pouvoir passer notre dernière épreuve dexamen, tu habitais à coté. On allait tous venir de manière différente, K. et moi allions venir en train avec deux autres filles. Vous êtes venus à deux voitures nous chercher à la gare, jétais surexcitée. Comme il ny avait que 3 place dans ta voiture, on à décider entre nous de qui montrait où, tu te doute bien que je naurais voulu monter dans aucune autre voiture que la tienne et que K. non plus. On est montées toutes les deux à larrière sans nos ceintures... Moins dun kilomètre à parcourir, dans une ligne droite, à quoi elles nous auraient servies ? Nous voilà partis dans la joie et la bonne humeur, insouciants comme des ados... Malheureusement la joie fut de courte durée, il y eu laccident. Si rapide, pourtant, tout semblait tourner au ralentit. Les secondes duraient des heures. Notre voiture est partie dans le décor.  K. si menue, cest faite éjecter. Ce jour là jai perdue ma meilleure amie, K., morte sur le coups daprès ce quon ma dit plus tard. Je tai vu essayer vainement de la ranimer alors que jétais coincée dans la voiture. À lavant vous navez rien eu ou presque et je suis heureuse quil ny est pas eu plus de victimes. Deux cest bien assez, car j'ai été sérieusement blessée dans cet accident. Je suis restée longtemps à l'hôpital, tu my a rendu visite une fois avec nos amis, je sentais ton sentiment de culpabilité vis à vis de moi et de K. dans tes yeux . Plus que la douleur physique, cest lui qui me faisait mal. Ni moi ni personne ne ten a jamais voulu, cétait un concours de circonstance tragique... Tout le monde te répétait que tu naurais rien pu faire pour empêcher ça mais je sais que ça ne te soulageais pas. Jaurais voulu faire tellement plus pour toi, tenlever une partie de ton fardeau, soulager ta peine... Je ne tai revu quune fois après ça, et je nai pas pu te parler. Jaimerais tant de revoir, avoir de tes nouvelles. Savoir si ton cur est un peu moins lourd à présent que le temps a passé. Un jour peut être que nous nous retrouverons et que nous parlerons enfin...

A.


----------



## djio101 (29 Octobre 2011)

Argh...!


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Octobre 2011)

«Faut-il qu'un homme soit tombé bas pour se croire heureux.»


----------



## jpultra (31 Octobre 2011)

akegata a dit:


> Je ne tai revu quune fois après ça, et je nai pas pu te parler. Jaimerais tant de revoir, avoir de tes nouvelles. Savoir si ton cur est un peu moins lourd à présent que le temps a passé. Un jour peut être que nous nous retrouverons et que nous parlerons enfin...



Très belle histoire que tu nous partages akegata...
Va savoir pourquoi, un jour, une nuit nous propulse en un instant face à une réalité tragique...
Manque de chance ou simplement destinée, on devra bien laffronter et faire face à cette douleur vive, incurable, pour quun jour peut-être, on puisse continuer à vivre...
Sinon la vie risquerait de séclipser rapidement et cela serait dommage...
Un jour, je te le souhaite, tu retrouveras celui...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Novembre 2011)

Juste un petit mot pour le médecin qui m'a "mis au monde" en 1949 .....

Très Cher Docteur,

A vous qui avez annoncé à mes parents en novembre 1949 qu'étant donné mon statut de "grand prématuré", mes chances de survie étaient inférieures à 5% et qu'il valait mieux me laisser à l'hôpital pour que je puisse "partir" dans la sérénité et sans souffrance...

A vous, Cher Docteur, à qui ma mère a adressé un large sourire en signant la décharge pour me ramener à la maison en vous disant : "Mais non, Docteur, on va bien s'en occuper ...!"

Je vous dirais simplement : "Mais non, ça n'est pas grave ... tout le monde peut se tromper !"

A vous, mes parents, qui, quelques heures après ma naissance avez été les premiers à me faire confiance en croyant à ma survie... et qui m'avez prodigué tous les soins nécessaire en me gavant d'huile de foie de morue, de jaunes d'oeufs mélangés à de la bière, d'émulsion du "Docteur Scott" (huile de foie de baleine arghhhh !) et de toutes sortes d'autres trucs dont l'appellation est aussi atroce que le goût ... !

Je vous dis : "Merci du fond du coeur ... votre Amour m'a sauvé du "limbus puerorum" auquel j'étais vraisemblablement destiné...!"

La semaine prochaine j'entamerai ma soixante deuxième année de rab avec la ferme intention de ne pas figurer dans le thread "post-mortem" avant un certain temps...:rateau:

Quand je regarde dans le rétroviseur, je suis certain que je suis arrivé en avance parce que déjà dans le ventre de ma mère, j'avais la gnaque et l'envie d'en découdre avec le monde qui m'attendait, question de prouver à tous que rien n'est jamais définitivement arrêté et que tous les espoirs sont permis quelle que soit la gravité de la situation...

Le courage et la force des mamans sont extraordinaires ... vous seules pouvez insuffler à vos enfants la force de se battre contre l'adversité ... et de vaincre ! Chacun de vos bisous est un "gros fuck" aux vicissitudes de la vie...

Ma mère est "partie" en fin d'année dernière, mais c'est encore elle qui me "pousse au cul" lorsque j'ai tendance à baisser les bras ... alors, les mamans, soyez certaines que "la force est avec vous" !

ps : aux nases () qui ne manqueront pas de débarquer ici en claironnant : "Ouais, mais le zizi ...etc... etc..." je répondrai simplement : "Bon OK, mais Achille aussi avait son talon !" ... et son "talon" ben on le choisit pas ! :love:

Je vous aime !


----------



## alèm (19 Novembre 2011)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je vous aime !



à M. V D HGFJNSTE (****** de nom flamand tiens !)

Monsieur, à ce déballage verbal, je ne répondrais qu'une chose

continue, on te regarde

bien à toi

sinon, le zizi tout ça, ça va ?


----------



## Lila (2 Décembre 2011)

J'ai raté ma naissance....
J'ai raté mon enfance....
J'ai raté mon adolescence....
J'ai raté ma confiance....
J'ai raté mon alliance....
j'ai raté ma conscience....

Alors j'ai bon espoir de rater aussi ma déchéance....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Décembre 2011)

L'échec, c'est uniquement quand on renonce !
Tant qu'on ne renonce pas ... tout est encore permis !
Pensée pour toi, Lila !


----------



## aCLR (22 Décembre 2011)

Cher M MOG,

pendant des années j'ai refusé tout contact avec vous. Non pas que j'avais une quelconque animosité envers vous et vos représentations. Non, je niais simplement votre existence. 

Et puis, suite à la récente mise en disponibilité gracieuse d'un de vos titres, j'ai fini par vous allouer un peu d'espace et de temps. Quatre semaines plus tard, je constate que le _un peu_ laisse place à beaucoup.

Un fait que je savais inéluctable et contre lequel j'avais tant résisté. Je ne pensais pas tomber si facilement dans cette addiction, tellement je me sentais vacciné avec vos prédécesseurs _offline_. J'avais tort.

Du coup, me voilà à geindre sur mon sort que c'était mieux avant ou peut-être moins pire que maintenant.

Bref, à tout de suite&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2011)

_&#1053;&#1086;&#1074;&#1072;&#1103; &#1046;&#1080;&#1079;&#1085;&#1100; / Nouvelle Vie 
_

Cinq heures du matin, j'achèverais de préparer mes affaires, je me préparerais à sortir. Avant de partir pour cette destination si lointaine je me servirais un dernier verre et je fumerais une cigarette, puis une dernière fois je ferais la liste des choses à ne pas oublier, j'adresserais au jour qui se lève un salut amical, une fois sur le quai de la gare je ne penserais à rien d'autre qu'à ma nouvelle vie Est-ce que ça restera lettre morte ? On verra...
​​


----------



## Lila (9 Février 2012)

...on m'avait dit un jour : " tu verras, tu n'arriveras jamais à comprendre les femmes".
je suis d'accord !

Mais le plus troublant, c'est que je n'arrive pas non plus à comprendre les hommes. 



...et là c'est le drame !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2012)

Cher Monsieur,

J'ai lu avec beaucoup d'attention votre mail intitulé "Enlarge your penis". Si j'ai bien compris vous proposez une méthode pour avoir une plus grosse teub.
Je me suis dit que si vous savez si bien faire gonfler le zob, vous devez être capable, sans problème, de l'inverse.
Car voilà mon problème : la mienne est trop grosse. Pour des raisons professionnelles, je dois participer fréquemment à des touzes destinées à faciliter le relationnel-client pour conclure certains contrats. D'un naturel pudique, n'aimant pas me mettre en avant, vous n'imaginez pas comme je suis embarassé quand j'arrive pour l'orgie et que tout le monde se met à gueuler : "Tiens voilà démonte-pneu !", "Il est là pine d'âne ?" ou encore "La poutre est arrivée !". En plus c'est toujours gênant de se démarquer des autres qui, bêtement, se mettent à complexer. C'est mauvais pour le climat des affaires. 

Bref si vous me proposez une méthode "Reduce my penis", sachez que je suis preneur. Vos conditions commerciales seront les miennes.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Février 2012)

IVANOE a dit:


> Bref si vous me proposez une méthode "Reduce my penis", sachez que je suis preneur. Vos conditions commerciales seront les miennes.


 ... je te proposerais bien de faire un échange avec la mienne !
...juste le temps de la retrouver et je reviens !:love:
Sacré Ivanoe !

ps : suffit de se mettre d'accord : un prix au kilo pour la tienne et un prix au gramme pour la mienne !


----------



## jpultra (16 Mars 2012)

Une journée presque comme les autres. Mon petit-déjeuner prit à la maison mère et de suite après, comme tous les matins, je m'engageais dans cette étroite ruelle menant à Prem Dam, le plus grand dispensaire de Mère Teresa à Calcutta. Durant ce séjour en Inde, jétais bien heureux de pouvoir savourer chaque parcelle de mes journées sous ce ciel obscur, ténébreux de la mousson. Quand au loin, plus je mavançais dans cette ruelle et plus je voyais indistinctement quelqu'un repoussant du devant de sa porte un gros tas d'immondices avec un gros bâton. Il me fallut faire encore quelques pas supplémentaires pour que, irréversiblement, la vérité me saisisse. Ce n'était pas un tas d'ordures que la personne repoussait avec brutalité, mais c'était un homme. Il se trouvait là à mes pieds. Il ne bougeait pas et semblait plutôt mourant. Lhomme gisait presque nu sur le sol au-devant des passants indifférents et impassibles. Immédiatement, mes idées s'entrechoquaient et entremêlaient toutes mes pensées. Je ne savais plus quoi faire et je ne savais plus quoi dire non plus. Je restais tout bêtement pétrifié à le regarder sans vraiment le voir. C'était la première fois que j'affrontais une scène aussi intense. Une lâcheté humaine, soudaine, m'envahissait. Dans une confusion honteuse et douteuse, j'aurais tant souhaité être à cent lieues d'ici. Pourquoi m'imposer une telle situation&#8201;? Fuir ou éviter cette scène morbide aurait été bien plus facile pour continuer à conserver toute ma vision des choses. Mon monde était jusquà ce jour bien ordonné et mes vérités régnaient sans incertitudes. Mais trop tard, mes yeux avaient accroché la scène. Je restais planté là, de longues secondes, juste le temps d'accepter cet instant de ma vie. Cette rencontre allait modifier à tout jamais ma personne. «SPAMLe MissionnaireSPAM», ce mercenaire qui habite ma conscience, à l'assaut du Bien sur Terre, oserait-il insinuer qu'il n'a rien vu, voudrait-il la convaincre de mensonges&#8201;? En croisade pour mon salut, ta vie attend des actes et j'ai le frisson tant attendu de l'aventure. Je ne peux plus maintenant reculer ou me dérober. Une fois au moins dans ma vie, je dois agir. La vie me met aujourd'hui au défi. Comment accepter l'inacceptable&#8201;? Le choc aberrant fut qu'un être humain au sein dune ville de 18 millions d'habitants finisse ainsi, comme un sac de déchets parmi tant d'autres, entreposé à chaque coin de rue. En temps de paix, la violence continue d'être omniprésente comme la pluie ou le soleil. La dureté du contexte est au-delà des jugements sociaux et de toute moralité. Une question flagrante me vint à l'espritSPAM: pourquoi lhomme contemporain avec toutes ses croyances et toutes ses promesses à l'aube de l'an 2000&#8201;n'avait-il pas plus d'empathie envers son prochain&#8201;? Ma conscience baignait dans ces pensées&#8201;et cette réflexion ne semblait point vouloir me quitter. Je n'avais jamais rien demandé jusqu'à ce jour à notre Père. Dieu qui est aux cieux, as-tu vraiment fait de ton mieux&#8201;? Jamais plus mes matins ne seraient colorés comme avant, je venais de le comprendre. Au diable le hasard, si je me trouvais là, c'est que ce défi s'est imposé pour tacher mon chemin. Jéprouvais de grandes difficultés à admettre les raisons de ma présence ici. Était-ce une manigance de Dieu pour mieux me rapprocher de lui ou une simple sollicitation de ma conscience&#8201;? À mes yeux, tout cela était bien brouillé. Les citadins, quant à eux, continuaient leur bout de chemin, de se croiser, de se saluer en prenant bien soin d'éviter ce qui me dérangeait&#8201;! Je finis par me résoudre à intervenir pour cet inconnu. Enfin, javais pris le courage de poser mon regard attentivement sur son corps. Il était musclé et semblait avoir la trentaine. Son corps était sale, plein dhématomes et de terre. Ses yeux grands ouverts pointaient vers le haut, le ciel, qui pourtant ne semblait pas lui promettre despoirs. Ce soir, un enfant sera peut-être orphelin. Le secourir&#8201;; était-ce une délivrance pour lui ou pour moi&#8201;? Je me le demande encore. Pendant ce temps, quelques volontaires présents essayaient d'intercepter un taxi pour espérer de le sauver avant qu'il ne soit trop tard. À ce moment-là, l'homme paraissait encore vivant, en fait je n'en suis même plus sûr. Nous avons eu quelques déboires, disons même toutes les misères du monde pour persuader le chauffeur réticent à prendre ce corps inerte dans sa belle voiture jaune. Son taxi était si propre que ça ne lui tentait pas de le salir&#8201;! On finira par monnayer la course et le remercier envers sa grande gratitude&#8201;! On croirait rêver&#8201;! Stupéfait par notre geste ou avide de curiosité, un attroupement d'Indiens commençait à se former autour de nous. Lexubérance de paroles de tous ces citadins me plongeait aux fins fonds de ma colère. Au sein de la violence éternelle, au-devant de l'insolence, quas-tu oublié de me dire&#8201;? Ô mon Dieu, mon amour, jai besoin de savoir maintenant. J'avais la très nette certitude de commettre un acte de mal, totalement extravagant. Je ne me souviens plus de ces visages de badaud auxquels je n'avais même pas voulu prêter attention. Aveugle de colère, je ressentais profondément cette gêne et cette honte s'abattant sur mon être, le fautif. Jétais coupable de déranger la fatalité. Celui dont son comportement était profondément incohérent avec la société où il se trouvait. Des larmes se glissaient discrètement sur mes joues. Pourquoi ces larmes&#8201;? Finalement, je ne me connaissais pas. Pourquoi avais-je toujours confondu la vie avec ma réalité&#8201;? Étrange sentiment pour avoir blessé mon coeur sans le vouloir. Arriver à Prem Dam, les Soeurs nous demandaient pourquoi nous avions ramassé un cadavre. Je mexcusais encore en insistant sur le fait quil était vivant et quon pensait bien faire. Décidément, ce nétait pas ma journée&#8201;! Bien plus tard, jai compris que cet homme avait rejoint sa défunte demeure, sûrement sans quun seul membre de sa famille en soit informé. Il avait disparu un beau matin, au sein de ses proches, aussi aisément que la mort nous attend et nous aime. Notre intervention naura pas été dun grand soutien. Dans la force de la foi, là-bas, les missionnaires de la Charité ont su au moins ressusciter la dignité de cet homme. La vie si douce peut parfois frapper cruellement notre destin.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2012)

C'est pitêtre intéressant JP mais c'est complètement illisible.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2012)

Pareil. Pas envie de faire l'effort de lire un texte d'un seul bloc.  

Je me tâte si je vais à Genève ou Paris demain.  Est-ce que ça restera lettre morte ? On verra...


----------



## Powerdom (16 Mars 2012)

Oui que'ques retours à la ligne auraient été les bienvenus.... 6 ou 7 paragraphes et j'aurais lu jusqu'au bout..


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Mars 2012)

J'ai lu jusqu'au bout parce que cela m'a évoqué le "flux de conscience" de Faulkner... Mais c'était dur, effectivement.


----------



## Fìx (16 Mars 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> J'ai lu jusqu'au bout parce que cela m'a évoqué le "flux de conscience" de Faulkner... Mais c'était dur, effectivement.



On peut avoir un résumé alors?... En 2 lignes?... Stp? :rose:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Mars 2012)

Fìx a dit:


> On peut avoir un résumé alors?... En 2 lignes?... Stp? :rose:



Nan.


----------



## jpultra (17 Mars 2012)

Vous avez bien raison, le texte n'est pas assez aéré, voici une version plus brève:

Quelque part en allant à Prem Dam
Une journée presque comme les autres. Mon petit-déjeuner prit à la maison mère et de suite après, comme tous les matins, je m'engageais dans cette étroite ruelle menant à Prem Dam, le plus grand dispensaire de Mère Teresa à Calcutta. Durant ce séjour en Inde, j&#8217;étais bien heureux de pouvoir savourer chaque parcelle de mes journées sous ce ciel obscur, ténébreux de la mousson. Quand au loin, plus je m&#8217;avançais dans cette ruelle et plus je voyais indistinctement quelqu'un repoussant du devant de sa porte un gros tas d'immondices avec un gros bâton. Il me fallut faire encore quelques pas supplémentaires pour que, irréversiblement, la vérité me saisisse. Ce n'était pas un tas d'ordures que la personne repoussait avec brutalité, mais c'était un homme. Il se trouvait là à mes pieds. Il ne bougeait pas et semblait plutôt mourant. L&#8217;homme gisait presque nu sur le sol au-devant des passants indifférents et impassibles.

Je ne savais plus quoi faire et je ne savais plus quoi dire non plus. Je restais tout bêtement pétrifié à le regarder sans vraiment le voir. C'était la première fois que j'affrontais une scène aussi intense. Une lâcheté humaine, soudaine, m'envahissait. Pourquoi m'imposer une telle situation ? Fuir ou éviter cette scène morbide aurait été bien plus facile pour continuer à conserver toute ma vision des choses. Mon monde était jusqu&#8217;à ce jour bien ordonné et mes vérités régnaient sans incertitudes. Mais trop tard, mes yeux avaient accroché la scène. Je restais planté là, de longues secondes, juste le temps d'accepter cet instant de ma vie. Cette rencontre allait modifier à tout jamais ma personne.

En croisade pour mon salut, ma vie attend des actes et j'ai le frisson tant attendu de l'aventure. Je ne peux plus maintenant reculer ou me dérober. Une fois au moins dans ma vie, je dois agir. La vie me met aujourd'hui au défi. Comment accepter l'inacceptable ? En temps de paix, la violence continue d'être omniprésente comme la pluie ou le soleil. La dureté du contexte est au-delà des jugements sociaux et de toute moralité. Une question flagrante me vint à l'esprit : pourquoi l&#8217;homme contemporain avec toutes ses croyances et toutes ses promesses à l'aube de l'an 2000 n'avait-il pas plus d'empathie envers son prochain ? Ma conscience baignait dans ces pensées et cette réflexion ne semblait point vouloir me quitter. Je n'avais jamais rien demandé jusqu'à ce jour à notre Père. Dieu qui est aux cieux, as-tu vraiment fait de ton mieux ? Jamais plus mes matins ne seraient colorés comme avant, je venais de le comprendre. J&#8217;éprouvais de grandes difficultés à admettre les raisons de ma présence ici. Était-ce une manigance de Dieu pour mieux me rapprocher de lui ou une simple sollicitation de ma conscience ?

Les citadins, quant à eux, continuaient leur bout de chemin, de se croiser, de se saluer en prenant bien soin d'éviter ce qui me dérangeait ! Je finis par me résoudre à intervenir pour cet inconnu. Enfin, j&#8217;avais pris le courage de poser mon regard attentivement sur son corps. Il était musclé et semblait avoir la trentaine. Son corps était sale, plein d&#8217;hématomes et de terre. Ses yeux grands ouverts pointaient vers le haut, le ciel, qui pourtant ne semblait pas lui promettre d&#8217;espoirs. Ce soir, un enfant sera peut-être orphelin. Pendant ce temps, quelques volontaires présents essayaient d'intercepter un taxi pour espérer de le sauver avant qu'il ne soit trop tard. Nous avons eu quelques déboires, disons même toutes les misères du monde pour persuader le chauffeur réticent à prendre ce corps inerte dans sa belle voiture jaune. Son taxi était si propre que ça ne lui tentait pas de le salir ! On finira par monnayer la course et le remercier envers sa grande gratitude ! On croirait rêver !

Au sein de la violence éternelle, au-devant de l'insolence, qu&#8217;as-tu oublié de me dire ? Ô mon Dieu, mon amour, j&#8217;ai besoin de savoir maintenant. J'avais la très nette certitude de commettre un acte de mal, totalement extravagant. J&#8217;étais coupable de déranger la fatalité. Des larmes se glissaient discrètement sur mes joues. Pourquoi ces larmes ? Finalement, je ne me connaissais pas. Pourquoi avais-je toujours confondu la vie avec ma réalité ? Étrange sentiment pour avoir blessé mon coeur sans le vouloir. Arriver à Prem Dam, les Soeurs nous demandaient pourquoi nous avions ramassé un cadavre. Je m&#8217;excusais encore en insistant sur le fait qu&#8217;il était vivant et qu&#8217;on pensait bien faire. Décidément, ce n&#8217;était pas ma journée !

La vie si douce peut parfois frapper si cruellement un destin.


----------



## toys (31 Mars 2012)

adieu l'ami. que ta famille et t'es ami(e)s se reconstruise, avec en mémoire les bons moments, petite pensée pour toi et pour tous.














s'est cour mais je sais pas quoi dire de plus


----------



## tatouille (31 Mars 2012)

C'est la mèr' Michel qui a perdu son chat
Qui crie par la fenêtre qui le lui rendra
C'est le pèr' Lustucru qui lui a répondu :
"Allez, la mèr' Michel vot' chat n'est pas perdu."
Sur l'air du tra la la la
Sur l'air du tra la la la
Sur l'air du tradé-ri-dé-ra tra-la-la !

C'est la mèr' Michel qui lui a demandé :
"Mon chat n'est pas perdu vous l'avez donc trouvé ?"
C'est le pèr' Lustucru qui lui a répondu :
"Donnez un' récompense il vous sera rendu."
Sur l'air du tra la la la
Sur l'air du tra la la la
Sur l'air du trade-ri-dé-ra tra-la-la !

Alors la mèr' Michel lui dit : "C'est décidé,
Si vous rendez mon chat vous aurez un baiser."
Mais le pèr' Lustucru qui n'en a pas voulu
Lui dit : "Contre un lapin votre chat s'ra vendu!"
Sur l'air du tra la la la
Sur l'air du tra la la la
Sur l'air du trade-ri-dé-ra tra-la-la !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2012)

Tout à l'heure je me suis fait la réflexion suivante : On a tout intérêt à voyager en TGV première classe. Si on achète le billet suffisamment à l'avance on peut bénéficier d'un tarif intéressant. L'espace en première est confortable, il y a un service à bord, des promotions ponctuelles proposées par ex sur le prix d'un petit-déjeuner. Les sièges sont inclinables et la tablette est bien assez grande pour pouvoir y placer un MBA, MBP 13" ou 15".


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2012)

Matyu a dit:


> Tout à l'heure je me suis fait la réflexion suivante : On a tout intérêt à voyager en TGV première classe. Si on achète le billet suffisamment à l'avance on peut bénéficier d'un tarif intéressant. L'espace en première est confortable, il y a un service à bord, des promotions ponctuelles proposées par ex sur le prix d'un petit-déjeuner. Les sièges sont inclinables et la tablette est bien assez grande pour pouvoir y placer un MBA, MBP 13" ou 15".



Texte émouvant, poignant. :love:
J'avoue qu'il me laisse sans voix et que je suis au bord des larmes. 
Tiens ça me donne envie d'aller ouvrir une boite de raviolis.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2012)

IVANOE a dit:


> Texte émouvant, poignant. :love:
> J'avoue qu'il me laisse sans voix et que je suis au bord des larmes.
> Tiens ça me donne envie d'aller ouvrir une boite de raviolis.



Oui, n'est-ce pas. Désolé j'ai pas pu mieux faire. J'vais p'être faire un break, une pause et je reviendrai d'ici quelques temps. Merci à toi davoir apprécié ma poésie haut de gamme


----------



## tatouille (18 Mai 2012)

moralité l'abus de cassis te fait vomir :love:

-- dixit supermoquette


----------



## da capo (7 Juillet 2012)

ouf, tu as pris la route ce matin !
vers les vacances, quelques semaines durant lesquelles nous n'aurons aucun contact.

Que faire lorsque nous sommes proches, que tu m'invites ou que ce soit moi qui t'invite, que nos regards se croisent, que nos corps se tiennent à distance pour mieux se frôler et que nous partageons des idées, des envies sans s'avouer l'un l'autre que&#8230;

je rêve peut être mais tu me manques déjà.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2012)

J'ai perdu ma mini. Je l'aimais bien ma mini. Je sais pas si je pourrais en retrouver une aussi bien que celle que j'avais eu.


----------



## bokeh (31 Juillet 2012)

Quand " lettres mortes " apparaît en gras sur la carte des cocktails du Bar, je pense aux Fortune Cookies.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2012)

tatouille a dit:


> moralité l'abus de cassis te fait vomir :love:



C'est à dire ? Où voulais-tu en venir ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Août 2012)

BlackMatt a dit:


> C'est à dire ? Où voulais-tu en venir ?



Tatouille, c'est Tatouille


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Août 2012)

A vous, cher probable possesseur d'une machine japonaise rutilante et sportive qui avez "cutérisé" ma veste accrochée nonchalamment au porte-manteau d'un bistrot du fin fond des flandres et qui n'avez pas eu le courage de le faire en face ...

A vous, cher bistrotier qui, rigolard, m'avait montré la pancarte sur laquelle il était indiqué en grosses lettres noires : "la direction n'est pas responsable etc... etc... etc..."

A vous, chers amis motards courageux qui, bien entendu, n'avez rien vu ni rien entendu, mais dont les sourires entendus en disaient long ...

A vous tous, je vous souhaite bonne route et, par la même occasion, une chiasse fulgurante dans laquelle je voudrais que vous dérapassiez (hihi ! Je cherchais à la placer celle-là) 

ps : j'envoie copie de la présente "lettre morte" aux Hells Angels qui hantent ma région avec, bien entendu, l'adresse du bistrot en question ...  ... c'est pas vrai mais ça fait du bien quand même ! :rateau:

ps1 : bande de salopards !




​


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Août 2012)

Ils ont peut-être voulu se tailler une bavette... :rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Août 2012)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ils ont peut-être voulu se tailler une bavette... :rateau:


 ... J'ai tellement ri que j'ai du changer de froc ... ... :love: ... sacrée Tibo va !


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Août 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... J'ai tellement ri que j'ai du changer de froc ... ... :love: ... sacrée Tibo va !



Il faut bien que je donne au moins une raison de m'apprécier


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2012)

J'entends, je lis _"célibataires exigeants"_ , moi je dis stop aux exigences des hommes et des femmes, arrêtez ça, sinon, vous allez le rester célibataire. Arrêtez avec vos exigences de merdes et apprenez que aimer c'est apprendre à s'accepter et accepter l'autre, accepter une personne avec ses qualités et... ses défauts, partager et s'engager. N'exigez pas la perfection.


----------



## da capo (21 Août 2012)

pas d'au revoir, pas d'adieu.
je n'y crois pas plus que toi.

à demain.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2012)

Ça me saoule le copinage, la cooptation, les systèmes de notation, ceux qui s'apprécient, ceux qui ne s'apprécient pas, des clans qui se forment...
Pas d'ami virtuel sur les forums...


----------



## croupe_d_airain (1 Septembre 2012)

BlackMatt a dit:


> C'est à dire ? Où voulais-tu en venir ?



qu'il te merde a sec pourquoi poser une question aussi débile alors que tu connais la reponse bichou


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Septembre 2012)

croupe_d_airain a dit:


> qu'il te merde a sec pourquoi poser une question aussi débile alors que tu connais la reponse bichou



Dis-donc toi, tu fais doublon, nous on a tatouille® pour la grosse vulgarité...


----------



## tirhum (1 Septembre 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Dis-donc toi, tu fais doublon, nous on a tatouille® pour la grosse vulgarité...


Pousse ton raisonnement plus loin...


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Septembre 2012)

tirhum a dit:


> Pousse ton raisonnement plus loin...



Bah oui, doublon => double pseudo


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2012)

croupe_d_airain a dit:


> qu'il te merde a sec pourquoi poser une question aussi débile alors que tu connais la reponse bichou



Eh bien, ton nouveau pseudo n'aura pas fait long feu, déjà banni. Hé non je sais pas ce que ça veut dire l&#8217;abus de cassis te fait vomir, je me saoule pas la gueule au cassis. Tu as peut-être, d&#8217;après ce que j'ai cru comprendre, des connaissances en développement, alors reviens mais change de ville ou de pays. Adresse ip et adresse mail différentes. Change de lagunage aussi. Les gros mots c'est puérils et immatures. Exprime toi normalement. Bonne continuation à toi


----------



## Arlequin (1 Septembre 2012)

pardonne leur, mon Doc, ils ne savent pas ce qu'ils font

:soupirs:


----------



## alèm (2 Septembre 2012)

sont mortes les lettres, ça pue même&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2012)

alèm a dit:


> sont mortes les lettres, ça pue même



Eh ? Tu pourrais développer. Si tu vises quelqu'un en particulier. Je réponds aux MP.


----------



## Powerdom (2 Septembre 2012)

une lettre de toi, je n'attendais plus, je l'ai décachetée rapidement. Un recto verso de ton écriture arrondie. 
Je l'ai lue deux fois. Tes larmes ont tachés le papier quadrillé. Ce papier rose que tu as toujours utilisé. 
Tu m'expliques ta vie et tes envies, tes regrets de me savoir loin souvent. 
Ce courrier restera une lettre morte. je n'y répondrais pas. Trop de temps a passé.


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Septembre 2012)

Le c&#339;ur qui s'emballe et s'effondre dans une chute vertigineuse au creux des chairs. Tout ceci se passe à l'intérieur et se doit d'y rester. Grave ? Non. Difficile ? Oui. Il reste le plus précieux, non ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Septembre 2012)

Lorsque les yeux s'ouvrent sur un de ces paysages couverts d'eau sur lequel il neige par la seule volonté d'une main fantasque, lorsque le Nord est sud, sud est nord, il n'y a de place que pour le cataclysme. 
Tourbillons et rafales terrifiants emportent tout ce qui n'est pas assez solide, tout ce qui est fragile ou dont la vie s'éteint...
Crier, pleurer, hurler ? Juste apaiser, écouter, comprendre, discerner, aider à rester le chef de sa destinée. 
Celui qui ne sait pas, fait défaut, disparaît aussitôt. Abnégation.
Dans ce paysage d'eau, porteuse de neige, puissante et féroce, capable de bouleversements, seul l'intelligent survit et voit la beauté de vivre demain. Le coeur encore plus haut.


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Octobre 2012)

Qu'il est long ce temps... Temps de rien ou de pas grand chose. Temps pour se taire. Temps pour repenser en riant à l'épaisseur de l'univers lorsqu'il explose en mille éclats de lumière bleue.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Décembre 2012)

Ce soir, j'ai envie de t'écrire ... à toi p.... de dépression perverse qui m'a valu le pire Noël de mon existence !

Tu l'avais pourtant laissée en paix ces derniers jours et il a fallu que tu reviennes à la charge durant cette période promise à la paix et à l'amour pour semer l'angoisse et la violence et détruire nos projets familiaux ... Tu as gâché ces quelques jours dans lesquels j'avais mis tant d'espoir !

Je te hais, toi, l'insidieuse et la perverse qui a fait que ce soir, et pour la première fois, j'ai envie de tout abandonner et de baisser les bras !

Le courage commence à me manquer ... à force de te traquer depuis des années dans les arcanes de l'âme de mon épouse, à force de te poursuivre au jour le jour, j'en arrive à perdre ta trace dans un brouillard de haine, de solitude et de désespoir !

Ce soir, je me demande si j'ai encore la force et l'envie de te vaincre ?

Je te dis bravo ! Tu as frappé en traître, très fort au bon moment et au bon endroit ... Je suis à terre ! Te reste plus qu'à sonner l'hallali !


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Décembre 2012)

Bon courage


----------



## Nephou (10 Janvier 2013)

Douze ans, cela faisait douze que nous avions fait ce voyage de près de cinq cent kilomètres pour t&#8217;accompagner dans ta nouvelle résidence, ton château. Il y avait toi, ton fils, son fils, ta future petite belle-fille et ton chat &#8212; ce dernier drogué pour qu&#8217;il supporte le voyage.

Tu étais contente de faire un long trajet en voiture mais un peu inquiète. Pour ce voyage, tu étais avec nous mais pas complètement : un partie de tes souvenirs avait déjà été avalée. Le périple fut calme. Nous ne nous étions pas beaucoup arrêtés ; tu étais la seule à avoir conservé ton appétit. C&#8217;était le début de l&#8217;été.

Douze années se sont écoulées, nous avons été chacun à notre tour dérobé à ta mémoire. Tu as été libérée mercredi de tes douleurs tues, ressenties et oubliées simultanément. Tu n&#8217;aurais pas aimé que je pleure alors j&#8217;essaye de faire remonter mes souvenirs, à ta mémoire, plutôt que mes larmes.

Je ne réussis pas à tous les coups.

_P.S. au lecteur : pas de coup de boule surtout, merci_


----------



## Holmes (10 Janvier 2013)

Pourquoi jouer à l'anguille ?  Quelques minutes, quelques réponses. Quelles qu'elles soient, je les respecterai. Tu le sais,non ?

bise Vous


----------



## lapestenoire (10 Janvier 2013)

moi aussi je souffre de la dépression a chaque fois que j'éjacule


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Février 2013)

L'évidence, c'est une évidence. Quelle évidence ? Et bien, je ne sais pas. La lumière, c'est une lumière. Une lumière ? Oui, parce que la lumière est à l'aveugle ce que le brouillard est à celui qui voit ; une sensation, quelque chose d'impalpable qui fait juste se sentir vivant, doucement, sans heurter, discrètement mais vivant. Insuffisant. Réfléchi ! Une esquisse, c'était une esquisse. Une esquisse ? Oui. Parce que sinon, c'est encore trop peu dire, trop peu décrire ; la toile est trop petite et l'uvre fantastique. Et ? Ne pas la perdre au milieu d'une banquise, d'un désert, ne pas la laisser en apesanteur au fond des abysses, en chute libre dans le vide, sauver l'immensité. C'est ça, c'est évident, c'est à l'opposé du silence et du vide.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Juillet 2013)

Un petit mot à un de mes chers voisins qu'affectueusement nous appelons "l'homme à la Prius" dans le quartier ...

Très cher voisin, toi qui, écolo dans l'âme depuis des années, fait un prosélytisme acharné pour les voitures hybrides ... toi qui, me rencontrant par hasard, m'a encore reproché d'avoir acheté une bagnole cataloguée à 155 g de co (faut croire que tu épies tout le monde dans le quartier !:rateau ... toi qui distribue des tracts dans toutes les boîtes aux lettres stipulant que le charbon de bois utilisé pour nos barbecues festifs est nocif pour la santé et que tu n'en supportes pas l'odeur, t'obligeant à fermer tes fenêtres durant le weekend ... toi qui fais ch... tout le monde avec tes légumes bios et ton coin à compost ... toi qui va à l'église tous les dimanches et qui te targues d'avoir une vie exemplaire ...

Alors, cher voisin, accepte ce petit mot de l'ensemble de tes voisins : nous avons appris tout-à-fait incidemment que ta femme t'avait quittée en début de semaine passée en emmenant vos 2 enfants avec elle, ce que nous regrettons bien évidemment...

Mais ça, c'était pour les convenances ... pour le reste, on te dit que c'est bien fait pour ta g...... !!!!!! :love::love::love:

ps : nous savons pertinemment bien que jamais tu ne liras ce petit mot ... en effet, tu n'as pas d'accès à internet refusant à tout prix la "nocivité des ondes néfastes" (c'est ton expression !) ... mais ce que tu oublies, c'est que tu es noyé dans les 10 réseaux wifi (au minimum !) de tes chers voisins ... à moins que tu ne vives dans une cage de Faraday, ce qui, je l'avoue ne m'étonnerait pas !

Allez, on t'invite à notre prochain barbec et ... sans rancune aucune !


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Février 2014)

D'une âme fidèle nul n'a besoin de se méfier.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Février 2014)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> D'une âme fidèle nul n'a besoin de se méfier.



Quand j'étais gosse, mon père avait inscrit 8 mots sur la page de garde d'un petit calepin que je possède encore ...

Il me disait que chaque matin je devais les regarder et m'efforcer de les respecter dans la journée.

Bien entendu, je ne l'ai pratiquement jamais fait ... ... pour la simple et bonne raison que je les connaissais par coeur !

Et nul besoin de reprendre le petit calepin pour les citer : Droiture - Courage - Bienveillance - Politesse - Sincérité - Honneur - Loyauté - Fidélité !!

Je n'ai certes pas la prétention de les avoir tous respectés à la lettre durant toute ma vie, mais du moins, et en toute conscience, j'ai essayé !

Semper Fidelis !


----------



## DocEvil (22 Mars 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Droiture - Courage - Bienveillance - Politesse - Sincérité - Honneur - Loyauté - Fidélité


Un bon programme.


----------



## carvi84 (22 Mars 2014)

DocEvil a dit:


> Un bon programme.



À toi à qui j'ai donné ma vie ,toi l'époux que j'aime ,toi qui nous aime d'un amour infini et miséricordieux ,qui juges avec miséricorde et compassion , prends en pitié toutes les nations qui subissent la violence et la guerre .
Toi qui portes l'humanité vers son bonheur et qui nous attend sans cesse .
Attires près de toi tous ceux qui essaient d'aimer pauvrement mais de tout cur 
Toi qui as sauve les larrons à cause d'un regard d'amour ,donne nous d'aimer comme toi



Envoyé de mon iPod touch  cordialement  
Ccim12


----------



## DocEvil (23 Mars 2014)

ccim12 a dit:


> À toi à qui j'ai donné ma vie ,toi l'époux que j'aime ,toi qui nous aime d'un amour infini et miséricordieux ,qui juges avec miséricorde et compassion , prends en pitié toutes les nations qui subissent la violence et la guerre .
> Toi qui portes l'humanité vers son bonheur et qui nous attend sans cesse .
> Attires près de toi tous ceux qui essaient d'aimer pauvrement mais de tout cur
> Toi qui as sauve les larrons à cause d'un regard d'amour ,donne nous d'aimer comme toi


Je respecte les convictions de chacun et le droit de les exprimer sans prosélytisme.
Cela étant posé, je m'interroge : même si, je ne cesse de le répéter, le doute est le pilier de la vraie foi, est-il judicieux pour un croyant d'adresser une prière dans un fil intitulé "lettres mortes" ?


----------



## poildep (23 Mars 2014)

DocEvil a dit:


> est-il judicieux pour un croyant d'adresser une prière dans un fil intitulé "lettres mortes" ?


Ben oui : c'est là qu'il a le plus de chance d'être lu par Toi.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Mars 2014)

J'en ai marre de tous les réseaux sociaux ... Même ma femme de ménage est sur Swiffer !!!!!!:love:


----------



## Powerdom (25 Mars 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> J'en ai marre de tous les réseaux sociaux ... Même ma femme de ménage est sur Swiffer !!!!!!:love:



on le sait tous ici. elle nous tweet tout ce que tu fais et raconte


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Mai 2014)

Si j'avais su que je t'aimais autant, je t'aurais aimé davantage .... Mais ce sera pour une autre vie, du moins je l'espère et me plais à le croire !

La lumière qui brillait depuis 42 ans et qui me guidait s'est éteinte en cette fin avril me laissant errer dans la pénombre, cherchant mon chemin dans un monde que je ne reconnais plus sans toi...

La maladie gagnait du terrain chaque jour, te privant peu à peu de l'indépendance que tu chérissais tant ... Fidèle à ton caractère passionné et déterminé, tu as décidé de la prendre de vitesse en restant seule maître de ton destin ... cruel et douloureux pour nous, mais ô combien courageux.

Tous, nous avons compris et accepté ta décision ... ce fut difficile ... la colère a disparue, ne restent à présent que la douleur, le chagrin et la solitude dont, hélas, nous n'avons pas le monopole dans le monde actuel.

Tu n'es plus là, mais tu es partout ... dans le sourire de nos enfants et petits enfants, dans le rayon de soleil qui nous réchauffe et le bruissement des arbres qui nous ravit, dans les vagues grises de la mer du nord que tu aimais tant au bout de la jetée d'Ostende et même dans le silence qui nous entoure ces derniers jours.

Un jour, nous nous retrouverons ... il te suffit de m'attendre plus ou moins longtemps, le temps que je vive mon destin comme tu as vécu le tien.

Tu n'aimais pas les grandes phrases et tu me disais souvent : "T'exagères !" ... alors, je te dis simplement : "Je t'aime" !


----------



## alèm (12 Mai 2014)

cher M. Van Den H.

si vous lisez ceci, acceptez mes condoléances et tout mon courage et mon espoir pour vous, là, en ce moment. avec mes plus sincères amitiés flamando-picardes.

amicalement
M. G.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juin 2014)

Je souhaiterais vous remercier, toutes et tous, pour vos nombreux témoignages de soutien et d'amitié ...

Ces témoignages me sont très précieux, d'autant plus qu'ils émanent de personnes que je ne connais pas et que, probablement, je ne connaîtrai jamais.

Il est réconfortant de constater que, quelque part, de parfaits inconnus ont consacré quelques instants pour partager la souffrance d'un parfait inconnu et ce, sans autre motivation que la compassion.

Merci aussi pour votre discrétion et l'absence de jugement ... 

Comme je l'ai dit plus haut, je n'ai pas le monopole du chagrin et de la tristesse ... Chaque jour, des millions de personnes y sont confrontées et je me sens solidaire de cette souffrance.

Le labyrinthe des chagrins sera long à parcourir ... Heureusement, j'ai mes enfants et petits-enfants pour baliser le chemin et vous êtes, toutes et tous, une des petites lumières qui s'allument de temps à autre pour me réconforter.

Durant toute ma vie, je n'ai jamais hésité à dire : "Je t'aime" ... 

Aujourd'hui, je vous dis : "Merci du fond du coeur et ... je vous aime !"


----------



## Powerdom (12 Juin 2014)

je suis content de te retrouver sur ce forum TheBig


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Juin 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> je suis content de te retrouver sur ce forum TheBig



Merci Powerdom ! 

Depuis 13 ans, ce forum a toujours été pour moi un lieu de partage et d'amitié ... J'y venais pour échanger, tant dans les moments heureux pour délirer et plaisanter, que dans les moments plus graves, pour aider et me faire aider lorsque la fatigue et l'abattement frappaient à ma porte.

C'est d'ailleurs le seul et unique forum que je fréquente sur le web !

Je n'ai jamais été déçu tout au long de ces années et j'ai développé avec beaucoup de membres, des relations qui dépassent de loin la simple amitié virtuelle.

J'espère de tout coeur avoir aidé autant j'ai été aidé ... C'est la moindre des choses !

Il y a eu un "avant le 18 avril" et il y a maintenant un "après le 18 avril" ... Pendant 10 ans, j'ai vécu entre espoir et désespoir, entre bonheur et souffrance, entre confiance et détresse ... Aujourd'hui, en attendant que le temps fasse son oeuvre, il me reste seulement le désespoir, la souffrance et la détresse avec, en contrepartie majeure, le sentiment que "l'amour de l'autre .. de tous les autres" constitue le véritable moteur de nos "petites vies".

C'est cet amour des autres qui me tient debout et qui, tous les matins me permet d'aborder la journée sans aucune colère contre le destin, contre Dieu ou contre qui vous voulez ...

N'avoir que le chagrin à gérer est plus facile que de tenter de maîtriser des sentiments contradictoires et exacerbés.

Alors, oui, le jour où je me sentirai serein et apaisé je reviendrai sur le forum comme avant ... J'ai tellement hâte de vous retrouver !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Août 2014)

Ce petit mot pour mes "amis" qui ont tourné la page ... trop tôt !

Vous êtes passés à autre chose et vous continuez votre  vie comme si rien ne s'était passé, alors que pour moi, le temps s'est  arrêté et je me débats, englué dans le chagrin, la souffrance et  la solitude ...

J'ai parfois l'impression que je vous fais peur, parce que je vous rappelle que vous aussi seriez susceptibles  d'être frappés par le destin et l'injustice un jour ou l'autre ...

Alors, vous ne savez que dire, vous m'évitez, vous changez de trottoir ou vous parlez d'autre chose ...

Dans  ce monde individualiste, matérialiste, égoïste et égocentrique il n'est  pas bon de souffrir et de le montrer ... Au contraire, pour être  admis dans la société dans laquelle nous vivons, il faut être "au top",  il faut être des "battants" et ne montrer aucune faiblesse ni  sensibilité exacerbée.

Vous n'avez pas compris que pleurer un être cher n'est pas une  faiblesse ... Ma souffrance est la plus pure expression de l'amour  que j'ai entretenu avec mon épouse disparue, un besoin viscéral  de perpétuer cette relation au-delà de la mort et l'espoir qu'un jour  nous serons à nouveau réunis ... Seuls ceux qui ont traversé ce  "labyrinthe des chagrins" peuvent comprendre ce que je ressens ...  Mais beaucoup ne comprendront jamais, car la compassion et la tolérance  ne font pas partie de leur vocabulaire ...

J'ai parfois  l'impression de vivre dans un monde qui m'est devenu inconnu et hostile, d'être  devenu celui qui, bien involontairement, s'est mis au ban de cette  société en pleurant celle qu'il aimait par dessus tout et en ne le cachant pas ... Mais c'est  oublier que pour certains, l'amour lui-même est devenu une faiblesse ...

Ceux-là, je les plains de tout mon coeur, car ils ne connaîtront jamais le bonheur que nous avons vécu ... Je vous plains, "amis" qui avez oublié, "amis" qui me disent que la vie continue et "amis" qui me conseillent de tourner la page ... Cette page, je ne la tournerai jamais, mais je la continuerai jusqu'au bout ... Par Amour et par Respect ...

Ne croyez pas que je vous en veuille, que du contraire, je vous aime, et je vous souhaite de ne jamais être confronté à la perte brutale de l'amour de votre vie ... Mais, si tel était malheureusement le cas, sachez que je serai toujours à vos côtés pour vous réconforter ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Août 2014)

Moi en tout cas chuis là !

Viens donc prendre une binouze au frais, sous mon chêne...
Accepte de te poser, d'être égoiste et de penser à toi.

Y'a encore plein de trucs à faire !


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Août 2014)

On t'attend tous...

Et même si parfois ici on est plus sur la rigolade et la déconne, tu as le droit de venir épancher ta tristesse. C'est pas bien de rester tout seul dans son coin à ruminer.

Nous tous, avons été touché par ta peine...
Perso à chaque fois que je me connecte le matin je vais voir si tu est de retour. Oh tu est peut-être sûrement en mode invisible, on te manque...

Prends ton temps, fait ton deuil, c'est ta vie.
Mais ne t'empêche pas d'aller vers ce à quoi tu tends, tes enfants qui sont grands te le font peut-être comprendre.

Y en a d'autres qui manquent ici, mais le forum c'est pas la vraie vie.
À toi de voir TheBig, on t'attend quand tu veux.

Ne te force pas, prends le temps qu'il faut.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Août 2014)

... Merci petit_louis et Toum'aï

Vous aurez compris que le mot ci-dessus s'adressait à mes "amis" en chair et en os de la vraie vie !

En fait j'avoue que j'ai plus de soutien de mes contacts virtuels que de ces "amis" là (vous remarquerez que je mets le mot "amis" entre guillemets ...).

Vous me manquez beaucoup et je regrette le temps où je me jetais sur le forum dès le matin pour lire vos "conneries" et, bien entendu, pour ajouter les miennes.

La nuit dernière a été une "nuit blanche" ... musique et cogitations diverses, le tout entrecoupé de chagrin et de découragement dépressif ... Ce n'est qu'au petit matin que j'ai eu l'impression de recevoir un bon coup de pied aux fesses (un sacré coup d'ailleurs !) et que j'ai cru entendre Chantal, mon épouse me gueuler dessus en disant : "Hé ! Tu vas encore te traîner longtemps comme un escargot rachitique dans sa bave ? Tu vas encore continuer à te plaindre et à te lamenter pendant combien de temps ? Tu m'avais habitué à mieux pendant toutes ces années ! ... Bel exemple pour nos enfants et petits enfants !!!! ... T'as rien d'autre à faire ???"

Et là, j'ai compris qu'elle était fâchée ... avec raison !

J'ai compris qu'elle avait trouvé le courage et la détermination de se libérer d'une dépendance qu'elle ne supportait plus, de nous libérer d'un fardeau qu'elle jugeait (à tort !) trop lourd à porter pour la famille, de quitter un monde qui ne lui convenait plus et, en contrepartie, elle constate que je suis devenu l'ombre de moi-même, un "pauvre type" sans envie, sans goût et sans projets d'avenir alors qu'elle m'avait confié la continuation de *LA *mission qu'elle s'était toujours assignée, à savoir le bonheur de nos enfants et petits-enfants.

J'ai compris que j'avais failli ... J'ai compris que par respect et par amour je devais reprendre son combat jusqu'à la fin et l'aube de ce matin fut lumineuse !!!!

Bien entendu, j'ai difficile à croire qu'elle soit "revenue" rien que pour m'engueuler ... Mais quand même !

OK, le chagrin et le vague-à-l'âme ne disparaîtront pas d'un coup de baguette magique, mais j'ai retrouvé aujourd'hui le courage et la détermination qui me permettront de faire face et d'aller de l'avant ... Et cela, c'est inestimable et inattendu ...

Et, un peu grâce à vous, aussi ... Merci de tout coeur !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Août 2014)

au plaisir !


----------



## poildep (20 Août 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Vous aurez compris que le mot ci-dessus s'adressait à mes "amis" en chair et en os de la vraie vie !


Tu sais, faut pas trop en demander aux amis de la vraie vie. C'est finalement bien plus facile en virtuel d'exprimer sa compassion pour quelqu'un, parce qu'il y a une espèce de peur de mal faire, et de pudeur aussi je crois, qui nous empêche le faire, pour beaucoup d'entre nous, dans la vraie vie.
Quand ils te conseillent de tourner la page, ça te paraît très con et je le comprend bien. C'est maladroit, ils le savent sûrement, ils ont peut-être envie de te dire plein de choses qu'ils aimeraient entendre à ta place. Mais ils ne sont pas à ta place alors ils n'osent pas. Ainsi sommes nous. 
En virtuel, la peur et la pudeur sont bien moindres. Ça n'amoindrit pas la valeur du soutien de tes amis virtuels (je ne t'en ai pas porté, d'ailleurs, mais je ne suis qu'une ordure égoïste), je te dis ça juste pour te faire relativiser; mes vrais amis de la vraie vie, ils sont nuls pour trouver les mots justes dans les épreuves. Mais quand il peuvent m'aider, ils le font toujours. Je suis sûr que c'est pareil pour les tiens.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Août 2014)

Je crois aussi que, pour mes amis, il a été difficile d'intégrer la dimension du suicide ...

La société actuelle admet difficilement qu'un de ses membres décide unilatéralement de la quitter alors que cette même société se veut responsable du bien-être physique et moral de ses dits membres.

Avec le recul, le tabou que représente le suicide, acte cruel, violent et difficilement compréhensible s'il en est, reste bien ancré dans les esprits et est difficile à accepter.

Personnellement, j'ai toujours assumé la décision de mon épouse et je n'ai eu aucune honte, ni gêne quelconque à dire toute la vérité sur ce sujet - il en est de même pour mes enfants.

Dans ma région, il est quasiment impossible de trouver une structure d'aide spécialisée pour aider les "victimes" du suicide d'un proche ... Mon projet est d'oeuvrer en ce sens et de voir ce qui peut être réalisé .... aide psychologique ciblée, groupes de paroles et d'échanges, rencontres, etc...

Si le drame que je vis actuellement peut être susceptible d'apporter un certain réconfort à d'autres personnes confrontées à la même situation, je me dois de faire quelque chose, par respect et par amour pour mon épouse disparue.

Mes amis ont donc été confrontés à mon deuil, période durant laquelle j'ai à maintes reprises refusé tous liens sociaux autres que proches, et au tabou lié au suicide de mon épouse qui, bien évidemment compliquait leur tâche ... J'admets donc que leur rôle n'a pas été facilité.

Mais le temps sera notre meilleur allié ... Du moins je l'espère.

Encore merci à toutes et tous ...


----------



## macomaniac (21 Août 2014)

Salut à toi - *t_b_l*.

[Je ne sais si j'ai la moindre légitimité à choisir de m'exprimer ici, mais du moins en décidè-je de préférence au mutisme.]


Tu ne vis pas un deuil ordinaire, mais un deuil extraordinaire. Car la mort de ta femme n'est pas un accident inconcevable, mais le résultat d'un choix libre : son suicide, qui en fait une mort volontaire. Cette mort volontaire t'est directement adressée comme un don de l'amour : l'absolu don de soi de l'autre, qui est son sacrifice. Toi qui avais la conviction native d'être un "prématuré" de la vie, doté par là d'une liberté radicale, tu n'en es plus un dorénavant, mais, par un renversement défintif, désormais celui qui a la charge d'un destin. Par ce sacrifice de l'autre qui t'a adressé sa mort volontaire, tu es le destinataire de ce don de soi et tu en es le gardien. Tu es le _choéphore_ de cet acte d'amour suprême, destiné à en porter l'urne sacrificielle. Comme _Saint Jean Christophore_ appréhendant le port du destin au travers d'un fleuve sans fin, tu affrontes cette épreuve mais tu n'es pas seul. 

_Semper_Fi!_​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Août 2014)

Merci macomaniac ! Ton message me va droit au coeur ...

Tu as la légitimité de ceux qui ont compris sans juger et je t'en suis reconnaissant.

Quelqu'un a dit : "Il n'est pas de plus grand amour que de donner sa vie pour ceux qu'on aime" ... Le 18 avril, j'ai compris également la portée de cette citation.

Je serai digne de la mission qui m'a été confiée ...

Semper_Fi !!!


----------



## Lila (11 Septembre 2014)

..juste une pensée de coeur pour toi, fraternelle.
La vie ne se compte pas en temps mais en amour donné et reçu.
Ce qui rend les vrais liens impérissables.

Carpe Diem


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Octobre 2014)

Je viens de t'envoyer un (très tardif) petit mot par e-mail, TheBig...


----------



## aCLR (1 Mars 2015)

Pitin Steve c'est quoi ce burdel !?

Ça fait deux plombes que je m'excite autour de mon précieux à essayer de comprendre pourquoi mon Safari plante à chaque lancement ! T'entends Steve deux heures, _two hours of my precious life_ à lire des forums par-ci, des notes explicatives sur ton site par-là… Et tout ça sur Firefox par dessus le marché ! Deux heures de lecture pour finalement découvrir que le problème venait de ta saloperie de mise à jour logicielle, soit disant automatique et fiable. Inutile de te défiler mon grand, c'est pas parce que t'es mort que t'es pas responsable. En plus, t'étais encore avec nous du temps de Snow Leopard, alors la ramène pas s'te plait !

Bon j'en étais moi avec tout ça, ah oui… Imagine toi, Steve, que depuis que j'ai ce mac, ta _awesome_ application de mise à jour n'a jamais été foutue de me trouver une _update_ pour mon butineur préféré ! Éh ouais Monsieur, depuis 2011 je suis, enfin j'étais sous Safari 5.0.5 ! Il m'a fallu un _shutdown_ inopiné dans un moment de surf, une maj combo de mon OS, des lignes et des pages de termes techniques pour finalement trouver la dernière mise à jour disponible pour mon _Safari Five_, la 5.1.10 !

Après tout ça, tu penses bien Steve que je l'aie un peu sévère, en plus de me coller la honte de l'année. J'me vois d'ici recevoir le lascar de l'année pour ma blonde attitude : “_Merci merci mes amis pour vos votes mais ce succès je le dois avant tout à Steve, notre Steve à tous, celui qui fait que je me lamente ici avec vous car j'ai enfin pu retrouvé mon navigateur chéri ! ”_ Si j'avais dû me coltiner du Firefox ou pire s'il avait fallu que j'upgrade vers Yosemite pour retrouver cette appli, t'imagines pas Steve la misère que je t'aurais fait, t'imagines pas ?!

Allez, sans rancune ma poule !


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (1 Mars 2015)

je passais par hasard sur ce fil et je lis tes messages thebiglebowski
Si tu repasses par ici je veux te dire que je crois que je comprends ce que tu ressens et que j'approuve ta façon de réagir à ce qui est arrivé.
L'espèce d'injonction qui est faite aux endeuillés : "tourner la page", "faire son deuil de" etc c'est du vent, c'est insignifiant, c'est à côté de la plaque, même si c'est l'attitude la plus raisonnable qu'il y aurait à adopter.
Car ce qu'on nous conseille, et même ce qu'on nous _demande_, quand on subit une séparation amoureuse c'est ça : être raisonnable... Mais l'amour est-il raisonnable lui !? L'amour c'est du FEU, c'est ce qu'il y a de plus beau ici-bas et ça n'a rien de raisonnable !

Moi je te dis : faire son deuil n'est pas du tout obligatoire.
Refuser d'évacuer ce traumatisme là ça coûte très cher, certes, ça se paie souvent au prix du désespoir, mais demeurer fidèle à l'amour de sa vie au-delà de son absence cela peut parfois être la seule raison de demeurer vivant, d'une part, et d'autre part c'est quelque chose qu'on devrait trouver magnifique et admirable au lieu de le _juger_ comme une faiblesse ou une folie. Quelle bêtise, quelle ignorance, et même quelle _saloperie_ que de juger la souffrance d'un homme ! Ceux qui ne comprennent pas la beauté et le sens de la fidélité dans l'absence n'ont probablement pas vécu la situation que tu vis toi-même. Oui "Il n'est pas de plus grand amour que de donner sa vie pour ceux qu'on aime". 

Je crois très fermement que rien ne finit, que la mort n'est qu'un passage, que vos liens ne sont pas rompus, que votre amour est éternel, et que tu retrouveras pleinement la femme de ta vie quand le moment sera venu.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Mars 2015)

Merci de tout coeur pour ton message, hb222222 ... C'est un message plein d'espoir et de réconfort comme j'aurais voulu en recevoir de mes amis de la "vraie vie" ... Malheureusement, ils sont aux abonnés absents et c'est tant mieux car je n'ai plus le courage de me battre contre leurs avis tranchés et cartésiens, pressés de me voir rentrer dans la "normalité".

Seuls mes enfants et quelques "amis virtuels" me comprennent et me soutiennent dans ma quête de voir se prolonger ces 42 années d'Amour et de Partage.

Comme tu le dis si bien, l'Amour n'est pas raisonnable ... Il n'est *jamais* raisonnable ... Et comme je n'ai jamais été raisonnable non plus, je te laisse deviner le cocktail.

Pas question pour moi de sombrer dans le désespoir qui va et vient comme les marées... Je navigue entre le chagrin et le manque, je partage mon quotidien entre mes voyages en nostalgie et mes retours dans le présent ... Parfois je m'égare dans mon labyrinthe des chagrins, mais Chantal a pris le soin de laisser la lumière allumée au bout du tunnel - sacrée Chantal qui me reprochait toujours mon manque cruel du sens de l'orientation ... Elle n'a rien oublié ! 

Au moment où j'écris ces quelques lignes, un rayon de soleil est entré dans le salon ... En se reflétant dans le grand miroir, il est venu caresser mon bureau ... Qui sait ???? 

Encore une fois, merci pour ton message porteur d'espoir et de compréhension ... Je t'en suis reconnaissant au-delà de ce que tu peux imaginer.

Je vous aime ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Mars 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Au moment où j'écris ces quelques lignes, un rayon de soleil est entré dans le salon ... En se reflétant dans le grand miroir, il est venu caresser mon bureau ... Qui sait ????



Oui, lorsque nous aimons, malgré l'absence, et sans avoir besoin de croire en l'au-delà, tout nous parle, tout devient signifiant. 

_Do not stand at my grave and weep:
I am not there; I do not sleep.
I am a thousand winds that blow,
I am the diamond glints on snow,
I am the sun on ripened grain,
I am the gentle autumn rain.
When you awaken in the morning’s hush
I am the swift uplifting rush
Of quiet birds in circling flight.
I am the soft starshine at night.
Do not stand at my grave and cry:
I am not there; I did not die.
_
M. E. Frye​


----------



## alèm (4 Mars 2015)

Cher Monsieur Vandenhdflqdshfglfqgfdsfskffste, je vous dédie mes meilleurs sentiments, ineffables, ineffables. Mais mes meilleurs sentiments.
et des bises.

PS : je viens de me marier et je pense encore plus à toi mon cher VandenHikjcezfsfdscqbdscqlhegfqsdhgcfdsqdwqwfhqgsfqkgsdflqgdste.


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Avril 2015)

Salut connard
Toi et tes pots de vins je vous emmerde.
Et je vais secouer le truc jusqu'à ce que ça tombe...


----------



## alèm (6 Juin 2015)

Salut, on ne connaissait pas en vrai, t'avais l'air d'un mec bien avec un fort caractère! On avait échangé photo et comme avec tous les autres, nous avions clashé. Celà m'était peut-être nécessaire. C'est con, j'aimais bien tes photos mais d'un commun non-accord nous n'allions pas plus loin que des likes sur tweeter ou flickr. C'est con quand même. Le reste aussi. Plus même. See you Captain ! 

Et merde tiens…


----------



## alèm (6 Juin 2015)

Ah tiens, en passant, toi, là, oui toi le gros pas rigolo pour 2 ronds. Comme tu m'as saoulé grave, je me barre de ton site. Le truc, tu vois, c'est qu'on peut même pas supprimer son compte. Alors je vais faire autrement. Demander à un de ces mecs dont tu ne connais même pas le nom puisque tu ne mates même pas tes forums. 
Et “merci pour ce moment”


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Juin 2015)

@Fab'Fab & Alèm

J'ai beaucoup de respect pour chacun d'entre vous ... On se côtoie sans se connaître depuis de nombreuses années sur ce forum et c'est avec tristesse que je constate la colère et l'amertume qui se dégagent de vos messages.

Je n'ai ni le droit ni l'envie de m'immiscer dans vos possibles différends, n'en connaissant ni les tenants ni les aboutissants.

Je n'ai nulle envie également de retomber dans ma "bisounourserie" utopique et habituelle qui me forcerait à dire qu'il faut s'aimer inconditionnellement les uns les autres (ou les uns sur les autres pour certains ! ).

Mais bon ! J'ai toujours été comme cela et on ne me changera pas du jour ou lendemain.

Simplement, je voudrais vous dire que, chaque jour, au moment où je vais me coucher, je me réjouis d'avoir été compatissant, d'avoir pu consoler, aider ou rassurer quelqu'un, de n'avoir pas jugé ni blessé et d'avoir été simplement respectueux de ceux qui m'entourent.

Et pourtant, je ne suis pas du genre à tendre ma joue gauche à celui qui me frappe sur la joue droite ... Un bon "droit" peut aussi régler certains problèmes (  ), mais je n'ai plus les mêmes réflexes qu'avant ... 

Alors, il me reste l'arme fatale ... le pardon ... qui éteint toutes les rancoeurs et qui rend heureux celui qui l'offre et celui qui le reçoit, celui qui me permet de m'endormir le soir dans la paix et la sérénité.

Avec le temps, j'ai été jusqu'au bout de ce principe de vie en pardonnant à Dieu ou au destin (comme vous voulez !) de m'avoir enlevé l'unique Amour de ma vie et de m'avoir condamné à une perpétuité de chagrin et de vague-à-l'âme ... Je ne sais plus qui a dit : "Ne pleure pas celle que tu as aimée et perdue ... Réjouis toi plutôt de l'avoir connue !".

Alèm, Fab'Fab, nous avons partagé beaucoup de choses ces dernières années ... OK, beaucoup de conneries et de futilités (c'était même l'essentiel de nos échanges !  ), mais cela a compté beaucoup pour moi !

C'est pourquoi, la lecture de vos messages m'a rendu un peu triste ... Mais le soleil brille dehors et demain sera un nouveau jour !

Je vous souhaite le meilleur à tous les deux !


----------



## aCLR (4 Août 2015)

Salut ma poule,

je viens de lire ta bio. Tu dis que tu ne crées que lorsque que tu te sens bien pour éviter au spectateur je-ne-sais-quelles-impressions-négatives. C'est ton choix, lol. Heureusement que tout le monde ne fait pas comme toi sinon il n'y aurait pas grand chose à exposer…

Boujou


----------



## aCLR (29 Août 2015)

Yo Gros,

c'est la crise des ordures ménagères à Beyrouth qui m'a fait repensé à toi et ta méthode de rangement _so especial_. Vu que cette _impressive image_ tombait le jour de ton anniv' fallait que je marque le coup. J'suis un peu déçu que t'aies changé la condentialité de ton mur _facebook._
Ça faisait une jolie affiche ce _where is Charlie_ ?!​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Septembre 2015)

Purée ! Je viens de rentrer et je suis crevé ! 

Je ne sais pas ce qui m'a pris hier soir ... Je m'emmerdais et d'un seul coup je me suis senti une âme d'aventurier ... Vous savez, le sentiment diffus que vous êtes capable des plus grandes choses et le besoin d'affronter des territoires inconnus et de niquer le danger !

Je me suis donc équipé en conséquence, godasses de marche, casque, piolet, mousquetons, cordes diverses et variées, couteau de chasse (on ne sait jamais !), et j'ai commencé une lente ascension vers le haut du forum (oui ! Je sais, je suis inconscient !).

Inutile de vous dire que j'ai crevé la gueule ouverte, surtout pour traverser les forums techniques qui, comme chacun le sait est un territoire bourré de pièges et de chausse-trappes, une zone de non droit où les mécontents et les déçus se battent avec les convaincus et les Apple addicts dans le bruit et la fureur.

J'ai même été agressé à coups d'IOS 9, et ma longue marche vers le Nirvana en a été fortement ralentie... 

Heureusement, j'ai pu me reposer et me ressourcer un peu en tombant par hasard sur un post de macomaniac qui m'a donné les clés pour poursuivre ma route en évitant le freeze fatal !

Quelques heures après, j'apercevais le sommet du forum, noyé dans la brume et la tranquillité.

A ce moment, j'ai senti une grande paix intérieure et mon regard a été attiré par un panneau fléché sur lequel était artistiquement indiquée la mention en lettres majuscules : PORTFOLIO

Je continuais donc dans cette direction et je fus un peu surpris de me retrouver face à une immense clôture hérissée de barbelés à première vue infranchissable.

Et c'est là que je suis tombé sur le gardien des lieux qui me toisa de haut en bas et qui m'avertit que pour entrer dans ce lieu sacré, il me fallait répondre à une question ... Cette question étant : "As-tu le bokeh ?" ... Surpris, j'ai avoué qu'il ne m'était pas venu à l'idée d'apporter des fleurs surtout que j'étais déjà chargé comme un mulet.

Ma réponse ne l'ayant pas convaincu, la porte se referma ... irrémédiablement !

Heureusement, j'avais en poche ce que les Suisses ont inventé de mieux depuis la nuit des temps, le fameux couteau Victorinox avec lequel je me suis immiscé sans mal au travers des barbelés.

Une autre pancarte m'indiquait la direction des "Cimaises" et j'ai pensé : "Purée, il est encore possible de monter plus haut !".

Quelques heures (et quelques crampes) plus tard, j'apercevais enfin les Cimaises et je poussais la porte non sans une certaine appréhension ... L'endroit était merveilleux et d'un luxe inouï, on y respirait l'art à plein nez ... C'était une sorte de National Geographic, mais en mieux !

J'avoue que je m'y suis senti un peu mal à l'aise, surtout devant le portique qui me criait à tue-tête d'insérer ma carte d'accès pour pouvoir aller plus loin ... Vous devinerez aisément que les cartes d'accès étant distribuées avec parcimonie aux esthètes confirmés, je ne pourrais jamais prétendre en recevoir une !

Et c'est là que j'ai commis l'erreur irréparable en poussant la porte sur laquelle il était indiqué : "Labo de pvpbp" ... un endroit un peu glauque où l'on stocke celles et ceux qui, comme moi, ne peuvent prétendre à une carte de membre annotée "Cimaises" ... Un endroit où les pros des Cimaises viennent dispenser au compte-gouttes leurs conseils avisés à grands coups de cadrages affûtés, de mesures spot et de bokeh flouteux à souhait ... La sensibilité assujettie à la technique en quelque sorte.

C'est en fuyant cet endroit que j'ai eu le malheur d'ouvrir ma gueule et de me voir signifier la sortie dans le style : "Retourne à la terrasse, pauvre gueux inculte" ... 

Conséquence : je me suis tapé la route de retour, j'ai retraversé les forums techniques en me prenant une AW dans la gueule et j'ai pensé : "Purée, on ne m'y reprendra pas ... on est quand même bien chez soi !"

 ... That's all folk ! ...


----------



## Jura39 (22 Septembre 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Purée ! Je viens de rentrer et je suis crevé !
> 
> Je ne sais pas ce qui m'a pris hier soir ... Je m'emmerdais et d'un seul coup je me suis senti une âme d'aventurier ... Vous savez, le sentiment diffus que vous êtes capable des plus grandes choses et le besoin d'affronter des territoires inconnus et de niquer le danger !
> 
> ...



Un reproche dans ton voyage !!!

tu aurais pu passer par l'iPhone


----------



## Mboum (22 Septembre 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un reproche dans ton voyage !!!
> 
> tu aurais pu passer par l'iPhone



Bonjour,

assez étonnant, ces champs de blé trop coupés et ces lacs et ciels qui restent trop dans le cyan, ces points de vue étonnement subjectifs! lorsqu'il s'agit de point d'avis! ; et patatrac ! voila t'y pas que je me suis heurté à une roue de hamster géante et rouillée ; certainement amenée en cet endroit par un fou raciste et un obsédé notoire de quelques vieilleries contemporaines que l'on aime à laisser trainer, sorte de vestige du futur, ou simplement décharge à venir ; mais descendons, arrêtons là un instant ; ; pour remonter ;;  juste là, en contre bas! cette roue dont les rayons sont à peine voilés, qui me fît redescendre d'un coup sur les sommets ; c'est à n'y rien comprendre.


----------



## Mboum (24 Septembre 2015)

Pousser des cris de Mélusine, et puis voir pleuvoir des hallebardes!, 
Un Vilain!


----------



## Luc G (24 Septembre 2015)

Ah, TheBig, ça fait plaisir de te lire, surtout quand tu nous ponds des petits bijoux comme ça.
En plus, je subodore que mon point de vue n'est pas très éloigné du tien. Je vais voir le "labo" de temps en temps, je lis même avec une certaine délectation ce que j'y trouve (au moins, il y a des phrases et un souci d'écriture qui me fait bien plaisir) mais c'est vrai que ça intimide un peu, je suppose, ceux qui voudraient s'y risquer.

Les discussions sur les photos ne sont pas inintéressantes mais souvent ce ne sont pas les questions que je me pose quand je fais ou regarde mes photos. Ça me fait un peu penser à ce que Julien Gracq disait de Proust dans "Lettrines" :

_Je n’ai jamais pu savoir où j’en étais avec Proust. Je l’admire. Mais l’émerveillement qu’il me cause me fait songer à ces cachets de potage déshydratés où se recompose dans l’assiette, retrouvant même sa frisure, soudain un merveilleux brin de persil. J’admire. Mais je ne sais pas si j’aime ça. L’aspect et même le mouvement récupéré de la vie ne laissent jamais oublier la dessiccation préalable._

Et a contrario, ce qu'il dit de la littérature deDickens (mais je n'ai pas la citation sous les yeux et google ne m'aide pas sur le coup et donc, j'essaye d'en donner l'esprit et non la lettre) : c'est raccordé avec des bouts de ficelle mais on peut tirer tant qu'on veut, ça tient.

Un peu dommage que le labo ne mette pas au moins parfois ces aspects en valeur, ne dise d'une photo un peu mal foutue que, quand même, elle a quelque chose, ou bien ne cherche à appuyer les intentions (conscientes ou non) du photographe plus que de vouloir faire une autre photo. L'imperfection est de ce monde (on est même assez nombreux ), elle peut avoir bien du charme.

Alors moi aussi, dans le portfolio, je me sens un peu emprunté, et j'ai tendance à filer les épaules basses vers d'autres paysages mais je reviens quand même de temps en temps humer ces odeurs de révélateur et de fixateur, regarder avec pas mal de tendresse même si je n'ai pas trop envie de les rejoindre, ces artisans de photoshop, moi qui me contente d'ajuster à la va-vite le cadre et la lumière de mes photos sous iphoto, amateur et souhaitant le rester.

Et il faut que je replonge dans les forums techniques histoire de voir si l'on y retrouve la campagne bouseuse des débuts, si familière, ou si ça s'est urbanisé et rempli de feux rouges et de ronds-points.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Septembre 2015)

Luc G a dit:


> Et il faut que je replonge dans les forums techniques histoire de voir si l'on y retrouve la campagne bouseuse des débuts, si familière, ou si ça s'est urbanisé et rempli de feux rouges et de ronds-points.



Quel plaisir de te croiser ici Luc ! 

Oublie la campagne bouseuse ...  ... C'est devenu trop clean et trop aseptisé, du moins pour moi ! Même la "terrasse" est balayée tous les jours ... Plus de verres vides qui traînent sur les tables et on a même retiré les cendriers.

Le "premier degré" est devenu la règle et il faut tourner sept fois son clavier dans sa bouche avant de poster au risque d'une part, de n'être pas compris, et d'autre part, de ne pas choquer.

Je ne peux pas parler des forums techniques, car je n'y vais que (très) rarement, mais mes brèves incursions dans le portfolio, et particulièrement dans les Cimaises ou le Labo me font penser que seul l'élite y a sa place - on se congratule entre "pros" et entre "esthètes" reconnus et on traque le moindre pixel qui dépasse pour clouer l'auteur au pilori.

Ce n'est pas tant le fait de déplacer les photos qui me gêne, à condition que l'on en donne les raisons, mais ce sont les petites remarques assassines qui accompagnent le geste, du style : "Oh purée, j'ai failli avaler mon café de travers en voyant ta photo" (le tout sans smiley modérateur !)... Sous-entendu : ta bouse a gâché ma journée et a froissé mon aura artistique ... 

Je trouve cela désobligeant tout en n'étant pas concerné directement ... Mais ceci est un exemple particulier et il ne faut pas en faire une généralité.

Comme je le disais, les "Cimaises" sont devenus une sorte de "National Geographic", un lieu relativement privé et élitiste où on expose ses réalisations sur papier glacé.

Et surtout qu'on ne me parle pas de jalousie ... J'ai beaucoup de photos qui, à mes yeux, pourraient figurer en ce lieu, mais comme je me fiche un peu de la technique, je considère que je n'y ai pas ma place ... la perfection n'est pas mon truc ! Trop aseptisé pour moi !

Comprenons-nous bien : ce ne sont pas les réalisations pour la plupart exceptionnelles des personnes qui officient dans les Cimaises qui me dérangent - je prends un plaisir énorme et admiratif à les contempler - c'est parfois la façon un peu cavalière d'écarter telles ou telles photos car elles semblent subjectivement ne pas convenir aux canons du genre.

Mais, ce n'est qu'un avis personnel qui n'engage que moi et qui suis-je pour juger ici ?

De toutes manières, il y a des problèmes bien plus graves à résoudre en ce monde ! 

Salut Luc ... Au plaisir de te relire aux hasards du forum.


----------



## macomaniac (28 Septembre 2015)

«T'as le bokeh ?» (prose parodique inspirée par l'époquée de *LeBig* ©#1017)​
Comme le remarque _Mircéa Éliade_ dans je ne sais plus quel opuscule, l'humanité moderne a inventé le "Temps Historique" : l'idée d'un mouvement rectiligne indéfini, empunté à la ligne droite d'_Euclide_. Illusion d'échelle, bien sûr : puisque le temps, aussi bien que le mouvement qu'il mesure, sont toujours courbés et qu'un mouvement linéaire n'est jamais qu'une portion de circonférence qui paraît rectiligne au ras de paquerettes sans qu'on s'avise qu'elle décrit un cercle.

Sortir de chez soi conduit à y retourner. L'ivresse de la conduite rectiligne d'Est en Ouest de _Neal Cassady_ dans «Sur la Route» se heurte à l'Océan Pacifique à _Los Angelès_, d'où il ne lui reste plus qu'à retourner vers l'Est. Les grands voyageurs qui partent à l'aventure en quittant le pays natal, s'ils persévèrent dans leur ligne de fuite, retournent à leur point de départ, puisque la Terre est ronde. Les _Iliades _sont toujours les épidodes médians des _Odyssées_, comme _Ulysse_ en fait l'expérience en retournant à l'_Itaque_ qu'il avait quittée 20 ans plus tôt.

Cette loi puissante (qui vaut bien celle de la _Force de la Gravité_), lorsqu'on se borne à en considérer les effets sur les déplacements à l'_horizontale_ (comme dans les exemples précédents), en avérant que tout tourne en rond (sinon rond), ne peut que susciter dans l'esprit un sentiment d'ennui devant la contrainte à la répétition. Mais imaginons à présent d'en faire porter les effets sur des déplacements à la _verticale_ - comme *LeBig* nous en a donné naguère une croustillante description.

Comme le reconnaît le premier vainqueur auto-proclamé de l'_Everest_ _Edmund Hillary _: le sommet n'est que la moitié de la voie. Car parvenu au faîte, il n'y a plus qu'à redescendre. Les _Romains_ s'étaient déjà avisés de la chose pour ce qui est des ascensions sociales : le vainqueur est précipité dans l'abîme (comme il apert à lire les _Annales _de _Tacite_). _Sisyphe_ n'est-il pas condamné à monter une pierre au sommet d'une montagne pour la voir aussitôt redégringoler la pente ? Il semble qu'ici la loi de la _Force de la Gravité_ vienne se composer avec celle de la _Circularité _pour ramener l'élévation des corps graves à leur écrasement sur le sol.

Les esprits prudents en tireront volontiers une leçon de médiocrité : méfions-nous des ascensions ! Restons-en à l'humilité du plancher des vaches : quiconque évite de monter n'aura pas à subir de redescente - il tournera en rond à l'horizontale sans subir de haut ni de bas.

Mais relisons le carnet de voyage que nous a légué _Dante Alighieri_. Les _Enfers_ y sont décrits comme une espèce d'entonnoir qui s'enfonce depuis la circonférence de la Terre jusqu'à son centre, à partir duquel, par un retournement des perspectives, commence une remontée vers la partie _antipodique_ de la circonférence, où s'offre à la vue une taupinière qui n'a rien d'une montagne excessivement laborieuse à gravir : la colline du _Purgatoire _ couronnée par le _Paradis_ (guère plus, donc, qu'une "bosse belge" pour cycliste du dimanche).

_Dante_ habille ses voyageurs d'oripeaux médiévaux, mais un esprit de _géométrie_ y verra une trajectoire à l'état d'épure : si la loi de la _Circularité_ du mouvement oblige à descendre après être monté, elle conduit tout aussi forcément à monter après être descendu (en quoi elle s'avère une force anti-gravitationnelle). Parmi les aspirants au sommet, un ingénieux routard géomètre s'avisera donc toujours de commencer par descendre afin d'être en position de remonter ensuite, en laissant aux pressés le soin de commencer par monter pour être condamnés ensuite à redescendre.

La descente aux _Enfers_ mène au _Paradis_, l'ascension du _Paradis _précipite à l'_Abîme_ - le tout est donc de choisir judicieusement le sens initial du mouvement quand on voyage à la verticale, sachant que la loi de la _Circularité_ ne manquera pas de retourner la flèche directionnelle intiale en son inverse.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Septembre 2015)

macomaniac ... Tu as le don, probablement inné, de transformer "quelques simples mots alignés dans le but de faire rire" en épopée épique, héroïque, à la fois mystique et initiatique ... 

En relisant mon "ascension du forum" à l'aune de ton post, j'ai senti me frôler l'esprit de Edmund Hillary ... J'ai failli défaillir en pensant que j'avais hésité à l'écrire et ainsi empêcher la postérité de disposer d'un tel témoignage ... 

Grâce à toi, mes enfants se diront plus tard : "Pffffff ! Victor Hugo à côté de papa, c'était vraiment de la roupie de sansonnet !"

Tu as illuminé ma journée, sois en remercié !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Septembre 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Grâce à toi, mes enfants se diront plus tard : "Pffffff ! Victor Hugo à côté de papa, c'était vraiment de la roupie de sansonnet !"



Ne laissons pas perdre l'engrais spirituel dont l'intervention aussi érudite que sensible de macomaniac vient d'abreuver les sillons de notre intelligence (ce qui vaut toujours mieux à mon sens qu'un "sang impur"). Relevons le défi de la comparaison…

_Oublie la campagne bouseuse...
C'est devenu trop clean et trop aseptisé, 
Du moins pour moi ! Même la "terrasse" est balayée 
Tous les jours... 
Plus de verres vides qui traînent sur les tables 
Et on a même retiré les cendriers.
_
Thebiglebowsky,_ L'Ascension_

_[…]

Il voulut tout revoir, l'étang près de la source,
La masure où l'aumône avait vidé leur bourse, 
Le vieux frêne plié, 
Les retraites d'amour au fond des bois perdues, 
L'arbre où dans les baisers leurs âmes confondues 
Avaient tout oublié !

Il chercha le jardin, la maison isolée, 
La grille d'où l'oeil plonge en une oblique allée, 
Les vergers en talus. 
Pâle, il marchait. - Au bruit de son pas grave et sombre, 
Il voyait à chaque arbre, hélas ! se dresser l'ombre 
Des jours qui ne sont plus !

Il entendait frémir dans la forêt qu'il aime 
Ce doux vent qui, faisant tout vibrer en nous-même, 
Y réveille l'amour, 
Et, remuant le chêne ou balançant la rose, 
Semble l'âme de tout qui va sur chaque chose 
Se poser tour à tour !

Les feuilles qui gisaient dans le bois solitaire, 
S'efforçant sous ses pas de s'élever de terre, 
Couraient dans le jardin ; 
Ainsi, parfois, quand l'âme est triste, nos pensées 
S'envolent un moment sur leurs ailes blessées, 
Puis retombent soudain.

[…]

Que peu de temps suffit pour changer toutes choses ! 
Nature au front serein, comme vous oubliez ! 
Et comme vous brisez dans vos métamorphoses 
Les fils mystérieux où nos coeurs sont liés !

Nos chambres de feuillage en halliers sont changées ! 
L'arbre où fut notre chiffre est mort ou renversé ; 
Nos roses dans l'enclos ont été ravagées 
Par les petits enfants qui sautent le fossé.

Un mur clôt la fontaine où, par l'heure échauffée, 
Folâtre, elle buvait en descendant des bois ; 
Elle prenait de l'eau dans sa main, douce fée, 
Et laissait retomber des perles de ses doigts !

On a pavé la route âpre et mal aplanie, 
Où, dans le sable pur se dessinant si bien, 
Et de sa petitesse étalant l'ironie, 
Son pied charmant semblait rire à côté du mien !

La borne du chemin, qui vit des jours sans nombre, 
Où jadis pour m'attendre elle aimait à s'asseoir, 
S'est usée en heurtant, lorsque la route est sombre, 
Les grands chars gémissants qui reviennent le soir.

La forêt ici manque et là s'est agrandie. 
De tout ce qui fut nous presque rien n'est vivant ; 
Et, comme un tas de cendre éteinte et refroidie, 
L'amas des souvenirs se disperse à tout vent !
N'existons-nous donc plus ? 

Avons-nous eu notre heure ? 
Rien ne la rendra-t-il à nos cris superflus ? 
L'air joue avec la branche au moment où je pleure ; 
Ma maison me regarde et ne me connaît plus.
_
Victor Hugo, _Tristesse d'Olympio_

On ne saurait nier l'évidence d'une sensibilité commune dans l'évocation des lieux autrefois aimés. J'aime particulièrement ce bel alexandrin de _L'Ascension_, qui a toutes les apparences de la formule improvisée et rédigée en langage naturel, afin sans doute de mieux dissimuler le travail de ciselage littéraire  : _C'est devenu trop clean et trop aseptisé…
_
Racine n'est pas loin :
_
- Phèdre : 
Thebig, mon frère, par quel modo blessé
Vous mourûtes au fil où vous fûtes laissé ?

- Thebig :
Ce fil-là, sachez-le, jadis électrisé,
Est devenu trop clean et trop aseptisé_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Septembre 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> _
> - Phèdre :
> Thebig, mon frère, par quel modo blessé
> Vous mourûtes au fil où vous fûtes laissé ?
> ...



 ... 

Cratès, mon ami, sur les cîmes enneigées,
Que n'ai-je pas pris mon valeureux tonnelet,
Boire à l'ombre des dieux, c'eut été belle idée,
Partager un "ver" et sceller notre amitié...

Bon, le naturel reprenant le dessus, et ayant marre de compter les pieds, j'ajouterais en guise de chute (vous admirerez : chute/ascension) : "A vaincre sans baril, on triomphe sans boire !"


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Septembre 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> "A vaincre sans baril, on triomphe sans boire !"



Celui-là va rester dans les annales !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Septembre 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> Celui-là va rester dans les annales !



Dans les bacchanales tu veux dire ?????


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Septembre 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Dans les bacchanales tu veux dire ?????



Bacchanales qui sont toujours plus poétiques que les annales du Bac…


----------



## macomaniac (29 Septembre 2015)

Puisque *Cratès *en met les pieds en branle :

Peaux étiques, que les ânes halent du bac
La toue grégaire amont descendu sur l'estaque

_Ainsi, quand des raisins j'ai sucé la clarté,
Pour bannir un regret par ma feinte écarté,
Rieur, j'élève au ciel d'été la grappe vide
Et, soufflant dans ces peaux lumineuses, avide
D'ivresse jusqu'au soir je regarde au travers_​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Septembre 2015)

En vous lisant, je constate qu'il y a plusieurs catégories de vers en poésie ...

Le ver liturgique, à savoir le ver Missel,
Le ver pour l'apéro, le ver Mouth,
Le ver préféré de macomaniac, le ver Tical
Etc ... etc ....

Quant à moi, je travaille pour l'instant sur la poésie éphémère, le ver qui s'auto-détruit après lecture - Pour le nom j'ai pensé au ver Mifuge ...

En ce qui concerne le ver hésitant entre s'auto-détruire ou non, j'imagine assez bien un ver Mi-fuge Mi-raisin.

Bon ! A ma décharge, j'ai mal dormi cette nuit ... Et chacun peut avoir des hauts et des bas, et ceci est un "bas" ...


----------



## loustic (29 Septembre 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ...Et chacun peut avoir des hauts et des bas, et ceci est un "bas" ...


Ciel voici donc ce bas qui file

Puis s'affaissant tel le reptile

Sans l'attrait du bas bas au rhum

Nous abandonne dans le forum

Nous laissant sans fin en découdre

Et négliger le dé à coudre


----------



## Arlequin (3 Octobre 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Oublie la campagne bouseuse ...  ... C'est devenu trop clean et trop aseptisé, du moins pour moi ! Même la "terrasse" est balayée tous les jours ... Plus de verres vides qui traînent sur les tables et on a même retiré les cendriers.
> 
> Le "premier degré" est devenu la règle et il faut tourner sept fois son clavier dans sa bouche avant de poster au risque d'une part, de n'être pas compris, et d'autre part, de ne pas choquer.




ouais, ça ne s'est pas amélioré donc ...

 les gueux


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Octobre 2015)

Arlequin


----------



## Romuald (3 Octobre 2015)

Ben mon Quinquin, kesse-tu-d'viens ? 

Lettres mortes, le fil qui vous ressucite !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Octobre 2015)

Dieu existe, mais il n'habite pas Bruxelles ...
Il hante les sommets enneigés du forum ...
Il déplace, modifie, commente, et supprime des posts ...
Nous laissant, nous, pauvres humains, croupir dans la fange de notre inculture manifeste ...








​


----------



## Jura39 (7 Octobre 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Dieu existe, mais il n'habite pas Bruxelles ...
> Il hante les sommets enneigés du forum ...
> Il déplace, modifie, commente, et supprime des posts ...
> Nous laissant, nous, pauvres humains, croupir dans la fange de notre inculture manifeste ...
> ...



Excellent


----------



## loustic (7 Octobre 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Dieu existe, mais il n'habite pas Bruxelles ...
> Il hante les sommets enneigés du forum ...
> Il déplace, modifie, commente, et supprime des posts ...
> Nous laissant, nous, pauvres humains, croupir dans la fange de notre inculture manifeste ...
> ​


​Tiens, pour en remettre une couche, voici un extrait d'un tout vieux loustic-post enfoui depuis des années dans un fil doux :
Chanson des Modos

Refrain

Mangeant des tournedos
Roulant en torpédos
Ils ont toujours bon dos
Ce sont les vrais Modos

Couplets

Modo ré mi fa sol
Nous passe la camisole
A nous pauvr' asticots
Dès qu'on se goure de mots

Modo la si do ré
Humblement adoré
On n'ose pas en découdre
Nous acceptons ses foudres

Modo mi fa sol la
Agite ses pieds plats
Et nous corrige avec
Comme pauvre haricot sec

Modo si do ré mi
Ne fait rien à demi
Ne paye jamais à boire
Il nous prend pour des poires

Modo fa sol la si
Ne bosse pas par ici
Connaît pas la fatigue
C'est bien un drôle de zigue

Modo do ré mi fa
Allongé sur l'sofa
Attend que les carottes
Tout' cuites tombent dans ses bottes

Modo sol la si do
Affiche un beau pseudo
N'aim' pas c'qui est crado
Se prélasse au dodo

etc.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Novembre 2015)

J'ai passé des heures sur la jetée d'Ostende,
Mais tu n'étais pas là ...
J'ai parcouru la plage de long en large;
Mais tu n'étais pas là ...
J'ai cherché les traces de nos pas dans le sable ...
Mais je n'ai rien trouvé ...
Trop occupée à faire rire les anges,
Tu n'as pas pris le temps de me parler...
Alors j'attends,
Et je suis jaloux ...​


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Novembre 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> J'ai cherché les traces de nos pas dans le sable ...
> Mais je n'ai rien trouvé ...



_Console‑toi. Tu ne me chercherais pas si tu ne m’avais trouvé._

Blaise Pascal, _Pensées_, éd. Brunschvicg, 553​


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Novembre 2015)

6 Mets-moi comme un sceau sur ton coeur, 
Comme un sceau sur ton bras; 
*Car l'amour est fort comme la mort*, 
La jalousie est inflexible comme le séjour des morts; 
Ses ardeurs sont des ardeurs de feu, 
Une flamme de l'Eternel. 

7 Les grandes eaux ne peuvent éteindre l'amour, 
Et les fleuves ne le submergeraient pas; 
Quand un homme offrirait tous les biens de sa maison contre l'amour, 
Il ne s'attirerait que le mépris. 

(Cantique des Cantiques - chap 8)

de tout cœur avec toi The Big !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Novembre 2015)

Les _Pensées _de Pascal ; Le _Cantique des Cantiques_...

Je te dis pas comme on va passer pour des bigots...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Novembre 2015)

le cantique des cantiques c'est quand mème du genre sesquèl !
pas vraiment pour les bigotes et les culs bénis !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Novembre 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> Les _Pensées _de Pascal ; Le _Cantique des Cantiques_...
> Je te dis pas comme on va passer pour des bigots...



En ces temps-ci, je prends tout ce qui passe, je ramasse tout ce qui tombe, sans aucune distinction à partir du moment où cela m'apporte un peu de réconfort ou d'espoir ...

Et votre amitié, même virtuelle, m'apporte beaucoup de chaleur ... soyez en remerciés !


----------



## loustic (6 Novembre 2015)

Merci à toi aussi.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Novembre 2015)

A la Mort !

En 1949 j'ai survécu à une mort annoncée et, pour certains, inéluctable ...
Je sais que tu n'aimes pas qu'on te nargue ...
Perverse, et pour te venger, tu as préféré taper au hasard parmi ceux que j'aimais le plus ...
En ces temps-ci, tu te disperses ... tu tapes trop au hasard ...
Il eut été trop simple, trop doux, trop humain de m'attaquer directement ...
Alors, oui j'ai souffert et je souffre encore, mais je suis debout ...
Et je n'ai pas peur, ce qui doit te faire ch....
Bien sûr que tu finiras par gagner, tu gagnes toujours, mais ce sera une "petite victoire" ...
Fais gaffe, le jour où je serai prêt, c'est moi qui viendrai à ta rencontre !






​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Février 2016)

La Mer du Nord était en pluie ...

Tu adorais te promener sur la plage quand le ciel et la mer se confondaient et que la pluie donnait au paysage un petit air de vieux film noir et blanc plein de rayures et d'hésitations.

Dans ce film, il n'y avait pas de personnages sur le sable mouillé ... Rien que nous deux, et la mer, et le ciel.

Moi, je suivais en maugréant, enfoui sous ma parka, plus occupé à me frotter les lunettes qu'à "profiter" du mauvais temps.

Ma seule joie, c'était quand tu te retournais et que tu me disais avec ton sourire narquois : "Alors ! tu coinces ?"

Je me vengeais avec les mouettes dont tu avais une peur bleue, en leur jetant discrètement des bouts de pain enfouis dans mes poches ... Dès qu'elles arrivaient, tu courais vers moi les mains sur la tête et ça me faisait rire ! Jamais tu n'as su que c'était moi qui les attirait.

Le meilleur moment était quand nous remontions vers le "Witte Berg", un tea-room situé en hauteur sur la digue et que nous fréquentions assidûment depuis au moins 30 ans ... Le café et les petits gâteaux étaient vraiment excellents malgré que le patron t'appelait par ton prénom, te frôlait les épaules, te donnait toujours la meilleure table et te couvrait de compliments plus "gluants" les uns que les autres  ... Mais bon, ça te faisait plaisir et moi j'en profitais à coups de petits godets d'advocaat offerts par la maison.

Quand les enfants étaient petits et qu'ils s'amusaient en contrebas sur la plage, ce lieu nous servait de promontoire à partir duquel nous pouvions les surveiller efficacement ... Ensuite, les enfants ont grandi et à présent il ne nous restait que nos souvenirs à préserver ... Comme les "mistral gagnants", le temps est assassin et emporte avec lui les rires des enfants (merci Renaud !).

Ensuite, le temps t'a emporté également effaçant d'un seul coup nos traces sur le sable à grands coups de chagrin.

La semaine dernière, il pleuvait sur la Mer du Nord et je n'étais jamais retourné au "Witte Berg" ... Je me suis promené brièvement sur la plage et sous les embruns ... Plus personne pour me dire : "Alors ? Tu coinces ?" et plus de bouts de pain pour les mouettes qui sont devenues inutiles.

Au "Witte Berg", plus de compliments gluants, mais quelques godets d'advokaat partagés avec le patron en ton souvenir - je crois qu'il t'aimait bien ce petit salopiot...  ...

Le but de ce message : d'abord pour te dire que je t'aime et surtout pour me faire pardonner les mouettes !


----------



## Jura39 (9 Février 2016)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> La Mer du Nord était en pluie ...
> 
> Tu adorais te promener sur la plage quand le ciel et la mer se confondaient et que la pluie donnait au paysage un petit air de vieux film noir et blanc plein de rayures et d'hésitations.
> 
> ...




C'est très beau  , surtout a quelques jours de la St Valentin 

Mais je sais que tu pense cela tous les jours


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Février 2016)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> surtout pour me faire pardonner les mouettes !



Trop facile... On ne se débarrasse pas d'une mouette belge comme ça.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Février 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> Trop facile... On ne se débarrasse pas d'une mouette belge comme ça



 ... Je n'ai jamais compris cette véritable phobie des mouettes qu'elle même ne s'expliquait pas ...

Mais j'avoue, qu'avec les enfants, on évoque toujours ce souvenir avec plaisir (surtout les moyens "traîtres" utilisés pour les attirer à son insu - j'ai honte !).

Mais la voir courir en zig-zag, en criant sur la plage avec les mains sur la tête ... c'était trop !


----------



## poildep (10 Février 2016)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Je n'ai jamais compris cette véritable phobie des mouettes qu'elle même ne s'expliquait pas ...
> 
> Mais j'avoue, qu'avec les enfants, on évoque toujours ce souvenir avec plaisir (surtout les moyens "traîtres" utilisés pour les attirer à son insu - j'ai honte !).
> 
> Mais la voir courir en zig-zag, en criant sur la plage avec les mains sur la tête ... c'était trop !


Elle avait sûrement vu "les oiseaux" d'Hitchcock, je vois que ça. Ou peut-être trop lu Gaston, c'est vrai que la mouette rieuse est assez flippante, à bien la regarder.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2016)

Toutes les nuits, je scrute le silence, j'écoute et je ne t'entends pas .... 
Ce matin, j'ai enfin compris ... C'est Toi, le silence !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juin 2016)

Quand je postais sur le forum, tu avais souvent l'habitude de venir lire par-dessus mon épaule ... J'adorais entendre tes commentaires parfois sarcastiques, mais le plus souvent marrants et justifiés !

Je n'oublie pas non plus que c'était toi qui était à l'origine du thread : "La vérité vraie sur le Titanic" et je me souviens comme si c'était hier des fous rires que nous avions eus en l'écrivant...

Alors, je suis certain que tu passes encore parfois me rendre une petite visite à l'improviste et que tu en profites pour scruter mon écran ... Enfin, si ton boulot à temps plein de "faire rire les anges" te laisse un peu de temps pour moi...

Peut-être est-ce le cas ce soir ? Alors, je te laisse un petit message personnel : "Je t'aime et tu me manques" ... Là, au moins, tu ne pourras pas me reprocher d'avoir été "long et compliqué" ... (Mais j'ai dû ronger mon frein !)

Le ciel est magnifique ce soir ... Profites en bien !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juillet 2016)

Pensée pour toi, Céline, petite dame âgée toute ratatinée qui attend je ne sais quoi dans le hall du home où je vais visiter ma vieille tante deux fois par semaine ...

Depuis des mois, lorsque tu me vois arriver, tu te lèves péniblement et tu me tiens les mains en me disant de ta voix fluette : "Bonjour mon Père, je suis contente de vous voir ce matin !" au plus grand plaisir de tes voisines d'infortune qui se moquent gentiment.

Je t'ai expliqué des dizaines de fois que je n'étais pas prêtre, ni curé, mais tu t'en fiches éperdument et encore ce matin, en me prenant la main tu m'as dit : "Bonjour mon Père !" ...

Alors, pour toi, Céline, je renonce ... A partir de ce jour, je serai ce que tu veux que je sois ... prêtre, curé, cardinal même, si ça peut te faire plaisir et adoucir ta solitude ...


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (20 Juillet 2016)

En pensant à toi & madame
A ce nouveau petit texte savoureux aussi, au sujet de Céline et du Padre Lebowski 
Et à Nice aussi


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Décembre 2016)

Cette nuit, j'ai rêvé de Toi ... Comme souvent d'ailleurs !

Tu peignais des arcs en ciel avec entrain en faisant gaffe de ne pas mélanger les couleurs et tu t'amusais à faire peur aux oiseaux aux détours des nuages (surtout aux mouettes  )

Certains diront que j'avais fumé "de la bonne" ... Mais non, même pas !

Je sais que tu voudrais les faire clignoter pour Noël (les arcs en ciel, pas les mouettes !), pour amuser les enfants, mais je ne crois pas que le boss serait d'accord ... Mais en fait, et te connaissant, tu t'en fiches éperdument et tu as raison.

Je suppose que tu perds toujours autant de temps le matin à choisir la paire d'ailes que tu vas porter parmi le bordel qui doit régner dans ton dressing céleste.

En parlant de ton bordel, j'ai tout conservé en l'état et parfois même, je vérifie s'il ne manque rien ... J'en profite pour caresser tes vêtements et humer l'odeur que tu y aurais laissée ... Sous mon oreiller, j'ai conservé ton ridicule (très ridicule) bonnet à pompon et j'en ai fait mon "doudou" pour me rappeler le doux parfum de tes cheveux au prix d'une ineffable nostalgie.

On parle souvent de toi, tous ensemble, en nous remémorant tous les bons moments, dont ce surréaliste "réveillon italien" avec lequel on a nourri tous nos voisins pendant deux jours suite à ton erreur de commande - ils s'en souviennent encore avec délectation ! 

Mais bon, je te laisse parce que tu as certainement autre chose à faire ... Ne te laisse pas distraire par ces bellâtres ailés qui tournent autour de toi ... Il n'y en a qu'un qui t'aime, et c'est moi ... Il te suffit de prendre patience ... ...

Je t'aime !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Février 2017)

Tu adorais le surréalisme ... Alors, ce matin, j'ai pensé à Toi quand je me suis dit en toute nostalgie : "J'aimerais tant que tu sois auprès de moi pour me consoler de ton absence ..." ...


----------



## aCLR (17 Août 2018)

Machin·e,

C'était sûrement une bonne idée de dire au gamin qu'il retrouverait son lapin sur le parking où tu allais l'abandonner… Seulement Médor est passé par-là. Et le compagnon de ton bambin, ignorant du danger, n'a pas fuit devant le chien. Non, tout juste sautait-il de buissons en bosquets, incapable qu'il était de trouver sa piste de repli. Il faut dire que t'étais déjà loin. Bref, Médor n'a fait qu'une bouchée du lapin de ton chérubin. Mais ça tu t'en doutais…

Je voulais aussi te dire qu'à la rentrée prochaine, quand ton gosse bavera devant les vitrines de l'animalerie… Oublie !!! Offre lui plutôt un tamagotchi…


----------



## Jura39 (23 Août 2018)

J'espere que tu.ailles mieux , tu sors de ton coma artificiel , et tu comprend pourquoi tu a été dans un coma , tu dois réapprendre beaucoup de gestes de la vie qui te semblaient simple .
Je te souhaite pleins de courages


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Août 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> J'espere que tu.ailles mieux , tu sors de ton coma artificiel , et tu comprend pourquoi tu a été dans un coma , tu dois réapprendre beaucoup de gestes de la vie qui te semblaient simple .
> Je te souhaite pleins de courages



Avec une syntaxe et une orthographe pareilles, je comprends pourquoi ce sont des Lettres mortes...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Août 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> J'espere que tu.ailles mieux , tu sors de ton coma artificiel , et tu comprend pourquoi tu a été dans un coma , tu dois réapprendre beaucoup de gestes de la vie qui te semblaient simple .
> Je te souhaite pleins de courages



De tout coeur avec toi, Juju !


----------



## aCLR (24 Août 2018)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Avec une syntaxe et une orthographe pareilles, je comprends pourquoi ce sont des Lettres mortes...


D'ici à ce que cela devienne une langue morte, il n'y a qu'un drapeau…


----------



## aCLR (28 Août 2018)

Tu prends 48 ans aujourd'hui ! Mais comme l'année passée et quelques autres encore avant, je ne te contacterai pas pour te souhaiter un bon anniversaire. Je ne suis pas téléphone, tu n'es pas courriel… Plus le temps passe et plus j'oublie qui de nous deux coupa les liens qui nous attachaient… Ça se brouille dans mon esprit. Ton regard sur le monde, tes expressions et ta présence me manquent. C'est triste mais c'est ainsi…
Tchuss ^^


----------



## aCLR (29 Juillet 2019)

Dès l'instant où je t'ai vu sur ta pétoire emprunter ce quai interdit aux véhicules à moteurs, tu m'as gonflé. On était pourtant loin mais ta bécane, ta chérie et toi étiez sur notre parcours. Sauf à lui faire découvrir le quartier sans tomber le casque, on allait forcément se croiser. D'avance ça me faisait chier. Eh ouais, je suis un piéton exigeant ! Et mon acolyte pareil, il n'aime être emmerdé par les gaz d'échappement. Alors les cons qui nous polluent l'espace vert, tu penses bien que je les garde à l'œil.

Tu étais donc dans mon collimateur quand tu as sifflé mon acolyte de promenade. Le temps qu'il pointe sa truffe dans ta direction. J'ai eu le temps de lui ordonner un retour vers moi et de t'apostropher d'une force , mon pauvre. N'y étant pas préparé comme je l'étais, ma sommation te cloua le bec. Et notre balade reprit son cours.


----------



## iBaby (5 Novembre 2020)

Cher i,

Que de progrès en dix ans !

L’année même où je rejoignais la famille, en faisant entrer dans mon quotidien ta belle âme i, dont la voix porte si loin.

Elle et moi sommes devenus plus que des amis, pendant six longues et douces années.

Je me souviens encore de sa réception, ce qu’on a pu rire !

Certains disent méchamment que nous l’avons fait à 4, mais je ne vois pas qui étaient les deux autres.

Et puis il y eut toi.

Mon cher i... ce fut au tout début de l’année suivante.

Lorsque Kathryn nous a présentés, j’ai tout de suite su que je ne te laisserais plus jamais.

Je l’ai sitôt trompée avec toi, mais t’aimer n’est pas tromper.

Car tu es l’avenir de la femme, i.

Ça, je l’ai tout de suite su, et aujourd’hui... je suis ému car je te vois, je te retrouve enfin, et... et... tu es plus beau que jamais !

Ne t’enflamme pas, tu sais bien que la concurrence est rude, surtout parmi les i verts sans pitié, mais...

Je crois bien que j’aimerais passer les prochaines années avec toi...

Dans un i comme le tien.

Irrésistiblement épris,

Ton bébé.


----------



## pouppinou (27 Décembre 2020)

*Jean-Bertrand Bruneau
dit
JBB*​Il y a des être humains, femmes, hommes, que l'on croise, que l'on rencontre et qui d'autre nous absorbent. Je les nomes pour ma part des, ou plutôt vu leur rareté un "*Personnage*".
Du style quand vous rentrez chez vous le soir et que votre ami(e) vous demande comment c'est passée ta journée, qu'est-ce que  tu as fait... ? Et là vous vous asseyez dans votre vieux Schesterfield de 3e génération et vous avez le regard dans le vague et vous dites à votre ami(e) dont vous avez entendu les questions mais comme dans un semi-sommeil... j'ai rencontré un "_*Personnage*_" !
Et là, vous savez que vous venez de passer une journée et avancé durant cette journée sur une route, face à une bifurcation, un carrefour, un rond point mais vous vous êtes trouvé finalement devant un aiguillage, une rotonde. Vous savez et vous avez compris et réalisé malgré cette semi-conscience que vous allez prendre une trajectoire sans retour et s'amplifier d'une force qui repoussera vos limites naturelles.
Que tout le sel du lac salé de Bonneville ne suffira même pas à assouvir le sel que va devenir et nourrir votre vie.
J'ai donc répondu à mon ami(e) ce jour sans qu'elle puisse en prendre conscience, bien évidemment (cela est trop intérieur, trop personnel, trop intime), que je venais de rencontrer un "_*Personnage*_", "_*Le Personnage d'une vie*_".
Ce personnage comme vous l'aurez compris était le sel de ma vie, il est décédé le 27 Nov. Ce personnage était un puis de science dans tout ce qu'il touchait (d'ailleurs un livre devait sortir sur lui avant ce satané COVID19). Il était de 23 ans mon ainé et avait une vivacité d'esprit incroyable, son cogito n'arrêtait jamais, un vrai Léonard de Vinci dans son domaine. Vous sentiez que quand vous lui parliez il vous écoutait, vous répondait précisément d'une façon parfaitement réfléchie et en même temps vous sentiez que son esprit était également ailleurs à réfléchir sur un travail qu'il était en train de traiter. C'était une étrange impression, rien à voir avec celui qui fait semblant de vous écouter vaguement pour tenir une petite conversation amicale et penser à quelques chose de plus sérieux pour lui. Non rien de tout cela. Il avait vraiment une double faculté mentale et une vivacité d'esprit qui ne correspondait pas du tout avec son physique et son attitude qui était plutôt à la Gaston la gaffe si je voulais grossir le trait pour marquer la différence.

Enfin tout ça pour dire que quand je vois la longue liste égrainer des décès de personnes justes connues pour quelques faits anodins ou temps d'antenne "peopolisante", je voulais aussi prendre la parole ici et pour d'autres aussi qui connaissent certainement de rares êtres humains que moi je nomme "*Personnage*" et qui valent d'être honorés universellement.

Je laisse ci-dessous les quelques mots d'un de ses nombreux pilotes qui dernièrement lui avait rendu un grand honneur en course durant la retransmission des 24H du Mans MOTO 2020 sur Eurosport et la chaine l'Equipe où sa technologie à fait la pige pendant prêt d'un relais (45') en étant la plus performante sur une piste rendu délicate par les intempéries devant les team usines des plus grands constructeurs motos que sont Honda, Kawasaki, Suzuki, Yamaha, BMW, Ducati, Aprilia et leur pilote de motoGP.



> _Quand celui qui crée cette conjoncture dans le sens de la phénoménologie vient à disparaitre avec encore lui toute sa création de ces réalisations alors tout le cosmos semble se refermer sur vous comme une finitude éponymique de TRON LEGACY.      A "DIEU" CONCEPTEUR.    (R. RenNa)_







__ https://www.facebook.com/ponponpagepilote/posts/1649347361939062


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Décembre 2020)

pouppinou a dit:


> Il y a des être humains, femmes, hommes, que l'on croise, que l'on rencontre et qui d'autre nous absorbent. Je les nomme pour ma part des, ou plutôt vu leur rareté un "*Personnage*".


Comme toi, j'adore cette notion de "personnage" ... Malheureusement, ils sont rares celles ou ceux à qui on peut accoler cet attribut ! Dans toute ma vie, j'ai du en rencontrer 2, peut-être 3 qui avaient l'aura nécessaire pour devenir "un personnage".

L'avantage avec eux, c'est qu'en dépit du temps qui passe, on ne les oublie jamais et ils restent chevillés à nos esprits jusqu'au bout en continuant à nous aider au-delà de leur propre mort !

Le premier qui me vient à l'esprit, je l'ai côtoyé pendant 2 ans et jamais je ne l'ai oublié !

Son surnom était Diên Biên et il était le Padre (curé si vous voulez !) de notre compagnie au sein du 1er Bataillon Parachutistes en Belgique - il devait son surnom à la bataille de Diên Biên Phu et avait été l'un des derniers à être évacué avant le grand désastre de 1954 !

Agé d'une quarantaine d'années (c'était "vieux" pour les paras !), français de naissance, gueule de baroudeur, humour à fleur de peau et grosse gueule tout court, il était tout ... sauf un curé !

Bien vite, il a fait l'unanimité et il est devenu le confident de tous, une sorte de père spirituel qui nous aidait dans toutes les circonstances, qui prenait notre défense vis-à-vis de la hiérarchie militaire et qui était partout avec nous, même dans les endroits les plus incertains ! 

Il avait créé un petit groupe pour aider les militaires à rédiger ou même à lire le courrier de leurs familles, car beaucoup d'entre eux avaient commencé à bosser à 14 ans avec la conséquence de grosses lacunes dans la lecture et l'écriture - il organisait des réunions ou l'on parlait de tout, sauf de religion ! Il était "humain" avant tout et ne jugeait personne.

Il logeait avec nous, dans le même baraquement et sa porte était toujours ouverte - sa hiérarchie ne l'appréciait pas beaucoup pour son côté "rebelle", mais son grade de Major était une protection efficace ! 

J'avoue que beaucoup d'entre nous, moi y compris, lui devons une fière chandelle pour avoir été là lorsqu'on avait besoin de lui raison pour laquelle on ne l'a pas oublié !

La meilleure anecdote que j'ai à son sujet : un jour que nous sautions en entraînement, il était comme à son habitude harnaché avec nous quand il s'est levé en disant : "Y'en a qui veulent prier ici ?" ... Quelques mains se lèvent, il marmonne une prière et termine avec cette phrase devenue culte pour les anciens : "A partir de ce moment, Dieu nous protège !" et se retournant vers nous il ajoute avec un large sourire : "Peut-être !!!!!" 

Non, ce "personnage" on ne l'oubliera jamais ... définitivement !!!!!


----------



## pouppinou (29 Mai 2021)

_Tant que ma destinée sera celle qui me fera prendre des chemins inattendus où l’écrit de celle-ci déjà publié et rangé dans les rayons de la grande bibliothèque universelle cachée de nous tous, tant que cet écrit droit prendra la forme de courbes se perdant dans les pleins et déliés de la poésie de la vie alors tout prendra sens et sera à vivre._

_De rencontres physiques, de rencontres virtuelles, de rencontres virtuelles devenant physiques, ma destinée m’avait déjà fait l’honneur et la surprise d’en vivre tout au long de mon expérience humaine. Mais de rencontre physico-virtuelle, qui plus est régulière, je n’en avais encore jamais fait réellement l’expérience. L’expérience de rencontrer quotidiennement la même personne et d’échanger avec elle. Elle m’attend toujours au même endroit et se place toujours là où elle peut me voir arriver et croiser mon regard quel que soit l’endroit d’où j’arrive. Ses yeux me suivent, il suffit pour m’en apercevoir que je la regarde et nos regards se croisent immanquablement.
Elle est personnage, à l’image d’un paysage, toujours là, avec son histoire, les traces de son passé, de son présent visible, et ce qu’il, ce qu’elle me raconte.
Une beauté naturelle d’un paysage qui se dit beauté d’âme pour un personnage tel qu’elle est et qu’elle restera pour l’éternité comme tout ceux qui font de leur ultime demeure celui du Panthéon._
_Privilège de cette relation iconique où à chaque rencontre nos yeux se confondent le temps d’arriver à elle depuis cette petite rue au nom d’écrivain décrivant une courbe nous laissant nous découvrir progressivement pour se parler durant cette minute d’échange… oui cette femme me parle, tant que je tiens son regard nos âmes se lient pour lire en elle, l’Histoire, la nature humaine, le désespoir, l’espoir, la lutte, la force, la résilience, la paix…



Bloc de spoiler: Belle rencontre au quotidien...











_


----------

